# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  الاختيارات الفقهية من الفتاوى البازية

## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*من نعم الله عز وجل الجليلة ومننه العظيمة أن يسر لنا نخبة من العلماء الأجلاء والمشايخ الفضلاء الذين كانوا للناس منارات للهدى ومصابيح للدجى يهدون الضال ويعلمون الجاهل ويذكرون الناسي ويرشدون الغافل ويأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر وينشرون العلم ويقيمون الدروس ويعقدون الجلسات والدورات ويجيبون على الفتاوى والاستفسارات* 
*ومن أبرز أولئك العلماء والمشايخ سماحة الشيخ العلامة عبدا لعزيز بن عبد الله بن باز رحمه الله تعالى* 
*والذي يعتبر كالشامة بين العلماء في العصر الحديث وقد شهد بفضله وعلمه ومكانته ومنزلته القاصي والداني والصغير والكبير والذكر والأنثى .* 
*ولقد تنوعت آثار الشيخ العلمية والدعوية من إقامة للدروس في المساجد وتأليف للكتب والرسائل ومشاركة في المحاضرات والملتقيات والندوات فكان رحمه الله كالمطر أينما حل عم خيره ونفعه وبركته وعلمه الجميع على اختلاف أجناسهم وألوانهم وبلدانهم وأطيافهم ومذاهبهم فرحمه الله رحمة واسعة وأسكنه فسيح جناته* 
*وكان لي شرف قراءة فتاوى ورسائل الشيخ رحمه الله تعالى فكانت هذه الاختيارات التي أسميتها* 
*(الاختيارات الفقهية من الفتاوى البازية) [1]*

*وكان الداعي لانتقاء واختيار هذه الاختيارات ما يلي:*
*· تميز فتاوى الشيخ رحمه الله تعالى بتذييلها بالأدلة من الكتاب والسنة بخاصة مما يدعم قول الشيخ ويقويه ويصل طالب العلم بأدلة كل مسألة .* 
*· تكرار المسائل العلمية العلمية في عدة أجزاء من الفتاوى ولم تقتصر على الباب المختص بها وهذا يتضح من الأرقام الجانبية لكل فتوى .* 
*· توافق وتشابه الاختيارات البازية – والتي قد تكون مكررة – بسبب تكرار الأسئلة في موضوع واحد .*
*· ضعف الهمم والعزائم عن قراءة ثلاثين مجلداً هي مجموع فتاوى الشيخ رحمه الله تعالى .* 
*· حرص طالب العلم والعامي على معرفة اختيار الشيخ مجرداً بصورة سهلة ويسيرة.* 

*وقد أجيزت هذه الاختيارات من قبل اللجنة العلمية برئاسة البحوث العلمية والافتاء وقام بمراجعتها فضيلة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن إبراهيم بن قاسم حفظه الله تعالى وتم فسحها من وزارة الإعلام بالمملكة العربية السعودية بعد عرضها على لجنة المراجعة بقسم المطبوعات .*


*فأسأل الله عز وجل التوفيق والسداد للجميع وأسأله سبحانه أن يكون عملنا صالحاً ولوجهه خالصاً ولا يجعل لأحد فيه شيئاً.*



[1] - وقد اعتمدت في هذه الرسالة على طبعة رئاسة إدارة البحوث العلمية والإفتاء الطبعة الثالثة عام 1423هـ

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*@ كتاب الطهارة* 
*باب المياه:*
*1 - الصواب: أن الماء المطلق قسمان: طهور، ونجس: قال الله تعالى: {وَأَنْزَلْنَا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً طَهُورًا}(10 / 14)*

*2 - ما تغير طعمه أو ريحه أو لونه بشيء من النجاسات فإنه ينجس بإجماع العلماء، أما ما يقع في الماء من الشراب أو أوراق الشجر أو نحوهما، فإنه لا ينجسه، ولا يفقده الطهورية ما دام اسم الماء باقياً أما إن تغير اسم الماء بما خالطه إلى اسم آخر؛ كاللبن، والقهوة، والشاي، ونحو ذلك فإنه يخرج بذلك عن اسم الماء، ولا يسمى ماء، ولكنه في نفسه طاهر بهذه المخالطة، ولا ينجس بها.*
*أما الماء المقَيَّد؛ كماء الورد، وماء العنب، وماء الرمان، فهذا يسمى طاهراً، ولا يسمى طهوراً، ولا يحصل به التطهير من الأحداث والنجاسة؛ لأنه ماء مقيد وليس ماء مطلقاً، فلا تشمله الأدلة الشرعية الدالة على التطهير بالماء، والشرع إنما وصف الماء المطلق بالتطهير؛ كماء المطر، وماء البحر، والأنهار، والعيون (10 / 15).*

*3 - الصواب: أن ما دون القلتين لا ينجس إلا بالتغير، كالذي بلغ القلتين؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إن الماء طهور لا ينجسه شيء)) أخرجه الإمام أحمد، وأبو داود، والترمذي، والنسائي بإسناد صحيح، من حديث أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه . وإنما ذكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم القلتين؛ ليدل على أن ما دونهما يحتاج إلى تثبت ونظر وعناية؛ لأنه ينجس مطلقاً؛ لحديث أبي سعيد المذكور .ويستفاد من ذلك: أن الماء القليل جداً يتأثر بالنجاسة غالبا، فينبغي إراقته، والتحرز منه؛ ولهذا ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((إذا ولغ الكلب في إناء أحدكم فليرقه ثم ليغسله سبع مرات)) أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه وما ذاك إلا لأن الأواني التي يستعملها الناس تكون في الغالب صغيرة، تتأثر بولوغ الكلب، وبالنجاسات وإن قلت، فوجب أن يراق ما بها إذا وقعت فيه نجاسة؛ أخذاً بالحيطة، ودرءاً للشبهة؛ لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك)) وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من اتقى الشبهات فقد استبرأ لدينه وعرضه)) (10 / 15).*

*4 - الوضوء من الماء المجتمع في إناء من أعضاء المتوضئ أو المغتسل يعتبر طاهراً.*
*واختلف العلماء في طهوريته، هل هو طهور يجوز الوضوء والغسل به، أم طاهر فقط، كالماء المقيد مثل: ماء الرمان وماء العنب، ونحوهما؟.*
*والأرجح: أنه طهور؛ لعموم قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إن الماء طهور لا ينجسه شيء)) أخرجه الإمام أحمد، وأهل السنن إلا ابن ماجة بإسناد صحيح لكن ترك الوضوء من مثل هذا الماء المستعمل أولى وأحوط؛ خروجاً من الخلاف، ولما يقع فيه من بعض الأوساخ، الحاصلة بالوضوء به أو الغسل (10 / 18).*

*5 - تغير الماء بالطاهرات وبالأدوية التي توضع فيه لمنع ما قد يضر الناس، مع بقاء اسم الماء على حاله، فإن هذا لا يضر، ولو حصل بعض التغير بذلك، كما لو تغير بالطحلب الذي ينبت فيه، وبأوراق الشجر، وبالتراب الذي يعتريه، وما أشبه ذلك . كل هذا لا يضره، فهو طهور باق على حاله، لا يضره إلا إذا تغير بشيء يخرجه من اسم الماء، حتى يجعله شيئاً آخر، كاللبن إذا جعل على الماء حتى غيره وصار لبناً، أو صار شاياً، أو صار مرقاً خارجاً عن اسم الماء، فهذا لا يصح الوضوء به؛ لكونه خرج عن اسم الماء إلى اسم آخر . أما ما دام اسم الماء باقياً وإنما وقع فيه شيء من الطاهرات؛ كالتراب، والتبن، أو غير ذلك مما لا يسلبه اسم الماء فهذا لا يضره (10/19-20).*

*6 - السنة: الشرب منه - ماء زمزم -، كما شرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منه، ويجوز الوضوء منه والاستنجاء، وكذلك الغسل من الجنابة إذا دعت الحاجة إلى ذلك. وقد ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه نبع الماء من بين أصابعه، ثم أخذ الناس حاجتهم من هذا الماء؛ ليشربوا وليتوضئوا، وليغسلوا ثيابهم، وليستنجوا، كل هذا واقع . وماء زمزم إن لم يكن مثل الماء الذي نبع من بين أصابع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن فوق ذلك، فكلاهما ماء شريف، فإذا جاز الوضوء، والاغتسال، والاستنجاء، وغسل الثياب من الماء الذي نبع من بين أصابعه صلى الله عليه وسلم، فهكذا يجوز من ماء زمزم . وبكل حال فهو ماء طهور طيب يستحب الشرب منه، ولا حرج في الوضوء منه، ولا حرج في غسل الثياب منه، ولا حرج في الاستنجاء إذا دعت الحاجة إلى ذلك (10 / 27).*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بارك الله فيك يا شيخنا

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

الأخ الكريم حسن : بارك الله فيك ونفع بك على حضورك .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*@ كتاب الطهارة 

باب الآنية:
1 - أخرج الدارقطني، وصحح إسناده من حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما مرفوعاً: ((من شرب في إناء ذهب أو فضة أو في إناء فيه شيء من ذلك فإنما يجرجر في بطنه نار جهنم)) فقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من شرب في إناء ذهب أو فضة....)) نهي يعم ما كان من الذهب أو الفضة، وما كان مطلياً بشيء منهما، ولأن المطلي فيه زينة الذهب وجماله، فيمنع ولا يجوز بنص الحديث، وهكذا الأواني الصغار؛ كأكواب الشاي، وأكواب القهوة، والملاعق، ولا يجوز أن تكون من الذهب أو من الفضة، بل يجب البعد عن ذلك، والحذر منه(10/ 22).
2 - الأواني من الذهب والفضة محرمة بالنص والإجماع وقد ثبت عن رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه قال: (لا تشربوا في آنية الذهب والفضة ولا تأكلوا في صحافها فإنها لهم في الدنيا ولكم في الآخرة) متفق على صحته من حديث حذيفة رضي الله عنه، وثبت أيضا عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (الذي يأكل ويشرب في آنية الذهب والفضة إنما يجرجر في بطنه نار جهنم) متفق على صحته من حديث أم سلمة رضي الله عنها وهذا لفظ مسلم .
فالذهب والفضة لا يجوز اتخاذهما أواني، ولا الأكل ولا الشرب فيها، وهكذا الوضوء والغسل، هذا كله محرم بنص الحديث عن رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام . والواجب منع بيعها حتى لا يستعملها المسلم، وقد حرم الله عليه استعمالها فلا تستعمل في الشراب ولا في الأكل ولا في غيرهما، ولا يجوز أن يتخذ منها ملاعق ولا أكواب للقهوة أو الشاي كل هذا ممنوع؛ لأنها نوع من الأواني . (6 / 477).
3 - إذا كان يخشى أن يكون في هذه - آنية الكفار - الأواني خمر، أو آثار خنزير، فعليه أن يغسلها إذا احتاج إليها، ثم يأكل فيها، وإذا لم يحتج إليها فالحمد لله، وكل إناء يخشى أن يكون فيه نجاسة سواء كان للكفرة أو غير الكفرة يغسله ويأكل فيه، مثلما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((فإن لم تجدوا غيرها فاغسلوها وكلوا فيها)) , وهكذا الوضوء فيها لا حرج فيه بعد أن يغسلها . (10 / 23).
4 - أما الأواني: فالواجب على المسلمين أن يكون لهم أوان غير أواني الكفرة التي يستعمل فيها طعامهم وخمرهم ونحو ذلك، فإن لم يجدوا وجب على طباخ المسلمين أن يغسل الأواني التي يستعملها الكفار ثم يضع فيها طعام المسلمين؛ لما ثبت في الصحيحين، عن أبي ثعلبة الخشني رضي الله عنه أنه سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الأكل في أواني المشركين، فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((لا تأكلوا فيها إلا أن لا تجدوا غيرها فاغسلوها وكلوا فيها)) (10 / 24).
5 - قد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (إذا دبغ الجلد فقد طهر) وقال: (دباغ جلود الميتة طهورها) واختلف العلماء في ذلك، هل يعم هذا الحديث جميع الجلود أم يختص بجلود الميتة التي تحل بالذكاة، ولا شك أن ما دبغ من جلود الميتة التي تحل بالذكاة كالإبل والبقر والغنم طهور يجوز استعماله في كل شيء في أصح أقوال أهل العلم.
أما جلد الخنزير والكلب ونحوهما مما لا يحل بالذكاة ففي طهارته بالدباغ خلاف بين أهل العلم؛ والأحوط ترك استعماله، عملا بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ومن اتقى الشبهات فقد استبرأ لدينه وعرضه) وقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام (دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك) (6 / 446).*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

@ كتاب الطهارة 


باب قضاء الحاجة وسنن الفطرة:
1 - لا بأس أن يتوضأ داخل الحمام، إذا دعت الحاجة إلى ذلك، ويسمي عند أول الوضوء، يقول: (بسم الله)؛ لأن التسمية واجبة عند بعض أهل العلم، ومتأكدة عند الأكثر، فيأتي بها وتزول الكراهة؛ لأن الكراهة تزول عند وجود الحاجة إلى التسمية، والإنسان مأمور بالتسمية عند أول الوضوء، فيسمى ويكمل وضوءه . وأما التشهد فيكون بعد الخروج من الحمام - وهو: محل قضاء الحاجة - فإذا فرغ من وضوئه يخرج ويتشهد في الخارج (10 / 28)
2 - ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان إذا أراد دخول الخلاء قال: ((أعوذ بالله من الخبث والخبائث). وإذا كان في الصحراء قال هذا التعوذ عند إرادة قضاء حاجته، وهذا التعوذ يقال قبل دخول الخلاء لا بعده(10 / 29)
3 - يشرع له بعد الخروج من محل قضاء الحاجة أن يقول: (غفرانك) وهكذا إذا فرغ من قضاء الحاجة، إذا كان في الصحراء من بول أو غائط يستحب له أن يقول: (غفرانك) والحكمة في ذلك والله أعلم: أن الله سبحانه قد أنعم عليه بما يسر له من الطعام والشراب، ثم أنعم عليه بخروج الأذى. والعبد محل التقصير في الشكر فشرع له عند زوال الأذى بعد حضور النعمة بالطعام والشراب أن يستغفر الله، وهو سبحانه يحب من عباده أن يشكروه على نعمته، وأن يستغفروه من ذنوبهم، كما قال سبحانه: {فَاذْكُرُونِي أَذْكُرْكُمْ وَاشْكُرُوا لِي وَلا تَكْفُرُونِ} (10 / 30).
4 - يكره دخول الخلاء بشيء فيه ذكر الله؛ لما ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان إذا أراد دخول الخلاء وضع خاتمه؛ لكونه مكتوباً فيه: محمد رسول الله.
لكن إذا لم يتيسر محل آمن لوضع الأوراق فيه، حتى يخرج من الخلاء فلا حرج عليه في الدخول بها؛ لكونه مضطراً إلى ذلك، وقد قال الله سبحانه في كتابه الكريم: {وَقَدْ فَصَّلَ لَكُمْ مَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِلا مَا اضْطُرِرْتُمْ إِلَيْهِ} الآية من سورة الأنعام . فإذا أباح الله المحرم عند الضرورة فالمكروه من باب أولى (10 / 30).
5 - أما دخول الحمام بالمصحف فلا يجوز إلا عند الضرورة إذا كنت تخشى عليه أن يسرق فلا بأس، وأما تمزيق الآيات التي حفظتها، إذا مزقتها تمزيقا ما يبقي معها شيء فيه ذكر الله أي تمزيقا دقيقا فلا حرج في ذلك، وإلا فادفنها في أرض طيبة أو أحرقها، أما التمزيق الذي يبقي معه آيات لم تمزق فإنه لا يكفي 
(10 / 31) (9 / 266) (24 / 393).
6 - لا يشترط الاستنجاء لكل وضوء، وإنما يجب الاستنجاء من البول والغائط وما يلحق بهما، أما غيرهما من النواقض؛ كالريح، ومس الفرج، وأكل لحم الإبل، والنوم، فلا يشرع له الاستنجاء، بل يكفي في ذلك الوضوء الشرعي (10 / 33 - 99).

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*@ كتاب الطهارة* 

*باب قضاء الحاجة وسنن الفطرة:*

*7 - عصر الذكر على أن يخرج شيء هذا غلط، ولا يجوز، وهو من أسباب الوسوسة وسلس البول، فينبغي لك أن تحذر هذا، متى انقطع البول تستنجي بالماء، أو تستجمر بالحجارة ونحوها ثلاث مرات فأكثر، حتى يزول الأذى ويكفي (10 / 34).*
*8 - لا حرج في البول قائماً، ولا سيما عند الحاجة إليه؛ إذا كان المكان مستوراً لا يرى فيه أحد عورة البائل، ولا يناله شيء من رشاش البول؛ لما ثبت عن حذيفة رضي الله عنه: (أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أتى سباطة قوم فبال قائماً) ولكن الأفضل: البول عن جلوس؛ لأن هذا هو الغالب من فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولأنه أستر للعورة، وأبعد عن الإصابة بشيء من رشاش البول (10 / 35) (6 / 445).*
*9 - لا يجوز استقبال القبلة واستدبارها عند قضاء الحاجة من بول أو غائط، إذا كان الإنسان في الصحراء؛ لما ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من النهي عن ذلك، من حديث أبي أيوب الأنصاري رضي الله عنه وغيره .أما في البيوت فلا حرج في ذلك؛ لما ثبت في الصحيحين، عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أنه قال: (رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في بيت حفصة يقضي حاجته مستقبل الشام مستدبر الكعبة) (10 / 35).*
*10 - يجب غسل الدبر والقبل إذا خرج منهما الأذى من الغائط والبول، أما إذا لم يخرج منهما شيء، وإنما أحدث الإنسان ريحاً أو نوماً، أو مس فرجه من غير حائل، أو أكل لحم الإبل، فإنه يكفيه الوضوء: وهو غسل الوجه واليدين مع المرفقين، ومسح الرأس والأذنين، وغسل الرجلين مع الكعبين، ولا يشرع له الاستنجاء في هذه الحالة؛ لأنه لم يخرج منه بول ولا غائط ولا ما في حكمهما، فإن خرج منه بول فقط فإنه يكفيه غسل طرف الذكر عن البول، ولا يشرع له غسل الدبر إذا لم يخرج منه شيء (10 / 36)*
*11 - يجوز الاستجمار بكل شيء يحصل به إزالة الأذى من الطاهرات؛ كالحصى، واللبن من الطين، والمناديل الخشنة الطاهرة، والأوراق الطاهرة التي ليس فيها شيء من ذكر الله أو أسمائه، وغير ذلك مما يحصل به المقصود، ما عدا العظام والأرواث؛ لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى أن يُستنجى بهما، وقال: ((إنهما لا يطهران)) (10 / 37)*
*12 - استعمال الروائح العطرية المسماة بـ: (الكولونيا)، المشتملة على مادة الكحول لا يجوز؛ لأنه ثبت لدينا بقول أهل الخبرة من الأطباء: أنها مسكرة؛ لما فيها من مادة السبيرتو المعروفة، وبذلك يحرم استعمالها على الرجال والنساء .أما الوضوء فلا ينتقض بها . وأما الصلاة ففي صحتها نظر؛ لأن الجمهور يرون نجاسة المسكر، ويرون أن من صلى متلبساً بالنجاسة ذاكراً عامداً لم تصح صلاته . وذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى عدم تنجيس المسكر . وبذلك يعلم أن من صلى وهي في ثيابه أو بعض بدنه ناسياً، أو جاهلاً حكمها، أو معتقداً طهارتها، فصلاته صحيحة والأحوط: غسل ما أصاب البدن والثوب منها؛ خروجاً من خلاف العلماء، فإن وجد من الكولونيا نوع لا يسكر لم يحرم استعماله؛ لأن الحكم يدور مع علته وجوداً وعدماً (10 / 38)*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

@ كتاب الطهارة 


باب قضاء الحاجة وسنن الفطرة:


13 - الطيب المعروف بالكولونيا لا يخلو من المادة المعروفة بـ (السبرتو) وهي مادة مسكرة حسب إفادة الأطباء، فالواجب ترك استعماله، والاعتياض عنه بالأطياب السليمة . أما الوضوء منه فلا يجب، ولا يجب غسل ما أصاب البدن منه؛ لأنه ليس هناك دليل واضح على نجاسته (10 / 162) (6 / 497).
14 - الأصل حل العطور والأطياب التي بين الناس، إلا ما علم أن به ما يمنع استعماله؛ لكونه مسكراً، أو يسكر كثيره، أو به نجاسة ونحو ذلك، وإلا فالأصل حل العطور التي بين الناس؛ كالعود، والعنبر، والمسك . . إلخ . فإذا علم الإنسان أن هناك عطراً فيه ما يمنع استعماله من مسكر أو نجاسة ترك ذلك، ومن ذلك الكولونيا، فإنه ثبت عندنا بشهادة الأطباء أنها لا تخلو من المسكر، ففيها شيء كبير من الإسبيرتو، وهو مسكر . فالواجب تركها، إلا إذا وجد منها أنواع سليمة، وفيما أحل الله من الأطياب ما يغني عنها والحمد لله (10 / 41)
15 - الوشم في الجسم حرام؛ لما ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أنه لعن الواصلة والمستوصلة، والواشمة والمستوشمة)، وإذا فعله المسلم في حال جهله بالتحريم، أو عمل به الوشم في حال صغره، فإنه يلزمه إزالته بعد علمه بالتحريم، لكن إذا كان في إزالته مشقة أو مضرة فإنه يكفيه التوبة والاستغفار، ولا يضره بقاؤه في جسمه . وأما تركيب سن الذهب بدون حاجة فإنه غير جائز؛ لتحريم الذهب على الرجال، ما لم تدع إلى ذلك ضرورة . وقد أفدت في سؤالك: أنك عملته من أجل الزينة، فيلزمك إزالته، وفي إمكانك تركيب ما يقوم مقامه من الأنواع المباحة غير الذهب (10/44) (6 / 507) 
16 - الختان الشرعي: هو قطع القلفة الساترة لحشفة الذكر فقط، أما من يسلخ الجلد الذي يحيط بالذكر، أو يسلخ الذكر كله، كما في بعض البلدان المتوحشة، ويزعمون جهلاً منهم أن هذا هو الختان المشروع - إنما هو تشريع من الشيطان زينه للجهال، وتعذيب للمختون، ومخالفة للسنة المحمدية والشريعة الإسلامية التي جاءت بالتيسير والتسهيل والمحافظة على النفس . وهو محرم؛ لعدة وجوه منها:
1- أن السنة وردت بقطع القلفة الساترة لحشفة الذكر فقط .
2- أن هذا تعذيب للنفس وتمثيل بها، وقد نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن المثلة، وعن صبر البهائم والعبث بها أو تقطيع أطرافها، فالتعذيب لبني آدم من باب أولى، وهو أشد إثماً .
3- أن هذا مخالف للإحسان والرفق الذي حث عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في قوله: ((إن الله كتب الإحسان على كل شيء)) الحديث .
4- أن هذا قد يؤدي إلى السراية وموت المختون، وذلك لا يجوز؛ لقوله تعالى: {وَلا تُلْقُوا بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى التَّهْلُكَةِ}و  وله سبحان: {وَلا تَقْتُلُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِكُمْ رَحِيمًا}ولهذا نص العلماء على أنه لا يجب الختان الشرعي على الكبير إذا خيف عليه من ذلك . أما التجمع رجالاً ونساء في يوم معلوم لحضور الختان وإيقاف الولد متكشفاً أمامهم فهذا حرام؛ لما فيه من كشف العورة التي أمر الدين الإسلام بسترها ونهى عن كشفها.
وهكذا الاختلاط بين الرجال والنساء بهذه المناسبة لا يجوز؛ لما فيه من الفتنة، ومخالفة الشرع المطهر (10 / 45) (4/ 423)
17 - ختان البنات سنة، إذا وجد طبيب يحسن ذلك أو طبيبة تحسن ذلك؛ لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((الفطرة خمس الختان والاستحداد وقص الشارب وقلم الأظفار ونتف الآباط)) متفق على صحته . وهو يعم الرجال والنساء ما عدا قص الشارب فهو من صفة الرجال (10 / 47).
18 - السنة حلق رأس الطفل الذكر عند تسميته في اليوم السابع فقط، أما الأنثى فلا يحلق رأسها؛ لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((كل غلام مرتهن بعقيقته تذبح عند يوم سابعه ويحلق ويسمى)) خرجه الإمام أحمد، وأصحاب السنن الأربع بإسناد حسن (10 / 48).

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*@ كتاب الطهارة* 


*باب قضاء الحاجة وسنن الفطرة:*


*19 - هل في استعمال المرأة للمناكير التي تُطلى بها الأظافر إثم ؟ وماذا تعمل عند الوضوء ؟*
*لا نعلم شيئاً في هذا، لكن تركه أولى؛ لعدم الحاجة إليه، ولأنه قد يحول دون وصول الماء إلى البشرة عند الوضوء .والحاصل: أن تركه أولى، والاكتفاء بالحناء، والذي عليه الأوائل أولى، فإن استعملته المرأة، فالواجب أن تزيله عند الوضوء؛ لأنه - كما قلنا - يحول دون وصول الماء إلى البشرة (10 /48).*
*20 - تطويل الأظافر خلاف السنة، وقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((الفطرة خمس الختان والاستحداد وقص الشارب ونتف الإبط وقلم الأظفار)) ولا يجوز أن تترك أكثر من أربعين ليلة؛ لما ثبت عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال: (وقت لنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في قص الشارب، وقلم الظفر، ونتف الإبط، وحلق العانة: ألا نترك شيئاً من ذلك أكثر من أربعين ليلة)، ولأن تطويلها فيه تشبه بالبهائم وبعض الكفرة (10 / 49).*
*21 - الوضوء لا يبطله ما قد يقع تحت الظفر من الوسخ؛ لأنه يسير يعفى عنه (10/50).*
*22 - لا يجوز أخذ شعر الحاجبين، ولا التخفيف منهما؛ لما ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أنه لعن النامصة والمتنمصة) وقد بين أهل العلم أن أخذ شعر الحاجبين من النمص (10 / 51).*
*23 - حكم إزالة الشعر الذي ينبت في وجه المرأة ؟* 
*هذا فيه تفصيل: إن كان شعراً عادياً فلا يجوز أخذه؛ لحديث لعن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (النامصة والمتنمصة) الحديث . والنمص: هو أخذ الشعر من الوجه والحاجبين .أما إن كان شيئاً زائداً يعتبر مثله تشويها للخلقة؛ كالشارب، واللحية، فلا بأس بأخذه ولا حرج؛ لأنه يشوه خلقتها ويضرها، ولا يدخل في النمص المنهي عنه(10 / 52) (6 / 505).*
*24 - وصل الشعر لا يجوز، ولا فرق بين شعر بني آدم وغيره مما يوصل به الشعر؛ لعموم الأحاديث الصحيحة الواردة في النهي عن ذلك .ففي صحيح مسلم، عن أسماء بنت أبي بكر رضي الله عنها قالت: جاءت امرأة إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت: يا رسول الله، إن لي ابنة عريساً أصابتها حصبة فَتَمَرَّق شعرها أفأصله؟ فقال: ((لعن الله الواصلة والمستوصلة)) (10 / 53).*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

@ كتاب الطهارة 

باب قضاء الحاجة وسنن الفطرة:
25 - لا يجوز للمرأة ولا غيرها تغيير الشيب بالصبغ الأسود؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((غيروا هذا الشيب واجتنبوا السواد)) خرجه مسلم في صحيحه .أما تغييره بغير السواد فلا بأس، أو بالحناء والكتم مخلوطين فلا بأس إذا خرج اللون ليس بأسود، بل بين السواد والحمرة (10 / 53).
26 - اتخاذ الباروكة يكون محرماً من وجوه أربعة:
أحدها: أنه من جملة الأمور التي نهى عنها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والأصل في النهي: التحريم؛ لقول الله تعالى: {وَمَا آتَاكُمُ الرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ وَمَا نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ فَانْتَهُوا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ} وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((ما نهيتكم عنه فاجتنبوه وما أمرتكم به فأتوا منه ما استطعتم)) الحديث متفق على صحته .
الثاني: أنه زور وخداع .
الثالث: أنه تشبه باليهود، وقد ثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم))
الرابع: أنه من موجبات العذاب والهلاك؛ لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إنما هلكت بنو إسرائيل لما اتخذ مثل هذه نساؤهم)) ويؤيد ما ذكرنا من تحريم اتخاذ هذا الرأس أنه أشد في التلبيس والزور والخداع من وصل الشعر بالشعر، وقد ثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الصحيحين وغيرهما: (أنه لعن الواصلة والمستوصلة) والواصلة: هي التي تصل شعرها بشعر آخر، ولهذا ذكر البخاري رحمه الله هذا الحديث - أعني: حديث معاوية - في باب وصل الشعر؛ تنبيهاً منه رحمه الله على أن اتخاذ مثل هذا الرأس الصناعي في حكم الوصل، وذلك يدل على فقهه رحمه الله، وسعة علمه، ودقة فهمه . ووجه ذلك: أنه إذا كان وصل المرأة شعرها بما يطوله أو يكثره ويكبره حراماً تستحق عليه اللعنة؛ لما في ذلك من الخداع والتدليس والزور، فاتخاذ رأس كامل مزور أشد في التدليس وأعظم في الزور والخداع، وهذا بحمد الله واضح (10 / 56)
27 - يجوز تجمل المرأة بالكحل في عينيها بين النساء، وعند الزوج والمحارم، أما عند الأجنبي فلا يجوز كشفها لوجهها ولا عينيها المكحلتين؛ لقوله سبحانه: {وَإِذَا سَأَلْتُمُوهُنّ  َ مَتَاعًا فَاسْأَلُوهُنَّ مِنْ وَرَاءِ حِجَابٍ ذَلِكُمْ أَطْهَرُ لِقُلُوبِكُمْ وَقُلُوبِهِنَّ} (10 / 58)
28 - لا بأس باستعمال البرقع الذي تظهر فيه العينان أو إحداهما، لكن من دون تكحل عند الأجنبي . والمراد بالأجنبي: من ليس محرما للمرأة؛ كأخي زوجها، وعم زوجها، وابن عمها، وابن خالها، ونحوهم . سواء كانوا مسلمين أو كفارا (10 / 58)
29 - ثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الأمر بإعفاء اللحى وإرخائها من حديث ابن عمر في الصحيحين، ومن حديث أبي هريرة في صحيح مسلم، وورد في ذلك أحاديث أخرى في غير الصحيحين، وكلها تدل على وجوب إعفاء اللحى وإرخائها وتوفيرها، كما تدل على تحريم حلقها وتقصيرها؛ لأن الأصل في الأوامر الوجوب، والأصل في النهي التحريم (10 / 62)
30 - اللحية عند أئمة اللغة: هي ما نبت على الخدين والذقن .فلا يجوز للمسلم أن يأخذ شعر الخدين، بل يجب توفير ذلك مع الذقن؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((قصوا الشوارب وأعفوا اللحى خالفوا المشركين)) متفق عليه (10 / 63)

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*@ كتاب الطهارة* 

*باب قضاء الحاجة وسنن الفطرة:*
*31 - قص الشارب واجب، وإحفاؤه أفضل، أما توفيره أو اتخاذ الشنبات فذلك لا يجوز . لأنه يخالف قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ((قصوا الشوارب)) و: ((أحفوا الشوارب)) و: ((جزوا الشوارب)) و: ((من لم يأخذ من شاربه فليس منا))*
*وهذه الألفاظ الأربعة كلها جاءت في الأحاديث الصحيحة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وفي اللفظ الأخير وهو قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من لم يأخذ من شاربه فليس منا)) وعيد شديد، وتحذير أكيد، وذلك يوجب للمسلم الحذر مما نهى الله عنه ورسوله، والمبادرة إلى امتثال ما أمر الله به ورسوله (10 / 66)*
*32 - قول بعض الوعاظ: أن حالق لحيته مخنث، فهذا كلام قاله بعض العلماء المتقدمين، ومعناه المتشبه بالنساء؛ لأن التخنث هو: التشبه بالنساء، وليس معناه أنه لوطي، كما يظنه بعض العامة اليوم، والذي ينبغي للواعظ وغيره أن يتجنب هذه العبارة؛ لأنها موهمة، فإن ذكرها فالواجب بيان معناها حتى يتضح للسامعين مراده، وحتى لا يقع بينه وبينهم ما لا تحمد عقباه، ولأن المقصود من الوعظ والتذكير: هو إرشاد المستمعين وتوجيههم إلى الخير، وليس المقصود تنفيرهم من الحق وإثارة غضبهم (3 / 369) (10/74)*
*33 - حكم اللحية في الجملة فيه خلاف بين أهل العلم هل يجب توفيرها أو يجوز قصها؟*
*أما الحلق فلا أعلم أن أحدا من أهل العلم قال بجوازه، ولكن لا يلزم من ذلك كفر من ظن جوازه؛ لجهل، أو تقليد، بخلاف الأمور المحرمة المعلومة من الدين بالضرورة لظهور أدلتها، فإن استباحتها كفر أكبر إذا كان المستبيح ممن عاش بين المسلمين (10 / 81)*
*34 - حلق اللحى وقصها محرم ومنكر ظاهر، لا يجوز للمسلم فعله ولا الإعانة عليه، وأخذ الأجرة على ذلك حرام وسحت، يجب على من فعل ذلك التوبة إلى الله منه، وعدم العودة إليه، والصدقة بما دخل عليه من ذلك إذا كان يعلم حكم الله سبحانه في تحريم حلق اللحى، فإن كان جاهلا فلا حرج عليه فيما سلف، وعليه الحذر من ذلك مستقبلا؛ لقول الله عز وجل في أكلة الربا: {فَمَنْ جَاءَهُ مَوْعِظَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِ فَانْتَهَى فَلَهُ مَا سَلَفَ وَأَمْرُهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَمَنْ عَادَ فَأُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ}(10 / 87) (8 / 372)*
*35- لا يجوز للمسلم أن يحلق لحيته لأسباب سياسية، أو ليمكن من الدعوة، بل الواجب عليه إعفاؤها وتوفيرها؛ امتثالا لأمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما صح عنه من الأحاديث، ومن ذلك قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((قصوا الشوارب وأعفوا اللحى خالفوا المشركين)) متفق على صحته (10 / 91) (4 / 441)*
*36- لا يجوز لك طاعة والدك في حلق اللحية، بل يجب توفيرها وإعفاؤها؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((أحفوا الشوارب وأعفوا اللحى خالفوا المشركين)) ولقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إنما الطاعة في المعروف)) (10 / 93)*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*@ كتاب الطهارة* 


*باب الوضوء والمسح على الخفين :*
*1 – ويسمي – عند الوضوء - لأنه المشروع، وروي عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم من طرق كثيرة أنه قال: ((لا وضوء لمن لم يذكر اسم الله عليه)) فيشرع للمتوضئ أن يسمي الله في أول الوضوء، وقد أوجب ذلك بعض أهل العلم مع الذكر، فإن نسي أو جهل فلا حرج (10 / 98)*
*2 - ذهب جمهور أهل العلم إلى صحة الوضوء بدون تسمية . وذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى وجوب التسمية مع العلم والذكر؛ لما روي عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((لا وضوء لمن لم يذكر اسم الله عليه)) لكن من تركها ناسيا أو جاهلا فوضوءه صحيح، وليس عليه إعادته ولو قلنا بوجوب التسمية؛ لأنه معذور بالجهل والنسيان . والحجة في ذلك قوله تعالى: {رَبَّنَا لا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا} وقد صح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أن الله سبحانه قد استجاب هذا الدعاء) .*
*وبذلك تعلم أنك إذا نسيت التسمية في أول الوضوء ثم ذكرتها في أثنائه فإنك تسمي، وليس عليك أن تعيد أولا؛ لأنك معذور بالنسيان (10 / 100)*
*3 - هل يشترط لصاحب اللحية الكثيفة أن يصل الماء إلى منابت الشعر؟* 
*يكفيه أن يمر الماء عليها، وقد جاءت الأحاديث الصحيحة دالة على ذلك، وإن خللها فهو أفضل، وقد فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا وهذا (10 / 99 -100)*
*4 - لا يستحب، ولا يشرع مسح العنق، وإنما المسح يكون للرأس والأذنين فقط، كما دل على ذلك الكتاب والسنة (10 / 102)*
*5 - أثناء وضوئي نسيت أن أمسح رأسي وغسلت رجلي، فهل علي أنا أعيد الوضوء كاملا أو أعيد مسح الرأس ثم أغسل الرجلين بعد ذلك؟* 
*عليك أن تمسح رأسك وأذنيك، ثم تعيد غسل الرجلين إذا ذكرت ذلك قبل طول الفصل، فإن طال الفصل فعليك أن تعيد الوضوء من أوله؛ لأن الموالاة بين الأعضاء فرض من فروض الوضوء (10 / 103)*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

@ كتاب الطهارة 

باب الوضوء والمسح على الخفين :

6 - السنة: أن يبدأ بالرجل اليمنى قبل اليسرى- في المسح على الخفين -، كالغسل؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إذا توضأتم فابدؤوا بميامنكم)) وقول عائشة رضي الله عنها: (كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعجبه التيمن في تنعله وترجله، وفي طهوره، وفي شأنه كله)، متفق على صحته . فإذا مسح الرجل اليمنى باليد اليمنى، والرجل اليسرى باليد اليسرى، فلا بأس إذا بدأ باليمنى، وإن مسحهما جميعا باليد اليمنى أو باليسرى فلا حرج (10 / 105)
7 - السنة: مسح اليمين باليد اليمنى، واليسرى باليسرى؛لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إذا توضأتم فابدؤوا بميامنكم)) خرجه أهل السنن بإسناد صحيح (10 / 107)
8 - ذهب جمهور أهل العلم إلى أن البدء باليمنى من اليدين والرجلين مستحب لا واجب، وإنما الواجب الترتيب بين الوجه واليدين، ثم الرأس، ثم الرجلين . أما تقديم إحدى اليدين على الأخرى، أو إحدى الرجلين على الأخرى فمستحب لا واجب، والأحوط للمؤمن أن يبدأ باليمنى من اليدين والرجلين في الغسل والمسح؛ عملا بالأدلة الشرعية، وخروجا من الخلاف (10 / 106)
9 - البدء – لمسح الخفين - يكون من المسح بعد الحدث، فإذا أحدث الضحى مثلا ثم توضأ للظهر ولبسهما، ثم أحدث، ثم مسح للعصر فإنه يستمر إلى العصر الآتي، فإذا جاء العصر الآتي خلعهما وغسل رجليه قبل العصر، ثم لبسهما بعد ذلك (10 / 106، 108 ، 114 ))
10 - من شرط المسح على الجوارب: أن يكون صفيقا ساترا، فإن كان شفافا لم يجز المسح عليه؛ لأن القدم والحال ما ذكر في حكم المكشوفة (10 / 110)

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*@ كتاب الطهارة* 

*باب الوضوء والمسح على الخفين :*

*11 - يجوز المسح على الجوربين، وهما: ما ينسج لستر القدمين من قطن أو صوف أو غيرهما، كالخفين في أصح قولي العلماء؛ لأنه قد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه مسح على الجوربين والنعلين، وثبت ذلك عن جماعة من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ورضي الله عنهم، ولأنهما في معنى الخفين في حصول الارتفاق بهما* *(10 / 110 - 112)*
*12 - من شروط المسح على الخفين والجوربين: أن يكونا ساترين لمحل الفرض، وأن يلبسهما على طهارة، وأن يكون ذلك خلال يوم وليلة للمقيم، وثلاثة أيام بلياليها للمسافر، ابتداء من المسح بعد الحدث . عملا بالأحاديث الصحيحة الواردة في ذلك* *(10 / 111)*
*13- إذا كان المسجد مفروشا، فالأحوط أن يجعلهما - نعليه - في مكان مناسب، أو يضع إحداهما على الأخرى بين ركبتيه، حتى لا يوسخ الفرش على المصلين (10 / 111)*
*14 - إذا كان خلعه لها- الشراب - وهو على طهارته الأولى التي لبس عليها الشراب فطهارته باقية، ولا يضره خلعها، أما إن كان خلعه للشراب بعد ما أحدث فإنه يبطل الوضوء، وعليه أن يعيد الوضوء؛ لأن حكم طهارة المسح قد زال بخلع الشراب في أصح أقوال العلماء (10 / 113)*
*15 - من لبس الخفين أو الجوربين - وهما: الشراب - على غير طهارة فمسح عليهما وصلى ناسيا فصلاته باطلة، وعليه إعادة جميع الصلوات التي صلاها بهذا المسح . لأن من شرط صحة المسح عليهما: لبسهما على طهارة بإجماع أهل العلم، ومن لبسهما على غير طهارة ومسح عليهما فحكمه حكم من صلى على غير طهارة، وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((لا تقبل صلاة بغير طهور ولا صدقة من غلول)) أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه من حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما ((10 / 115)*

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن عبد الباقي

بارك الله فيك ، وجعلك ناشرا للخير ، داعيا إليه ، وزادك علما وفهما

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

أبو عبد الرحمن : جزاك الله خيراً على حضورك ودعواتك ونفع بك وجعلك مباركاً إينما كنت .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*@ كتاب الطهارة*  

*باب الوضوء والمسح على الخفين :* 

*16 - الأولى والأحوط: ألا يلبس المتوضئ الشراب حتى يغسل رجله اليسرى؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إذا توضأ أحدكم فلبس خفيه فليمسح عليهما وليصل فيهما ولا يخلعهما إن شاء إلا من جنابة)) أخرجه الدارقطني، والحاكم وصححه من حديث أنس رضي الله عنه؛ ولحديث أبي بكرة الثقفي رضي الله عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: أنه رخص للمسافر ثلاثة أيام ولياليهن وللمقيم يوما وليلة إذا تطهر فلبس خفيه أن يمسح عليهما أخرجه الدارقطني، وصححه ابن خزيمة .*
*ولما في الصحيحين من حديث المغيرة بن شعبة رضي الله عنه أنه رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتوضأ فأراد أن ينزع خفيه، فقال لها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((دعهما فإني أدخلتهما طاهرتين))*
*وظاهر هذه الأحاديث الثلاثة وما جاء في معناها أنه لا يجوز للمسلم أن يمسح على الخفين إلا إذا كان قد لبسهما بعد كمال الطهارة، والذي أدخل الخف أو الشراب برجله اليمنى قبل غسل رجله اليسرى لم تكمل طهارته .*
*وذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى جواز المسح، ولو كان الماسح قد أدخل رجله اليمنى في الخف أو الشراب قبل غسل اليسرى؛ لأن كل واحدة منهما إنما أدخلت بعد غسلها . والأحوط: الأول، وهو الأظهر في الدليل، ومن فعل ذلك فينبغي له أن ينزع الخف أو الشراب من رجله اليمنى قبل المسح، ثم يعيد إدخالها فيه بعد غسل اليسرى، حتى يخرج من الخلاف ويحتاط لدينه(10 / 117)*
*17 - لا حرج في المسح على الفوقاني إذا كنت لبسته على طهارة وتكون المدة في المسح حينئذ متعلقة بالجورب الفوقاني؛ لكونه لبس على طهارة، كما لو لبس الخفين أو الجوربين على طهارة قد مسح فيها على جبيرة (10 / 118)*
*18 - إذا كان الجرح عليه جبيرة فإنه يمسح عليها وقت الوضوء وغسل الجنابة، ويجزئه ذلك، وصلاته صحيحة، سواء كان إماما أو مأموما أو منفردا، فإن لم تكن عليه جبيرة تيمم عنه بعد غسل أعضائه السليمة، وأجزأه ذلك وصحت صلاته . لقول الله سبحانه وتعالى: {فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ}(10 / 119)(10 / 164)*
*19 - المعلوم من الشرع المطهر، ومن كلام أهل العلم أن المسح على الحوائل من خف وعمامة وخمار لا يجوز في الجنابة بالإجماع، إنما يجوز في الوضوء خاصة (10 / 168)*
*20 - للمريض في الطهارة عدة حالات:*
*1- إن كان مرضه يسيرا لا يخاف من استعمال الماء معه تلفا ولا مرضا مخوفا ولا إبطاء برء ولا زيادة ألم ولا شينا فاحشا وذلك كصداع ووجع ضرس ونحوهما، أو كان ممن يمكنه استعمال الماء الدافئ ولا ضرر عليه، فهذا لا يجوز له التيمم . لأن إباحته لنفي الضرر ولا ضرر عليه؛ ولأنه واجد للماء فوجب عليه استعماله .*
*2- وإن كان به مرض يخاف معه تلف النفس، أو تلف عضو، أو حدوث مرض يخاف معه تلف النفس أو تلف عضو أو فوات منفعة، فهذا يجوز له التيمم . لقوله تعالى: ﴿وَلا تَقْتُلُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِكُمْ رَحِيمًا﴾**[1]*
*3- وإن كان به مرض لا يقدر معه على الحركة ولا يجد من يناوله الماء جاز له التيمم.*
*4- من به جروح أو قروح أو كسر أو مرض يضره استعمال الماء فأجنب، جاز له التيمم للأدلة السابقة، وإن أمكنه غسل الصحيح من جسده وجب عليه ذلك وتيمم للباقي .*
*5- إذا كان المريض في محل لم يجد ماء ولا ترابا ولا من يحضر له الموجود منهما، فإنه يصلي على حسب حاله وليس له تأجيل الصلاة، لقول الله سبحانه: ﴿فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ﴾**[2]*
*6- المريض المصاب بسلس البول أو استمرار خروج الدم أو الريح ولم يبرأ بمعالجته، عليه أن يتوضأ لكل صلاة بعد دخول وقتها ويغسل ما يصيب بدنه وثوبه، أو يجعل للصلاة ثوبا طاهرا إن تيسر له ذلك . لقوله تعالى: ﴿ وَمَا جَعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ مِنْ حَرَجٍ﴾**[3]** وقوله تعالى: ﴿يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ بِكُمُ الْيُسْرَ وَلا يُرِيدُ بِكُمُ الْعُسْرَ﴾**[4]** وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إذا أمرتكم بأمر فأتوا منه ما استطعتم)) ويحتاط لنفسه احتياطا يمنع انتشار البول أو الدم في ثوبه أو جسمه أو مكان صلاته .*
*وله أن يفعل في الوقت ما تيسر من صلاة وقراءة في المصحف حتى يخرج الوقت، فإذا خرج الوقت وجب عليه أن يعيد الوضوء أو التيمم إن كان لا يستطيع الوضوء لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر المستحاضة أن تتوضأ لوقت كل صلاة وهي التي يستمر معها الدم غير دم الحيض .*
*ويبطل التيمم بكل ما يبطل به الوضوء، وبالقدرة على استعمال الماء، أو وجوده إن كان معدوما، والله ولي التوفيق . (12 / 239 - 241)* 


[1]- سورة النساء الآية 29 .
[2]- سورة التغابن الآية 16 .

[3]- سورة الحج الآية 78 .

[4]- سورة البقرة الآية 185 .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*@ كتاب الطهارة* 

*باب نواقض الوضوء:*

*1 - إذا كان الحدث معك دائما، فإن عليك أن تتوضئي للصلاة إذا دخل الوقت، ثم تصلي الفرض والنفل - ما دام الوقت - ولا يضرك ما خرج منك في الوقت؛ لأن هذه الحال حالة ضرورة يعفى فيها عما يخرج من صاحب الحدث الدائم إذا توضأ بعد دخول الوقت؛ لأدلة كثيرة: منها قوله سبحانه: {فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ} ومنها: حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها في قصة المستحاضة حيث قال لها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((ثم توضئي لوقت كل صلاة)) (10 / 121)*
*2 - إحساس المصلي بشيء يخرج من دبره أو قبله لا يبطل وضوءه، ولا يلتفت إليه؛ لكونه من وساوس الشيطان، وقد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه سئل عن مثل هذا، فقال: ((لا ينصرف حتى يسمع صوتا أو يجد ريحا)) متفق على صحته .أما إن جزم المصلي بخروج الريح أو البول ونحوهما يقينا، فإن صلاته تبطل؛ لفساد طهارته، وعليه أن يعيد الوضوء والصلاة (10 / 122-126)*
*3 - الخارج من السبيلين من بول أو غائط وسائر المائعات، كالماء الذي ذكرت يعتبر نجسا، ويجب الاستنجاء منه في وقت كل صلاة إذا كان مستمرا؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للمستحاضة: ((توضئي لكل صلاة) ويجب غسل ما أصاب البدن والملابس منه، وما خرج بين الوقتين يعفى عنه إذا كان مستمرا، ولو كان خروجه في الصلاة كدم الاستحاضة، ويستثنى من ذلك المني؛ لأنه طاهر ويجب فيه الغسل إذا خرج عن شهوة، فإن كان خروجه عن غير شهوة أوجب الاستنجاء فقط مع الوضوء للصلاة ونحوها؛ كالطواف، ومس المصحف (10 / 129)*
*4 - إذا كانت الرطوبة المذكورة – رطوبة فرج المرأة - مستمرة في غالب الأوقات فعلى كل واحدة ممن تجد هذه الرطوبة - رطوبة فرج المرأة - الوضوء لكل صلاة إذا دخل الوقت؛ كالمستحاضة، وكصاحب السلس في البول، أما إذا كانت الرطوبة تعرض في بعض الأحيان - وليست مستمرة - فإن حكمها حكم البول متى وجدت انتقضت الطهارة ولو في الصلاة .(10 / 130)*
*5 - كل ما يخرج من الفرجين من السوائل فهو ينقض الوضوء، بحق الرجل والمرأة (10/131)*
*6 -* *الحدث: هو جميع ما يخرج من الدبر والقبل من غائط أو بول أو غيرهما من السوائل (10/132)*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*@ كتاب الطهارة 

باب نواقض الوضوء:*

*7 -: لمس النساء في نقضه للوضوء خلاف بين العلماء:*
*فمنهم من قال: إنه ينقض مطلقا، كالشافعي رحمه الله .*
*ومنهم من قال: أنه لا ينقض مطلقا، كأبي حنيفة رحمه الله .*
*ومنهم من قال: ينقض مع الشهوة، يعني: إذا لمسها بتلذذ وشهوة ينقض الوضوء، وإلى ذلك ذهب الإمام أحمد رحمه الله .*
*والصواب في هذه المسألة - وهو الذي يقوم عليه الدليل - هو: أن مس المرأة لا ينقض الوضوء مطلقا، سواء كان عن شهوة أم لا، إذا لم يخرج منه شيء؛ لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل بعض نسائه ثم صلى ولم يتوضأ، ولأن الأصل: سلامة الطهارة، وبراءة الذمة من وضوء آخر، فلا يجب الوضوء إلا بدليل سليم لا معارض له؛ ولأن النساء موجودات في كل بيت غالبا، والبلوى تعم بمسهن من أزواجهن وغير أزواجهن من المحارم، فلو كان المس ينقض الوضوء لبينه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بيانا واضحا، وأما قوله تعالى: {أَوْ لامَسْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ} وفي قراءة أخرى {أَوْ لمَسْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ} فالمراد به: الجماع، فكنى الله بذلك عن الجماع، كما كنى الله عنه سبحانه بالمس في آية أخرى، هكذا قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما وجماعة من أهل العلم، وهو الصواب . .. 
((10 / 133- 137)(17 / 218)*
*8 - إذا كان المأكول من لحم الإبل فإنه ينتقض الوضوء بذلك . وأما لحم الغنم ولحم البقر ولحم الصيد، وغيرها من اللحوم المباحة، فلا ينتقض الوضوء بها، بل لحم الإبل خاصة هو الذي ينقض الوضوء؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((توضؤوا من لحوم الإبل ولا توضؤوا من لحوم الغنم)) وسأله صلى الله عليه وسلم سائل فقال يا رسول الله أنتوضأ من لحوم الغنم؟ قال ((إن شئت)) ثم قال أنتوضأ من لحوم الإبل؟ فقال ((نعم)) رواه مسلم في الصحيح .(10 / 140 – 156)* 
*9- الغريب الذي ليس محرما لها فلا تلمس يده، ولا تصافحه، ولا تمس شيئا من بدنه، ولا يلمسها هو، إنما تسلم عليه بالكلام من غير لمس: كيف حالك يا فلان؟ وعليكم السلام، والسلام عليكم، كيف أولادك؟ كيف أهلك؟ وما أشبه هذا، من دون مصافحة، ومن دون تكشف، ولا ملامسة، بل تحتجب عنه في وجهها وشعرها وبدنها، وتسلم عليه بالكلام فقط (10 / 140)*
*10 - لا حرج أن يمس الطبيب عورة الرجل للحاجة وينظر إليها للعلاج، سواء العورة الدبر أو القبل، فله النظر والمس للحاجة والضرورة، ولا بأس أن يلمس الدم إذا دعت الحاجة للمسه في الجرح لإزالته أو لمعرفة حال الجرح، ويغسل يده بعد ذلك عما أصابه، ولا ينتقض الوضوء بلمس الدم أو البول، لكن إذا مس العورة انتقض وضوءه قبلا كانت أو دبرا، أما مس الدم أو البول أو غيرهما من النجاسات فلا ينقض الوضوء، ولكن يغسل ما أصابه، لكن من مس الفرج دون حائل - يعني: مس اللحم اللحم - فإنه ينتقض الوضوء؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من أفضى بيده إلى فرجه ليس دونهما ستر فقد وجب عليه الوضوء)) وهكذا الطبيبة إذا مست فرج المرأة للحاجة فإنه ينتقض وضوؤها بذلك إذا كانت على طهارة كالرجل (10 / 141) (6 / 26)*
*11 - النعاس لا ينتقض به الوضوء، وإنما ينتقض بالنوم الذي لا يبقى مع صاحبه شعور بمن حوله، فقد كان الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ينتظرون العشاء على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فتخفق رؤوسهم من النعاس ثم يصلون ولا يتوضؤون، أما النوم الثقيل الذي يذهب فيه الشعور فهذا ينتقض الوضوء به النوم فينقض الوضوء إذا كان مستغرقا قد أزال الشعور؛ لما روى الصحابي الجليل صفوان بن عسال المرادي رضي الله عنه قال: (كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يأمرنا إذا كنا مسافرين أن لا ننزع خفافنا ثلاثة أيام ولياليهن إلا من جنابة ولكن من غائط وبول ونوم) أخرجه النسائي، والترمذي واللفظ له، وصححه ابن خزيمة . ولما روى معاوية رضي الله عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((العين وكاء السه فإذا نامت العينان استطلق الوكاء)) رواه أحمد، والطبراني، وفي سنده ضعف، لكن له شواهد تعضده، كحديث صفوان المذكور، وبذلك يكون حديثا حسنا (10 / 142 - 144)*
*12 - إذا كن بنات السبع فأعلى يعلمن الوضوء حتى يعرفنه، ثم يمكن من مس المصحف، أما إذا كن دون ذلك فإنهن لا يصح منهن الوضوء، وليس من شأنهن الوضوء، ولكن يكتب لهن المطلوب في ألواح أو أوراق، ولا يلمسن المصحف، ويكفي ذلك إن شاء الله، ويجاهدن في هذا الشيء، وعليك التوجيه والإرشاد والتعليم لهن (10 / 146)*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

@ كتاب الطهارة 
باب نواقض الوضوء:

*13 - ذهب جمهور أهل العلم ومنهم الأئمة الأربعة إلى أنه لا يجوز أن يمس القرآن إلا طاهر من الحدثين: الأصغر، والأكبر، كما أنه لا يجوز أن يقرأه الجنب مطلقا حتى يغتسل من الجنابة، وهذا هو الصواب .فليس لمحدث أن يقرأ القرآن من المصحف، ولكن له أن يقرأ عن ظهر قلب إذا كان حدثه أصغر، أما الجنب فليس له أن يقرأه مطلقا حتى يغتسل؛ لأن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام كان لا يحجزه عن القرآن إلا الجنابة، كما ثبت ذلك عن علي رضي الله عنه قال: (كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يحجبه شيء عن القرآن سوى الجنابة) (4 / 383)(10 / 147- 148) (24 / 335)*
*14- لا حرج أن يمس الكافر ترجمة معاني القرآن الكريم باللغة الإنجليزية أو غيرها من اللغات . لأن الترجمة تفسير لمعاني القرآن، فإذا مسها الكافر أو من ليس على طهارة فلا حرج في ذلك . لأن الترجمة ليس لها حكم القرآن وإنما لها حكم التفسير، وكتب التفسير لا حرج أن يمسها الكافر ومن ليس على طهارة، وهكذا كتب الحديث والفقه واللغة العربية . والله ولي التوفيق(5 / 405) (24 / 351)*
*15 - اختلف العلماء في الحائض والنفساء هل تلحقان بالجنب: فبعضهم - وهم الأكثر - ألحقهما بالجنب، ومنعهما من قراءة القرآن مطلقا حتى تطهر، وجاء في هذا حديث رواه أبو داود، عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((لا تقرأ الحائض ولا الجنب شيئا من القرآن)) وقال آخرون: تجوز لهما القراءة عن ظهر قلب؛ لأنهما تطول مدتهما، وليس الأمر في أيديهما كالجنب، وهذا هو الصواب؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر عائشة في حجة الوداع وهي حائض: أن تفعل ما يفعله الحاج غير الطواف، ولم ينهها عن قراءة القرآن، ولأن قياس الحائض والنفساء على الجنب ليس بصحيح؛ لعظم الفرق بينهما وبينه، أما حديث ابن عمر المذكور فهو حديث ضعيف عند أهل العلم؛ لأنه من رواية إسماعيل بن عياش، عن موسى بن عقبة – وهو حجازي- وإسماعيل روايته عن غير الشاميين ضعيفة (4 / 383) (6 / 452 - 458) (10 / 148- 150 - 153- 208-209)*
*16 - يجوز إمساك كتب التفسير من غير حائل ومن غير طهارة؛ لأنها لا تسمى مصحفا (10 / 148- 211) (24 / 348)*
*17 -: إذا صافح المسلم النصراني، أو اليهودي، أو غيرهما من الكفرة فالوضوء لا يبطل بذلك، لكنه ليس له أن يصافحهم، وليس له أن يبدأهم بالسلام . لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((لا تبدءوا اليهود ولا النصارى بالسلام)) والمصافحة أشد من البدء بالسلام، فلا يبدؤهم ولا يصافحهم إلا إذا بدؤوه هم بالسلام فصافحوه، فلا بأس بالمقابلة؛ لأنه لم يبدأهم، وإنما هم الذين بدءوا(10 / 154)*
*18 - لا يجب الوضوء من ذلك – المرق -، ولا من لبن الإبل، وإنما يجب الوضوء من أكل لحم الإبل خاصة في أصح أقوال العلماء؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((توضؤوا من لحوم الإبل ولا توضؤوا من لحوم الغنم)) أخرجه أحمد، وأبو داود، والترمذي بإسناد صحيح، عن البراء بن عازب رضي الله عنهما، وأخرج مسلم في صحيحه، عن جابر بن سمرة رضي الله عنهما أن رجلا سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنتوضأ من لحوم الغنم؟ قال ((إن شئت)) قال أنتوضأ من لحوم الإبل؟ قال ((نعم)) والمرق لا يسمى لحما، وهكذا الطعام واللبن، ومثل هذه الأمور توقيفية لا دخل للقياس فيها (10 / 157 - 158)*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*@ كتاب الطهارة 
باب نواقض الوضوء:*
*19 - من انتقض وضوءه في الصلاة بريح أو رعاف كثير أو غيرهما، فإن صلاته تبطل في أصح قولي العلماء؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إذا فسا أحدكم في الصلاة فلينصرف وليتوضأ ثم ليعد الصلاة)) أخرجه الإمام أحمد، وأهل السنن، كما ذكر ذلك الحافظ ابن حجر في البلوغ .أما الحديث الذي فيه البناء على ما مضى من الصلاة فهو حديث ضعيف، كما أوضح ذلك أيضا الحافظ ابن حجر في البلوغ (10 / 159))*
*20 - إذا أحدث الإنسان في الطواف بريح أو بول أو مني، أو مس فرج أو ما أشبه ذلك انقطع طوافه كالصلاة، يذهب فيتطهر ثم يستأنف الطواف، هذا هو الصحيح، والمسألة فيها خلاف، لكن هذا هو الصواب في الطواف والصلاة جميعا؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إذا فسا أحدكم في الصلاة فلينصرف وليتوضأ وليعد الصلاة)) رواه أبو داود، وصححه ابن خزيمة، والطواف من جنس الصلاة في الجملة، لكن لو قطعه لحاجة مثلا، كمن طاف ثلاثة أشواط ثم أقيمت الصلاة فإنه يصلي ثم يرجع فيبدأ من مكانه ولا يلزمه الرجوع إلى الحجر الأسود، بل يبدأ من مكانه ويكمل، خلافا لما قال بعض أهل العلم: إنه يبدأ من الحجر الأسود، والصواب: لا يلزمه ذلك، كما قال جماعة من أهل العلم، وكذا لو حضر جنازة وصلى عليها، أو أوقفه أحد يكلمه، أو زحام، أو ما أشبه ذلك، فإنه يكمل طوافه، ولا حرج عليه في ذلك (10/160)*
*21 - وضع الحناء على الرأس لا ينقض الطهارة، إذا كانت قد فرغت منها، ولا حرج من أن تمسح على رأسها، وإن كان عليه حناء أو نحوه من الضمادات التي تحتاجها المرأة، فلا بأس بالمسح عليه في الطهارة الصغرى . أما الطهارة الكبرى: فلا بد أن تفيض عليه الماء ثلاث مرات، ولا يكفي المسح؛ لما ثبت في صحيح مسلم، عن أم سلمة رضي الله عنها أنها قالت يا رسول الله إني أشد شعر رأسي أفأنقضه لغسل الجنابة والحيض؟ قال ((لا إنما يكفيك أن تحثي على رأسك ثلاث حثيات ثم تفيضين عليه الماء فتطهرين)) وإن نقضته في الحيض وغسلته كان أفضل؛ لأحاديث أخرى وردت في ذلك (10 / 161)*
*22 - الدخان لا ينقض الوضوء، ولكنه محرم خبيث، يجب تركه لكن لو شربه إنسان وصلى لم تبطل صلاته ولم يبطل وضوءه؛ لأنه نوع من الأعشاب المعروفة، لكنه حرم لمضرته، فالواجب على متعاطيه أن يحذره، وأن يدعه، ويتقي شره، فلا يجوز له شراؤه ولا استعماله، ولا تجوز التجارة فيه (10 / 163)*
*23 - تغسيل الميت، لا ينقض الوضوء في أصح قولي العلماء، لكن لو مس المغسل عورة الميت فإنه ينقض وضوءه؛ لمس العورة، لا من أجل تغسيل الميت، ولا ينبغي للمغسل مس عورة الميت، بل يغسلها من وراء حائل (10 / 165)*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*@ كتاب الطهارة* 

*باب الغسل والتيمم والحيض :*
*1- الغسل يوم الجمعة سنة مؤكدة؛ لما ورد في ذلك من الأحاديث الصحيحة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، منها: قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ((من اغتسل ثم أتى الجمعة فصلى ما قدر له ثم أنصت حتى يفرغ الإمام من خطبته ثم يصلي معه غفر له ما بينه وبين الجمعة الأخرى وفضل ثلاثة أيام)) رواه مسلم في صحيحه، وفي لفظ له: ((من توضأ فأحسن الوضوء ثم أتى الجمعة فاستمع وأنصت غفر له ما بينه وبين الجمعة الأخرى وزيادة ثلاثة أيام ومن مس الحصا فقد لغا) (10 / 170- 172)* 
*2 - لا يحصل الغسل المسنون يوم الجمعة إلا إذا كان بعد طلوع الفجر والأفضل أن يكون غسله عند توجهه إلى صلاة الجمعة؛ لأن ذلك أكمل في النشاط والنظافة (10 / 172)*
*3 - إذا كان الغسل عن الجنابة، ونوى المغتسل الحدثين: الأصغر والأكبر أجزأ عنهما، ولكن الأفضل أن يستنجي ثم يتوضأ ثم يكمل غسله؛ اقتداء بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهكذا الحائض والنفساء في الحكم المذكور .أما إن كان الغسل لغير ذلك؛ كغسل الجمعة، وغسل التبرد والنظافة فلا يجزئ عن الوضوء ولو نوى ذلك؛ لعدم الترتيب، وهو فرض من فروض الوضوء، ولعدم وجود طهارة كبرى تندرج فيها الطهارة الصغرى بالنية، كما في غسل الجنابة (10 / 173 - 174)*
*4 - وإذا تحممت لإزالة النجاسة أو الوسخ فلا يكفي، إذ لا بد من الوضوء، أما إذا تحممت عن جنابة ونويت الحدثين: الأصغر، والأكبر بالغسل كفى، ولكن الأفضل أن تتوضأ ثم تغتسل، هكذا كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يفعل، يستنجي أولا، ثم يتوضأ وضوء الصلاة ثم يغتسل، هذا هو السنة، لكن لو نواهما جميعا بنية واحدة أجزأه عند أهل العلم (10 / 176)*
*5 - هناك بعض الدهون أو الشامبو التي توضع في رؤوس النساء وتغسل به الرؤوس، يحتوي على نعم من نعم الله كالبيض والليمون مثلا، فما حكم استعماله؟ وخاصة أن النساء يستعملنه ثم يزلنه بالماء في داخل دورات المياه فيختلط بالنجاسة ؟*
*لا حرج في استعماله لمصلحة الرأس كالتداوي، ولا مانع من التداوي بالبيض والحنطة وغيرهما من الأطعمة؛ لأن الشيء المباح الذي فيه منفعة لا مانع من التداوي به؛ لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((عباد الله تداووا ولا تداووا بحرام)) وإذا جعل البيض ونحوه في الرأس للتداوي به فقد تعفن، وصار غير صالح للأكل، فلا يضر غسله في الحمامات . (10 / 177)*
*6- إذا تذكر أنه احتلم وعرف أن الماء مني وجب أن يغتسل غسل الجنابة، ويعيد الصلاة التي صلى بعد الاحتلام وقبل الاغتسال، أما إن كان لم يتذكر شيئا من ذلك، والماء اشتبه عليه لا يعرف هل هو مني أو مذي أو بول؟ فإنه يغسل ثوبه للحيطة، ولا يلزمه غسل الجنابة، إلا إذا غلب على ظنه أنه مني، فالمذي يرش منه الثوب، والبول يغسله غسلا ويعصره، أما المني فهو طاهر لا يجب غسله، لكن يستحب غسله إن كان رطبا، وفركه إن كان يابسا (10 / 178)*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*@ كتاب الطهارة* 

*باب الغسل والتيمم والحيض :*

*7 - المني: يقول العلماء: أن له رائحة تشبه رائحة لقاح النخل، وهو أيضا يعرف بالغلظة، بعكس المذي الذي يعرف بالرقة، أما الودي: بالدال المهملة، فهو يقع بعد البول متصلا به، وحكمه حكمه (10 / 178)*
*8 - إذا أفاضت المرأة على رأسها كفى؛ لأن أم سلمة رضي الله عنها سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك فقالت يا رسول الله إني امرأة أشد شعر رأسي أفأنقضه لغسل الجنابة؟ فقال ((إنما يكفيك أن تحثي على رأسك ثلاث حثيات ثم تفيضي عليك الماء فتطهرين)) أخرجه الإمام مسلم في صحيحه .*
*فإذا حثت المرأة على رأسها الماء ثلاث حثيات كفاها ذلك ولا حاجة إلى نقضه؛ لهذا الحديث الصحيح (10 / 182)*
*9 - استيقظت في حدود شروق الشمس مجنبا فإذا دخلت في الغسل ستشرق الشمس، هل أتيمم وأصلي، أم أغتسل ثم أصلي؟*
*عليك أن تغتسل وتكمل طهارتك ثم تصلي، وليس لك التيمم والحال ما ذكر . لأن الناسي والنائم مأموران أن يبادرا بالصلاة وما يلزم لها من حين الذكر والاستيقاظ؛ لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من نام عن الصلاة أو نسيها فليصلها إذا ذكرها لا كفارة لها إلا ذلك)) ومعلوما أنه لا صلاة إلا بطهور لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((لا تقبل صلاة بغير طهور)) ومن وجد الماء فطهوره الماء، فإن عدمه صلى بالتيمم (10 / 183)*
*10- هل يجوز للرجل أن يجامع زوجته مرتين بدون اغتسال بين الأول والثاني والثالث مثلا؟*
*يجوز له ذلك، والاغتسال أحسن، فقد ورد عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما يدل على فعله وتركه، فروى أصحاب السنن، وأحمد من حديث رافع بن خديج، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم طاف على نسائه ذات ليلة يغتسل عند هذه وهذه فقيل يا رسول الله ألا تجعله غسلا واحدا؟ فقال ((هذا أزكي وأطيب)) وثبت في الصحيحين، عن أنس رضي الله عنه، أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يطوف على نسائه بغسل واحد .(10 / 184)*
*11 - يكفي صب الماء وإسباغه على البدن في غسل الجنابة والحيض والنفاس؛ لعموم الآيات والأحاديث في ذلك (10 / 187)*
*12 - خروج المذي لا يوجب الغسل، ولكن يوجب الوضوء بعد غسل الذكر والأنثيين إذا أراد أن يصلي أو يطوف أو يمس المصحف؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما سئل عنه قال ((فيه الوضوء)) وأمر من أصابه المذي أن يغسل ذكره وأنثييه (10 / 187)*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*@ كتاب الطهارة* 
*باب الغسل والتيمم والحيض :*
*13 - إذا اغتسلت من الجنابة وانتهيت يخرج مني شيء من المني، هل يجب علي إعادة الغسل؟*
*لا يجب عليك إعادة الغسل ما دام حصل الغسل، فهذا المني لا قيمة له؛ لأنه خرج بدون شهوة، وحكمه حكم البول يوجب الاستنجاء والوضوء، أما الغسل الواجب فقد أديته، وهكذا الرجل لو اغتسل ثم خرج منه مني بعد ذلك، فهذا كالبول لا يوجب الغسل ما دام ناشئا عن الجماع السابق .أما إن خرج عن شهوة جديدة بسبب ملامسة أو تقبيل، أو نحو ذلك من أسباب إثارة الشهوة، فهذا مني جديد يوجب الغسل (10 / 188)*
*14 - المشروع- في التيمم - ضربة واحدة للوجه والكفين .وصفة ذلك: أنه يضرب التراب بيديه ضربة واحدة ثم يمسح بهما وجهه وكفيه، كما في الصحيحين، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لعمار بن ياسر رضي الله عنه ((إنما يكفيك أن تقول بيديك هكذا)) ثم ضرب بيديه الأرض ومسح بهما وجهه وكفيه ويشترط أن يكون التراب طاهرا . ولا يشرع مسح الذراعين، بل يكفي مسح الوجه والكفين؛ للحديث المذكور . ويقوم التيمم مقام الماء في رفع الحدث على الصحيح، فإذا تيمم صلى بهذا التيمم النافلة والفريضة الحاضرة والمستقبلة، ما دام على طهارة حتى يحدث، أو يجد الماء إن كان عادما له، أو حتى يستطيع استعماله إذا كان عاجزا عن استعماله، فالتيمم طهور يقوم مقام الماء، كما سماه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم طهورا . (10 / 189)*
*15 - العاجز عن الماء والتيمم معذور، وعليه: أن يصلي في الوقت بغير وضوء ولا تيمم؛ لقوله سبحانه: {فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ} ولقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((ما نهيتكم عنه فاجتنبوه وما أمرتكم به فأتوا منه ما استطعتم)) (10 / 194)*
*16 - العاجز عن استعمال الوضوء أو الغسل حكمه حكم من فقد الماء، فإذا استطعت الوضوء دون الغسل فتوضأ وتيمم للغسل - كما تقدم من قوله سبحانه: {فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ}(10 / 196)*
*17 - إذا كان في موضع من مواضع الوضوء جرح ولا يمكن غسله ولا مسحه؛ لأن ذلك يؤدي إلى أن هذا الجرح يزداد أو يتأخر برؤه، فالواجب على هذا الشخص هو التيمم، فمن توضأ تاركا موضع الجرح ودخل في الصلاة وذكر في أثنائها أنه لم يتيمم، فإنه يتيمم ويستأنف الصلاة؛ لأن ما مضى من صلاته قبل التيمم غير صحيح، ومنه تكبيرة الإحرام، فلم يصح دخوله في الصلاة أصلا؛ لأن الطهارة شرط من شروط صحة الصلاة . (10 / 197)*
*18 - إن كنت تستطيع أن تجد ماء دافئا أو تستطيع تسخين البارد، أو الشراء من جيرانك أو غير جيرانك، . فالواجب عليك أن تعمل ذلك . لأن الله يقول: {فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ}(10 / 199)*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

@ كتاب الطهارة 
باب الغسل والتيمم والحيض :
19 - التيمم يقوم مقام الماء، فالله جعل الأرض مسجدا وطهورا للمسلمين، فإذا فقد الماء أو عجز عنه لمرض قام التيمم مقامه، فلا يزال كافيا حتى يجد الماء، فإذا وجد الماء وجب عليه الغسل عن جنابته السابقة، وهكذا المريض إذا برئ وعافاه الله يغتسل عن جنابته السابقة التي طهرها بالتيمم؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((الصعيد وضوء المسلم وإن لم يجد الماء عشر سنين)) ثم قال ((فإذا وجدت الماء فأمسه بشرتك)) رواه الترمذي، من حديث أبي ذر رضي الله عنه (10 / 201)
20 - إذا علمت الثياب النجسة من الثياب الطاهرة فالأحوط: أن تغسل الثياب النجسة وحدها بما يكفيها من الماء، ويزيل أثر النجاسة (10 / 205)
21 - إذا طهرت – النفساء - قبل الأربعين يوما، فإن طهرها صحيح، فإن عاد عليها الدم في الأربعين، فالصحيح: أنها تعتبره نفاسا في مدة الأربعين، ولكن صومها الماضي في حال الطهارة وصلاتها وحجها كله صحيح، لا يعاد شيء من ذلك ما دام وقع في حال الطهارة .(10 / 211 – 212)
22 - لا حد لأقل النفاس، فلو طهرت وقد مضى لها من الولادة عشرة أيام أو أقل أو أكثر وجب عليها الغسل، وجرى عليها أحكام الطاهرات (10 / 227)
23 - المستحاضة: هي التي يكون معها دم لا يصلح حيضا ولا نفاسا، وحكمها حكم الطاهرات، تصوم، وتصلي، وتحل لزوجها، وتتوضأ لكل صلاة، كأصحاب الحدث الدائم من بول أو ريح أو غيرهما، وعليها أن تتحفظ من الدم بقطن أو نحوه؛ حتى لا يلوث بدنها ولا ثيابها، كما صحت الأحاديث بذلك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (10 / 213)
24 - إذا طهرت الحائض أو النفساء قبل غروب الشمس وجب عليها أن تصلي الظهر والعصر في أصح قولي العلماء، وهكذا إذا طهرت قبل طلوع الفجر وجب عليها أن تصلي المغرب والعشاء .وقد روي ذلك عن عبد الرحمن بن عوف، وعبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنهما، وهو قول جمهور أهل العلم (10 / 216)

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*@ كتاب الطهارة 
**باب الغسل والتيمم والحيض :*

*25 - الحائض ليس لها أن تجلس في المسجد، ولكن لها أن تعبر، فالعابرة لا بأس عليها أن تمر من باب إلى باب، أو تدخل لتأخذ حاجة من المسجد: إناء أو كتابا أو ما أشبه ذلك (10 / 219)*
*26 - للمرأة المستحاضة في ذلك ثلاثة أحوال: أحدها: أن تكون مبتدئة، فعليها أن تجلس ما تراه من الدم كل شهر، فلا تصلي ولا تصوم، ولا يحل لزوجها جماعها حتى تطهر، إذا كانت المدة خمسة عشر يوما أو أقل عند جمهور أهل العلم .*
*فإن استمر معها الدم أكثر من خمسة عشر يوما فهي مستحاضة، وعليها أن تعتبر نفسها حائضا ستة أيام أو سبعة أيام بالتحري والتأسي بما يحصل لأشباهها من قريباتها إذا كان ليس لها تمييز بين دم الحيض وغيره .*
*فإن كان لديها تمييز امتنعت عن الصلاة والصوم وعن جماع الزوج لها مدة الدم المتميز بسواد أو نتن رائحة، ثم تغتسل وتصلي، بشرط: أن لا يزيد ذلك عن خمسة عشر يوما، وهذه هي الحالة الثانية من أحوال المستحاضة.*
*الحالة الثالثة: أن يكون لها عادة معلومة، فإنها تجلس عادتها، ثم تغتسل وتتوضأ لكل صلاة إذا دخل الوقت ما دام الدم معها وتحل لزوجها إلى أن يجيء وقت العادة من الشهر الآخر . وهذا هو ملخص ما جاءت به الأحاديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بشأن المستحاضة (10 / 223)*
*27 - إذا أسقطت المرأة ما يتبين فيه خلق الإنسان؛ من رأس، أو يد، أو رجل، أو غير ذلك فهي نفساء، لها أحكام النفاس، فلا تصلي ولا تصوم، ولا يحل لزوجها جماعها حتى تطهر أو تكمل أربعين يوما أما إن كان الخارج من المرأة لم يتبين فيه خلق الإنسان، بأن كان لحمة ولا تخطيط فيه، أو كان دما فإنها بذلك يكون لها حكم المستحاضة لا حكم النفساء ولا حكم الحائض، وعليها أن تصلي وتصوم في رمضان، ويحل لزوجها جماعها، وعليها أن تتوضأ لوقت كل صلاة مع التحفظ من الدم بقطن ونحوه، كالمستحاضة حتى تطهر أما إذا كان سقوط الجنين في الشهر الخامس وما بعده، فإنه يغسل ويكفن ويصلي عليه، ويسمى، ويعق عنه؛ لأنه بذلك صار إنسانا له حكم الأطفال (10 / 227 - 228)*
*28 - لا حد لأقل النفاس، فلو طهرت وقد مضى لها من الولادة عشرة أيام أو أقل أو أكثر وجب عليها الغسل، وجرى عليها أحكام الطاهرات (10 / 227)*
*29 - بعض النساء تأتيها الولادة بعد دخول الوقت فهل عليها بعد انتهاء النفاس قضاء الصلاة التي دخل وقتها ولم تقضها؟* 
*ليس عليها قضاؤها إذا كانت لم تفرط، أما إن كانت أخرتها حتى ضاق الوقت ثم حصلت الولادة فإنها تقضيها بعد الطهر من النفاس، كالحائض إذا أخرت الصلاة إلى آخر وقتها، ثم نزل بها الحيض، فإنها تقضيها بعد الطهر؛ لكونها قد فرطت بتأخيرها (10 / 229)*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*@ كتاب الصلاة* 
*باب شروط الصلاة والأذان :*


*1 - قد اختلف العلماء في هذه المسألة - كفر تارك الصلاة -:*
*فقال بعضهم: إن الأحاديث الواردة في تكفير تارك الصلاة يراد بها الزجر والتحذير، وكفر دون كفر، وإلى هذا ذهب الأكثرون من الفقهاء .*
*وذهب جمع من أهل العلم إلى أن تركها كفر أكبر، على ظاهر الأحاديث الثابتة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومنها قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: ((بين الرجل وبين الشرك والكفر ترك الصلاة))*
*والكفر متى عرف بأداة التعريف وهي (أل)، وهكذا الشرك، فالمراد بهما: الكفر الأكبر والشرك الأكبر، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((العهد الذي بيننا وبينهم الصلاة فمن تركها فقد كفر))*
*فدل ذلك على أن المراد: الكفر الأكبر؛ لأنه أطلقه صلى الله عليه وسلم على أمر واضح وهو أمر الصلاة، وهي عمود الإسلام، فكون تركها كفر أكبر لا يستغرب؛ ولهذا ذكر عبد الله بن شقيق العقيلي التابعي الجليل، عن أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أنهم كانوا لا يرون شيئا تركه كفر غير الصلاة)، فهذا يدل على أن تركها كفر أكبر بإجماع الصحابة رضي الله عنهم؛ لأن هناك أشياء يعرفون عنها أنها كفر، لكنه كفر دون كفر، مثل البراءة من النسب، ومثل القتال بين المؤمنين . لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((سباب المسلم فسوق وقتاله كفر)) فهذا كفر دون كفر إذا لم يستحله، ويقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إن كفرا بكم التبرؤ من آبائكم)) وقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: ((اثنتان في الناس هما بهم كفر النياحة والطعن في النسب)) فهذا كله كفر دون كفر عند أهل العلم؛ لأنه جاء منكرا غير معرف بـ (أل) .*
*ودلت الأدلة على أن المراد به غير الكفر الأكبر، بخلاف الصلاة فإن أمرها عظيم، وهي أعظم شيء بعد الشهادتين وعمود الإسلام، وقد بين الرب عز وجل حكمها لما شرع قتال الكفار، فقال: {فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ} وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ((نهيت عن قتل المصلين)) فدل على أن من لم يصل يقتل، ولا يخلى سبيله إذا لم يتب .*
*والخلاصة: أن القول الصواب الذي تقتضيه الأدلة: هو أن ترك الصلاة كفر أكبر ولو لم يجحد وجوبها، ولو قال الجمهور بخلافه، فإن المناط هو الأدلة، وليس المناط كثرة القائلين، فالحكم معلق بالأدلة، والترجيح يكون بالأدلة، وقد قامت الأدلة على كفر تارك الصلاة كفرا أكبر، وأما قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله فإذا فعلوا ذلك عصموا مني دماءهم وأموالهم إلا بحقها))، فيفسره قوله في الحديث الآخر: ((أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله وأني رسول الله ويقيموا الصلاة ويؤتوا الزكاة فإذا فعلوا ذلك عصموا مني دماءهم وأموالهم إلا بحق الإسلام)) متفق على صحته، من حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما (10 / 240 - 242 - 254 - 292)*
*2- المسلم الذي يصلي وليس به ما يوجب كفره إذا تزوج امرأة لا تصلي فإن النكاح باطل، وهكذا العكس؛ لأنه لا يجوز للمسلم أن ينكح الكافرة من غير أهل الكتابين، كما لا يجوز للمسلمة أن تنكح الكافر (10 / 242)*
*3- إذا علمت أن أحد الزوجين لا يصلي فلا تعقد له على الآخر؛ لأن ترك الصلاة كفر (10 / 243)*
*4 - من مات من المكلفين وهو لا يصلي فهو كافر، لا يغسل، ولا يصلى عليه، ولا يدفن في مقابر المسلمين، ولا يرثه أقاربه، بل ماله لبيت مال المسلمين في أصح أقوال العلماء (10 / 250)*
*5 - ذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى كفر من ترك الزكاة أو ترك صيام رمضان من غير عذر شرعي، كالمرض، والسفر، ولكن الصحيح: عدم كفرهما الكفر الأكبر إذا لم يجحدوا وجوب الزكاة والصيام .أما من جحد وجوبهما أو أحدهما أو جحد وجوب الحج مع الاستطاعة فهو كافر بالإجماع؛ لأنه مكذب لله ولرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذا الجحد (10 / 258)*
*6 - لا تجوز مصاحبته - المتهاون بالصلاة - ولا غيره من الكفرة* *(10 / 260 - 270)*
*7 - لا يجوز أكل ذبيحة تارك الصلاة في أصح قولي العلماء إذا كان مقرا بوجوبها، ولكنه يتساهل في تركها (10 / 272 - 274)*
*8 - يشرع لك أن تهجرهم – الذين لا يصلون -، وتقاطعهم ما داموا لم يتقبلوا النصيحة وهم على هذه الحال التي ذكرت من تركهم الصلاة وبعدهم عن الخير، فينبغي لك أن تهجرهم، وأن تقاطعهم حتى يهديهم الله، هذا هو المشروع لك، بل هذا هو السنة المؤكدة . وبعض أهل العلم يرى وجوب ذلك؛ لضلالهم، وبعدهم عن الخير، لكن إذا اتصلت بهم بعض الأحيان؛ رجاء أن يهديهم الله بالدعوة والتوجيه والإرشاد فلا بأس، وقد هجر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاثة من الصحابة لما تركوا الغزو معه بغير عذر فالحاصل: أن هؤلاء يشرع أن يهجروا، وعلى الأقل يكون هجرهم سنة مؤكدة، حتى يهديهم الله ويردهم إلى الصواب (10 / 295)*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

@ كتاب الصلاة 
باب شروط الصلاة والأذان :


9 - المساجد التي فيها قبور لا يصلى فيها، ويجب أن تنبش القبور وينقل رفاتها إلى المقابر العامة، يجعل رفات كل قبر في حفرة خاصة كسائر القبور، ولا يجوز أن يبقى في المساجد قبور، لا قبر ولي ولا غيره؛ لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى وحذر من ذلك، ولعن اليهود والنصارى على عملهم ذلك، فقد ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((لعن الله اليهود والنصارى اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم مساجد)) قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها يحذر ما صنعوا متفق عليه (10 / 296)
10- شبهة يشبه بها عباد القبور، وهي: وجود قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في مسجده .
والجواب عن ذلك: أن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم لم يدفنوه في مسجده، وإنما دفنوه في بيت عائشة رضي الله عنها، فلما وسع الوليد ابن عبد الملك مسجد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في آخر القرن الأول أدخل الحجرة في المسجد، وقد أساء في ذلك، وأنكر عليه بعض أهل العلم، ولكنه اعتقد أن ذلك لا بأس به من أجل التوسعة . فلا يجوز لمسلم أن يحتج بذلك على بناء المساجد على القبور، أو الدفن في المساجد؛ لأن ذلك مخالف للأحاديث الصحيحة؛ ولأن ذلك أيضا من وسائل الشرك بأصحاب القبور (10 / 297 - 305)
11 - لا يجوز للمسلم تتبع آثار الأنبياء؛ ليصلي فيها أو ليبني عليها مساجد؛ لأن ذلك من وسائل الشرك، ولهذا كان عمر رضي الله عنه ينهي الناس عن ذلك، ويقول: (إنما هلك من كان قبلكم بتتبعهم آثار أنبيائهم، وقطع رضي الله عنه الشجرة التي في الحديبية التي بويع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تحتها لما رأى بعض الناس يذهبون إليها ويصلون تحتها؛ حسما لوسائل الشرك، وتحذيرا للأمة من البدع، وكان رضي الله عنه حكيما في أعماله وسيرته، حريصا على سد ذرائع الشرك وحسم أسبابه (10/ 303)
12 - بين صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الذين يبنون المساجد على القبور هم شرار الخلق عند الله، وحذر من فعلهم . فدل ذلك على أن المسجد المقام على قبر أو أكثر لا يصلى فيه، ولا فرق بين القبر الواحد أو أكثر، فإن كان المسجد هو الذي بني أخيرا على القبور وجب هدمه، وأن تترك القبور بارزة ليس عليها بناء، كما كانت القبور في عهده صلى الله عليه وسلم، في البقيع وغيره، وهكذا إلى اليوم في المملكة العربية السعودية، فالقبور فيها بارزة ليس عليها بناء ولا قباب ولا مساجد، ولله الحمد والمنة . أما إن كان المسجد قديما ولكن أحدث فيه قبر أو أكثر فإنه ينبش القبر وينقل صاحبه إلى المقابر العامة التي ليس عليها قباب ولا مساجد ولا بناء، ويبقى المسجد خاليا منها حتى يصلى فيه (10 / 305)
13 - ما دمتم في بيت واحد وأنت أكبر من في البيت، فإن الواجب عليك أمر جميع من في البيت بالصلاة، والتشديد عليهم في ذلك، سواء كانوا رجالا، أو نساء، أو أولادا؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((كلكم راع وكلكم مسئول عن رعيته)) لكن ينبغي لك أن تنادي هؤلاء النسوة وأنت خارج الحجرة التي يبتن فيها إذا أردت إيقاظهن؛ حتى لا ترى عورتهن، كما ينبغي أن تنصحهن أنت وأزواجهن جميعا حال اليقظة والاجتماع . لعل ذلك ينفعهن ويشجعهن على القيام لصلاة الفجر في وقتها عند التنبيه (10 / 309)
14 - الواجب على من كانت عليه صلوات مفروضة أن يبادر بقضائها كما لو أداها، إن كانت جهرية قضاها جهرا؛ كالفجر، والعشاء، والمغرب، وإن كانت سرية قضاها سرا؛ كالظهر، والعصر، يقضيها كما يؤديها في وقتها، هذا إذا كان تركها عن نسيان، أو عن نوم، أو عن شبهة مرض يزعم أنه لا يستطيع فعلها وهو في المرض فأخرها جهلا منه، فهذا يقضيها كما كانت؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من نام عن الصلاة أو نسيها فليصلها إذا ذكرها لا كفارة لها إلا ذلك)) متفق على صحته، أما إذا كان تركها تعمدا، ثم هداه الله وتاب فليس عليه قضاء؛ لأن تركها كفر أكبر إذا كان تعمدا، فإذا تاب إلى الله من ذلك فليس عليه قضاء؛ لأن التوبة تمحو ما قبلها، إذا تاب العبد توبة صادقة من تركه للصلاة محا الله عنه بذلك ما ترك، وليس عليه قضاء في أصح قولي العلماء (10 / 310 - 315)
15 - الأذان الصحيح: هو الذي علمه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمته، وكان يؤذن به بلال بين يديه حتى توفي عليه الصلاة والسلام، وكان يؤذن به المؤذنون في حياته في مكة وفي المدينة، وهو الأذان المعروف الآن، وهو خمس عشرة جملة: (الله أكبر، الله أكبر، الله أكبر، الله أكبر، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، أشهد أن محمدا رسول الله، أشهد أن محمدا رسول الله، حي على الصلاة، حي على الصلاة، حي على الفلاح، حي على الفلاح، الله أكبر، الله أكبر، لا إله إلا الله) .هذا هو الأذان الذي كان يؤذن به بلال بين يدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى توفاه الله، وفي الفجر يزيد: (الصلاة خير من النوم) مرتين بعد الحيعلة، وقبل التكبير الأخير (10 / 334)
16 - أسمع بعض الناس يقول في التشهد: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله - بالتشديد في أنّ - وبعضهم يقول: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله - بالتسكين في أن - فأيهما الصحيح؟
ج: الصحيح: التسكين، والمعنى: أشهد أنه لا إله إلا الله، ولكن لغة العرب في مثل هذا تسكن النون وتدغمها في اللام لظهور المعنى، وإن شدد النون وأتى بالهاء، فلا حرج في ذلك، وذلك بأن يقول: أشهد أنه لا إله إلا الله، ولكن استعمال اللفظ الوارد في الأحاديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: وهو تخفيف النون وإدغامها في اللام أولى وأفضل . (8 / 423)

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*@ كتاب الصلاة* 
*باب شروط الصلاة والأذان :*


*17 - ما يزيده بعض الناس: (حي على خير العمل) أو (أشهد أن عليا ولي الله)، كما يفعله بعض الشيعة فهذا منكر وبدعة لا يجوز، وكذلك ما يزيده بعض الناس من الصلاة على النبي مع الأذان عندما يقول: (لا إله إلا الله)، يزيد: (الصلاة على النبي) رافعا بها صوته مع الأذان أو في المكبر، فهذا لا يجوز وبدعة أيضا، ولكن يصلي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بينه وبين نفسه، لا في الأذان (10 / 335 - 336 - 352 - 355)*
*18 - وأما ما يرويه بعض الناس عن علي رضي الله عنه أنه كان يقول في الأذان (حي على خير العمل) فلا أساس له من الصحة، وأما ما روي عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما وعن علي بن الحسين زين العابدين رضي الله عنه وعن أبيه أنهما كان يقولان في الأذان (حي على خير العمل) فهذا في صحته عنهما نظر، وإن صححه بعض أهل العلم عنهما لكن ما قد علم من علمهما وفقههما في الدين يوجب التوقف عن القول بصحة ذلك عنهما؛ لأن مثلهما لا يخفى عليه أذان بلال ولا أذان أبي محذورة، وابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قد سمع ذلك وحضره، وعلي بن الحسين - رحمه الله- من أفقه الناس فلا ينبغي أن يظن بهما أن يخالفا سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المعلومة المستفيضة في الأذان، ولو فرضنا صحة ذلك عنهما فهو موقوف عليهما، ولا يجوز أن تعارض السنة الصحيحة بأقوالهما ولا أقوال غيرهما، لأن السنة هي الحاكمة مع كتاب الله العزيز على جميع الناس (4 / 260)*
*19 - - إذا فرغ من الأذان، فالمشروع للمسلم: أن يصلي على النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام، ثم يقول: (اللهم رب هذه الدعوة التامة، والصلاة القائمة، آت محمدا الوسيلة والفضيلة، وابعثه مقاما محمودا الذي وعدته، إنك لا تخلف الميعاد) فقد ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((إذا سمعتم المؤذن فقولوا مثل ما يقول ثم صلوا علي فإنه من صلي علي صلاة صلى الله عليه بها عشرا ثم سلوا الله لي الوسيلة فإنها منزلة في الجنة لا تنبغي إلا لعبد من عباد الله وأرجو أن أكون أنا هو فمن سأل الله لي الوسيلة حلت له الشفاعة)) هكذا قال عليه الصلاة والسلام رواه مسلم في الصحيح، من حديث عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهما، وهو سنة في حق الجميع: المؤذن والمستمع من الرجال والنساء، في الحاضرة والبادية، وفي كل مكان، بعد الفراغ من الأذان ثم بعد ذلك يقول: (اللهم رب هذه الدعوة التامة، والصلاة القائمة، آت محمدا الوسيلة والفضيلة، وابعثه مقاما محمودا الذي وعدته) . لما رواه البخاري في الصحيح، عن جابر بن عبد الله الأنصاري، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((من قال حين يسمع النداء اللهم رب هذه الدعوة التامة والصلاة القائمة آت محمدا الوسيلة والفضيلة وابعثه مقاما محمودا الذي وعدته حلت له شفاعتي يوم القيامة هكذا جاء الحديث عن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام، زاد البيهقي في آخره: ((إنك لا تخلف الميعاد)) بسند حسن، هذا هو المشروع . (10/ 335 – 364)* 
*20 - يصح الأذان والإقامة بدون طهارة، ولكن أذانه وهو على طهارة أفضل؛ لما روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((لا يؤذن إلا متوضئ)) لكن سنده ضعيف .ولكن يستفاد منه أن الوضوء أفضل قبل أن يؤذن إذا تيسر ذلك . وهكذا التيمم لمن عجز عن الوضوء؛ لمرض أو فقد ماء .، وهكذا الصلاة صحيحة، ولو كان المؤذن أو المقيم على غير طهارة، وإذا كان المؤذن أو المقيم صلى على غير طهارة لزمه الإعادة كغيره من الناس (10 / 338 - 339)*
*21 - يجوز الخروج من المسجد بعد الأذان لحاجة عارضة كالوضوء،إذا كان يرجع قبل الإقامة، ولا يجوز الخروج بعد الأذان لمن لا يريد الرجوع إلا بعذر شرعي؛ لما ثبت عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه، أنه رأى رجلا خرج من المسجد بعد الأذان فقال أما هذا فقد عصى أبا القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه . وهو محمول عند أهل العلم على من ليس له عذر شرعي . عملا بالأدلة كلها (10 / 339)*
*22 - لا حرج في ذلك - أن يقيم غير المؤذن -، ولكن الأفضل أن يتولى الإقامة من تولى الأذان، كما كان الحال هكذا على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وروي عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((من أذن فهو يقيم)) ولكن إسناده ضعيف (10 / 340)*
*23 - ينبغي للمؤذن أن يصون الأذان من اللحن والتلحين . واللحن كونه يخل بالإعراب، كأن يقول: أشهد أن محمدا رسولَ الله بفتح اللام، بل يجب ضم لام (رسول الله)؛ لأن رسول الله خبر أن مرفوعا، فإن نصب (اللام) كان ذلك من اللحن الممنوع، وإن كان لا يخل بالمعنى في الحقيقة، ولا يمنع صحة الأذان وأما التلحين: فهو التطويل والتمطيط، وهو مكروه في الأذان والإقامة (10 / 340)*
*24 - الأذان الأول مستحب؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إن بلالا يؤذن بليل فكلوا واشربوا حتى ينادي ابن أم مكتوم)) قال الراوي: (وكان رجلا أعمى لا ينادي حتى يقال له: أصبحت أصبحت) وإذا أذن للفجر أذانين شرع له في الأذان الذي بعد طلوع الفجر أن يقول: (الصلاة خير من النوم) بعد الحيعلة . حتى يعلم من يسمعه أنه الأذان الذي يوجب الصلاة ويمنع الصائم من تناول الطعام والشراب . والدليل على ذلك: قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما: ((إن بلالا يؤذن بليل فكلوا واشربوا حتى ينادي ابن أم مكتوم)) متفق على صحته، وقول أنس رضي الله عنه: (من السنة إذا قال المؤذن في الفجر: حي على الفلاح، أن يقول: الصلاة خير من النوم) أخرجه ابن خزيمة في صحيحه، والدارقطني بإسناد صحيح، ولأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر أبا محذورة أن يقول في أذان الفجر ((الصلاة خير من النوم)) وجاء في بعض روايات حديث أبي محذورة في الأذان الأول للصبح، والمراد به: الأذان بعد طلوع الفجر، وسمي بالأول؛ لأن الإقامة هي الأذان الثاني .كما دل على ذلك حديث عائشة المخرج في صحيح البخاري رحمه الله، ودل على ذلك أيضا قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((بين كل أذانين صلاة بين أذانين صلاة)) وقال في الثالثة ((لمن شاء)) وأما الأذان الأول المذكور في حديث ابن عمر: ((إن بلال يؤذن بليل)) فالمقصود منه: التنبيه لهم على قرب الفجر، فلا يشرع فيه أن يقول: (الصلاة خير من النوم)؛ لعدم دخول وقت الصلاة، ولأنه إذا قال ذلك في الأذانين التبس على الناس، فتعين أن يقول ذلك في الأذان الذي يؤذن به بعد طلوع الفجر (10/ 341 - 342)*

----------


## نور اسلام

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*@* كتاب الصلاة 
باب شروط الصلاة والأذان :


25 - الحكمة في ذلك - قوله عند الحيعلة: (لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله) -: أن العبد ضعيف ليس له قدرة على التحول من حال إلى حال إلا بالله، ومن ذلك ذهابه إلى الصلاة لأدائها مع الجماعة، لا حول له ولا قوة على ذلك إلا بالله، فيستشعر عجزه وضعفه، وأنه لا يقدر على إجابة هذا النداء إلا بالله وحده، فيقول عند الحيعلة: (لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله) .وقد صح في ذلك حديث عمر رضي الله عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي رواه مسلم في صحيحه (10/345)
26 - بعض المصلين إذا انتهى المؤذن من إقامة الصلاة رفع يديه ودعا، وذلك قبل تكبيرة الإحرام، فهل هذا وارد أم لا ؟
ليس لهذا أصل، ولم يرد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يدعو بشيء بين الإقامة والصلاة، ولم يحفظ عنه أنه رفع يديه في هذا الموطن، بل لا ينبغي لأحد أن يفعل ذلك؛ لأنه خلاف السنة (10 / 346)
27 - عندما تقام الصلاة ويصل المؤذن إلى آخر كلمات الأذان والإقامة وهي: (لا إله إلا الله) أرى بعض المصلين يقبض أصابع يده اليمنى ويرفع السبابة، وكذلك أثناء خطبة الجمعة وحلقات العلم إذا ردد الإمام أو الخطيب كلمة " لا إله إلا الله " فهل ورد شيء في ذلك؟ لا أعلم شيئا في هذا، ولا أحفظ أنه ورد عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم شيء في هذا، وإنما ورد الإشارة بالسبابة في التشهدين، فقد كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يرفع فيهما إصبعه السبابة إشارة للتوحيد .وأما بعد الفراغ من الذكر من الأذان أو الإقامة فلا أحفظ شيئا في هذا (10 / 346)
28 - إذا كنتم في بلد، فالواجب عليكم الصلاة مع المسلمين في المساجد إلا من عذر كالمرض، ومن صلى في البيت للعذر الشرعي كفاه أذان أهل البلد، وشرع أن يقيم للصلاة .أما إذا كنتم في الصحراء فالواجب عليكم أن تؤذنوا وتقيموا؛ لأن الأذان والإقامة فرض كفاية في أصح قولي العلماء؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لمالك بن الحويرث وأصحابه: ((إذا حضرت الصلاة فليؤذن لكم أحدكم وليؤمكم أكبركم)) وفي لفظ: قال له ولصاحبه: ((إذا حضرت الصلاة فأذنا وأقيما)) أما التأذين في أول الوقت- إذا كنتم في الصحراء- أو في آخره فالأمر في ذلك واسع إن شاء الله . والأفضل البدار بالأذان والصلاة في أول الوقت (10 / 348)
29 - إذا لم يؤذن المؤذن في أول الوقت لم يشرع له أن يؤذن بعد ذلك، إذا كان في المكان مؤذنون سواه قد حصل بهم المطلوب، وإن كان التأخير يسيرا فلا بأس بتأذينه . أما إذا لم يكن في البلد سواه فإنه يلزمه: التأذين ولو تأخر بعض الوقت؛ لأن الأذان في هذه الحال فرض كفاية، ولم يقم به غيره، فوجب عليه؛ لكونه المسئول عن ذلك؛ ولأن الناس ينتظرونه في الغالب . (10 / 349)
30 - السنة - للمنفرد -: أن تؤذن وتقيم؛ أما الوجوب ففيه خلاف بين أهل العلم، ولكن الأولى بك والأحوط لك أن تؤذن وتقيم؛ لعموم الأدلة ((10 / 351)
31 - لا يشرع للنساء أذان ولا إقامة، سواء كن في الحضر أو السفر، وإنما الأذان والإقامة من خصائص الرجال كما دلت على ذلك الأحاديث الصحيحة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . (10 / 356)
32 - السنة إذا كان يقرأ وسمع الأذان: أن يجيب المؤذن . امتثالا لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إذا سمعتم المؤذن فقولوا مثل ما يقول ثم صلوا علي فإنه من صلى علي صلاة صلى الله عليه بها عشرا ثم سلوا الله لي الوسيلة فإنها منزلة في الجنة لا تنبغي إلا لعبد من عباد الله وأرجو أن أكون أنا هو فمن سأل الله لي الوسيلة حلت له الشفاعة)) (10 / 357)

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

نور إسلام : شكر الله حضورك ونفع بك .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

@ كتاب الصلاة 
باب شروط الصلاة والأذان :


33 - إذا صلى المنفرد أو الجماعة بدون إقامة فالصلاة صحيحة، وعلى من فعل ذلك التوبة إلى الله سبحانه، وهكذا لو صلوا بغير أذان فالصلاة صحيحة؛ لأن الأذان والإقامة من فروض الكفايات، وهما خارجان عن صلب الصلاة (10 / 359)
34 - لا يجوز للمؤذن أن يزيد في الأذان بأي كلام لا قبله ولا بعده؛ لأن الأذان عبادة توقيفية، وهكذا الإقامة، فالواجب على المؤذنين التقيد بما جاء به الشرع المطهر، والحذر من الزيادة التي لم يشرعها الله سبحانه وتعالى ولا رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم (10 / 360)
35 - إذا كنا في مقر العمل ولا يبتعد إلا قليلا عن المسجد فهل نؤذن في مقر عملنا ؟ 
الواجب عليكم الصلاة في المسجد مع الجماعة، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من سمع النداء فلم يأت فلا صلاة له إلا من عذر)) فإن منع مانع قهري من ذلك شرع لكم الأذن والإقامة في محلكم؛ لعموم الأدلة الشرعية في ذلك (10 / 361)
36 - هل تجوز مجاوبة الأذان الصادر من جهاز (المذياع) ؟
إذا كان في وقت الصلاة فإنها تشرع الإجابة، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إذا سمعتم المؤذن فقولوا مثل ما يقول ثم صلوا علي فإنه من صلى علي صلاة صلى الله عليه بها عشرا ثم سلوا الله لي الوسيلة فإنها منزلة في الجنة لا تنبغي إلا لعبد من عباد الله وأرجو أن أكون أنا هو فمن سأل الله لي الوسيلة حلت له الشفاعة)) (10 / 363)
37 - جملة: (أقامها الله وأدامها) فقد جاء فيها حديث ضعيف والأفضل أن يقول: (قد قامت الصلاة) مثل المؤذن: (قد قامت الصلاة، قد قامت الصلاة) بدلا من: (أقامها الله وأدامها)؛ لأن لفظة(أقامها الله وأدامها) لم تثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (10 / 365)
38 - - ليس في القيام للصلاة وقت الإقامة وقت محدد في الشرع المطهر، بل يجوز للمأموم أن يقوم إلى الصلاة في أول الإقامة، أو في أثنائها، أو في آخرها، الأمر واسع في ذلك، ولا أعلم دليلا شرعيا يقتضي تخصيص وقت لقيام المأمومين عند سماع الإقامة، ومن قال من الفقهاء: أنه يشرع القيام عند قول المؤذن: (قد قامت الصلاة) لا أعلم له دليلا في ذلك (10 / 367)
39 - الدعاء بعد الإقامة لا حرج فيه إذا لم يتخذ عادة مستمرة . لأننا لا نعلم شيئا مأثورا في ذلك (12 / 211)
40 - الولد الأبكم الأصم إذا كان قد بلغ الحلم، يعتبر مكلفا بأنواع التكليف، من الصلاة وغيرها، ويعلم ما يلزمه بالكتابة والإشارة . لعموم الأدلة الشرعية الدالة على وجوب التكاليف على من يبلغ الحلم وهو عاقل فالمكلف الذي لا يسمع أو لا ينطق أو قد أصيب بالصمم والبكم جميعا عليه أن يتقي الله ما استطاع، بفعل الواجبات، وترك المحرمات، وعليه أن يتفقه في الدين حسب قدرته: بالمشاهدة، والكتابة، والإشارة، حتى يفهم المطلوب (5 / 281) (10/369 – 370)

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*@ كتاب الصلاة 
باب شروط الصلاة والأذان :**
**41 - التكليف يكون بإكمال خمس عشرة سنة، أو إنزال المني بشهوة في النوم أو اليقظة، وإنبات الشعر الخشن حول القبل، وتزيد الجارية بأمر رابع هو: الحيض (10 / 371)*
*42 - الإغماء بسبب المرض أو العلاج حكمه حكم النوم إذا لم يطل، فإن طال فوق ثلاثة أيام سقط عنه القضاء، وصار في حكم المعتوه حتى يرجع إليه عقله، فيبتدئ فعل الصلاة بعد رجوع عقله إليه، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((رفع القلم عن ثلاثة عن النائم حتى يستيقظ وعن الصغير حتى يبلغ وعن المجنون حتى يفيق)) ولم يذكر القضاء في حق الصغير والمجنون، وإنما ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم الأمر بالقضاء في حق النائم، والناسي (10 / 373)*
*43 - كثيرا ما تفوتني الصلاة وأجمعها مع التي بعدها وذلك لكثرة العمل في التمريض أو الكشف على المرضى وكذلك أتخلف عن صلاة الجمعة في خدمة المرضى فهل عملي هذا جائز ؟ أما الجمعة فإن كنت حارسا أو نحوه ممن لا يستطيع أن يصلي مع الناس الجمعة فإنها تسقط عنك، وتصلي ظهرا كالمريض ونحوه، وأما الصلوات الأخرى فالواجب عليك أن تصليها في وقتها، وليس لك أن تجمع بين صلاتين (10 / 373)*
*44 - من يتعمد ضبط الساعة إلى ما بعد طلوع الشمس حتى لا يصلي فريضة الفجر في وقتها، فهذا قد تعمد تركها في وقتها، وهو كافر بهذا عند جمع كثير من أهل العلم كفرا أكبر- نسأل الله العافية- لتعمده ترك الصلاة في الوقت، وهكذا إذا تعمد تأخير الصلاة إلى قرب الظهر ثم صلاها عند الظهر (10 / 374) (12 / 70)* 
*45 - يجب على كل مسلم أن يصلي الصلاة في وقتها، ولا يجوز تأخيرها عن وقتها من أجل بعض الدروس أو المحاضرات إلا أن يكون مسافرا يجوز له الجمع، أو مريضا يشق عليه أن يصلي كل صلاة في وقتها (10 / 377)*
*46 - أما الظهر: فليس لها وقت ضروري، بل كل وقتها اختياري، فإذا زالت الشمس دخل وقت الظهر، ولا يزال الوقت اختياري إلى أن يصير ظل كل شيء مثله بعد فيء الزوال، وكل هذا وقت اختياري وأما العصر: ففيها وقت اختياري، ووقت ضروري، أما الاختياري: فمن أول الوقت إلى أن تصفر الشمس، فإذا اصفرت الشمس فهذا هو وقت الضرورة إلى أن تغيب الشمس، ولا يجوز التأخير إليه، فإن صلاها في ذلك الوقت فقد أداها في الوقت، لكن لا يجوز التأخير، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((وقت العصر ما لم تصفر الشمس ويقول في المنافق: تلك صلاة المنافق تلك صلاة المنافق يرقب الشمس حتى إذا كانت بين قرني الشيطان قام فنقر أربعا لا يذكر الله فيها إلا قليلا)) فذكر صلى الله عليه وسلم أن التأخير هو وصف المنافقين، فالمؤمن لا يؤخرها إلى أن تصفر الشمس، بل يبادر فيصليها قبل أن تصفر الشمس في وقت الاختيار .*
*وأما المغرب: فوقته كله وقت اختيار أيضا، من حين تغرب الشمس إلى أن يغيب الشفق، كله وقت اختيار، لكن تقديمها في أول الوقت أفضل، لأن النبي كان يصليها في أول الوقت عليه الصلاة والسلام، إذا غربت الشمس وأذن المؤذن أخر قليلا، ثم أقام عليه الصلاة والسلام وصلاها في أول الوقت، ولو أخرها بعض الشيء فلا بأس، ما دام أداها في وقتها، ووقتها ينتهي بغياب الشفق، فإذا غاب الشفق- وهو: الحمرة في جهة المغرب- انتهى وقت المغرب ودخل وقت العشاء إلى نصف الليل، وما بعد نصف الليل وقت ضرورة لوقت العشاء، فلا يجوز التأخير لما بعد نصف الليل، ولكن ما بين غروب الشفق إلى نصف الليل كله وقت اختياري للعشاء، فلو صلاها بعد نصف الليل أداها في الوقت، لكن يأثم؛ لأنه أخرها إلى وقت الضرورة . أما الفجر: فكل وقتها اختياري، من طلوع الفجر إلى طلوع الشمس، هذا كله وقت اختياري (10 / 383)*
*47 - المشروع للإمام أن يبرد بالظهر في حال شدة الحر، ولو في السفر؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إذا اشتد الحر فأبردوا بالصلاة فإن شدة الحر من فيح جهنم)) وليس له حد محدود فيما نعلم، وإنما يشرع للإمام التحري في ذلك، فإذا انكسرت شدة الحر وكثر الظل في الأسواق كفى ذلك (10 / 385)*
*48 - لا يجوز للمسلم أن يسهر سهرا يترتب عليه إضاعته لصلاة الفجر في الجماعة أو في وقتها، ولو كان ذلك في قراءة القرآن، أو طلب العلم، فكيف إذا كان سهره على التلفاز أو لعب الورق أو ما أشبه ذلك ؟ وهو بهذا العمل آثم ومستحق لعقوبة الله سبحانه، كما أنه مستحق للعقوبة من ولاة الأمر بما يردعه وأمثاله (10 / 390)*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*@ كتاب الصلاة* 
*باب شروط الصلاة والأذان :*
*49 - حديث ((أسفروا بالفجر فإنه أعظم للأجر)) صحيح، أخرجه الإمام أحمد، وأهل السنن بإسناد صحيح، عن رافع بن خديج رضي الله عنه، وهو لا يخالف الأحاديث الصحيحة الدالة على أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يصلي الصبح بغلس، ولا يخالف أيضا حديث: ((الصلاة لوقتها)) وإنما معناه عند جمهور أهل العلم: تأخير صلاة الفجر إلى أن يتضح الفجر، ثم تؤدى قبل زوال الغلس، كما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يؤديها (10 / 392) (25 / 176)*
*50 - قد يستمر الليل أو النهار في بعض الأماكن لمدة طويلة، وقد يقصر جدا بحيث لا يتسع لأوقات الصلوات الخمس فكيف يؤدي ساكنوها صلاتهم ؟ الواجب على سكان هذه المناطق التي يطول فيها النهار أو الليل أن يصلوا الصلوات الخمس بالتقدير إذا لم يكن لديهم زوال ولا غروب لمدة أربع وعشرين ساعة، كما صح ذلك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث النواس بن سمعان، المخرج في صحيح مسلم في يوم الدجال الذي كسنة، سأل الصحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك، فقال: ((اقدروا له قدره)) (10 / 394)*
*51 - الصلاة وهو - الدخان - في الجيب فلا يضر، فالصلاة صحيحة؛ لأنه شجر ليس بنجس، ولكنه محرم ومنكر كما سبق، لكن لو صلى وهو في جيبه عامدا أو ساهيا فصلاته صحيحة، ويجب عليه إتلافه، والحذر منه، والتوبة إلى الله عما سلف من تعاطيه (10 / 396)*
*52 - إذا كان لم يعلم نجاستها – الملابس - إلا بعد الفراغ من الصلاة فصلاته صحيحة؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما أخبره جبرائيل وهو في الصلاة: أن في نعليه قذرا، خلعهما، ولم يعد أول الصلاة .وهكذا لو علمها قبل الصلاة ثم نسي فصلى فيها، ولم يذكر إلا بعد الصلاة . لقول الله عز وجل: {رَبَّنَا لا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا} (10 / 397)*
*53 - إذا كان - الدم- قليلا عفي عنه، وأزاله بمنديل ونحوه، وإن كان كثيرا قطع الصلاة وتنظف منه، وشرع له إعادة الوضوء؛ خروجا من خلاف العلماء، ثم يستأنف الصلاة من أولها، كما لو أحدث حدثا مجمعا عليه أثناء الصلاة كخروج الريح والبول، فإنه يقطع الصلاة ثم يتوضأ ويعيد الصلاة . (10 / 403)*
*54 - ما دامت تنبعث منها - الحدائق - الرائحة الكريهة فالصلاة فيها غير صحيحة؛ لأن من شروط صحة الصلاة طهارة البقعة التي يصلي عليها المسلم، فإن وضع عليها حائلا صفيقا طاهرا صحت الصلاة عليه (10 / 404)*
*55 - لا حرج في ذلك؛- الصلاة والرأس مكشوف - لأن الرأس ليس من العورة (10 / 405)*
*56 - الصلاة بغير عمامة لا حرج فيها؛ لأن الرأس ليس بعورة، ولا يجب ستره في الصلاة، سواء كان المصلي إماما أو منفردا أو مأموما، ولكن إذا لبس العمامة المعتادة كان أفضل، ولا سيما إذا صلى مع الناس؛ لقول الله عز وجل: {يَا بَنِي آدَمَ خُذُوا زِينَتَكُمْ عِنْدَ كُلِّ مَسْجِدٍ} وهي من الزينة (10 / 406)*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*@ كتاب الصلاة* 
*باب شروط الصلاة والأذان :*

*57 - إذا وجب وقت الصلاة والمرأة المسلمة غير متحجبة الحجاب الكامل أو غير متسترة فهذا فيه تفصيل:* 
*1- فإن كان عدم الحجاب أو عدم التستر لظروف قهرية، فتصلي حينئذ على حسب حالها، وصلاتها صحيحة ولا إثم عليها؛ لقول الله تعالى: {لا يُكَلِّفُ اللَّهُ نَفْسًا إِلا وُسْعَهَا}وقوله سبحانه: {فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ}*
*2- وإن كان عدم الحجاب أو التستر لأمور اختيارية، مثل اتباع العادات والتقاليد ونحو ذلك: فإن كان عدم الحجاب مقتصرا على الوجه والكفين، فالصلاة صحيحة مع الإثم إذا كان ذلك بحضرة الرجال الأجانب .*
*وإن كان الكشف وعدم التستر للساق أو الذراع أو شعر الرأس ونحو ذلك فلا يجوز لها الصلاة على تلك الحال، وإذا صلت حينئذ فصلاتها باطلة، وهي آثمة أيضا من وجهين:*
*من جهة الكشف مطلقا إذا كان عندها رجل ليس من محارمها، ومن جهة دخولها في الصلاة على تلك الحال .*
*أما إذا لم يكن لديها رجل غير محرم، فإن السنة لها كشف الوجه حين الصلاة، أما الكفان فهي مخيرة فيهما، فإن شاءت سترتهما، وإن شاءت كشفتهما في أصح قولي العلماء، ولكن سترهما أفضل (10 / 407)*
*58 - لا يجوز للمرأة وضع العباءة على الكتفين؛ لما في ذلك من التشبه بالرجال، وقد ثبت عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أنه لعن المتشبهين من الرجال بالنساء والمتشبهات من النساء بالرجال) (10 / 408)*
*59 - الواجب على المرأة الحرة المكلفة ستر جميع بدنها في الصلاة ما عدا الوجه والكفين؛ لأنها عورة كلها .*
*فإن صلت وقد بدا شيء من عورتها كالساق والقدم والرأس أو بعضه لم تصح صلاتها . لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((لا يقبل الله صلاة حائض إلا بخمار)) رواه أحمد، وأهل السنن إلا النسائي بإسناد صحيح . والمراد بالحائض: البالغة (10 / 409)*
*60 - المرأة كلها عورة في الصلاة إلا وجهها .*
*واختلف العلماء في الكفين: فأوجب بعضهم سترهما، ورخص بعضهم في ظهورهما، والأمر فيهما واسع إن شاء الله، وسترهما أفضل خروجا من خلاف العلماء في ذلك .*
*أما القدمان: فالواجب سترهما في الصلاة عند جمهور أهل العلم .*
*وخرج أبو داود رحمه الله، عن أم سلمة رضي الله عنها، أنها سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: أتصلي المرأة في درع وخمار بغير إزار؟ فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إذا كان الدرع سابغا يغطي ظهور قدميها)) قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في بلوغ المرام: (وصحح الأئمة وقفه على أم سلمة رضي الله عنها (10 / 410)*
*61 - إذا لبس الرجل السراويل القصيرة التي لا تستر الفخذين، ولا يلبس عليها ما يستر الفخذين، فإن صلاته والحال على ما ذكر غير صحيحة . وهكذا المرأة إذا لبست ثيابا رقيقة لا تستر العورة بطلت صلاتها (10 / 411- 412)*
*62 - إذا كان البنطلون- وهو: السراويل- ساترا ما بين السرة والركبة للرجل، واسعا غير ضيق صحت فيه الصلاة، والأفضل أن يكون فوقه قميص يستر ما بين السرة والركبة، وينزل عن ذلك إلى نصف الساق أو إلى الكعب؛ لأن ذلك أكمل في الستر (10 / 414)*
*63 - إن كان عاجزا- عن ستر العاتقين أو أحدهما - فلا شيء عليه؛ لقول الله سبحانه: {فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ}و  قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لجابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما: ((إن كان الثوب واسعا فالتحف به وإن كان ضيقا فاتزر به)) متفق على صحته أما مع القدرة على ستر العاتقين أو أحدهما، فالواجب عليه سترهما أو أحدهما في أصح قولي العلماء، فإن ترك ذلك لم تصح صلاته؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((لا يصلي أحدكم في الثوب الواحد ليس على عاتقه منه شيء)) متفق على صحته (10 / 413 - 415)*
*64 - لا يجوز لبس ما فيه صورة حيوان؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعن المصورين وأخبر أنهم يعذبون يوم القيامة ((...ويقال لهم أحيوا ما خلقتم)) وأمر بطمس الصور لكن الصلاة صحيحة؛ لأن النهي عن لبس المصور عام وليس خاصا بحال الصلاة، فهو كالمغصوب وثوب الحرير للرجال تصح الصلاة فيها في أصح قولي العلماء، وعلى من فعل ذلك التوبة إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى، وعدم العود لمثله (10 / 416)*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*@ كتاب الصلاة* 
*باب شروط الصلاة والأذان :*


*65 - إذا كانت الصور في الساعات مستورة لا ترى فلا حرج في ذلك، أما إذا كانت ترى في ظاهر الساعة أو في داخلها إذا فتحها لم يجز ذلك . لما ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قوله لعلي رضي الله عنه: ((لا تدع صورة إلا طمستها)) وهكذا الصليب، لا يجوز لبس الساعة التي تشتمل عليه إلا بعد حكه أو طمسه بالبوية ونحوها؛ لما ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أنه كان لا يرى شيئاً فيه تصليب إلا نقضه)، وفي لفظ: (إلا قضبه) (10 / 417)*
*66 - الصلاة في مكان فيه صورة صحيحة إذا أداها المسلم على الوجه الشرعي، لكن كونه يلتمس مكانا ليس فيه صورة أولى وأفضل أما دخول الملائكة للمحل الذي فيه تصوير ففيه تفصيل: فإن كانت معلقة أو مطروحة على كرسي ونحوه، فإنها تمنع دخول الملائكة؛ لعموم الأحاديث الواردة في ذلك، أما إن كانت مستورة في الدواليب ونحوها ففي منعها دخول الملائكة نظر، والأحوط للمؤمن: ألا يبقي عنده شيئا من الصور، إذا كان بحاجة إلى شيء منها جاز ذلك بعد قطع الرأس وإزالته (10 / 418)*
*67 - في بعض المساجد صناديق تحتوي على الأحذية تتخلل الصفوف، فما الحكم في الصلاة إلي هذه الصناديق؟ لا حرج في ذلك إذا كان في الصناديق نعال، وهكذا لو كان فيها مصاحف أو كتب أو غير ذلك من حاجات المسجد (10 / 419)*
*68 - لا مانع من الصلاة في الموضع المذكور - أمام دورات المياه - إذا كان طاهرا ولو كانت دورة المياه أمامه . كما تجوز الصلاة في أسطح دورات المياه إذا كانت طاهرة في أصح قولي العلماء (10 / 419)*
*69 - إن كانوا في الصحراء وقد اجتهدوا وصلوا بعد الاجتهاد إلى الذي ظنوه القبلة فلا قضاء عليهم، أما إن كانوا في الحضر فعليهم القضاء؛ لأن في إمكانهم سؤال من حولهم عن جهة القبلة (1 / 420)*
*70 - إذا اجتهد المؤمن في تحري القبلة حال كونه في الصحراء أو في البلاد التي تشتبه فيها القبلة، ثم صلى باجتهاده، وبعد ذلك ظهر أنه صلى إلى غير القبلة، فإنه يعمل باجتهاده الأخير إذا ظهر له أنه أصح من اجتهاده الأول، وصلاته الأولى صحيحة؛ لأنه أداها عن اجتهاد وتحر للحق، وقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعن أصحابه رضي الله عنهم حين تحولت القبلة من جهة بيت المقدس إلى الكعبة المشرفة ما يدل على ذلك (10 / 421)*
*71 - الصلاة داخل الكعبة مستحبة، إذا تيسرت من دون كلفة ولا مشقة ولا إيذاء أحد، فقد دخلها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وصلى فيها، كما ثبت هذا في الصحيحين ويروى عنه عليه السلام أنه خرج كئيبا وقال: ((إنني أخشى أن أكون قد شققت على أمتي)) ولما سألته عائشة عن الصلاة في الكعبة قال ((صلي في الحجر فإنه من البيت)) وهذا يدل على أن الصلاة في البيت مستحبة وقربة وطاعة وفيها فضل، ولكن لا ينبغي المزاحمة فيها، ولا الإيذاء، ولا تعاطي ما يشق عليه وعلى الناس، ويكفيه أن يصلي في الحجر فإنه من البيت، ولا بأس أن يتحدث عما رآه في الكعبة من جهة ما فيها من نقوش أو في سقفها أو غير ذلك، ولا بأس أن يتحدث فيقول: رأيت كذا أو رأيت كذا، لا حرج في ذلك . والسنة إذا دخلها: أن يصلي فيها ركعتين، ويكبر في نواحيها، ويدعو الله عز وجل بما تيسر من الدعاء ولا سيما جوامع الدعاء، فقد دخلها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وصلى فيها وكبر في نواحيها ودعا، كل ذلك ثابت عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام (10 / 332)*
*72 - الصلاة في الكعبة جائزة، بل مشروعة لكن ذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى أنه لا يصلي فيها الفريضة، بل تصلَّى في خارجها؛ لأنها هي القبلة فتصلى الفريضة في خارجها، وأما النافلة فلا بأس؛ لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى فيها النافلة ولم يصل فيها الفريضة . والصواب: أنه لو صلى فيها الفريضة أجزأه وصحت، لكن الأفضل والأولى: أن تكون الفريضة خارج الكعبة . خروجا من الخلاف، وتأسيا بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فإنه صلى بالناس الفريضة خارج الكعبة، وتكون الكعبة أمام المصلي في جميع الجهات الأربع في النافلة والفريضة، وعليه أن يصلي مع الناس الفريضة، ولا يصلي وحده (10 / 422)*
*73 - التلفظ بالنية بدعة، والجهر بذلك أشد في الإثم، وإنما السنة النية بالقلب؛ لأن الله سبحانه يعلم السر وأخفى، وهو القائل عز وجل: {قُلْ أَتُعَلِّمُونَ اللَّهَ بِدِينِكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ} ولم يثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عن أحد من أصحابه، ولا عن الأئمة المتبوعين التلفظ بالنية، فعلم بذلك أنه غير مشروع، بل من البدع المحدثة (10 / 423)*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*@ كتاب الصلاة* 
*صفة الصلاة:*

*1 - مد البصر إلى جهة الأمام في الصحراء أو عن يمين أو عن شمال لا يبطل الصلاة لكنه مكروه والسنة الخشوع في الصلاة والإقبال عليها وطرح البصر إلى محل السجود كما قال الله عز وجل: {قَدْ أَفْلَحَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي صَلاتِهِمْ خَاشِعُونَ}**[1]**، وروي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن من الخشوع طرح البصر إلى محل السجود وهكذا نص الأئمة والعلماء على شرعية طرح البصر إلى موضع السجود لأن هذا أجمع للقلب وأبعد عن الحركة والعبث (11 / 88)*


*2 - السنة رفع اليدين عند الإحرام وعند الركوع وعند الرفع منه وعند القيام إلى الثالثة بعد التشهد الأول لثبوت ذلك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وليس ذلك واجبا بل سنة فعله المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم وفعله خلفاؤه الراشدون وهو المنقول عن أصحابه صلى الله عليه وسلم (11 / 156)*


*3 - قد دلت السنة الصحيحة على أن الأفضل للمصلي حين قيامه في الصلاة أن يضع كفه اليمنى على كفه اليسرى على صدره قبل الركوع وبعده ثبت ذلك من حديث وائل بن حجر وقبيصة بن هلب الطائي عن أبيه رضي الله عنهما . وثبت ما يدل على ذلك من حديث سهل بن سعد الساعدي رضي الله عنه . أما وضعهما تحت السرة فقد ورد فيه حديث ضعيف عن علي رضي الله عنه، أما إرسالهما أو وضعهما تحت اللحية فهو خلاف السنة (11 / 98)*


*4 - قبض الشمال باليمين ووضعهما على الصدر أو غيره قبل الركوع وبعده كل ذلك من قبيل السنن وليس من قبيل الواجبات عند أهل العلم فلو أن أحدا صلى مرسلا ولم يقبض قبل الركوع أو بعده فصلاته صحيحة، وإنما ترك الأفضل في الصلاة، فلا ينبغي لأحد من المسلمين أن يتخذ من الخلاف في هذه المسألة وأشباهها وسيلة إلى النزاع والتهاجر والفرقة، فإن ذلك لا يجوز للمسلمين، حتى ولو قيل إن القبض واجب، كما اختاره الشوكاني في (النيل)، بل الواجب على الجميع بذل الجهود في التعاون على البر والتقوى، وإيضاح الحق بدليله، والحرص على صفاء القلوب وسلامتها من الغل والحقد من بعضهم على بعض، كما أن الواجب الحذر من أسباب الفرقة التهاجر لأن الله سبحانه أوجب على المسلمين أن يعتصموا بحبله جميعا وأن لا يتفرقوا كما قال سبحانه: {وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلا تَفَرَّقُوا}**[2]** (11 / 141)*


*5 - الثابت في الأحاديث سكتتان: إحداهما: بعد التكبيرة الأولى، وهذه تسمى سكتة الاستفتاح، والثانية: عند آخر القراءة قبل أن يركع الإمام وهي سكتة لطيفة تفصل بين القراءة والركوع . وروي سكتة ثالثة بعد قراءة الفاتحة، ولكن الحديث فيها ضعيف، وليس عليها دليل واضح فالأفضل تركها، أما تسميتها بدعة فلا وجه له، لأن الخلاف فيها مشهور بين أهل العلم، ولمن استحبها شبهة فلا ينبغي التشديد فيها، ومن فعلها أخذا بكلام بعض أهل العلم لما ورد في بعض الأحاديث مما يدل على استحبابها، فلا حرج في ذلك، ولا ينبغي التشديد في هذا كما تقدم (11 / 84 - 225)*
*6 - الجهر بالبسملة: اختلف العلماء في ذلك، فبعضهم استحب الجهر بها، وبعضهم كره ذلك وأحب الإسرار بها، وهذا هو الأرجح والأفضل لما ثبت في الحديث الصحيح عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال: (صليت خلف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وخلف أبي بكر وعمر وكانوا لا يجهرون بـ{بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ})**[3]** وجاء في معناه عدة أحاديث، وورد في بعض الأحاديث ما يدل على استحباب الجهر بها ولكنها أحاديث ضعيفة، ولا نعلم في الجهر بالبسملة حديثا صحيحا صريحا يدل على ذلك، ولكن الأمر في ذلك واسع وسهل ولا ينبغي فيه النزاع وإذا جهر الإمام بعض الأحيان بالبسملة ليعلم المأمومون أنه يقرأها فلا بأس، ولكن الأفضل أن يكون الغالب الإسرار بها عملا بالأحاديث الصحيحة (11 / 119)*

*[1]**- سورة المؤمنون الآيتان 1 – 2 .*
*[2]** - سورة آل عمران الآية 103 .*
*[3]**- رواه الإمام أحمد في (باقي مسند المكثرين) برقم (12434) ومسلم في (الصلاة) برقم (399) والنسائي في كتاب (الافتتاح) برقم (907).*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*@ كتاب الصلاة* 
*صفة الصلاة:*

*7 - يقرأ المأموم الفاتحة وإن كان الإمام يقرأ لأنه مأمور بذلك لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: ((لا صلاة لمن لم يقرأ بفاتحة الكتاب))**[1]** متفق عليه، ولقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((لعلكم تقرءون خلف إمامكم)) قلنا نعم قال ((لا تفعلوا إلا بفاتحة الكتاب فإنه لا صلاة لمن لم يقرأ بها)) [2] فعلى المأموم أن يقرأها في سكتات الإمام إن سكت وإلا وجب عليه أن يقرأها ولو في حال قراءة الإمام عملا بالأحاديث المذكورة وهي مخصصة لقوله عز وجل: {إِذَا قُرِئَ الْقُرْآنُ فَاسْتَمِعُوا لَهُ وَأَنْصِتُوا لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ}**[3]**وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((ذا قرأ الإمام فأنصتوا)) [4]، وقال بعض أهل العلم إنها تسقط عنه واحتجوا بما روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((كان له إمام فقراءته له قراءة)) [5] والصواب الأول لضعف الحديث المذكور ولو صح لكان محمولا على غير الفاتحة جمعا بين النصوص كما تقدم لكن لو نسيها المأموم أو لم يقرأها جهلا بالحكم الشرعي أو تقليدا لمن قال بعدم وجوبها على المأموم صحت صلاته وهكذا من أدرك الإمام راكعا ركع معه وأجزأته الركعة، وسقطت عنه الفاتحة لما ثبت في صحيح البخاري رحمه الله عن أبي بكرة الثقفي أنه أدرك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم راكعا فركع دون الصف ثم دخل في الصف فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((زادك الله حرصا ولا تعد)) [6] ولم يأمره بقضاء الركعة فدل ذلك على سقوط الفاتحة عنه لعدم إدراكه القيام والناسي والجاهل في حكمه فتسقط عنه الفاتحة بجامع العذر (11 / 217) وبمعناه (11/ 333- 335) (12/ 102)*
*8 - يأتي – المصلي - بالثالثة من المغرب ويأتي بالثالثة والرابعة من الظهر والعصر والعشاء ويقرأ الفاتحة، وتكفيه الفاتحة بدون زيادة كما ثبت هذا في حديث أبي قتادة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقرأ في الركعتين الأخيرتين بفاتحة الكتاب، وإن قرأ زيادة في الظهر في بعض الأحيان فحسن لما ثبت في حديث أبي سعيد رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقرأ في الأوليين من العصر مقدار ما يقرأ في الأخيرتين من الظهر، وهذا يدل على أنه كان يقرأ في الأخيرتين من الظهر زيادة على الفاتحة بعض الأحيان فإذا قرأ زيادة فلا بأس بل هو حسن في بعض الأحيان وفي غالب الأحيان يقتصر على الفاتحة في الظهر، جمعا بين حديث أبي سعيد وحديث أبي قتادة فإذا قرأ في الثالثة والرابعة من الظهر زيادة على الفاتحة في بعض الأحيان فهو حسن عملا بحديث أبي سعيد وإذا ترك ذلك في غالب الأحيان فهو أفضل عملا بحديث أبي قتادة لأنه أصح وأصرح من حديث أبي سعيد فيفعل هذا تارة وهذا تارة وأما الثالثة والرابعة من العصر والعشاء والثالثة من المغرب فليس فيهما إلا قراءة الفاتحة فلا يستحب فيها الزيادة على الفاتحة لعدم الدليل على ذلك (11 / 42)*
*9 - الذي لا يعرف الفاتحة تصح صلاته، إذا عجز عن تعلمها، وعليه أن يقرأ ما تيسر من القرآن ولو بعض الآيات، فإن عجز عن ذلك سبح الله وحمده وكبره وهلله في محل القراءة ثم كبر وركع لقوله سبحانه: {فَاقْرَءُوا مَا تَيَسَّرَ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ}**[7]** وقوله سبحانه: {فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ}**[8]** وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم للذي عجز عن القرآن ((قل سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا الله إلا الله والله أكبر ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم)) [9]، ولا يجوز ترك الصلاة أبدا، بل يجب أن يصلي المرء على حسب حاله ولكن يلزمه أن يتعلم ويتقي الله في ذلك، ويلزم أولاد المرأة وأقاربها إذا كانوا يعلمون أن يعلموها ويوجهوها، وهكذا أولاد الرجل وأقاربه يعلمون أباهم إذا كان جاهلا وهم يعلمون ويعلمون إخوتهم (11 / 230)*

*10 - الجهر بالقراءة في الصلاة الجهرية كالفجر والأولى والثانية في المغرب والعشاء سنة للإمام والمنفرد، ومن أسر فلا حرج عليه، لكنه قد ترك السنة . وإذا رأى المنفرد أن الإسرار أخشع له فلا بأس، لأنه ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان في صلاة الليل ربما جهر وربما أسر كما ذكرت ذلك عائشة رضي الله عنها عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام، أما الإمام فالسنة له الجهر دائما اقتداء بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولما في ذلك من نفع الجماعة لإسماعهم لكلام الله سبحانه سواء كانت الصلاة فرضا أو نفلا (11 / 116)*
*11 - يجوز الجهر بالقراءة في الصلاة السرية مع الكراهة، والسنة أن يقرأ فيها سرا لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يسر القراءة في الصلاة السرية، ويجهر بها في الجهرية ويستحب أن يجهر ببعض الآيات في الصلاة السرية بعض الأحيان لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يفعل ذلك . . متفق عليه من حديث أبي قتادة الأنصاري رضي الله عنه (11 / 123)*
*12 - الله سبحانه أعلم بحكمة شرعية الجهر في هذه المواضع - الفجر والمغرب والعشاء -، والأقرب والله أعلم أن الحكمة في ذلك أن الناس في الليل وفي صلاة الفجر أقرب إلى الاستفادة من الجهر وأقل شواغل من حالهم في صلاة الظهر والعصر (11 / 122)*


[1]- رواه البخاري في (الأذان) برقم (714)، باب (وجوب القراءة للإمام والمأموم) . ومسلم في (الصلاة) برقم (595)، باب وجوب قراءة الفاتحة في كل ركعة .

[2]- رواه أبو داود في (الصلاة) برقم (701) واللفظ له، باب من ترك القراءة في صلاته بفاتحة الكتاب وأحمد في (باقي مسند الأنصار) برقم (22383) .

[3]- سورة الأعراف الآية 204 .

[4]- رواه النسائي في (الافتتاح) برقم (912)، وأبو داود في (الصلاة) برقم (511)، وابن ماجه في (إقامة الصلاة والسنة فيها) برقم (838) واللفظ له . وأحمد في (مسند الكوفيين) برقم (18891) .

[5]- رواه أحمد في (باقي مسند الكوفيين من الصحابة) برقم (14116) .

[6]- رواه البخاري في (الأذان) برقم (741)، والنسائي في (الإمامة) برقم (861)، وأبو داود في (الصلاة) برقم (585) .

[7] - سورة المزمل الآية 20 .

[8]- سورة التغابن الآية 16 .

[9]- رواه أبو داود في (الصلاة) برقم (700) واللفظ له، وأحمد في (مسند الكوفيين) برقم (18322)

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*@ كتاب الصلاة 
صفة الصلاة:*
*13 - الجهر بالقراءة في صلاة الليل أفضل، ولأن ذلك أخشع للقلب وأنفع للمستمعين إلا أن يكون حوله مرضى أو نوام أو مصلون أو قراء، فالأفضل خفض الصوت على وجه لا يترتب عليه إشغال المصلين والقراء، وإيقاظ النائمين، وإزعاج المرضى . وإن أسر في بعض صلاة الليل إذا كان وحده فلا حرج، وقد سئلت عائشة رضي الله عنها عن ذلك فقالت: (كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في صلاة الليل ربما جهر وربما أسر)**[1]** (11 / 125).*
*14 - من كان عليه صلوات يقضيها كما لو أداها، إن كانت جهرية قضاها جهرا كالفجر، وإن كانت سرية قضاها سرا كالظهر والعصر (11 / 114)*
*15 - يجوز - القراءة من المصحف في الفريضة - إذا دعت إليه الحاجة كما تجوز القراءة من المصحف في التراويح لمن لا يحفظ القرآن، وقد كان ذكوان مولى عائشة رضي الله عنها يصلي بها في رمضان من مصحف، ذكره البخاري في صحيحه تعليقا مجزوما به، وتطويل القراءة في صلاة الفجر سنة، فإذا كان الإمام لا يحفظ المفصل ولا غيره من بقية القرآن الكريم جاز له أن يقرأ من المصحف (11 / 117)*
*16 - إذا مر الإنسان في الصلاة بآية فيها ذكر للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فهل يصلي عليه بمناسبة ذكره؟*
*أما في الفريضة فلا يفعل ذلك لعدم نقله عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأما في النافلة فلا بأس لأنه كان صلى الله عليه وسلم في تهجده بالليل يقف عند كل آية فيها تسبيح فيسبح، وعند كل آية فيها تعوذ فيتعوذ، وعند كل آية فيها سؤال فيسأل . والصلاة عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم من هذا الباب (11 / 201) (25 / 174)*
*17 - السنة للمأموم الإخفات بقراءته وسائر أذكاره ودعواته في الصلاة لعدم الدليل على جواز الجهر ولأن في جهره بذلك تشويشا على من حوله من المصلين (11 / 238)*
*18 - الواجب على المسلم في الطائرة إذا حضرت الصلاة أن يصليها حسب الطاقة: فإن استطاع أن يصليها قائما ويركع ويسجد فعل ذلك، وإن لم يستطع صلى جالسا وأومأ بالركوع والسجود، فإن وجد مكانا في الطائرة يستطيع فيه القيام والسجود في الأرض بدلا من الإيماء وجب عليه ذلك لقول الله سبحانه: {فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ}**[2]* *وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعمران بن حصين رضي الله عنهما وكان مريضا: ((صل قائما فإن لم تستطع فقاعدا فإن لم تستطع صل قائما فإن لم تستطع فقاعدا فإن لم تستطع فعلى جنب))**[3]* *رواه البخاري في الصحيح، ورواه النسائي بإسناد صحيح وزاد: ((فإن لم تستطع فمستلقيا)) والأفضل له أن يصلي في أول الوقت فإن أخرها إلى آخر الوقت ليصليها في الأرض فلا بأس، لعموم الأدلة . وحكم السيارة والقطار والسفينة حكم الطائرة (11 / 100)*


[1] رواه الإمام أحمد في (باقي مسند الأنصار) برقم (3682)، والترمذي في (الصلاة) برقم (449)، والنسائي في (قيام الليل وتطوع النهار) برقم (1662) .

[2]- سورة التغابن الآية 16. 

[3]- رواه البخاري في (الجمعة) برقم (1050)

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

@ كتاب الصلاة 
صفة الصلاة:
*19 - الإمام يقول سمع الله لمن حمده أولا وهكذا المنفرد، ثم يأتي بالحمد بعد ذلك أما المأموم فإنه يقولها بعد انتهائه من الركوع يقول عند رفعه ربنا ولك الحمد ولا يأتي بالتسميع أي لا يقول سمع الله لمن حمده على الصحيح المختار الذي دلت عليه الأحاديث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (11 / 58)*
*20 - إذا دخل المسلم المسجد والإمام راكع، فإنه يشرع له الدخول معه في ذلك مكبرا تكبيرتين، التكبيرة الأولى للإحرام وهو واقف، والثانية للركوع عند انحنائه للركوع، ولا يشرع في هذه الحالة دعاء الاستفتاح ولا قراءة الفاتحة من أجل ضيق الوقت، وتجزئه هذه الركعة لما ثبت في صحيح البخاري عن أبي بكرة الثقفي رضي الله عنه أنه دخل المسجد ذات يوم والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم راكع، فركع دون الصف ثم دخل في الصف فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((زادك الله حرصا ولا تعد)) ولم يأمره بقضاء الركعة، فدل على إجزائها وعلى أن من دخل والناس ركوع ليس له أن يركع وحده بل يجب عليه الدخول في الصف ولو فاته الركوع لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكرة: ((زادك الله حرصا ولا تعد)) (11 / 241)*
*21 - المشروع للمؤمن إذا أدرك الإمام راكعا ألا يعجل وألا يركع دون الصف، بل يصبر حتى يدخل في الصف ولو فاته الركوع وتجزئه تكبيرة الإحرام إذا خاف فوت الركوع عن تكبيرة الركوع، وإن جمع بينهما فهو أحوط وأفضل خروجا من خلاف بعض أهل العلم القائلين بوجوبها- أعني تكبيرة الركوع- في هذه الحال، والواجب عليه أيضا أن يؤدي تكبيرة الإحرام في حال القيام قبل أن يركع لأن تكبيرة الإحرام يجب أن تؤدى حال قيامه (11 / 243)*
*22 - إذا أدرك المأموم الإمام راكعا أجزأته الركعة ولو لم يسبح المأموم إلا بعد رفع الإمام لعموم قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من أدرك ركعة من الصلاة فقد أدرك الصلاة)) [1] خرجه مسلم في صحيحه (11 / 246)*
*23 - إذا كان الإمام في الركوع وسمع بعض المصلين يسرعون لإدراك الركوع، فهل يجوز له أن ينتظر أم لا؟* 
*الأفضل للإمام في هذه الحال ألا يعجل بالرفع، لكن على وجه لا يشق على المأمومين الذين معه، حتى يدرك من أحس بدخولهم الركوع معه حرصا على إدراكهم الركعة، وقد جاء عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما يدل على استحباب ذلك (11 / 247)*
*24 - الدعاء في الصلاة لا بأس به سواء كان لنفسه أو لوالديه أو لغيرهما، بل هو مشروع، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((أقرب ما يكون العبد من ربه وهو ساجد فأكثروا الدعاء)) (11 / 173)*

[1]- رواه البخاري في (مواقيت الصلاة) برقم (546)، ومسلم في (المساجد ومواضع الصلاة) برقم (954) واللفظ متفق عليه .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*@ كتاب الصلاة* 
*صفة الصلاة:*

*25 - الأفضل أن يقدم ركبتيه قبل يديه عند انحطاطه للسجود هذا هو الأفضل، وذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى أنه يقدم يديه ولكن الأرجح أن يقدم ركبتيه ثم يديه لأن هذا ثبت من حديث وائل بن حجر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان إذا سجد وضع ركبتيه قبل يديه وجاء في حديث آخر عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((لا يبرك أحدكم كما يبرك البعير وليضع يديه قبل ركبتيه))**فأشكل هذا على كثير من أهل العلم فقال بعضهم يضع يديه قبل ركبتيه وقال آخرون بل يضع ركبتيه قبل يديه، وهذا هو الذي يخالف بروك البعير لأن بروك البعير يبدأ بيديه فإذا برك المؤمن على ركبتيه فقد خالف البعير وهذا هو الموافق لحديث وائل بن حجر وهذا هو الصواب أن يسجد على ركبتيه أولا ثم يضع يديه على الأرض ثم يضع جبهته أيضا على الأرض هذا هو المشروع فإذا رفع رفع وجهه أولا ثم يديه ثم ينهض هذا هو المشروع الذي جاءت به السنة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو الجمع بين الحديثين، وأما قوله في حديث أبي هريرة(وليضع يديه قبل ركبتيه)) فالظاهر والله أعلم أنه انقلاب كما ذكر ذلك ابن القيم رحمه الله إنما الصواب أن يضع ركبتيه قبل يديه حتى يوافق آخر الحديث أوله وحتى يتفق مع حديث وائل بن حجر وما جاء في معناه (11 / 33).*
*26 - السنة أن يقول رب اغفر لي، رب اغفر لي، رب اغفر لي، كما كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقوله، ويستحب أن يقول مع هذا: اللهم اغفر لي وارحمني واهدني واجبرني وارزقني وعافني، لثبوت ذلك عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإذا قال زيادة فلا بأس كأن يقول اللهم اغفر لي ولوالدي اللهم أدخلني الجنة وأنجني من النار اللهم أصلح قلبي وعملي ونحو ذلك، ولكن يكثر من الدعاء بالمغفرة فيما بين السجدتين كما ورد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (11 / 36 – 37)*
*27 - الأفضل للمصلي أن يجلس جلسة خفيفة بعد السجود الثاني، يسميها بعض الفقهاء جلسة الاستراحة يجلس على رجله اليسرى مفروشة وينصب اليمنى مثل حاله بين السجدتين ولكنها خفيفة ليس فيها ذكر ولا دعاء، هذا هو الأفضل، وإن قام ولم يجلس فلا حرج، لكن الأفضل أن يجلسها كما فعلها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال بعض أهل العلم إن هذا يفعل عند كبر السن وعند المرض ولكن الصحيح أنها سنة من سنن الصلاة مطلقة للإمام والمنفرد والمأموم، لعموم قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((صلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي)) [1] ولو كان المصلي شابا أو صحيحا فهي مستحبة على الصحيح ولكنها غير واجبة لأنه روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه تركها في بعض الأحيان ولأن بعض الصحابة لم يذكرها في صفة صلاته صلى الله عليه وسلم فدل ذلك على عدم الوجوب . ثم ينهض إلى الركعة الثانية مكبرا قائلا الله أكبر من حين يرفع من سجوده جالسا جلسة الاستراحة أو حين يفرغ من جلسة الاستراحة ينهض ويقول الله أكبر، فإن بدأ بالتكبير ثم جلس نبه الجماعة على أن لا يسبقوه حتى يجلسوها ويأتوا بهذه السنة وإن جلس قبل أن يكبر ثم رفع بالتكبير فلا بأس، المهم أن هذه جلسة مستحبة وليست واجبة، فإذا أتى بالتكبير قبلها وجه المأمومين حتى لا يسبقوه وإن جلس أولا ثم رفع بالتكبير فلا حاجة إلى التنبيه إلى ذلك إلا من باب تعليم السنة . (11 / 38 – 39)*
*28 - بعد أن يقوم – المصلي - للثانية يفعل فيها كما فعل في الأولى ويقرأ الفاتحة ويتعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ويسمي الله وإن ترك التعوذ واكتفى بالتعوذ الأول في الركعة الأولى فلا بأس وإن أعاده فهذا أفضل، لأنه مع قراءة جديدة فيتعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ويسمي الله ويقرأ الفاتحة ثم يقرأ معها سورة أو آيات كما فعل في الركعة الأولى (11 / 39)*
*29 - السنة للمصلي حال التشهد أن يقبض أصابعه كلها أعني أصابع اليمنى ويشير بالسبابة ويحركها عند الدعاء تحريكا خفيفا إشارة للتوحيد وإن شاء قبض الخنصر والبنصر وحلق الإبهام مع الوسطى وأشار بالسبابة كلتا الصفتين صحتا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أما يده اليسرى فيضعها على فخذه اليسرى مبسوطة ممدودة أصابعها إلى القبلة فإن شاء وضعها على ركبته كلتا الصفتين صحتا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (11 / 185)*
*30 - الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تشرع أيضا في التشهد الأول على الصحيح وقال أكثر أهل العلم إنها لا تشرع إلا في التشهد الأخير، ولكن الصحيح مشروعيتها أيضا في التشهد الأول، لعموم الأحاديث الواردة في ذلك .*
*ولكنها في التشهد الأخير ركن أو واجب لا بد منه أما في الأول فمستحبة لأنه قد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما يدل على تركها في التشهد الأول فدل على عدم وجوبها فيه . وقد اختلف العلماء هل هي ركن أو واجب أو سنة في التشهد الأخير على أقوال: قيل: إنها ركن لا بد منها ولا تصح الصلاة إلا بها وهو المعروف عن الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله وجماعة، وقيل: إنها واجبة إن تعمد تركها بطلت الصلاة وإن نسيها لم تبطل الصلاة ولكن يسجد للسهو وهذا قول وسط وقال آخرون: إنها سنة لا تبطل الصلاة بتركها لا عمدا ولا سهوا بل هي سنة مؤكدة لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لما سئل كيف نصلي عليك قال: قولوا: اللهم صل على محمد . . إلخ ولو كانت فرضا لفرضها عليهم قبل أن يسألوه وبينها لهم مع التشهد، وبكل حال فالذي ينبغي للمسلم أن يجيء بها ويحافظ عليها في التشهد الأخير لأن الرسول أمر بها والأمر يقتضي الوجوب فلا ينبغي للمؤمن أن يدعها في التشهد الأخير وهكذا المؤمنة أما التشهد الأول فإن أتى بها فهو أولى وأفضل وإن لم يأت بها فلا حرج عليه ولكن ليس المجيء بها شرطا في القبول لعدم الدليل على ذلك . (11 / 203)*
*31 - من المعلوم أن التشهد الأخير ركن من أركان الصلاة، وفي إحدى الصلوات سلم الإمام ولم أكمل إلا جزءا يسيرا من التحيات فهل أعيد صلاتي ؟*
*عليك أن تكمل التشهد ولو تأخرت بعض الشيء عن إمامك لأن التشهد الأخير ركن في أصح قولي العلماء، وفيه الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .فالواجب أن تكمله ولو بعد سلام الإمام، ومنه التعوذ بالله من عذاب جهنم ومن عذاب القبر ومن فتنة المحيا والممات، ومن فتنة المسيح الدجال . لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر بالتعوذ من هذه الأربع في التشهد الأخير، ولأن بعض أهل العلم قد رأى وجوب ذلك (11 / 248)*
*32 - المحفوظ في السنة – عند التسليم من الصلاة - ورحمة الله فقط وهذا هو المشروع أن يقول: (السلام عليكم ورحمة الله) عن يمينه وشماله، أما زيادة (وبركاته) ففيها خلاف بين أهل العلم، وقد روى علقمة بن وائل عن أبيه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال هكذا: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، لكن في رواية علقمة عن أبيه خلاف بين أهل العلم في صحة سماعه من أبيه أو عدمها، ومنهم من قال: إنها منقطعة، فالمشروع للمؤمن ألا يزيدها وأن يقتصر على: (ورحمة الله)، ومن زادها ظانا صحتها أو جاهلا بالحكم فلا حرج وصلاته صحيحة، ولكن الأولى والأحوط ألا يزيدها خروجا من خلاف العلماء وعملا بالأمر الأثبت والأحوط (11 / 165) (25 / 175)*


[1] - رواه البخاري في (الأذان) برقم (595)، و (الأدب) برقم (5549) و (أخبار الآحاد) برقم (6705).

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*@ كتاب الصلاة* 
*صفة الصلاة:*


*33 - ذهب الجمهور من أهل العلم إلى أن التسليمة الواحدة كافية لأنه قد ورد في بعض الأحاديث ما يدل على ذلك، وذهب جمع من أهل العلم إلى أنه لا بد من تسليمتين لثبوت الأحاديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بذلك . ولقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((صلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي))**[1]** رواه البخاري في صحيحه . وهذا القول هو الصواب . والقول بإجزاء التسليمة الواحدة ضعيف لضعف الأحاديث الواردة في ذلك وعدم صراحتها في المطلوب ولو صحت لكانت شاذة لأنها قد خالفت ما هو أصح منها وأثبت وأصرح . لكن من فعل ذلك جاهلا أو معتقدا لصحة الأحاديث في ذلك فصلاته صحيحة (11 / 166)*
*34 - يقول – المصلي - بعد صلاة المغرب والفجر: (لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو على كل شيء قدير) عشر مرات (11 / 192)*
*35 - السنة للإمام والمنفرد والمأموم الجهر بالأذكار بعد كل صلاة فريضة جهرا متوسطا ليس فيه تكلف وقد ثبت في الصحيحين عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن رفع الصوت بالذكر حين ينصرف الناس من المكتوبة كان على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: كنت أعلم إذا انصرفوا بذلك إذا سمعته . ولا يجوز أن يجهروا بصوت جماعي بل كل واحد يذكر بنفسه من دون مراعاة لصوت غيره، لأن الذكر الجماعي بدعة لا أصل لها في الشرع المطهر (11 / 189)*
*36 - دبر الصلاة يطلق على آخرها قبل السلام، ويطلق على ما بعد السلام مباشرة، وقد جاءت الأحاديث الصحيحة بذلك وأكثرها يدل على أن المراد آخرها قبل السلام فيما يتعلق بالدعاء كحديث ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه لما علمه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم التشهد، ثم قال: ((ثم ليتخير من الدعاء أعجبه إليه فيدعو)) [2]. ومن ذلك حديث معاذ أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال له: ((لا تدعن دبر كل صلاة أن تقول اللهم أعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك)) [3] أخرجه أبو داود والترمذي والنسائي بإسناد صحيح . ومن ذلك ما رواه البخاري رحمه الله عن سعد بن أبي وقاص رضي الله عنه قال: كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول في دبر كل صلاة: ((اللهم إني أعوذ بك من البخل وأعوذ بك من الجبن وأعوذ بك من أن أرد إلى أرذل العمر وأعوذ بك من فتنة الدنيا ومن عذاب القبر)) [4]، أما الأذكار الواردة في ذلك، فقد دلت الأحاديث الصحيحة على أن ذلك في دبر الصلاة بعد السلام . ومن ذلك أن يقول حين يسلم: أستغفر الله، أستغفر الله، أستغفر الله، اللهم أنت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت يا ذا الجلال والإكرام، سواء كان إماما أو مأموما أو منفردا (11 / 194)*
*37 - الأفضل أن يكون ذلك – التسبيح - بيده اليمنى، لأنه ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يعدهن باليمنى ولقول عائشة رضي الله عنها: (إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يعجبه التيمن في تنعله وترجله وطهوره وفي شأنه كله) ويجوز عقدهن بالأصابع كلها، لأنه ورد في بعض الأحاديث ما يدل على ذلك عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام وقال: ((إنهن مسئولات مستنطقات)) [5] , وبذلك يعلم التوسعة في هذا الأمر وأنه لا ينبغي فيه التشدد ولا التنازع (11 / 187)*
*38 - ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((ما من مسلمين يتلاقيان فيتصافحان إلا تحاتت عنهما ذنوبهما كما يتحات عن الشجرة ورقها))، ويستحب التصافح عند اللقاء في المسجد أو في الصف وإذا لم يتصافحا قبل الصلاة تصافحا بعدها تحقيقا لهذه السنة العظيمة . ولما في ذلك من تثبيت المودة وإزالة الشحناء . لكن إذا لم يصافحه قبل الفريضة شرع له أن يصافحه بعدها بعد الذكر المشروع .*
*أما ما يفعله بعض الناس من المبادرة بالمصافحة بعد الفريضة من حين يسلم التسليمة الثانية فلا أعلم له أصلا بل الأظهر كراهة ذلك لعدم الدليل عليه . ولأن المصلي مشروع له في هذه الحال أن يبادر بالأذكار الشرعية التي كان يفعلها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد السلام من صلاة الفريضة . وأما صلاة النافلة فيشرع المصافحة بعد السلام منها إذا لم يتصافحا قبل الدخول فيها . فإن تصافحا قبل ذلك كفى (11 / 200)*
*39 - لم يحفظ عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عن أصحابه رضي الله عنهم فيما نعلم أنهم كانوا يرفعون أيديهم بالدعاء بعد صلاة الفريضة وبذلك يعلم أنه بدعة لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد)) [6] خرجه مسلم في صحيحه . وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد)) [7] متفق على صحته . أما الدعاء بدون رفع اليدين وبدون استعماله جماعيا فلا حرج فيه لأنه قد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما يدل على أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم دعا قبل السلام وبعده وهكذا الدعاء بعد النافلة لعدم ما يدل على منعه، ولو مع رفع اليدين لأن رفع اليدين في الدعاء من أسباب الإجابة لكن لا يكون بصفة دائمة بل في بعض الأحيان لأنه لم يحفظ عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يدعو رافعا يديه بعد كل نافلة والخير كله في التأسي به صلى الله عليه وسلم والسير على نهجه لقوله سبحانه: {لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ} (11/ 167)*
*40 - كون الإمام يدعو والمأمومون يرفعون أيديهم ويؤمنون فهذا لا أصل له بل هو من البدع التي يجب تركها (11 / 170)*


[1]- رواه البخاري في (الأذان) برقم (595)، والدارمي في (الصلاة) برقم (1225).

[2]- رواه البخاري (6946) ومسلم (402) 

[3]- رواه أحمد (22172) وأبي داود (1522) والنسائي (9937)

[4]- رواه البخاري (6009) وأحمد (1585) .

[5]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (باقي مسند الأنصار) برقم (25841)، والترمذي في (الدعوات) برقم (3408)، والنسائي وأبو داود في (الصلاة) برقم (1283).

[6]- رواه مسلم (1718) .

[7]- رواه مسلم في (الأقضية) برقم (3242) .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*@ كتاب الصلاة* 
*صفة الصلاة:* 

*41 - مد اليدين إلى السماء من أسباب الإجابة لكن المواضع التي لم يرفع فيها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يجوز الرفع فيها لأن فعله سنة وتركه سنة عليه الصلاة والسلام وذلك مثل الدعاء بين السجدتين والدعاء في آخر الصلاة قبل السلام فإنه لا يشرع الرفع فيه لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يرفع في ذلك وهكذا الدعاء بعد الصلوات الخمس بعد الفراغ من الذكر فإنه لا مانع من الدعاء بينه وبين نفسه بعد الذكر لوجود أحاديث تدل على ذلك ولكن لا يشرع في ذلك رفع اليدين، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يفعل ذلك والواجب على المسلمين جميعا التقيد بالكتاب والسنة في كل شيء والحذر من مخالفتهما (11 / 179)*
*42 - المأمومون من الرجال والنساء يقولون – بعد الصلاة - كما يقول الإمام لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو على كل شيء قدير، فتارة يقول يحيي ويميت بيده الخير، وتارة لا يقول ذلك، والأمر واسع بحمد الله (11 / 48)*
*43 - الصواب أنه ليس بين صلاة الرجل وصلاة المرأة فرق وما ذكره بعض الفقهاء من الفرق ليس عليه دليل وقول النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام: ((صلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي)) [1]، أصل يعم الجميع، والتشريعات تعم الرجال والنساء، إلا ما قام عليه الدليل بالتخصيص (11 / 78)*
*44 - الصواب أن ما أدركه المأموم يعتبر أول صلاته، وما يقضيه هو آخرها . . هذا هو الصواب والأصح من قولي العلماء لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: ((إذا أقيمت الصلاة فلا تأتوها تسعون وأتوها تمشون وعليكم السكينة فما أدركتم فصلوا وما فاتكم فأتموا)) [2] وفي اللفظ الآخر: ((فاقضوا)) [3] ومعناه أتموا لأن القضاء هنا بمعنى الإتمام جمعا بين الروايتين (11 / 118)*
*45 - حكم المرور بين يدي المصلي أو بينه وبين السترة التحريم لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((لو يعلم المار بين يدي المصلي ماذا عليه لكان أن يقف أربعين خيرا له من أن يمر بين يديه)) [4] متفق عليه . وهو يقطع الصلاة ويبطلها إذا كان المار امرأة بالغة أو حمارا أو كلبا أسود . إما إن كان المار غير هذه الثلاث فإنه لا يقطع الصلاة، ولكن ينقص ثوابها لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((يقطع صلاة الرجل إذا لم يكن بين يديه مثل آخرة الرحل المرأة والحمار والكلب الأسود)) [5] خرجه مسلم في صحيحه من حديث أبي ذر رضي الله عنه (11 / 91)*
*46 - ثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((يقطع صلاة الرجل إذا لم يكن بين يديه مثل آخرة الرحل المرأة والحمار والكلب الأسود)) [6] وجاء في الحديث الآخر: ((المرأة الحائض)) [7] . والمراد: المكلفة . فمن مر بين يديه واحد من هؤلاء الثلاثة وراء السترة لم يقطع صلاته أما إن مر بينه وبين السترة فإنه يقطع صلاته، فإن لم يكن له سترة ومر واحد من الثلاثة بين يديه قريبا منه في حدود ثلاثة أذرع من قدمه فإنه يقطع الصلاة، أما إذا كان المار من هذه الثلاثة بعيدا أكثر من ثلاثة أذرع فإنه لا يقطع الصلاة لأنه قد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه لما صلى في الكعبة جعل بينه وبين جدارها الغربي ثلاثة أذرع وصلى، ولأن من مر أمام المصلي في أكثر من المسافة المذكورة لا يعتبر مارا بين يديه (11 / 93 - 94)*
*47 - مرور الرجل لا يبطل صلاة المرأة، لكن لا يجوز له المرور بين يدي المصلي أو بينه وبين سترته سواء كان المصلي رجلا أو امرأة؛ وإنما الذي يقطع الصلاة: المرأة، والحمار، والكلب الأسود، كما صحت بذلك الأحاديث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من حديث أبي ذر وأبي هريرة وابن عباس رضي الله عنهم (11 / 90)*
*48 - لو كان المصلي مكفوف البصر، هل ينطبق عليه هذا إذا علم أنها – المرأة - مرت أو لم تمر؟*
*ج: إذا علم يعيد، وإذا لم يعلم فلا شيء عليه (11 / 90)* 


[1] - رواه البخاري في (الأذان) برقم (595)، والدارمي في (الصلاة) برقم (1225).

[2]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (باقي مسند المكثرين من الصحابة) برقم (9525)، والبخاري في كتاب (الجمعة) برقم (908) ومسلم في (المساجد ومواضع الصلاة) برقم (602) .

[3]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (باقي مسن المكثرين من الصحابة) برقم (7309).

[4]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند الشاميين) برقم (16882)، والبخاري في (الصلاة) برقم (480)، ومسلم في (الصلاة) برقم (785) .

[5]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند الأنصار) برقم (20414)، ومسلم في (الصلاة) برقم (789)، والترمذي في الصلاة برقم (310) والنسائي في (القبلة) برقم (742) وأبو داود في (الصلاة) برقم (602)، وابن ماجه في (إقامة الصلاة والسنة فيها) برقم (942) .

[6]- رواه مسلم (1/ 365، رقم 510) والنسائي برقم (750) .

[7]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند بني هاشم) برقم (3071)، وأبو داود في (الصلاة) برقم (603)، والنسائي في (القبلة) برقم (743)، وابن ماجه في (إقامة الصلاة والسنة فيها) برقم (939) .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*@ كتاب الصلاة* 
*صفة الصلاة:*




*49 - سترة المصلي هي مقدار مؤخرة الرحل كما بين ذلك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهي تقارب ذراعا إلا ربعا وإذا كان أمام المصلي جدار أو عمود أو كرسي بهذا المقدار أو نحو ذلك كفى في السترة فإن لم يجد وضع شيئا كعصا أو نحوها أو خط خطا إن كان في أرض يتضح فيها الخط مع العلم بأن السترة سنة وليست واجبة لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إذا صلى أحدكم فليصل إلى سترة وليدن منها))**[1]** رواه أبو داود بإسناد صحيح وثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه صلى في بعض الأماكن إلى غير سترة فدل ذلك على أن الأمر بالسترة للاستحباب لا للوجوب (11/ 96 - 97)*
*50 - لا تعتبر أطراف الفرش سترة للمصلي، والسنة أن تكون السترة شيئا قائما مثل مؤخرة الرحل أو أكثر من ذلك كالجدار والعمود والكرسي ونحو ذلك، فإن لم يجد طرح عصا أو نحوها قدامه إذا كان إماما أو منفردا، أما المأموم فسترة الإمام سترة له (11 / 101)*
*51 - المسجد الحرام لا يحرم فيه المرور بين يدي المصلي ولا يقطع الصلاة فيه شيء من الثلاثة المذكورة - المرأة البالغة أو الحمار أو الكلب الأسود - ولا غيرها، لكونه مظنة الزحام ويشق فيه التحرز من المرور بين يدي المصلي، وقد ورد بذلك حديث صريح فيه ضعف ولكنه ينجبر بما ورد في ذلك من الآثار عن ابن الزبير وغيره وبكونه مظنة الزحام ومشقة التحرز من المار- كما تقدم- ومثله في المعنى المسجد النبوي وغيره من المساجد إذا اشتد فيه الزحام وصعب التحرز من المار لقول الله عز وجل: {فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ}**[2]** وقوله سبحانه: {لا يُكَلِّفُ اللَّهُ نَفْسًا إِلا وُسْعَهَا}**[3]** وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((ما نهيتكم عنه فاجتنبوه وما أمرتكم به فأتوا منه ما استطعتم)) [4] متفق على صحته (11 / 92)*
*52 - الإشارة في الصلاة لا بأس بها ولا حرج فيها ولا تبطل بها الصلاة قد فعلها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو سيد الخلق ومعلمهم وقد فعلها أصحابه رضي الله عنهم وأرضاهم فلا حرج في ذلك فإذا سألك السائل هل أنتظرك وأنت في الصلاة وأشرت برأسك بما يدل على الموافقة فلا بأس بذلك أو سأل سائل عن حكم من الأحكام وأشرت بما يدل على نعم أو لا كل ذلك لا بأس به (11 / 107)*
*53 - الصلاة إن كانت نافلة فالأمر أوسع لا مانع من قطعها لمعرفة من يدق الباب أما الفريضة فلا يجوز قطعها إلا إذا كان هناك شيء مهم يخشى فواته وإذا أمكن التنبيه بالتسبيح في حق الرجل والتصفيق في حق المرأة حتى يعلم الذي عند الباب أن صاحب البيت مشغول بالصلاة كفى ذلك عن قطع الصلاة (11 / 108)*
*54 - العبث باللحية أو الثياب أثناء الصلاة لا يجوز، بل الواجب السكون . قال الله تعالى: {قَدْ أَفْلَحَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي صَلاتِهِمْ خَاشِعُونَ}**[5]** فالمشروع للمسلم أن يخشع في صلاته ولا يعبث لا باللحية ولا بالثوب، ولكن الشيء اليسير يعفى عنه، والكثرة لا تجوز (11 / 110)*
*55 - تحديد الحركات المنافية للطمأنينة وللخشوع بثلاث حركات ليس ذلك بحديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وإنما ذلك من كلام بعض أهل العلم وليس عليه دليل يعتمد . ولكن يكره العبث في الصلاة كتحريك الأنف واللحية والملابس والاشتغال بذلك وإذا كثر العبث وتوالى أبطل الصلاة . أما إن كان قليلا عرفا أو كان كثيرا ولكن لم يتوال فإن الصلاة لا تبطل به (11 / 113) (25 / 163)*
*56 - يكره التلثم في الصلاة إلا من علة، ولا يجوز الاستناد في الصلاة - صلاة الفرض - إلى جدار أو عمود، لأن الواجب على المستطيع الوقوف معتدلا غير مستند، فأما النافلة فلا حرج في ذلك لأنه يجوز أداؤها قاعدا، وأداؤها قائما أفضل من الجلوس (11 / 114)*
*57 - الالتفات في الصلاة للتعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم عند الوسوسة لا حرج فيه بل هو مستحب عند شدة الحاجة إليه بالرأس فقط لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر به عثمان بن أبي العاص الثقفي رضي الله عنه لما اشتكى إليه ما يجده من وساوس الشيطان فأمره أن يتفل عن يساره ثلاث مرات ويتعوذ بالله من الشيطان، ففعل ذلك فشفاه الله من ذلك . أما الالتفات في الصلاة لغير سبب فهو مكروه لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما سئل عن ذلك: ((هو اختلاس يختلسه الشيطان من صلاة العبد)) [6] (11 / 130)*
*58- إذا تكلم المسلم في الصلاة ناسيا أو جاهلا لم تبطل صلاته بذلك فرضا كانت أم نفلا لقول الله سبحانه: {رَبَّنَا لا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا}**[7]** وثبت في الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الله سبحانه قال: ((قد فعلت)) [8] , وفي صحيح مسلم عن معاوية بن الحكم السلمي رضي الله عنه أنه شمت عاطسا في الصلاة جهلا بالحكم الشرعي فأنكر عليه من حوله ذلك بالإشارة، فسأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك فلم يأمره بالإعادة، والناسي مثل الجاهل وأولى (11 / 157)*
*59 - النحنحة والنفخ والبكاء كلها لا تبطل الصلاة ولا حرج فيها إذا دعت إليها الحاجة، ويكره فعلها لغير حاجة، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يتنحنح لعلي رضي الله عنه إذا استأذن عليه وهو يصلي . وأما البكاء فهو مشروع في الصلاة وغيرها إذا صدر عن خشوع وإقبال على الله من غير تكلف، وقد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يبكي في الصلاة، وصح ذلك عن أبي بكر الصديق وعمر الفاروق رضي الله عنهما وعن جماعة غيرهم من الصحابة والتابعين لهم بإحسان (11 / 160)*


[1]- رواه أحمد (4 / 2، برقم 16134) وأبي داود (695) والنسائي (748) .

[2]- سورة التغابن الآية 16 .

[3]- سورة البقرة الآية 286 .

[4]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (باقي مسند المكثرين) برقم (7449 و 27258 و 9890)، ورواه البخاري في كتاب (الاعتصام بالكتاب والسنة) برقم (7288)، ومسلم في (الفضائل) برقم (1337) .

[5]- سورة المؤمنون الآيتان 1، 2 .

[6] رواه الإمام أحمد في (باقي مسند الأنصار) برقم(23891) . والبخاري في (الأذان) برقم (751).

[7] سورة البقرة الآية 286 .

[8] رواه الإمام مسلم في (الإيمان) برقم (126)، والترمذي في (تفسير القرآن) برقم (2992)

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*@ كتاب الصلاة* 
*سجود السهو وأوقات النهي:*

*1 - إذا شك الإمام أو المنفرد في الصلاة الرباعية هل صلى ثلاثا أم أربعا فإن الواجب عليه البناء على اليقين وهو الأقل فيجعلها ثلاثا ويأتي بالرابعة ثم يسجد للسهو قبل أن يسلم لما ثبت عن أبي سعيد الخدري عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((إذا شك أحدكم في الصلاة فلم يدر كم صلى ثلاثا أم أربعا فليطرح الشك وليبن على ما استيقن ثم ليسجد سجدتين قبل أن يسلم فإن كان صلى خمسا شفعن له صلاته وإن كان صلى تماما كانتا ترغيما للشيطان))**[1]** أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه .*
*أما إن سلم من ثلاث ثم نبه على ذلك فإنه يقوم بدون تكبير بنية الصلاة ثم يأتي بالرابعة ثم يجلس للتشهد وبعد فراغه من التشهد والصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والدعاء يسلم ثم يسجد سجدتين بعد ذلك للسهو ثم يسلم هذا هو الأفضل في حق كل من سلم عن نقص في الصلاة ساهيا؛ لما ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه سلم من اثنتين في الظهر أو العصر فنبهه ذو اليدين فقام فأكمل صلاته ثم سلم ثم سجد للسهو ثم سلم . وثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه سلم من ثلاث في العصر فلما نبه على ذلك أتى بالرابعة ثم سلم ثم سجد سجدتي السهو ثم سلم . (11 / 251)*
*2- إذا شك المصلي المنفرد أو الإمام في قراءة الفاتحة فإنه يعيد قراءتها قبل أن يركع وليس عليه سجود سهو . أما إن كان الشك بعد فراغه من الصلاة فإنه لا يلتفت إليه وصلاته صحيحة، لأن الأصل سلامتها أما المأموم فصلاته صحيحة إذا نسي قراءة الفاتحة ويتحملها عنه الإمام في هذه الحال كما لو تركها جاهلا (11 / 253)*
*3 - سجود السهو يشرع فيه ما يشرع في سجود الصلاة من الدعاء وقول سبحان ربي الأعلى وغير ذلك (11 / 253)*
*4 - إذا شك المسلم في أي صلاة من الصلوات المفروضة، هل أداها أم لا؟ فإن الواجب عليه أن يبادر بأدائها، لأن الأصل بقاء الواجب فعليه أن يبادر بها لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من نام عن الصلاة أو نسيها فليصلها إذا ذكرها لا كفارة لها إلا ذلك))* *(11 /** 255)*

[1]- رواه مسلم في (المساجد ومواضع الصلاة) برقم (888) واللفظ له، ورواه الإمام أحمد في (باقي مسند المكثرين) برقم (11356).

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*@ كتاب الصلاة* 
*سجود السهو وأوقات النهي:*


*5 - ما دام الشك بعد الصلاة فلا إعادة عليكم لأن الشك بعد الفراغ من العبادة لا يؤثر فيها (11/ 262)*
*6 – كلا الأمرين جائز وهما السجود قبل السلام وبعده؛ لأن الأحاديث جاءت بذلك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . لكن الأفضل أن يكون السجود للسهو قبل السلام إلا في صورتين:*
*إحداهما: إذا سلم عن نقص ركعة فأكثر . فإن الأفضل أن يكون سجود السهو بعد إكمال الصلاة والسلام منها اقتداء بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما سلم عن نقص ركعتين في حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه وعن نقص ركعة في حديث عمران بن حصين رضي الله عنهما، سجد للسهو بعد التمام والسلام .*
*والصورة الثانية: إذا شك في صلاته فلم يدر كم صلى ثلاثا أم أربعا في الرباعية أو اثنتين أو ثلاثا في المغرب أو واحدة أو ثنتين في الفجر لكنه غلب على ظنه أحد الأمرين وهو النقص أو التمام فإنه يبني على غالب ظنه ويكون سجوده بعد السلام على سبيل الأفضلية لحديث ابن مسعود (11 / 267)*
*7- ليس على المأموم سجود سهو إذا سها وعليه أن يتابع إمامه إذا كان دخل معه في أول الصلاة . أما المسبوق فإنه يسجد للسهو إذا سها مع إمامه أو فيما انفرد به بعد إكماله الصلاة (11 / 268)*
*8 - المأمومون من كان منهم عالما بالنقص عارفا بالحكم الشرعي وهو أنه لا يجوز أن يسلم معه في اثنتين بل عليه أن يقوم ويأتي بالثالثة فهذا صلاته باطلة لأنه سلم عمدا قبل أن يكملها عارفا بأن ذلك لا يجوز له أما من سلم مع الإمام جاهلا بالنقص أو جاهلا بالحكم الشرعي فلا إعادة عليه إذا كان قد أكمل صلاته مع الإمام لما نبه . وصلاة الذي كلم الإمام صحيحة إذا كان جاهلا بالحكم الشرعي لحديث ذي اليدين . (11 / 274)*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

@ كتاب الصلاة 
*سجود السهو وأوقات النهي:*

*9 - إذا سلم المأموم قبل الإمام سهوا فإنه يرجع إلى نية الصلاة ثم يسلم بعد إمامه ولا شيء عليه وصلاته صحيحة إذا سلم قبل إمامه سهوا ثم انتبه فإنه يعود إلى نية الصلاة ثم يسلم بعد إمامه ولا شيء عليه إلا أن يكون مسبوقا فإن كان مسبوقا بركعة أو أكثر فإنه يسجد للسهو بعدما يقضي ما عليه من الركعات عن سلامه سهوا قبل إمامه (11 / 275)*
*10 - إذا نسي- المسبوق - تكبيرة الإحرام أو شك في ذلك فعليه أن يكبر في الحال، ويعمل بما أدرك بعد التكبيرة، فإذا كبر بعد فوات الركعة الأولى من صلاة الإمام اعتبر نفسه قد فاتته الركعة الأولى فيقضيها بعد سلام الإمام، وإذا أعاد التكبيرة في الركعة الثالثة اعتبر نفسه قد فاتته ركعتان فيأتي بركعتين بعد السلام من الصلاة، هذا إذا كان ليس لديه وسوسة أما إن كان موسوسا فإنه يعتبر نفسه قد كبر في أول الصلاة ولا يقضي شيئا مراغمة للشيطان ومحاربة لوسوسته والحمد لله (11 / 275)*
*11 - إذا نسي الإمام سجدة وسلم ثم ذكر أو نبه، يقوم ويأتي بركعة ثم يكمل ثم يسلم ثم يسجد سجود السهو بعد السلام وهو أفضل، وهكذا المنفرد حكمه حكمه . وإن سجد للسهو قبل السلام فلا بأس ولكن بعده أفضل (11 / 277)*
*12 - التشهد الأول إذا تعمد المصلي تركه بطلت صلاته في أصح قولي العلماء إذا كان عالما بالحكم ذاكرا فإن كان جاهلا فلا شيء عليه وإن تركه ناسيا وجب عليه السجود للسهو فإن تعمد تركه بطلت صلاته أما إذا نسي وسلم قبل أن يسجد ثم نبه أو ذكر فإنه يجب عليه أن يسجد بعد السلام للسهو ثم يسلم كالحال في سجود السهو الذي محله بعد السلام فإن لم يفعل فقد اختلف في بطلان الصلاة بذلك أي بترك سجود السهو بعد السلام، سواء كان محله بعد السلام أو قبله فنسيه فصار بعد السلام والصواب صحة الصلاة وعدم وجوب الإعادة على الجميع إلا إذا كان الإمام قد تعمد الترك لما يشرع الإتيان به قبل السلام مع العلم بالحكم الشرعي، فإنها تلزمه الإعادة لكونه ترك واجبا بدون عذر شرعي، أما المأموم فعليه أن يسجد للسهو إذا لم يسجد إمامه بعد السلام في قول الأكثرين كما في المغني لأن السهو ينقص صلاة الجميع، فإذا لم يسجد الإمام لجبران النقص الحاصل بالسهو، وجب على المأموم السجود، سواء سجدوا فرادى أو عينوا من يؤمهم في ذلك لأن الإمام لما امتنع من الواجب انقطعت تبعيتهم له ووجب عليهم الاستقلال بأداء الواجب كما لو سلم عن نقص ونبهوه فلم يرجع للصواب فإنه يلزمهم أن يكملوا صلاتهم فرادى أو بإمام منهم لوجوب تكميل الصلاة على الجميع فلما امتنع منه الإمام انقطعت تبعيتهم له، فإن لم يسجدوا لم تبطل صلاتهم لأنه واجب خارج الصلاة فلم تبطل الصلاة بتركه كالأذان والإقامة وكجبرانات الحج والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم (11 / 279)*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

@ كتاب الصلاة 
*سجود السهو وأوقات النهي:*


*13 - إذا ترك المصلي التشهد الأول سهوا ثم ترك أيضا سجود السهو فماذا عليه؟*
*إن ذكر بعد السلام سجد للسهو، وإن طال الفصل سقط عنه ذلك في أصح قولي أهل العلم (11 / 281)*
*14 - لا يجوز للمسلم أن يصلي قبل الظهر في وقت وقوف الشمس لأنه من أوقات النهي وقد ثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((ثلاث ساعات لا يصلى فيهن ولا يقبر فيهن موتى بعد صلاة الصبح حتى تطلع الشمس وحين تقف الشمس حتى تزول وحين تضيف الشمس للغروب حتى تغرب)) [1] والمقصود أنه قبيل الظهر لا يصلى وهذا الوقت ليس بالطويل بل هو وقت قصير، حين تتوسط الشمس في كبد السماء يسمى (وقوف الشمس) (وقت الوقوف) فلا يجوز التعبد بالصلاة في ذلك الوقت حتى تزول الشمس أي حتى يؤذن الظهر، فإذا زالت الشمس صلى الإنسان ما شاء، أما قبل الزوال فالواجب التوقف عن التطوع بالصلاة والوقت ليس بالطويل يقارب الربع ساعة أو الثلث ساعة، وإذا احتاط الإنسان وتوقف عن الصلاة قبل الزوال بنصف ساعة تقريبا فهو حسن، فإذا زالت الشمس انتهى وقت النهي إلى أن يصلي العصر . (11 / 285)*
*15 - الأوقات المنهي عن الصلاة فيها معلومة وهي خمسة: من طلوع الفجر إلى طلوع الشمس، ومن طلوعها حتى ترتفع قيد رمح، وعند وقوفها قبل الظهر حتى تزول، وبعد صلاة العصر حتى تميل الشمس للغروب، وعند ميولها للغروب حتى تغيب (11 / 286)*
*16 - ذوات الأسباب لا حرج في فعلها في وقت النهي في أصح قولي العلماء، فإذا دخل المسجد بعد العصر أو بعد الصبح فالأفضل أن يصلي تحية المسجد ركعتين قبل أن يجلس لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إذا دخل أحدكم المسجد فلا يجلس حتى يصلي ركعتين)) [2] متفق عليه . وهكذا إن طاف بالكعبة فإنه يصلي ركعتي الطواف سواء كان بعد العصر أو بعد الصبح أو في أي وقت لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((يا بني عبد مناف لا تمنعوا أحدا طاف بهذا البيت وصلى أية ساعة شاء من ليل أو نهار)) [3] رواه الإمام أحمد وأهل السنن الأربع وصححه الترمذي وابن حبان . وهكذا صلاة الكسوف لو كسفت الشمس بعد العصر فإن السنة أن تصلى صلاة الكسوف في أصح قولي العلماء . لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إن الشمس والقمر آيتان من آيات الله لا ينكسفان لموت أحد ولا لحياته فإذا رأيتموهما فادعوا الله وصلوا حتى تنكشف)) [4] متفق عليه وفي رواية البخاري ((حتى تنجلي)) وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من نام عن صلاة أو نسيها فليصلها إذا ذكرها لا كفارة لها إلا ذلك)) [5] وهذه الأحاديث تعم أوقات النهي وغيرها وهذا القول هو اختيار شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وتلميذه العلامة ابن القيم رحمة الله عليهما (11 / 286 - 287)*


[1]- رواه مسلم في (كتاب صلاة المسافرين وقصرها) برقم (1373). والترمذي في (الجنائز) برقم (951) . والنسائي في (المواقيت) برقم (557).
[2]- رواه البخاري في (الصلاة) باب إذا دخل أحدكم المسجد فليركع ركعتين برقم (425)، ومسلم في (صلاة المسافرين) برقم (166) والإمام أحمد في (باقي مسند الأنصار) برقم (21600) واللفظ له . 

[3]- رواه الترمذي في (الحج) برقم (795)، والنسائي في (المواقيت) برقم (581).

[4]- رواه البخاري في (الجمعة) برقم (1000)، ومسلم في (الكسوف) برقم (1522) واللفظ له .

[5]- رواه البخاري (597) ومسلم (684) .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*@ كتاب الصلاة* 
*صلاة التطوع:*

*1 - صلاة الليل سنة مؤكدة لقول الله سبحانه في صفة عباد الرحمن: {وَالَّذِينَ يَبِيتُونَ لِرَبِّهِمْ سُجَّدًا وَقِيَامًا}**[1]** وفي سورة الذاريات في صفة المتقين: {كَانُوا قَلِيلًا مِنَ اللَّيْلِ مَا يَهْجَعُونَ وَبِالْأَسْحَار  ِ هُمْ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ  }**[2]** ولقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((أفضل الصيام بعد رمضان شهر الله المحرم وأفضل الصلاة بعد الفريضة صلاة الليل))**[3]** رواه مسلم في صحيحه (11 / 296)*
*2 - أقلها - صلاة الليل - واحدة، ولا حد لأكثرها فإن أوتر بثلاث فالأفضل أن يسلم من اثنتين ويوتر بواحدة، وهكذا إذا صلى خمسا يسلم من كل اثنتين ثم يوتر بواحدة وإن سرد الثلاث أو الخمس بسلام واحد ولم يجلس إلا في آخرها فلا حرج، بل ذلك نوع من السنة لأنه قد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه فعل ذلك في بعض تهجده كما ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه سرد سبعا ولم يجلس إلا في آخرها وثبت عنه أنه في بعض الأحيان جلس بعد السادسة وأتم التشهد الأول ثم قام قبل أن يسلم وأتى بالسابعة . وثبت عنه أيضا عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه سرد تسعا وجلس في الثامنة وأتى بالتشهد الأول ثم قام قبل أن يسلم وأتى بالتاسعة . ولكن الأفضل وهو الأكثر من عمله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يسلم من كل اثنتين ثم يوتر بواحدة، كما تقدم ذلك من حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما . والأغلب من فعله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه يوتر بإحدى عشرة ركعة ويسلم من كل ثنتين وربما أوتر بثلاث عشرة كما ثبت ذلك في الصحيحين من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها وثبت أيضا أنه أوتر بثلاث عشرة من غير حديث عائشة يسلم من كل ثنتين عليه من ربه أفضل الصلاة والتسليم . ومن صلى أكثر من ذلك فلا حرج لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((صلاة الليل مثنى مثنى فإذا خشي أحدكم الصبح صلى ركعة واحدة توتر له ما قد صلى)) [4] ولم يحد حدا في عدد الركعات التي يأتي بها المصلي قبل الوتر . فدل ذلك على التوسعة، فمن صلى عشرين وأوتر في رمضان أو غيره أو صلى أكثر من ذلك فلا حرج عليه . وقد تنوعت صلاة السلف الصالح في الليل فمنهم من يكثر الركعات ويقصر القراءة ومنهم من يقلل الركعات ويطيل القراءة وكل ذلك واسع بحمد الله ولا حرج فيه مع مراعاة الخشوع والطمأنينة . وقد ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها ((أنه كان إذا شغله نوم أو مرض عن صلاة الليل صلى من النهار ثنتي عشرة ركعة)) [5] . أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه . وعلى هذا فمن كانت عادته في الليل ثلاثا ونام عنها أو شغله عنها مرض صلى من النهار أربعا بتسليمتين، وهكذا من كانت عادته أكثر يصلي من النهار مثل ذلك لكن يزيدها حتى يسلم من كل ثنتين تأسيا بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما ذكرته عنه عائشة رضي الله عنها في الحديث المذكور (11 / 298)*
*3 - إذا أذن الفجر ولم يوتر الإنسان أخره إلى الضحى بعد أن ترتفع الشمس فيصلي ما تيسر، يصلي ثنتين أو أربع أو أكثر، ثنتين ثنتين، وإذا كانت عادته ثلاثا ولم يصلها في الليل، صلاها الضحى أربعا بتسليمتين، فإذا كانت عادته خمسا ولم يتيسر له فعلها في الليل لمرض أو نوم أو غير ذلك صلاها الضحى ستا بثلاث تسليمات، وهكذا، لأن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام كان يفعل ذلك إذا شغله عن وتره في الليل نوم أو مرض، كان يوتر بإحدى عشرة فإذا شغله مرض أو نوم صلاها من النهار ثنتي عشرة ركعة . هكذا قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها فيما رواه الشيخان البخاري ومسلم عنها (11 / 300)*
*4 - المشروع لكل مؤمن ومؤمنة الإيتار في كل ليلة ووقته ما بين صلاة العشاء إلى طلوع الفجر لما ثبت في الصحيحين عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((صلاة الليل مثنى مثنى فإذا خشي أحدكم الصبح صلى ركعة واحدة توتر له ما قد صلى)) فالوتر ينتهي بطلوع الفجر وإذا لم يعلم المصلي طلوع الفجر اعتمد على المؤذن المعروف بتحري الوقت فإذا أذن المؤذن الذي يتحرى وقت الفجر فاته الوتر أما من أذن قبل الفجر فإنه لا يفوت بأذانه الوتر ولا يحرم به على الصائم الأكل والشرب ولا يدخل به وقت صلاة الفجر لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إن بلالا يؤذن بليل فكلوا واشربوا حتى يؤذن ابن أم مكتوم)) [6] متفق على صحته (11 / 305)*
*5 - الوتر من صلاة الليل وهو سنة، وهو ختامها، ركعة واحدة يختم بها صلاة الليل في آخر الليل، أو في وسط الليل، أو في أول الليل بعد صلاة العشاء، يصلي ما تيسر ثم يختم بواحدة يقرأ فيها الفاتحة، وقل هو الله أحد، هذا هو الوتر ((11 / 309)*
*6 - لا ينبغي لأحد أن يصلي وترين في ليلة، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((لا وتران في ليلة)) [7] وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ((اجعلوا آخر صلاتكم بالليل وترا)) [8] وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من خاف ألا يقوم من آخر الليل فليوتر أوله ومن طمع أن يقوم آخره فليوتر آخر الليل فإن صلاة آخر الليل مشهودة وذلك أفضل)) [9] خرجه مسلم في صحيحه . فإذا تيسر للمسلم أن يكون تهجده في آخر الليل فليختم صلاته بركعة توتر له صلاته، ومن لم يتيسر له ذلك أوتر في أول الليل، فإذا يسر الله له القيام في آخر الليل صلى ما تيسر شفعا ركعتين ركعتين ولا يعيد الوتر بل يكفيه الوتر الأول للحديث السابق وهو قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((لا وتران في ليلة)) (11 / 310)*[1]- سورة الفرقان الآية 64 .
[2]- سورة الذاريات الآيتان 17، 18 .
[3]- رواه الإمام مسلم، باب (فضل صوم المحرم)، ج 8 ص (54).
[4]- رواه البخاري (990) ومسلم (749) . 
[5]- رواه مسلم في (صلاة المسافرين وقصرها) برقم (1234)، والترمذي في (الصلاة) برقم (407).
[6]- رواه البخاري في (الأذان) برقم (587)، ومسلم في (الصيام) برقم (1829) واللفظ متفق عليه .
[7]- رواه الترمذي في (الصلاة) برقم (432) والنسائي في (قيام الليل) برقم (1661) .
[8]- رواه البخاري في (الجمعة) برقم (943)، ومسلم في (صلاة المسافرين) برقم (1245) .
[9]- رواه مسلم في (صلاة المسافرين) برقم (1255) .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*@ كتاب الصلاة* 
*صلاة التطوع:*


*7 - بعض الناس إذا صلى مع الإمام الوتر وسلم الإمام قام وأتى بركعة ليكون وتره آخر الليل، فما حكم هذا العمل ؟ وهل يعتبر انصرف مع الإمام ؟*
*لا نعلم في هذا بأسا، نص عليه العلماء ولا حرج فيه حتى يكون وتره في آخر الليل . ويصدق عليه أنه قام مع الإمام حتى ينصرف، لأنه قام معه حتى انصرف الإمام وزاد ركعة لمصلحة شرعية حتى يكون وتره آخر الليل فلا بأس بهذا ولا يخرج به عن كونه ما قام مع الإمام، بل هو قام مع الإمام حتى انصرف لكنه لم ينصرف معه، بل تأخر قليلا (11 / 312)*
*8 - الصلاة في الليل تسمى تهجدا وتسمى قيام الليل، كما قال الله تعالى: {وَمِنَ اللَّيْلِ فَتَهَجَّدْ بِهِ نَافِلَةً لَكَ}**[1]** وقال سبحانه: {يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُزَّمِّلُ قُمِ اللَّيْلَ إِلا قَلِيلًا}**[2]** وقال سبحانه في سورة الذاريات عن عباده المتقين: {آخِذِينَ مَا آتَاهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ مُحْسِنِينَ كَانُوا قَلِيلًا مِنَ اللَّيْلِ مَا يَهْجَعُونَ}**[3]** أما التراويح فهي تطلق عند العلماء على قيام الليل في رمضان أول الليل مع مراعاة التخفيف وعدم الإطالة ويجوز أن تسمى تهجدا وأن تسمى قياما لليل ولا مشاحة في ذلك والله الموفق (11 / 317)*
*9 - الوتر مثل صلاة المغرب لا ينبغي وأقل أحواله الكراهة لأنه ورد النهي عن تشبيهها بالمغرب فيسردها سردا ثلاثا بسلام واحد وجلسة واحدة (11 / 324)*
*10 - ما حكم التنقل بين المساجد فكل ليلة في مسجد طلبا لحسن الصوت؟*
*لا أعلم في هذا بأسا، وإن كنت أميل إلى أنه يلزم المسجد الذي يطمئن قلبه فيه ويخشع فيه، لأنه قد يذهب إلى مسجد آخر لا يحصل له فيه ما حصل في الأول من الخشوع والطمأنينة، فأنا أرجح حسب القواعد الشرعية أنه إذا وجد إماما يطمئن إليه ويخشع في صلاته وقراءته يلزم ذلك أو يكثر من ذلك معه، والأمر في ذلك واضح لا حرج فيه بحمد الله فلو انتقل إلى إمام آخر لا نعلم فيه بأسا إذا كان قصده الخير وليس قصده شيئا آخر من رياء أو غيره(11 / 329)*
*11 - لا أعلم دليلا يدل على أن الأفضل أن يكمل القراءة - في صلاة التراويح -، إلا أن بعض أهل العلم قال: يستحب أن يسمعهم جميع القرآن حتى يحصل للجماعة سماع القرآن كله، ولكن هذا ليس بدليل واضح، فالمهم أن يخشع في قراءته ويطمئن ويرتل ويفيد الناس ولو ما ختم، ولو ما قرأ إلا نصف القرآن أو ثلثي القرآن فليس المهم أن يختم وإنما المهم أن ينفع الناس في صلاته وفي خشوعه وفي قراءته حتى يستفيدوا ويطمئنوا، فإن تيسر له أن يكمل القراءة فالحمد لله، وإن لم يتيسر كفاه ما فعل وإن بقي عليه بعض الشيء؛ لأن عنايته بالناس وحرصه على خشوعهم وعلى إفادتهم أهم من كونه يختم، فإذا ختم بهم من دون مشقة وأسمعهم القرآن كله فهذا حسن (11 / 330)*
*12 - العبرة – في التطويل - بالأكثرية والضعفاء، فإذا كان الأكثرية يرغبون في الإطالة بعض الشيء وليس فيهم من يراعى من الضعفة والمرضى أو كبار السن فإنه لا حرج في ذلك، وإذا كان فيهم الضعيف من المرضى أو من كبار السن فينبغي للإمام أن ينظر إلى مصلحتهم . ولهذا جاء في حديث عثمان بن أبي العاص قال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((اقتد بأضعفهم))**[4]** وفي الحديث الآخر: ((فإن وراءه الضعيف والكبير))**[5]** كما تقدم، فالمقصود أنه يراعي الضعفاء من جهة تخفيف القراءة والركوع والسجود وإذا كانوا متقاربين يراعي الأكثرية . (*11 / 337)


[1]- سورة الإسراء الآية 79 .

[2]- سورة المزمل الآيتان 12 .

[3]- سورة الذاريات الآيتان 16، 17 .

[4]- رواه النسائي في (الأذان) برقم (666)، وأبو داود في (الصلاة) برقم (447)، والإمام أحمد في (مسند المدنيين) برقم (15679).

[5]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (باقي مسند المكثرين) برقم (10118) .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*@ كتاب الصلاة* 
*صلاة التطوع:*

*13 - بعض المأمومين يتابعون الإمام في المصحف أثناء قراءته فهل في ذلك حرج؟*
*ج: الذي يظهر لي أنه لا ينبغي هذا والأولى الإقبال على الصلاة والخشوع ووضع اليدين على الصدر متدبرين لما يقرأه الإمام لقول الله عز وجل: {وَإِذَا قُرِئَ الْقُرْآنُ فَاسْتَمِعُوا لَهُ وَأَنْصِتُوا لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ}**[1]** (11 / 341)*
*14 - ظاهرة ارتفاع الأصوات بالبكاء؟*
*لقد نصحت كثيرا ممن اتصل بي بالحذر من هذا الشيء وأنه لا ينبغي لأن هذا يؤذي الناس ويشق عليهم ويشوش على المصلين وعلى القارئ، فالذي ينبغي للمؤمن أن يحرص على أن لا يسمع صوته بالبكاء وليحذر من الرياء فإن الشيطان قد يجره إلى الرياء، فينبغي له أن لا يؤذي أحدا بصوته ولا يشوش عليهم، ومعلوم أن بعض الناس ليس ذلك باختياره بل يغلب عليه من غير قصد وهذا معفو عنه إذا كان بغير اختياره (11 / 342)*
*15 - حكم ترديد الإمام لبعض آيات الرحمة أو العذاب؟*
*لا أعلم في هذا بأسا لقصد حث الناس على التدبر والخشوع والاستفادة، فقد روي عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه ردد قوله تعالى: {إِنْ تُعَذِّبْهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ عِبَادُكَ وَإِنْ تَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ فَإِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ}**[2]** رددها كثيرا عليه الصلاة والسلام، فالحاصل أنه إذا كان لقصد صالح لا لقصد الرياء فلا مانع من ذلك، لكن إذا كان يرى أن ترديده لذلك قد يزعجهم ويحصل به أصوات مزعجة من البكاء فترك ذلك أولى حتى لا يحصل تشويش، أما إذا كان ترديد ذلك لا يترتب عليه إلا خشوع وتدبر وإقبال على الصلاة فهذا كله خير (11 / 343)*
*16 - حكم ترديد آيات الصفات ؟*
*لا أعلم في هذا شيئا منقولا؛ لأن الذي نقل عن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ليس فيه تفصيل بين آيات الصفات وغيرها فيما نعلم، فقد يكون البكاء والخشوع عندها، فآيات الصفات لا شك أنها مما يؤثر ويستدعي البكاء لأنه يتذكر عظمة الله وعظيم إحسانه فيبكي مثل قوله جل وعلا {هُوَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ هُوَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الْمَلِكُ الْقُدُّوسُ السَّلامُ الْمُؤْمِنُ الْمُهَيْمِنُ الْعَزِيزُ الْجَبَّارُ الْمُتَكَبِّرُ سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ}**[3]** إلى آخر السورة، كل هذه الآيات مما يسبب البكاء لتذكره عظمة الله وكمال إحسانه وصفاته إلى عباده، وكمال معاني هذه الصفات فيؤثر عليه ما يسبب البكاء، فالتدبر للآيات التي فيها أسماء الله وصفاته مهم جدا كتدبر الآيات التي فيها ذكر الجنة والنار وفيها ذكر الرحمة والعذاب، وكان عليه الصلاة والسلام إذا مرت به آية التسبيح سبح في صلاة الليل، وإذا مرت به آية وعيد استعاذ وإذا مرت به آيات الوعد دعا، روى ذلك حذيفة- رضي الله عنه- عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام وهذا من فعله عليه الصلاة والسلام وسنته الدعاء عند آيات الرجاء والتعوذ عند آيات الخوف والتسبيح عند آيات أسماء الله وصفاته . (11 / 344)*
*17 - حكم من يبكي في الدعاء ولا يبكي عند سماع كلام الله تعالى ؟*
*هذا ليس باختياره فقد تتحرك نفسه في الدعاء ولا تتحرك في بعض الآيات، لكن ينبغي له أن يعالج نفسه ويخشع في قراءته أعظم مما يخشع في دعائه لأن الخشوع في القراءة أهم، وإذا خشع في القراءة وفي الدعاء كان ذلك كله طيبا لأن الخشوع في الدعاء أيضا من أسباب الإجابة، لكن ينبغي أن تكون عنايته بالقراءة أكثر لأنه كلام الله فيه الهدى والنور (11 / 346)*
*18 - حكم التباكي ؟ وعن صحة ما ورد في ذلك ؟*
*ورد في بعض الأحاديث: (إن لم تبكوا فتباكوا) ولكن لا أعلم صحته، وقد رواه أحمد، ولكن لا أتذكر الآن صحة الزيادة المذكورة وهي: ((فإن لم تبكوا فتباكوا))**[4]** إلا أنه مشهور على ألسنة العلماء لكن يحتاج إلى مزيد عناية لأني لا أذكر الآن حال سنده والأظهر أنه لا يتكلف بل إذا حصل بكاء فليجاهد نفسه على أن لا يزعج الناس بل يكون بكاء خفيفا ليس فيه إزعاج لأحد حسب الطاقة والإمكان(*11 / 347)


[1]- سورة الأعراف الآية 204 .

[2]- سورة المائدة الآية 118 .

[3]- سورة الحشر الآيتان 22، 23 .

[4]- رواه ابن ماجه في (إقامة الصلاة) برقم (1327) باب في حسن الصوت القرآن، وفي (الزهد) برقم (4186).

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

رضا الحملاوي : جزاك  الله خيراً على حضورك وبارك الله فيك .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*@ كتاب الصلاة* 
*صلاة التطوع:* 

*19 - جاء في السنة الصحيحة الحث على التغني بالقرآن، يعني تحسين الصوت به وليس معناه أن يأتي به كالغناء، وإنما المعنى تحسين الصوت بالتلاوة ومنه الحديث الصحيح: ((ما أذن الله لشيء ما أذن لنبي حسن الصوت بالقرآن يجهر به))**[1]** وحديث: ((ليس منا من لم يتغن بالقرآن يجهر به))**[2]** ومعناه تحسين الصوت بذلك كما تقدم . ومعنى الحديث المتقدم ((ما أذن الله)) أي ما استمع الله كإذنه أي كاستماعه، وهذا استماع يليق بالله لا يشابه صفات خلقه مثل سائر الصفات يقال في استماعه سبحانه وإذنه مثل ما يقال في بقية الصفات على الوجه اللائق بالله سبحانه وتعالى لا شبيه له في شيء سبحانه وتعالى والتغني الجهر به مع تحسين الصوت والخشوع فيه حتى يحرك القلوب (11 / 348)*
*20 - ليس فيه – ختم القرآن - حد محدود إلا أن الأفضل أن لا يقرأه في أقل من ثلاث كما في حديث عبد الله بن عمرو: ((لا يفقه من قرأه في أقل من ثلاث))**[3]**، فالأفضل أن يتحرى في قراءته الخشوع والترتيل والتدبر، وليس المقصود العجلة، بل المقصود أن يستفيد وينبغي أن يكثر القراءة في رمضان كما فعل السلف رضي الله عنهم ولكن مع التدبر والتعقل فإذا ختم في كل ثلاث فحسن، وبعض السلف قال: إنه يستثنى من ذلك أوقات الفضائل وأنه لا بأس أن يختم كل ليلة أو في كل يوم كما ذكروا هذا عن الشافعي وعن غيره ولكن ظاهر السنة أنه لا فرق بين رمضان وغيره وأنه ينبغي له أن لا يعجل وأن يطمئن في قراءته وأن يرتل كما أمر النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام عبد الله بن عمرو فقال: ((إقرأه في سبع)) هذا آخر ما أمره به وقال: ((لا يفقه من قرأه في أقل من ثلاث))**[4]** ولم يقل إلا في رمضان، فحمل بعض السلف هذا على غير رمضان محل نظر والأقرب والله أعلم أن المشروع للمؤمن أن يعتني بالقرآن ويجتهد في إحسان قراءته وتدبر القرآن والعناية بالمعاني ولا يعجل والأفضل أن لا يختم في أقل من ثلاث هذا هو الذي ينبغي حسب ما جاءت به السنة ولو في رمضان . (11 / 350)*
*21 - ما حكم تحديد الإمام أجرة لصلاته بالناس خصوصا إذا كان يذهب لمناطق بعيدة ليصلي بهم التراويح ؟* 
*التحديد ما ينبغي، وقد كرهه جمع من السلف، فإذا ساعدوه بشيء غير محدد فلا حرج في ذلك . أما الصلاة فصحيحة لا بأس بها إن شاء الله ولو حددوا له مساعدة لأن الحاجة قد تدعو إلى ذلك، لكن ينبغي أن لا يفعل ذلك وأن تكون المساعدة بدون مشارطة، هذا هو الأفضل والأحوط كما قاله جمع من السلف رحمة الله عليهم . وقد يستأنس لذلك بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لعثمان بن أبي العاص رضي الله عنه: ((واتخذ مؤذنا لا يأخذ على أذانه أجرا))**[5]** وإذا كان هذا في المؤذن فالإمام أولى (11 / 351)*
*22 - ما حكم المداومة على قراءة {سَبِّحِ اسْمَ رَبِّكَ الْأَعْلَى} و {قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ} و {قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ} في الركعات الثلاث الأخيرة من صلاة التهجد ؟*
*هذا هو الأفضل لكن إذا تركه بعض الأحيان ليعلم الناس أنه ليس بواجب فحسن وإلا فالأفضل التأسي بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فإنه كان يقرأ ب: (سبح) و (الكافرون) و (قل هو الله أحد) في الثلاث التي يوتر بها . لكن إذا تركها الإنسان بعض الأحيان ليعلم الناس أنه ليس بلازم مثل ما قال بعض السلف في ترك قراءة سورة (السجدة)، و{هَلْ أَتَى عَلَى الْإِنْسَانِ} في بعض الأحيان في صلاة الفجر يوم الجمعة من باب إشعار الناس أنها ليست بلازمة (11 / 353)*
*23 - لم يزل السلف يختمون القرآن ويقرءون دعاء الختمة في صلاة رمضان ولا نعلم في هذا نزاعا بينهم فالأقرب في مثل هذا أنه يقرأ لكن لا يطول على الناس، ويتحرى الدعوات المفيدة والجامعة مثل ما قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها: (كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يستحب جوامع الدعاء ويدع ما سوى ذلك)فالأفضل للإمام في دعاء ختم القرآن والقنوت تحري الكلمات الجامعة وعدم التطويل على الناس يقرأ (اللهم اهدنا فيمن هديت) الذي ورد في حديث الحسن في القنوت ويزيد معه ما يتيسر من الدعوات الطيبة كما زاد عمر ولا يتكلف ولا يطول على الناس ولا يشق عليهم .*
*وهذا معروف عن السلف تلقاه الخلف عن السلف، وهكذا كان مشائخنا مع تحريهم للسنة وعنايتهم بها يفعلون ذلك، تلقاه آخرهم عن أولهم ولا يخفى على أئمة الدعوة ممن يتحرى السنة ويحرص عليها . فالحاصل أن هذا لا بأس به إن شاء الله ولا حرج فيه بل هو مستحب لما فيه من تحري إجابة الدعاء بعد تلاوة كتاب الله عز وجل، وكان أنس رضي الله عنه إذا أكمل القرآن جمع أهله ودعا في خارج الصلاة، فهكذا في الصلاة فالباب واحد لأن الدعاء مشروع في الصلاة وخارجها وجنس الدعاء مما يشرع في الصلاة فليس بمستنكر ومعلوم أن الدعاء في الصلاة مطلوب عند قراءة آية العذاب وعند آية الرحمة يدعو الإنسان عندها كما فعل النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام في صلاة الليل فهذا مثل ذلك مشروع بعد ختم القرآن، وإنما الكلام إذا كان في داخل الصلاة أما في خارج الصلاة فلا أعلم نزاعا في أنه مستحب الدعاء بعد ختم القرآن، لكن في الصلاة هو الذي حصل فيه الإثارة الآن والبحث فلا أعلم عن السلف أن أحدا أنكر هذا في داخل الصلاة كما أني لا أعلم أحدا أنكره خارج الصلاة هذا هو الذي يعتمد عليه في أنه أمر معلوم عند السلف قد درج عليه أولهم وآخرهم فمن قال إنه منكر فعليه الدليل وليس على من فعل ما فعله السلف، وإنما إقامة الدليل على من أنكره وقال إنه منكر أو إنه بدعة، هذا ما درج عليه سلف الأمة وساروا عليه وتلقاه خلفهم عن سلفهم وفيهم العلماء والأخيار والمحدثون، وجنس الدعاء في الصلاة معروف من النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام في صلاة الليل فينبغي أن يكون هذا من جنس ذاك (11 / 354)* 
*24 - الأفضل أن يكون – دعاء ختم القرآن - بعد أن يكمل المعوذتين فإذا أكمل القرآن يدعو سواء في الركعة الأولى أو في الثانية أو في الأخيرة يعني بعد ما يكمل قراءة القرآن يبدأ في الدعاء بما يتيسر في أي وقت من الصلاة في الأولى منها أو في الوسط أو في آخر ركعة . كل ذلك لا بأس به، المهم أن يدعو عند قراءة آخر القرآن، والسنة أن لا يطول وأن يقتصر على جوامع الدعاء في القنوت وفي دعاء ختم القرآن .*
*وقد ثبت أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قنت قبل الركوع وقنت بعد الركوع والأكثر أنه قنت بعد الركوع ودعاء ختم القرآن من جنس القنوت في الوتر لأن أسبابه الانتهاء من ختم القرآن والشيء عند وجود سببه يشرع فيه القنوت عند وجود سببه وهو الركعة الأخيرة بعدما يركع وبعدما يرفع من الركوع لفعل النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام، وأسباب الدعاء في ختم القرآن هو نهاية القرآن لأنه نعمة عظيمة أنعم الله بها على العبد فهو أنهى كتاب الله وأكمله فمن هذه النعمة أن يدعو الله أن ينفعه بهدي كتابه وأن يجعله من أهله وأن يعينه على ذكره وشكره وأن يصلح قلبه وعمله لأنه بعد عمل صالح كما يدعو في آخر الصلاة بعد نهايتها من دعوات عظيمة قبل أن يسلم بعد أن من الله عليه بإكمال الصلاة وإنهائها وهكذا في الوتر يدعو في القنوت بعد إنهاء الصلاة وإكمالها . (*11 / 354) 


[1]- رواه البخاري في (التوحيد) برقم (6989) واللفظ له، ورواه مسلم في (صلاة المسافرين) برقم (1319).

[2]- رواه البخاري في (التوحيد) برقم (6973) .

[3]- رواه أبو داود في (الصلاة) برقم (1182) واللفظ له، والترمذي في (القراءات) برقم (2873) والإمام أحمد في (مسند المكثرين) برقم (6546).

[4]- رواه أبو داود (1394) والترمذي (2949) وابن ماجة (1347) .

[5]- رواه أحمد (16314) وأبو داود (531) والنسائي (672) والترمذي (209) وابن ماجه (714) .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

@ كتاب الصلاة 
*صلاة التطوع:*

*25 - لم يرد دليل على تعيين دعاء معين – عند ختم القرآن - فيما نعلم ولذلك يجوز للإنسان أن يدعو بما شاء ويتخير من الأدعية النافعة كطلب مغفرة الذنوب والفوز بالجنة والنجاة من النار والاستعاذة من الفتن وطلب التوفيق لفهم القرآن الكريم على الوجه الذي يرضي الله سبحانه وتعالى والعمل به وحفظه ونحو ذلك لأنه ثبت عن أنس رضي الله عنه أنه كان يجمع أهله عند ختم القرآن ويدعو أ**ما النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم يرد عنه شيء في ذلك فيما أعلم . أما الدعاء المنسوب لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله فلا أعلم صحة هذه النسبة إليه ولكنها مشهورة بين مشائخنا وغيرهم ولكنني لم أقف على ذلك في شيء من كتبه والله أعلم. (11 / 358) (6 / 294)*
*26 - تتبع الختمات - له أسبابه، فإذا كانت رجاء قبول الدعاء لأن الله جل وعلا قد وعد بالإجابة وقد يجاب هذا ولا يجاب هذا، فالذي ينتقل إلى المساجد إذا كان قصده خيرا لعله يدخل في هؤلاء المستجاب لهم يرجو أن الله يجيبهم ويكون معهم فلا حرج في ذلك إذا كان بنية صالحة وقصد صالح رجاء أن ينفعه الله بذلك ويقبل دعاءهم وهو معهم (11 / 360)*
*27 - السفر إلى مكة أو المدينة قربة وطاعة، للعمرة أو للصلاة في المسجد الحرام أو للصلاة في المسجد النبوي في رمضان وفي غيره بإجماع المسلمين ولا حرج في هذا لأن حضور الختمة ضمن الصلاة في الحرمين وقد يكون معه عمرة فهو خير يجر إلى خير (11 / 361)*
*28 - يقوم به بعض الأئمة من التوكيل لمن يقوم مقامه في الصلاة في آخر رمضان بعد ختم القرآن من أجل العمرة؟*
*الذي يظهر لي التوسعة في هذا وعدم التشديد ولا سيما إذا تيسر نائب صالح يكون في قراءته وصلاته مثل الإمام أو أحسن من الإمام فالأمر في هذا واسع جدا والمقصود أنه إذا اختار لهم إماما صالحا ذا صوت حسن وقراءة حسنة فلا بأس، أما كونه يعجل في صلاته أو يعجل في ختمته على وجه يشق عليهم من أجل العمرة فهذا لا ينبغي له، بل ينبغي له أن يصلي صلاة راكدة فيها الطمأنينة وفيها الخشوع ويقرأ قراءة لا تشق عليهم ولو لم يعتمر ولو لم يختم أيضا لما في ذلك من المصلحة العامة لجماعته ولمن يصلي خلفه (11 / 362)*
*29 - أيهما أفضل قراءة القرآن أم الاستماع إلى أحد القراء عبر الأشرطة المسجلة؟*
*الأفضل أن يعمل بما هو أصلح لقلبه وأكثر تأثيرا فيه من القراءة أو الاستماع لأن المقصود من القراءة هو التدبر والفهم للمعنى والعمل بما يدل عليه كتاب الله عز وجل كما قال الله سبحانه: {كِتَابٌ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ إِلَيْكَ مُبَارَكٌ لِيَدَّبَّرُوا آيَاتِهِ وَلِيَتَذَكَّرَ أُولُو الْأَلْبَابِ} (11 / 363)*
*30 - ما حكم رفع الصوت بالصلاة على النبي، والترضي عن الخلفاء الراشدين بين ركعات التراويح ؟*
*لا أصل لذلك- فيما نعلم- من الشرع المطهر، بل هو من البدع المحدثة، فالواجب تركه، ولن يصلح آخر هذه الأمة إلا ما أصلح أولها وهو اتباع الكتاب والسنة، وما سار عليه سلف الأمة، والحذر مما خالف ذلك .(11 / 364)*
*31 - لا يجوز لمن دخل المسجد وقد أقيمت الصلاة أن يصلي راتبة أو تحية المسجد بل يجب عليه أن يدخل مع الإمام في الصلاة الحاضرة لقول النبي: ((إذا أقيمت الصلاة فلا صلاة إلا المكتوبة)) خرجه الإمام مسلم في صحيحه . وهذا الحديث يعم صلاة الفجر وغيرها . ثم هو مخير إن شاء صلى الراتبة بعد الصلاة وإن شاء أخرها إلى ما بعد ارتفاع الشمس وهو الأفضل؛ لأنه قد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما يدل على هذا وهذا (11 / 372)*
*32 - إذا أقيمت الصلاة وبعض الجماعة يصلي تحية المسجد أو الراتبة، فإن المشروع له قطعها والاستعداد لصلاة الفريضة، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إذا اقيمت الصلاة فلا صلاة إلا المكتوبة)) رواه مسلم .وذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى أنه يتمها خفيفة لقوله تعالى: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ وَلا تُبْطِلُوا أَعْمَالَكُمْ}[1] وحملوا الحديث المذكور على من بدأ في الصلاة بعد الإقامة .والصواب القول الأول، لأن الحديث المذكور يعم الحالين ولأنه وردت أحاديث أخرى تدل على العموم وعلى أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال هذا الكلام لما رأى رجلا يصلي والمؤذن يقيم الصلاة .**أما الآية الكريمة فهي عامة والحديث خاص والخاص يقضي على العام ولا يخالفه كما يعلم ذلك من أصول الفقه ومصطلح الحديث، لكن لو أقيمت الصلاة وقد ركع الركوع الثاني فإنه لا حرج في إتمامها، لأن الصلاة قد انتهت ولم يبق منها إلا أقل من ركعة (*11 / 392) (25 / 172)


[1]- سورة محمد الآية 33 .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*@ كتاب الصلاة* 
*صلاة التطوع:*


*33 - إذا فاتت سنة الفجر فالمسلم مخير وهكذا المسلمة إن شاء صلاها بعد الصلاة وإن شاء صلاها بعد ارتفاع الشمس وهو أفضل وكل هذا ورد عن النبي، فقد ورد عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنه رأى من يصلي بعد صلاة الفجر فأنكر عليه فقال يا رسول الله إنها سنة الفجر فسكت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم . وجاء عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم الأمر بقضائها بعد ارتفاع الشمس وكل هذا بحمد الله جائز (11 / 374)*
*34 - التحية للمسجد سنة لا تقضي وتسقط عن المسلم إذا دخل وهم يصلون وتكفيه الفريضة (11 / 374)*
*35 - هل ورد في تغيير المكان لأداء السنة بعد الصلاة ما يدل على استحبابه؟*
*لم يرد في ذلك فيما أعلم حديث صحيح ولكن كان ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما وكثير من السلف يفعلون ذلك والأمر في ذلك واسع والحمد لله . وقد ورد فيه حديث ضعيف عند أبي داود رحمه الله .*
*وقد يعضده فعل ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما ومن فعله من السلف الصالح وقد ذكر بعض أهل العلم أن الحكمة في ذلك على القول بشرعيته هي شهادة البقاع التي يصلى فيها، والله سبحانه أعلم وهو الحكيم العليم (11 / 378) (25 / 166 – 167)*
*36 - لو فاتت سنة الظهر فالصواب أنها لا تقضى بعد خروج وقتها؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما قضى سنة الظهر البعدية بعد العصر سألته أم سلمة عن ذلك قالت أنقضيهما إذا فاتتا؟ قال ((لا))**[1]** فهي من خصائصه عليه الصلاة والسلام، أعني قضاءها بعد العصر، أما سنة الفجر فإنها تقضي بعد الفجر، وتقضى بعد طلوع الشمس إذا فاتت قبل الصلاة، لأنه قد جاء في الأحاديث ما يدل على قضائها بعد الصلاة، وقضائها بعد طلوع الشمس وارتفاعها (*11 / 381)


[1]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (باقي مسند الأنصار) برقم (26138).

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*@ كتاب الصلاة* 
*صلاة التطوع:*


*37 - قول بعض أهل العلم: "إن ترك الرواتب فسوق" هو قول ليس بجيد، بل هو خطأ؛ لأنها نافلة، فمن حافظ على الصلوات الفريضة وترك المعاصي فليس بفاسق بل هو مؤمن سليم عدل .*
*وهكذا قول بعض الفقهاء: إنها من شرط العدالة في الشهادة: قول مرجوح فكل من حافظ على الفرائض وترك المحارم فهو عدل ثقة . ولكن من صفة المؤمن الكامل المسارعة إلى الرواتب وإلى الخيرات الكثيرة والمسابقة إليها . وبذلك يكون من المقربين (11 / 382)*
*38 - تسقط – السنن الرواتب - إذا فات وقتها إلا سنة الفجر فإنها تقضى بعد الصلاة أو بعد طلوع الشمس لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه قضوها مع صلاة الفجر، لما ناموا عن الفجر في بعض أسفاره، ولأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر من فاتته سنة الفجر أن يقضيها بعد طلوع الشمس، ولأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى من يقضيها بعد صلاة الفجر فلم ينهه عن ذلك . وهكذا راتبة الظهر الأولى إذا فاتت تقضى بعد صلاة الظهر مع الراتبة البعدية لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما فاتته قضاها بعد الصلاة (11 / 384)*
*39 - يشرع لكل مسلم ومسلمة أن يصلي قبل العصر أربع ركعات يسلم من كل اثنتين لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((رحم الله امرأ صلى قبل العصر أربعا))**[1]** (11 / 387)*
*40 - المشروع لكل مسلم أن يصلي ركعتين بين الأذانين، سواء كانت الركعتان راتبة أو غير راتبة لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((بين كل أذانين صلاة بين كل أذانين صلاة)) ثم قال في الثالثة ((لمن شاء))**[2]** متفق على صحته وهذا يعم جميع الصلوات . والمراد بالأذانين الأذان والإقامة (11 / 388)*
*41 - المشروع ترك الرواتب في السفر ما عدا الوتر وسنة الفجر، لأنه ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من حديث ابن عمر وغيره أنه كان يدع الرواتب في السفر ما عدا الوتر وسنة الفجر، أما النوافل المطلقة فمشروعة في السفر والحضر وهكذا ذوات الأسباب كسنة الوضوء وسنة الطواف وصلاة الضحى . والتهجد في الليل لأحاديث وردت في ذلك (11 / 390)*
*42 - صلاة الضحى يدخل وقتها من ارتفاع الشمس قدر رمح، إلى وقوف الشمس قبل الزوال .*
*والأفضل صلاتها بعد اشتداد الحر، وهذه صلاة الأوابين، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((صلاة الأوابين حين ترمض الفصال))**[3]** أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه، والفصال أولاد الإبل، ومعنى ترمض تشتد عليها الرمضاء، وهي حرارة الشمس . ومن صلاها في أول الوقت بعد ارتفاع الشمس قدر رمح فلا بأس، ومن صلاها بعد اشتداد الشمس قبل دخول صلاة الظهر فلا بأس، لأن الأمر في هذا موسع فيه بحمد الله (*11 / 395)


[1]- رواه الترمذي في (الصلاة) برقم (395)، وأبو داود في (الصلاة) برقم (1079) .

[2]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند البصريين) برقم (20021)، والبخاري في (الأذان) برقم (624) و (627)، ومسلم في (صلاة المسافرين وقصرها) برقم (838) .

[3]- رواه مسلم في (صلاة المسافرين) برقم (1237) واللفظ له، ورواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند الكوفيين) برقم (18470).

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

@ كتاب الصلاة 
صلاة التطوع:



43 - صلاة الضحى سنة مؤكدة فعلها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأرشد إليها أصحابه وأقلها ركعتان فإذا حافظت على ركعتين فقد أديت الضحى وإن صليت أربعا أو ستا أو ثمانا أو أكثر من ذلك فلا بأس على حسب التيسير وليس فيها حد محدود ولكن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى اثنتين وصلى أربعا وصلاها يوم الفتح ثمان ركعات يوم فتح الله عليه مكة فالأمر في هذا واسع (11 / 399)
44 - صلاة الإشراق هي صلاة الضحى في أول وقتها (11 / 401)
45 - هل المكوث في المنزل بعد صلاة الفجر لقراءة القرآن حتى تطلع الشمس ثم يصلي الإنسان ركعتي الشروق له نفس الأجر الذي يحصل بالمكوث في المسجد؟
هذا العمل فيه خير كثير وأجر عظيم، ولكن ظاهر الأحاديث الواردة في ذلك أنه لا يحصل له نفس الأجر الذي وعد به من جلس في مصلاه في المسجد . لكن لو صلى في بيته صلاة الفجر لمرض أو خوف ثم جلس في مصلاه يذكر الله أو يقرأ القرآن حتى ترتفع الشمس ثم يصلي ركعتين فإنه يحصل له ما ورد في الأحاديث لكونه معذورا حين صلى في بيته . وهكذا المرأة إذا جلست في مصلاها بعد صلاة الفجر تذكر الله أو تقرأ القرآن حتى ترتفع الشمس ثم تصلي ركعتين فإنه يحصل لها ذلك الأجر الذي جاءت به الأحاديث وهو أن الله يكتب لمن فعل ذلك أجر حجة وعمرة تامتين . والأحاديث في ذلك كثيرة يشد بعضها بعضا وهي من قسم الحديث الحسن لغيره (11 / 403)
46 - سجود التلاوة لا تشترط له الطهارة في أصح قولي العلماء وليس فيه تسليم ولا تكبير عند الرفع منه في أصح قولي أهل العلم . ويشرع فيه التكبير عند السجود لأنه قد ثبت من حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما ما يدل على ذلك . أما إذا كان سجود التلاوة في الصلاة فإنه يجب فيه التكبير عند الخفض والرفع لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يفعل ذلك في الصلاة في كل خفض ورفع . وقد صح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((صلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي))[1] رواه البخاري في صحيحه، ويشرع في سجود التلاوة من الذكر والدعاء ما يشرع في سجود الصلاة لعموم الأحاديث ومن ذلك: ((اللهم لك سجدت وبك آمنت ولك أسلمت سجد وجهي للذي خلقه وصوره وشق سمعه وبصره بحوله وقوته تبارك الله أحسن الخالقين))[2] روى ذلك مسلم في صحيحه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يقول هذا الذكر في سجود الصلاة من حديث علي رضي الله عنه . وقد سبق آنفا أنه يشرع في سجود التلاوة ما يشرع في سجود الصلاة وروي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه دعا في سجود التلاوة بقوله: ((اللهم اكتب لي بها عندك أجرا وامح عني بها وزرا واجعلها لي عندك ذخرا وتقبلها مني كما تقبلتها من عبدك داود عليه السلام))[3] والواجب في ذلك قول: سبحان ربي الأعلى، كالواجب في سجود الصلاة، وما زاد عن ذلك من الذكر والدعاء فهو مستحب .وسجود التلاوة في الصلاة وخارجها سنة وليس بواجب لأنه ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من حديث زيد بن ثابت ما يدل على ذلك وثبت عن عمر رضي الله عنه ما يدل على ذلك أيضا (11 / 406) 
47 - سجدة التلاوة مثل سجود الصلاة، فإذا سجد في الصلاة عند السجود يكبر وإذا رفع يكبر إذا كان في الصلاة والدليل على هذا ما ثبت عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - « أنه في الصلاة يكبر في كل خفض ورفع، إذا سجد كبر وإذا نهض كبر »(2) - هكذا أخبر الصحابة عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من حديث أبي هريرة وغيره - أما إذا سجد للتلاوة في خارج الصلاة فلم يرو إلا التكبير في أوله، هذا هو المعروف كما رواه أبو داود والحاكم . أما عند الرفع في خارج الصلاة فلم يرو فيه تكبير ولا تسليم . وبعض أهل العلم قال: يكبر عند النهوض ويسلم أيضا . ولكن لم يرو في هذا شيء فلا يشرع له إلا التكبيرة الأولى عند السجود إذا كان خارج الصلاة .(11/ 410) (24 / 405)
48 - سجود التلاوة سنة للقارئ والمستمع وليس واجبا ولا يشرع للمستمع إلا تبعا للقارئ، فإذا سجد القارئ سجد المستمع (11 / 411)


[1]- رواه البخاري في (الأذان) برقم (595)، والدارمي في (الصلاة) برقم (1225) .

[2]- رواه مسلم في (صلاة المسافرين) برقم (1290) والترمذي في (الدعوات) برقم (3344) .

[3]- رواه الترمذي في (الجمعة) برقم (528)، وابن ماجه في (إقامة الصلاة) برقم (1043) .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيراً ... نتابع إن شاء الله

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*@ كتاب الصلاة 
صلاة التطوع:*


*49 - يجوز سجود التلاوة والشكر للجنب والحائض وغيرهما ممن هو على غير طهارة من المسلمين في أصح قولي العلماء (11 / 413)*
*50 - لا حرج في وضعه - القرآن - في الأرض إذا كانت طاهرة وقت سجود التلاوة، وإذا تيسر مكان مرتفع وضعه فيه، أو تسليمه إلى أخيك الذي بجوارك - إن وجد - حتى تفرغ من السجود لأن ذلك من تعظيمه والعناية به، ولئلا يظن بعض الناس أنك أردت إهانته، أو قلة المبالاة به .(24 / 349)*
*51 - سجدات التلاوة كلها سنة، ليست حتمية وليست واجبة، وهي خمس عشرة سجدة على الصحيح:*
*منها سجدة آخر (الأعراف) وهي أولها، ومنها سجدة سورة (الرعد)، وسجدة (النحل)، وسجدة في بني إسرائيل (سبحان)، وسجدة في سورة (مريم)، وسجدتان في سورة (الحج)، وسجدة في سورة (الفرقان)، وسجدة في سورة (النمل)، وسجدة في (ألم السجدة)، وسجدة في سورة* *[1]**، وسجدة في سورة (فصلت)، وسجدة في سورة (النجم) في آخرها، وسجدة في سورة: (إذا السماء انشقت)، وسجدة في سورة (اقرأ باسم ربك) . هذه خمس عشرة سجدة، سنة كلها، إذا سجد فهو أفضل، وإن لم يسجد لا إثم عليه وقد قرأ النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سورة النجم في بعض الأحيان ولم يسجد؛ فدل على أنها لا تجب، قال عمر – رضي الله عنه -: [ إن الله لم يفرض السجود إلا أن نشاء]؛ فالمعنى: أن من سجد فله أجر، ومن لم يسجد فلا حرج عليه (24 / 406)*
*52 - السنة السجود فيها – سورة - إذا قرأها المسلم في الصلاة أو خارجها؛ لقول ابن عباس – رضي الله عنهما -: رأيت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يسجد فيها**[2]** – يعني سجدة  – وقد قال الله - عز وجل -: {لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ}**[3]**، وقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: " صلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي " (**[4]**) . رواه البخاري في الصحيح . (24 / 407)*
*53 - صلاة الاستخارة سنة، والدعاء فيها يكون بعد السلام كما جاء بذلك الحديث الشريف .*
*وصفتها: أن يصلي ركعتين مثل بقية صلاة النافلة، يقرأ في كل ركعة فاتحة الكتاب وما تيسر من القرآن ثم يرفع يديه بعد السلام ويدعو بالدعاء الوارد في ذلك وهو: ((اللهم إني أستخيرك بعلمك وأستقدرك بقدرتك وأسألك من فضلك العظيم فإنك تقدر ولا أقدر وتعلم ولا أعلم وأنت علام الغيوب اللهم إن كنت تعلم أن هذا الأمر ويسميه [بعينه من زواج أو سفر أو غيرهما] خير لي في ديني ومعاشي وعاقبة أمري فاقدره لي ويسره لي ثم بارك لي فيه وإن كنت تعلم أن هذا الأمر شر لي في ديني ومعاشي وعاقبة أمري فاصرفه عني واصرفني عنه واقدر لي الخير حيث كان ثم ارضني به*))[5] . رواه الإمام البخاري في صحيحه . (11 / 421)


[1]- على قول . – أي على أحد القولين - 

[2]- أخرجه البخاري في كتاب (الجمعة)، باب (سجدة  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: )، برقم: 1007 . 

[3]- سورة الأحزاب، الآية 21 . 

[4]- أخرجه البخاري في كتاب (الأذان) باب (الأذان للمسافر إذا كانوا جماعة)، برقم: 595 . 

[5]- رواه البخاري في (الجمعة) برقم (1096).

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصلاة* 
*صلاة التطوع:*

*54 - لا أعلم أنه ورد شيء في صلاة الشكر وإنما الوارد في سجود الشكر وصلاة التوبة فيشرع للإنسان إذا أذنب ذنبا أن يصلي ركعتين ويتوب إلى الله توبة صادقة فهذه هي صلاة التوبة، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((ما من عبد يذنب ذنبا ثم يتطهر فيحسن الطهور ثم يصلي ركعتين ويتوب إلى الله من ذلك الذنب إلا قبل توبته)) [1] خرجه الإمام أحمد بإسناد صحيح من حديث علي رضي الله عنه عن أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه . وهكذا الشكر له سجود مشروع إذا بشر بشيء يسره بولد، أو فتح للمسلمين، أو بانتصار المسلمين على عدوهم، أو بغير هذا مما يسره فإنه يسجد لله شكرا مثل سجود الصلاة ويقول سبحان ربي الأعلى ويدعو في السجود، ويحمد الله ويثني عليه على ما حصل من الخير، لأن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام كان إذا جاءه أمر يسره سجد لله شكرا ولما بشر الصديق رضي الله عنه بقتل مسيلمة سجد لله شكرا، ولما وجد علي رضي الله عنه المخدج في قتلى الخوارج سجد لله شكرا . وأما صلاة الاستخارة فهي مثل بقية الصلوات أيضا ركعتين يقرأ فيهما الفاتحة وما تيسر معها وبعد السلام (11 / 424)* 
*55 - التطوع يكون دائما تطوعا لا يكون واجبا أبدا، لكن بالنسبة للحج والعمرة إذا أحرم بهما الإنسان وجبتا عليه لقوله تعالى: {وَأَتِمُّوا الْحَجَّ وَالْعُمْرَةَ لِلَّهِ}**[2]** فهذا شيء خاص بالحج والعمرة إذا أحرم بهما وجبتا حتى يكملهما وأما ما سواهما كالصلاة والصيام والصدقة أو نحو ذلك فهذه التطوعات تبقى على حالها تطوعا . فلو شرع في الصلاة جاز له قطعها ولو شرع في الصيام نافلة جاز له قطعه ولكن الأفضل له أن يتم ويكمل ولو أخرج مالا ليتصدق به جاز له أن يرجع قبل أن يسلم ذلك للفقير لكن الأفضل عدم الرجوع في الصدقة . والمقصود أن جميع النوافل على حالها هي تطوع حتى ينتهي منها إلا الحج والعمرة فإنهما إذا شرع فيهما وجبا حتى يكملهما (11 / 430)*
*56 - الصلاة في حجر إسماعيل مستحبة؛ لأنه من البيت وقد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((أنه دخل الكعبة عام الفتح وصلى فيها ركعتين))**[3]** متفق على صحته من حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما عن بلال رضي الله عنه . وقد ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال لعائشة رضي الله عنها لما أرادت دخول الكعبة: ((صلي في الحجر فإنه من البيت)) [4]، أما الفريضة فالأحوط عدم أدائها في الكعبة أو في الحجر . لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يفعل ذلك ولأن بعض أهل العلم قالوا: إنها لا تصح في الكعبة ولا في الحجر لأنه من البيت* *وبذلك يعلم أن المشروع أداء الفريضة خارج الكعبة وخارج الحجر تأسيا بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وخروجا من خلاف العلماء القائلين بعدم صحتها في الكعبة ولا في الحجر (11 / 432)*
*57 - اختلف العلماء في حديث صلاة التسابيح، والصواب أنه ليس بصحيح؛ لأنه شاذ ومنكر المتن ومخالف للأحاديث الصحيحة المعروفة عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في صلاة النافلة، الصلاة التي شرعها الله لعباده في ركوعها وسجودها وغير ذلك، ولهذا الصواب: قول من قال بعدم صحته لما ذكرنا، ولأن أسانيده كلها ضعيفة، والله ولي التوفيق. (11 / 426)*

[1]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند العشرة المبشرين بالجنة) برقم (2) و (57) بلفظ: ((... فيستغفر الله عز وجل إلا غفر له)) وأخرجه ابن حبان في صحيحه في (كتاب الرقائق) برقم (623) .
[2]- سورة البقرة الآية 196 .
[3]- رواه البخاري في (الصلاة) برقم (382)، وفي (الجمعة) برقم (1101)، ومسلم في (الحج) برقم (2362).
[4]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (باقي مسند الأنصار) برقم (23475)، والترمذي في (الحج) برقم (802)، والنسائي في (مناسك الحج) برقم (2863).

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصلاة 
**باب صلاة الجماعة والإمامة:*
*1- الصلاة جماعة مع المسلمين في بيوت الله من أهم الفرائض، وهي من شعائر الإسلام، فالواجب على كل مكلف أن يعتني بها، وأن يبادر ويسارع إلى إقامة الصلاة في الجماعة مع المسلمين، وأن يتباعد عن مشابهة أهل النفاق (12 / 24)*
*2 - من يعرف بالتخلف عن الجماعة يستحق الهجر ويستحق التأديب من ولاة الأمر حتى يستقيم، وحتى يحافظ على صلاة الجماعة (12 / 28)*
*3 -الواجب عليك أن تصلي مع إخوانك المسلمين في المسجد إذا كنت تسمع النداء في محلك بالصوت المعتاد بدون مكبر عند هدوء الأصوات وعدم وجود ما يمنع السمع . فإن كنت بعيدا لا تسمع صوت النداء بغير مكبر جاز لك أن تصلي في بيتك أو مع بعض جيرانك (12 / 37 – 56)*
*4 - ليس لأحد أن يصلي وحده سواء كان مسافرا أو مقيما في محل تقام فيه الجماعة، بل عليه أن يصلي مع الناس ويتم معهم لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من سمع النداء فلم يأته فلا صلاة له إلا من عذر)) أخرجه ابن ماجة والدارقطني وابن حبان والحاكم بإسناده على شرط مسلم . وقد قيل لابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: ما هو العذر؟ فقال: خوف أو مرض . (12 / 39)*
*5 - إذا كان على زوجتك خطر وهي غير آمنة، وحولها ما يخشى منه، فلك عذر بأن تصلي في البيت خوفا على زوجتك، وأما إذا كان المحل آمنا ولا شبهة فيما ذكرته الزوجة، إنما هذا تساهل منها فصل في المسجد (12 / 42)*
*6 - الذي لابد من وجوده في المستشفى كالحارس ونحوه، أو المريض الذي لا يستطيع الوصول إلى المسجد فإنه لا يجب عليه الخروج إلى المسجد، بل يصلي في محله مع الجماعة التي يستطيع الصلاة معها، أما من يستطيع الوصول إلى المسجد فإنه يجب عليه ذلك عملا بالأدلة الشرعية ومنها قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من سمع النداء فلم يأته فلا صلاة له إلا من عذر)) قيل لابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: ما هو العذر؟ قال: خوف أو مرض . رواه ابن ماجة والدارقطني وصححه ابن حبان والحاكم وإسناده صحيح (12 / 67)*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصلاة* 


*باب صلاة الجماعة والإمامة:*
*7 - من يؤخر الصلاة حتى يقوم لعمله الدنيوي ثم يصليها بعد طلوع الشمس، فهذا منكر عظيم يستحق عليه التأديب والعقوبة الزاجرة ويستتاب فإن تاب وإلا قتل على هذا العمل، ويجب على ولاة الأمر أن يستتيبوه فإن تاب وإلا قتل كافرا أو حدا على الخلاف في هذا بين أهل العلم . (12 / 70)*
*8 - النساء ليس عليهن جماعة، ولكن إذا صلين جماعة فلا بأس، وإن صلت كل واحدة وحدها فلا بأس، وإذا صلين جماعة فنرجو لهن فضل الجماعة ولا سيما إذا تيسر طالبة علم تؤمهن وترشدهن؛ ولأن في اجتماعهن على الصلاة تعاونا على البر والتقوى، وقد جاء عن أم سلمة وعائشة رضي الله عنهما أنهما أمتا بعض النساء . وإمامتهن تقف وسطهن في الصف الأول وتجهر بالقراءة في الصلاة الجهرية كالرجال (12 / 77 – 130)*
*9 - للمرأة أن تصلي في المسجد مع التستر وعدم الطيب، وليس لزوجها منعها من ذلك إذا التزمت بالآداب الشرعية؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((لا تمنعوا إماء الله مساجد الله))**[1]** وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إذا استأذنت أحدكم امرأته إلى المسجد فلا يمنعها))**[2]** متفق على صحته . فإذا خرجت محتشمة وبدون طيب فلا بأس ولو أن زوجها غير راض للحديثين المذكورين، وإن صلت في بيتها ولم تخرج تطييبا لنفسه وابتعادا عن أسباب الفتنة فهو أفضل؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((لا تمنعوا إماء الله مساجد الله وبيوتهن خير لهن))[3] (12 / 79)*
*10 - حكم قول من قال إن صلاة الجماعة مع الإمام الراتب فقط؟*
*ج: ليس لهذا القول أصل يعتمد عليه، ولكن الواجب البدار بالصلاة مع الإمام الراتب وعدم التأخر، لكن متى قدر الله أنه تأخر لعلة من العلل ثم صادف من يصلي معه فإنه يرجى لهم ثواب الجماعة لعموم الأدلة (12 / 81)*
*11 - قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ((من أكل بصلا أو ثوما أو كراثا فلا يقربن مساجدنا ثلاثة أيام فإن الملائكة تتأذى مما يتأذى منه بنو آدم)) هذا الحديث وما في معناه من الأحاديث الصحيحة يدل على كراهة حضور المسلم لصلاة الجماعة ما دامت الرائحة توجد منه ظاهرة تؤذي من حوله، سواء كان ذلك من أكل الثوم أو البصل أو الكراث أو غيرها من الأشياء المكروهة الرائحة كالدخان حتى تذهب الرائحة أما التحديد بثلاثة أيام فلا أعلم له أصلا في شيء من الأحاديث الصحيحة، وإنما الحكم متعلق بوجود الرائحة فمتى زالت ولو قبل ثلاثة أيام زالت كراهية الحضور في المساجد؛ لأن الحكم يدور مع علته وجودا وعدما، ولو قيل بتحريم حضوره المساجد ما دامت الرائحة موجودة لكان قولا قويا، لأن ذلك هو الأصل في النهي، كما أن الأصل في الأوامر الوجوب إلا إذا دل دليل خاص على خلاف ذلك (12 / 82)*
*12 - لا يجوز التدخين في المسجد ولا في الغرف التابعة له . لأن التدخين محرم، وهو في المسجد أشد تحريما (6 / 127) (30 / 91)* 



[1]- رواه البخاري في (الجمعة) برقم (849)، ومسلم في (الصلاة) برقم (668) واللفظ متفق عليه .

[2]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند المكثرين) برقم (4328)، والبخاري في (النكاح) برقم (4837)، ومسلم في (الصلاة) برقم (666).
[3]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند المكثرين) برقم (5211)، وأبو داود في (الصلاة) برقم (480) .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصلاة* 


*باب صلاة الجماعة والإمامة:*
13 - لا حرج في دخول الكافر المسجد إذا كان لغرض شرعي وأمر مباح؛ كأن يسمع الموعظة، أو يشرب من الماء، أو نحو ذلك . لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنزل بعض الوفود الكافرة في مسجده صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ ليشاهدوا المصلين، ويسمعوا قراءته صلى الله عليه وسلم وخطبة، وليدعوهم إلى الله من قريب، ولأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ربط ثمامة بن أثال الحنفي في المسجد لما أتي به إليه أسيرا، فهداه الله وأسلم . والله ولي التوفيق (8 / 356)
14 - المشروع للإمام ألا يعجل حتى يحضر المسلمون لأداء الصلاة في الجماعة، تأسيا بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والخلفاء الراشدين من بعده، وعلى الأئمة أن يتحروا الوقت المناسب الذي يتلاحق فيه الناس لأداء الصلاة في الجماعة . وإذا كان الإمام في بلد قد حددت أوقات الإقامة فيه من الجهات المسئولة، فإنه يراعي ذلك حتى يمكن إخوانه المسلمين من أداء الصلاة في الجماعة . (12 / 87)
15 - لا حرج في ارتفاع الإمام على بعض المأمومين إذا كان معه في المحل المرتفع بعض الصفوف، وهكذا لو كان وحده وكان الارتفاع يسيرا فإنه يعفى عنه؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى ذات يوم على المنبر وقال ((إنما فعلت هذا لتأتموا بي ولتعلموا صلاتي))[1] متفق على صحته . (12 / 94)
16 - إذا كان الإمام يلحن في الفاتحة لحنا يحيل المعنى وجب تنبيهه والفتح عليه، فإن أعاد القراءة مستقيمة فالحمد لله وإلا لم تجز الصلاة خلفه ووجب على الجهة المسئولة عن الإمامة عزله، واللحن الذي يحيل المعنى مثل أن يقرأ ﴿أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ﴾ بكسر التاء أو ضمها أو ﴿إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ﴾ بكسر الكاف، أما اللحن الذي لا يحيل المعنى مثل أن يقرأ ﴿رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ﴾ أو ﴿الرحمن﴾ بالفتح أو الضم فإنه لا يقدح في الصلاة (12 / 99)
17 - إذا غلط الإمام في القراءة بإسقاط آية أو لحن فيها شرع لمن خلفه أن يفتح عليه، وإذا كان ذلك في الفاتحة وجب على من خلفه أن يفتح عليه؛ لأن قراءتها ركن في الصلاة إلا أن يكون اللحن لا يحيل المعنى في الآية فإنه لا يجب الفتح كما لو نصب (الرحمن) أو (الرحيم) أو نحو ذلك (12 / 100)
18 - الأقرب والله أعلم أن كل من نحكم بإسلامه يصح أن نصلي خلفه ومن لا فلا، وهذا قول جماعة من أهل العلم وهو الأصوب . وأما من قال أنها لا تصح خلف العاصي فقوله هذا مرجوح، بدليل أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رخص في الصلاة خلف الأمراء، والأمراء منهم الكثير من العصاة، وابن عمر وأنس وجماعة صلوا خلف الحجاج وهو من أظلم الناس . والحاصل أن الصلاة تصح خلف مبتدع بدعة لا تخرجه عن الإسلام، أو فاسق فسقا ظاهرا لا يخرجه من الإسلام . لكن ينبغي أن يولى صاحب السنة، وهكذا الجماعة إذا كانوا مجتمعين في محل يقدمون أفضلهم (5 / 426) (6 / 400) (9 / 375) (12/ 117 - 126) 
[1]- رواه البخاري في (الجمعة) برقم (866)، ومسلم في (المساجد ومواضع الصلاة) برقم (847)، ورواه أحمد في (باقي مسند الأنصار) برقم (22364) واللفظ له .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصلاة* 

*باب صلاة الجماعة والإمامة:*

19 - إذا كان الإمام مشعوذا يدعي علم الغيب أو يقوم بخرافات ومنكرات فلا يجوز أن يتخذ إماما ولا يصلى خلفه لأن من ادعى علم الغيب فهو كافر نسأل الله العافية، يقول جل وعلا: {قُلْ لا يَعْلَمُ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ الْغَيْبَ إِلا اللَّهُ}[1] وهكذا من يتعاطى السحر حكمه حكم الكفار لقول الله تعالى: {وَاتَّبَعُوا مَا تَتْلُو الشَّيَاطِينُ عَلَى مُلْكِ سُلَيْمَانَ وَمَا كَفَرَ سُلَيْمَانُ وَلَكِنَّ الشَّيَاطِينَ كَفَرُوا يُعَلِّمُونَ النَّاسَ السِّحْرَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَى الْمَلَكَيْنِ بِبَابِلَ هَارُوتَ وَمَارُوتَ وَمَا يُعَلِّمَانِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ حَتَّى يَقُولا إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ فِتْنَةٌ فَلا تَكْفُرْ}[2] الآية من سورة البقرة .
أما إذا كان عنده شيء من المعاصي وليس عنده شيء من أعمال الكفر كالسحر ودعوى علم الغيب ولكن عنده شيء من المعاصي فالصلاة خلفه صحيحه والأفضل التماس غيره من أهل العدالة والاستقامة احتياطا للدين وخروجا من خلاف العلماء القائلين بعدم جواز الصلاة خلفه . (9 / 278)
20 - إذا قرأ الإمام في الصـلاة ما تيسر من القـرآن ثم نسي تكملة الآية، ولم يعـرف أحد أيرد عليه من المصلين، فهل يكبـر وينهي الركعة أم يقـرأ سـورة غيـرها ؟
هو مخير إن شاء كبر وأنهى القراءة، وإن شاء قرأ آية أو آيات من سورة أخرى، على حسب ما تقتضيه السنة المطهرة في الصلاة التي يقرأ فيها إذا كان ذلك في غير الفاتحة. أما الفاتحة فلا بد من قراءتها جميعها؛ لأن قراءتها ركن من أركان الصلاة (12 / 129)
21 - لا يجوز أن تؤم المرأة الرجل ولا تصح صلاته خلفها لأدلة كثيرة (12 / 132)
22 - الأفضل أن يستنيب الإمام من يصلي بقية الصلاة إذا عرض له ما يوجب انصرافه من الصلاة، فإن لم يتيسر ذلك أتم كل واحد لنفسه، وإن انتظروا حتى يرجع ويصلي بهم فلا بأس فإذا كان النائب ليس خلف الإمام وخطى خطوات قليلة إلى محل الإمامة فلا بأس لأنه قد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما يدل على ذلك لما صلى بالناس على المنبر ثم نزل فسجد بالأرض ليعلمهم الصلاة في مثل هذا، وليأتموا به . وهكذا في صلاة الكسوف لما عرضت عليه الجنة تقدم خطوات فتقدم الناس معه، ولما عرضت عليه النار تأخر وتأخروا (12 / 133)
23 - إذا قدم الإمام رجلا من المأمومين عند احتياجه إلى قطع الصلاة جاز في أظهر أقوال أهل العلم، وقد روي عن عمر وعلي رضي الله عنهما، وفعله عمر رضي الله عنه لما طعن وهو في الصلاة، فإنه قدم عبد الرحمن بن عوف رضي الله عنه ليتم الصلاة . والقصة في صحيح البخاري، وكذا لو قدم المأمومون أحدهم إذا كانوا قلة أو قدمه بعضهم إذا كانوا كثيرا، وكذا لو تقدم أحدهم وأتم الصلاة دون أن يقدمه أحد (12 / 134)
24 - إذا تذكر الإمام في أثناء الصلاة أنه على غير وضوء حرم عليه الاستمرار في الصلاة، وإذا استمر حتى انقضاء الصلاة ولم يعلم المأمومون بذلك فإن صلاتهم صحيحة، أما صلاته هو فهي باطلة؛ لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((يصلون لكم فإن أحسنوا فلكم ولهم وإن أساءوا فلكم وعليهم)) أما إذا علم المأمومون بانتقاض وضوء الإمام وتابعوه في الصلاة، فإن صلاة من علم منهم انتقاض وضوء الإمام واستمر في متابعته باطلة وعليهم إعادتها (12 / 140)


[1] - سورة النمل الآية 65.
[2] - سورة البقرة الآية 102

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الصلاة 
باب صلاة الجماعة والإمامة:

25 - إذا كان الإمام تأخر عن الموعد المعتاد وتقدم بعض المأمومين وصلى بالناس فلا حرج، وصلاته صحيحة، وصلاتهم صحيحة؛ لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لما تأخر صلى عبد الرحمن بن عوف بالناس، ولم ينكر عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، بل أقره على ذلك وصلى معهم ما بقي من الصلاة فدل ذلك على أن الإمام إذا تأخر فإن الجماعة لا يعطلون بل يقدمون من شاءوا من أهل الخير فيصلي بهم حتى لا يتعطل الناس وهذا هو الحق، أما كون بعض الناس يتسرع ويقيم قبل أن يأتي وقت الصلاة، فهذا غلط لا يجوز وليس لأحد أن يتقدم على الإمام الراتب قبل مجيء الوقت المعتاد إلا بإذنه (12 / 143)
26 - قراءة القرآن متتابعا في صلوات المغرب والعشاء والفجر حتى تختمه، الأولى ترك ذلك؛ لأنه لم يحفظ عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا عن خلفائه الراشدين رضي الله عنهم، وكل الخير في اتباع سيرته عليه الصلاة والسلام وسيرة خلفائه رضي الله عنهم (12 / 146)
27 - إذا دخل المسبوق المسجد وقد صلى الناس ووجد مسبوقا يصلي، شرع له أن يصلي معه ويكون عن يمين المسبوق حرصا على فضل الجماعة، وينوي المسبوق الإمامة ولا حرج في ذلك في أصح قولي العلماء، وهكذا لو وجد إنسانا يصلي وحده بعد ما سلم الإمام شرع له أن يصلي معه، ويكون عن يمينه تحصيلا لفضل الجماعة، وإذا سلم المسبوق أو الذي يصلي وحده قام هذا الداخل فكمل ما عليه لعموم الأدلة الدالة على فضل الجماعة، ولما ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه لما رأى رجلا دخل المسجد بعد انتهاء الصلاة قال: ((ألا رجل يتصدق على هذا فيصلي معه))[1](12 / 148)
28 - إذا دخلت المسجد بعد انتهاء الجماعة من الصلاة، وأقمت الصلاة وكبرت تكبيرة الإحرام وجاء من بعدي رجل ودخل معي في صلاتي وأنا لم أنو بذلك، هل تصح صلاته أم لا ؟
الصواب أن المشروع لك أن تنوي الإمامة حين دخول واحد أو أكثر معك في الصلاة؛ لأن الجماعة مطلوبة وفيها فضل عظيم، وقد ذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى أن ذلك إنما يصح في النافلة، والصواب أنه يصح في الفرض والنفل؛ لأن الأصل أنهما سواء في الأحكام إلا ما خصه الدليل، وقد ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يصلي في الليل وحده في بيت ميمونة - خالة ابن عباس - رضي الله عنهم جميعا، فقام ابن عباس فتوضأ، وصف عن يسار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأداره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن يمينه وصلى به، متفق عليه (12/ 151)
29 - إذا احتيج إلى التبليغ لسعة المسجد وكثرة الجماعة أو لضعف صوت الإمام لمرض أو غيره فإنه يقوم بعض الجماعة بالتبليغ، أما إذا كان الصوت واضحا للجميع ولا يخفى على أحد في الأطراف، بل علم أن الجميع يسمعه فليس هناك حاجة للتبليغ ولا يشرع . (12 / 154)
30 - ما حكم صلاة السجناء جمعة وجماعة خلف إمام واحد يتقدمهم وهم في عنابرهم بواسطة مكبر الصوت؟
نظرا إلى أن المسألة عامة ومهمة رأيت عرضها على مجلس هيئة كبار العلماء وقد اطلع عليها المجلس في دورته السادسة والعشرين المنعقدة في الطائف في 25 / 10 / 1405 هـ إلى 7 / 11 / 1405 هـ، وبعد دراسة المسألة واطلاعه على أقوال أهل العلم في الموضوع أفتى بعدم الموافقة على جمع السجناء على إمام واحد في صلاة الجمعة والجماعة وهم داخل عنابر السجن يقتدون به بواسطة مكبر الصوت لعدم وجوب صلاة الجمعة عليهم حيث لا يمكنهم السعي إليها، واتفاقا مع فتوى سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم رحمه الله رقم 762 وتاريخ 11 / 10 / 1388 هـ بعدم وجوب إقامتها في السجن، ولأسباب أخرى . ومن أمكنه الحضور لأداء صلاة الجمعة في مسجد السجن إذا كان فيه مسجد تقام فيه صلاة الجمعة صلاها مع الجماعة، وإلا فإنها تسقط عنه ويصليها ظهرا، وكل مجموعة تصلي الصلوات الخمس جماعة داخل عنبرهم إذا لم يمكن جمعهم في مسجد أو مكان واحد . فآمل الاطلاع والإحاطة وإليكم برفقه كتابكم المشار إليه آنفا ومرفقاته (12 / 155 – 345)
[1]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (باقي مسند المكثرين) برقم (11380) وأبو داود في (الصلاة) برقم (487).

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصلاة 
باب صلاة الجماعة والإمامة:

*
*31 - لا تدرك الجماعة إلا بإدراك ركعة؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من أدرك ركعة من الصلاة فقد أدرك الصلاة)) [1] خرجه مسلم في صحيحه، لكن من كان له عذر شرعي يحصل له فضل الجماعة وإن لم يدركها مع الإمام؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إذا مرض العبد أو سافر كتب الله له مثل ما كان يعمل مقيما صحيحا)) [2] رواه البخاري ومتى أدرك جماعة الإمام في التشهد الأخير فدخولهم معه أفضل، لعموم قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إذا أقيمت الصلاة فلا تأتوها تسعون وأتوها تمشون وعليكم السكينة فما أدركتم فصلوا وما فاتكم فأتموا)) [3] متفق عليه، ولو صلوا جماعة وحدهم فلا حرج إن شاء الله (12 / 157)*
*32 - من أدرك الإمام راكعا ودخل معه في الركوع، هـل يعتـد بتلك الركعـة أم لا ؟*
*قد اختلف العلماء رحمهم الله في هذه المسألة على قولين:*
*أحدهما: لا يعتد بهذه الركعة، لأن قراءة الفاتحة فرض ولم يأت به، وروي هذا القول عن أبي هريرة، ورجحه البخاري في كتابه (جزء القراءة) وحكاه عن كل من يرى وجوب قراءة الفاتحة على المأموم، كذا في (عون المعبود)، وقد حكي هذا القول عن ابن خزيمة، وجماعة من الشافعية، ورجحه الشوكاني في (النيل) وبسط أدلته .*
*والقول الثاني: يعتد بها، حكاه الحافظ ابن عبد البر عن علي وابن مسعود وزيد بن ثابت وابن عمر رضي الله عنهم، وحكاه أيضا عن جماهير أهل العلم، منهم الأئمة الأربعة، والأوزاعي، والثوري، وإسحاق، وأبو ثور، ورجحه الشوكاني في رسالة مستقلة نقلها عنه صاحب (عون المعبود) .*
*وهذا القول أرجح عندي؛ لحديث أبي بكرة الذي في البخاري فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يأمره بقضاء الركعة، ولو كان ذلك واجبا عليه لأمره به، لأن تأخير البيان عن وقت الحاجة غير جائز، وقوله في الحديث: ((زادك الله حرصا ولا تعد)) [4] يعني لا تعد إلى الركوع دون الصف؛ لأن المسلم مأمور بالدخول مع الإمام في الصلاة على أي حال يجده عليها .. (12 / 159)*
*33 - الجماعة الثانية مشروعة، وقد تجب لعموم الأدلة إذا فاتته الجماعة الأولى، فإذا جاء الإنسان إلى المسجد وقد صلى الناس وتيسر له جماعة فإنه مشروع له أن يصلي جماعة ولا يصلي وحده، وقد يقال بالوجوب لعموم الأدلة، ومن الدليل على هذا أن رجلا جاء والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد سلم من صلاته، فقال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من يتصدق على هذا فيصلي معه)) ولعموم الأدلة الدالة على أن صلاة الجماعة أفضل من صلاة الفرد بسبع وعشرين درجة، ومن قال إنها تختص بالأولى فعليه الدليل المخصص، ومجرد الرأي ليس حجة*
*ويدل على ذلك أيضا قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((صلاة الرجل في جماعة تفضل على صلاته في سوقه وفي بيته بخمس وعشرين ضعفا)) [5] فإذا فاتته الأولى ويسر الله جماعة في مسجد آخر أو في نفس المسجد، فمشروع له أن يصلي جماعة، وأما ما يروى عن بعض السلف أنه كان يرجع ويصلي وحده فهذا اجتهاد منه لا يحكم به على الشريعة .*
*وثبت عن أنس رضي الله عنه كما في البخاري (أنه جاء ذات يوم والناس قد صلوا فجمع أصحابه فصلى بهم جماعة)، وأنس من الصحابة ومن الأخيار ومن المقتدى بهم، فالمقصود أن الأصل شرعية الجماعة هذا هو الأصل ولا يخرج عنه إلا بدليل (12 / 165)*
*34 - المشروع لمن دخل والإمام في الصلاة أن يدخل معه على أي حال وجده ولو كان في التشهد الأخير؛ لعموم قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إذا سمعتم الإقامة فامشوا إلى الصلاة وعليكم بالسكينة والوقار ولا تسرعوا فما أدركتم فصلوا وما فاتكم فأتموا))* *[6]**متفق عليه، واللفظ للبخاري . (12 / 173)*
*35 - الصواب أنه -المسبوق- لا يعتد بها- الركعة الزائدة -؛ لأنها لاغية في الحكم الشرعي والواجب عدم متابعة الإمام عليها لمن علم أنها زائدة، وعلى المسبوق ألا يعتد بها (12 / 177)*
*36 - لا حرج في صلاة المفترض خلف المتنفل؛ لأنه قد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في بعض أنواع صلاة الخوف أنه صلى بطائفة ركعتين ثم سلم ثم صلى بطائفة أخرى ركعتين ثم سلم، فكانت الأولى له فريضة والثانية نافلة، أما المصلون خلفه فهم مفترضون .وثبت أيضا في الصحيحين عن معاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنه أنه كان يصلي مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاة العشاء ثم يرجع إلى قومه فيصلي بهم تلك الصلاة فهي له نافلة ولهم فريضة، ومثل ذلك لو حضر إنسان في رمضان وهم يصلون التراويح وهو لم يصل فريضة العشاء فإنه يصلي معهم صلاة العشاء ليحصل له فضل الجماعة فإذا سلم الإمام قام وأتم صلاته (*12 / 179)


[1]- رواه البخاري في (مواقيت الصلاة) برقم (546)، ومسلم في (المساجد ومواضع الصلاة) برقم (954) واللفظ متفق عليه .

[2]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند الكوفيين) برقم (18848)، والبخاري في (الجهاد والسير) برقم (2774) واللفظ له، ورواه أبو داود في (الجنائز) برقم (2687).

[3]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (باقي مسند المكثرين) برقم (7209)، والبخاري في (الجمعة) برقم (908)، ومسلم في (المساجد ومواضع الصلاة) برقم (602).

[4]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (أول مسند البصريين) برقم (19922)، والبخاري في (كتاب الأذان) باب إذا ركع دون الصف برقم (783).

[5]- رواه البخاري في (الأذان) برقم (611)، ومسلم في (المساجد ومواضع الصلاة) برقم (1034).

[6]- رواه البخاري في (الأذان) برقم (600) واللفظ له، ورواه مسلم في (المساجد ومواضع الصلاة) برقم (944).

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصلاة 
باب صلاة الجماعة والإمامة:

*
*37 - الذي يصلي في المسجد ثم يذهب إلى جماعة أخرى فيصلي معهم على طريقة معتادة لا أعلم له وجها من الشرع، والذي يظهر أن ذلك لا ينبغي؛ لأنه خلاف ما كان عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه رضي الله عنهم وليس من جنس قصة معاذ؛ لأن معاذا يصلي مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم يذهب إلى قومه فيصلي بهم، والمسئول عنه لا يصلي بهم وإنما يصلي معهم، وبين الأمرين فرق ظاهر، ولا يجوز أن يقاس أحدهما على الآخر؛ لأن الجماعة الثانية قد تحتاج إلى إمام أعلم منهم وأقرأ يصلي بهم ويعلمهم بخلاف الفرد من الجماعة فليست الحاجة داعية إليه (12 / 180)*
*38 - الترتيب بين الصلوات واجب ولا حرج في دخولك مع الجماعة بنية قضاء الصلاة الفائتة، ثم بعد فراغك من الفائتة تصلي الصلاة الحاضرة، أما الفائتة الجهرية فالأمر في الجهر في قضائها واسع والأفضل أن تصليها جهرية، لأن القضاء يحكي الأداء (12 / 182)*
*39 - إذا ترك الإنسان صلوات نسياناً، أو لأسباب نوم أو مرض فإنه يقضيها، أما إن كان تركه لها عمداً بلا شبهة فإنه لا يقضي؛ لأن تركها عمداً كفر أكبر، وإن لم يجحد وجوبها في أصح قولي العلماء.*
*أما إن ترك الصلاة عامداً جاحداً لوجوبها فهو يكفر عند جميع أهل العلم، لكن إذا كان يقر بوجوبها، ويعلم أنها فرض عليه، ولكنه تركها تهاوناً وتكاسلاً فهذا في حكمه نزاع بين أهل العلم.*
*والصواب والراجح في هذه المسألة: كفره كفراً أكبر، ولا قضاء عليه، وعليه التوبة مما سلف، والاستقامة على فعلها مستقبلاً. أما من تركها لمرض أو تركها عن نسيان، أو عن نوم فهذا يقضي؛ لقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم-: ((من نام عن الصلاة أو نسيها فليصلها إذا ذكرها لا كفارة لها إلا ذلك))،(**[1]**) (25 / 179)*
*40 - إذا دخل المسلم مع إنسان يصلي صلاة رباعية وهو يقصد صلاة المغرب فإنه يجلس في الثالثة وإذا سلم سلم معه، وقد يقع هذا كثيرا في الأسفار، وفي الجمع بين الصلاتين في الحضر في أوقات الأمطار، فإنه إذا دخل معه في العشاء وهو لم يصل المغرب فدخل معه بنية المغرب، إذا قام الإمام للرابعة فإنه يجلس هو في الثالثة ويقرأ التشهد ويدعو حتى يسلم إمامه ثم يسلم معه وتجزئه، لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: إنما الأعمال بالنيات فهذا له نيته وهذا له نيته لهذا الحديث الشريف (12 / 184)*
*41 - لا يسقط الترتيب خشية فوات الجماعة . وأما قول الفقهاء رحمهم الله: (فإن خشي خروج وقت الحاضرة سقط الترتيب)، فمعناه: أنه يلزم من عليه صلاة فائتة أن يبدأ بها قبل الحاضرة، فإن ضاق وقت الحاضرة بدأ بالحاضرة، مثال ذلك: أن تكون عليه صلاة العشاء فلم يذكرها إلا قرب طلوع الشمس ولم يصل الفجر ذلك اليوم، فإنه يبدأ بصلاة الفجر قبل خروج وقتها؛ لأن الوقت قد تعين لها، ثم يصلي الفائتة (12 / 191)*
*42 - صليت يوم عـرفة الظهـر بنية الجمعة لكن الإمـام صـلى ظهـرا، فهـل تجـزئ هـذه الصلـاة مع اختلاف نية الإمـام والمأمـوم ؟*
*عليك أن تعيد الصلاة ظهرا، فالحاج ليس عليه جمعة في عرفة، بل يصليها ظهرا كما صلاها النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام في حجته التي وافقت يوم جمعة (*12 / 193)


[1] - أخرجه البخاري في كتاب مواقيت الصلاة، باب من نسي صلاة برقم 562، ومسلم في كتاب المساجد، باب قضاء االصلاة الفائتة برقم 1104.

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصلاة 
باب صلاة الجماعة والإمامة:

*
*43 - الحديث المذكور - ((خير صفوف الرجال أولها وشرها آخرها وخير صفوف النساء آخرها وشرها أولها)) - صحيح، ولكنه محمول عند أهل العلم على المعنى الذي ذكرت، وهو كون الرجال ليس بينهم وبين النساء حائل، أما إذا كن مستورات عن الرجال فخير صفوفهن أولها وشرها آخرها كالرجال، وعليهن إتمام الصفوف الأول فالأول، وسد الفرج كالرجال، لعموم الأحاديث الثابتة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك . وفق الله الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه (12 / 197)*
*44 - المشروع في هذا أن يجعلهما - الصبيان - خلفه كالمكلفين إذا كانا قد بلغا سبعا فأكثر، وهكذا لو كان صبي ومكلف يجعلهما خلفه؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى بأنس واليتيم وجعلهما خلفه لما زار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جدة أنس، وهكذا لما صف معه جابر وجبار من الأنصار جعلهما خلفه .أما الواحد فإنه يكون عن يمينه، سواء أكان رجلا أو صبيا؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما صف معه ابن عباس في صلاة الليل عن يساره أداره عن يمينه .*
*وهكذا أنس رضي الله عنه صلى مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في بعض صلوات النافلة فجعله عن يمينه، أما المرأة فأكثر فإنها تكون خلف الرجال ولا يجوز لها أن تصف مع الإمام ولا مع الرجال، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما صلى بأنس واليتيم جعل أم سليم خلفهما وهي أم أنس . (12 / 198)*
*45 - الواجب على المصلين إقامة الصفوف وسد الفرج بالتقارب وإلصاق القدم بالقدم من غير أذى من بعضهم لبعض . والواجب على الإمام تنبيههم على ذلك، وأمرهم بإقامة الصفوف والتراص فيها . عملا بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((أقيموا الصفوف وسدوا الفرج)) [1] وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((سووا صفوفكم فإن تسوية الصفوف من تمام الصلاة)) [2] وعلى كل مسلم أن يلاحظ من حوله حتى يتعاونوا جميعا على إقامة الصف وسد الفرج (12 / 200)*
*46 – سدها – الصفوف - مشروع والحركة في ذلك مشروعة ولا تؤثر في الصلاة، فإذا كان في الصف خلل وجذب الإنسان أخاه ليقترب حتى يسد الخلل، أو جاء إنسان من خلفه فسد الخلل من الصف الذي يليهم فكل هذا مشروع، وليس ذلك مؤثرا في الصلاة بل هو من كمال الصلاة وتمامها . لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر بسد الفرح في الصفوف (12 / 202)*
*47 - عدم سد الفرج لا يجوز بل الواجب سدها امتثالا لأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله: ((سدوا الفرج وتراصوا في الصف)) [3] (12 / 202)*
*48 - المشروع للمؤمن إذا دخل المسجد أن يصل الصف الأول فالأول، وأن يسد الفرج لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر بذلك، ولو فاته بعض الركعات، لما ثبت في صحيح البخاري عن أبي بكرة رضي الله عنه أنه أتى المسجد والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم راكع فركع دون الصف ثم دخل في الصف فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد الصلاة ((زادك الله حرصا ولا تعد))*[4] (12 / 204)


[1]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (باقي مسند المكثرين) برقم (10571) بلفظ ((فاعدلوا صفوفكم وأقيموها وسدوا الفرج)) .

[2]- رواه البخاري في (الأذان) برقم (681)، ومسلم في (الصلاة) برقم (656)، وابن ماجه في (إقامة الصلاة والسنة فيها) برقم (983).

[3]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (باقي مسند المكثرين) برقم (10611) بلفظ: ((فاعدلوا صفوفكم وأقيموها وسدوا الفرج)) .

[4]- رواه البخاري في (الأذان) برقم (683)، والنسائي في (الإمامة) برقم (871)، وأبو داود في (الصلاة) برقم (683) .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصلاة 
باب صلاة الجماعة والإمامة:

*
*49 - الصف يبدأ من الوسط مما يلي الإمام، ويمين كل صف أفضل من يساره، والواجب ألا يبدأ في صف حتى يكمل الذي قبله ولا بأس أن يكون الناس في يمين الصف أكثر ولا حاجة إلى التعديل، بل الأمر بذلك خلاف السنة، ولكن لا يصف في الثاني حتى يكمل الأول، ولا في الثالث حتى يكمل الثاني، وهكذا بقية الصفوف . لأنه قد ثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الأمر بذلك (12 / 205)*
*50 - ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما يدل على أن يمين كل صف أفضل من يساره، ولا يشرع أن يقال للناس اعدلوا الصف ولا حرج أن يكون يمين الصف أكثر، حرصا على تحصيل الفضل .أما ما ذكره بعض الحاضرين من حديث: (من عمر مياسر الصفوف فله أجران) فهو حديث ضعيف خرجه ابن ماجة بإسناد ضعيف (12 / 207)*
*51 - المسجد لمن سبق، فلا يجوز لأحد أن يحجز مكانا في المسجد، ولهذا قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((لو يعلم الناس ما في النداء والصف الأول ثم لم يجدوا إلا أن يستهموا عليه لاستهموا)) [1] أي: لاقترعوا، فحجزه أمر لا يجوز وغصب للمكان ولا حق لمن غصبه، فالسابق أولى منه وأحق به حتى يتقدم الناس إلى الصلاة بأنفسهم (12 / 208)*
*52 - يرى – بعض أهل العلم - أن الأولى بالصبيان أن يصفوا وراء الرجال، ولكن هذا القول فيه نظر والأصح أنهم إذا تقدموا لا يجوز تأخيرهم، فإذا سبقوا إلى الصف الأول أو إلى الصف الثاني فلا يقيمهم من جاء بعدهم؛ لأنهم سبقوا إلى حق لم يسبق إليه غيرهم فلم يجز تأخيرهم لعموم الأحاديث في ذلك؛ لأن في تأخيرهم تنفيرا لهم من الصلاة، ومن المسابقة إليها فلا يليق ذلك . لكن لو اجتمع الناس بأن جاءوا مجتمعين في سفر أو لسبب فإنه يصف الرجال أولا، ثم الصبيان ثانيا، ثم النساء بعدهم إذا صادف ذلك وهم مجتمعون، أما أن يؤخذوا من الصفوف ويزالوا ويصف مكانهم الكبار الذين جاءوا بعدهم فلا يجوز ذلك لما ذكرنا . وأما قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((ليلني منكم أولو الأحلام والنهى)) . فالمراد به التحريض على المسارعة إلى الصلاة من ذوي الأحلام والنهى وأن يكونوا في مقدم الناس، وليس معناه تأخير من سبقهم من أجلهم؛ لأن ذلك مخالف للأدلة الشرعية التي ذكرنا (12 / 399)*
*53 - الناس في الجنائز يكونون خلف الإمام والجنائز يتسامح في صفوفها لما روى أبو داود والترمذي وابن ماجة رحمهم الله عن مالك بن هبيرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((ما من مسلم يموت فيصلي عليه ثلاثة صفوف من المسلمين إلا أوجب)) [2] ولهذا كان مالك رضي الله عنه إذا استقل الجماعة جعلهم ثلاثة صفوف ولو كانت غير تامة (12 / 208)*
*54 - لا مانع من الصلاة في حوش المسجد إذا كان الجماعة كلهم يصلون فيه أما إذا كان الجماعة يصلون في داخل المسجد فإنه لا مانع من الصلاة في الحوش إذا اتصلت الصفوف، وإلا فالواجب الصلاة مع الناس في الداخل، لما ثبت في الأحاديث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من وجوب إتمام الصف الأول فالأول (*12 / 210)


[1]- رواه البخاري في (الأذان) برقم (615)، ومسلم في (الصلاة) برقم (437) .

[2]- رواه أبو داود في (الجنائز) برقم (3166) .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصلاة 
باب صلاة الجماعة والإمامة:
*
*55 - بسبب كثرة الزحام في بعض مساجد الجمعة قد يمتلئ المسجد فيصلي البعض في الشوارع والطرقات مؤتمين بالإمام فما رأيكم في ذلك؟ وهل هناك فرق بين ما إذا كان الطريق بين المصلين والمسجد أو لا طريق فاصل؟*
*إذا اتصلت الصفوف فلا بأس، وهكذا إذا كان المأمومون خارج المسجد يرون بعض الصفوف أمامهم ولو فصل بينهم بعض الشوارع فلا حرج في ذلك لوجوب الصلاة في الجماعة وتمكنهم منها بالرؤية للإمام أو بعض المأمومين، لكن ليس لأحد أن يصلي امام الإمام . لان ذلك ليس موقفا للمأموم . (12 / 212)*
*56 - ما حكم الصلاة في قبو المسجد إذا كان المأموم لا يرى الإمام ولا يرى المأمومين الذين خلف الإمام، بل يسمع صوت الإمام عبر مكبر الصوت فقط؟*
*لا حرج في ذلك إذا كان القبو تابعا للمسجد لعموم الأدلة (12 / 213)*
*57 - يقوم بعض المسلمين من بعض البلدان الإسلامية بتخصيص الدور الأرضي في إحدى العمائر السكنية مسجدا تؤدى فيه الصلاة وذلك لعدم وجود أماكن أخرى فهل يجوز ذلك؟*
*لا نعلم حرجا في ذلك لعموم الأدلة الشرعية الدالة على شرعية تعمير المساجد وأداء الصلاة فيها ولحصول المقصود بذلك دون ضرر ولما في ذلك أيضا من تسهيل أداء المسلمين صلاتهم جماعة في بيت من بيوت الله . ويعطي هذا الدور حكم المسجد إذا وقفه مالكه لذلك . والله ولى التوفيق . (12 / 217)*
*58 - اطلعت على كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله وهو القول بصحة صلاة المنفرد خلف الصف للحاجة إذا لم يجد من يصف معه وهو قول قوي بلا شك، ولكن الأصح منه والأوفق لظاهر السنة عدم الصحة لأمور ثلاثة: أولها: عموم قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((لا صلاة لمنفرد خلف الصف)) [1] ولم يفصل . ثانيها: أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر من صلى خلف الصف وحده أن يعيد ولم يستفصل منه هل وجد أحدا أم لم يجد، ولو كان معذورا عند عدم وجود من يصف معه لاستفصله، ومعلوم أن تأخير البيان عن وقت الحاجة لا يجوز عند أهل العلم . ثالثها: أن في ذلك سدا لذريعة التساهل بالصلاة خلف الصف منفردا بدعوى أنه لم يجد فرجة في الصف، والغالب أنه لو لم يستعجل لوجد فرجة في الصف أو تمكن من الوقوف عن يمين الإمام (12 / 219)*
*59 - فإذا صليت وحدك خلف الصف ركعة أو أكثر فالصلاة غير صحيحة وعليك أن تعيدها (12 / 223)*
*60 - لو جاء المسبوق والإمام راكع فركع دون الصف ثم دخل في الصف قبل السجود أجزأه ذلك، لما ثبت في صحيح البخاري رحمه الله عن أبي بكرة الثقفي رضي الله عنه أنه جاء إلى الصلاة والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم راكع فركع دون الصف ثم دخل إلى الصف فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد السلام زادك الله حرصا ولا تعد ولم يأمره بقضاء الركعة (12 / 224)*
*61 - هل مضاعفة الصلاة في المسجد الحرام يشمل الحرم كله أم هو خاص بالمسجد نفسه؟*
*في المسألة قولان لأهل العلم، وأصحهما أن المضاعفة تعم جميع الحرم لعموم الآيات والأحاديث الدالة على أن الحرم كله يسمى المسجد الحرام، منها قوله جل وعلا: ﴿إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَيَصُدُّونَ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَالْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ الَّذِي جَعَلْنَاهُ لِلنَّاسِ سَوَاءً الْعَاكِفُ فِيهِ وَالْبَادِي وَمَنْ يُرِدْ فِيهِ بِإِلْحَادٍ بِظُلْمٍ نُذِقْهُ مِنْ عَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ﴾**[2]** والمسجد الحرام هنا يعم جميع الحرم وفي معناها آيات أخرى . لكن الصلاة في المسجد الذي حول الكعبة لها مزية فضل من وجوه كثيرة منها: كثرة الجمع، والقرب من الكعبة، وإجماع العلماء على مضاعفة الصلاة فيه، بخلاف المساجد الأخرى ففيها الخلاف الذي أشرنا إليه . (*4 / 130) (12 / 230) .
[1]- رواه أحمد في (مسند المدنيين) برقم (5708) بلفظ ((لا صلاة لرجل فرد خلف الصف))، وابن ماجه في (إقامة الصلاة) برقم (993) بلفظ: ((لا صلاة للذي خلف الصف)) .

[2]- سورة الحج الآية 25 .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصلاة* 

*باب صلاة المريض والمسافر:*
*1 - أجمع أهل العلم على أن من لا يستطيع القيام، له أن يصلي جالسا، فإن عجز عن الصلاة جالسا فإنه يصلي على جنبه مستقبل القبلة بوجهه، والمستحب أن يكون على جنبه الأيمن، فإن عجز عن الصلاة على جنبه صلى مستلقيان لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لعمران بن حصين: ((صل قائما فإن لم تستطع فقاعدا فإن لم تستطع فعلى جنب))**[1]** رواه البخاري وزاد النسائي: ((فإن لم تستطع فمستلقيا)) ومن قدر على القيام وعجز عن الركوع أو السجود لم يسقط عنه القيام، بل يصلي قائما فيومئ بالركوع ثم يجلس ويومئ بالسجود . لقوله تعالى: ﴿وَقُومُوا لِلَّهِ قَانِتِينَ﴾**[2]** ولقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((صل قائما)) ولعموم قوله تعالى: ﴿فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ﴾**[3]** وإن كان بعينه مرض فقال ثقات ثقات من علماء الطب: إن صليت مستلقيا أمكن مداواتك وإلا فلا، فله أن يصلي مستلقيا . ومن عجز عن الركوع والسجود أومأ بهما ويجعل السجود أخفض من الركوع، وإن عجز عن السجود وحده ركع وأومأ بالسجود، وإن لم يمكنه أن يحني ظهره حنى رقبته، إن كان ظهره متقوسا فصار كأنه راكع فمتى أراد الركوع زاد في انحنائه قليلا، ويقرب وجهه إلى الأرض في السجود أكثر من الركوع ما أمكنه ذلك، وإن لم يقدر على الإيماء برأسه كفاه النية والقول . ولا تسقط عنه الصلاة ما دام عقله ثابتا بأي حال من الأحوال للأدلة السابقة . ومتى قدر المريض في أثناء الصلاة على ما كان عاجزا عنه من قيام أو قعود أو ركوع أو سجود أو إيماء، انتقل إليه وبنى على ما مضى من صلاته (12 / 242)*
*2 - الواجب على الطبيب أن ينظر في الأمر، فإذا أمكن أن يتأخر بدء العملية حتى يدخل الوقت مثل الظهر فيصلي المريض الظهر والعصر جمعا إذا دخل وقت الظهر، وهكذا في الليل يصلي المغرب والعشاء جمعا إذا غابت الشمس قبل بدء العملية، أما إذا كان العلاج ضحى فإن المريض يكون معذورا إذا دعت الحاجة إلى إجراء العملية قبل دخول الوقت، وعليه إذا أفاق أن يقضي ما عليه ولو بعد يوم أو يومين، متى أفاق قضى ما عليه والحمد لله ولا شيء عليه مثل النائم والإغماء بسبب المرض أو العلاج حكمه حكم النوم إذا طال، فإن طال فوق ثلاثة أيام سقط عنه القضاء، وصار في حكم المعتوه حتى يرجع إليه عقله فيبتدئ فعل الصلاة بعد رجوع عقله إليه (12 / 251)*
*3 - إذا صلى المقيم خلف المسافر طلبا لفضل الجماعة وقد صلى المقيم فريضته فإنه يصلي مثل صلاة المسافر ركعتين لأنها في حقه نافلة، أما إذا صلى المقيم خلف المسافر صلاة الفريضة كالظهر والعصر والعشاء فإنه يصلي أربعا وبذلك يلزمه أن يكمل صلاته بعد أن يسلم المسافر من الركعتين، أما إن صلى المسافر خلف المقيم صلاة الفريضة لهما جميعا فإنه يلزم المسافر أن يتمها أربعا في أصح قولي العلماء . لما روى الإمام أحمد في مسنده والإمام مسلم في صحيحه رحمة الله عليهما أن ابن عباس سئل عن المسافر يصلي خلف الإمام المقيم أربعا ويصلي مع أصحابه ركعتين فقال: هكذا السنة . ولعموم قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . ((إنما جعل الإمام ليؤتم به فلا تختلفوا عليه))**[4]** متفق على صحته (12 / 259)*
*4 - كنت مسافرا وفي إحدى الاستراحات أدركت صلاة الظهر في مسجد الاستراحة وكانوا متمين، وحين دخلت في الصلاة كان الإمام في التشهد الأول وعندما سلم الإمام سلمت معه حيث أني مسافر فهل عملي هذا صواب وإذا كان الأمر خلاف ذلك فهل أعيد الصلاة**[5]**؟ .*
*ج: عليك أن تعيد الصلاة لأن الواجب على المسافر إذا صلى خلف المقيم أن يصلي أربعا لأن السنة قد صحت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بذلك (12 / 263)*
*5 - السفر عند أهل العلم هو ما يبلغ في المسافة يوما وليلة، يعني: مرحلتين، هذا الذي عليه جمهور أهل العلم، ويقدر ذلك بنحو ثمانين كيلو تقريبا بالنسبة لمن يسير في السيارة، وهكذا في الطائرات، وفي السفن، والبواخر، هذه المسافة أو ما يقاربها تسمى سفرا، وتعتبر سفرا في العرف فإنه المعروف بين المسلمين، فإذا سافر الإنسان على الإبل، أو على قدميه، أو على السيارات، أو على الطائرات، أو المراكب البحرية، هذه المسافة أو أكثر منها فهو مسافر، وقال بعض أهل العلم أنه يحد بالعرف، ولا يحد بالمسافة المقدرة بالكيلوات، فما يعد سفرا في العرف يسمى سفرا ويقصر فيه وما لا فلا، والصواب ما قرره جمهور أهل العلم وهو التحديد بالمسافة التي ذكرت، وهذا هو الذي عليه أكثر أهل العلم فينبغي الالتزام بذلك وهو الذي جاء عن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم وأرضاهم وهم أعلم الناس بدين الله وبسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . (12 / 267)*
*6 - سؤال عن جواز قصر الصلاة وجمعها لمن طبيعة دوامه السفر من المملكة إلى خارجها، أو من بعض مدن المملكة إلى بعضها التي يجوز للمسافر فيها القصر والجمع كسائقي السيارات، ومن في حكمهم من الباعة والمشترين المتجولين ؟*
*هؤلاء في حكم المسافرين، ويشرع لهم قصر الصلاة، ويجوز لهم الجمع كسائر المسافرين عند جمهور العلماء لعموم الأدلة الشرعية في ذلك، ولا نعلم دليلا يعارض ذلك، أما قول بعض الفقهاء أن المكاري الذي معه أهله ولا ينوي الإقامة ببلد معين لا يترخص برخص السفر فهو قول ضعيف لا نعلم له وجها من الشرع، كما نبه على ذلك أبو محمد بن قدامة- رحمه الله- في المغني (12 / 269)*
*7 - يرى الجمهور أن من عزم على الإقامة أكثر من أربعة أيام وجب عليه الإتمام والصوم في رمضان . وإذا كانت المدة أقل من ذلك فله القصر والجمع والفطر . لأن الأصل في حق المقيم هو الإتمام وإنما يشرع له القصر إذا باشر السفر . وقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه أقام في حجة الوداع أربعة أيام يقصر الصلاة ثم ارتحل إلى منى وعرفات، فدل ذلك على جواز القصر لمن عزم على الإقامة أربعة أيام أو أقل، أما إقامته صلى الله عليه وسلم تسعة عشر يوما عام الفتح وعشرين يوما في تبوك فهي محمولة على أنه لم يجمع الإقامة وإنما أقام بسبب لا يدري متى يزول، هكذا حمل الجمهور إقامته في مكة عام الفتح وفي تبوك عام غزوة تبوك احتياطا للدين وعملا بالأصل وهو وجوب الصلاة أربعا في حق المقيمين للظهر والعصر والعشاء . أما إن لم يجمع إقامة بل لا يدري متى يرتحل فهذا له القصر والجمع والفطر حتى يجمع على إقامة أكثر من أربعة أيام أو يرجع إلى وطنه (*12 / 270)


[1]- رواه البخاري في (الجمعة) برقم (1050)، وأبو داود في (الصلاة) برقم (815) .

[2]- سورة البقرة الآية 238 .

[3]- سورة التغابن الآية 16 .

[4]- رواه البخاري في (مواقيت الصلاة) برقم (510)، ومسلم في (صلاة المسافرين) برقم (1151، 1154) 

[5]- سؤال موجه من ع . س . من الرياض في مجلس سماحته .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصلاة* 


*باب صلاة المريض والمسافر:*

*8 - إن كان المسافر يريد أن يرتحل من مكانه في السفر قبل الزوال شرع له أن يصلي الظهر والعصر جمع تأخير، أما إن كان ارتحاله بعد الزوال فالأفضل له أن يصلي الظهر والعصر جمع تقديم، وهكذا الحكم في المغرب والعشاء إن ارتحل قبل الغروب أخر المغرب مع العشاء جمع تأخير، وإن ارتحل بعد الغروب قدم العشاء مع المغرب وصلاهما جمع تقديم، هذه سنته عليه الصلاة والسلام فيما ذكرنا، أما إن كان مقيما فهو مخير إن شاء جمع جمع تأخير وإن شاء جمع جمع تقديم، والأفضل له أن يصلي كل صلاة في وقتها كما فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في منى في حجة الوداع فإنه كان يصلي كل صلاة في وقتها . لأنه مقيم فإن دعت الحاجة إلى الجمع فلا حرج . لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم جمع في غزوة تبوك وهو مقيم، وهكذا المريض يفعل ما هو الأرفق به من الجمع- أعني جمع التقديم أو جمع التأخير- فإن لم يكن عليه مشقة تدعوه إلى الجمع صلى كل صلاة في وقتها هذا هو الأفضل له وإن جمع فلا بأس . (12 / 281)*
*9 - الذي وصل إلى مطار الرياض وهو لم يصل المغرب والعشاء فإنه يسن له الجمع بين المغرب والعشاء ويصلي العشاء قصرا . لأن المطار خارج البلد في الوقت الحاضر، وإن أخر العشاء وصلاها مع الناس تماما في البلد فلا بأس (12 / 286)*
*10 - لا يجوز للمسافر الواحد أن يقصر الصلاة بل يجب عليه أن يصلي مع جماعة المسلمين ويتمها، لأن القصر مستحب وأداؤها في الجماعة أمر مفترض، لكن إن كان المسافرون أكثر من واحد، فلا بأس أن يصلوا قصرا (12 / 288)*
*11 - إذا دخل على المسافر وقت الصلاة وهو في البلد ثم ارتحل قبل أن يصلي شرع له القصر إذا غادر معمور البلد في أصح قولي العلماء، وهو قول الجمهور . وإذا جمع وقصر في السفر ثم قدم البلد قبل دخول وقت الثانية، أو في وقت الثانية لم تلزمه الإعادة لكونه قد أدى الصلاة على الوجه الشرعي، فإن صلى الثانية مع الناس صارت له نافلة (12 / 290)*
*12 - إذا وجد العذر جاز أن يجمع بين الصلاتين الظهر والعصر، والمغرب والعشاء لعذر وهو المريض، والمسافر، وهكذا في المطر الشديد في أصح قولي العلماء، يجمع بين الظهر والعصر كالمغرب والعشاء، وبعض أهل العلم يمنع الجمع بين الظهر والعصر في البلد للمطر ونحوه كالدحض الذي تحصل به المشقة، والصواب جواز ذلك كالجمع بين المغرب والعشاء إذا كان المطر أو الدحض شديدا يحصل به المشقة، فإذا جمع بين الظهر والعصر جمع تقديم فلا بأس، كالمغرب والعشاء، سواء جمع في أول الوقت أو في وسط الوقت، المهم إذا كان هناك ما يشق عليهم وهو المطر الشديد بأن كانوا في المسجد ، أو في الأسواق ويشق عليهم المشي فيها لما فيها من الطين والماء جمعوا ولا بأس، وإن لم يجمعوا فلهم العذر يصلون في بيوتهم، بوجود الأمطار في الأسواق ووجود الطين . (12 / 292)*
*13 - هل النية شرط لجواز الجمع؟* 
*اختلف العلماء في ذلك والراجح أن النية ليست بشرط عند افتتاح الصلاة الأولى، بل يجوز الجمع بعد الفراغ من الأولى إذا وجد شرطه من خوف أو مطر أو مرض (10 / 425) (12 / 294)*
*14 - الواجب في جمع التقديم الموالاة بين الصلاتين ولا بأس بالفصل اليسير عرفا لما ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك، وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((صلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي))**[1]** والصواب أن النية ليست بشرط، أما جمع التأخير فالأمر فيه واسع . لأن الثانية تفعل في وقتها، ولكن الأفضل هو الموالاة بينهما تأسيا بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك (12 / 295)*


[1]- رواه البخاري في (الأذان) برقم (631).

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصلاة 
*
*باب صلاة المريض والمسافر:*


*15 - يشرع لكم - المسافرون - قصر الصلاة الرباعية، أما المغرب والفجر فلا قصر فيهما ولا تلزمكم الصلاة في المساجد مع المقيمين، فإن صليتم معهم فعليكم أن تصلوا أربعاً لأن السنة الثابتة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد دلت على أن المسافر إذا صلى خلف المقيم فإنه يصلي أربعا، وعليكم أن تصلوا مع المقيمين في المساجد صلاة المغرب والفجر، لأنه لا قصر فيهما (12 / 296)*
*16 - الذي عليه جمهور أهل العلم أن للمسافر أن يصلي صلاة السفر إذا فارق البلد لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان لا يقصر في أسفاره إلا إذا غادر المدينة، فيصلي ركعتين لأن العبرة بوقت الفعل، فإذا أذن المؤذن للظهر أو للعصر وخرج المسافر وجاوز عامر البلد شرع له أن يقصر الصلاة الرباعية فالعبرة بوقت الفعل لا بوقت الخروج من البلد، لأنه وقت الفعل مسافر (12 / 298)*
*17 - ليس هناك دليل فيما نعلم يدل على جواز جمع العصر مع الجمعة، ولم ينقل ذلك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عن أحد من أصحابه رضي الله عنهم، فالواجب ترك ذلك، وعلى من فعل ذلك أن يعيد صلاة العصر إذا دخل وقتها (12 / 300)*
*18 - الفصل بين المجموعتين بصلاة الجنازة لا حرج في ذلك؛لأن الفصل بين الصلاتين بصلاة الجنازة يعتبر فصلا يسيرا لا يمنع الجمع عند من اشترط ذلك (12 / 302)*
*19 - ما ثبت في الصحيحين من حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى بالمدينة ثمانا جميعا وسبعا جميعا وجاء في رواية مسلم في صحيحه أن المراد بذلك: الظهر والعصر، والمغرب والعشاء . وقال في روايته: ((من غير خوف ولا مطر)) وفي لفظ آخر: ((من غير خوف ولا سفر)) فالجواب أن يقال: قد سئل ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن ذلك فقال: لئلا يحرج أمته، قال أهل العلم: معنى ذلك لئلا يوقعهم في الحرج . وهذا محمول على أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم جمع بين الظهر والعصر وبين المغرب والعشاء بالمدينة لسبب يقتضي رفع الحرج والمشقة عن الصحابة في ذلك اليوم، إما لمرض عام، وإما لدحض وإما لغير ذلك من الأعذار التي يحصل بها المشقة على الصحابة ذلك اليوم، وقال آخرون: إن الجمع صوري وليس بحقيقي وإنما صلى الظهر في وقتها في آخره، والعصر في أوله، والمغرب في آخره، والعشاء في أوله، وهذا رواه النسائي بإسناد صحيح عن ابن عباس أنه صلى الظهر في آخر وقتها وقدم العصر، وصلى المغرب في آخر وقتها وقدم العشاء فسمي جمعا والحقيقة أنه صلى كل صلاة في وقتها . وهذا جمع منصوص عليه في الرواية الصحيحة عن ابن عباس فيتعين القول به، وأنه جمع صوري . فلا ينبغي لأحد أن يحتج بذلك على الجمع من غير عذر ولم يذكر ابن عباس - رضي الله عنهما- في هذا الحديث أن هذا العمل تكرر من النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم-، بل ظاهره أنه إنما وقع منه مرة واحدة. (12 / 304 - 310) (25 / 167)*
*20 - المشهور عند العلماء أن هذا القصر - القصر في المشاعر- خاص بالحجاج من أهل مكة فقط على قول من أجازه لهم . أما الجمهور فيرون أن أهل مكة لا يقصرون ولا يجمعون لأنهم غير مسافرين وعليهم أن يتموا كلهم ويصلوا الصلاة في أوقاتها . ولكن من أجازه للحجاج فهو خاص بالحجاج فقط من أهل مكة وهو الأصح؛ لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يأمرهم بالإتمام . أما الباعة ونحوهم ممن لم يقصد الحج فإنه يتم ولا يجمع كسائر سكان مكة (12 / 312)*
*21 - ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه جمع في غزوة تبوك وهو مقيم، رواه مسلم من حديث معاذ رضي الله عنه أما إقامته في مكة في يوم الفتح وفي حجة الوداع، فلم أر شيئا صريحا في ذلك، ولكن بعض الأحاديث يقتضي ظاهرها أنه كان يجمع في الأبطح في حجة الوداع، لكن ذلك ليس بصريح، وتركه أفضل كما في منى . (12 / 314)*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصلاة 

*
*باب صلاة الجمعة:*
*1 - السنة للإمام أن يقرأ في صلاة فجر يوم الجمعة سورتي تنزيل السجدة في الركعة الأولى وسورة هل أتى على الإنسان في الركعة الثانية ولا يلتفت إلى قول من يعترض في ذلك؛ لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقرأ بهما في صلاة الفجر يوم الجمعة وهو أرحم الناس وأعلم الناس وأشفقهم على الضعيف، وإذا ترك قراءتهما في الشهر أو في الشهرين مرة ليعلم الناس أن قراءتهما غير واجبة وأنه يجوز قراءة غيرهما فلا بأس (12 / 146 - 395)*
*2 - الصواب جواز إقامة الجمعة بثلاثة فأكثر إذا كانوا مستوطنين في قرية لا تقام فيها الجمعة، أما اشتراط أربعين أو اثني عشر أو أقل أو أكثر لإقامة الجمعة فليس عليه دليل يعتمد عليه فيما نعلم، وإنما الواجب أن تقام في جماعة وأقلها ثلاثة وهو قول جماعة من أهل العلم واختاره شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله وهو الصواب (4 / 306) (12 / 327) (25 / 195)*
*3 - تدرك - الجمعة - بركعة واحدة فإذا أدرك الركعة الثانية مع الإمام صلاها جمعة . أما إذا لم يأت إلا بعد السلام أو جاء بعد الركعة الثانية في التشهد أو في حال السجود في الركعة الثانية فإنه لا يصليها جمعة ولكن يصليها ظهرا؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من أدرك ركعة من الجمعة فليضف إليها أخرى وقد تمت صلاته))**[1]** فمفهومه أنه إذا ما أدرك إلا أقل من ركعة فإنه لا يكون مدركا للجمعة ولكنه يصلي ظهرا، هذا هو المشروع . وإذا أدرك إنسانا يقضي فصلى معه فليصلها ظهرا ولا يصلي جمعة، ويلاحظ في هذا أيضا أن يكون بعد الزوال، أما إذا كانت الجمعة قد صليت قبل الزوال فإنه لا يصلي الظهر إلا بعد الزوال . (12 / 329)*
*4 - الجمعة يجوز أن تصلي قبل الزوال في الساعة السادسة على الصحيح من قولي العلماء، ولكن الأفضل والأحوط أن تصلي بعد الزوال كما هو قول جمهور العلماء، أما الظهر فلا يجوز أن تصلي إلا بعد الزوال بإجماع المسلمين (12 / 330 – 341 - 391)*
*5 - من لم يحضر صلاة الجمعة مع المسلمين لعذر شرعي من مرض أو غيره أو لأسباب أخرى صلى ظهرا، وهكذا المرأة تصلي ظهرا، وهكذا المسافر وسكان البادية يصلون ظهرا كما دلت على ذلك السنة وهو قول عامة أهل العلم ولا عبرة بمن شذ عنهم، وهكذا من تركها عمدا يتوب إلى الله سبحانه ويصليها ظهرا (12 / 332)*
*6 - المرأة ليس عليها جمعة بل تصلي في بيتها ظهرا، ولكن إذا صلتها مع الناس جمعة أجزأتها وكفتها عن الظهر، كالمريض ليس عليه صلاة جمعة إنما يصلي ظهرا ومع هذا لو صلى مع الناس أجزأته الجمعة عن الظهر، وكالعبد المملوك ليس عليه جمعة وإنما عليه الظهر وإذا صلى مع الناس الجمعة أجزأته، وهكذا المسافر ليس عليه جمعة لكن لو صلى مع الناس الجمعة أجزأته عن الظهر . (12 / 334)*
*7 - المسلم إذا صلى الجمعة أو غيرها من الفرائض فإنه ليس له أن يصلها بصلاة حتى يتكلم أو يخرج من المسجد، والتكلم يكون بما شرع الله من الأذكار كقوله: استغفر الله . استغفر الله . استغفر الله . اللهم أنت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت يا ذا الجلال والإكرام، حين يسلم، وما شرع الله بعد ذلك من أنواع الذكر، وبهذا يتضح انفصاله عن الصلاة بالكلية حتى لا يظن أن هذه الصلاة جزء من هذه الصلاة والمقصود من ذلك تمييز الصلاة التي فرغ منها من الصلاة الأخرى، فإذا سلم من الجمعة فلا يصلها بالنافلة لئلا يعتقد هو أو غيره أنها مرتبطة بها أو أنها لازمة لها (12 / 335)*
*8 - السنة الإنصات إلى الخطبة وترك التسوك وسائر العبث من حين الشروع فيها إلى أن يفرغ منها، عملا بالأحاديث الصحيحة الواردة في ذلك (*12 / 336)

[1]- رواه الترمذي في (الجمعة) برقم (482) في باب ما جاء فيمن أدرك من الجمعة ركعة، والنسائي في (المواقيت) برقم (554)، وفي (الجمعة) برقم (1408)، وابن ماجه في (إقامة الصلاة والسنة فيها) برقم (1113).

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصلاة* 
*باب صلاة الجمعة:*

*9 - يجوز الكلام أثناء سكوت الإمام بين الخطبتين إذا دعت إليه الحاجة، ولا بأس بالإشارة لمن يتكلم والإمام يخطب ليسكت، كما تجوز الإشارة في الصلاة إذا دعت الحاجة إليها (12 / 337)*
*10 - تشرع الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا مر ذكره عليه الصلاة والسلام في خطب الجمعة والعيد ومجالس الذكر؛ لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((رغم أنف رجل ذكرت عنده فلم يصل علي))**[1]** صلى الله عليه وسلم (12 / 338)*
*11 - رفع اليدين غير مشروع لا في خطبة الجمعة ولا في خطبة العيد لا للإمام ولا للمأمومين، وإنما المشروع الإنصات للخطيب والتأمين على دعائه بينه وبين نفسه من دون رفع صوت، وأما رفع اليدين فلا يشرع . لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن يرفع يديه في خطبة الجمعة ولا في خطبة الأعياد، ولما رأى بعض الصحابة بعض الأمراء يرفع يديه في خطبة الجمعة أنكر عليه ذلك، وقال: ما كان النبي يرفعهما عليه الصلاة والسلام، نعم إذا كان يستغيث في خطبة الجمعة للاستسقاء، فإنه يرفع يديه في حال الاستغاثة- أي طلب نزول المطر- لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يرفع يديه في هذه الحالة، فإذا استسقى في خطبة الجمعة أو في خطبة العيد فإنه يشرع له أن يرفع يديه تأسيا بالنبي عليه الصلاة والسلام . (12 / 339)*
*12 - لا يشرع تشميته – العاطس - لوجوب الإنصات، فكما لا يشمت العاطس في الصلاة كذلك لا يشمت العاطس في حال الخطبة (12 / 339)*
*13 - الواجب على إمام الجمعة وخطيبها أن يقيم الجمعة وأن يحضر في المسجد ويصلي بمن حضر، فقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقيمها في يوم العيد يصلي العيد والجمعة عليه الصلاة والسلام وربما قرأ في العيد وفي الجمعة جميعا بسبح والغاشية فيها جميعا، كما قاله النعمان بن بشير رضي الله عنهما فيما ثبت عنه في الصحيح، لكن من حضر صلاة العيد ساغ له ترك الجمعة ويصلي ظهرا في بيته أو مع بعض إخوانه إذا كانوا قد حضروا صلاة العيد، وإن صلى الجمعة مع الناس كان أفضل وأكمل، وإن ترك صلاة الجمعة لأنه حضر العيد وصلى العيد فلا حرج عليه لكن عليه أن يصلي ظهرا فردا أو جماعة (12 / 341)*
*14 - الطائفة التي لا تقيم صلاة الجمعة إلا بشرط أن يكون الإمام عدلا أو معصوما قد ابتدعت في الدين ما لم يأذن به الله واشترطت شرطا لا أصل له في الشرع المطهر (12 / 343)*
*15 - كان بعض أهل العلم يرى أن الجمعة لا تقام في القرى الصغيرة وإنما تقام في الأمصار الجامعة، ولكن هذا القول ضعيف ولا وجه له في الشرع المطهر وهو مروي عن أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه، ولكن لم يصح ذلك عنه، وقد أقيمت صلاة الجمعة في المدينة المنورة بعد ما هاجر إليها أول المسلمين وهي ليست مصرا جامعا وإنما تعتبر من القرى، ثم أقامها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما قدم المدينة ولم يزل يقيمها حتى توفي عليه الصلاة والسلام، وأقيمت صلاة الجمعة في البحرين في قرية يقال لها جواثا في عهده صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم ينكر ذلك عليه الصلاة والسلام . والخلاصة: أن الواجب هو إقامة صلاة الجمعة في القرى والأمصار؛ عملا بالأدلة الشرعية من الكتاب والسنة، وتحصيلا لما في إقامتها من المصالح العظيمة التي من جملتها جمع الناس على الخير ووعظهم وتذكيرهم وتعليمهم ما ينفعهم وتعارفهم وتعاونهم على البر والتقوى إلى غير ذلك من المصالح العظيمة (12 / 343) (12 / 361) (25 / 190)*
*16 - بدأ الأذان للجمعة مرتين في عهد عثمان رضي الله عنه والسبب كثرة الناس، وقد صدر من اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء فتوى في ذلك هذا نصها: ثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((عليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين فتمسكوا بها وعضوا عليها بالنواجذ...))**[2]** الحديث . والنداء يوم الجمعة كان أوله حين يجلس الإمام على المنبر في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبي بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما، فلما كانت خلافة عثمان وكثر الناس أمر عثمان رضي الله عنه يوم الجمعة بالأذان الأول، وليس ببدعة لما سبق من الأمر باتباع سنة الخلفاء الراشدين، والأصل في ذلك ما رواه البخاري والنسائي والترمذي وابن ماجة وأبو داود واللفظ له: (عن ابن شهاب أخبرني السائب بن يزيد أن الأذان كان أوله حين يجلس الإمام على المنبر يوم الجمعة في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبي بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما فلما كان خلافة عثمان وكثر الناس أمر عثمان يوم الجمعة بالأذان الثالث فأذن به على الزوراء فثبت الأمر على ذلك))**[3]**وقد علق القسطلاني في شرحه للبخاري على هذا الحديث بأن النداء الذي زاده عثمان هو عند دخول الوقت سماه ثالثا باعتبار كونه مزيدا على الأذان بين يدي الإمام والإقامة للصلاة وأطلق على الإقامة أذاناً تغليبا بجامع الإعلام فيهما، وكان هذا الأذان لما كثر المسلمون فزاده عثمان رضي الله عنه اجتهادا منه ووافقه سائر الصحابة بالسكوت وعدم الإنكار فصار إجماعا سكوتيا (12 / 349)*


[1]- رواه الترمذي في (الدعوات) برقم (3468)، وأحمد في (باقي مسند المكثرين) برقم (7139).

[2]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند الشاميين) برقم (16695).

[3]- رواه الإمام البخاري في (الجمعة) برقم (1392)، وأبو داود في (الصلاة) برقم (1087) واللفظ له .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصلاة 
باب صلاة الجمعة:*

*17 - الذي عليه جمهور أهل العلم تحريم تعدد الجمعة في قرية واحدة إلا من حاجة . لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن يقيم في مدينته المنورة مدة حياته صلى الله عليه وسلم سوى جمعة واحدة، وهكذا في عهد خلفائه الراشدين أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي رضي الله عنهم أجمعين، وهكذا في سائر الأمصار الإسلامية في صدر الإسلام وإن دعت الحاجة الشديدة إلى إقامة جمعتين أو أكثر في البلد أو الحارة الكبيرة فلا بأس بذلك في أصح قولي العلماء(12 / 351 - 354)*
*18 - يظهر للمتأمل أن القول بجواز ترجمة الخطب باللغات السائدة بين المخاطبين الذين يعقلون بها الكلام ويفهمون بها المراد أولى وأحق بالاتباع، ولا سيما إذا كان عدم الترجمة يفضي إلى النزاع والخصام، فلا شك أن الترجمة والحالة هذه متعينة لحصول المصلحة بها وزوال المفسدة، وإذا كان في المخاطبين من يعرف اللغة العربية فالمشروع للخطيب أن يجمع بين اللغتين فيخطب باللغة العربية ويترجمها باللغة الأخرى التي يفهمها الآخرون، وبذلك يجمع بين المصلحتين وتنتفي المضرة كلها وينقطع النزاع بين المخاطبين . (12 / 372)*
*19 - الجمعة إنما تجب على المستوطنين، والدليل على ذلك: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يأمر بها المسافرين ولا أهل البادية، ولم يفعلها في أسفاره عليه الصلاة والسلام ولا أصحابه رضي الله عنهم، وقد ثبت في الأحاديث الصحيحة أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم عام حجة الوداع صلى الظهر في عرفة يوم الجمعة، ولم يصل الجمعة ولم يأمر الحجاج بذلك؛ لأنهم في حكم المسافرين، ولا أعلم خلافا بين علماء الإسلام في هذه المسألة بحمد الله، إلا خلافا شاذا من بعض التابعين لا ينبغي أن يعول عليه . ولكن لو وجد من يصلي الجمعة من المسلمين المستوطنين فالمشروع لكم ولأمثالكم من المقيمين في البلاد إقامة مؤقتة لطلب علم أو تجارة ونحو ذلك الصلاة معهم لتحصيل فضل الجمعة . ولأن جمعا من أهل العلم قالوا بوجوبها على المسافر تبعا للمستوطن إذا أقام في محل تقام فيه الجمعة إقامة تمنعه من قصر الصلاة (12 / 377)*
*20 - ذهب جمهور أهل العلم إلى عدم اشتراط أن يكون خطيب الجمعة هو إمام صلاتها لعدم الدليل على ذلك، وخالف في ذلك بعض أهل العلم فذهبوا إلى اشتراط أن يكون خطيب الجمعة هو الإمام في صلاتها . والصواب أنه لا حرج في ذلك إذا دعت الحاجة إليه (12 / 382)*
*21 - يجوز أن يتولى الأذان الأول واحد، والثاني آخر، والخطبة شخص، والإمامة شخص، كل ذلك لا حرج فيه والحمد لله، لكن الأفضل أن يتولى الخطبة من يتولى الصلاة، وأن يتولى الصلاة من يتولى الخطبة إذا تيسر ذلك، فالأفضل أن يكون الإمام هو الخطيب كما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والخلفاء الراشدون، لكن لو خطب إنسان وصلى آخر فلا حرج . (12 / 386)*
*22 - ليس للجمعة سنة راتبة قبلها في أصح قولي العلماء، ولكن يشرع للمسلم إذا أتى المسجد أن يصلي ما يسر الله له من الركعات يسلم من كل ثنتين، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((صلاة الليل والنهار مثنى مثنى))**[1]** رواه الإمام أحمد وأهل السنن بإسناد حسن، وأصله في الصحيح من دون ذكر النهار . ولأنه قد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في أحاديث كثيرة ما يدل على أن المشروع للمسلم إذا أتى المسجد يوم الجمعة أن يصلي ما كتب الله له قبل خروج الإمام ولم يحدد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ركعات محددة في ذلك فإذا صلى ثنتين أو أربعا أو أكثر من ذلك فكله حسن وأقل ذلك ركعتان تحية المسجد، أما بعدها فلها سنة راتبة أقلها ركعتان وأكثرها أربع، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من كان منكم مصليا بعد الجمعة فليصل بعدها أربعا)**[2]** وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي ركعتين بعد الجمعة في بيته (12 / 386)*
*23 - السنة عند دخول المسجد أن يصلي الداخل ركعتين تحية المسجد ولو كان الإمام يخطب؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إذا دخل أحدكم المسجد فلا يجلس حتى يصلي ركعتين))**[3]** أخرجه الشيخان في الصحيحين. ولما روى مسلم في صحيحه عن جابر رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((إذا جاء أحدكم يوم الجمعة والإمام يخطب فليركع ركعتين وليتجوز فيهما))**[4]** .(12 / 388)*
*24 - الأذان – الأول - إنما أحدثه عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه في خلافته لما كثر الناس في المدينة، أراد بذلك تنبيههم على أن اليوم يوم الجمعة، وتبعه الصحابة في ذلك، ومنهم علي رضي الله عنه واستقر بذلك كونه سنة؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((عليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين فتمسكوا بها وعضوا عليها بالنواجذ))**[5]** وقد ذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى شرعية الركعتين بعد هذا الأذان . لعموم قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم(بين كل أذانين صلاة بين كل أذانين صلاة ثم قال في الثالثة لمن شاء))**[6]** والأظهر عندي أن الأذان المذكور لا يدخل في ذلك . لأن مراد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالأذانين: الأذان والإقامة فيما عدا يوم الجمعة، أما يوم الجمعة فإن المشروع للجماعة أن يستعدوا لسماع الخطبة بعد الأذان .(12 / 390)*


[1]- رواه الترمذي في (الصلاة) برقم (389، 394)، والنسائي في (قيام الليل) برقم (1648) .

[2]- رواه مسلم في (الجمعة) برقم (881)، والترمذي في (الجمعة) برقم (481)، والدارمي في (الصلاة) برقم (1575) واللفظ له .

[3]- رواه البخاري في (الصلاة) برقم (425)، ومسلم في (صلاة المسافرين) برقم (1166، 1167) وأحمد في (باقي مسند الأنصار) واللفظ له .

[4]- أخرجه البخاري في (الجمعة) برقم (1170)، ومسلم في (الجمعة) برقم (875) واللفظ له .

[5]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند الشاميين) برقم (16695) .

[6]- رواه البخاري في (الأذان) برقم (588، 591) واللفظ له، ورواه مسلم في (صلاة المسافرين) برقم (1384) .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصلاة 
باب صلاة الجمعة:

*
*25 - لا يجوز للمسلم أن يرفع صوته بالقراءة في المسجد أو غيره إذا كان يشوش على من حوله من المصلين أو القراء، بل السنة أن يقرأ قراءة لا يؤذي بها غيره؛ لما ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه خرج على الناس ذات يوم في المسجد وهم يرفع بعضهم الصوت على بعض بالقراءة فقال: ((أيها الناس كلكم يناجي الله فلا يرفع بعضكم صوته على بعض أو قال: فلا يجهر بعضكم على بعض))**[1]** (12 / 392)*
*26 - أحرى وأرجى – الأوقات لساعة الإجابة - ما بين الجلوس على المنبر إلى أن تقضي الصلاة، وما بعد صلاة العصر إلى غروب الشمس، هذه الأوقات هي الأرجى لساعة الإجابة، وبقية الأوقات في يوم الجمعة كلها ترجى فيها إجابة الدعاء، لكن أرجاها ما بين جلوس الإمام على المنبر إلى أن تقضي الصلاة وما بين صلاة العصر إلى غروب الشمس (12 / 402) (25 / 198)*
*27 - السنة غسل يوم الجمعة عند التهيؤ لصلاة الجمعة، والأفضل أن يكون ذلك عند التوجه إلى المسجد، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إذا راح أحدكم إلى الجمعة فليغتسل))**[2]** وإذا كان اغتسل في أول النهار أجزأه؛ لأن غسل يوم الجمعة سنة مؤكدة، وقال بعض أهل العلم بالوجوب، فينبغي المحافظة على هذا الغسل يوم الجمعة في يوم الجمعة والأفضل أن يكون عند توجهه إلى الجمعة كما تقدم . لأن هذا أبلغ في النظافة، وأبلغ في قطع الروائح الكريهة، مع العناية بالطيب واللباس الحسن (12 / 404)*
*28 - هل يكفي غسل الجنابة عن غسل الجمعة ؟* 
*إذا كان في النهار كفاه ذلك، والأفضل أن ينويهما جميعا وذلك بأن ينوي بغسله: الجمعة والجنابة، وبذلك يحصل له- إن شاء الله- فضل غسل الجمعة (12 / 406)*
*29 - ما يفعله بعض الناس من حجز أماكن بوضع نعال أو بشت أو شيء آخر ويذهب فهذا لا يجوز، فالمسجد لمن تقدم، وهكذا الصف الأول وما بعده للمتقدم، فمن تقدم فهو أولى به، أما أن يحجزه بنعال أو بأشياء غير ذلك أو سجادة فهذا لا يجوز .(12 / 407)*
*30 - الواجب على الآباء أن لا يحضروا أولادهم الصغار الذين دون السبع حتى يعقلوا، فإذا بلغوا سبعا وعقلوا شرع أمرهم بالصلاة، أما إذا كانوا دون ذلك، أو ما عندهم عقل فإنه لا ينبغي إحضارهم؛ لأنهم لا صلاة لهم؛ ولأنهم يضرون بالمصلين ويشوشون عليهم . (12 / 408)*
*31 - ينبغي للمؤمن في الجمعة أن ينصت ويخشع ويحذر العبث بالحصى أو غيره، وإذا سلم عليه أحد أشار إليه ولم يتكلم، وإن وضع يده في يده إذا مدها من غير كلام فلا بأس كما تقدم، ويعلمه بعد انتهاء الخطبة أن هذا لا ينبغي له، وإنما المشروع له إذا دخل والإمام يخطب أن يصلي ركعتين تحية المسجد ولا يسلم على أحد حتى تنتهي الخطبة، وإذا عطس فعليه أن يحمد الله في نفسه ولا يرفع صوته (12 / 410)*
*32 - في بعض المساجد في أنحاء كثيرة من العالم الإسلامي تتلى آيات من القرآن الكريم بمكبرات الصوت وذلك قبل صلاة الجمعة فما الحكم ؟*
*لا نعلم لذلك أصلا لا من الكتاب ولا من السنة ولا من عمل الصحابة ولا السلف الصالح رضي الله عن الجميع ويعتبر ذلك حسب الطريقة المذكورة من الأمور المحدثة التي ينبغي تركها؛ لأنه أمر محدث . ولأنه قد يشغل المصلين والقراء عن صلاتهم وقراءتهم (12 / 413)*
*33 - جاء في قراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة أحاديث لا تخلو من ضعف، لكن ذكر بعض أهل العلم أنه يشد بعضها بعضا وتصلح للاحتجاج، وثبت عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه أنه كان يفعل ذلك . فالعمل بذلك حسن؛ تأسيا بالصحابي الجليل رضي الله عنه . وعملا بالأحاديث المشار إليها . لأنه يشد بعضها بعضا ويؤيدها عمل الصحابي المذكور، أما قراءتها في ليلة الجمعة فلا أعلم له دليلا وبذلك يتضح أنه لا يشرع ذلك (12 / 415) (24 / 385)(25 / 196)*


[1]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند المكثرين) برقم (4692، 5096)، ومالك في (الموطأ) في (النداء للصلاة) برقم (163).
[2]- أخرجه البخاري في (الجمعة) برقم (882) واللفظ له ومسلم في (الجمعة) برقم (845).

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصلاة* 

*باب صلاة العيدين:*
*1- صلاة العيد فرض كفاية عند كثير من أهل العلم، ويجوز التخلف من بعض الأفراد عنها، لكن حضوره لها ومشاركته لإخوانه المسلمين سنة مؤكدة لا ينبغي تركها إلا لعذر شرعي. وذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى أن صلاة العيد فرض عين كصلاة الجمعة، فلا يجوز لأي مكلف من الرجال الأحرار المستوطنين أن يتخلف عنها، وهذا القول أظهر في الأدلة وأقرب إلى الصواب. ويسن للنساء حضورها مع العناية بالحجاب والتستر وعدم التطيب؛ لما ثبت في الصحيحين عن أم عطية رضي الله عنها أنها قالت: (أمرنا أن نخرج في العيدين العواتق والحيض ليشهدن الخير ودعوة المسلمين وتعتزل الحيض المصلى)**[1]**(13 / 7)*
*2 - صلاة العيد إنما تقام في المدن والقرى، ولا تشرع إقامتها في البوادي والسفر، هكذا جاءت السنة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولم يحفظ عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عن أصحابه رضي الله عنهم أنهم صلوا صلاة العيد في السفر ولا في البادية . وقد حج حجة الوداع عليه الصلاة والسلام فلم يصل الجمعة في عرفة وكان ذلك اليوم هو يوم الجمعة، ولم يصل صلاة العيد في منى. وفي اتباعه صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه رضي الله عنهم كل الخير والسعادة (13 / 9)*
*3 - صلاة العيد وصلاة الجمعة من الشعائر العظيمة للمسلمين، وكلتاهما واجبة، الجمعة فرض عين، والعيد فرض كفاية عند الأكثر، وفرض عين عند بعضهم، واختلف العلماء في العدد المشترط لهما، وأصح الأقوال أن أقل عدد تقام به الجمعة والعيد ثلاثة فأكثر، أما اشتراط الأربعين فليس له دليل صحيح يعتمد عليه. (13 / 12)*
*4 - إذا وافق العيد يوم الجمعة جاز لمن حضر العيد أن يصلي جمعة وأن يصلي ظهرا؛ لما ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا، فقد ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه رخص في الجمعة لمن حضر العيد وقال: (اجتمع في يومكم هذا عيدان فمن شهد العيد فلا جمعة عليه)[2] ولكن لا يدع صلاة الظهر، والأفضل أن يصلي مع الناس جمعة، فإن لم يصل الجمعة صلى ظهرا. أما الإمام فيصلي بمن حضر الجمعة إذا كانوا ثلاثة فأكثر منهم الإمام، فإن لم يحضر معه إلا واحد صليا ظهرا (13 / 13)*


[1]ـ رواه البخاري في (الحيض) باب شهود الحائض العيدين برقم (324) , ومسلم في (العيدين) باب ذكر 
إباحة خروج النساء في العيدين برقم (890) .

[2] ـ رواه ابن ماجة في (إقامة الصلاة والسنة فيها) باب ما جاء فيما إذا اجتمع العيدان في يوم برقم (1311) .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصلاة* 


*باب صلاة العيدين:
**5 - السنة لمن أتى مصلى العيد لصلاة العيد، أو الاستسقاء أن يجلس ولا يصلي تحية المسجد؛ لأن ذلك لم ينقل عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عن أصحابه رضي الله عنهم فيما نعلم إلا إذا كانت الصلاة في المسجد فإنه يصلي تحية المسجد؛ لعموم قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إذا دخل أحدكم المسجد فلا يجلس حتى يصلي ركعتين)**[1]** متفق على صحته.*
*والمشروع لمن جلس ينتظر صلاة العيد أن يكثر من التهليل والتكبير؛ لأن ذلك هو شعار ذلك اليوم، وهو السنة للجميع في المسجد وخارجه حتى تنتهي الخطبة. ومن اشتغل بقراءة القرآن فلا بأس (13 / 14)*
*6 - الأصل في التكبير في ليلة العيد، وقبل صلاة العيد في الفطر من رمضان، وفي عشر ذي الحجة، وأيام التشريق، أنه مشروع في هذه الأوقات العظيمة وفيه فضل كثير؛ لقوله تعالى في التكبير في عيد الفطروَلِتُكْمِلُوا الْعِدَّةَ وَلِتُكَبِّرُوا اللَّهَ عَلَى مَا هَدَاكُمْ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ)**[2]** وقوله تعالى في عشر ذي الحجة وأيام التشريق: (لِيَشْهَدُوا مَنَافِعَ لَهُمْ وَيَذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ فِي أَيَّامٍ مَعْلُومَاتٍ عَلَى مَا رَزَقَهُمْ مِنْ بَهِيمَةِ الْأَنْعَامِ)**[3]** الآية، وقوله عز وجل: (وَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ فِي أَيَّامٍ مَعْدُودَاتٍ)**[4]** الآية. (13 / 20)*
*7 - التكبير المطلق والمقيد يجتمعان في أصح أقوال العلماء في خمسة أيام، وهي: يوم عرفة ويوم النحر وأيام التشريق الثلاثة. وأما اليوم الثامن وما قبله إلى أول الشهر فالتكبير فيه مطلق لا مقيد ـ لما تقدم من الآية والآثار، وفي المسند عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، أنه قال: (ما من أيام أعظم عند الله ولا أحب إليه العمل فيهن من هذه الأيام العشر فأكثروا فيهن من التهليل والتكبير والتحميد)**[5]** أو كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام (13 / 19) (26 / 89)*
*8 - التكبير الجماعي محدث فهو بدعة، وعمل الناس إذا خالف الشرع المطهر وجب منعه وإنكاره ; لأن العبادات توقيفية لا يشرع فيها إلا ما دل عليه الكتاب والسنة , أما أقوال الناس وآراؤهم فلا حجة فيها إذا خالفت الأدلة الشرعية , وهكذا المصالح المرسلة لا تثبت بها العبادات , وإنما تثبت العبادة بنص من الكتاب أو السنة أو إجماع قطعي .والمشروع أن يكبر المسلم على الصفة المشروعة الثابتة بالأدلة الشرعية وهي التكبير فرادى . (13 / 22)*
*9 - النداء لصلاة العيد أو التراويح أو القيام أو الوتر كله بدعة لا أصل له، وقد ثبت في الأحاديث الصحيحة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان (يصلي صلاة العيد بغير أذان ولا إقامة)، ولم يقل أحد من أهل العلم فيما نعلم أن هناك نداء بألفاظ أخرى، وعلى من زعم ذلك إقامة الدليل، والأصل عدمه، فلا يجوز أن يشرع أحد عبادة قولية أو فعلية إلا بدليل من الكتاب العزيز أو السنة الصحيحة أو إجماع أهل العلم - كما تقدم - لعموم الأدلة الشرعية الناهية عن البدع والمحذرة منها (13 / 23)*
*10 - لا حرج أن يقول المسلم لأخيه في يوم العيد أو غيره تقبل الله منا ومنك أعمالنا الصالحة، ولا أعلم في هذا شيئا منصوصا، وإنما يدعو المؤمن لأخيه بالدعوات الطيبة؛ لأدلة كثيرة وردت في ذلك (13 / 25)*

[1]ـ رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند الأنصار) حديث أبي قتادة الأنصاري برقم (22146) , والبخاري في الصلاة) باب ما جاء في التطوع مثنى مثنى برقم (1167) , ومسلم في (صلاة المسافرين) باب استحباب تحية المسجد برقم (741). 

[2] ـ سورة البقرة الآية (185) .

[3] ـ سورة الحج الآية 28 . 

[4] ـ سورة البقرة , الآية 203 .

[5] ـ رواه الأمام أحمد في (مسند عبدالله بن عمر) برقم (5423, 6119) .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصلاة* 

*باب صلاة الكسوف والاستسقاء:*
*1 - صلاة الكسوف سنة مؤكدة؛ لما ورد فيها من الأحاديث الصحيحة، وليست واجبة عند أهل العلم؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما سأله بعض الوفود عن الصلاة، وأخبره بأن عليه الصلوات الخمس، فقال السائل: هل علي غيرها؟ قال (لا إلا أن تطوع)**[1]** (13 / 29)*
*2 - لا أعلم دليلا يدل على تخصيص الكسوف بوقت معين، والأرجح أنه يمكن كسوف الشمس والقمر في كل وقت، وليس مع من خصص ذلك بوقت معين دليل فيما نعلم (13 / 34)*
*3 - قد بين الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في الأحاديث الصحيحة صفة صلاة الكسوف، وأمر أن ينادى لها بجملة: الصلاة جامعة. وأصح ما ورد في ذلك في صفتها أن يصلي الإمام بالناس ركعتين في كل ركعة قراءتان وركوعان وسجدتان ويطيل فيهما القراءة والركوع والسجود، وتكون القراءة الأولى أطول من الثانية، والركوع الأول أطول من الركوع الثاني، وهكذا القراءة في الركعة الثانية أقل من القراءة الثانية في الركعة الأولى، وهكذا الركوع في الركعة الثانية أخف من الركوعين في الأولى. وهكذا القراءة في الثانية من الركعة الثانية أخف من القراءة الأولى فيها، وهكذا الركوع الثاني فيها أخف من الركوع الأول فيها. أما السجدتان في الركعتين فيسن تطويلهما تطويلا لا يشق على الناس؛ لأن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام فعل ذلك، ثم بعد الصلاة يشرع للإمام إذا كان لديه علم أن يعظ الناس ويذكرهم ويخبرهم أن كسوف الشمس والقمر آيتان من آيات الله يخوف الله بهما عباده، وأن المشروع للمسلمين عند ذلك الصلاة وكثرة الذكر والدعاء والتكبير والعتق والصدقة حتى ينكشف ما بهم (13 / 34)* 
*4 - قد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه أمر أن ينادى لصلاة الكسوف بقول: (الصلاة جامعة)**[2]** والسنة للمنادي أن يكرر ذلك حتى يظن أنه أسمع الناس، وليس لذلك حد محدود فيما نعلم . والله ولي التوفيق (13/ 38)*


[1]ـ رواه البخاري في (الأيمان) باب الزكاة من الإسلام برقم (46) , ومسلم في (الإيمان) باب بيان الصلوات برقم (11) .

[2]ـ رواه البخاري في (الجمعة) باب النداء بـ الصلاة جامعة في الكسوف برقم (1045) , ومسلم في (الكسوف) باب صلاة الكسوف برقم (910) واللفظ له .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصلاة* 


*باب صلاة الكسوف والاستسقاء:*


*5 -* *متى كسفت الشمس بعد العصر فإنه يشرع للمسلمين أن يبادروا بصلاة الكسوف مع الذكر والدعاء والتكبير والاستغفار والصدقة؛ عملا بالأحاديث كلها في ذلك . أما إذا كسف القمر بعد طلوع الفجر فظاهر الأدلة الخاصة كما تقدم يقتضي شرعية صلاة الكسوف؛ لأن سلطانه لم يذهب بالكلية فيشرع لكسوفه صلاة الكسوف؛ لعموم الأحاديث، ومن ترك فلا حرج عليه؛ عملا بالقول الثاني؛ ولأن سلطانه في الليل وقد ذهب الليل، ومن صلى لكسوف القمر بعد الفجر فالأفضل البدار بذلك قبل صلاة الفجر، وهكذا لو كسف في آخر الليل ولم يعلم إلا بعد طلوع الفجر فإنه يشرع البدء بصلاة الكسوف ثم يصلي صلاة الفجر بعد ذلك، مع مراعاة تخفيف صلاة الكسوف حتى يصلي الفجر في وقتها. وفيما ذكرناه الجمع بين الأحاديث والعمل بها كلها (13 / 41)*
*6 - صلاة الكسوف لا تكرر، ولكن يشرع للمسلمين الإكثار من الاستغفار والذكر والتكبير والصدقة والعتق؛ لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر الأمة بذلك عند وجود الكسوف (13 / 44)*
*7 - تسن الخطبة بعد صلاة الكسوف؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فعل ذلك، وقد قال الله عز وجل: (لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ)**[1]** وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من رغب عن سنتي فليس مني)**[2]** ولما في ذلك من المصلحة العامة للمسلمين، وتفقيههم في الدين، وتحذيرهم من أسباب غضب الله وعقابه. ويكفي أن يفعل ذلك وهو في المصلى بعد الفراغ من الصلاة. والله ولي التوفيق (13 / 44)*
*8 - لا أعلم دليلا يعتمد عليه في شرعية الصلاة للزلازل ونحوها، وإنما جاءت السنة الصحيحة بالصلاة والذكر والدعاء والصدقة حين الكسوف. وذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى شرعية صلاة الكسوف للزلزلة، ولا أعلم نصاً عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك، وإنما ذلك مروي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما. وقد علم بالأدلة الشرعية أن العبادات توقيفية لا يشرع منها إلا ما دل عليه الكتاب والسنة الصحيحة؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد)**[3]** متفق على صحته من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها (13 / 45)*




[1]ـ سورة الأحزاب , الآية 21 .


[2]ـ رواه البخاري في (النكاح) باب الترغيب في النكاح برقم (5063) , ومسلم في (النكاح) استحباب النكاح لمن تاقت نفسه إليه برقم (1401) .


[3]ـ رواه البخاري في (الصلح) باب إذ1 اصطلحوا على صلح جور برقم (2697) , ومسلم في (الأقضية) باب نقض الأحكام الباطلة برقم (1718) .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصلاة* 


*باب صلاة الكسوف والاستسقاء:*


*9 - ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ما يدل على أنه خطب قبل الصلاة وخطب بعد الصلاة- في صلاة الاستسقاء -، ولعل ذلك كان في حالين، وفي وقتين، فإنه ثبت أنه دعا وخطب قبل الصلاة، وثبت في أحاديث أخرى أنه دعا وخطب بعد الصلاة، جاء في حديث عبد الله بن زيد وحديث أبي هريرة أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى ثم دعا وخطب عليه الصلاة والسلام، وجاء في حديث ابن عباس ما يؤيد ذلك وأنه صلى كما يصلي في العيد.*
*وقد جاء في حديث عبد الله بن زيد أيضا وحديث عائشة أنه خطب قبل الصلاة وصلى بعد ذلك، فكل منهما ثابت، وكل منهما موسع بحمد الله، من خطب ثم صلى فلا بأس، ومن صلى ثم خطب فلا بأس، كل هذا جاء عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام، والأمر في ذلك واسع والحمد لله، ومن شبهها بالعيد - كما قال ابن عباس وأخبر أنه صلى كما صلى في العيد - فقد أصاب السنة، ووافق ما رواه عبد الله بن زيد في إحدى روايتيه، ووافق حديث أبي هريرة في الصلاة ثم الخطبة ومن خطب قبل ذلك وافق حديث عبد الله بن زيد المخرج في الصحيحين، ووافق حديث عائشة فكل منهما سنة، وكل منهما خير والحمد لله. (13 / 61)*
*10 - بعد نزول المطر يستحب أن يقول المسلم: (اللهم صيبا نافعاً مطرنا بفضل الله ورحمته).*
*هكذا السنة، مطرنا بفضل الله ورحمته، اللهم صيبا نافعا. هكذا علم النبي الأمة عليه الصلاة والسلام أن يقولوا هكذا، ولا يجوز أن يقال مطرنا بنوء كذا، أو لقد صدق نوء كذا، أو لقد صدق الحاسب الفلاني، كل هذا لا يجوز، فإن النجوم ليس لها أثر في هذا الأمر لا في اجتماعها ولا افتراقها ولا طلوعها ولا غروبها، هي سائرة كما أمرها الله وكما سيرها سبحانه، ليس لها تعلق بالمطر وليس لها أسباب في المطر، بل كله من رحمة الله عز وجل وفضله وإحسانه كما يشاء جل وعلا، فلا يقال مطرنا بنوء كذا ولا بنجم كذا، ولا يقال صدق نوء كذا، أو صدق الحاسب الفلاني، أو ما أشبه ذلك، كل هذا لا وجه له، ولا أصل له. بل بين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كفر، وأنه لا يجوز، فوجب على أهل الإسلام الحذر من ذلك . ويستحب للمسلم أن يكشف بعض جسده عند نزول المطر حتى يصيبه المطر؛ لفعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، كما جاء في الحديث الذي رواه مسلم في الصحيح عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال: (أصابنا مع رسول الله مطر فحسر ثوبه حتى أصابه المطر) فقالوا يا رسول الله لم فعلت هذا فقال: (لأنه حديث عهد بربه)**[1]** فدل ذلك على استحباب أن يكشف المرء بعض الشيء من جسده كذراعه أو رأسه حتى يصيبه المطر، كما فعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. فالمشروع أن يكشف المسلم مثلا عمامته عن رأسه، أو طرف ردائه عن عضده، أو عن ذراعه حتى يصيبه المطر، أو ساقه، أو ما أشبه ذلك مما يجوز كشفه عند الناس كالقدم والساق والرأس واليد ونحو ذلك. (13 / 63)*
*11 - إذا صدر الأمر بإقامة صلاة الاستسقاء وكان أهل بلد عندهم سيول كثيرة فهل تلزمهم الصلاة، أم أنهم يصلون ويدعون لغيرهم .؟*
*يشرع لهم إقامة صلاة الاستسقاء امتثالا لأمر ولي الأمر، ويدعون للمحتاجين أن يغيثهم الله من فضله، وأن يزيل شدتهم ويرحمهم برحمته؛ لأن المسلمين شيء واحد وبناء واحد كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (المؤمن للمؤمن كالبنيان يشد بعضه بعضاً)**[2]** وشبك بين أصابعه.(13 / 65)*
*12 - يشرع للبادية والمسافرين أن يصلوا صلاة الاستسقاء إذا احتاجوا إلى ذلك؛ عملا بسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يستسقي عند الجدب، ويسأل الله سبحانه الغيث للمسلمين . فإذا دعت الحاجة سكان البادية إلى الاستغاثة شرعت لهم صلاة الاستسقاء، وهكذا المسافرون إذا احتاجوا إلى ذلك شرع لهم أن يستغيثوا ربهم، كما قال الله سبحانه: (ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ)**[3]** (13 / 66)*


[1] ـ رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند أنس بن مالك) برقم (11957) ومسلم في (صلاة الاستسقاء) باب الدعاء في الاستسقاء برقم (898) , وأبو داود في (الأدب) باب ما جاء في المطر برقم (5100) .
[2] ـ رواه البخاري في (المظالم والغضب) باب نصر المظلوم برقم (2446) , ومسلم في (البر والصلة والآداب) باب تراحم المؤمنين وتعاطفهم برقم (2585) .
[3] ـ سورة غافر , الآية 60 .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصلاة* 

*باب صلاة الكسوف والاستسقاء:*



*13 - الظاهر من الأحاديث الواردة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في صلاة الاستسقاء أن الرداء يكون على حالته المعتادة، وإنما يقلب في أثناء الخطبة عندما يحول الإمام رداءه. أما أن يحول الرداء أو العباءة عن حالها قبل ذلك، فالأظهر أن ذلك غير مشروع ومخالف للسنة. وفق الله الجميع (13 / 83)*
*14 - إذا كانت المرأة تتكشف عند تحويلها للرداء في صلاة الاستسقاء والرجال ينظرون إليها فإنها لا تفعل؛ لأن قلب الرداء سنة، والتكشف أمام الرجال فتنة ومحرم، وأما إذا كانت لا تتكشف فالظاهر أن حكمها حكم الرجل؛ لأن هذا هو الأصل، وهو تساوي الرجال والنساء في الأحكام، إلا ما دل الدليل على الاختلاف بينهما فيه (13 / 84)*
*15 - إذا كان أهل بلد لا يأمرهم واليها بإقامة صلاة العيد أو صلاة الاستسقاء، فإنه يشرع لهم أن يصلوا صلاة العيد وصلاة الاستسقاء في الصحراء إذا تيسر ذلك، وإلا ففي المساجد؛ لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم شرع ذلك لأمته (13 / 85)*
*16 - إذا سمع الرعد يقول: (سبحان من سبح الرعد بحمده والملائكة من خيفته) جاء هذا عن الزبير وعن بعض السلف، فإذا قال المؤمن ذلك فحسن. أما عند نزول المطر فيقول: (اللهم صيبا نافعا مطرنا بفضل الله ورحمته) هكذا جاءت الأحاديث عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم (13 / 86)*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الصلاة 


باب صلاة الجنائز:
1 - طلب الموت لا يجوز ولا يجوز تمنيه أيضا؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا يتمنين أحدكم الموت لضر نزل به فإن كان لا بد متمنيا فليقل اللهم أحيني ما كانت الحياة خيراً لي وتوفني إذا كانت الوفاة خيراً لي)[1] متفق على صحته. وكان من دعائه عليه الصلاة والسلام: (اللهم بعلمك الغيب وقدرتك على الخلق أحيني ما علمت الحياة خيراً لي وتوفني إذا كانت الوفاة خيراً لي)[2] فنوصيك بهذا الدعاء، أصلح الله حالك وقدر لك ما فيه الخير والصلاح وحسن العاقبة. (13 / 92)
2 - يقال للمحتضر – عند التلقين - قل: لا إله إلا الله، اذكر ربك يا فلان، وإذا قالها كفى، ولا يضجر المحتضر حتى يثبت على الشهادة، وإذا ذكر الله عنده وقلده المحتضر كفى والحمد لله (13 / 93)
3 - قراءة سورة (يس) عند الاحتضار جاءت في حديث معقل بن يسار أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (اقرأوا على موتاكم يس) صححه جماعة وظنوا أن إسناده جيد وأنه من رواية أبي عثمان النهدي عن معقل بن يسار، وضعفه آخرون، وقالوا: إن الراوي له ليس هو أبا عثمان النهدي ولكنه شخص آخر مجهول. فالحديث المعروف فيه أنه ضعيف لجهالة أبي عثمان، فلا يستحب قراءتها على الموتى. والذي استحبها ظن أن الحديث صحيح فاستحبها، لكن قراءة القرآن عند المريض أمر طيب ولعل الله ينفعه بذلك، أما تخصيص سورة (يس) فالأصل أن الحديث ضعيف فتخصيصها ليس له وجه. (5 / 407) (13 / 93) 
4 - القراءة على الأموات ليس لها أصل يعتمد عليه ولا تشريع، وإنما المشروع القراءة بين الأحياء ليستفيدوا ويتدبروا كتاب الله ويتعقلوه، أما القراءة على الميت عند قبره أو بعد وفاته قبل أن يقبر أو القراءة له في أي مكان حتى تهدى له فهذا لا نعلم له أصلا، وقد صنف العلماء في ذلك وكتبوا في هذا كتابات كثيرة منهم من أجاز القراءة ورغب في أن يقرأ للميت ختمات وجعل ذلك من جنس الصدقة بالمال، ومن أهل العلم من قال: هذه أمور توقيفية؛ يعني أنها من العبادات فلا يجوز أن يفعل منها إلا ما أقره الشرع. والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد)[3] وليس هناك دليل في هذا الباب فيما نعلمه يدل على شرعية القراءة للموتى، فينبغي البقاء على الأصل وهو أنها عبادة توقيفية، فلا تفعل للأموات بخلاف الصدقة عنهم والدعاء لهم والحج والعمرة وقضاء الدين، فإن هذه الأمور تنفعهم، وقد جاءت بها النصوص . وثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (إذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث: صدقة جارية، أو علم ينتفع به، أو ولد صالح يدعو له)[4] (4 / 340) (13 / 96) 
5 - ما حكم وضع الحناء في يد المرأة المتوفاة، أو التي تحتضر؟
لا أعلم لهذا أصلا يرجع إليه (13 / 98)
6 - بعض الناس يجعلون الورد (بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم) 786 مرة، ويقرءون الواقعة 42 مرة، وسورة الذاريات 60 مرة، وسورة يس 41 مرة، عند الميت وغيره، ويقرءون في الورد (يا لطيف) 16641 مرة، فهل هذا جائز أم لا؟
لا أعلم لهذا العمل أصلا بهذا العدد المعين في الشرع المطهر، بل التعبير بذلك واعتقاد أنه سنة بدعة (13 / 98)
7 - يستحب ذلك – توجيه المحتضر للقبلة - عند أهل العلم؛ لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (الكعبة قبلتكم أحياء وأمواتاً)[5] (13 / 101)
8 - لا بأس بتقبيل الميت إذا قبله أحد محارمه من النساء أو قبله أحد من الرجال كما فعل أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (13 / 102)
9 - من مات من المكلفين وهو لا يصلي فهو كافر، لا يغسل ولا يصلى عليه، ولا يدفن في مقابر المسلمين ولا يرثه أقاربه، بل ماله لبيت مال المسلمين في أصح أقوال العلماء لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الصحيح: (بين الرجل وبين الشرك والكفر ترك الصلاة)[6] أخرجه الإمام مسلم في صحيحه (13 / 105)
10 - هل للمغسل أن يسأل أهل الميت هل المتوفى يصلي أم لا؟
ما دام ظاهره الإسلام، والذين أحضروه مسلمون فلا حاجة إلى سؤالهم، وقد يتساهل البعض في ذلك فيترتب على ذلك فضائح، وكذلك عند الصلاة عليه، فلا يسأل عنه إذا كان ظاهره الإسلام (13 / 106)


[1] ـ رواه البخاري في (الدعوات) باب الدعاء بالموت برقم (6351) , ومسلم في (الذكر والدعاء والاستغفار) باب كراهة تمني الموت لضر نزل به برقم (2680)
[2] ـ رواه الإمام أحمد في (أول مسند الكوفيين) برقم (17861) , والنسائي في (السهو) برقم (1305)
[3] ـ رواه البخاري معلقاً في (البيوع) باب النجش (4/355 ـ فتح) ومسلم في (الأقضية) باب نقض الأحكام الباطلة برقم (1718) .
[4] ـ رواه مسلم في (الوصية) باب ما يلحق الإنسان من الثواب بعد وفاته برقم (1631)
[5] - رواه أبو داود في (الوصايا) برقم (2874) بلفظ: (البيت الحرام قبلتكم أحياءً وأمواتاً) .
[6] ـ رواه الإمام أحمد في (باقي مسند المكثرين) في مسند جابر بن عبدالله برقم (14762) , ومسلم في (الإيمان) باب بيان إطلاق اسم الكفر على من ترك الصلاة برقم (82) .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصلاة 
باب صلاة الجنائز:
*
*11 - إذا أوصى الميت بتحديد من يغسله فهل تنفذ وصيته؟* 
*نعم تنفذ وصيته (13 / 107)*
*12 - لا بأس أن يغسل الرجل زوجته والمرأة زوجها؛ لأن ذلك جاءت به السنة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعن سلف الأمة في ذلك. أما غير الزوجة كالأم والبنت فلا يجوز للرجل تغسيلهما ولا غيرهما من محارمه النساء. ويلحق بالزوجة المملوكة التي يباح له وطؤها فلا بأس بغسلها إذا ماتت لأنها كالزوجة، وهكذا البنت الصغيرة التي دون السبع لا حرج على الرجل في تغسيلها، سواء كان محرماً لها أو أجنبياً عنها؛ لأنها لا عورة لها محترمة، وهكذا المرأة لها تغسيل الصبي الذي دون السبع (13 / 108)*
*13 - إذا كانت – المتوفاة المطلقة - رجعية فلا بأس – أن يغسلها زوجها -، يعني طلقة واحدة أو اثنتين (13 / 110)*
*14 - الذي أرى أن تعملوا بما تضمنه حديث أم عطية، فتغسلوا الميت بالماء والسدر في جميع الغسلات، وتبدءوا بميامنه ومواضع الوضوء منه مع العناية بإزالة الأوساخ المتراكمة وغيرها في جميع الغسلات حتى ينقى، ولو زاد على سبع؛ للحديث المذكور . ولا حاجة إلى الصابون والشامبو وغيرهما، إلا إذا لم يكف السدر في إزالة الأوساخ فلا بأس باستعمال الصابون والشامبو والأشنان وغيرها من الأنواع المزيلة للأوساخ بدءا من الغسلة الأولى، ويجعل في الغسلة الأخيرة شيء من الكافور؛ للحديث المذكور، هذا هو السنة فيما أعلم من الأحاديث الصحيحة؛ لحديث أم عطية وما جاء في معناه. (13 / 111)*
*15 - هل رغوة السدر على الرأس بالنسبة للميت سنة ؟*
*ذكره بعض الفقهاء وقالوا إنه أبلغ في التنظيف وهو ليس بلازم، وإنما المشروع أن يغسل الميت بالماء والسدر (13 / 113)*
*16 - يستحب قص شاربه – أي الميت - وقلم أظفاره، وأما حلق العانة، ونتف الإبط فلا أعلم ما يدل على شرعيته، والأولى ترك ذلك؛ لأنه شيء خفي وليس بارزاً كالظفر والشارب*
*17 - أما حلق العانة والختان فلا يشرع فعلهما في حق الميت لعدم الدليل على ذلك (13 / 114)*
*18 - إذا مات الميت وعليه أسنان ذهب أو فضة ونزعها لا يحصل بسهولة فلا بأس بتركها سواء كان مدينا أم غير مدين، وفي الإمكان نبشه بعد حين وأخذها للورثة أو الدين، أما إذا تيسر نزعها وجب ذلك؛ لأنها مال لا ينبغي إضاعته مع القدرة (13 / 115)*
*19 - تطييب الميت وكفنه سنة إذا كان غير مُحْرِمٍ (13 / 115)*
*20 - لا أعلم لهذا- تسويك الميت- أصلاً، وإنما يوضأ ثم يغسل، وإذا سوكه عند المضمضة فلا بأس كالحي (13 / 115)*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الصلاة 
باب صلاة الجنائز:



21 - النساء يغسلن النساء، والرجال يغسلون الرجال (13 / 117)
22 - ما حكم إقامة دورات لتعليم تغسيل الأموات ؟ 
تعليم تغسيل الموتى طيب ومشروع وليس فيه شيء؛ لأن بعض الناس لا يحسن التغسيل، والحاجة ماسة إلى معرفة كيفية تغسيل الميت (13 / 118)
23 - تصوير الميت حين التغسيل لا يجوز؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن تصوير ذوات الأرواح ولعن المصورين، وقال: (إن أشد الناس عذابا يوم القيامة المصورون)[1] أما إن كان مراد السائل بيان صفة تغسيل الميت كما شرع الله عز وجل في شريط يوزع أو يباع فلا بأس، كما يسجل تعليم الناس الصلاة وغيرها مما يحتاجه الناس من غير تصوير. (8 / 425)(13 / 119 - 120)
24 - التعليم يكون بغير الفيديو؛ لما في الأحاديث الكثيرة الصحيحة من النهي عن التصوير ولعن المصورين (8 / 425) ((13 / 119 - 120) 
25 - المحرم إذا توفي فإنه يغسل ولا يطيب ولا يغطى وجهه ولا رأسه ويكفن في إحرامه ولا يلبس قميصاً ولا عمامة ولا غير ذلك؛ لأنه يبعث يوم القيامة ملبياً كما صح بذلك الحديث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا يقضى عنه ما بقي من أعمال حجه سواء كانت وفاته قبل عرفة أو بعدها؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يأمر بذلك (13 / 120)
26 - يعامل - من مضى في حج فاسد فمات - معاملة من مات في حج صحيح، يكفن في ثوبيه، ولا يطيب، ولا يغطى وجهه، ولا رأسه؛ لحديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما في الذي سقط عن راحلته ومات وهو محرم فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (اغسلوه بماء وسدر وكفنوه في ثوبيه ولا تحنطوه ولا تخمروا وجهه ولا رأسه فإنه يبعث يوم القيامة ملبياً)[2] متفق على صحته واللفظ لمسلم (13 / 120)
27 - يغسل – المظلوم - ويصلى عليه، فعمر الفاروق رضي الله عنه قتل مظلوما وعثمان رضي الله عنه قتل مظلوما ومع هذا غسلا وصلى عليهما الصحابة رضي الله عنهم، وهكذا علي رضي الله عنه قتل مظلوما وغسل وصلي عليه (13 / 121)
28 - قاتل نفسه يغسل ويصلى عليه ويدفن مع المسلمين؛ لأنه عاص وهو ليس بكافر؛ لأن قتل النفس معصية وليس بكفر . وإذا قتل نفسه والعياذ بالله يغسل ويكفن ويصلى عليه، لكن ينبغي للإمام الأكبر ولمن له أهمية أن يترك الصلاة عليه من باب الإنكار؛ لئلا يظن أنه راض عن عمله، والإمام الأكبر أو السلطان أو القضاة أو رئيس البلد أو أميرها إذا ترك ذلك من باب إنكار هذا الشيء وإعلان أن هذا خطأ فهذا حسن، ولكن يصلي عليه بعض المصلين (13 / 122)
29 - يجب تغسيله - الإنسان الذي يموت في حادث ويتشوه جسمه وربما تقطع بعض أجزائه - كما يغسل غيره إذا أمكن ذلك، فإن لم يمكن فإنه ييمم؛ لأن التيمم يقوم مقام التغسيل بالماء عند العجز عن ذلك (13 / 123)
30 - علامات الخير لا بأس بالإخبار عنها، أما الشر فلا؛ لأنها غيبة، لكن لو قال: إن بعض الأموات يكون أسود أو غير ذلك فلا بأس، لكن الممنوع أن يقول غسلت فلانا ورأيت فيه كذا من علامات الشر؛ لأن ذلك يحزن أهله ويؤذيهم وهو من الغيبة(13 / 123)


[1] ـ رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند المكثرين) برقم (3377) , والبخاري في (اللباس) برقم (5994) , ومسلم في (اللباس والزينة) برقم (3943) .

[2] ـ رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند بني هاشم) برقم (1853) , والبخاري في (الجنائز) برقم (1265), ومسلم في (الحج) برقم (1206) , واللفظ له .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصلاة* 
*باب صلاة الجنائز:*

*31 - السنة أن يكفن الرجل في ثلاثة أثواب بيض، كما كفن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك، وإن كفن في ثوب واحد واسع يعمه ويستره كفى، وإن كفن في قميص وإزار ولفافة جاز. أما المرأة فالأفضل تكفينها في خمسة أثواب: إزار، وخمار، وقميص، ولفافتين، فهذا هو الأفضل كما ذكره أهل العلم، وجاء في ذلك أحاديث تدل عليه، وإن كفنت في أقل من ذلك فلا بأس. (13 / 127)*
*32 - ليس في ذلك – عدد العقد في الكفن - حد؛ لكن الثلاث تكفي في أعلاه وأسفله ووسطه، وإن اكتفي باثنتين فلا بأس لكن المهم ضبط الكفن حتى لا ينتشر (13 / 128)*
*33 - يجعل بعض المغسلين على الميت في حوادث السيارات كيساً من البلاستيك حتى لا يخرج الدم على الأكفان؟*
*لا بأس أن يجعل على الجرح ما يمسكه. .(13 / 128)*
*34 - إذا خرج دم بعد تكفين الميت هل يلزم تغيير الكفن؟* 
*يغير الكفن، أو يغسل، ويجعل على محل النزيف شيء يمسكه مثل الشمع وغيره (13/ 129)*
*35 - الصلاة على الجنازة مشروعة للجميع، للرجال والنساء، تصلي على الجنازة في البيت أو في المسجد كل ذلك لا بأس به، وقد صلت عائشة رضي الله عنها والنساء على سعد بن أبي وقاص رضي الله عنه لما توفي في مسجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، والمقصود أن الصلاة على الجنائز مشروعة للجميع، وإنما المنهي عنه زيارتهن للقبور واتباع الجنائز، أما صلاتهن على الميت في البيت أو في المسجد أو في المصلى أو في بيت أهله فلا بأس بذلك، وقد كانت النساء يصلين على الجنائز خلف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وخلف الخلفاء الراشدين. (13 / 133)*
*36 - نرجو له - من صلى على جنائز - قراريط بعدد الجنائز؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من صلى على جنازة فله قيراط ومن تبعها حتى تدفن فله قيراطان)**[1]** وما جاء في معنى ذلك من الأحاديث، وكلها دالة على أن القراريط تتعدد بعدد الجنائز، فمن صلى على جنازة فله قيراط ومن تبعها حتى تدفن فله قيراط، ومن صلى عليها وتبعها حتى يفرغ من دفنها فله قيراطان، وهذا من فضل الله سبحانه وجوده وكرمه على عباده، فله الحمد والشكر لا إله غيره ولا رب سواه (13 / 136)*
*37 - إمام المسجد أولى بالصلاة على الجنازة من الشخص الموصى له لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا يؤمن الرجل الرجل في سلطانه)**[2]** وإمام المسجد هو صاحب السلطان في مسجده (13 / 137)*
*38 - ما حكم السفر لأجل الصلاة على الميت ؟*
*لا حرج في ذلك (13 / 138)*
*39 - ثبت في حديث ابن عباس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (ما من رجل مسلم يموت فيقوم على جنازته أربعون رجلاً لا يشركون بالله شيئاً إلا شفعهم الله فيه)**[3]** رواه مسلم، ولذا استحب العلماء تحري المسجد الذي فيه جماعة كثيرة للصلاة على الميت فيه، وكلما كان العدد أكثر صار أقرب إلى الخير وأكثر للدعاء (13 / 138)*
*40 - بالنسبة لاستحباب تكثير الصفوف حتى مع عدم اكتمال الصف الأول ما حكمه؟*
*الأصل أن يصفوا في صلاة الجنازة كما يصفون في الصلاة المكتوبة فيكملون الصف الأول فالأول، أما عمل مالك ابن هبيرة رضي الله عنه ففي سنده ضعف وهو مخالف للأحاديث الصحيحة الدالة على وجوب إكمال الصف الأول فالأول في الصلاة (*13 / 139)


[1] ـ رواه مسلم في (الجنائز) باب فضل الصلاة على الجنازة برقم (946) .

[2] ـ رواه مسلم في (المساجد ومواضع الصلاة) برقم (673) .

[3] ـ رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند بني هاشم) برقم (2505) , ومسلم في (الجنائز) برقم (948) .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصلاة* 
*باب صلاة الجنائز:*

*41 - من السنة أن يقف الإمام عند رأس الرجل ووسط المرأة وإذا كانت جنائز كثيرة يقدم الرجل ثم الطفل الذكر ثم المرأة ثم الطفلة الأنثى ويصلي عليهم جميعا؛ لأن المقصود الإسراع بالجنازة، ويجعل رأس الطفل عند رأس الرجل ووسط المرأة عند رأس الرجل وكذلك الطفلة عملا بالسنة (13 / 139)*
*42 - إذا دعت الحاجة فيصف عن يمينه وشماله - الإمام - والسنة الصلاة خلف الإمام، لكن لو كان المكان ضيقا؛ فلا بأس (13 / 140)*
*43 - الصلاة على الميت صفتها أن يكبر الإمام ويتعوذ ويسمي ويقرأ الفاتحة، ويستحب أن يقرأ معها سورة قصيرة مثل الإخلاص، أو العصر، أو بعض الآيات؛ لأنه قد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما ما يدل على ذلك، ويكبر الثانية ويصلي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مثلما يصلي عليه في التشهد الأخير، ثم يكبر الثالثة ويدعو للميت بالدعاء المعروف ويذكَّر لفظ الدعاء للرجل ويؤنث للمرأة، ويجمع الضمير للجنازات المجتمعة ثم يكبر الرابعة ويسكت قليلا ثم يسلم عن يمينه تسليمة واحدة، أما الاستفتاح فلا بأس بفعله ولا بأس بتركه، وتركه أفضل أخذا من قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أسرعوا بالجنازة...)**[1]** الحديث. (13 / 140)*
*44 - - قراءة الفاتحة في صلاة الجنازة - واجبة كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (صلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي)**[2]** وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: (لا صلاة لمن لم يقرأ بفاتحة الكتاب)**[3]** متفق على صحته (13 / 143)*
*45 - الجهر بها- الفاتحة - في بعض الأحيان لا بأس به، وإن قرأ معها سورة قصيرة فلا بأس أيضاً بل هو أفضل؛ لأنه قد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما، وإن اقتصر على الفاتحة كفى (13 / 143)*
*46 - المعروف عند أهل العلم وجوب الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وينبغي ألا يدعها المصلي على الجنازة بعد التكبيرة الثانية (13 / 144)*
*47 - يدعى للأموات جميعا ذكورا كانوا أم إناثا، أو ذكورا وإناثا بقوله: اللهم اغفر لهم وارحمهم... إلى آخره، وإن كانوا اثنين: اللهم اغفر لهما وارحمهما... إلى آخر الدعاء. أما الطفل فيقال في الدعاء له: اللهم اجعله ذخرا لوالديه، وفرطا وشفيعا مجابا، اللهم أعظم به أجورهما، وثقل به موازينهما، وألحقه بصالح سلف المؤمنين، واجعله في كفالة إبراهيم عليه السلام، وقه برحمتك عذاب الجحيم، وإن كان المأموم لا يعرف عدد الأموات دعا لهم، وإن لم يعرف عددهم بقوله: اللهم اغفر لهم وارحمهم.. إلى آخره (13 / 145)*
*48 - إذا كان المأموم يجهل هل الميت رجل أم امرأة، فكيف يكون دعاؤه؟*
*الأمر في هذا واسع، فإن قال: اللهم اغفر له... إلى آخره، يعني الميت، وإن قال: اللهم اغفر لها، يعني الجنازة، فلا بأس. (13 / 146)*
*49 - يقال في الصلاة على الطفل مثلما يقال في الصلاة على الكبير، لكن عند الدعاء يقول: اللهم اجعله ذخرا لوالديه وفرطا وشفيعا مجابا، اللهم أعظم به أجورهما وثقل به موازينهما وألحقه بصالح سلف المؤمنين، واجعله في كفالة إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام وقه برحمتك عذاب الجحيم؛ لأنه ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (الطفل يصلى عليه ويدعى لوالديه)**[4]**. (13 / 147)*
*50 - هل يقرأ بعد التكبيرة الرابعة شيء؟* 
*لم يثبت شيء في ذلك بل يكبر ثم يسكت قليلا ثم يسلم بعد الرابعة (13 / 147)*

[1]ـ رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند المكثرين) برقم (27304) , والبخاري في (الجنائز) برقم (1315) , ومسلم في (الجنائز) برقم (944) . 
[2]ـ رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند البصريين) برقم (20007) , والبخاري في (الأذان) برقم (631).
[3]ـ رواه البخاري في (الأذان) برقم (756) , ومسلم في (الصلاة) برقم (394) .
[4]ـ رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند الكوفيين) برقم (17709) ولفظه: "والسقط يصلى عليه ....." إلخ

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصلاة 
باب صلاة الجنائز:

51 - الأفضل الاقتصار على أربع تكبيرات، كما عليه العمل الآن؛ لأن هذا هو الآخر من فعل نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والنجاشي مع كونه له مزية كبيرة اقتصر عليه الصلاة والسلام في التكبير عليه بأربع (13 / 148)
52 - السنة رفع اليدين مع التكبيرات الأربع كلها؛ لما ثبت عن ابن عمر وابن عباس أنهما كانا يرفعان مع التكبيرات كلها، ورواه الدارقطني مرفوعا من حديث ابن عمر بسند جيد. (13 / 148)
53 - السنة لمن فاته بعض تكبيرات الجنازة أن يقضي ذلك؛ لعموم قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إذا أقيمت الصلاة فامشوا إليها وعليكم السكينة والوقار فما أدركتم فصلوا وما فاتكم فاقضوا)[1] وصفة القضاء: أن يعتبر ما أدركه هو أول صلاته وما يقضيه هو آخرها؛ لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (فما أدركتم فصلوا وما فاتكم فأتموا)[2] فإذا أدرك الإمام في التكبيرة الثالثة كبر وقرأ الفاتحة، وإذا كبر الإمام الرابعة كبر بعده وصلى على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فإذا سلم الإمام كبر المأموم المسبوق ودعا للميت دعاء موجزا، ثم يكبر الرابعة ويسلم. وفق الله الجميع لما يرضيه. ((13 / 149)
54 - نعم يجوز الترحم عليه – الفاسق -، والدعاء له بالعفو والمغفرة، كما يصلى عليه صلاة الجنازة إذا كان فاسقا لا كافرا . (6 / 496)
55 - إذا رفعت الجنازة فكيف يصلي من فاته بعض الصلاة؟
يكبر في الحال ويقرأ الفاتحة ثم يكبر بعد إمامه التكبيرة التي أدركها فيصلي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم إذا سلم الإمام يكبر ويقول اللهم اغفر له ثم يكبر ويسلم إذا كان قد فاته تكبيرتان (13/150)
56 - يصلي معهم على الجنازة ثم يصلي الفرض؛ لأن الجنازة تفوت والفرض لا يفوت، وأما إذا حملت الجنازة فلا يصلي عليها، وإنما يتبعها ويصلي عليها بعد الدفن أو عند القبر. (13 / 151)
57 - حكم الصلاة على الجنازة بعد دفنها سنة؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى عليها بعد الدفن، والذي ما حضر الصلاة عليها يصلي عليها بعد الدفن، حتى الذي صلى عليها لا مانع من أن يعيد الصلاة عليها مع المصلين ولا حرج في ذلك حتى لو صلى عليها مرتين أو ثلاثا مع من يصلي عليها ممن فاتته الصلاة عليها، والمشهور عند العلماء أنها إلى شهر تقريباً (13 / 153)
58 - الأحوط تركه – الصلاة على القبر بعد شهر-؛ لأن فيه خلافا بين العلماء، وأكثر ما ورد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه صلى على القبر بعد شهر، والأصل عدم الصلاة على القبور (13/ 154)
59 - إن كان هناك سبب – لتكرار الصلاة على الجنازة - فلا بأس مثل أشخاص حضروا بعد الصلاة عليها فإنهم يصلون عليها عند القبر أو بعد الدفن، وهكذا يشرع لمن صلى عليها مع الناس في المصلى أن يصلي عليها مع الناس في المقبرة؛ لأن ذلك من زيادة الخير له وللميت . (13 / 156)
60 - لا يصلى على القبر وقت النهي إلا إذا كان ذلك في الوقت الطويل أي بعد صلاة العصر وصلاة الفجر فوقت النهي هنا طويل فلا بأس بالصلاة في هذا الوقت؛ لأنها من ذوات الأسباب، أما في الأوقات المضيقة وهي التي جاءت في حديث عقبة رضي الله عنه في صحيح مسلم، قال رضي الله عنه: (ثلاث ساعات كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ينهانا أن نصلي فيهن وأن نقبر فيهن موتانا حين تطلع الشمس بازغة حتى ترتفع وحين يقوم قائم الظهيرة حتى تزول وحين تضيف الشمس للغروب)[3] فلا تجوز الصلاة في هذه الأوقات على الميت ولا دفنه فيها لهذا الحديث الصحيح (13 / 157)

[1]ـ رواه الإمام أحمد في (باقي مسند المكثرين) برقم (9967) , واللفظ له , والبخاري في (الأذان) برقم (636). 
[2]ـ رواه البخاري في (الأذان) باب لا يسعى إلى الصلاة برقم (636) , ومسلم في (المساجد ومواضع الصلاة) باب استحباب إتيان الصلاة بوقار وسكينة برقم (602) .
[3] ـ رواه أحمد في (مسند الشاميين) برقم (16926) , ومسلم في (صلاة المسافرين وقصرها) برقم (831)*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الصلاة 
باب صلاة الجنائز:


61 - لا حرج في ذلك – الصلاة على الميت في المغسلة - إذا كان المكان طاهرا (13 / 157)
62 - الصلاة على الغائب فيها تفصيل: بعض أهل العلم يرى أنه لا يصلى على الغائب إذا كان قد صلي عليه في بلده، وبعضهم يرى الصلاة عليه. لكن إذا كان الغائب له شأن في الإسلام كالنجاشي رحمه الله، فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى على النجاشي لما مات في بلاده وأخبر به الصحابة وصلى عليه صلاة الغائب، ولم يثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه صلى على غيره. فإذا كان الغائب إمام عدل وخير صلى عليه صلاة الغائب ولي الأمر، فيأمر بالصلاة عليه صلاة الغائب، وهكذا علماء الحق ودعاة الهدى إذا صلي عليهم صلاة الغائب فهذا حسن، كما صلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على النجاشي.أما أفراد الناس فلا تشرع الصلاة عليهم؛ لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يصل على كل غائب، إنما صلى على شخص واحد وهو النجاشي؛ لأن له قدما في الإسلام، ولأنه آوى المهاجرين من الصحابة الذين هاجروا إلى الحبشة؛ آواهم ونصرهم وحماهم وأحسن إليهم، وكانت له يد عظيمة في الإسلام، ولهذا صلى عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما مات وصلى عليه الصحابة مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. (13 / 158)
63 - الصلاة على الغائب مثل الصلاة على الحاضر (13 / 160)
64 - لا يصلى على المنافق؛ لقوله تعالى: (وَلا تُصَلِّ عَلَى أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ مَاتَ أَبَدًا)[1] إذا كان نفاقه ظاهراً، أما إذا كان ذلك مجرد تهمة فإنه يصلى عليه؛ لأن الأصل وجوب الصلاة على الميت المسلم فلا يترك الواجب بالشك. (13 / 160)
65 - الصلاة على الميت المسلم واجبة وإن كانت لديه بدعة، ويصلي عليهم بعض الناس إذا كانت بدعتهم لا تخرجهم عن الإسلام، أما إذا كانت بدعتهم توجب كفرهم فإنه لا يصلى عليهم، ولا يستغفر لهم؛ كالجهمية والمعتزلة والرافضة الذين يدعون عليا رضي الله عنه، ويستغيثون به وبأهل البيت وأشباههم؛ لقول الله سبحانه في المنافقين وأشباههم: (وَلا تُصَلِّ عَلَى أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ مَاتَ أَبَدًا وَلا تَقُمْ عَلَى قَبْرِهِ إِنَّهُمْ كَفَرُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَمَاتُوا وَهُمْ فَاسِقُونَ)[2] (13 / 161)
66 - يصلي عليه – من قتل نفسه - بعض المسلمين كسائر العصاة، لأنه لا يزال في حكم الإسلام عند أهل السنة. (13 / 162)
67 - الشهداء الذين يموتون في المعركة لا تشرع الصلاة عليهم مطلقا ولا يغسلون؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يصل على شهداء أحد ولم يغسلهم.. رواه البخاري في صحيحه عن جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما. (13 / 162)
68 - عدم صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على من عليه دين لماذا؟
هذا منسوخ، وكان أولا لأجل حثهم على قلة الدين وعلى المسارعة في القضاء ثم نسخ، وأخيرا صلى عليه الصلاة والسلام على من عليه دين وعلى الذي ليس عليه دين. (13 / 163)
69 - إذا ولد- الجنين - في الشهر الخامس وما بعده فإنه يغسل ويصلي عليه، ويدفن في قبور المسلمين.(13 / 164)
70 - يصلى على الميت في المسجد سواء كان ذكرا أو أنثى، إلا إذا كان يوجد مصلى معدا للجنائز فإنه يصلى فيه على الجنائز إذا تيسر ذلك، وإن صلي على الجنائز في المسجد فلا بأس بذلك، ولو كان هناك مصلى للجنائز؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى على ابني بيضاء في المسجد (13 / 165)


[1] ـ سورة التوبة , الآية 84 .

[2] ـ سورة التوبة , الآية 84 .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الصلاة 
باب صلاة الجنائز:

71 - ما حكم بتر جزء معين من الإنسان زائد، كبتر الأصبع أو غيرها، هل ترمى مع النفايات، أو أنها تجمع ويكلف شخص بدفنها بمقابر المسلمين؟
الأمر واسع، فليس لها حكم الإنسان، ولا مانع من أن توضع في النفاية أو تدفن في الأرض احتراما لها فهذا أفضل، وإلا فالأمر واسع والحمد لله - كما قلنا - فلا يجب غسله ولا دفنه، إلا إذا كان جنينا أكمل أربعة أشهر، أما ما كان لحمة لم ينفخ فيها الروح أو قطعة من أصبع أو نحو ذلك فالأمر واسع، لكن دفنه في أرض طيبة يكون أحسن وأفضل (13 / 172) (9 / 436)
72 - يشرع للمؤمن إذا تبع الجنازة أن يقف عليها بعد الدفن، لا يعجل، يبقى معهم حتى يفرغوا من الدفن، ثم إذا فرغوا يستحب له أن يقف على القبر ويدعو للميت بالمغفرة والثبات؛ تأسيا بالنبي عليه الصلاة والسلام حيث قال: استغفروا لأخيكم واسألوا له التثبيت فإنه الآن يسأل هكذا كان يقف عليه بعد الدفن ويقول هذا عليه الصلاة والسلام، هذا هو السنة، أنه يقف عليه ويدعو له بالمغفرة والثبات ثم ينصرف بعد ذلك. أما التوقيد فهو غير مشروع، وهو ما يفعله بعض الناس عند قبر الميت (13/ 175)
73 - السنة لمن تبع الجنازة ألا يجلس حتى توضع من أعناق الرجال على الأرض، وأما الانصراف فإن المشروع لمتبعها ألا ينصرف حتى توضع في القبر ويفرغ من دفنها، وهذا كله على سبيل الاستحباب، لكن الأفضل ألا ينصرف التابع للجنازة إلا بعد الفراغ من الدفن حتى يستكمل الأجرين، أجر الصلاة، وأجر الاتباع لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من تبع جنازة مسلم فكان معها حتى يصلى عليها ويفرغ من دفنها فإنه يرجع بقيراطين كل قيراط مثل جبل أحد)[1] أخرجه البخاري في صحيحه. (13 / 178)
74 - يفهم من ذلك - حديث أم عطية: (نهينا عن اتباع الجنائز ولم يعزم علينا)[2] - أن النهي عندها غير مؤكد، والأصل في النهي التحريم لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ما نهيتكم عنه فاجتنبوه وما أمرتكم به فأتوا منه ما استطعتم)[3] متفق على صحته، وذلك يدل على تحريم اتباع النساء للجنائز إلى المقبرة أما الصلاة على الميت فإنها مشروعة لهن كالرجال، والله ولي التوفيق. (13 / 178)
75 - يسن الإسراع بالجنازة من غير مشقة؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أسرعوا بالجنازة فإن تك صالحة فخير تقدمونها إليه وإن تك سوى ذلك فشر تضعونه عن رقابكم)[4] متفق على صحته (13 / 180)
76 - السنة تعجيل الصلاة على الجنازة ودفنها؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أسرعوا بالجنازة فإن تك صالحة فخير تقدمونها إليه وإن تك سوى ذلك فشر تضعونه عن رقابكم)[5] ولكن إذا صادف ذلك وقت الساعات الثلاث أجلت الصلاة عليها ودفنها؛ لقول عقبة بن عامر رضي الله عنه: (ثلاث ساعات كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ينهانا أن نصلي فيهن وأن نقبر فيهن موتانا حين تطلع الشمس بازغة حتى ترتفع وحين يقوم قائم الظهيرة حتى تزول الشمس وحين تضيف الشمس للغروب حتى تغرب)[6] أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه. وهذه الساعات الثلاث كلها قليلة لا يضر تأخير الصلاة على الميت فيها ولا تأخير دفنه. ولله الحكمة البالغة سبحانه في ذلك (13 / 181)
77 - من كان له تأثير في الإسلام فهل يجوز تأخير جنازته يوماً مثلا؟
إذا كان التأخير لمصلحة فلا بأس كما أُخِّرَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث إنه مات يوم الاثنين وما دفن إلا ليلة الأربعاء، فإذا كان هناك مصلحة كقدوم أقاربه أو غير ذلك فلا بأس (13 / 183)
78 - تكرر السؤال من كثير من الناس عن الأمور الآتية فرأيت التنبيه عليها والتحذير منها لكونها مخالفة للشرع المطهر:
الأول: يعمد بعض الناس إلى وضع أردية على الجنائز مكتوب عليها بعض الآيات القرآنية فالواجب ترك ذلك والتواصي بالتحذير منه؛ لما في ذلك من تعريض الآيات القرآنية للامتهان، ولأن بعض الناس قد يظن أن ذلك ينفع الميت، وذلك خطأ منكر لا وجه له في الشرع المطهر.
الثاني: يقوم بعض المتبعين للجنائز بقولهم: وحدوه وكبروه، وهذا منكر لا أصل له في الشرع المطهر، وإنما المشروع عند اتباع الجنائز تذكر الآخرة والموت والدعاء للميت بالمغفرة والرحمة من دون رفع الأصوات، وقد قال قيس بن عباد التابعي الجليل رحمه الله: (كان أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يكرهون رفع الصوت عند ثلاث عند الجنازة وعند الذكر وعند القتال)[7]
الثالث: يقوم بعض الناس بالأذان والإقامة في القبر قبل وضع الميت فيه، وهذا منكر وبدعة لا أصل له في الشرع المطهر، وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد)[8] وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: (إياكم ومحدثات الأمور فإن كل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة)[9] فالواجب ترك ذلك والتحذير منه.
الرابع: يقوم بعض الناس بالوقوف بالجنازة في حي المدعى بمكة لقراءة الفاتحة وهذا بدعة، فالواجب تركه لما تقدم في حكم المنكر الثالث، وهو قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من عمل عملاً ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد) وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إياكم ومحدثات الأمور) فنسأل الله أن يوفق المسلمين جميعاً لاتباع السنة في جميع أمورهم والحذر من جميع البدع والمنكرات، (13 / 184)
79 - اعتاد كثير من الناس في المدينة المنورة الدخول بالميت من باب الرحمة فقط دون الأبواب الأخرى؛ اعتقادا منهم أن الله سبحانه سيرحمه ويغفر له، فهل لهذا شيء من الصحة من شرعنا المطهر؟
لا أعلم لهذا الاعتقاد أصلاً في شريعتنا السمحة، بل ذلك منكر لا يجوز اعتقاده، ولا حرج في إدخال الجنازة من جميع الأبواب، والأفضل إدخالها من الباب الذي يكون إدخالها منه أقل ضررا على المصلين . (13 / 187)
80 - القيام لها – الجنازة - سنة وليس بواجب؛ لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قام تارة وقعد أخرى فدل ذلك على عدم الوجوب. والله ولي التوفيق (13 / 187)

[1] ـ رواه الإمام أحمد في(باقي مسند المكثرين) برقم (9266) والبخاري في (الإيمان) برقم (47).
[2] ـ رواه أحمد في (مسند القبائل) برقم (26758) , والبخاري في (الجنائز) برقم (1278) , ومسلم في (الجنائز) برقم (938) .
[3] ـ رواه الإمام أحمد في (باقي مسند المكثرين) برقم (8450) , والبخاري في (كتاب الاعتصام بالكتاب والسنة) برقم (7288) , ومسلم في (الفضائل) برقم (1337) .
[4] ـ رواه البخاري في (الجنائز) برقم (1315) , ومسلم في (الجنائز) برقم (944) , وأبو داود في (الجنائز) برقم (3181) واللفظ له .
[5] ـ سبق قريباً برقم (168) . 
[6] ـ رواه مسلم في (صلاة المسافرين وقصرها) باب الأوقات التي نُهي عن الصلاة فيها برقم (831), والنسائي في (الجنائز) باب الساعات التي نُهي عن إقبار الموتى فيهن برقم (2013).
[7] ـ رواه البيهقي في (السنن الكبرى) كتاب (الجنائز)، باب كراهية رفع الصوت في الجنائز والقدر الذي لا يكره منه (4/74) .
[8] ـ رواه مسلم في (الأقضية) باب نقض الأحكام الباطلة برقم (1718) .
[9] ـ رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند الشاميين) حديث العرباض بن سارية برقم (16694) , وأبو داود في (السنة) باب في لزوم السنة برقم (4607) .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الصلاة 
باب صلاة الجنائز:



81 - يشرع القيام لكل جنازة؛ لعموم قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: (إذا رأيتم الجنازة فقوموا)[1] وجاء في بعض الروايات: قالوا: يا رسول الله إنها جنازة يهودي فقال: (أليست نفساً)[2] وفي لفظ: (إنما قمنا للملائكة)[3] وفي لفظ: (إن للموت لفزعاً)[4] (13 / 188)
82 - الأفضل أن يكون ذلك – عمق القبر - بقدر نصف قامة الرجل، لأن ذلك أبعد عن التعرض للنبش من الدواب وغيرها (13 / 189)
83 - في المدينة كانوا يلحدون وتارة يشقون القبر، واللحد أفضل؛ لأن الله اختاره لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم، والشق جائز وخصوصا إذا احتيج إليه، وحديث ابن عباس: (اللحد لنا والشق لغيرنا) ضعيف؛ لأن في إسناده عبد الأعلى الثعلبي وهو ضعيف، ويكون ارتفاع القبر قدر شبر أو ما يقاربه (13 / 189)
84 - دل حديث عبد الله بن يزيد أن الميت يوضع من جهة رجلي القبر ثم يسل إلى جهة رأسه على جنبه الأيمن مستقبلا القبلة هذا هو الأفضل والسنة، والسنة عند وضعه في اللحد أن يقول الواضع: بسم الله وعلى ملة رسول الله. (13 / 189)
85 - إذا كان في أرض جبلية فهل يواري الميت في الكهوف أو الغيران؟
إن تيسر أن يحفر له قبر، ويحاط بالحجارة، فهو أولى من الغار، فإن لم يتيسر ذلك جعل في الغار، وردم عليه حتى يصان عن السباع وغيرها؛ عملا بقول الله عز وجل: (فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ)[5] (13 / 190)
86 - إذا لم يوجد اللبن وجب استعمال الصخور أو الألواح أو الخشب، أو غير ذلك مما يصان به الميت، ثم يهال عليه التراب؛ للآية السابقة، وهي قوله سبحانه: (فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ) وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إذا أمرتكم بأمر فأتوا منه ما استطعتم)[6] (13 / 190)
87 - تغطية القبر بالنسبة للمرأة ما حكمه؟
هذا أفضل (13 / 191)
88 - إذا كان المتوفى امرأة وليس لها أولياء، فهل يتبرع أحد بالنزول في قبرها؟
لا مانع من ذلك حتى ولو كان لها أولياء حاضرون، وقد وضع إحدى بنات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في قبرها غير محارمها مع وجوده صلى الله عليه وسلم (13 / 191)
89 - المشروع توجيه الميت في قبره إلى القبلة؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الكعبة: (إنها قبلتكم أحياء وأمواتاً)[7] فالواجب على القائمين على حفر القبور وعلى المسلمين عموماً أن يراعوا ذلك؛ عملا بالحديث المذكور (13 / 193)
90 - لا يجوز كشف وجه الميت إذا وضع في اللحد سواء كان رجلا أو امرأة، وإنما الواجب ستره بالكفن إلا أن يكون مُحرماً فإنه لا يغطى رأسه ولا وجهه؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في حق الذي مات محرماً: (اغسلوه بماء وسدر وكفنوه في ثوبيه ولا تخمروا رأسه ولا وجهه فإنه يبعث يوم القيامة ملبياً)[8] متفق عليه واللفظ لمسلم، لكن إذا كان الميت امرأة فإنه يخمر وجهها بكفنها ولو كانت محرمة؛ لأنها عورة (13 / 194)


[1] ـ رواه الإمام أحمد في (باقي مسند المكثرين) برقم (10811) , والبخاري في (الجنائز) برقم (1310, 1311)، ومسلم في (الجنائز) برقم (958) .
[2] ـ رواه الإمام أحمد في (باقي مسند الأنصار) برقم (23330) والبخاري في (الجنائز) برقم ( 1313) , ومسلم في (الجنائز) برقم (961) .
[3] ـ رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند الكوفيين) برقم (18997 , 19206) .
[4] ـ رواه الإمام أحمد في (باقي مسند المكثرين) برقم (14398) , والنسائي في (الجنائز) برقم (1922) , وأبو داود في (الجنائز) برقم (3147) .
[5] ـ سورة التغابن، الآية 16.
[6] ـ رواه البخاري في (الاعتصام بالكتاب والسنة) برقم (7288) واللفظ له , ومسلم في (الحج) برقم (1337).
[7] ـ رواه أبو داود في (الوصايا 9 برقم (2874) .
[8] ـ رواه البخاري في (الحج) باب سنة المحرم إذا مات برقم (1851) , ومسلم في (الحج) باب ما يفعل بالمحرم إذا مات برقم (1026) واللفظ له .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الصلاة 
باب صلاة الجنائز:

91 - هل لكشف وجه الميت ووضع الحجر أصل حيث يقولون هذا الحنوط؟
ليس لهذا أصل، وهذا جهل لا أساس له (13 / 195)
92 - هل تحل العقد في القبر ؟
هذا هو الأفضل، كما فعل الصحابة رضي الله عنهم. (13 / 195)
93 - ما حكم الأذان والإقامة في قبر الميت عند وضعه فيه ؟ 
لا ريب أن ذلك بدعة ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان (13 / 195)
94 - ما حكم قول: (مِنْهَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ وَفِيهَا نُعِيدُكُمْ وَمِنْهَا نُخْرِجُكُمْ تَارَةً أُخْرَى)[1] عند الدفن ؟
هذا سنة، ويقول معه: بسم الله والله أكبر. (13 / 196)
95 - ورد في الترغيب والترهيب: إذا مات الميت خذ حفنة من تراب قبره واقرأ عليها بعض الآيات - لا أذكرها - ثم احثها على كفنه فلن يعذب في قبره، ما صحة ذلك أثابكم الله؟
هذا شيء لا أصل له، بل هو بدعة منكرة، لا يجوز فعلها ولا فائدة منها؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يشرع ذلك لأمته، وإنما المشروع أن يغسل المسلم إذا مات، ويكفن، ويصلي عليه، ثم يدفن في مقابر المسلمين، ويشرع لمن حضر الدفن أن يدعو له بعد الفراغ من الدفن بالمغفرة والثبات على الحق، كما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يفعل ذلك ويأمر به. (13 / 197)
96 - ما حكم وضع الحصباء على القبر ورشه بالماء؟
هذا مستحب إذا تيسر ذلك؛ لأنه يثبت التراب ويحفظه، ويروى أنه وضع على قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بطحاء، ويستحب أن يرش بالماء حتى يثبت التراب ويبقى القبر واضحا معلوما حتى لا يمتهن (13/ 198)
97 - هل يجوز نقل نصيبة قبر قديم إلى قبر حديث؟
الذي يظهر لي من الشرع المطهر أن ذلك لا يجوز؛ لأنها علامة على القبر الأول، إذا رآها الناس احترموه فلم يطأوه ولم يجلسوا عليه ولم يضعوا عليه قذرا، فنقلها إضاعة لحرمته والقبر الجديد ليس بضرورة إليها، بل يمكن أن يجعل عليه نصيبة أخرى، فإن لم يوجد شيء فلا حرج في بقائه بدون نصيبة، إذا رفع عن الأرض قدر شبر على صفة القبر (13 / 198)
98 - في بعض البلاد يوضع نصيبة واحدة للمرأة وللرجل اثنتين، فهل لهذا العمل أساس ولو لمعرفة قبر المرأة من الرجل؟
لا أعلم لهذا العمل أصلا، وإنما السنة أن يسوى بينهما في العمق والدفن وفي ظاهر القبر. (13 / 199)
99 - لا بأس بوضع علامة على القبر ليعرف كحجر أو عظم من غير كتابة ولا أرقام؛ لأن الأرقام كتابة، وقد صح النهي من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الكتابة على القبر، أما وضع حجر على القبر أو صبغ الحجر بالأسود أو الأصفر حتى يكون علامة على صاحبه فلا يضر؛ لأنه يروى أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم علم على قبر عثمان بن مظعون بعلامة (13 / 200)
100 - الكتابة على القبور منهي عنها ولا تجوز؛ لما يخشى في ذلك من الفتنة لبعض من يكتب على قبره. أما الكتابة على حائط المقبرة، فلم يبلغني فيها شيء والأحوط عندي تركها؛ لأن لها شبهاً بالكتابة على القبور من بعض الوجوه (13/ 200)
[1]ـ سورة طه , الآية 55 .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الصلاة 
باب صلاة الجنائز:


111 - لا أعلم لهذا - تخصيص بعض أجزاء المقبرة للنساء، وبعضها للرجال - أصلاً، وإنما المشروع أن تكون المقبرة للجميع؛ لما في ذلك من التسهيل والتيسير، ولأن هذا العمل هو الذي درج عليه المسلمون من عصره صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى يومنا هذا فيما نعلم، وكان البقيع مشتركاً بين الرجال والنساء في عهده صلى الله عليه وسلم، والخير كله في السير على منهاجه صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحابته رضي الله عنهم، ومن سلك سبيلهم بإحسان. (13 / 212)
112 - يجوز ذلك - دفن الميت ليلاً - إذا تمكن أهله من تغسيله وتكفينه والصلاة عليه، فقد دفن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعض الأموات ليلا، ودفن هو ليلاً صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهكذا الصديق وعمر وعثمان كلهم دفنوا ليلاً؛ فعلم بذلك جواز الدفن ليلاً إذا توفرت الأمور المشروعة. أما ما جاء عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من النهي عن الدفن في الليل فذلك محمول عند أهل العلم على ما إذا كان الدفن في الليل يفضي إلى عدم أداء الواجب في حق الميت؛ ولهذا ثبت في صحيح مسلم عن جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم زجر أن يقبر الرجل بالليل حتى يُصلى عليه فدل ذلك على أن الميت إذا صُلي عليه جاز دفنه ليلا (13 / 213)
113 - لا يختلف الدفن في مكة عن غيرها، فالدفن في جميع البلدان واحد، وهو أن يحفر للميت قدر نصف قامة الرجل، ويلحد له في الجانب القبلي، ويوضع على جنبه الأيمن، ثم يوضع عليه اللبن وتسد المنافذ بالطين، ثم يهال عليه التراب، كما فعل الصحابة بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومن هذا قول سعد بن أبي وقاص رضي الله عنه (إذا أنا متُّ فألحدوا لي لحداً وانصبوا عليَّ اللبن نصباً كما صنع برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم)[1] أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه. والسنة أن يدفن الإنسان في بلده، ولا ينقل إلى مكة ولا إلى غيرها، كما فعل أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فإن بعضهم مات بالكوفة، وبعضهم مات بالشام، وبعضهم مات في البصرة، وبعضهم مات في غيرها، ولم ينقلوا إلى مكة وإلى المدينة، ولم يوصوا بذلك رضي الله عنهم. (13 / 215)
114 - المشروع دفن العامل وغيره حيث مات، إذا كان مسلما ويدفن في مقابر المسلمين ولا يجوز نقله إذا كان نقله يترتب عليه ما ذكر من التمثيل؛ لأن المسلم محترم حيا وميتا. إلا أن يكون نقله يترتب عليه أمور شرعية تفوت بعدم نقله فلا بأس بنقله إذا كان لا يترتب على ذلك تمثيل به من إزالة أحشائه أو شيء منها . أما العامل إذا كان كافرا فإنه لا يدفن في الجزيرة العربية بل ينقل إلى غيرها إذا أمكن ذلك؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أوصى بإخراج الكفار من هذه الجزيرة وقال: (لا يجتمع فيها دينان)[2] والله ولي التوفيق.(13 / 219)
115 - المشروع دفنه- المتوفى - في بلده التي مات فيها إذا كانت بلدا إسلامية، ولا يشرع نقله إلى غيرها، ولا يلزم الورثة تنفيذ وصية من أوصى بنقله؛ لعدم الدليل على ذلك؛ ولأن ذلك يخالف ما درج عليه سلف الأمة، ولما في ذلك من الكلفة (13 / 220)
116 - لا يجوز البناء على القبور لا بصبة ولا بغيرها، ولا تجوز الكتابة عليها؛ لما ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من النهي عن البناء عليها والكتابة عليها، فقد روى مسلم رحمه الله من حديث جابر رضي الله عنه قال: (نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يجصص القبر وأن يقعد عليه وأن يبنى عليه)[3] وخرجه الترمذي وغيره بإسناد صحيح وزاد: (وأن يكتب عليه)[4] ولأن ذلك نوع من أنواع الغلو فوجب منعه؛ ولأن الكتابة ربما أفضت إلى عواقب وخيمة من الغلو وغيره من المحظورات الشرعية، وإنما يعاد تراب القبر عليه ويرفع قدر شبر تقريبا حتى يعرف أنه قبر، هذه هي السنة في القبور التي درج عليها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه رضي الله عنهم، ولا يجوز اتخاذ المساجد عليها ولا كسوتها ولا وضع القباب عليها؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لعن الله اليهود والنصارى اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم مساجد)[5] متفق على صحته. (13 / 221) (4 / 329)
117 - إذا تهدم القبر يعاد إليه التراب، ويسوى ظاهره كسائر القبور حتى لا يمتهن، أما بناؤه وتجصيصه فلا يجوز؛ لما ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، من حديث جابر بن عبد الله الأنصاري رضي الله عنهما قال: (نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يجصص القبر وأن يقعد عليه وأن يبنى عليه)[6] رواه مسلم في صحيحه؛ ولأن تجصيصه والبناء عليه من أسباب الغلو فيه ودعائه من دون الله، كما وقع ذلك لكثير من الناس، لما عُظِّمت قبورهم وبنيت عليها القباب والمساجد، اتخذها الناس أربابا من دون الله، بدعائها، وبالاستغاثة بها، والتبرك بها، وطلب المدد منها، كما يفعل ذلك كثير من الناس عند قبر الحسين وقبر البدوي وغيرهما، ولهذا ثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (لعن الله اليهود والنصارى اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم مساجد)[7] متفق على صحته (13 / 223)
118 - الدفن في المساجد أمر لا يجوز، بل هو من وسائل الشرك، ومن أعمال اليهود والنصارى التي ذمهم الله عليها، ولعنهم رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، كما في الصحيحين عن عائشة رضي الله عنها، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (لعن الله اليهود والنصارى اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم مساجد)[8] وفي صحيح مسلم، عن جندب بن عبد الله، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (ألا وإن من كان قبلكم كانوا يتخذون قبور أنبيائهم وصالحيهم مساجد ألا فلا تتخذوا القبور مساجد فإني أنهاكم عن ذلك)[9] والأحاديث في هذا المعنى كثيرة. (13/ 229)
119 - لا يجوز بناء المساجد على القبور، ولا يجوز بناء المساجد قريبا من القبور، من أجل أن ينتفع أهل القبور ببناء المسجد بجوارهم. أما إذا كانت القبور خارج المسجد، ويفصل بينها وبينه طريق ونحوه، ولم يبن المسجد من أجل تلك القبور، فلا حرج في الصلاة فيه.(13 / 232)
120 - إذا كان المسجد الذي فيه قبر هو الوحيد في البلد فهل يصلي المسلم فيه؟
لا يصلي المسلم فيه أبداً، وعليه أن يصلي في غيره أو في بيته إن لم يجد مسجداً سليما من القبور، ويجب على ولاة الأمور نبش القبر الذي في المسجد إذا كان حادثاً ونقل رفاته إلى المقبرة العامة ويوضع في حفرة خاصة يسوى ظاهرها كسائر القبور، وإذا كان القبر هو الأول فإنه يهدم المسجد؛ لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لعن اليهود والنصارى الذين اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم مساجد، ولما أخبرته أم سلمة وأم حبيبة رضي الله عنهما أنهما رأتا كنيسة في الحبشة وما فيها من الصور، قال لهما عليه الصلاة والسلام: (أولئك إذا مات فيهم الرجل الصالح بنوا على قبره مسجداً وصوروا فيه تلك الصور أولئك شرار الخلق عند الله)[10] متفق على صحته.ومن صلى في المساجد التي فيها القبور فصلاته باطلة وعليه الإعادة للحديثين المذكورين وما جاء في معناهما.(13 / 239)

[1] ـ رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند العشرة المبشرين بالجنة) مسند سعد بن أبي وقاص برقم (1453) , ومسلم في (الجنائز) باب في اللحد ونصب على الميت برقم (966) .
[2] ـ رواه الإمام أحمد في (باقي مسند الأنصار) برقم (25820) , ومالك في (الجامع) برقم (1651) 
[3] ـ رواه الإمام أحمد في (باقي مسند المكثرين) برقم (13736) , ومسلم في (الجنائز) برقم (970) واللفظ له.
[4] - رواه الترمذي في (الجنائز) برقم (1052) , والنسائي في (الجنائز) برقم (2000) , وأبو داود في (الجنائز) برقم (3225) .
[5] ـ رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند بني هاشم) مسند عبدالله بن عباس برقم (1887) , والبخاري في (الجنائز) باب ما جاء في قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم برقم (1390) , ومسلم في (المساجد ومواضع الصلاة) باب النهي عن بناء المساجد على القبور برقم (529) .
[6] ـ رواه مسلم في (الجنائز) برقم (970) واللفظ له .
[7] ـ رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند بني هاشم) مسند عبدالله بن عباس برقم (1887) , والبخاري في (الجنائز) باب ما جاء في قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم برقم (1390) , ومسلم في (المساجد ومواضع الصلاة) باب النهي عن بناء المساجد على القبور برقم (529) .
[8] ـ سبق تخريجه برقم (195)
[9] ـ رواه مسلم في (المساجد ومواضع الصلاة) باب النهي عن بناء المساجد على القبور برقم (532) .
[10] ـ رواه البخاري في (الجنائز) باب بناء المسجد على القبر برقم (1314) واللفظ له , ومسلم في (المساجد ومواضع الصلاة) باب النهي عن بناء المساجد على القبور برقم (528)

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الصلاة 
باب صلاة الجنائز:


121 - ما حكم كتابة دعاء دخول المقبرة عند بوابة المقبرة ؟ 
لا أعلم لهذا أصلاً، وقد نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الكتابة على القبر، ويخشى أن تكون الكتابة على جدار المقبرة وسيلة إلى الكتابة على القبور. (13 / 244)
122 - هل يجوز إضاءة المقابر والطرق التي بين القبور ؟ 
إذا كان لمصلحة الناس عند الدفن أو كان في السور فلا بأس، أما وضع السرج والأنوار على القبور فلا يجوز؛ لأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لعن زائرات القبور والمتخذين عليها المساجد والسرج)[1] وإذا كانت الإضاءة في الشارع الذي يمر بقربها فلا بأس، وإذا وضع لمبة عند الحاجة تضيء لهم عند الدفن أو أتوا بسراج معهم لهذا الغرض فلا بأس. (13 / 244)
123 - يجوز إهداء ما ورد به الشرع المطهر من الأعمال؛ كالصدقة، والدعاء، وقضاء الدين، والحج والعمرة إذا كان المحجوج عنه ميتا أو عاجزا، لكبر سنه، أو مرض لا يرجى برؤه، وهكذا من تؤدى عنه العمرة؛ لأنه ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في أحاديث كثيرة ما يدل على ذلك، وجاء في الكتاب العزيز ما يدل على شرعية الدعاء للمسلمين أحياء أو أمواتا، مثل قول الله سبحانه: (وَالَّذِينَ جَاءُوا مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلِإِخْوَانِنَ  ا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُونَا بِالْإِيمَانِ وَلا تَجْعَلْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا غِلًّا لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ رَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ)[2] ومثل قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث: صدقة جارية، أو علم ينتفع به، أو ولد صالح يدعو له)[3] وثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم: أن رجلا قال له: يا رسول الله إن أمي افتلتت نفسها ولم توص وأظنها لو تكلمت تصدقت أفلها أجر إن تصدقت عنها ؟ قال: (نعم)[4] متفق عليه. وثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أيضا أن رجلاً قال: يا رسول الله هل بقي من بر أبوي شيء أبرهما به بعد موتهما ؟ قال: (نعم الصلاة عليهما، والاستغفار لهما، وإنفاذ عهدهما من بعدهما، وإكرام صديقهما، وصلة الرحم التي لا توصل إلا بهما)[5] والله ولي التوفيق. (13 / 250) (8 / 342 - 344)
124 - يشرع لك الصدقة عن من أحببت من أقاربك وغيرهم إذا كانوا مسلمين، والدعاء لهم، والحج والعمرة عنهم، أما الصلاة عنهم والطواف عنهم والقراءة لهم فالأفضل تركه؛ لعدم الدليل عليه، وقد أجاز ذلك بعض أهل العلم؛ قياسا على الصدقة والدعاء، والأحوط ترك ذلك؛ لأن الأصل في العبادات التوقيف وعدم القياس (13 / 259) (4 / 334) (24 / 418)
125 - المشروع الدعاء لها - الميتة - والترحم عليها والصدقة عنها أو الحج عنها أو العمرة كل هذا مشروع ونافع لها، أما الصلاة لها، فلا أصل لذلك لأنه لم يشرع لنا أن نصلي عن الأموات ولكن الحج لا بأس به وكذا العمرة لا بأس بها والصدقة كل هذا مشروع وهكذا الدعاء والترحم عليها كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إذا مات الإنسان انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاثة إلا من صدقة جارية أو علم ينتفع به أو ولد صالح يدعو له)) [6] فلم يقل يصلي له بل يدعو له فتدعو لوالدتك وتستغفر لها وتسأل لها الرحمة والمنزلة العالية في الجنة وغفران الذنوب وتتصدق عنها بما يسر الله من الطعام أو من النقود أو من الملابس على الفقراء والمحاويج كل هذا طيب . (11 / 164)
126 - الصدقة عن الميت مشروعة، وإطعام الفقراء والمساكين والتوسعة عليهم ومواساة الجيران وإكرام المسلمين من وجوه البر والخير التي رغب الشرع فيها، ولكن ذبح الغنم أو البقر أو الإبل أو الطير أو نحوها للميت عند الموت أو في يوم معين كاليوم السابع أو الأربعين أو يوم الخميس أو الجمعة أو ليلتها للتصدق به على الميت في ذلك الوقت من البدع والمحدثات التي لم تكن على عهد سلفنا الصالح رضي الله عنهم، فيجب ترك هذه البدع؛ لقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد)[7] (13 / 255)
127 - الأفضل أن يصنع الجيران والأقارب الطعام في بيوتهم ثم يهدوه إلى أهل الميت؛ لأنه ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه لما بلغه موت ابن عمه جعفر بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه في غزوة مؤتة أمر أهله أن يصنعوا لأهل جعفر طعاما وقال: (لأنه قد أتاهم ما يشغلهم)[8] وأما كون أهل الميت يصنعون طعاما للناس من أجل الميت فهذا لا يجوز وهو من عمل الجاهلية سواء كان ذلك يوم الموت أو في اليوم الرابع أو العاشر أو على رأس السنة كل ذلك لا يجوز؛ لما ثبت عن جرير بن عبد الله البجلي أحد أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (كنا نعد الاجتماع إلى أهل الميت وصنيعة الطعام بعد دفنه من النياحة) [9] أما إن نزل بأهل الميت ضيوف زمن العزاء فلا بأس أن يصنعوا لهم الطعام من أجل الضيافة، كما أنه لا حرج على أهل الميت أن يدعوا من شاءوا من الجيران والأقارب ليتناولوا معهم ما أهدي لهم من الطعام. (13 / 275) (4 / 343 - 348)
128 - زيارة القبور نوعان:
أحدهما: مشروع ومطلوب لأجل الدعاء للأموات والترحم عليهم ولأجل تذكر الموت والإعداد للآخرة؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (زوروا القبور فإنها تذكركم الآخرة)[10] وكان يزورها صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهكذا أصحابه رضي الله عنهم، وهذا النوع للرجال خاصة لا للنساء، أما النساء فلا يشرع لهن زيارة القبور، بل يجب نهيهن عن ذلك؛ لأنه قد ثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لعن زائرات القبور من النساء، ولأن زيارتهن للقبور قد يحصل بها فتنة لهن أو بهن مع قلة الصبر وكثرة الجزع الذي يغلب عليهن، وهكذا لا يشرع لهن اتباع الجنائز إلى المقبرة؛ لما ثبت في الصحيح عن أم عطية رضي الله عنها قالت: (نهينا عن اتباع الجنائز ولم يُعزم علينا)[11] فدل ذلك على أنهن ممنوعات من اتباع الجنائز إلى المقبرة؛ لما يخشى في ذلك من الفتنة لهن وبهن، وقلة الصبر.
والأصل في النهي التحريم؛ لقول الله سبحانه: (وَمَا آتَاكُمُ الرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ وَمَا نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ فَانْتَهُوا)[12] أما الصلاة على الميت فمشروعة للرجال والنساء، كما صحت بذلك الأحاديث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم في ذلك. أما قول أم عطية رضي الله عنها: (لم يُعزم علينا) فهذا لا يدل على جواز اتباع الجنائز للنساء؛ لأن صدور النهي عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كاف في المنع، وأما قولها: لم يعزم علينا فهو مبني على اجتهادها وظنها، واجتهادها لا يعارض بها السنة.
النوع الثاني: بدعي، وهو زيارة القبور لدعاء أهلها والاستغاثة بهم أو للذبح لهم أو للنذر لهم، وهذا منكر وشرك أكبر- نسأل الله العافية- ويلتحق بذلك أن يزوروها للدعاء عندها والصلاة عندها والقراءة عندها، وهذا بدعة غير مشروع ومن وسائل الشرك، فصارت في الحقيقة ثلاثة أنواع:
النوع الأول: مشروع، وهو أن يزوروها للدعاء لأهلها أو لتذكر الآخرة.
النوع الثاني: أن تزار للقراءة عندها أو للصلاة عندها أو للذبح عندها فهذه بدعة ومن وسائل الشرك.
النوع الثالث: أن يزوروها للذبح للميت والتقرب إليه بذلك، أو لدعاء الميت من دون الله، أو لطلب المدد منه أو الغوث أو النصر، فهذا شرك أكبر- نسأل الله العافية- فيجب الحذر من هذه الزيارات المبتدعة. ولا فرق بين كون المدعو نبيا أو صالحا أو غيرهما. ويدخل في ذلك ما يفعله بعض الجهال عند قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من دعائه والاستغاثة به، أو عند قبر الحسين أو البدوي أو الشيخ عبد القادر الجيلاني أو غيرهم (13 / 285) (4 / 344) (13 / 325) (5 / 332)
129 - كثر كلام الناس واختلف حول قبر سيدنا الحسين أين مكانه، وهل يستفيد المسلمون من معرفة مكانه بالتحديد ؟
قد اختلف الناس في ذلك، فقيل: إنه دفن في الشام، وقيل: في العراق، والله أعلم بالواقع. أما رأسه فاختلف فيه؛ فقيل: في الشام، وقيل في العراق، وقيل: في مصر. والصواب أن الذي في مصر ليس قبرا له، بل هو غلط وليس به رأس الحسين، وقد ألف في ذلك بعض أهل العلم، وبينوا أنه لا أصل لوجود رأسه في مصر ولا وجه لذلك، وإنما الأغلب أنه في الشام؛ لأنه نقل إلى يزيد بن معاوية وهو في الشام، فلا وجه للقول بأنه نقل إلى مصر، فهو إما حفظ في الشام في مخازن الشام، وإما أعيد إلى جسده في العراق. وبكل حال فليس للناس حاجة في أن يعرفوا أين دفن وأين كان، وإنما المشروع الدعاء له بالمغفرة والرحمة، غفر الله له ورضي عنه، فقد قتل مظلوما فيدعى له بالمغفرة والرحمة، ويرجى له خير كثير (13 / 298) (6 / 461)
130 - شد الرحال لزيارة القبور لا يجوز، وإنما يشرع لزيارة المساجد الثلاثة خاصة؛ لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا تشد الرحال إلا إلى ثلاثة مساجد المسجد الحرام ومسجدي هذا والمسجد الأقصى)[13] متفق على صحته.
وإذا زار المسلم مسجد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دخل في ذلك على سبيل التبعية زيارة قبره صلى الله عليه وسلم وقبر صاحبيه وقبور الشهداء وأهل البقيع وزيارة مسجد قباء من دون شد الرحل، فلا يسافر لأجل الزيارة، ولكن إذا كان في المدينة شرع له زيارة قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقبر صاحبيه، وزيارة البقيع والشهداء ومسجد قباء. (13 / 327)


[1] ـ رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند بني هاشم) برقم (2598) , والترمذي في (الصلاة) برقم (320) , والنسائي في (الجنائز) برقم (2043) , وأبو داود في (الجنائز) برقم (3236) .
[2] ـ سورة الحشر , الآية 10 .
[3] ـ رواه الإمام أحمد في (باقي مسند المكثرين) برقم (8627) , ومسلم في (الوصية) برقم (1631)
[4] ـ رواه مسلم في (الوصية) باب ما يلحق الإنسان من الثواب بعد وفاته برقم (1631)
[5] ـ رواه الإمام في (مسند المكيين) من حديث أبي أسيد الساعدي برقم (15629) , وأبو داود في ( الأدب) باب في بر الوالدين برقم (5142) .
[6] رواه مسلم في (الوصية) برقم (3084) باب ما يلحق الإنسان من الثواب بعد وفاته واللفظ له، ورواه الترمذي في (الأحكام) برقم (1297)، ورواه الإمام أحمد في (باقي مسند المكثرين) برقم (8489).
[7]ـ رواه البخاري في (الصلح) باب إذا اصطلحوا على صلح جور برقم (2697) , ومسلم في (الأقضية) باب نقض الأحكام الباطلة برقم (1718) .
[8] ـ رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند أهل البيت) برقم (1754) , والترمذي في (الجنائز) برقم (998), وأبو داود في (الجنائز) برقم (3132) وابن ماجة في (الجنائز) برقم (1610) .
[9] ـ رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص) برقم (6866) , وابن ماجة في (ما جاء في الجنائز) باب ما جاء في النهي عن الاجتماع إلى أهل الميت برقم (1612) .
[10] ـ رواه الإمام أحمد في (باقي مسند المكثرين) باقي مسند أبي هريرة برقم (9395) , ومسلم في (الجنائز) باب استئذان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ربه عز وجل في زيارة قبر أمه برقم (976) , وابن ماجة في (ما جاء في الجنائز) باب ما جاء في زيارة القبور برقم (1569) واللفظ له .
[11] ـ رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند القبائل) برقم (26758) , والبخاري في (الجنائز) برقم (1278), ومسلم في (الجنائز) برقم (938) .
[12] ـ سورة الحشر , الآية 7 .
[13] ـ رواه الإمام أحمد في (باقي مسند الأنصار) برقم (23338) واللفظ له , والبخاري في (الجمعة) برقم (1189) .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الصلاة 
باب صلاة الجنائز:


131 - إذا مرت المرأة بسور المقبرة فهل تسلم على الأموات ؟
الذي يظهر لي أنه لا ينبغي لها ذلك؛ لأنه وسيلة إلى الزيارة، وقد يعد زيارة فالواجب ترك ذلك، وتدعو لهم من غير زيارة (13 / 332)
132 - إذا مر المسلم بجوار سور المقبرة أو شاهد القبور فهل يسلم عليهم ؟
الأفضل أن يسلم حتى ولو كان مارا؛ ولكن قصد الزيارة أفضل وأكمل. (13 / 333)
133 - هل يعرف الميت من يزوره ؟
جاء في بعض الأحاديث إذا كان يعرفه في الدنيا رد الله عليه روحه حتى يرد عليه السلام ولكن في إسناده نظر، وقد صححه ابن عبد البر رحمه الله.(13 / 335)
134 - لا أصل لذلك - تخصيص يوم الجمعة لزيارة المقابر -، والمشروع أن تزار القبور في أي وقت تيسر للزائر من ليل أو نهار، أما التخصيص بيوم معين أو ليلة معينة فبدعة لا أصل له؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد)[1] متفق على صحته، (13 / 336) (8 / 311)
135 - ما حكم تخصيص يوم الجمعة لزيارة المقابر ؟ 
لا أعلم لذلك أصلا وإنما السنة أن يزور القبور متى تيسر له ذلك. (13 / 337)
136 - إذا كان - زيارة قبور الكفار - للعبرة فلا بأس به؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد زار قبر أمه واستأذن ربه أن يستغفر لها فلم يؤذن له، وإنما أذن له بالزيارة. (13 / 337) (5 / 348)
137 - هل يجوز رفع اليدين أثناء الدعاء للميت ؟ 
جاء في بعض الأحاديث أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم رفع يديه لما زار القبور ودعا لأهلها وقد ثبت ذلك من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم زار القبور ودعا لهم ورفع يديه أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه.(13 / 338)
138 - يدعى للميت سواء استقبل القبلة أو استقبل القبر؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقف على القبر بعد الدفن وقال: (استغفروا لأخيكم واسألوا له التثبيت فإنه الآن يسأل)[2] ولم يقل استقبلوا القبلة فكله جائز سواء استقبل القبلة أو استقبل القبر، والصحابة رضي الله عنهم دعوا للميت وهم مجتمعون حول القبر (13 / 338)
139 - لا بأس أن يقف عند القبر أو يجلس من أجل الدعاء للميت، لا للتبرك أو الاستراحة، فإن القبور ليست بموضع استراحة أو سكنى حتى يجلس فيها (13 / 339)
140 - الدعاء الجماعي عند القبور ما حكمه؟
ليس فيه مانع إذا دعا واحد وأمَّنَ السامعون فلا بأس إذا لم يكن ذلك مقصودا، وإنما سمعوا بعضهم يدعو فأمن الباقون ولا يسمى مثل هذا جماعيا لكونه لم يقصد (13 / 340)


[1]ـ سبق تخريجه برقم (205) 
[2]ـ رواه أبو داود في (الجنائز) برقم (3221)

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الصلاة 
باب صلاة الجنائز:


141- تورد قصص عن أهوال القبور مثل قصة الرجل الذي أراد أن يدفن فخرج له ثعبان ثم وضع في قبر آخر فخرج له ثعبان كذلك؟
الله أعلم بذلك، ولكن ليس ذلك ببعيد، وابن رجب ذكر في كتابه (أهوال القبور) أشياء حول هذه القصص فالله أعلم بصحتها (13 / 347)
142 - هل يستشهد بمثل هذه القصص في المواعظ؟
تركه أولى؛ لعدم العلم بصحتها، ويكفي ما جاء في الأحاديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، المهم حث الناس على الطاعة والتحذير من المعاصي، كما فعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والصحابة. أما الحكايات التي قد تثبت أو لا تثبت فتترك. (13 / 347)
143 - هناك بعض الشباب الصالحين يصطحبون معهم بعض الغافلين لزيارة القبور وتخويفهم من الله فما رأيكم في ذلك؟
ليس فيه مانع وذلك حسن، وجزاهم الله خيرا، وهو من التعاون على البر والتقوى (13 / 348)
144 - الواجب على جميع المسلمين احترام قبور موتاهم وعدم التعرض لها بشيء من الأذى، كالجلوس عليها والمرور عليها بالسيارات ونحوها وإلقاء القمامات عليها وأشباه ذلك من الأذى. (13 / 354)
145 - حديث: (يا صاحب السبتيتين ألق سبتيتيك)[1] لما رآه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يمشي في المقبرة بنعليه هل يعمل به؟ وهل ينكر على من مشى بنعليه في المقبرة؟
الحديث لا بأس به، ولا يجوز أن يمشى بالنعال في المقبرة إلا عند الحاجة، مثل وجود الشوك في المقبرة، أو الرمضاء الشديدة، أما إذا لم يكن هناك حاجة فينكر عليه، كما أنكر صلى الله عليه وسلم على صاحب السبتيتين، ويعلّم الحكم الشرعي. (13 / 355)
146 - في بعض البلدان يسكن بعضهم بين القبور فما الحكم ؟
يُنهون ويعلَّمون، وهذا منكر وإهانة للقبور، وإذا صلوا عندها فصلاتهم باطلة، والجلوس عند القبور بالصورة المذكورة والصلاة عندها من المنكرات؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا تصلوا إلى القبور ولا تجلسوا عليها)[2] رواه مسلم في صحيحه (13 / 356)
147 - الدفن حول المساجد لا بأس به، لأنه أسهل على الناس، فإذا خرجوا من المسجد دفنوه حول المسجد، فلا يضر ذلك شيئا ولا يؤثر في صلاة المصلين. لكن إذا كان في قبلة المسجد شيء من القبور فالأحوط أن يكون بين المسجد وبين المقبرة جدار آخر غير جدار المسجد أو طريق يفصل بينهما، هذا هو الأحوط والأولى؛ ليكون ذلك أبعد عن استقبالهم للقبور. أما إن كانت عن يمين المسجد أو عن شماله، أي عن يمين المصلين، أو عن شمالهم فلا يضرهم شيئا؛ لأنهم لا يستقبلونها، لأن هذا أبعد عن استقبالها وعن شبهة الاستقبال.أما بالنسبة لإيقاف السيارات فلا يجوز إيقافها على القبور، بل توقف بعيدا عن القبور، في الأراضي السليمة التي ليس فيها قبور؛ لأنه لا يجوز للناس أن يمتهنوا القبور، أو تكون السيارات على القبور، فهذا منكر ولا يجوز، ومن الواجب أن يبعدوها عن القبور، وأن تكون في محلات سليمة ليس فيها قبور، وإذا تيسر تسويرها بما يمنع استطراقها وامتهانها فهو أحوط وأسلم؛ لأن المسلم محترم حيا وميتا، ولهذا نهى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يصلى إلى القبور وأن يقعد عليها (13 / 357)
148 - إذا دعت الحاجة - لنبش القبر - فلا بأس، مثل نسيان المسحاة أو العتلة أو شيء مهم فلا بأس بذلك.(13 / 358)
149 - ينبغي قطع- الأشجار المؤذية من المقابر -؛ لأنها تؤذي الزوار، وهكذا ما يوجد فيها من الشوك ينبغي إزالته إراحة للزوار من شره، ولا يشرع لأحد أن يغرس على القبور شيئا من الشجر أو الجريد؛ لأن الله سبحانه لم يشرع ذلك. والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إنما غرس جريدتين على قبرين عرفهما وأنهما معذبان، ولم يغرس على قبور المدينة وقبور البقيع، وهكذا الصحابة لم يفعلوا ذلك، فعلم أن ذلك خاص بصاحبي القبرين المعذبين. (13 / 361)
150 - إذا بليت عظام الميت فهل يجوز أن تنقل إلى مكان آخر ؟
إذا دعت الحاجة لذلك فلا حرج ولا بأس وإلا تبقى القبور على حالها. (13 / 362)
[1]ـ رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند البصريين) برقم (20260 ـ 20263) , وأبو داود في (الجنائز) برقم (3230), وابن ماجة في (الجنائز) برقم (1568) 
[2] ـ رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند الشاميين) برقم (16764) , ومسلم في (الجنائز) برقم (972) .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الصلاة 
باب صلاة الجنائز:
151 - هل يجوز كسر عظم الميت الكافر ؟ 
فيه تفصيل؛ فإذا كان ذمياً أو معاهداً أو مستأمناً لم يجز التعرض له، أما إن كان حربياً فلا حرج في ذلك، وبناء على ذلك يجوز أخذ الأعضاء من المتوفى الحربي، أما المعاهد والذمي والمستأمن فلا؛ لأن أجسادهم محترمة (13 / 363)
152 - هل يوجب كسر عظم الميت القصاص ؟ 
لا يوجب القصاص، وإنما القصاص بين الأحياء بشروطه (13/ 363)
153 - المسلم محترم حياً وميتاً، والواجب عدم التعرض له بما يؤذيه أو يشوه خلقته، ككسر عظمه وتقطيعه، وقد جاء في الحديث: (كسر عظم الميت ككسره حياً)[1] ويستدل به على عدم جواز التمثيل به لمصلحة الأحياء، مثل أن يؤخذ قلبه أو كليته أو غير ذلك؛ لأن ذلك أبلغ من كسر عظمه.
وقد وقع الخلاف بين العلماء في جواز التبرع بالأعضاء وقال بعضهم: إن في ذلك مصلحة للأحياء لكثرة أمراض الكلى وهذا فيه نظر، والأقرب عندي أنه لا يجوز؛ للحديث المذكور، ولأن في ذلك تلاعباً بأعضاء الميت وامتهاناً له، والورثة قد يطمعون في المال، ولا يبالون بحرمة الميت، والورثة لا يرثون جسمه، وإنما يرثون ماله فقط. (13 / 363) 
154 - إذا كان الميت معصوماً في حياته سواء كان مسلماً أو كافراً وسواء كان رجلاً أو امرأة فإنه لا يجوز تشريحه؛ لما في ذلك من الإساءة إليه وانتهاك حرمته، وقد ثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (كسر عظم الميت ككسره حياً)[2] أما إذا كان غير معصوم كالمرتد والحربي فلا أعلم حرجاً في تشريحه للمصلحة الطبية، والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم. (13 / 365)
155 - دعوى الأطباء أن المتوفى دماغياً لا يمكن أن ترجع إليه حياته؟
هذه الدعوى لا يُعَوَّل عليها ولا يعمل بها، وليس على صحتها دليل، وقد بلغني أن بعض من قيل إنه مات دماغياً عادت إليه الحياة وعاش، وبكل حال فالموت الدماغي لا يعتبر ولا يحكم لصاحبه بحكم الموتى حتى يتحقق موته على وجه لا شك فيه. (13 / 366)
156 - إذا كان – تشريح الجنازة المشكوك في قتلها - لعلة شرعية فلا بأس. (13 / 367)
157 - إذا حضر المسلم وعزى أهل الميت فذلك مستحب؛ لما فيه من الجبر لهم والتعزية، وإذا شرب عندهم فنجان قهوة أو شاي أو تطيب فلا بأس كعادة الناس مع زوارهم. (13 / 371)
158 - السنة زيارة أهل الميت لعزائهم، وإذا كان عندهم منكر، ينكر ويبين لهم، فيجمع المعزي بين المصلحتين، يعزيهم وينكر عليهم وينصحهم، أما مجرد قراءة القرآن فلا بأس فيها، فإذا اجتمعوا وقرأ واحد منهم القرآن عند اجتماعهم، كقراءة الفاتحة وغيرها، فلا بأس وليس في ذلك منكر، فقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا اجتمع مع أصحابه يقرأ القرآن؛ فإذا اجتمعوا في مجلسهم للمعزين وقرأ واحد منهم أو بعضهم شيئا من القرآن فهو خير من سكوتهم.
أما إذا كان هناك بدع غير هذا، كأن يصنع أهل الميت طعاما للناس، يُعلَّمون ويُنصحون لترك ذلك، فعلى المعزي إذا رأى منكراً أن يقوم بالنصح. (13 / 371)
159 - لا أعلم بأسا في حق من نزلت به مصيبة بموت قريبه، أو زوجته، ونحو ذلك أن يستقبل المعزين في بيته في الوقت المناسب؛ لأن التعزية سنة، واستقباله المعزين مما يعينهم على أداء السنة؛ وإذا أكرمهم بالقهوة، أو الشاي، أو الطيب، فكل ذلك حسن. (13 / 373)
160 - يقوم بعض المعزين بإخراج أهل الميت بعيدا عن القبور، ووضعهم في صف حتى تتم معرفتهم وتعزيتهم بنظام، ولا تهان القبور، ما حكم ذلك؟
لا أعلم في هذا بأسا؛ لما فيه من التيسير على الحاضرين لتعزيتهم. (13 / 373)
[1] ـ رواه الإمام أحمد في (باقي مسند الأنصار) حديث السيدة عائشة برقم (24218) , وأبو داود في (الجنائز) باب في الحفار يجد عظماً برقم (3207) , وابن ماجة في (ما جاء في الجنائز) باب في النهي عن كسر عظم الميت رقم (1616) . 
[2]ـ سبق تخريجه برقم (216)

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الصلاة 
باب صلاة الجنائز:


161 - الأفضل في التعزية وعند اللقاء المصافحة إلا إذا كان المعزي أو الملاقي قد قدم من سفر فيشرع مع المصافحة المعانقة؛ لقول أنس رضي الله عنه: (كان أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا تلاقوا تصافحوا وإذا قدموا من سفر تعانقوا) (13 / 374)
162 - لا بأس بالتعزية، بل تستحب، وإن كان الفقيد عاصياً بانتحار أو غيره، كما تستحب لأسرة من قُتِلَ قصاصاً، أو حداً، كالزاني المحصن، وهكذا من شرب المسكر حتى مات بسبب ذلك، لا مانع في تعزية أهله فيه، ولا مانع من الدعاء له ولأمثاله من العصاة بالمغفرة والرحمة، ويغسل ويصلي عليه، لكن لا يصلي عليه أعيان المسلمين مثل السلطان والقاضي ونحو ذلك، بل يصلي عليه بعض الناس من باب الزجر عن عمله السيئ. أما من مات بعدوان غيره عليه فهذا مظلوم، يصلى عليه ويدعى له إذا كان مسلما، وكذا من مات قصاصا- كما تقدم- فهذا يصلى عليه ويدعى له ويعزى أهله في ذلك إذا كان مسلما ولم يحصل منه ما يوجب ردته (13 / 375) (4 / 227)
163- لا نعلم بأسا في السفر من أجل العزاء لقريب أو صديق؛ لما في ذلك من الجبر والمواساة وتخفيف آلام المصيبة، ولا بأس في العزاء قبل الدفن وبعده، وكلما كان أقرب من وقت المصيبة كان أكمل في تخفيف آلامها(13 / 376)
164 - العزاء ليس له أيام محدودة، بل يشرع من حين خروج الروح قبل الصلاة على الميت وبعدها، وليس لغايته حد في الشرع المطهر سواء كان ذلك ليلاً أو نهاراً، وسواء كان ذلك في البيت أو في الطريق أو في المسجد أو في المقبرة أو في غير ذلك من الأماكن. والله ولي التوفيق. (13 / 379)
165 - التعزية سنة؛ لما فيها من جبر المصاب والدعاء له بالخير، ولا فرق في ذلك بين كون الميت صغيراً أو كبيراً، وليس فيها لفظ مخصوص بل يعزي المسلم أخاه بما تيسر من الألفاظ المناسبة مثل أن يقول: (أحسن الله عزاءك وجبر مصيبتك وغفر لميتك) إذا كان الميت مسلماً. أما إذا كان الميت كافراً فلا يدعى له وإنما يعزى أقاربه المسلمون بنحو الكلمات المذكورة، وليس لها وقت مخصوص ولا أيام مخصوصة، بل هي مشروعة من حين موت الميت، قبل الصلاة وبعدها، وقبل الدفن وبعده، والمبادرة بها أفضل، وتجوز بعد ثلاث من موت الميت؛ لعدم الدليل على التحديد (13 / 379)
166 - يشرع للمعزي أن يعزي أخاه في الله في فقيده بالكلمات المناسبة، مثل: (أحسن الله عزاءك، وجبر مصيبتك، وأعظم أجرك، وغفر لميتك.. ونحو ذلك. أما التعزية بقوله البقية في حياتك، أو شد حيلك، فلا أعلم لهما أصلا (13 / 380)
167 - تقام مراسم العزاء فيتجمع الناس عند بيت المتوفى خارج المنزل، وتوضع بعض المصابيح الكهربائية- تشبه تلك التي في الأفراح-، ويصطف أهل المتوفى ويمر الذين يريدون تعزيتهم، يمرون عليهم واحداً بعد الآخر، ويضع كل منهم يده على صدر كل فرد من أهل المتوفى ويقول له: عظم الله أجرك فهل هذا الاجتماع وهذا الفعل مطابق للسنة؛ وإذا لم يوافق السنة، فما هي السنة في ذلك؟
هذا العمل ليس مطابقا للسنة، ولا نعلم له أصلاً في الشرع المطهر. وإنما السنة التعزية لأهل المصاب من غير كيفية معينة ولا اجتماع معين كهذا الاجتماع، وإنما يشرع لكل مسلم أن يعزي أخاه بعد خروج الروح في البيت، أو في الطريق، أو في المسجد، أو في المقبرة، سواء كانت التعزية قبل الصلاة أو بعدها. وإذا قابله شرع له مصافحته والدعاء له بالدعاء المناسب مثل: عظم الله أجرك وأحسن عزاءك وجبر مصيبتك، وإذا كان الميت مسلما دعا له بالمغفرة والرحمة، وهكذا النساء فيما بينهن يعزي بعضهن بعضا، ويعزي الرجل المرأة والمرأة الرجل لكن من دون خلوة ولا مصافحة إذا كانت المرأة ليست محرما له (13 / 381)
168 - بعض أهل الميت يجلسون ثلاثة أيام، فما حكم ذلك؟
إذا جلسوا حتى يعزيهم الناس فلا حرج إن شاء الله حتى لا يتعبوا الناس، لكن من دون أن يصنعوا للناس وليمة (13 / 382)
169 - إذا كان الإطعام لأهل الميت ذبيحة، فما الحكم فيها؟
لا بأس، ويعمله لهم الجيران أو الأقارب؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر أهله أن يصنعوا لآل جعفر بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه طعاماً لما جاء خبر موته بالشام (13 / 386)
170 - السنة لأقارب الميت وأصدقائه وجيرانه أن يبعثوا لأهل الميت طعاماً حتى يريحوهم من تعب الطبخ؛ لأنه قد أتاهم ما يشغلهم، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر أهله أن يبعثوا لآل جعفر بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه طعاما لما جاء خبر موته وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إنه قد جاءهم ما يشغلهم)[1] أما بعث الذبائح فهذا خلاف السنة؛ لأنه إتعاب لهم بذبحها وطبخها، فينبغي عدم فعل ذلك؛ لأنه خلاف السنة (13 / 387)


[1] ـ رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند أهل البيت) برقم (1754) , والترمذي في (الجنائز) برقم (998) , وأبو داود في (الجنائز) برقم (3132) وابن ماجة في (الجنائز) برقم (1610) ..

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الصلاة 
باب صلاة الجنائز:


161 - الأفضل في التعزية وعند اللقاء المصافحة إلا إذا كان المعزي أو الملاقي قد قدم من سفر فيشرع مع المصافحة المعانقة؛ لقول أنس رضي الله عنه: (كان أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا تلاقوا تصافحوا وإذا قدموا من سفر تعانقوا) (13 / 374)
162 - لا بأس بالتعزية، بل تستحب، وإن كان الفقيد عاصياً بانتحار أو غيره، كما تستحب لأسرة من قُتِلَ قصاصاً، أو حداً، كالزاني المحصن، وهكذا من شرب المسكر حتى مات بسبب ذلك، لا مانع في تعزية أهله فيه، ولا مانع من الدعاء له ولأمثاله من العصاة بالمغفرة والرحمة، ويغسل ويصلي عليه، لكن لا يصلي عليه أعيان المسلمين مثل السلطان والقاضي ونحو ذلك، بل يصلي عليه بعض الناس من باب الزجر عن عمله السيئ. أما من مات بعدوان غيره عليه فهذا مظلوم، يصلى عليه ويدعى له إذا كان مسلما، وكذا من مات قصاصا- كما تقدم- فهذا يصلى عليه ويدعى له ويعزى أهله في ذلك إذا كان مسلما ولم يحصل منه ما يوجب ردته (13 / 375) (4 / 227)
163- لا نعلم بأسا في السفر من أجل العزاء لقريب أو صديق؛ لما في ذلك من الجبر والمواساة وتخفيف آلام المصيبة، ولا بأس في العزاء قبل الدفن وبعده، وكلما كان أقرب من وقت المصيبة كان أكمل في تخفيف آلامها(13 / 376)
164 - العزاء ليس له أيام محدودة، بل يشرع من حين خروج الروح قبل الصلاة على الميت وبعدها، وليس لغايته حد في الشرع المطهر سواء كان ذلك ليلاً أو نهاراً، وسواء كان ذلك في البيت أو في الطريق أو في المسجد أو في المقبرة أو في غير ذلك من الأماكن. والله ولي التوفيق. (13 / 379)
165 - التعزية سنة؛ لما فيها من جبر المصاب والدعاء له بالخير، ولا فرق في ذلك بين كون الميت صغيراً أو كبيراً، وليس فيها لفظ مخصوص بل يعزي المسلم أخاه بما تيسر من الألفاظ المناسبة مثل أن يقول: (أحسن الله عزاءك وجبر مصيبتك وغفر لميتك) إذا كان الميت مسلماً. أما إذا كان الميت كافراً فلا يدعى له وإنما يعزى أقاربه المسلمون بنحو الكلمات المذكورة، وليس لها وقت مخصوص ولا أيام مخصوصة، بل هي مشروعة من حين موت الميت، قبل الصلاة وبعدها، وقبل الدفن وبعده، والمبادرة بها أفضل، وتجوز بعد ثلاث من موت الميت؛ لعدم الدليل على التحديد (13 / 379)
166 - يشرع للمعزي أن يعزي أخاه في الله في فقيده بالكلمات المناسبة، مثل: (أحسن الله عزاءك، وجبر مصيبتك، وأعظم أجرك، وغفر لميتك.. ونحو ذلك. أما التعزية بقوله البقية في حياتك، أو شد حيلك، فلا أعلم لهما أصلا (13 / 380)
167 - تقام مراسم العزاء فيتجمع الناس عند بيت المتوفى خارج المنزل، وتوضع بعض المصابيح الكهربائية- تشبه تلك التي في الأفراح-، ويصطف أهل المتوفى ويمر الذين يريدون تعزيتهم، يمرون عليهم واحداً بعد الآخر، ويضع كل منهم يده على صدر كل فرد من أهل المتوفى ويقول له: عظم الله أجرك فهل هذا الاجتماع وهذا الفعل مطابق للسنة؛ وإذا لم يوافق السنة، فما هي السنة في ذلك؟
هذا العمل ليس مطابقا للسنة، ولا نعلم له أصلاً في الشرع المطهر. وإنما السنة التعزية لأهل المصاب من غير كيفية معينة ولا اجتماع معين كهذا الاجتماع، وإنما يشرع لكل مسلم أن يعزي أخاه بعد خروج الروح في البيت، أو في الطريق، أو في المسجد، أو في المقبرة، سواء كانت التعزية قبل الصلاة أو بعدها. وإذا قابله شرع له مصافحته والدعاء له بالدعاء المناسب مثل: عظم الله أجرك وأحسن عزاءك وجبر مصيبتك، وإذا كان الميت مسلما دعا له بالمغفرة والرحمة، وهكذا النساء فيما بينهن يعزي بعضهن بعضا، ويعزي الرجل المرأة والمرأة الرجل لكن من دون خلوة ولا مصافحة إذا كانت المرأة ليست محرما له (13 / 381)
168 - بعض أهل الميت يجلسون ثلاثة أيام، فما حكم ذلك؟
إذا جلسوا حتى يعزيهم الناس فلا حرج إن شاء الله حتى لا يتعبوا الناس، لكن من دون أن يصنعوا للناس وليمة (13 / 382)
169 - إذا كان الإطعام لأهل الميت ذبيحة، فما الحكم فيها؟
لا بأس، ويعمله لهم الجيران أو الأقارب؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر أهله أن يصنعوا لآل جعفر بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه طعاماً لما جاء خبر موته بالشام (13 / 386)
170 - السنة لأقارب الميت وأصدقائه وجيرانه أن يبعثوا لأهل الميت طعاماً حتى يريحوهم من تعب الطبخ؛ لأنه قد أتاهم ما يشغلهم، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر أهله أن يبعثوا لآل جعفر بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه طعاما لما جاء خبر موته وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إنه قد جاءهم ما يشغلهم)[1] أما بعث الذبائح فهذا خلاف السنة؛ لأنه إتعاب لهم بذبحها وطبخها، فينبغي عدم فعل ذلك؛ لأنه خلاف السنة (13 / 387)

[1] ـ رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند أهل البيت) برقم (1754) , والترمذي في (الجنائز) برقم (998) , وأبو داود في (الجنائز) برقم (3132) وابن ماجة في (الجنائز) برقم (1610) ..

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الصلاة 
باب صلاة الجنائز:


171 - الوصية بإقامة الولائم بعد الموت بدعة ومن عمل الجاهلية، وهكذا عمل أهل الميت للولائم المذكورة ولو بدون وصية منكر لا يجوز (13 / 390) (4 / 347)
172 - أولا ً: الأصل فيها – الذكرى الأربعينية - أنها عادة فرعونية، كانت لدى الفراعنة قبل الإسلام، ثم انتشرت عنهم وسرت في غيرهم، وهي بدعة منكرة لا أصل لها في الإسلام، ويردها ما ثبت من قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد)
ثانياً: تأبين الميت ورثاؤه على الطريقة الموجودة اليوم من الاجتماع لذلك والغلو في الثناء عليه لا يجوز؛ لما رواه أحمد وابن ماجة وصححه الحاكم من حديث عبد الله بن أبي أوفى قال (نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن المراثي)[1] ولما في ذكر أوصاف الميت من الفخر غالبا وتجديد اللوعة وتهييج الحزن.
وأما مجرد الثناء عليه عند ذكره أو مرور جنازته أو للتعريف به بذكر أعماله الجليلة ونحو ذلك مما يشبه رثاء بعض الصحابة لقتلى أحد وغيرهم فجائز؛ لما ثبت عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال: (مروا بجنازة فأثنوا عليها خيراً؛ فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: وجبت، ثم مروا بأخرى، فأثنوا عليها شراً؛ فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: وجبت، فقال عمر رضي الله عنه: ما وجبت؟ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (هذا أثنيتم عليه خيراً فوجبت له الجنة، وهذا أثنيتم عليه شرا فوجبت له النار أنتم شهداء الله في الأرض)[2] (13 / 398)
173 - النعي في الجرائد محل نظر لما فيه من التكلف غالبا، وقد يباح إذا كان صدقا وليس فيه تكلف، وتركه أولى وأحوط، وإذا أراد التعزية فيكتب لهم كتابا أو يتصل بالهاتف أو يزورهم وهذا أكمل. (13 / 408)
174 - التعزية في الجرائد- ليس من النعي المحرم، وتركه أولى؛ لأنه يكلف المال الكثير. (13 / 408)
175 -: ما حكم قولهم في التعزية: "انتقل إلى مثواه الأخير" ؟
لا أعلم في هذا بأسا؛ لأنه مثواه الأخير بالنسبة للدنيا، وهي كلمة عامية؛ أما المثوى الأخير الحقيقي فهو الجنة للمتقين والنار للكافرين. (13 / 408)
176 - قولهم: "يا أيتها النفس المطمئنة" - هذا غلط وما يدريهم بذلك؛ بل المشروع الدعاء له بالمغفرة والرحمة ويكفي ذلك. (13 / 409)
177 - قول أهل الميت للناس: حللوا أخاكم أو أبيحوه، وقولهم: استغفروا له - لا أعلم لهذا أصلاً؛ لكن إذا كان يعلم أنه ظالمهم وطلب منهم أن يبيحوه فلا بأس، وإلا يقتصر الطلب على الدعاء والاستغفار (13 / 409)
178 - عندنا في العمل إذا مات زميل لنا توزع أوراق يبين فيها مكان الصلاة أو العزاء فما حكمه؟
ما أعلم في ذلك شيئا، كما فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع النجاشي، فإذا قالوا سيصلى عليه في الجامع الفلاني فليس في ذلك شيء. (13 / 410)
179 - ليست القصائد التي فيها رثاء للميت من النعي المحرم، ولكن لا يجوز لأحد أن يغلو في أحد ويصفه بالكذب، كما هي عادة الكثير من الشعراء (13 / 410)
180 - الواجب الصبر؛ أما الرضا والشكر فهما مستحبان، وعند المصيبة ثلاثة أمور: الصبر وهو واجب، والرضا سنة، والشكر أفضل. (13 / 413)
181 - كثر الإعلان في الجرائد عن وفاة بعض الناس، كما كثر نشر التعازي لأقارب المتوفين، وهم يصفون الميت فيها بأنه مغفور له، أو مرحوم، أو ما أشبه ذلك من كونه من أهل الجنة، ولا يخفى على كل من له إلمام بأمور الإسلام وعقيدته، بأن ذلك من الأمور التي لا يعلمها إلا الله، وأن عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة أنه لا يجوز أن يشهد لأحد بجنة أو نار، إلا من نص عليه القرآن الكريم كأبي لهب، أو شهد له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بذلك كالعشرة من الصحابة المشهود لهم بالجنة رضي الله عنهم ونحوهم، ومثل ذلك في المعنى الشهادة له بأنه مغفور له، أو مرحوم؛ لذا ينبغي أن يقال بدلا منها: غفر الله له، أو رحمه الله، أو نحو ذلك من كلمات الدعاء للميت. وأسأل الله سبحانه أن يهدينا جميعا سواء السبيل، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد، (13 / 420) (4 / 335)
182 - أهل السنة يرجون للمحسن، ويخافون على المسيء، ويشهدون لأهل الإيمان عموما بالجنة وللكفار عموما بالنار. كما أوضح الله سبحانه ذلك في كتابه المبين قال تعالى: (وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا)[3] وقال تعالى فيها أيضا: (وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الْمُنَافِقِينَ وَالْمُنَافِقَا  تِ وَالْكُفَّارَ نَارَ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا هِيَ حَسْبُهُمْ)[4] الآية. وذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى جواز الشهادة بالجنة أو النار لمن شهد له عدلان أو أكثر بالخير أو الشر لأحاديث صحيحة وردت في ذلك (13 / 422) (5 / 365)


[1] ـ رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند الكوفيين) من حديث عبدالله بن أبي أوفى برقم (18659) , وابن ماجة في (ما جاء في الجنائز) باب ما جاء في البكاء على الميت برقم (1592) واللفظ له . 
[2] ـ رواه البخاري في (الجنائز) باب ثناء الناس على الميت برقم (1367) , ومسلم في (الجنائز) باب فيمن يثني عليه خير أو شر من الموتى برقم (949) .
[3] ـ سورة التوبة , الآية 72 .
[4] ـ سورة التوبة , الآية 68 .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الزكاة:

1 - الفقراء والمساكين: هم الذين ليس عندهم مال يكفيهم؛ والفقير أشد حاجة، والمسكين أحسن حالاً منه، وإذا أطلق أحدهما دخل فيه الآخر، فإذا قيل: الفقراء دخل فيهم المساكين، وإذا قيل المساكين دخل فيهم الفقراء، وهم من لم يكن عندهم كفاية، يعني عندهم بعض الشيء ولكنه يسير لا يكفيهم ولا يقوم بحالهم فيعطون من الزكاة ما يكفيهم سنتهم، كل سنة يعطون ما يكفيهم ويكفي عوائلهم في حاجاتهم الضرورية سنة كاملة .
العاملون عليها: هم العمال الذين يوكلهم ولي الأمر في جبايتها والسفر إلى البلدان والمياه التي عليها أهل الأموال حتى يجبوها منهم، فهم جباتها وحفاظها والقائمون عليها يعطون منها بقدر عملهم وتعبهم على ما يراه ولي الأمر .
والمؤلفة قلوبهم: هم الذين يطاعون في العشائر، وهم السادات من الرؤساء والكبار، والذين يطاعون في عشائرهم بحيث إذا أسلموا أسلمت عشائرهم وتابعوهم، وإذا كفروا، كفروا معهم، وهم الكبار والرؤساء الذين يتألفون في الإسلام، ويعطون من الزكاة ليقوى إيمانهم، أو ليسلم نظيرهم، أو ليحموا جانب الإسلام من الأعداء، فيعطون من الزكاة ما يكون سبباً لقوة إيمانهم، أو لدفاعهم عن الإسلام، أو لإسلام من وراءهم وأشباه ذلك .
وفي الرقاب: هم الأرقاء الذي يعطون من المال ما يعتقون به رقابهم، وهم المكاتبون الذين يشترون أنفسهم من سادتهم بأموال منجمة مرتبة فيعطون من الزكاة ما يقضي به دينهم وتعتق به رقابهم، ويجوز على الصحيح أيضاً أن يشترى منها أرقاء فيعتقون، فيشتري صاحب الزكاة منها أرقاء فيعتقهم منها، فإن هذا داخل في الرقاب، ويدخل في ذلك على الصحيح أيضاً عتاق الأسرى، أسرى المسلمين بين الكفار، يدفع من الزكاة للكفار الفدية حتى يطلقوا المسلمين وحتى يفكوا أسرهم .
أما الغارمون: هم أهل الدين الذين يستدينون الأموال في حاجاتهم المباحة، وحاجات عوائلهم أو لإصلاح ذات البين، يتحملون المال ليصلحوا بين الناس عند قيام الفتن والشرور والعداوات والشحناء، يقوم الإنسان ليصلح بين الناس ويتحمل أموالاً للإصلاح بينهم، فيعطى هذا المتحمل ولو كان غنياً يعطى ما تحمله من الزكاة؛ لأنه قد سعى في خير وقام في خير، كما يعطى المدين العاجز عن قضاء الدين في حاجات نفسه وحاجات عياله يعطى من الزكاة ما يُسَدُّ به الدين .
والسابع: في سبيل الله: هم أهل الجهاد، وهم المجاهدون الغزاة يعطون في غزوهم ما يقوم بحاجاتهم من السلاح والمركوب والنفقة إذا لم يحصل لهم هذا من بيت المال، يعطون من الزكاة ما يقيم حالهم ويعينهم على جهاد أعدائهم من الخيل والإبل وأنواع الآلات من ذلك والنفقة والسلاح حتى يجاهدوا أعداء الله .
والثامن ابن السبيل: وهم الذين ينتقلون من بلاد إلى بلاد فينقطعون في الطريق إما لذهاب نفقتهم في الطريق إذا طال السفر عليهم، أو لأن عدواً من قطاع الطريق أخذهم وأخذ أموالهم، أو لأسباب أخرى ذهبت نفقاتهم، فيعطون من الزكاة ما يوصلهم إلى بلادهم ولو كانوا أغنياء؛ لأنهم في الطريق ليس عندهم ما يقوم بحالهم ولا يلزمهم الاقتراض، بل يجب أن يعطوا في الطريق ما يسد حاجاتهم إلى أن يصلوا بلادهم التي فيها أموالهم (14 / 14)
2 - هل تجب زكاة الأموال المدخرة بعد أداء زكاتها في البنك ولم يتجر فيها ؟
إذا كانت الأموال المذكورة نقوداً من الذهب والفضة أو الأوراق التجارية والعملة الورقية فإنها تجب فيها الزكاة كلما حال عليها الحول بإجماع أهل العلم في الذهب والفضة، والعمل الورقية ملحقة بهما في أصح أقوال أهل العلم، أما إن كانت الأموال المدخرة ليست من هذه الأجناس بل من العروض، كالأواني وأنواع الملابس والأخشاب وغير ذلك، فهذه لا زكاة فيها إذا كان مالكها لم يقصد إرصادها للتجارة وإنما أراد حفظها أو استعمالها (14 / 34)
3 - رجل يعتمد في دخله على المرتب الشهري، فيصرف بعضه ويوفر البعض الآخر، فكيف يخرج زكاة هذا المال ؟
عليه أن يضبط بالكتابة ما يدخره من مرتباته، ثم يزكيه إذا حال عليه الحول، كل وافر شهري يزكى إذا حال عليه الحول، وإن زكى الجميع تبعاً للشهر الأول فلا بأس به وله أجر ذلك، وتعتبر الزكاة معجلة عن الوفر الذي لم يحل عليه الحول، ولا مانع من تعجيل الزكاة إذا رأى المزكي المصلحة في ذلك، أما تأخيرها بعد تمام الحول فلا يجوز إلا لعذر شرعي، كغيبة المال أو غيبة الفقراء .(14 / 36 – 138)
4 - لدي مبلغ من المال من أهل الخير لبناء مسجد وبقي عندي أكثر من سنة، فهل عليه زكاة أم لا ؟
ليس عليه زكاة مطلقاً، لأن أهله قد أنفقوه في سبيل الله (14 / 37)
5 - لدينا في جامعة الملك سعود صندوق للطلبة، وهو عبارة عن جهاز مالي يتم تمويله من الجامعة، وباقتطاع جزء يسير من مكافآت الطلاب، ويتم من خلال هذا الصندوق إعانة الطلاب المحتاجين، فهل على المبالغ الموجودة في الصندوق زكاة ؟
ليس في مال الصندوق المذكور وأشباهه زكاة؛ لأنه مال لا مالك له، بل هو معد لوجوه الخير كسائر الأموال الموقوفة في أعمال الخير . (14 / 37)
6 - إذا كان هناك جماعة يدفع كل منهم جزءاً من المال، ويدخرونه لقصد الاستفادة منه، عند وقوع حوادث لبعضهم لا سمح الله واحتاجوا إليه في شئونهم العامة، وحال الحول على هذا المبلغ، فهل فيه زكاة ؟
هذه الأموال وأشباهها التي يتبرع بها أهلها للمصالح العامة، وللتعاون على الخير فيما بينهم ليس فيها زكاة؛ لأنها قد أخرجت من أملاكهم ابتغاء وجه الله، ومنافعها مشتركة لغنيهم وفقيرهم،ولعلاج الحوادث التي تنزل بهم، فتعتبر بذلك خارجة عن أملاكهم في حكم الصدقات المجموعة لإنفاقها في سبيلها الذي أخرجت له (14 / 38)
7 - نفيدكم علماً بأننا موظفون في إحدى شركات البترول في السعودية، وقد تم ابتعاثنا إلى الخارج لمدة ثلاث سنوات، وبعد عودتنا من الابتعاث بخمس سنوات علمنا أنه لنا مستحقات بدل سكن عن سنوات الابتعاث، فتقدمنا بشكوى إلى المسئولين، ونحن في شك من صرفها لنا، وبعد سنة من تقديم الشكوى تم صرفها والحمد لله رب العالمين . لذا نرجو من سماحتكم إفادتنا:
هل على هذه المستحقات زكاة ؟ وإذا كان هناك زكاة فهل تكون مدتها منذ عودتنا من الابتعاث حتى الآن وهي ست سنوات، أم تكون على سنة واحدة فقط وهي السنة التي تقدمنا فيها بالشكوى واستلمنا في نهايتها المستحقات ؟ أفيدونا عن ذلك.
إذا كان الواقع هو ما ذكرتم في السؤال فليس عليكم زكاة؛ لأن هذا المال غير موثوق بحصوله، فهو يشبه الدين على المعسر، والصحيح أنه لا تجب فيه زكاة حتى يقبضه صاحبه ويستقبل به حولاً جديداً .. فهكذا المال الذي ذكرتم ليس فيه زكاة إلا إذا حال عليه الحول بعد القبض (14 / 40)

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الزكاة:


8 - العقار الذي نزعت ملكيته وتم تقدير قيمته ولكن مالكه لم يتمكن من قبضها بسبب غير عائد إليه، ليس عليه زكاة حتى يقبض قيمته ويستقبل بها حولاً جديداً (14 / 41)
9 - اختلف العلماء في كون الدين مانعاً من وجوب الزكاة على أقوال:
أحدها: أن الأموال الباطنة كالنقدين وعروض التجارة لا تجب فيها الزكاة إذا كان الدين ينقصها عن النصاب؛ لأن الزكاة شرعت للمواساة، ومن عليه دين ينقص النصاب أو يستغرقه لا يوصف بالغني، بل هو أهل لدفع الزكاة إليه .أما الأموال الظاهرة كالمواشي والثمار فإنه لما كان المنقول عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وخلفائه رضي الله عنهم إرسال السعاة لأخذ الزكاة منها دون أن يؤثر عنهمالاستفسار هل على أهلها ديون أم لا، فإن الحكم فيها يختلف عن الأموال الباطنة، وبهذا قال مالك والأوزاعي، وهي إحدى الروايتين عن الإمام أحمد في الموال الظاهرة .
والقول الثاني: لا تجب فيها كالأموال الباطنة لما سبق .
والقول الثالث: تجب الزكاة في الجميع لما ذكرناه من الأدلة على وجوب الزكاة في الأموال الظاهرة ولو كان على أربابها دين، ولأن الأدلة الدالة على وجوب الزكاة في الأموال الظاهرة والباطنة ليس فيها ما يدل على مراعاة الدين، فوجب التعميم .وهذا قول ربيعة بن أبي عبد الرحمن، وحماد بن أبي سليمان، والشافعي في الجديد، وهو الصواب . (14 / 49)(14 / 178)
10 - القرض إذا صار إليك وحال عليه الحول قبل أن تنفقه تزكيه؛ لأنه صار مالا لك لقبضك إياه، فإذا أخذت من زيد ألف ريال أو ألفين أو مائة ألف أو أكثر وحال عليه الحول وهو عندك فإنك تزكيه؛ لأنه بالقبض صار مالاً لك وصار ديناً عليك لأخيك، فعليك أن تزكيه كما تزكي الأموال الأخرى التي جاءتك بالعطاء والهبة أو بغير ذلك من الطرق الشرعية (14 / 54)
11 - إذا كانت الماشية من الإبل أو البقر أو الغنم ليست سائمة جميع الحول أو أكثره فإنها لا تجب فيها الزكاة؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شرط في وجوب الزكاة فيها أن تكون سائمة، فإذا أعلفها صاحبها غالب الحول أو نصف الحول فلا زكاة فيها إلا أن تكون للتجارة فإنها تجب فيها زكاة التجارة، وتكون بذلك من عروض التجارة كالأراضي المعدة للبيع والسيارات ونحوها، إذا بلغت قيمة الموجود منها نصاب الذهب والفضة (14 / 57)
12 - المواشي من الإبل والبقر والغنم لها نصب معلومة لا تجب فيها الزكاة حتى تبلغها مع توافر الشروط التي من جملتها: أن تكون الإبل والبقر والغنم سائمة، وهي الراعية جميع الحول أو أكثره، فإذا كان نصاب الإبل أو البقر أو الغنم لم يكمل فلا زكاة فيها، ولا يضم بعضه إلى بعض . فلو كان عند إنسان ثلاث من إبل للقنية، وعشرون من الغنم للقنية، وعشرون من البقر للقنية لم يضم بعضها إلى بعض؛ لأن كل جنس منها لم يبلغ النصاب.أما إذا كانت للتجارة فإنه يضم بعضها إلى بعض؛ لأنها والحال ما ذكر تعتبر من عروض التجارة، وتزكى زكاة النقدين كما نص على ذلك أهل العلم، والأدلة في ذلك واضحة لمن تأملها (14 / 58)
13 - لا يجوز جمع الأموال الزكوية أو تفريقها من اجل الفرار من الزكاة، أو من اجل نقص الواجب فيها؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الصحيح: ((ولا يجمع بين متفرق ولا يفرق بين مجتمع خشية الصدقة))[1] خرجه البخاري في صحيحه . فلو كان عند رجل أربعون من الغنم ففرقها حتى لا تجب فيها الزكاة لم تسقط عنه الزكاة، ويكون بذلك آثماً؛ لكونه متحيلاً في ذلك على إسقاط ما أوجب الله . وهكذا جمع المتفرق خشية الصدقة لا يجوز . فلو كان لرجل غنم أو إبل أو بقر تبلغ النصاب فضمها إلى إبل أو بقر أو غنم رجل آخر حتى ينقص الواجب عنهما بسبب الخلطة التي لا أساس لها وإنما اختلطا لقصد نقص الواجب عند مجيء عامل الزكاة لم يسقط عنهما الواجب، وكانا بذلك آثمين وعليهما إخراج بقية الواجب . أما إذا كانت الخلطة للتعاون بينهما وليست حيلة على إسقاط الواجب أو نقصه فلا بأس بها إذا توافرت شروطها الموضحة في كتب أهل العلم؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الصحيح المذكور آنفاً: ((وما كان من خليطين فإنهما يتراجعان بينهما بالسوية))[2]. (14 / 59)
14 - لا بأس إذا دفع لولاة الأمور ما ضربوه عليه - من قيمة محددة - عن بنت المخاض وبنت اللبون وغيرهما؛ لأن الواجب الوسط، فلا حرج إن اجتهد ولي الأمر وقدر القيمة . (14 / 63)
[1]- رواه البخاري في (الزكاة) باب لا يجمع بين متفرق ولا يفرق بين مجتمع برقم 1450 
[2]- رواه البخاري في (الزكاة) باب لا يجمع بين متفرق ولا يفرق بين مجتمع برقم 1451

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الزكاة:


15 - ليس في الفواكه ونحوها من الخضروات التي لا تكال ولا تدخر كالبطيخ والرمان ونحوهما زكاة إلا إذا كانت للتجارة فإنه يزكى ما حال عليه الحول من قيمتها إذا بلغت النصاب كسائر عروض التجارة . وإنما تجب الزكاة في الحبوب والثمار التي تكال وتدخر كالتمر والزبيب والحنطة والشعير ونحو ذلك، لعموم قوله تعالى: {وَآتُواْ حَقَّهُ يَوْمَ حَصَادِهِ }[1]، وقوله تعالى: {وَأَقِيمُواْ الصَّلاَةَ وَآتُواْ الزَّكَاةَ}[2] وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((ليس فيما دون خمسة أوسق من تمر ولا حب صدقة))[3] متفق على صحته، فدل على وجوبها فيما بلغ ذلك من الحبوب التي تكال وتدخر، ولأن أخذ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الزكاة من الحنطة والشعير يدل على وجوبها في أمثالها , والله ولي التوفيق . (14 / 67)
16 - التين والزيتون لا تجب فيهما زكاة في أصح قولي العلماء؛ لأنهما من الخضروات والفواكه (14 / 70)
17 - البصل لا زكاة فيه إلا إذا أردت به التجارة وحال عليه الحول، أو حال على ثمنه وهو يبلغ النصاب فإن فيه الزكاة، وكذلك السيارة أو نحوها إذا أريد بها التجارة، أما تأخير إخراج الزكاة عن وقتها فإنه لا يجوز إلا لمصلحة شرعية (14 / 71)
18 - ما يسقى بالأمطار والأنهار والعيون الجارية من الحبوب والثمار كالتمر والزبيب والحنطة والشعير ففيه العشر .وما يسقى بالمكائن وغيرها ففيه نصف العشر؛ لما ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((فيما سقت السماء العشر، وفيما سقي بالسواني أو النضح نصف العشر))[4]. رواه البخاري في صحيحه من حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما (14 / 74)
19- العمدة في ذلك - الأنصبة والمكاييل - على صاع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهو خمسة أرطال وثلث بالعراقي، وأربع حفنات باليدين المعتدلتين المملوءتين، كما نص على ذلك أهل العلم وأئمة اللغة (14 / 75)
20 - النصاب الذي تجب فيه الزكاة من الذهب مقداره عشرون مثقالاً، ومن الفضة مائة وأربعون مثقالاً، وزنة المثقال اثنتان وسبعون حبة شعير متوسطة، فإذا بلغت قيمة الأوراق النقدية والعروض المعدة للتجارة نصاب الذهب والفضة وجبت فيها الزكاة، وما كان أقل من النصاب المذكور ليس فيه زكاة لما ورد من الأحاديث النبوية في ذلك، ومقدار النصاب بالجنيه السعودي والإفرنجي حتى يمكن تقدير الأوراق النقدية والعروض التجارية بذلك أحد عشر جنيهاً وثلاثة أسباع الجنيه؛ لأن زنة الجنيه المذكور مثقالان إلا ربع مثقال، وبالله التوفيق . (14 / 79)
21 - الزكاة ربع العشر، ففي أربعين جنيهاً جنيه واحد، فإذا كنتِ تملكين خمسة وثمانين جراماً فهو في الأصح أقل من النصاب قليلاً، فإن أديتِ الزكاة عنه احتياطاً؛ لأن بعض أهل العلم يقول: إن الخمسة والثمانين تبلغ النصاب . وقد حررنا هذا فوجدنا النصاب اثنين وتسعين إلا كسراً يسيراً، يعني عشرين مثقالاً، وهي أحد عشر جنيهاً ونصف جنيهاً سعودي، فإذا بلغ الذهب عندك هذا المقدار أحد عشر جنيهاً سعودياً ونصف جنيه فأدي زكاته ربع العشر، يعني جنيه من كل أربعين جنيه، ونصف جنيه من عشرين جنيه، هذا ربع العشر . أما خمسة وثمانون جراماً فهي فيما حررنا أقل من النصاب، وإن أديت زكاتها احتياطاً فحسن .(14 / 80 - 81-82 - 91)
[1]- سورة النعام، الآية 141 
[2]- سورة البقرة، الآية 43 
[3]- رواه البخاري في (الزكاة) باب ليس فيما دون خمس ذود صدقة برقم 1459، ومسلم في الزكاة برقم 980 
-[4] رواه البخاري في (الزكاة) باب العشر فيما يسقى من ماء السماء برقم 1483، والنسائي في (الزكاة) باب ما يوجب العشر وما يوجب نصف العشر برقم 2488، وأبو داود في (الزكاة) باب صدقة الزروع برقم 1596

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الزكاة:


22 - الصواب أن الحلي من الذهب والفضة فيها زكاة ولو كانت تستعمل إذا بلغت النصاب وحال عليها الحول (14 / 81) (14 / 84 - 101) (4 / 125)
23 - الماس واللؤلؤ والجواهر الأخرى فهذه ليس فيها زكاة إذا كانت للبس، إنما الزكاة فيها إذا كانت للبيع والتجارة، أما إذا كانت للبس فلا زكاة فيها، إنما الزكاة في الذهب والفضة، فهذان المعدنان هما اللذان فيهما الزكاة (14/ 96 ،105،111، 122)
24 - أما السنوات الماضية قبل علمها بوجوب الزكاة في الحلي فلا شيء عليها عنها؛ لجهلها وللشبهة في ذلك، لأن بعض أهل العلم لا يرى وجوب الزكاة في الحلي التي تلبس أو المعدة لذلك، ولكن الأرجح وجوب الزكاة فيها إذا بلغت النصاب وحال عليها الحول؛ لقيام الدليل من الكتاب والسنة على ذلك (14 / 113- 114)
25 - لا بأس أن تخرج الزكاة من مالك عن أمك -إذا أذنت لك في ذلك - وهي ربع العشر، ومقدار ذلك خمسة وعشرون من الألف،وخمسون من الألفين، وهكذا كلما زاد المال زاد الواجب .
- الزكاة على مالكة الحلي، وإذا أداها زوجها أو غيره عنها بإذنها فلا بأس، ولا يجب إخراج الزكاة منه،بل يجزئ إخراجها من قيمته، كلما حال عليها الحول، حسب قيمة الذهب والفضة في السوق عند تمام الحول (14 / 118 - 119)
26 – الزكاة تجب في العملة الورقية إذا بلغت قيمتها أدنى النصابين من ذهب أو فضة، أو كانت تكمل النصاب مع غيرها من الأثمان والعروض المعدة للتجارة،إذا كانت مملوكة لأهلها وقت وجوبها . ومقدار النصاب من الورق المتعامل فيه الآن،هو ما يساوي ستة وخمسين ريالاً فضة عربياً سعودياً،أو عشرين مثقالاً من الذهب . (14 / 125)
27 - تجب الزكاة في المبلغ إذا حال عليه الحول، ولو كان مرصوداً للزواج، أو لقضاء الدين، أو لتعمير منزل ونحوه؛ لعموم الأدلة الدالة على وجوب الزكاة في النقدين، أو ما يقوم مقامهما (14 / 126 - 127 - 130)
28 - زكاة المرتبات من النقود فيها تفصيل: فإن كانت قد حال عليها الحول،وهي في حوزته وقد بلغت النصاب ففيها الزكاة . أما إن كانت أقل من النصاب أو لم يحل عليها الحول،بل أنفقها قبل ذلك فلا زكاة فيها (14 / 134)

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الزكاة:

29 - الربح تابع للأصل،وحكمه في الحول حكم الأصل،إذا كان الربح المذكور حصل من طرق شرعية .أما إذا كان عن طريق الربا فليس عليك إلا زكاة الأصل، أما الربح الذي حصل من طريق الربا فإنه محرم،وليس ملكاً لك،وإنما الواجب إنفاقه للفقراء والمساكين،والتخلص منه،مع التوبة إلى اللهسبحانه من ذلك (14 / 149)
30 - حول الأرباح هو حول الأصل، فتجب زكاتها مع الأصل الذي هو رأس المال، إلا إذا كان شيء منها أو من الأصل ديناً عند الناس، فإنه يزكى عند القبض، إلا إذا كان الذي عليه الدين مليئاً غير مماطل، يسلم ما عليه متى طلب منه، فإن مثل هذا حكمه حكم الحاضر في اليد، فيزكى عند تمام الحول إذا كان حالاً .
أما إذا كان الدين على معسر لا يدري هل يحصل منه المال أو يتلف، فإن مثل هذا المال لا تجب زكاتهفي أصح أقوال العلماء؛ لأنه ليس في يد المالك حتى يواسي منه الفقراء، ومتى قبضه استقبل به حولاً، أما ما مضى فلا يلزمه عنه شيء . والاعتبار في حول الزكاة بمرور السنة على المال من حين ملك بإرث أو غيره - سواء كان أول السنة الهجرية أو غيره - .(14 / 150)
31 - الأصح تحريم استعمال الذهب على الذكور؛ لعموم قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أحل الذهب والحرير لإناث أمتي، وحرم على ذكورها"[1]، وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الذهب والحرير: ((هذان حل لإناث أمتي حرام على ذكورهم))[2] أما ما يتعلق بالزكاة،فإن بلغت هذه الأقلام نصاب الزكاة بنفسها أو بذهب آخر لدى مالكها يكمل النصاب، وجبت فيها الزكاة إذا حال عليها الحول، وهكذا إن كان عنده فضة أو عروض تجارة يكمل بها النصاب وجبت الزكاةفي أصح قولي العلماء؛ لأن الذهب والفضة كالشيء الواحد . (14 / 156)
32 - إذا كانت الأرض ونحوها؛كالبيت والسيارة ونحو ذلك معدة للتجارة،وجب أن تزكى كل سنة بحسب قيمتها عند تمام الحول، ولا يجوز تأخير ذلك، إلا لمن عجز عن إخراج زكاتها؛ لعدم وجود مال عنده سواها، فهذا يمهل حتى يبيعها ويؤدي زكاتها عن جميع السنوات، كل سنة بحسب قيمتها عند تمام الحول، سواء كانت القيمة أكثر من الثمن أو أقل؛أعني الذي اشترى به الأرض أو السيارة أو البيت . هذا هو الذي عليه جمهور أهل العلم، لما ورد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه أمر بإخراج الصدقة مما يعد للبيع، ولأن أموال التجارة تقلب لطلب الربح بين أنواع العروض، فوجب على المسلم أن يخرج زكاتها كل عام، كما لو بقيت في يده نقوداً، وفق الله الجميع للفقه في الدين والثبات عليه (14 / 161)
33 - لا زكاة في الأرض ولا في غيرها من العروض، إلا إذا عزم مالكها على إعدادها للبيع، فإنه يزكي قيمتها إذا حال عليها الحول وهي نصاب، أما إذا كان المالك متردداً هل يبيعها أو لا يبيعها،فإنه لا زكاة فيها حتى يجزم بنية البيع ويحول عليها الحول بعد ذلك وهي نصاب فأكثر؛ لما روى أبو داود وغيره عن سمرة بن جندبرضي الله عنه قال(أمرنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن نخرج الصدقة مما نعده للبيع))[3]، وله شاهد من حديث أبي ذررضي الله عنه وهو قول جمهور أهل العلم، وحكاه بعضهم إجماعاً .
أما إن كان العقار من بيت أو حانوت أو أرض معداً للإجارة،فإن الزكاة لا تجب في أصله،وإنما تجب في الأجرة إذا بلغت النصاب وحال عليها الحول؛ لعموم الأدلة الدالة على وجوب الزكاة في النقدين، أو ما يقوم مقامهما من الأوراق النقدية إذا حال عليها الحول (14 / 167)
34 - إذا منح الإنسان أرضاً من الحكومة أو غير الحكومة وحازها، أو اشتراها من زيد أو عمرو وحازها، فهو بين أمرين: إن نواها للتجارة والبيع زكاها إذا دار الحول بعد النية لبيعها حسب قيمتها، تقوَّم من أهل الخبرة، يستعين بهم ثم يزكيها بإخراج ربع العشر، فالزكاة ربع العشر في الذهب والفضة وعروض التجارة . وعروض التجارة من أراضي وسيارات وغيرها مما يراد به البيع والشراء،تقوَّم إذا حال عليها الحول، فإذا قوَّمت أخرج زكاة القيمة حسب ما تبلغ الأرض أو السيارة أو غيرهما حين تمام الحول،إذا كانت كلها للبيع لا للقنية أو الإيجار .
الحال الثاني: أن يكون ما أراد بها البيع،وإنما أراد بها أن يبني عليها مسكناً، أو يبني عليها بيوتاً للإيجار، أو دكاكين وأجرها، فإنه لا زكاة فيها،وإنما يزكي الأجرة إذا حال عليها الحول، كما يزكي النقود التي عنده الأخرى إذا حال عليها الحول . (14 / 171)
35 - الديون التي له عند الناس،فيها تفصيل: ما كان منها على أملياء،وجبت زكاته عند تمام الحول؛ لأنه كالرصيد الذي في البنك، وأما ما كان منها على معسرين أو مماطلين،فلا زكاة فيه على الصحيح من أقوال العلماء، وذهب بعض أهل العلم،إلى أنه يزكيها بعد القبض عن سنة واحدة فقط، وهذا قول حسن،وفيه احتياط، ولكن ليس ذلك بواجب في الأصح؛ لأن الزكاة مواساة، والزكاة لا تجب في أموال لا يدرى هل تحصل أم لا؛ لكونها على معسرين أو مماطلين أو نحو ذلك، كالأموال المفقودة، والدواب الضالة، ونحو ذلك
وأما الدين الذي عليه فلا يمنع الزكاةفي أصح أقوال أهل العلم. وأما ما حازه من ماله ليدفع لأهل الدين، فحال عليه الحول قبل أن يدفعه لأهل الدين، فإنها لا تسقط زكاته، بل عليه أن يزكيه؛لكونه حال عليه الحول وهو في ملكه (14 / 44 - 188)

[1]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (أول مسند الكوفيين)،حديث أبي موسى الأشعري، برقم:19008، والنسائي في (الزينة)،باب (تحريم الذهب على الرجال)، برقم:5148 .
[2]- رواه ابن ماجة في (كتاب اللباس)،باب (لبس الحرير والذهب للنساء)، برقم:3595 .
[3]- رواه أبو داود في (الزكاة)،باب (العروض إذا كانت للتجارة) برقم:1562

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الزكاة:


36 - إذا كانت الحفارات الارتوازية والحراثة الزراعية معدة للتجارة،فتزكى قيمتها، والأجور عند تمام حول أصلها من كل عام، أما إذا كانت معدة للإيجار فتزكى الأجرة الحاصلة فقط،بعد أن يحول عليها الحول، أما إن صرفت الأجرة قبل أن يحول عليها الحول فلا زكاة فيها (14 / 182)
37 - جميع ما يعده المسلم من الأموالسواء كانت حيواناً أو غير حيوانللبيع،فإنه يزكي قيمته عند تمام الحول (14 / 186)
38- إنما تجب الزكاة على أهل المطابع والمصانع ونحوهم في الأشياء المعدة للبيع، أما الأشياء التي تعد للاستعمال فلا زكاة فيها، وهكذا السيارات والفرش والأواني المعدة للاستعمال ليس فيها زكاة (14 / 186)
39 - على أصحاب الأسهم المعدة للتجارة إخراج زكاتها إذا حال عليها الحول،كسائر العروض من الأراضي والسيارات وغيرها، أما إن كانت للمساهمة في أموال معدة للتأجير لا للبيع كالأراضي والسيارات،فإنها لا زكاة فيها، وإنما الزكاة تكون في الأجرة،إذا حال عليها الحول،وبلغت النصاب كسائر النقود . (14 / 190)
40 - إذا كانت الأسهم للاستثمار لا للبيع، فالواجب تزكية أرباحها من النقود إذا حال عليها الحول وبلغت النصاب، أما إذا كانت الأسهم للبيع،فإنها تزكى مع ربحها كلما حال الحول على الأصلحسب قيمتها حين تمام الحول سواء كانت أرضاً أو سيارات أو غيرهما من العروض. (14 / 191)
41- إن كنت تريد بيع السهام،ففيها الزكاة، وإن كنت لا تريد بيعها،فالزكاة في أرباحها إذا حال عليها الحول،إن كانت السهام أرضاً أو غيرها من المتاع، أما إن كانت نقوداً،ففيها وفي أرباحها الزكاة، والربح تابع للأصل حوله حوله (14 / 192)
42 - قد ثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه فرض زكاة الفطر على المسلمين صاعاً من تمر أو صاعاً من شعير، وأمر بها أن تؤدى قبل خروج الناس إلى الصلاة، أعني صلاة العيد . وفي الصحيحين عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه قال: ((كنا نعطيها في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صاعاً من طعام أو صاعاً من تمر أو صاعاً من شعير أو صاعاً من إقط أو صاعاً من زبيب))[1].
وقد فسر جمع من أهل العلم الطعام في الحديث بأنه البر، وفسره آخرون بأن المقصود بالطعام ما يقتاته أهل البلاد أياً كان، سواء كان براً أو ذرة أو دخناً أو غير ذلك . وهذا هو الصواب؛ لأن الزكاة مواساة من الأغنياء للفقراء، ولا يجب على المسلم أن يواسي من غير قوت بلده . ولاشك أن الأرز قوت في المملكة وطعام طيب ونفيس، وهو أفضل من الشعير الذي جاء النص بإجزائه، وبذلك يعلم أنه لا حرج في إخراج الأرز في زكاة الفطر
والواجب صاع من جميع الأجناس بصاع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهو ربع حفنات باليدين المعتدلتين الممتلئتين، كما في القاموس وغيره، وهو بالوزن ما يقارب ثلاثة كيلو غرام .
فإذا أخرج المسلم صاعاً من الأرز أو غيره من قوت بلده أجزأه ذلك، وإن كان من غير الأصناف المذكورة في هذا الحديث في أصح قولي العلماء . ولا بأس أن يخرج مقداره بالوزن وهو ثلاثة كيلو تقريباً .
والواجب إخراج زكاة الفطر عن الصغير والكبير والذكر والأنثى والحر والمملوك من المسلمين . أما الحمل فلا يجب إخراجها عنه إجماعاً، ولكن يستحب؛ لفعل عثمان رضي الله عنه .
والواجب أيضاً إخراجها قبل صلاة العيد، ولا يجوز تأخيرها إلى ما بعد صلاة العيد، ولا مانع من إخراجها قبل العيد بيوم أو يومين . وبذلك يعلم أن أول وقت لإخراجها في أصح أقوال العلماء هو ليلة ثمان وعشرين؛ لأن الشهر يكون تسعاً وعشرين ويكون ثلاثين، وكان أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يخرجونها قبل العيد بيوم أو يومين .
ومصرفها الفقراء والمساكين . وقد ثبت عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: ((فرض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم زكاة الفطر طهرة للصائم من اللغو والرفث وطعمة للمساكين فمن أداها قبل الصلاة فهي زكاة مقبولة، ومن أداها بعد الصلاة فهي صدقة من الصدقات))[2].
ولا يجوز إخراج القيمة عند جمهور أهل العلم وهو أصح دليلاً، بل الواجب إخراجها من الطعام، كما فعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه رضي الله عنهم، وبذلك قال جمهور الأمة . (14 /32 - 200)


[1]- رواه البخاري في (الزكاة) باب صدقة الفطر برقم 1506، ومسلم في (الزكاة 9 باب زكاة الفطر على المسلمين برقم 985 
[2]- رواه أبو داود في (الزكاة) باب زكاة الفطر برقم (1609)، وابن ماجة في (الزكاة) باب صدقة الفطر برقم 1827

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الزكاة:


43 - أرسلت زكاة الفطر الخاصة بي على أهلي في مصر لكي يخرجوها في البلد، وأنا مقيم في السعودية، فهل هذا العمل صحيح ؟
لا بأس بذلك وتجزئ إن شاء الله في أصح قولي العلماء لكن إخراجها في محلك الذي تقيم فيه أفضل وأحوط، وإذا بعثتها لأهلك ليخرجوها على الفقراء في بلدك فلا بأس (14 / 215)
44 - أعددت زكاة الفطر قبل العيد لإعطائها إلى فقير أعرفه، ولكنني نسيت إخراجها ولم أتذكر إلا في صلاة العيد، وقد أخرجتها بعد الصلاة فما الحكم ؟
الواجب إخراج زكاة الفطر قبل صلاة العيد كما أمر بهذا النبي الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولكن لا حرج عليك فيما فعلت، فإخراجها بعد الصلاة يجزئ والحمد لله، وإن كان جاء في الحديث أنه صدقة من الصدقات، لكن ذلك لا يمنع الإجزاء، وأنه وقع في محله، ونرجو أن يكون مقبولاً، وأن تكون زكاة كاملة؛ لأنك لم تؤخر ذلك عمداً، وإنما أخرته نسياناً، وقد قال الله عز وجل في كتابه العظيم: { رَبَّنَا لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِن نَّسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا}[1]، وثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: يقول الله عز وجل(قد فعلت))[2]، فأجاب دعوة عباده المؤمنين في عدم المؤاخذة بالنسيان والخطأ . (14 / 217)
45 - في حكم تارك الزكاة تفصيل، فإن كان تركها جحداً لوجوبها مع توافر شروط وجوبها عليه كفر بذلك إجماعاً ولو زكى ما دام جاحداً لوجوبها، أما إن تركها بخلاً أو تكاسلاً فإنه يعتبر بذلك فاسقاً قد ارتكب كبيرة عظيمة من كبائر الذنوب وهو تحت مشيئة الله إن مات على ذلك؛ لقول الله سبحانه: {إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يَغْفِرُ أَن يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَن يَشَاء }[3] وقد دل القرآن الكريم والسنة المطهرة المتواترة على أن تارك الزكاة يعذب يوم القيامة بأمواله التي ترك زكاتها، ثم يُرى سبيله إما إلى الجنة وإما إلى النار . وهذا الوعيد في حق من ليس جاحداً لوجوبها (14 / 227)
46 - عندي مبلغ من المال منذ حوالي خمس سنوات، وهذا المبلغ يزيد وينقص، وفي هذا العام جرى حديث مع أحد الإخوة عن زكاة المال، وذكر أن أي مبلغ يملكه الإنسان وحال عليه الحول ولو كان يدخره لزواج أو شراء مسكن، عليه زكاة . سماحة الشيخ: هل عليَّ زكاة عن السنوات الماضية وأنا لا أعلم أن عليَّ زكاة، أم أزكي هذه السنة فقط التي علمت فيها أن عليَّ زكاة ؟ 
عليك الزكاة عن جميع الأعوام السابقة، وجهلك لا يسقطها عنك؛ لأن فرض الزكاة أمر معلوم من الدين بالضرورة، والحكم لا يخفى على المسلمين، والزكاة هي الركن الثالث من أركان الإسلام، والواجب عليك المبادرة بإخراج الزكاة عن جميع الأعوام السابقة، مع التوبة إلى الله سبحانه من التأخير، عفا الله عنا وعنك وعن كل مسلم (14 / 239)
47 - تجب الزكاة في أموال اليتامى من النقود والعروض المعدة للتجارة وفي بهيمة الأنعام السائمة وفي الحبوب والثمار التي تجب فيها الزكاة؛ وعلى ولي الأيتام أن يخرجها في وقتها، فإن لم يكن لهم من جهة والدهم المتوفى وجب رفع الأمر إلى المحكمة؛ حتى تعين لهم ولياً يتولى شئونهم وشئون أموالهم وعليه في ذلك تقوى الله والعمل بما فيه صلاحهم وصلاح أموالهم؛ لقول الله سبحانه:{ وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْيَتَامَى قُلْ إِصْلاَحٌ لَّهُمْ خَيْرٌ }[4]. ويعتبر الحول في أموالهم من حين مات والدهم؛ لأنها بموته دخلت في ملكهم (14 / 240)
48 - يجوز نقل الزكاة من محل المزكي (بلده) إلى بلد أخرى إذا كان ذلك لمصلحة شرعية في أصح قولي العلماء كأن ينقلها للمجاهدين في سبيل الله، أو لفقراء أشد حاجة من فقراء بلده، أو لكونهم من قرابته؛ لأن في ذلك جمعاً بين صلة الرحم والصدقة . (14 / 243)
49 - العروض الواجب تقويمها عند الحول بسعر الوقت فإذا بلغت النصاب وهو مائة وأربعون مثقالاً من الفضة، أو عشرون مثقالاً من الذهب، أخرج زكاتها من النقود، هذا هو الأحوط والأحسن خروجاً من خلاف العلماء، وإن أخرج زكاتها منها حسب القيمة الحاضرة أجزأ ذلك، في أصح قولي العلماء . والعروض هي السلع المعدة للبيع سواء كانت أراضي أو سيارات أو أقمشة أو غير ذلك من صنوف الأموال (14 / 251)
[1]- سورة البقرة، الآية 286 
[2]- رواه مسلم في (الإيمان) باب بيان انه سبحانه وتعالى لم يكلف إلا ما يطاق برقم 126
[3]- سورة النساء، الآية(48)
[4]- سورة البقرة، الآية 220

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الزكاة:


50 - يجوز أن يخرج عن النقود عروضاً من الأقمشة والأطعمة وغيرها، إذا رأى المصلحة لأهل الزكاة في ذلك مع اعتبار القيمة، مثل أن يكون الفقير مجنوناً أو ضعيف العقل أو سفيهاً أو قاصراً، فيخشى أن يتلاعب بالنقود، وتكون المصلحة له في إعطائه طعاماً أو لباساً ينتفع به من زكاة النقود بقدر القيمة الواجبة، وهذا كله في أصح أقوال أهل العلم . (14 / 253)
51 - يجب عليك أن تنفذ ما قاله موكلك في أوصاف من وكلك في دفع الزكاة إليهم، فإن لم تجد من تتوافر فيه الصفات فرد المال إلى صاحبه حتى يتولى صرفه فيمن يستحقه، وليس لك أن تتصرف فيه على غير الوجه الذي أوصاك به صاحب المال؛ لأن الوكيل مقيد بما قيده به الموكل فيما يوافق الشرع المطهر . (14 / 255)
52 – كنت فقيراً وعملت عند بعض الأغنياء، ونظراً لأمانتي لديه وضع ثقته في وأعطاني مبلغاً كبيراً من زكاة ماله لكي أوزعه على فقراء المنطقة التي نعيش فيها، ووجدت نفسي محتاجاً لهذا المبلغ وأخذته لنفسي، فهل علي ذنب في هذا ؟ علماً بأنني فقير وأحتاج لهذا المبلغ، وهذا الغني يعطي الكثير من أمواله لفقراء هذه المنطقة، راجياً الإجابة ؟
عملك هذا لا يجوز بل هو من الخيانة والواجب عليك التوبة إلى الله سبحانه مع غرامة المال وتسليمه للفقراء المستحقين للزكاة من المسلمين وبالنية عن الرجل الذي وكلك، وإذا وقع مثل هذا فينبغي لك أن تخبره وتقول له أنا فقير ساعدني من زكاتك (14 / 257)
53 - ماذا عن الأشخاص الذين يجتمعون عند الصدقة التي يراد تفريقها عليهم ويضعون أيديهم عليها ويدعو أحدهم للمتصدق ويؤمن الباقون بأصوات مرتفعة ؟
لا تنبغي هذه الكيفية؛ لأنها بدعة، أما الدعاء للمتصدق من غير وضع الأيدي على المال المتصدق به، ومن دون اجتماع على رفع الأصوات على الكيفية المذكورة فهو مشروع؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من صنع إليكم معروفاً فكافئوه فإن لم تجدوا ما تكافئونه فادعوا له حتى تروا أنكم قد كافأتموه)) رواه أبو داود، والنسائي[1] بإسناد صحيح (14 / 260)
54 - ليس ذكر الأصناف- أهل الزكاة - في الآية للترتيب، وإنما ذلك لبيان المصرف، فلو بدأ بالمجاهدين أو بالغارمين فلا بأس، وإنما الأفضل مراعاة الأصلح في الشرع، فيقدم المزكي من تقتضي الأدلة الشرعية تقديمه حسب اجتهاده (14 / 265)
55 -إن كانت – الأخت - فقيرة، وزوجها لا ينفق عليها، وعجزتم عن إصلاح حاله، ولم يتيسر من يلزمه بذلك، فإنه يجوز إعطاؤها من الزكاة قدر حاجتها (14 / 270)
56 - يجوز دفع الزكاة إلى الفقير المسلم وإن كان لديه بعض المعاصي، ولكن التماس الفقراء المعروفين بالخير والاستقامة أولى وأفضل، ومن كان لا يصلي لا يعطى من الزكاة؛ لأن ترك الصلاة كفر أكبر وإن لم يجحد وجوبها في أصح قولي العلماء (14 / 273)


[1]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند المكثرين من الصحابة) مسند ابن عمر برقم 6071، وأبو داود في 0 الزكاة) باب عطية من سأل الله برقم 1672، واللفظ له .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الزكاة:


57- لا حرج في أن تقوم الجمعية بتسديد الدين عن المعسرين بدون إذنهم في أصح قولي العلماء، وإن أخذت إذنهم أو وكلوا من يقوم مقامهم في قبض الزكاة من الجمعية وتسليمها لأهل الدين فهو حسن، وفيه خروج من الخلاف . والمشروع للجمعية أن تتحرى في ذلك الأشد حاجة من الفقراء الموجودين في البلد والغارمين، حتى ينال كل منهم نصيبه . (14 / 277)
58- أنا تاجر وأملك عقارات، ولدي بعض الشقق السكنية المعدة للإيجار، ويتقدم بعض المستأجرين الذين لا يستطيعون الإيفاء بحق الإيجار لضعف قدرتهم على تسديد المبلغ، فهل يجوز لي أن أنقص لهم من قيمة الإيجار من حساب الزكاة الذي لديَّ ؟
ليس لك أن تسقط من زكاتك ما يقابل تخفيض السعر لهم؛ لأنك والحال ما ذكر لم تؤد الزكاة، وإنما جعلتها رفداً لمالك . (14 / 280)
59 - الواجب إنظار المعسر حتى يسهل الله له الوفاء، لأن الزكاة إيتاء وإعطاء، كما قال الله سبحانه: { وَأَقِيمُواْ الصَّلاَةَ وَآتُواْ الزَّكَاةَ}[1] وإسقاط الدين عن المعسر ليس إيتاء ولا إعطاء، وإنما هو إبراء، ولأنه يقصد من ذلك وقاية المال لا مواساة الفقير . لكن يجوز أن تعطيه من الزكاة من أجل فقره وحاجته، أو من أجل غرمه، وإذا رد عليك ذلك أو بعضه من الدين الذي عليه فلا بأس إذا لم يكن ذلك عن مواطأة بينك وبينه ولا شرط، وإنما هو فعل ذلك من نفسه . (14 / 280)
60 - المعروف عند العلماء كافة، وهو رأي الجمهور والأكثرين، وهو كالإجماع من علماء السلف الصالح الأولين أن الزكاة لا تصرف في عمارة المساجد وشراء الكتب ونحو ذلك، وإنما تصرف في الأصناف الثمانية الذين ورد ذكرهم في الآية في سورة التوبة وهم: الفقراء، والمساكين، والعاملون عليها، والمؤلفة قلوبهم، وفي الرقاب، والغارمون، وفي سبيل الله، وابن السبيل . وفي سبيل الله تختص بالجهاد . هذا هو المعروف عند أهل العلم وليس من ذلك صرفه في تعمير المساجد، ولا في تعمير المدارس، ولا الطرق ولا نحو ذلك (14 / 294)
61 - الصحيح أن المراد بقوله سبحانه:{ وَفِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ}[2] عند أهل العلم هم الغزاة والجهاد في سبيل الله، فلا تصرف في المساجد ولا المدارس عند جمهور أهل العلم . وذهب بعض المتأخرين إلى جواز صرفها في المشاريع الخيرية، ولكنه قول مرجوح؛ لأنه يخالف ما دلت عليه الأدلة، ويخالف ما مضى عليه أهل العلم . (14 / 297)
62 - تقيم بعض المؤسسات الإسلامية الموثوقة دورات شرعية في أوربا في مناطق هم بأمس الحاجة إلى تثقيفهم وتعليمهم العلم الشرعي والعقيدة الصحيحة، وتطلب تلك المؤسسات دعم هذه البرامج الدعوية، فهل يدخل هذا الدعم في قول الله تعالى: { وَفِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ} ؟
لا تدخل الدورات المذكورة وأشباهها في قوله تعالى: { وَفِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ} في أصناف أهل الزكاة؛ لأن المراد بذلك المجاهدون في سبيل الله، لكن من كان من المعلمين أو من المتعلمين فقيراً فيعطى من الزكاة لفقره؛ لقوله سبحانه: { إِنَّمَا الصَّدَقَاتُ لِلْفُقَرَاء وَالْمَسَاكِينِ }[3] الآية . (14 / 298)
63 - لا حرج في دفع الرجل أو المرأة زكاتهما للأخ الفقير والأخت الفقيرة والعم الفقير والعمة الفقيرة وسائر الأقارب الفقراء؛ لعموم الأدلة بل الزكاة فيهم صدقة وصلة؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((الصدقة في المسكين صدقة وفي ذي الرحم صدقة وصلة))[4] . ما عدا الوالدين وإن علوا، والأولاد ذكوراً أو إناثاً وإن نزلوا، فإنها لا تدفع إليهم الزكاة ولو كانوا فقراء، بل يلزمه أن ينفق عليهم من ماله إذا استطاع ذلك، ولم يوجد من يقوم بالإنفاق عليهم سواه . (14 / 302)[1]- سورة البقرة، الآية 43 
[2]- سورة التوبة، الآية 60 
[3]- سورة التوبة، الآية 
[4]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند المدنيين) حديث سلمان بن عامر برقم (15794)، والنسائي في (الزكاة) باب الصدقة على القارب برقم (2582)

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الزكاة:

64 - دفع الزكاة إلى الأقارب الذين هم من أهلها أفضل من دفعها إلى من هم ليسوا من قرابتك؛ لأن الصدقة على القريب صدقة وصلة إلا إذا كان هؤلاء الأقارب ممن تلزمك نفقتهم، وأعطيتهم من الزكاة ما تحمي به مالك من الإنفاق فإن فهذا لا يجوز، فإن قدر أن هؤلاء الإخوة الذين ذكرت والأخوات فقراء، وأن مالك لا يتسع عليهم للإنفاق عليهم فلا حرج عليك أن تعطيهم من زكاتك . وكذلك لو كان هؤلاء الإخوة والأخوات عليهم ديون للناس وقضيت دينهم من زكاتك، فإنه لا حرج عليك في هذا أيضاً؛ وذلك لأن الديون لا يلزم القريب أن يقضيها عن قريبه فيكون قضاؤه من زكاته أمراً مجزياً حتى ولو كان ابنك أو أباك وعليه دين لأحد ولا يستطيع وفاءه فإنه يجوز لك أن تقضيه من زكاتك، أي يجوز أن تقضي دين أبيك من زكاتك، ويجوز أن تقضي دين ولدك من زكاتك بشرط أن لا يكون سبب هذا الدين تحصيل نفقة واجبة عليك فإن كان سببه تحصيل نفقة واجبة عليك فإنه لا يحل لك أن تقضي الدين من زكاتك؛ لئلا يتخذ ذلك حيلة على منع الإنفاق على من تجب نفقتهم عليه لأجل أن يستدين ثم يقضي ديونهم من زكاته (14 / 310)
65 - كل من عرف أنه من بني هاشم لا يجوز أن تدفع إليه الزكاة؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إنها لا تنبغي لمحمد ولا لآل محمد))[1]، ولأحاديث أخرى وردت في ذلك ثابتة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . وآل محمد هم بنو هاشم، ويدخل فيهم ذرية علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه، سواء كانوا من ذرية الحسن أو الحسين أو غيرهما . (14 / 314)
66 - الزكاة على قول الجمهور لا تعطى لذمي ولا غيره من الكفرة، وهو الصواب، والآيات والأحاديث في هذا كثيرة معلومة؛ لأن الزكاة مواساة من المسلمين لفقرائهم ورعاية لسد حاجاتهم، فيجب أن توزع بين فقرائهم، وغيرهم من بقية الأصناف الثمانية، إلا أن يكون الكافر من المؤلفة قلوبهم وهم الرؤساء المطاعون في عشائرهم، فيعطى ترغيباً له في الإسلام أو لكف شره عن المسلمين، كما يعطى المؤلف أيضاً لتقوية إيمانه إذا كان مسلماً، أو لإسلام نظيره أو لغير ذلك من الأسباب التي نص عليها العلماء . (14 / 317)
67 - هل يجوز استلام العادة السنوية المسماة المناخ إذا كنت موظفاً وأستلم راتباً شهرياً، وهل يستحقها أيضاً أولادي ؟ 
عادة المناخ تبرع من الدولة سنوي لا بأس بها، والدولة تتبرع لكل الرعية من بادية وحاضرة، فإذا أخذت عادة المناخ فلا بأس، وإذا مات صاحبها فهي لورثته إلا إذا منعتها الحكومة (14 / 319)
68 - التسول لا يجوز إلا في أحوال ثلاث قد بينها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الصحيح وهو ما رواه مسلم في صحيحه عن قبيصة بن مخارق الهلالي رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((إن المسألة لا تحل لأحد إلا لثلاثة: رجل تحمل حمالة فحلت له المسألة حتى يصيبها ثم يمسك، ورجل أصابته جائحة اجتاحت ماله فحلت له المسألة حتى يصيب قواماً من عيش، ورجل أصابته فاقة فقال ثلاثة من ذوي الحجى من قومه لقد أصابت فلاناً فاقة، فحلت له المسألة حتى يصيب قواماً من عيش)) ثم قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((ما سواهن من المسألة يا قبيصة سحت يأكله صاحبه سحتاً))[2]. فهذا الحديث: قد أوضح فيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنواع المسألة المباحة، وان ما سواها محرم، فمن كان عنده ما يسد حاجته من راتب وظيفة أو تجارة أو غلة وقف أو عقار أو كسب يدوي من نجارة أو حدادة أو زراعة أو نحو ذلك حرمت عليه المسألة . أما من اضطر إليها فلا حرج عليه أن يسال بقدر الحاجة، وهكذا من تحمل حمالة لإصلاح ذات البين أو النفقة على أهله وأولاده، فلا حرج عليه أن يسأل لسد الغرامة (14 / 319)
69 - بعض المتسولين يسألون في المساجد وبعض الأئمة يمنعونهم من السؤال، فهل لديهم دليل على منعهم ؟ وهل يجوز إعطاؤهم ؟
لا أعلم بأساً في ذلكولا أعلم حجة لمن منعه، لكن إذا كان السائلون يتخطون رقاب الناس ويمشون بين الصفوف فينبغي منعهم، لما في عملهم هذا من إيذاء المصلين، وهكذا وقت الخطبة يجب أن يمنعوا لوجوب الإنصات عليهم وعلى غيرهم من المصلين، ولأن سؤالهم في هذه الحال يشغل غيرهم عن استماع الخطبة . (14 / 320)
70- إذا جمع شخص مالاً أو تبرعات وأخبر أصحابها أنها لفرش دار لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم خارج البلاد، وكذلك ليشتري لهذه الدار مصاحف وكتباً دينية وكان ذلك لكن زاد المبلغ عن الحاجة، فهل له أن:
1 - يشتري بما تبقى مسجلاً وأشرطة قرآن للدار كي يستفيد منها الطلبة ؟
2 - يعطي باقي المال لشخص يريد بناء مسجد فيساهم معه ولو بجزء منه، وذلك من غير علم أصحاب التبرعات، فما الحكم ؟
الواجب عليه أن يصرف ما قبضه من المتبرعين لمصلحة الدار من الفرش والكتب وغير ذلك، وليس له أن يصرف منها شيئاً في دار أخرى أو مسجد آخر؛ لأنه لم يفوض في ذلك . (14 / 334)
71 - بعض الناس عندما تطلب منه مساعدة لأحد أو نحو ذلك يقول: وهل أنا وكيل آدم على ذريته ؟ وسؤالي يا سماحة الوالد: هل في مثل هذه الكلمة حرج من الناحية الشرعية ؟ نرجو التكرم بالتوضيح 
هذه العبارة لا وجه لها ولا ينبغي أن يجاب بها أحد، وإنما المشروع للمسلم أن ينفق مما أعطاه الله ولو قليلاً؛ لقول الله عز وجل: {آمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَأَنفِقُوا مِمَّا جَعَلَكُم مُّسْتَخْلَفِين  َ فِيهِ فَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنكُمْ وَأَنفَقُوا لَهُمْ أَجْرٌ كَبِيرٌ}[3]، وقوله سبحانه: {فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ وَاسْمَعُوا وَأَطِيعُوا وَأَنفِقُوا خَيْرًا لِّأَنفُسِكُمْ وَمَن يُوقَ شُحَّ نَفْسِهِ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ}[4] والآيات في هذا المعنى كثيرة (14 / 335).
[1]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند الشاميين) حديث عبد المطلب بن ربيعة برقم(17064)، ومسلم في (الزكاة) باب ترك استعمال آل النبي على الصدقة برقم (1073)
[2]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند البصريين) حديث قبيصة بن مخارق برقم(20078)، ومسلم في (الزكاة) باب من تحل له المسألة برقم (1044)
[3]- سورة الحديد، الآية 7.
[4]- سورة التغابن، الآية 16.

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الصيام :


1 - يقول الله تعالى: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الصِّيَامُ كَمَا كُتِبَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ}[1] دلت هذه الآية الكريمة على أن الصيام عبادة قديمة فرضت على من قبلنا كما فرضت علينا ولكن هل هم متقيدون بالصيام في رمضان أم في غيره ؟ هذا لا أعلم له نصاً عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .(15 / 7)
2 - لا أعلم شيئاً معيناً لاستقبال رمضان سوى أن يستقبله المسلم بالفرح والسرور والاغتباط وشكر الله أن بلغه رمضان، ووفقه فجعله من الأحياء الذين يتنافسون في صالح العمل، فإن بلوغ رمضان نعمة عظيمة من الله . ولهذا كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يبشر أصحابه بقدوم رمضان مبيناً فضائله وما أعد الله فيه للصائمين والقائمين من الثواب العظيم، ويشرع للمسلم استقبال هذا الشهر الكريم بالتوبة النصوح والاستعداد لصيامه وقيامه بنية صالحة وعزيمة صادقة . (15 / 9)
3 - يثبت هلال رمضان بالرؤية عند جميع أهل العلم؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " صوموا لرؤيته وأفطروا لرؤيته فإن غم عليكم فأكملوا العدة ثلاثين "[2] وفي اللفظ الآخر: " صوموا لرؤيته وأفطروا لرؤيته فإن غم عليكم فصوموا ثلاثين "[3]. وفي اللفظ الآخر: " فأكملوا عدة شعبان ثلاثين يوماً "[4] والمقصود أنه يصام بالرؤية ويفطر بالرؤية، فإن لم ير وجب إكمال شعبان ثلاثين يوماً ثم يصومون، ويجب إكمال رمضان ثلاثين ثم يفطرون، إذا لم تحصل الرؤية، أما إذا ثبتت الرؤية فالحمد لله . (15 / 60)
4 - الهلال يثبت بشاهد واحد في دخول رمضان، شاهد عدل عند جمهور أهل العلم؛ لما ثبت عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال: " تراءى الناس الهلال فأخبرت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أني رأيته فصام وأمر الناس بالصيام "[5]، ولما ثبت عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن أعرابياً شهد عنده بأنه رأى الهلال، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: " أتشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وأني رسول الله " قال: نعم، فأمر بالصيام[6] . فالهلال إذا رآه عدل في الدخول وجب الصيام به، أما الخروج فلابد من شاهدين عدلين، وهكذا بقية الشهور لا تثبت إلا بشهادة عدلين؛ لأنه ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم انه قال: فإن شهد شاهدان فصوموا وأفطروا "[7] وثبت عن الحارث بن حاطب رضي الله عنه أنه قال: " عهد إلينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن ننسك للرؤية فإن لم نره وشهد شاهدا عدل نسكنا بشهادتهما"[8] . والمقصود أن شهادة العدلين لابد منها في الخروج وفي جميع الشهور، أما رمضان في الدخول فيكتفى فيه بشهادة واحد عدل للحديثين السابقين . واختلف العلماء في المرأة هل تقبل شهادتها في الدخول كالرجل ؟ على قولين: منهم من قبلها كما تقبل روايتها في الحديث الشريف إذا كانت ثقة . ومنهم من لم يقبلها، والأرجح عدم قبولها في هذا الباب؛ لأن هذا المقام مقام الرجال ومما يختص به الرجال، ويشاهده الرجال، ولأنهم أعلم بهذا الأمر وأعرف به . (15 / 61)
5 - إذا تقدم الإنسان وذكر للقاضي أو المسئول انه رأى هلال رمضان ولم يقبل منه، ولم يعمل برؤيته فهذا فيه خلاف بين العلماء، فقد ذهب الأكثرون إلى أن يصوم؛ لأنه ثبت الشهر في حقه برؤيته، فيصوم ويسبق الناس بيوم، ويفطر معهم إذا أفطروا، وذهب آخرون من أهل العلم إلى أنه لا يصوم إذا لم يعمل برؤيته؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " الصوم يوم تصومون، والفطر يوم تفطرون، والأضحى يوم تضحون "، وهذا اليوم لم يصمه المسلمون فلا يصومه هو، وهذا هو اختيار شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله، وجماعة من أهل العلم، وهو أظهر في الدليل؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " الصوم يوم تصومون " والمسلمون لم يصوموا فتصبح شهادته لاغية في حقه وحق غيره فلا يصوم، وهذا هو الراجح (15 / 64 ، 73)
[1]- سورة البقرة، الآية 183 
[2]- رواه مسلم في (الصيام) باب وجوب صوم رمضان لرؤية الهلال والفطر لرؤيته برقم 1081، والنسائي في (الصيام) باب ذكر الاختلاف على عمر بن دينار برقم 2124، واللفظ له
[3]- رواه ابن حبان في صحيحه باب ذكر البيان بأن رؤية هلال شوال إذا غم على الناس كان عليهم إتمام رمضان ثلاثين يوماً .
[4]- رواه البخاري في (الصوم) باب قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " إذا رأيتم الهلال فصوموا " برقم 1909.
[5]- رواه أبو داود في (الصوم) باب شهادة الواحد على رؤية هلال رمضان برقم 2342
[6]- رواه الترمذي في (الصوم) باب ما جاء في الصوم بالشهادة برقم 691 
[7]- رواه أحمد في (مسند الكوفيين) حديث أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم برقم 18416، والنسائي في (الصيام) باب قبول شهادة الرجل الواحد على شهر رمضان برقم 2116 
[8]- رواه أبو داود في (الصوم) باب شهادة رجلين على رؤية هلال شوال برقم 2338

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصيام :*

*6 - الحساب لا يعول عليه في رؤية هلال رمضان ولا غيره من الأحكام الشرعية بإجماع أهل العلم، حكى الإجماع في ذلك شيخ الإسلام أبو العباس أحمد بن عبد الحليم ابن تيمية رحمه الله . والحجة في ذلك ما ثبت في الأحاديث الصحيحة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: " صوموا لرؤيته وأفطروا لرؤيته فإن غم عليكم فأكملوا العدة ثلاثين"**[1]**. أما الآلات فظاهر الأدلة الشرعية عدم تكليف الناس بالتماس الهلال بها بل تكفي رؤية العين . ولكن من طالع الهلال بها وجزم بأنه رآه بواسطتها بعد غروب الشمس وهو مسلم عدل فلا أعلم مانعاً من العمل برؤيته؛ لأنها رؤية العين لا الحساب . (15 / 68 ، 109 ، 121 ، 127 ، 139)*
*7 - إذا رأى - الهلال - بعينه عن طريق المرصد، أو من طريق جبل، أو من طريق المنارة، إذا ثبت أنه رآه بعينه يعمل بها سواء من طريق المراصد أو من طريق المنارة أو من طريق السطوح أو من أي طريق، لكن لابد أن يشهد الثقة أنه رآه بعينه (15 / 70)*
*8 - كبر الأهلة وصغرها وارتفاعها وانخفاضها ليس عليه اعتبار ولا يتعلق به حكم؛ لأن الشرع المطهر لم يعتبر ذلك فيما نعلم . (15 / 80 ، 146)*
*9 - الصواب اعتماد الرؤية وعدم اعتبار اختلاف المطالع في ذلك لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر باعتماد الرؤية ولم يفصل في ذلك، وذلك فيما صح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: " صوموا لرؤيته، وأفطروا لرؤيته، فإن غم عليكم فأكملوا العدة ثلاثين"**[2]** متفق على صحته . وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " لا تصوموا حتى تروا الهلال أو تكملوا العدة"**[3]** والأحاديث في هذا المعنى كثيرة . ولم يشر صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى اختلاف المطالع، وهو يعلم ذلك، وقد ذهب جمع من أهل العلم إلى أن لكل بلد رؤيته إذا اختلفت المطالع . واحتجوا بما ثبت عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنه لم يعمل برؤية أهل الشام، وكان في المدينة رضي الله عنه، وكان أهل الشام قد رأوا الهلال ليلة الجمعة وصاموا بذلك في عهد معاوية رضي الله عنه، أما أهل المدينة فلم يروه إلا ليلة السبت، فقال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما لما أخبره كريب برؤية أهل الشام وصيامهم: " نحن رأيناه ليلة السبت فلا نزال نصوم حتى نراه أو نكمل العدة"**[4]** واحتج بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " صوموا لرؤيته وأفطروا لرؤيته " الحديث . وهذا قول له حظه من القوة، وقد رأى القول به أعضاء مجلس هيئة كبار العلماء في المملكة العربية السعودية جمعاً بين الأدلة (15 / 83)*
*10 - أما سؤالكم عن الصوم في ألمانيا فهذا جوابه: أما دخول الشهر فلا يجوز الاعتماد فيه على المفكرة والحساب لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " صوموا لرؤيته وأفطروا لرؤيته فإن غم عليكم فأكملوا عدة شعبان ثلاثين يوماً"**[5]**. وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " لا تصوموا حتى تروا الهلال أو تكملوا العدة ولا تفطروا حتى تروا الهلال أو تكملوا العدة"**[6]**.*
*إذا عرف هذا فالواجب أن تعتمدوا في ذلك على ما يثبت لديكم من دخول الشهر بالرؤية من طريق السفارة السعودية، أو غيرها من سفارات الدول الإسلامية، أو من رؤية من حولكم من المسلمين للهلال وهكذا الخروج، أما زمن الصيام فاعتمدوا فيه على ما قد عرف عندكم في البلاد فإذا كان المعروف عندكم أن النهار في مثل أيام رمضان تسع ساعات، فصوموا تسع ساعات، وهكذا لو كان أكثر أو أقل، فإذا كان هناك شك فاحتاطوا بزيادة نصف ساعة أو ساعة؛ لبراءة الذمة، والتأكد من إكمال الصيام، وفقكم الله ويسر أموركم واذكروا قوله تعالى: {فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ}**[7]** وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " إذا أمرتكم بشيء فأتوا منه ما استطعتم"**[8]** ويكفي في مثل هذه الأمور عند خفاء طلوع الفجر أو غروب الشمس العمل بغالب الظن والدلائل التي يستفاد منها ذلك والحمد لله وهو سبحانه القائل في كتابه الكريم: " يريد الله بكم اليسر ولا يريد بكم العسر"**[9]**.والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على عبده ورسوله سيدنا وإمامنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه . (*15 / 116)


[1]- رواه مسلم في (الصيام) باب وجوب صوم رمضان لرؤية الهلال والفطر لرؤيته برقم 1081، والنسائي في (الصيام) باب ذكر الاختلاف على عمر بن دينار برقم 2124، واللفظ له
[2]- رواه مسلم في (الصيام) باب وجوب صوم رمضان لرؤية الهلال والفطر لرؤيته برقم 1081، والنسائي في (الصيام) باب ذكر الاختلاف على عمر بن دينار برقم 2124، واللفظ له
[3]- رواه النسائي في (الصيام) باب ذكر الاختلاف على منصور برقم 2162 
[4]- رواه أحمد في (مسند بني هاشم) بداية مسند عبد الله بن العباس برقم 2785، والترمذي في (الصوم) باب ما جاء لكل أهل بلد رؤيتهم برقم 693 
[5]- رواه مسلم في (الصيام) باب وجوب صوم رمضان لرؤية الهلال والفطر لرؤيته برقم 1081، والنسائي في (الصيام) باب ذكر الاختلاف على عمر بن دينار برقم 2124، واللفظ له
[6]- رواه النسائي برقم (2162) 
[7]- سورة التغابن، الآية 16 
[8]- رواه البخاري في (الاعتصام بالكتاب والسنة) باب الاقتداء بسنة رسول الله برقم 7288، ومسلم في (الحج) باب فرض الحج والعمرة مرة واحدة برقم 1337 
[9]- سورة البقرة، الآية 185

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصيام :*


*11 - لو فرضنا أن المسلمين أخطأوا في إثبات الهلال دخولاً أو خروجاً وهم معتمدون في إثباته على ما صحت به السنة عن نبيهم صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن عليهم في ذلك بأس، بل كانوا مأجورين ومشكورين من أجل اعتمادهم على ما شرعه الله لهم وصحت به الأخبار عن نبيهم صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولو تركوا ذلك من أجل قول الحاسبين مع قيام البينة الشرعية برؤية الهلال دخولاً أو خروجاً لكانوا آثمين وعلى خطر عظيم من عقوبة الله عز وجل، لمخالفتهم ما رسمه لهم نبيهم وإمامهم محمد بن عبد الله صلى الله عليه وسلم التي حذر الله منها في قوله عز وجل: { فَلْيَحْذَرِ الَّذِينَ يُخَالِفُونَ عَنْ أَمْرِهِ أَن تُصِيبَهُمْ فِتْنَةٌ أَوْ يُصِيبَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ}**[1]** (15 / 133)*
*12 - إذا صمتم في السعودية أو غيرها ثم صمتم بقية الشهر في بلادكم فأفطروا بإفطارهم ولو زاد ذلك على ثلاثين يوماً؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " الصوم يوم تصومون، والفطر يوم تفطرون"**[2]** لكن إن لم تكملوا تسعاً وعشرين يوماً فعليكم إكمال ذلك، لأن الشهر لا ينقص عن تسع وعشرين . (15 / 156)*
*13 - ثبت في الأحاديث الصحيحة المستفيضة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الشهر لا ينقص عن تسعة وعشرين يوماً ومتى ثبت دخول شهر شوال بالبينة الشرعية بعد صيام المسلمين ثمانية وعشرين يوماً فإنه يتعين أن يكونوا أفطروا اليوم الأول من رمضان فعليهم قضاؤه؛ لأنه لا يمكن أن يكون الشهر ثمانية وعشرين يوماً وإنما الشهر تسعة وعشرون يوماً أو ثلاثون (15 / 159)*
*14 - قد دلت الأحاديث الصحيحة المستفيضة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وإجماع أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين لهم بإحسان من العلماء على أن الشهر يكون ثلاثين، ويكون تسعاً وعشرين، فمن صامه دائماً ثلاثين من غير نظر في الأهلة فقد خالف السنة والإجماع، وابتدع في الدين بدعة لم يأذن بها الله (15 / 161)*
*15 - يجب صوم رمضان على كل مسلم مكلف من الرجال والنساء، ويستحب لمن بلغ سبعاً فأكثر وأطاقه من الذكور والإناث، ويجب على أولياء أمورهم أمرهم بذلك إذا أطاقوه كما يأمرونهم بالصلاة (15 / 167)*


[1]- سورة النور، الآية 63 
[2]- سبق تخريجه

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الصيام :


*16 - يجب عليها- البنت - صيام رمضان إذا بلغت والبلوغ يحصل بأحد الأمور التالية: بلوغ خمس عشرة سنة، أو الحيض، أو نبات الشعر الخشن حول الفرج، أو إنزال الماء (المني) عن شهوة يقظة أو مناماً ولو كانت سنها دون الخامسة عشرة . وبناء على ذلك فإنه يجب عليها قضاء ما تركت من الصيام بعدما بدأت تحيض، وقضاء الأيام التي حاضتها في رمضان، كما تجب عليها الكفارة وهي إطعام مسكين عن كل يوم بسبب تأخير القضاء إلى رمضان آخر، ومقداره نصف صاع من قوت البلد عن كل يوم إذا كانت تستطيع الإطعام، فإن كانت فقيرة فلا إطعام عليها ويكفي الصوم . وفق الله الجميع لما فيه رضاه . (15 / 174 ،184)*
*17 - من الذي لا صوم عليه ؟*
*المجنون، وفاقد العقل، والصبي، والصبية قبل البلوغ، أما الحائض والنفساء فيجب عليهما الفطر، ولا يجوز لهما الصوم في رمضان وغيره حال الحيض والنفاس، وعليهما القضاء لما أفطرا من أيام رمضان، أما المريض والمسافر فيجوز لهما الصوم والفطر في رمضان، والفطر أفضل، وعليهما القضاء إذا أفطرا في رمضان؛ لقول الله سبحانه: {وَمَن كَانَ مَرِيضًا أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ مِّنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ }**[1]**، لكن إذا كان المريض لا يرجى برؤه بشهادة الأطباء الثقات فلا يلزمه الصوم ولا القضاء، وعليه أن يطعم مسكيناً عن كل يوم، وهو نصف صاع بالصاع النبوي من قوت البلد ومقداره كيلو ونصف تقريباً، وهكذا الشيخ الكبير والعجوز الكبيرة اللذان لا يستطيعان الصوم يطعمان عن كل يوم نصف صاع من قوت البلد، ولا صوم عليهما ولا قضاء . ويجوز دفع الكفارة عن جميع رمضان دفعة واحدة في أول الشهر أو آخره، أو في أثنائه لفقير واحد أو أكثر، وهكذا حال الحامل والمرضع إذا شق عليهما الصيام تفطران وعليهما القضاء كالمريض (15 / 175)*
*18 - الذين يصومون ولا يصلون لا يقبل صيامهم بل هو مردود عليهم مادمنا نقول إنهم كفار كما يدل على ذلك كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم . (15 / 178)*
*19 - الصبيان والفتيات إذا بلغوا سبعاً فأكثر يؤمرون بالصيام ليعتادوه، وعلى أولياء أمورهم أن يأمروهم بذلك كما يأمرونهم بالصلاة، فإذا بلغوا الحلم وجب عليهم الصوم، وإذا بلغوا في أثناء النهار أجزأهم ذلك اليوم، فلو فرض أن الصبي أكمل الخامسة عشرة عند الزوال وهو صائم ذلك اليوم أجزأه ذلك، وكان أول النهار نفلاً وآخره فريضة إذا لم يكن بلغ قبل ذلك بإنبات الشعر الخشن حول الفرج وهو المسمى العانة، أو بإنزال المني عن شهوة، وهكذا الفتاة الحكم فيهما سواء، إلا أن الفتاة تزيد أمراً رابعاً يحصل به البلوغ وهو الحيض . (15 / 180)*
*20 - المرأة عليها أن تتأنى حتى تتيقن أنها طهرت فإذا طهرت فإنها تنوي الصوم وإن لم تغتسل إلا بعد طلوع الفجر، ولكن عليها أيضاً أن تراعي الصلاة فتبادر بالاغتسال لتصلي صلاة الفجر في وقتها، وقد بلغنا أن بعض النساء تطهر بعد طلوع الفجر وقبل طلوع الفجر ولكنها تؤخر الاغتسال إلى ما بعد طلوع الشمس بحجة أنها تريد أن تغتسل غسلاً أكمل وأنظف وأطهر، وهذا خطأ لا في رمضان ولا في غيره؛ لأن الواجب عليها أن تبادر وتغتسل لتصلي الصلاة في وقتها ثم لها أن تقتصر على الغسل الواجب لأداء الصلاة، وإذا أحبت أن تزداد طهارة ونظافة بعد طلوع الشمس فلا حرج عليها . ومثل المرأة الحائض من كان عليها جنابة فلم تغتسل إلا بعد طلوع الفجر فإنه لا حرج عليها وصومها صحيح، كما أن الرجل لو كان عليه جنابة ولم يغتسل منها إلا بعد طلوع الفجر وهو صائم فإنه لا حرج عليه في ذلك؛ لأنه ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه يدركه الفجر وهو جنب من أهله فيقوم ويغتسل بعد طلوع الفجر (15 / 191)*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصيام :*

*21 - لو أحست بأعراض الحيض قبل الغروب، من الوجع والتألم، ولكنها لم تره خارجاً إلا بعد غروب الشمس فإن صومها صحيح؛ لأن الذي يفسد الصوم إنما هو خروج دم الحيض وليس الإحساس به (15 / 192)*
*22 - ما الحكم إذا طهرت الحائض في أثناء نهار رمضان ؟*
*عليها الإمساك في أصح قولي العلماء لزوال العذر الشرعي، وعليها قضاء ذلك اليوم كما لو ثبتت رؤية رمضان نهاراً، فإن المسلمين يمسكون بقية اليوم، ويقضون ذلك اليوم عند جمهور أهل العلم، ومثلها المسافر إذا قدم في أثناء النهار في رمضان إلى بلده فإن عليه الإمساك في أصح قولي العلماء لزوال حكم السفر مع قضاء ذلك اليوم ((15 / 193)*
*23 - النفاس يمنع الصلاة والصوم والوطء مثل الحيض . والنفاس: هو الدم الذي يخرج بسبب الولادة، فما دامت المرأة ترى الدم في الأربعين فلا تصلي، ولا تصوم، ولا يحل لزوجها وطؤها، حتى تطهر أو تكمل أربعين، فإن استمر الدم حتى أكملت الأربعين، وجب أن تغتسل عند نهاية الأربعين؛ لأن النفاس لا يزيد عن أربعين يوماً على الصحيح، فتغتسل وتصلي، وتحل لزوجها، وتتحفظ من الدم بالقطن ونحوه؛ حتى لا يصيب ثيابها وبدنها، ويكون حكم هذا الدم حكم دم الاستحاضة لا يمنع من الصلاة ولا من الصوم، ولا يمنع زوجها منها، وعليها أن تتوضأ لكل صلاة، أما إن رأت الطهر قبل الأربعين فإنها تغتسل، وتصلي وتصوم، وتحل لزوجها مادامت طاهرة ولو لم يمض من الأربعين إلا أيام قليلة، فإن عاد عليها الدم في الأربعين، لم تصل، ولم تصم، ولم تحل لزوجها، حتى تكمل الأربعين، وما فعلته في أيام الطهارة من صلاة أو صوم فإنه صحيح، ولا تلزمها إعادة الصوم (15 / 196)*
*24 - إذا استعملت المرأة ما يقطع الدم من حبوب أو إبر فانقطع الدم بذلك واغتسلت، فإنها تعمل كما تعمل الطاهرات، وصلاتها صحيحة، وصومها صحيح (15 / 200)*
*25 - بعض النسوة يستعملن الحبوب في شهر رمضان بدون انقطاع لكي لا يأتيهن العذر الشهري وهذا حتى لا يفطرن يوماً واحداً من شهر رمضان، هل هذا العمل صحيح ؟*
*لا حرج في ذلك؛ لما فيه من المصلحة للمرأة في صومها مع الناس وعدم القضاء، مع مراعاة عدم الضرر منها لأن بعض النساء تضرهن الحبوب (15 / 201)*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصيام :*


*26 - إذا كان الشيخ الكبير والعجوز الكبيرة يشق عليهما الصوم فلهما الإفطار ويطعمان عن كل يوم مسكيناً إما بتشريكه معهما في الطعام أو دفع نصف صاع من التمر أو الحنطة أو الأرز للمسكين كل يوم، فإن كانا مريضين بقرحة أو غيرها، تأكد عليهما الفطر ولا إطعام عليهما؛ لأنهما حينئذ إنما أفطرا من أجل المرض لا من أجل الكبر فإذا شفيا قضيا عدد الأيام التي افطراها، فإن عجزا عن القضاء بسبب الكبر أطعما عن كل يوم مسكيناً كما تقدم .هكذا أفتى ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما وغيره من أهل العلم . وأدلة ذلك معلومة منها قوله تعالى: "ومن كان مريضاً أو على سفر فعدة من أيام أخر"**[1]** والعاجز الكبير لا يستطيع القضاء فوجب عليه الإطعام بدلاً من ذلك . وكان أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه خادم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما كبرت سنه وشق عليه الصوم أفطر وأطعم عن كل يوم مسكيناً (15 / 202)*
*27 -كتابكم وصل وصلكم الله بهداه، وما تضمنه من الإفادة أن والدتك مرضت واختل شعورها وأفطرت سبع رمضانات ولم يتصدق عنها ثم شفيت من مرضها وأنها تقدر على صيام الرمضانات المذكورة، وسؤالكم – هل يجوز لولدها أن يصوم عنها ما تركت أم تصوم هي ولو أنه خطر عليها في المستقبل؛ لأن مرضها مرض أعصاب أم هل يجوز التصدق عنها – كان معلوما إذا كانت تركت الصيام لاختلال شعورها فإنه لا قضاء عليها؛ لأن التكاليف الشرعية قد رُفعت عنها في الفترة التي فقدت فيها الشعور؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " رُفع القلم عن ثلاثة"[2] وذكر منهم المجنون حتى يفيق. ومن اختل شعوره بأي نوع من الأمراض فهو في حكم المجنون لا تكليف عليه، أما إن كان تركها للصيام بسبب المرض وعقلها ثابت فعليها القضاء بعد الشفاء من مرضها حسب طاقتها ولو مُفرقاً، فإن ماتت في مرضها لم يُقض عنها ولا يجوز أن يصوم عنها أحد في حياتها (15 / 207 - 209)*
*28 - ليس عليه – المغمى عليه- القضاء إذا أصابه ما يذهِب عقله أو ما يسمى بالإغماء، فإنه إذا استرد وعيه لا قضاء عليه، فمثله مثل المجنون والمعتوه، لا قضاء عليه، إلا إذا كان الإغماء مدة يسيرة كاليوم أو اليومين أو الثلاثة على الأكثر فلا بأس بالقضاء احتياطاً، وأما إذا طالت المدة فهو كالمعتوه لا قضاء عليه، وإذا رد الله عقله يبتدئ العمل، ولا على أبنائه – لو مات – أن يقضوا عنه (15 / 210)*
*29 - المشروع للمريض الإفطار في شهر رمضان إذا كان الصوم يضره، أو يشق عليه، أو كان يحتاج إلى علاج في النهار بأنواع الحبوب والأشربة ونحوها مما يؤكل ويشرب (15 / 211)*
*30 - حكم الحامل التي يشق علها الصوم حكم المريض، وهكذا المرضع إذا شق عليها الصوم تفطران وتقضيان؛ لقول الله سبحانه: {وَمَن كَانَ مَرِيضًا أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ مِّنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ}**[3]**.*
*وذهب بعض أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى أن عليها الإطعام فقط . والصواب الأول؛ لأن حكمهما حكم المريض؛ لأن الأصل وجوب القضاء ولا دليل يعارضه .*
*ومما يدل على ذلك ما رواه أنس بن مالك الكعبي رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: " إن الله وضع عن المسافر الصوم وشطر الصلاة وعن الحبلى والمرضع"**[4]** رواه الإمام أحمد وأهل السنن الأربع بإسناد حسن . فدل على أنهما كالمسافر في حكم الصوم تفطران وتقضيان . أما القصر فهو حكم يختص بالمسافر وحده لا يشاركه فيه أحد وهو صلاة الرباعية ركعتين .(15 / 223)*


[1]- سورة البقرة، الآية 185 
[2]- رواه احمد في (مسند العشرة المبشرين بالجنة)، ومن مسند علي بن أبي طالب برقم 896، وأبو داود في (الحدود) باب في المجنون يسرق برقم 3825

[3]- سورة البقرة، الآية 185 

[4]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند البصريين) من حديث أنس بن مالك برقم 19814، والنسائي في (الصيام) باب وضع الصيام عن الحبلى برقم 2315

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصيام :*

*31 - الأفضل للصائم الفطر في السفر مطلقاً، ومن صام فلا حرج عليه؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثبت عنه هذا وهذا . وهكذا الصحابة رضي الله عنهم . لكن إذا اشتد الحر، وعظمت المشقة، تأكد الفطر، وكره الصوم للمسافر؛ لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لما رأى رجلاً قد ظلل عليه في السفر من شدة الحر وهو صائم؛ قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: " ليس البر الصوم في السفر"**[1]**. ولما ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: "إن الله يحب أن تؤتى رخصه كما يكره أن تؤتى معصيته"**[2]** وفي لفظ: "كما يحب أن تؤتى عزائمه"**[3]**. ولا فرق في ذلك بين من سافر على السيارات أو الجمال أو السفن والبواخر وبين من سافر في الطائرات . فإن الجميع يشملهم اسم السفر، ويترخصون برخصه، والله سبحانه شرع للعباد أحكام السفر والإقامة في عهده صلى الله عليه وسلم ولمن جاء بعده إلى يوم القيامة . فهو سبحانه يعلم ما يقع من تغير الأحوال وتنوع وسائل السفر (15 / 237)*
*32 - الأحوط للمسافر إذا أجمع الإقامة في أي مكان أكثر من أربع أيام أن يتم ويصوم سداً لذريعة تساهل فيها الكثير من السفهاء بالقصر والفطر بدعوى أنهم مسافرون، وهم مقيمون إقامة طويلة، هذا هو الأحوط عندي سداً لهذه الذريعة، وخروجاً من خلاف أكثر أهل العلم القائلين بأن المسافر متى عزم على إقامة مدة تزيد على أربعة أيام فليس له القصر ولا الفطر في رمضان، والاحتياط في الدين مطلوب شرعاً عند اشتباه الأدلة، أو خفائها؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك"**[4]**. وقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: " من اتقى الشبهات فقد استبرأ لدينه وعرضه"**[5]** (15 / 240)*
*33 - أصحاب الأعمال الشاقة داخلون في عموم المكلفين وليسوا في معنى المرضى والمسافرين، فيجب عليهم تبييت نية صوم رمضان وأن يصبحوا صائمين، ومن اضطر منهم للفطر أثناء النهار فيجوز له أن يفطر بما يدفع اضطراره، ثم يمسك بقية يومه، ويقضيه في الوقت المناسب، ومن لم تحصل له ضرورة وجب عليه الاستمرار في الصيام، هذا ما تقتضيه الأدلة الشرعية من الكتاب والسنة وما دل عليه كلام المحققين من أهل العلم من جميع المذاهب (15 / 245)*
*34 - لا يجوز للمكلف الإفطار في رمضان من أجل الاختبار؛ لأن ذلك ليس من الأعذار الشرعية بل يجب عليه الصوم وجعل المذاكرة في الليل إذا شق عليه فعلها في النهار، وينبغي لولاة أمر الاختبار أن يرفقوا بالطلبة وأن يجعلوا الاختبار في غير رمضان جمعاً بين مصلحتين؛ مصلحة الصيام، والتفرغ للإعداد للاختبار، وقد صح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: " اللهم من ولي من أمر أمتي شيئاً فرفق بهم فارفق به، ومن ولي من أمر أمتي شيئاً فشق عليهم فاشقق عليه"**[6]** أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه . (15 / 249)*
*35 - من لم يعلم بدخول شهر رمضان إلا بعد طلوع الفجر فعليه أن يمسك عن المفطرات بقية يومه؛ لكونه يوماً من رمضان لا يجوز للمقيم الصحيح أن يتناول فيه شيئاً من المفطرات، وعليه القضاء لكونه لم يبيت الصيام قبل الفجر وقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: "من لم يبيت الصيام قبل طلوع الفجر فلا صيام له"**[7]** رواه الدارقطني بإسناده عن عمرة عن عائشة رضي الله عنها، وقال: إسناده كلهم ثقات . ونقله الموفق ابن قدامة رحمه الله في المغني، وهو قول عامة الفقهاء، والمراد بذلك صيام الفرض؛ لما ذكرنا من الحديث الشريف أما صيام النفل فيجوز أثناء النهار إذا لم يتناول شيئاً من المفطرات بعد الفجر؛ لأنه صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما يدل على ذلك (15 / 251)*


[1]- رواه البخاري في (الصوم) باب قول النبي لمن ظلل عليه واشتد الحر: " ليس من البر .. " برقم 1810، ومسلم في (الصيام) باب جواز الصوم والفطر في شهر رمضان للمسافر برقم 1879 
[2]- رواه أحمد في (مسند المكثرين من الصحابة) باقي مسند ابن عمر برقم 5600 
[3]- رواه ابن حبان في (صوم المسافر) باب ذكر الخبر الدال على أن الإفطار في السفر أفضل من الصوم برقم 3526، وابن أبي شيبة في مصنفه باب في الأخذ بالرخص برقم 24794 
[4]- رواه أحمد في (مسند أهل البيت) حديث الحسن بن علي بن أبي طالب برقم 11689، والترمذي في (صفة القيامة والرقائق والورع) باب منه أي (ما جاء في صفة أواني الحوض) برقم 2452 
[5]- رواه البخاري في (الإيمان) باب فضل من استبرأ لدينه برقم 52، ومسلم في (المساقاة) باب أخذ الحلال وترك الشبهات برقم 1599 
[6]- رواه مسلم في (الإمارة) باب فضيلة الإمام العادل برقم 1828 
[7]- رواه النسائي في (الصيام) باب ذكر اختلاف الناقلين برقم 2331، والدارمي في (الصوم) باب من لم يجمع الصيام من الليل برقم 1698

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصيام :*


*36 - من رأى مسلماً يشرب في نهار رمضان أو يأكل أو يتعاطى شيئاً من المفطرات الأخرى ناسياً أو متعمداً وجب إنكاره عليه؛ لأن إظهار ذلك في نهار الصوم منكر ولو كان صاحبه معذوراً في نفس الأمر حتى لا يجترئ الناس على إظهار ما حرم الله من المفطرات في نهار الصيام بدعوى النسيان وهكذا المسافر ليس له أن يظهر تعاطي المفطرات بين المقيمين الذين لا يعرفون حاله، بل عليه أن يستتر بذلك حتى لا يتهم بتعاطيه ما حرم الله عليه، وحتى لا يجرؤ غيره على ذلك، وهكذا الكفار يمنعون من إظهار الأكل والشرب ونحوهما بين المسلمين؛ سداً لباب التساهل في هذا الأمر، ولأنهم ممنوعون من إظهار شعائر دينهم الباطل بين المسلمين (15 / 256)*
*37- ما حكم من حقن حقنة في الوريد والعضل أثناء النهار بشهر رمضان وهو صائم ؟*
*صومه صحيح؛ لأن الحقنة في الوريد ليست من جنس الأكل والشرب، وهكذا الحقنة في العضل من باب أولى، لكن لو قضى من باب الاحتياط كان أحسن . وتأخيرها إلى الليل إذا دعت الحاجة إليها يكون أولى وأحوط؛ خروجاً من الخلاف في ذلك (15 / 257))*
*38 - الصواب أن الإبر المغذية تفطر الصائم إذا تعمد استعمالها، أما الإبر العادية فلا تفطر الصائم (15 / 258)*
*39 - أخذ الدم لتحليل لا يفطر به الصائم؛ لأنه ليس مثل الحجامة، أما الحجامة فيفطر بها الحاجم والمحجوم في أصح أقوال العلماء؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أفطر الحاجم والمحجوم"**[1]** (15 / 258 - 274)*
*40 - الكحل لا يفطر النساء ولا الرجال في أصح قولي العلماء مطلقاً، ولكن استعماله في الليل أفضل في حق الصائم . وهكذا ما يحصل به تجميل الوجه من الصابون والدهان وغير ذلك مما يتعلق بظاهر الجلد، ومن ذلك الحناء والمكياج وأشباه ذلك، كل ذلك لا حرج فيه في حق الصائم، مع أنه لا ينبغي استعمال المكياج إذا كان يضر بالوجه (15 / 260)*


[1]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (باقي مسند المكثرين من الصحابة) باقي مسند أبي هريرة برقم 8550، والترمذي في (الصوم) باب ما جاء في كراهية الحجامة للصائم برقم 774 .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصيام :*

*41 - تنظيف الأسنان بالمعجون لا يفطر به الصائم كالسواك،وعليه التحرز من ذهاب شيء منه إلى جوفه، فإن غلبة شيء من ذلك بدون قصد فلا قضاء عليه . وهكذا قطرة العين والأذن لا يفطر بهما الصائم في أصح قولي العلماء . فإن وجد طعم القطور في حلقه، فالقضاء أحوط ولا يجب، لأنهما ليسا منفذين للطعام والشراب، أما القطرة في الأنف فلا تجوز لأن الأنف منفذ، ولهذا قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " وبالغ في الاستنشاق إلا أن تكون صائماً"**[1]**. وعلى من فعل ذلك القضاء لهذا الحديث، وما جاء في معناه إن وجد طعمها في حلقه . (15 / 260)*
*42 - يشرع استعمال السواك للصائم في أول النهار وآخره، وذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى كراهة السواك بعد الزوال، وهو قول مرجوح، والصواب عدم الكراهة؛ لعموم قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "السواك مطهرة للفم مرضاة للرب"**[2]** أخرجه النسائي بإسناد صحيح عن عائشة رضي الله عنها، ولقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لولا أن اشق على أمتي لأمرتهم بالسواك عند كل صلاة"**[3]** متفق عليه . وهذا يشمل صلاة الظهر والعصر وهما بعد الزوال .(15 / 261)*
*43 - لا بأس عند الضرورة - استعمال البخاخ في الأنف -، فإن أمكن تأجيله إلى الليل فهو أحوط . (15 / 264)*
*44 - حكم - من ذرعه القيء - أنه لا قضاء عليه، أما إن استدعى القيء فعليه القضاء؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "من ذرعه القيء فلا قضاء عليه، ومن استقاء فعليه القضاء"**[4]**. خرجه الإمام أحمد وأهل السنن الأربع بإسناد صحيح من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه (15 / 265)*
*45 - كثيراً ما يعرض للصائم أمور لم يتعمدها؛ من جراح أو رعاف، أو قيء، أو ذهاب الماء أو البنزين إلى حلقه بغير اختياره، فكل هذه الأمور لا تفسد الصوم؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " من ذرعه القيء فلا قضاء عليه، ومن استقاء فعليه القضاء"**[5]**. (15 / 266)*


[1]- رواه الترمذي في (الصوم) باب ما جاء في كراهية مبالغة الاستنشاق للصائم برقم 788، وأبو داود في (الطهارة) باب في الاستنثار برقم 142 

[2]- رواه ابن ماجة في (الطهارة وسننها) باب السواك برقم 289 

[3]- رواه البخاري في (الجمعة) باب السواك يوم الجمعة برقم 887، ومسلم في (الطهارة) باب السواك برقم 252

[4]- رواه ابن ماجة في (الصيام) باب ما جاء في الصائم يقيئ برقم 1676 

[5]- رواه ابن ماجة في (الصيام) باب ما جاء في الصائم يقيئ برقم 1676

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصيام :*

*46 - لا يستنشق - الصائم - العود، أما أنواع الطيب غير البخور فلا بأس بها، لكن العود نفسه لا يستنشقه؛ لأن بعض أهل العلم يرى أن العود يفطر إذا استنشقه؛ لأنه يذهب إلى المخ والدماغ، وله سريان قوي، أما شمه من غير قصد فلا يفطره (15 / 266)*
*47 - الاستمناء في نهار رمضان يبطل الصوم إذا كان متعمداً ذلك وخرج منه المني وعليه أن يقضي إن كان الصوم فريضة وعليه التوبة إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى؛ لأن الاستمناء لا يجوز لا في حال الصوم ولا في غيره، وهي التي يسميها الناس العادة السرية (15 / 267)*
*48 - خروج المذي لا يبطل الصوم في أصح قولي العلماء؛ سواء كان ذلك بسبب تقبيل الزوجة، أو مشاهدة بعض الأفلام، أو غير ذلك مما يثير الشهوة، ولكن لا يجوز لمسلم مشاهدة الأفلام الخليعة، ولا استماع ما حرم الله من الأغاني وآلات اللهو، أما خروج المني عن شهوة، فإنه يبطل الصوم سواء حصل عن مباشرة، أو قبلة، أو تكرار نظر، أو غير ذلك من الأسباب التي تثير الشهوة كالاستمناء ونحوه، أما الاحتلام والتفكير فلا يبطل الصوم ولو خرج مني بسببهما (15 / 268 - 314)*
*49 - ما خرج من الإنسان بغير قصد كالرعاف، وكالجرح للبدن من السكين عند تقطيع اللحم، أو وطئه على زجاجة، أو ما أشبه ذلك، فإنه لا يفسد الصوم ولو خرج منه دم كثير، كذلك لو خرج دم يسير لا يؤثر كتأثير الحجامة كالدم الذي يؤخذ للتحليل لا يفسد الصوم أيضاً (15 / 272)*
*50 - التبرع بالدم الأحوط تأجيله إلى ما بعد الإفطار، لأنه في الغالب يكون كثيراً، فيشبه الحجامة (15 / 273)*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصيام :*

*51 - ما حكم تغيير الدم لمريض الكلى وهو صائم، هل يلزمه القضاء أم لا ؟*
*يلزمه القضاء بسبب ما يزود به من الدم النقي، فإن زود مع ذلك بمادة أخرى فهي مفطر آخر (15 / 275)*
*52 - الاحتلام لا يبطل الصوم، لأنه ليس باختيار الصائم، وعليه أن يغتسل غسل الجنابة إذا رأى الماء وهو المني ولو احتلم بعد صلاة الفجر وأخر الغسل إلى وقت صلاة الظهر فلا بأس . وهكذا لو جامع أهله في الليل ولم يغتسل إلا بعد طلوع الفجر لم يكن عليه حرج في ذلك، فقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يصبح جنياً من جماع ثم يغتسل ويصوم .وهكذا الحائض والنفساء لو طهرتا في الليل ولم تغتسلا إلا بعد طلوع الفجر لم يكن عليهما بأس في ذلك وصومهما صحيح . ولكن لا يجوز لهما ولا للجنب تأخير الغسل أو الصلاة إلى طلوع الشمس، بل يجب على الجميع البدار بالغسل قبل طلوع الشمس حتى يؤدوا الصلاة في وقتها (15 / 274 - 277)*
*53 - وزع بعض الشركات والمؤسسات إمساكيات لشهر رمضان المبارك، وهذه الإمساكيات خاصة بأوقات الصلوات، ولكن الذي لفت انتباهي وضعهم وقتا للإمساك يسبق وقت أذان الفجر بربع ساعة، فهل لعملهم هذا أصل من السنة ؟ أفتونا مأجورين .*
*لا أعلم لهذا التفصيل أصلاً، بل الذي دل عليه الكتاب والسنة أن الإمساك يكون بطلوع الفجر؛ لقول الله سبحانه: {وَكُلُواْ وَاشْرَبُواْ حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمُ الْخَيْطُ الأَبْيَضُ مِنَ الْخَيْطِ الأَسْوَدِ مِنَ الْفَجْرِ ...} الآية. ولقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "الفجر فجران، فجر يحرم الطعام وتحل فيه الصلاة، وفجر تحرم فيه الصلاة (أي صلاة الصبح) "ويحل فيه الطعام"**[1]** رواه ابن خزيمة والحاكم وصححاه كما في بلوغ المرام ((15 / 281))*
*54 - إذا علم أن الفجر طلع حتى ولو ما أذن، كمن في صحراء أو نحوه إذا رأى الفجر يمتنع ولو ما سمع أذان . أما إذا كان المؤذن يؤذن مبكراً أو يشك في أذانه هل وافق الصبح أم لا، فله أن يأكل ويشرب حتى يتحقق طلوع الفجر؛ إما بالساعات المعروفة التي ضبط أنها على طلوع الفجر أو بأذان ثقة يعرف أنه يؤذن على الفجر، فله أن يأكل في حالة الأذان؛ أن يأكل أو يشرب، أو يأكل ما في يده أو يشرب ما في يده؛ لأن الأذان ليس على الصبح بل محتمل (15 / 282)*
*55 - ما حكم من أكمل سحوره وشرب ماءه وقت الأذان أو أثناء الأذان أو بعد الأذان للفجر بربع ساعة ؟*
*إذا كان المذكور في السؤال يعلم أن ذلك قبل تبين الصبح فلا قضاء عليه، وإن علم أنه بعد تبين الصبح فعليه القضاء، أما إن كان لا يعلم هل كان أكله وشربه بعد تبين الصبح أو قبله فلا قضاء عليه؛ لأن الأصل بقاء الليل، لكن ينبغي للمؤمن أن يحتاط لصيامه وأن يمسك عن المفطرات إذا سمع الأذان، إلا إذا علم أن هذا الأذان كان قبل الصبح . والأحوط لمن أكل أو شرب بعد الأذان أن يقضي إلا إذا كان يعلم أن المؤذن أذن قبل الصبح (15 / 289)*


[1]- ذكره البيهقي في (السنن الكبرى) في (الصيام)باب الوقت الذي يحرم فيه الطعام على الصائم برقم 8024، والدارقطني في (الصيام) باب في وقت السحر برقم 2154.

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصيام :*


*56 - الواجب على المؤمن أن يمسك عن المفطرات من الأكل والشرب وغيرهما، إذا تبين له طلوع الفجر، وكان الصوم فريضة، كرمضان وكصوم النذر والكفارات فإذا سمع الأذان وعلم أنه يؤذن على الفجر وجب عليه الإمساك، فإن كان المؤذن يؤذن قبل طلوع الفجر لم يجب عليه الإمساك وجاز له الأكل والشرب حتى يتبين له الفجر . فإن كان لا يعلم حال المؤذن، هل أذن قبل الفجر أو بعد الفجر، فإن الأولى والأحوط له أن يمسك إذا سمع الأذان، ولا يضره لو شرب أو أكل شيئاً حين الأذان؛ لأنه لم يعلم بطلوع الفجر (15 / 285)*
*57- المتطوع لا يتم صومه إلا إذا أمسك عن الطعام والشراب وسائر المفطرات عند طلوع الفجر كالمفترض، فإن أكل أو شرب أو تعاطى شيئاً من المفطرات بعد طلوع الفجر أو بعد الأذان المؤقت على طلوع الفجر فلا صوم له، لكنه يختلف عن الصائم المفترض في أنه يجوز له أن يصوم من أثناء النهار، إذا كان لم يتعاط شيئاً من المفطرات بعد طلوع الفجر، ويكتب له أجر الصائم من حين نيته؛ لقول عائشة رضي الله عنها: "دخل علينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات يوم فقال: "هل عندكم شيء ؟ "قلنا: لا . قال: "فإني إذاً صائم" . ثم أتانا يوماً آخر فقلنا: أُهدي لنا حيس، فقال: "أرينيه فلقد أصبحت صائماً" . فأكل"**[1]** رواه مسلم . وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إنما الأعمال بالنيات وإنما لكل امرئ ما نوى"**[2]** متفق عليه . وبالله التوفيق . (15 / 287)*
*58 - إذا كان الجو غائماً وأذن المؤذن وأفطر بعض الناس بناء على أذان المؤذن، واتضح لهم بعد الإفطار أن الشمس لم تغب، فما حكم الصيام والحال ما ذكر؟*
*على من وقع له ذلك أن يمسك حتى تغيب الشمس، وعليه القضاء عند جمهور أهل العلم، ولا إثم عليه إذا كان إفطاره عن اجتهاد وتحر لغروب الشمس، كما لو أصبح مفطراً في يوم الثلاثين من شعبان، ثم ثبت أنه من رمضان في أثناء النهار فإنه يمسك ويقضي عند جمهور أهل العلم، ولا إثم عليه؛ لأنه حين أكل أو شرب لم يعلم أنه من رمضان، فالجهل بذلك أسقط عنه الإثم، أما القضاء فعليه القضاء (15 / 288)*
*59- من عندهم ليل ونهار في ظرف أربع وعشرين ساعة فإنهم يصومون نهاره سواء كان قصيراً أو طويلاً ويكفيهم ذلك والحمد لله ولو كان النهار قصيراً . أما من طال عندهم النهار والليل أكثر من ذلك كستة أشهر فإنهم يقدرون للصيام وللصلاة قدرهما كما أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بذلك في يوم الدجال الذي كسنة، وهكذا يومه الذي كشهر أو كأسبوع، يقدر للصلاة قدرها في ذلك .(15 / 292)*
*60 - إذا جامع الرجل زوجته في نهار رمضان فعلى كل واحد منهما كفارة، وهي عتق رقبة مؤمنة، فإن عجزا فعليهما صيام شهرين متتابعين على كل واحد منهما إذا كانت مطاوعة، فإن عجزا فعليهما إطعام ستين مسكيناً، فيكون عليهما إطعام ستين مسكيناً، ثلاثين صاعاً على كل واحد منهما من قوت البلد، لكل فقير صاع، نصفه عن الرجل ونصفه عن المرأة، عند العجز عن العتق والصيام، وعليهما قضاء اليوم الذي حدث فيه الجماع مع التوبة إلى الله والإنابة إليه والندم والإقلاع والاستغفار؛ لأن الجماع في نهار رمضان منكر عظيم لا يجوز من كل من يلزمه الصوم (15 / 302)*


[1]- رواه مسلم في (الصوم) باب جواز صوم النافلة بنية من النهار برقم 2668 

[2]- رواه البخاري في (كتاب بدء الوحي) باب بدء الوحي برقم 1

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصيام :*


*61 - على من جامع في نهار رمضان وهو صائم صوماً واجباً الكفارة،- أعني كفارة الظهار- مع وجوب قضاء اليوم، والتوبة إلى الله سبحانه مما وقع منه . أما إن كان مسافراً أو مريضاً مرضاً يبيح له الفطر فلا كفارة عليه ولا حرج عليه، وعليه قضاء اليوم الذي جامع فيه؛ لأن المريض والمسافر يباح لهما الفطر بالجماع وغيره، كما قال الله سبحانه: {فَمَن كَانَ مِنكُم مَّرِيضًا أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ مِّنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ}**[1]**. وحكم المرأة في هذا الحكم حكم الرجل إن كان صومها واجباً وجبت عليها الكفارة مع القضاء، وإن كانت مسافرة أو مريضة مرضاً يشق معه الصوم فلا كفارة عليها (15 / 307)*
*62 - اللعاب لا يضر بالصوم؛ لأنه من الريق، فإن بلع فلا بأس، وإن بصق فلا بأس . أما النخامة وهي ما يخرج من الصدر، أو من الأنف، ويقال لها النخاعة، وهي البلغم الغليظ الذي يحصل للإنسان تارة من الصدر وتارة من الرأس، هذه يجب على الرجل والمرأة بصقه وإخراجه وعدم ابتلاعه . أما اللعاب العادي الذي هو الريق، فهذا لا حرج فيه ولا يضر الصائم لا رجلاً ولا امرأة (15 / 313)*
*63 - تقبيل الرجل امرأته ومداعبته لها ومباشرته لها بغير الجماع وهو صائم كل ذلك جائز ولا حرج فيه؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقبل وهو صائم ويباشر وهو صائم، لكن إن خشي الوقوع فيما حرم الله عليه لكونه سريع الشهوة، كره له ذلك، فإن أمنى لزمه الإمساك والقضاء، ولا كفارة عليه عند جمهور أهل العلم. أما المذي فلا يفسد به الصوم في أصح قولي العلماء؛ لأن الأصل السلامة وعدم بطلان الصوم، ولأنه يشق التحرز منه (15 / 315)*
*64 - لا حرج في النوم نهاراً وليلاً إذا لم يترتب عليه إضاعة شيء من الواجبات ولا ارتكاب شيء من المحرمات، والمشروع للمسلم سواء كان صائماً أو غيره عدم السهر بالليل والمبادرة إلى النوم بعد ما ييسر الله له من قيام الليل، ثم القيام إلى السحور إن كان في رمضان؛ لأن السحور سنة مؤكدة وهو أكلة السحر؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "تسحروا فإن في السحور بركة"**[2]** متفق على صحته كما يجب على الصائم وغيره المحافظة على جميع الصلوات الخمس في الجماعة والحذر من التشاغل عنها بنوم أو غيره . كما يجب على الصائم وغيره أداء جميع الأعمال التي يجب أداؤها في أوقاتها للحكومة أو غيرها . وعدم التشاغل عنها بنوم أو غيره . وهكذا يجب عليه السعي في طلب الرزق الحلال الذي يحتاج إليه هو ومن يعول وعدم التشاغل عن ذلك بنوم أو غيره (15 / 318)*
*65 - الغيبة لا تفطر الصائم وهي ذكر الإنسان بما يكره . وهي معصية؛ لقول الله عز وجل: {وَلَا يَغْتَب بَّعْضُكُم بَعْضًا}**[3]**. وهكذا النميمة والسب والشتم والكذب، كل ذلك لا يفطر الصائم وغيره، وهي تجرح الصوم وتنقص الأجر؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "من لم يدع قول الزور والعمل به والجهل، فليس لله حاجة في أن يدع طعامه وشرابه"**[4]** رواه الإمام البخاري في صحيحه ((15 / 320)*


[1]- سورة البقرة، الآية 184 

[2]- رواه البخاري في (الصوم) باب بركة السحور برقم 1923، ومسلم في (الصيام) باب فضل السحور برقم 1095 

[3]- سورة الحجرات، الآية 12

[4]- رواه البخاري في (الصوم) باب من لم يدع قول الزور برقم 1903

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصيام :*


*66- إذا أقلعت الطائرة من الرياض مثلاً قبل غروب الشمس إلى جهة المغرب فإنك لا تزال صائماً حتى تغرب الشمس وأنت في الجو أو تنزل في بلد قد غابت فيها الشمس؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " إذا أقبل الليل من هاهنا وأدبر النهار من هاهنا وغربت الشمس فقد أفطر الصائم"**[1]**. (15 / 322)*
*67 - حكم من ترك صوم رمضان وهو مكلف من الرجال والنساء أنه قد عصى الله ورسوله وأتى كبيرة من كبائر الذنوب، وعليه التوبة إلى الله من ذلك، وعليه القضاء لكل ما ترك مع إطعام مسكين عن كل يوم إن كان قادراً على الإطعام . وإن كان فقيراً لا يستطيع الإطعام كفاه القضاء والتوبة؛ لأن صوم رمضان فرض عظيم قد كتبه الله على المسلمين المكلفين وأخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه أحد أركان الإسلام الخمسة .والواجب تعزيره على ذلك وتأديبه بما يردعه إذا رفع أمره إلى ولي الأمر، أو إلى هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر هذا إذا كان لا يجحد وجوب صيام رمضان، أما إن جحد وجوب صوم رمضان فإنه يكون في ذلك كافراً مكذباً لله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم يستتاب من جهة ولي الأمر بواسطة المحاكم الشرعية فإن تاب وإلا وجب قتله لأجل الردة؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "من بدل دينه فاقتلوه"**[2]** خرجه البخاري في صحيحه . (15 / 332)*
*68 - كل من عليه أيام من رمضان يلزمه أن يقضيها قبل رمضان القادم، وله أن يؤخر القضاء إلى شعبان، فإذا جاء رمضان الثاني ولم يقضها من غير عذر أثم بذلك، وعليه القضاء مستقبلاً مع إطعام مسكين عن كل يوم، كما أفتى بذلك جماعة من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومقدار الطعام نصف صاع عن كل يوم من قوت البلد، يدفع لبعض المساكين ولو واحداً . أما إن كان معذوراً في التأخير لمرض أو سفر فعليه القضاء فقط، ولا إطعام عليه؛ لعموم قوله سبحانه: {وَمَن كَانَ مَرِيضًا أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ مِّنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ }**[3]**. (15 / 340)*
*69 – لا يجب عليه التتابع في رمضان – في قضائه -؛ لأن الله سبحانه وتعالى يقول: { وَمَن كَانَ مَرِيضًا أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ مِّنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ }**[4]** لم يقل متتابعة . إذا أفطر يومين أو ثلاث أو أكثر وجب عليه القضاء ولا يلزمه التتابع إن تابع فهو أفضل وإن لم يتابع فلا حرج (15 / 352)*
*70 - من ترك الصلاة والصيام ثم تاب إلى الله توبة نصوحاً لم يلزمه قضاء ما ترك؛ لأن ترك الصلاة كفر أكبر يخرج من الملة، وإن لم يجحد التارك وجوبها في أصح قولي العلماء (15 / 359)*


[1]- رواه البخاري في (الصوم) باب متى يحل فطر الصائم برقم 1954، ومسلم في (الصيام) باب بيان وقت انقضاء الصوم برقم 1100، 1101 

[2]- رواه البخاري في (الجهاد والسير) باب لا يعذب بعذاب الله برقم 3017 

[3]- سورة البقرة، الآية 185 

[4]- سورة البقرة، الآية 185

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصيام :*

*71 - إذا مات المسلم في مرضه بعد رمضان فلا قضاء عليه ولا طعام؛ لأنه معذور شرعاً، وهكذا المسافر إذا مات في السفر أو بعد القدوم مباشرة فلا يجب القضاء عنه ولا الإطعام؛ لأنه معذور شرعاً . أما من شفي من المرض وتساهل في القضاء حتى مات، أو قدم من السفر وتساهل في القضاء حتى مات، فإنه يشرع لأوليائهما – وهم الأقرباء – القضاء عنهما؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "من مات وعليه صيام صام عنه وليه"**[1]** متفق على صحته، فإن لم يتيسر من يصوم عنهما، أطعم عنهما من تركتهما عن كل يوم مسكين نصف صاع، ومقداره كيلو ونصف على سبيل التقدير، كالشيخ الكبير العاجز عن الصوم، والمريض الذي لا يرجى برؤه . وهكذا الحائض والنفساء إذا تساهلتا في القضاء حتى ماتتا، فإنه يطعم عن كل مسكين إذا لم يتيسر من يصوم عنهما . ومن لم يكن له تركة يمكن الإطعام منها فلا شيء عليه؛ لقول الله عز وجل: {لاَ يُكَلِّفُ اللّهُ نَفْسًا إِلاَّ وُسْعَهَا}**[2]**. وقوله سبحانه: "فاتقوا الله ما استطعتم"**[3]** (15/ 367)*
*72 - لا يجوز صيام اليوم الثالث عشر من ذي الحجة لا تطوعاً ولا فرضاً؛ لأنها أيام أكل وشرب وذكر لله عز وجل، وقد نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن صيامها ولم يرخص في ذلك لأحد إلا لمن لم يجد هدي التمتع، فله أن يصوم أيام التشريق الثلاثة عن الهدي ويصوم السبع الباقية عند أهله؛ لما ثبت في صحيح البخاري رحمه الله عن عائشة وابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أنهما قالا: " لم يرخص في أيام التشريق أن يصمن إلا لمن لم يجد الهدي"**[4]** أما صوم الرابع عشر والخامس عشر فلا بأس به؛ لأنهما ليسا من أيام التشريق (15 / 381)*
*73 - المشروع للمؤمن والمؤمنة صيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر، فإن صامها في الأيام البيض كان أفضل، وإن صامها في بقية الشهر كله كفى ذلك؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أوصى بصيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر، وبيَّن أن الأيام البيض أفضل من غيرها، فإذا كانت المرأة أو الرجل يصومان الأيام البيض، ثم شُغلا عنها شرع لهما الصيام من بقية الشهر، والحمد لله، ولا يسمى قضاء؛ لأن الشهر كله محل صيام من أوله إلى آخره، فإذا صام المؤمن أو المؤمنة من أوله أو من وسطه أو من آخره ثلاثة أيام حصل المقصود وحصلت السنة وإن لم يصمها في أيام البيض (15 / 382)*
*74 - كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يصوم شعبان كله وربما صامه إلا قليلاً، كما ثبت ذلك من حديث عائشة وأم سلمة . أما الحديث الذي فيه النهي عن الصوم بعد انتصاف شعبان فهو صحيح كما قال الأخ العلامة الشيخ ناصر الدين الألباني، والمراد به النهي عن ابتداء الصوم بعد النصف، أما من صام أكثر الشهر أو الشهر كله فقد أصاب السنة (15 / 385)*
*75 - سماحة الشيخ أنا لا أستطيع صيام يوم الخميس لأسباب خاصة، فهل يكفي أن أصوم يوم الاثنين من كل أسبوع، أم لابد من صيامهما معاً ؟*
*لا حرج في صوم أحد اليومين المذكورين وصيامهما سنة وليس بواجب، فمن صامهما أو أحدهما فهو على خير عظيم، ولا يجب الجمع بينهما، بل ذلك مستحب؛ للأحاديث الصحيحة الواردة في ذلك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (15 / 386)*


[1]- رواه البخاري في (الصوم) باب من مات وعليه صوم برقم 1952، ومسلم في (الصيام) باب قضاء الصيام عن الميت برقم 1147 . 

[2]- سورة البقرة، الآية 286 

[3]- سورة التغابن، الآية 16 

[4]- رواه البخاري في (الصوم) باب صيام أيام التشريق برقم 1998

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصيام :

**

**76 - هل يجوز صيام ستة من شوال قبل صيام ما علينا من قضاء رمضان ؟*
*قد اختلف العلماء في ذلك، والصواب أن المشروع تقديم القضاء على صوم الست وغيرها من صيام النفل؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "من صام رمضان ثم أتبعه ستاً من شوال كان كصيام الدهر" خرجه مسلم في صحيحه. ومن قدم الست على القضاء لم يتبعها رمضان، وإنما أتبعها بعض رمضان، ولأن القضاء فرض، وصيام الست تطوع، والفرض أولى بالاهتمام والعناية . (15 / 392)*
*77 - الواجب البدار بصوم الكفارة فلا يجوز تقديم الست عليها؛ لأنها نفل والكفارة فرض، وهي واجبة على الفور، فوجب تقديمها على صوم الست وغيرها من صوم النافلة (15 / 394)*
*78 - ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يصوم يوم عاشوراء، ويرغب الناس في صيامه؛ لأنه يوم نجا الله فيه موسى وقومه وأهلك فيه فرعون وقومه . فيستحب لكل مسلم ومسلمة صيام هذا اليوم شكراً لله عز وجل وهو اليوم العاشر من محرم ويستحب أن يصوم قبله يوماً أو بعده يوماً؛ مخالفة لليهود في ذلك، وإن صام الثلاثة جميعاً التاسع والعاشر والحادي عشر فلا بأس؛ لأنه روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: "خالفوا اليهود صوموا يوماً قبله ويوماً بعده"**[1]** وفي رواية أخرى: " صوموا يوماً قبله أو يوماً بعده"**[2]**. وصح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه سئل عن صوم عاشوراء فقال: " يكفر الله به السنة التي قبله"**[3]**. والأحاديث في صوم عاشوراء والترغيب في ذلك كثيرة . (15 / 397 - 399)*
*79 - تحري ليلة عاشوراء هذا أمر ليس باللازم؛ لأنه نفل ليس بالفريضة، فلا يلزم الدعوة إلى تحري الهلال؛ لأن المؤمن لو أخطأه فصام بعده يوماً وقبله يوماً لا يضره ذلك، وهو على أجر عظيم . ولهذا لا يجب الاعتناء بدخول الشهر من أجل ذلك؛ لأنه نافلة فقط (15 / 401)*
*80 - عليك باعتماد الرؤية - في صيام عاشوراء - وعند عدم ثبوت الرؤية تعمل بالاحتياط وذلك بإكمال ذي الحجة ثلاثين يوماً (15 / 403)*


[1]- رواه أحمد في (مسند بني هاشم) بداية مسند عبد الله بن العباس برقم 2155، ورواه البيهقي في (السنن الكبرى) باب صوم قبل يوم عاشوراء برقم 4315

[2]- رواه الهيثمي في (مجمع الزوائد) باب الصوم قبل يوم عاشوراء برقم 4315

[3]- رواه الترمذي في (الصوم) باب ما جاء في الحث على صوم يوم عاشوراء برقم 752، وأبو داود في (الصوم) باب صوم الدهر تطوعاً برقم 2425، وابن ماجة في (الصيام) باب صيام يوم عاشوراء برقم 1738

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصيام :
**81 - صوم التاسع مع العاشر أفضل، وإن صام العاشر مع الحادي عشر كفى ذلك، لمخالفة اليهود، وإن صامهما جميعاً مع العاشر فلا بأس؛ لما جاء في بعض الروايات: "صوموا يوما قبله ويوماً بعده"**[1]**. أما صومه وحده فيكره (15 / 404)*
*82 - صوم يوم عرفة مستقل، وله فضل عظيم يكفر الله به السنة التي قبله والسنة التي بعده، أما الحاج فلا يجوز له أن يصوم يوم عرفة؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقف في ذلك اليوم وهو مفطر (15 / 405)*
*83 - الحاج ليس عليه صيام يوم عرفة وإن صام يخشى عليه الإثم؛ لأن رسول اله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم نهى عن صوم يوم عرفة بعرفة ولم يصم . فالحاج لا يصوم . وإن تعمد الصيام وهو يعلم النهي يخشى عليه من الإثم؛ لأن الأصل في النهي التحريم . (15 / 406)*
*84 - هل حديث النهي عن صوم يوم السبت إلا فيما افترض علينا صحيح ؟* 
*الحديث المذكور غير صحيح؛ لاضطرابه كما نبه على ذلك الكثير من الحفاظ؛ لأنه قد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: " لا تصوموا يوم الجمعة إلا أن تصوموا يوماً قبله أو يوماً بعده"**[2]** متفق على صحته . واليوم الذي بعده هو يوم السبت . والحديث المذكور صريح في جواز صومه نافلة مع الجمعة . وصح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يصوم يوم السبت ويوم الأحد، ويقول: " إنهما يوما عيد للمشركين وأنا أريد أن أخالفهم"**[3]** رواه النسائي وصححه ابن خزيمة (15 / 410 – 413) (25 / 212)* 
*85 - صيام يوم الجمعة منفرداً نهى عنه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا كان صومه لخصوصيته؛ لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم دخل على امرأة من نسائه فوجدها صائمة يوم الجمعة، فقال: " أكنت صمت أمس ؟ " قالت: لا، فقال: " أتريدين أن تصومي غداً ؟ " قالت: لا . قال: " فافطري"**[4]**. لكن إذا صادف يوم الجمعة يوم عرفة فصامه المسلم وحده فلا بأس بذلك؛ لأن هذا الرجل صامه لأنه يوم عرفة لا لأنه يوم جمعة . وكذلك لو كان عليه قضاء من رمضان ولا يتسنى له فراغ إلا يوم الجمعة فإنه لا حرج عليه أن يفرده؛ وذلك لأنه يوم فراغه . وكذلك لو صادف يوم الجمعة يوم عاشوراء فصامه فإنه لا حرج عليه أن يفرده؛ لأنه صامه لأنه يوم عاشوراء لا لأنه يوم الجمعة، ولهذا قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لا تخصوا يوم الجمعة بصيام ولا ليلتها بقيام"**[5]** فنص على التخصيص، أي على أن يفعل الإنسان ذلك لخصوص يوم الجمعة أو ليلتها . (15 /* 414)


[1]- رواه أحمد في (مسند بني هاشم) بداية مسند عبد الله بن العباس برقم 2155، ورواه البيهقي في (السنن الكبرى) باب صوم قبل يوم عاشوراء برقم 4315

[2]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (باقي مسند المكثرين) في باقي مسند أبي هريرة برقم 10052، وابن خزيمة في (صحيحه) باب ذكر الخبر برقم 2154 

[3]- رواه الإمام احمد في (باقي مسند الأنصار) حديث أم سلمة برقم 26210 

[4]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند المكثرين من الصحابة) مسند عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص برقم 6732، والبخاري في (الصوم) باب صوم يوم الجمعة برقم 1986 

[5]- رواه البخاري في (الصوم) باب صوم يوم الجمعة برقم 1985، ومسلم في (الصيام) باب كراهة صيام يوم الجمعة منفرداً برقم 1144

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصيام :*



*86 - شهر محرم مشروع صيامه وشعبان كذلك، وأما عشر ذي الحجة الأواخر فليس هناك دليل عليه، لكن لو صامها دون اعتقاد أنها خاصة أو أن لها خصوصية معينة فلا بأس . أما شهر الله المحرم فقد قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: " أفضل الصيام بعد رمضان شهر الله المحرم"**[1]** فإذا صامه كله فهو طيب أو صام التاسع والعاشر والحادي عشر فذلك سنة.*
*وهكذا شعبان فقد كان يصومه كله صلى الله عليه وسلم من حديث عائشة وأم سلمة رضي الله عنهما . وأما عشر ذي الحجة فالمراد التسع لأن يوم العيد لا يصام، وصيامها لا بأس به وفيه أجر لعموم قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ما من أيام العمل الصالح فيهن أحب إلى الله من هذه الأيام العشر" قالوا: يا رسول الله: ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله ؟ قال: "ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله إلا رجل خرج بنفسه وماله ثم لم يرجع من ذلك بشيء"**[2]**. أما النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فروي أنه كان يصومها وروي أنه لم يكن يصومها ولم يثبت في ذلك شيء من جهة صومه لها أو تركه لذلك . (15 / 415)*
*87 - ما رأي سماحتكم في رأي من يقول صيام عشر ذي الحجة بدعة ؟*
*هذا جاهل يُعلَّم، فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حض على العمل الصالح فيها، والصيام من العمل الصالح لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ما من أيام العمل الصالح فيهن أحب إلى الله من هذه الأيام العشر" قالوا: يا رسول الله: ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله؟ قال: "ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله إلا رجل خرج بنفسه وماله ولم يرجع من ذلك بشيء"**[3]** رواه البخاري في الصحيح .*
*ولو كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما صام هذه الأيام، فقد روي عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه صامها، وروي عنه أنه لم يصمها؛ لكن العمدة على القول، القول أعظم من الفعل، وإذا اجتمع القول والفعل كان آكد للسنة؛ فالقول يعتبر لوحده، والفعل لوحده، والتقرير وحده، فإذا قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قولاً أو عملاً أو أقر فعلاً كله سنة، لكن القول هو أعظمها وأقواها ثم الفعل ثم التقرير، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: " ما من أيام العمل الصالح فيهن أحب إلى الله من هذه الأيام " يعني العشر فإذا صامها أو تصدق فيها فهو على خير عظيم(15 / 418)*
*88 - هل يجوز في صيام التطوع أن يفطر الصائم متى شاء ؟*
*نعم يجوز له ذلك، لكن الأفضل له أن يكمل الصيام، إلا أن تكون هناك حاجة للإفطار كإكرام ضيف أو شدة حر ونحو ذلك؛ لأنه ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها ما يدل على ما ذكرنا . (15 / 420)*
*89- ليلة القدر أخبر النبي صلى لله عليه وسلم أنها في العشر الأخيرة من رمضان، وبيَّن عليه الصلاة والسلام أن أوتار العشر آكد من أشفاعها فمن قامها جميعاً أدرك ليلة القدر . وقد صح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: من قام ليلة القدر إيماناً واحتساباً غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه"**[4]** والمعنى أن من قامها بالصلاة وسائر أنواع العبادة من قراءة ودعاء وصدقة وغير ذلك إيماناً بأن الله شرع ذلك واحتساباً للثواب من عنده لا رياء ولا لغرض آخر من أغراض الدنيا غفر الله له ما تقدم من ذنبه . وهذا عند جمهور أهل العلم مقيد باجتناب الكبائر لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " الصلوات الخمس والجمعة إلى الجمعة ورمضان إلى رمضان مكفرات لما بينهن إذا اجتنبت الكبائر"**[5]** خرجه الإمام مسلم في صحيحه . فنسأل الله أن يوفق المسلمين جميعاً في كل مكان بقيامها إيماناً واحتساباً إنه جواد كريم . (15 / 430)*
*90- قد تُرى ليلة القدر لمن وفقه الله سبحانه وذلك برؤية أماراتها، وكان الصحابة رضي الله عنهم يستدلون عليها بعلامات، ولكن عدم رؤيتها لا يمنع حصول فضلها لمن قامها إيماناً واحتساباً، فالمسلم ينبغي له أن يجتهد في تحريها في العشر الأواخر من رمضان – كما أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه بذلك – طلباً للأجر والثواب فإذا صادف قيامه إيماناً واحتساباً هذه الليلة نال أجرها وإن لم يعلمها وقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما يدل على أن من علاماتها طلوع الشمس صبيحتها لا شعاع لها، وكان أبي بن كعب يقسم على أنها ليلة سبع وعشرين، ويستدل بهذه العلامة، والراجح أنها متنقلة في ليالي العشر كلها، وأوتارها أحرى، وليلة سبع وعشرين آكد الأوتار في ذلك، ومن اجتهد في العشر كلها في الصلاة والقراءة والدعاء وغير ذلك من وجوه الخير، أدرك ليلة القدر بلا شك، وفاز بما وعد الله به من قامها إذا فعل ذلك إيماناً واحتساباً (15 / 433)*



[1]- رواه مسلم في (الصيام) باب فضل صوم المحرم برقم 1163 

[2]- أخرجه بنحوه الإمام أحمد في (مسند المكثرين من الصحابة) مسند عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص برقم 7039 

[3]- رواه البخاري في (الجمعة) باب فضل العمل في أيام التشريق برقم 969، والترمذي في (الصوم) باب ما جاء في العمل في أيام العشر برقم 757 واللفظ له . 

[4]- رواه البخاري في (الصوم) باب من صام رمضان إيماناً واحتساباً برقم 1901، ومسلم في (صلاة المسافرين وقصرها) باب الترغيب في صيام رمضان برقم 760

[5]- رواه مسلم في (الطهارة) باب الصلوات الخمس والجمعة على الجمعة برقم 233

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصيام :*
*91 - الاعتكاف - مشروع في رمضان وغيره كما تقدم، ومع الصيام أفضل، وإن اعتكف من غير صوم فلا بأس على الصحيح من قولي العلماء؛ لما ثبت في الصحيحين عن عمر رضي الله عنه أنه قال: يا رسول الله إني نذرت أن اعتكف ليلة في المسجد الحرام، وكان ذلك قبل أن يسلم، فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " أوف بنذرك"**[1]** (15 / 438)*
*92 - الاعتكاف: عبادة وسنة وأفضل ما يكون في رمضان في أي مسجد تقام فيه صلاة الجماعة، كما قال تعالى: { وَلاَ تُبَاشِرُوهُنَّ وَأَنتُمْ عَاكِفُونَ فِي الْمَسَاجِدِ}**[2]** فلا مانع من الاعتكاف في المسجد الحرام والمسجد النبوي الشريف، من الرجل والمرأة، إذا كان لا يضر بالمصلين ولا يؤذي أحداً فلا بأس بذلك .*
*والذي على المعتكف أن يلزم معتكفه ويشتغل بذكر الله والعبادة، ولا يخرج إلا لحاجة الإنسان كالبول والغائط ونحو ذلك أو لحاجة الطعام إذا كان لم يتيسر له من يحضر له الطعام فيخرج لحاجته، فقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يخرج لحاجته .*
*ولا يجوز للمرأة أن يأتيها زوجها وهي في الاعتكاف، وكذلك المعتكف ليس له أن يأتي زوجته وهو معتكف؛ لأن الله تعالى قال: { وَلاَ تُبَاشِرُوهُنَّ وَأَنتُمْ عَاكِفُونَ فِي الْمَسَاجِدِ } والأفضل له ألا يتحدث مع الناس كثيراً بل يشتغل بالعبادة والطاعة، لكن لو زاره بعض إخوانه أو زار المرأة بعض محارمها أو بعض أخواتها في الله وتحدثت معهم أو معهن فلا بأس، وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يزوره نساؤه في معتكفه ويتحدث معهن ثم ينصرفن فدل ذلك على أنه لا حرج في ذلك . (15 / 440)*
*93 - الاعتكاف هو المكث في المسجد لطاعة الله تعالى سواء كانت المدة كثيرة أو قليلة؛ لأنه لم يرد في ذلك فيما أعلم ما يدل على التحديد لا بيوم ولا بيومين ولا بما هو أكثر من ذلك، وهو عبادة مشروعة إلا إذا نذره صار واجباً بالنذر وهو في حق المرأة والرجل سواء ولا يشترط أن يكون معه صوم على الصحيح فلو اعتكف الرجل أو المرأة وهما مفطران فلا بأس في غير رمضان (15 / 441)*
*94 - ليس لوقته – الاعتكاف - حد محدود في أصح أقوال أهل العلم، ولا يشترط له الصوم، ولكن مع الصوم أفضل . والسنة له أن يدخل معتكفه حين ينوي ويخرج بعد مضي المدة التي نواها، وله قطع ذلك إذا دعت الحاجة إلى ذلك؛ لأن الاعتكاف سنة ولا يجب بالشروع فيه إذا لم يكن منذوراً . (15 / 442)*
*95 – يستحب الاعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان؛ تأسياً بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .ويستحب لمن اعتكفها دخول معتكفه بعد صلاة الفجر من اليوم الحادي والعشرين؛ اقتداء بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ويخرج متى انتهت العشر . وإن قطعه فلا حرج عليه إلا أن يكون منذوراً (*15 / 442)


[1]- رواه البخاري في (الاعتكاف) باب إذا نذر في الجاهلية أن يعتكف ثم أسلم برقم 2043، ومسلم في (الأيمان) باب نذر الكافر ما يفعل فيه إذا أسلم برقم 1656 

[2]- سورة البقرة، الآية 187

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الصيام :*
*96 - يصح الاعتكاف في غير المساجد الثلاثة إلا أنه يشترط في المسجد الذي يعتكف فيه إقامة صلاة الجماعة فيه فإن كانت لا تقام فيه صلاة الجماعة لم يصح الاعتكاف فيه، إلا إذا نذر الاعتكاف في المساجد الثلاثة فإنه يلزمه الاعتكاف بها وفاءً لنذره . (15 / 444)*
*97 - إن كان الاعتكاف منذوراً محدداً بمدة لزمه تكملتها؛ لأن الوفاء بنذر الطاعة أمر لازم، وإن كان تطوعاً فإن شاء أكمله وإن شاء قطعه (15 / 446)*
*98 - لاشك أن مكة المكرمة أفضل بقاع الله فإن الصلاة في المسجد الحرام خير من مائة ألف صلاة فيما سواه، كما أنه لاشك أن الأعمال الصالحة تضاعف في الحرمين الشريفين مضاعفة لا يعلم مبلغها إلا الله ما عدا الصلاة فقد جاء بيان مقدار مضاعفتها وصيام رمضان في مكة المكرمة يجتمع فيه فضل الزمان وفضل المكان، فمن وفق لصيام رمضان في مكة المكرمة ولم يترتب على صيامه فيها تعطيل واجب كلف به، أو إخلال بمسئولية أوكلت إليه فذلك مع النية الصالحة فيه خير عظيم . أما إن كان بقاء المسلم خارج الحرم أنفع له أو للمسلمين في الدين ويترتب عليه مصالح كبيرة وفوائد كثيرة . فإن الأفضل للمسلم أن يبقى في المكان الذي يكثر فيه نفعه للمسلمين وتكثر فيه حسناته (15 / 448)*
*99 - المسلم عمله كله عبادة، وواجباته التي يؤديها إذا صلحت نيته كلها عبادة فليست العبادة مجرد صلاة أو صيام فقط، فتعلم العلم وتعليمه والدعوة إلى الله، وتربية الأولاد ورعايتهم، والقيام بشئون الأهل والإحسان لعباد الله، وبذل الجهد في مساعدة الناس، والتنفيس عن المكروبين والمهمومين، ونفع الناس بكل عمل مباح، وطلب الرزق الحلال كل ذلك عبادة لله تعالى إذا صلحت النية، والمسلم الذي يوفقه الله للجمع بين العبادات الخاصة والعامة يكون قد حصل على خير عظيم، وهكذا أداء الوظيفة المسندة إليه في رمضان بنصح وصدق من جملة العبادة التي يثاب عليها. ومن اقتصر على العبادة الخاصة لعجزه عما سواها فهو على خير عظيم إذا أخلص لله وصدق في العمل الصالح، ولقد مر بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رمضانان كان فيهما مجاهداً . فغزوة بدر الكبرى كانت في السابع عشر من رمضان عام اثنين من الهجرة، وغزوة فتح مكة كانت في رمضان في العام الثامن من الهجرة، وقد سافر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في رمضان وأفطر فيه لما رأى ما حل بالناس من المشقة .والمقصود أن المسلم يجتهد في رمضان في الأعمال الصالحة ولا يتخذ من الشهر المبارك وقتاً للبطالة والنوم والغفلة والإعراض (15 / 449)*
[COLOR=window****]*100 - حديث: ((من فطّر صائماً كان له مثل أجره دون أن ينقص...)) هل المقصود بالصائم الفقير؟ أو يدخل في هذا الأقارب والأصدقاء؟ وهل صيام التطوع فيه نفس الأجر إذا فطر صائماً؟*[/COLOR]
[COLOR=window****]*الحديث عام يعم الغني والفقير، والفرض والنفل، وفضل الله واسع سبحانه وتعالى. (25 / 207)*[/COLOR]
*101 - صوم رمضان في مكة يعدل صيام ألف شهر فيما سواه، هل هذا حديث صحيح؟*
*ليس بصحيح فقد ورد حديث ضعيف لا يصح، إنما الثابت في الصلاة فقط الصلاة في المسجد الحرام بمائة ألف صلاة فيما سواه، وفي مسجد النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم- خير من ألف صلاة فيما سواه وأما الصوم فلم يثبت فيه شيء سوى حدث ضعيف أنه خير من مائة ألف صلاة فيما سواه، لكنه ضعيف لكن الأعمال الصالحة لها فضل في مكة، الصوم والصدقة والأذكار وغير هذا من الأعمال الصالحة لها فضل، لكن ليس هنالك دليل على بيان المضاعة لكميتها ما عدا الصلاة (25 / 211)*
[COLOR=window****]*102 - ما معنى حديث عن الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم-: ((من أفطر في رمضان متعمداً لا يقبل الله منه صوماً وإن صام الدهر كله)) وإن أفطر متعمداً ثم تاب فهل يقبل الله منه توبته؟*[/COLOR]
*الحديث المذكور ضعيف والتوبة مقبولة إذا استوفت شروطها، فإذا تاب توبة صادقة فإنها تُقبل وعليه القضاء لذلك اليوم الذي أفطره فقط، أما الحديث المذكور فهو ضعيف كما تقدم ولا تقوم به الحجة، وعليه التوبة وليس عليه إلا قضاء ذلك اليوم الذي أفطره والتوبة تكفي حتى من الشرك فكيف بالمعصية والتوبة تَجُبُّ ما قبلها، كما قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم-: ((التائب من الذنب كمن لا ذنب له))**[1]** (25 / 214)*


[1] - أخرجه ابن ماجه في كتاب الزهد، باب ذكر التوبة، برقم 4240.

----------


## عبدالله ابن آدم

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيراً*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

عبد الله آدم :  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وجزاك الله خيراً على مرورك .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الحج* 
*1 - أداء الحج واجب على الفور في حق من استطاع السبيل إليه؛ لظاهر قوله تعالى: "ولله على الناس حج البيت من استطاع إليه سبيلاً ومن كفر فإن الله غني عن العالمين" وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في خطبته: "أيها الناس، إن الله فرض عليكم الحج فحجوا"**[1]** أخرجه مسلم (16 / 30 ، 358)*
*2 - وردت أحاديث تدل على وجوب العمرة منها: قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في جوابه لجبرائيل لما سأله عن الإسلام: قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "الإسلام أن تشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله، وتقيم الصلاة، وتؤتي الزكاة، وتحج البيت وتعتمر، وتغتسل من الجنابة، وتتم الوضوء، وتصوم رمضان"**[2]** أخرجه ابن خزيمة، والدارقطني، من حديث عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه، وقال الدارقطني: هذا إسناد ثابت صحيح. (16 / 31 ، 355)*
*3 - لا يجب الحج والعمرة في العُمر إلا مرة واحدة؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الصحيح: "الحج مرة، فمن زاد فهو تطوع"**[3]** (16 / 31)*
*4 - من اشتدت حاجته إلى الزواج وجبت عليه المبادرة به قبل الحج؛ لأنه في هذه الحال لا يسمى مستطيعاً، إذا كان لا يستطيع نفقة الزواج والحج جميعاً فإنه يبدأ بالزواج حتى يعف نفسه؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "يا معشر الشباب من استطاع منكم الباءة فليتزوج فإنه أغض للبصر وأحصن للفرج ومن لم يستطع فعليه بالصوم فإنه له وجاء"**[4]** متفق على صحته (16 / 359)*
*5 - لا نعلم في ذلك – الحد بين العمرة والعمرة - حداً محدوداً بل تشرع في كل وقت؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "العمرة إلى العمرة كفارة لما بينهما والحج المبرور ليس له جزاء إلا الجنة"**[5]** متفق على صحته، فكلما تيسر للرجل والمرأة أداء العمرة فذلك خير وعمل صالح، وثبت عن أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه أنه قال: "العمرة في كل شهر" . وهذا كله في حق من يقدم إلى مكة من خارجها، أما من كان في مكة فالأفضل له الاشتغال بالطواف والصلاة وسائر القربات، وعدم الخروج إلى خارج الحرم لأداء العمرة إذا كان قد أدى عمرة الإسلام، وقد يقال باستحباب خروجه إلى خارج الحرم لأداء العمرة في الأوقات الفاضلة كرمضان؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "عمرة في رمضان تعدل حجة"**[6]** (16 / 362)*
*6 - بعض الشباب تتوق أنفسهم للحج خاصة في مجال الدعوة والتوجيه لإرشاد الحجاج لكن يخذلهم بعض الناس وبعض العوام يقولون: "من حج فرضه يقضب أرضه" أو "اترك المجال لغيرك" فما رأي سماحتكم ؟*
*الأفضل لمن استطاع الحج أن يحج؛ لعموم الأحاديث الدالة على فضل الحج وأن الحج المبرور ليس له جزاء إلا الجنة، فإذا كان الحاج من العلماء الذين يدعون إلى الله سبحانه ويفقهون الناس في دينهم وفي مناسك حجهم كان ذلك أفضل وأعظم أجراً.(16 / 364)*
*7 - أفضل زمان تؤدى فيه العمرة شهر رمضان لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "عمرة في رمضان تعدل حجة"**[7]** متفق على صحته، وفي رواية أخرى في البخاري: "تقضي حجة معي"**[8]** وفي مسلم: "تقضي حجة أو حجة معي "**[9]** – هكذا بالشك- يعني معه عليه الصلاة والسلام، ثم بعد ذلك العمرة في ذي القعدة، لأن عُمَرَهُ صلى الله عليه وسلم كلها وقعت في ذي القعدة، وقد قال سبحانه: "لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة"**[10]** . وبالله التوفيق. (17 / 431)*
*8 - لا حرج في ذلك – تكرار العمرة في رمضان-، النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "العمرة إلى العمرة كفارة لما بينهما والحج المبرور ليس له جزاء إلا الجنة"**[11]** متفق عليه . فإذا اعتمر ثلاث أو أربع مرات فلا حرج في ذلك . فقد اعتمرت عائشة رضي الله عنها في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع عمرتين في أقل من عشرين يوماً .(17 / 432)*
*9 - المشهور عند أهل العلم أنه – صلى الله عليه وسلم - لم يعتمر في شهر رجب، وإنما عمره صلى الله عليه وسلم كلها في ذي القعدة، وقد ثبت عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم "اعتمر في رجب" وذكرت عائشة رضي الله عنها: "أنه قد وَهِم في ذلك" وأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يعتمر في رجب " .*
*والقاعدة في الأصول أن المثبت مقدم على النافي، فلعل عائشة ومن قال بقولها لم يحفظوا ما حفظ ابن عمر (4 / 228) (11 / 168) (17 / 433)* 
*10 - الصواب أن الحج والعمرة أفضل من الصدقة بنفقتهما لمن أخلص لله القصد، وأتى بهذا النسك على الوجه المشروع (16 / 368)*


[1]- رواه مسلم في (الحج) باب فرض الحج في العمر برقم 1337 
[2]- رواه ابن خزيمة في (المناسك) باب ذكر البيان أن العمرة فرض وأنها من الإسلام برقم 3044، والدارقطني في (الحج) باب المواقيت برقم 2664 
[3]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند بني هاشم) بداية مسند عبد الله بن العباس برقم 2637، والدارمي في (المناسك) باب كيف وجوب الحج برقم 1788
[4]- رواه البخاري في (النكاح) باب قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "من استطاع منكم الباءة فليتزوج" برقم 5065، ومسلم في (النكاح) باب استحباب النكاح لمن تاقت نفسه إليه برقم 1400 
[5]- رواه البخاري في (الحج) باب وجوب العمرة وفضلها برقم 1773، ومسلم في (الحج) باب فضل الحج والعمرة ويوم عرفة برقم 1349 
[6]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند بني هاشم) بداية مسند عبد الله بن العباس برقم 2804، وابن ماجة في (المناسك) باب العمرة في رمضان برقم 2994 
[7]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند بني هاشم) بداية مسند عبد الله بن عباس برقم 2804، وابن ماجة في (المناسك) باب العمرة في رمضان برقم 2994 
[8]- رواه البخاري في (الحج) باب حج النساء برقم 1863 
[9]- رواه مسلم في (الحج) باب فضل العمة في رمضان رقم 1256 
[10]- سورة الأحزاب، الآية 21 
[11]- رواه البخاري في (الحج) باب وجوب العمرة وفضلها برقم 1773، ومسلم في (الحج) باب في فضل الحج والعمرة ويوم عرفة برقم 1349

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الحج* 

*11 - الأفضل لمن أدى فريضة الحج والعمرة أن ينفق ما يقابل حج التطوع وعمرة التطوع في مساعدة المجاهدين في سبيل الله؛ لأن الجهاد الشرعي أفضل من حج التطوع وعمرة التطوع؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما سئل أي العمل أفضل؟ قال: "إيمان بالله ورسوله "، قيل: ثم أي؟ قال: "الجهاد في سبيل الله"، قيل ثم أي؟ قال: "حج مبرور"**[1]**. متفق على صحته (16 / 371)*
*12 - حججت وأنا طالب في الجامعة وأخذت مالاً من والدي لمصاريف الحج وذلك لعدم استطاعتي توفير المال بنفسي، ولكن والدي كان يعمل آنذاك في أعمال محرمة وأرباح من تلك الأعمال المحرمة، فهل حجي صحيح أم أعيده؟*
*الحج صحيح إن شاء الله إذا كنت أديته على الوجه الشرعي ولا يبطله كون المال فيه شبهة أو كسب محرم؛ لأن أعمال الحج كلها بدنية، ولكن يجب على المسلم أن يحذر الكسب الحرام ويتوب إلى الله مما سلف (16 / 387)*
*13 - إذا كان لديك مال يتسع للحج ولقضاء الدين فلا بأس، أما إذا كان المال لا يتسع لهما، فابدأ بالدين؛ لأن قضاء الدين مقدم، والله سبحانه وتعالى يقول: "ولله على الناس حج البيت من استطاع إليه سبيلاً"**[2]** وأنت لا تستطيع؛ لأن الدين يمنعك من الاستطاعة، أما إذا كان لديك مال كاف لسداد الدين وأداء الحج فلا بأس أن تحج وأن تفي بالدين، بل هو الواجب عليك للآية المذكورة وما جاء في معناها من الأحاديث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . (16 / 392)*
*14 - لا يجب على الزوج دفع تكاليف حج زوجته، وإنما نفقة ذلك عليها إذا استطاعت (16 / 394)*
*15 - من مات قبل أن يحج فلا يخلو من حالين:*
*إحداهما: أن يكون في حياته يستطيع الحج ببدنه وماله فهذا يجب على ورثته أن يخرجوا من ماله لمن يحج عنه؛ لكونه لم يؤد الفريضة التي مات وهو يستطيع أداءها وإن لم يوص بذلك، فإن أوصى بذلك فالأمر آكد، والحجة في ذلك قول الله سبحانه: "ولله على الناس حج البيت"**[3]** الآية، والحديث الصحيح أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال له رجل: إن فريضة الله على عباده أدركت أبي شيخاً كبيراً لا يستطيع الحج ولا الظعن، أفأحج عنه ؟ فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "حج عن أبيك واعتمر"**[4]**.*
*أما الحال الثانية: وهي ما إذا كان الميت فقيراً لم يستطع الحج، أو كان شيخاً كبيراً لا يستطيع الحج وهو حي، فالمشروع لأولياء مثل هذا الشخص كابنه وبنته أن يحجوا عنه؛ للأحاديث المتقدمة؛ ولحديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سمع رجلاً يقول: "لبيك عن شبرمة" قال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "من شبرمة؟" قال: أخ لي أو قريب لي، فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "حججت عن نفسك؟" قال: لا، قال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "حج عن نفسك ثم حج عن شبرمة"**[5]**. وروي هذا الحديث عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما موقوفاً عليه . وعلى كلتا الروايتين فالحديث يدل على شرعية الحج عن الغير سواء كان الحج فريضة أو نافلة . وأما قوله تعالى: "وأن ليس للإنسان إلا ما سعى"**[6]**، فليس معناه أن الإنسان ما ينفعه عمل غيره، ولا يجزئ عنه سعي غيره، وإنما معناه عند علماء التفسير المحققين أنه ليس له سعي غيره، وإنما الذي له سعيه وعمله فقط، وأما عمل غيره فإن نواه عنه وعمله بالنيابة، فإن ذلك ينفعه ويثاب عليه، كما يثاب بدعاء أخيه وصدقته عنه، فهكذا حجه عنه وصومه عنه إذا كان عليه صوم؛ للحديث الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: "من مات وعليه صيام صام عنه وليه"**[7]**، أخرجه البخاري ومسلم من حديث عائشة، وهذا يختص بالعبادات التي ورد الشرع بالنيابة فيها عن الغير، كالدعاء والصدقة والحج والصوم، أما غيرها فهو محل نظر واختلاف بين أهل العلم، كالصلاة والقراءة ونحوهما، والأولى الترك، اقتصاراً على الوارد واحتياطاً للعبادة، والله الموفق . (16 / 398)*
*16 - تجوز العمرة والحج عن الميت إذا كان مسلماً، وهكذا تجوز العمرة والحج عن المسلم الحي، إذا كان عاجزاً عن القيام بذلك لكبر سن أو مرض لا يرجى منه برؤه، سواء كان أباك أو أمك أو غيرهما (16 / 403)*
*17 - يجوز الاعتمار عن الغير كالحج سواء إذا كان ميتاً أو عاجزاً كالهرم والمريض الذي لا يرجى برؤه، يحج عنه ويعتمر (16 / 406)*
*18 - المشروع لك يا أخي أن تحج عنهما – والديك - جميعاً وأن تعتمر عنهما جميعاً، أما التقديم فلك أن تقدم من شئت، إن شئت قدمت الأم، وإن شئت قدمت الأب، والأفضل هو تقديم الأم؛ لأن حقها أكبر وأعظم ولو كانت متأخرة الموت وتقديمها أولى وأفضل (16 / 410)*
*19 - إذا كان خالك متوفى وأنت قد أديت الفريضة عن نفسك فلا بأس أن تؤدي الحج عنه، ولا حاجة إلى استشارة أبنائه أو غير أبنائه إذا كان قد توفي، أو كان كبير السن لا يستطيع الحج، وأنت قد أديت الفريضة، فإنك إذا أحسنت إليه بأداء الحج عنه تطوعاً، فأنت مشكور ومأجور، ولا حاجة إلى استئذان أحد في ذلك (16 / 413)*
*20 - لا بأس أن تأخذ حجة لتفي بالدين الذي عليك؛ ولكن الذي ينبغي لك أن يكون القصد من الحجة مشاركة المسلمين في الخير مع قضاء الدين لعل الله أن ينفعك بذلك، ويكون المقابل المادي الذي تأخذه عن الحجة تبعاً لذلك (16 / 417)*


[1]- رواه البخاري في (الإيمان) باب من قال: عن الإيمان هو العمل برقم 26، ومسلم في الإيمان باب كون الإيمان بالله تعالى أفضل الأعمال برقم 83 
[2]- سورة آل عمران، الآية 97 
[3]- سورة آل عمران، الآية 97 
[4]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند المدنيين) حديث أبي رزين العقيلي برقم 15751، والنسائي في (المناسك) باب وجوب العمرة برقم 2621 
[5]- رواه أبو داود في (المناسك) باب الرجل يحج عن غيره برقم 1811
[6]- سورة النجم، الآية 39 
[7]- رواه البخاري في (الصوم) باب من مات وعليه صوم برقم 1952، ومسلم في (الصيام) باب قضاء الصيام عن الميت برقم 1147

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الحج* 


*21 - العمرة لا تكون إلا عن واحد وكذلك الحج، فليس لك أن تحج عن جماعة، ولا تعتمر عن جماعة، وإنما الحج عن واحد والعمرة عن واحد فقط إذا كان المحجوج عنه ميتاً، وهكذا المعتمر عنه ميتاً، أو عاجزاً لمرض لا يرجى برؤه، أو كبير سن فلا بأس أن تحج عنه وتعتمر إذا كان شخصاً واحداً، وإذا أعطاك وليه مالاً أو هو نفسه أي العاجز لتحج عنه فلا بأس إذا أخذته لله لا لقصد الدنيا (16 / 418)*
*22 - يجوز حج المرأة عن الرجل إذا كان المحجوج عنه ميتاً أو عاجزاً عن الحج، لكبر سن أو مرض لا يرجى برؤه . سواء كان الحج فرضاً أو نفلاً (16 / 422)*
*23 - إذا استنابك إنسان في أداء فريضة الحج وهو معروف بالشرك الأكبر، كدعاء الأموات والاستغاثة بهم والنذر لهم والذبح لهم ونحو ذلك، فهذه الاستنابة غير صحيحة والحج عنه باطل، لأن المشرك لا يستغفر له ولا يحج عنه ولا ينفعه عمل لا منه ولا من غيره (16 / 427)*
*24 - إذا وصل – الحاج - إلى الميقات استحب له أن يغتسل ويتطيب؛ لما روي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تجرد من المخيط عند الإحرام واغتسل (16 / 37)*
*25 - يُستحب لمن أراد الإحرام أن يتعاهد شاربه وأظفاره وعانته وإبطيه، فيأخذ ما تدعو الحاجة إلى أخذه؛ لئلا يحتاج إلى أخذ ذلك بعد الإحرام وهو مُحرَّم عليه، ولأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شرع للمسلمين تعاهد هذه الأشياء في كل وقت (16 / 38)*
*26 - لا بأس أن يغسل المحرم ملابس الإحرام ولا بأس أن يغيرها ويستعمل غيرها بملابس جديدة أو مغسولة (17 / 57)*
*27 - تحرم - المرأة - فيما شاءت، ليس لها ملابس مخصوصة في الإحرام كما يظن بعض العامة، وأن يكون إحرامها في ملابس غير لافتة للنظر وليس فيها فتنة وغير جميلة بل عادية؛ لأنها تختلط بالناس، ولو أحرمت في ملابس جميلة صح إحرامها لكنها تركت الأفضل . (17 / 59)*
*28 - الأفضل للرجل أن يحرم في ثوبين أبيضين إزار ورداء وإن أحرم في غير أبيضين فلا بأس، فقد ثبت عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه طاف ببرد أخضر، كما ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه لبس العمامة السوداء عليه الصلاة والسلام حين دخوله مكة عام الفتح . فالحاصل أنه لا بأس أن يحرم في ثوب غير أبيض لكن الأبيض هو الأفضل (17 / 60)*
*29 - المرأة يجوز لها أن تحرم فيما شاءت من أسود أو أخضر أو غيرهما، مع الحذر من التشبه بالرجال في لباسهم، لكن ليس لها أن تلبس النقاب والقفازين حال إحرامها، ولكن تغطي وجهها وكفيها بغير النقاب والقفازين؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى المرأة المحرمة عن لبس النقاب والقفازين وأما تخصيص بعض العامة إحرام المرأة في الأخضر أو الأسود دون غيرهما فلا أصل له . (16 / 40) (17 / 59)* 
*30 - لا يجب عليها – المرأة - الحج ولا العمرة إلا عند وجود المحرم ولا يجوز لها السفر إلا بذلك، وهو شرط للوجوب . (16 / 379)*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كتاب الحج* 



*31 - قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لا تسافر المرأة إلا مع ذي محرم"**[1]**، وهو يعم سفر الحج وغيره . وليس على المرأة حج إذا لم تجد محرماً يسافر معها، وقد رخص بعض العلماء في ذلك إذا كانت مع جماعة من النساء بصحبة رجال مؤمنين ولكن ليس عليه دليل، والصواب خلافه للحديث المذكور(16 / 380)*
*32 - قاعدة في المحرم: كل من تحرم عليه بالنسب كخالها أو عمها أو أبيها، أو سبب كرضاع أو مصاهرة كأب الزوج وابن الزوج هؤلاء هم المحارم. فالخال من المحارم والعم من المحارم، وإن كان خال أبيها، وإن كان خال أمها، وإن كان عم أبيها وعم أمها، فإن عم أبيها عم لها وعم أمها عم لها، وهكذا خال أبيها وخال أمها أخوال لها فهم محارم وإن علوا، كأخي جدها وأخي جدتها هم أخوال لها (16 / 381)*
*33 - أدنى سن يكون به الرجل محرماً للمرأة هو البلوغ (16 / 382)*
*34 - لا يجوز سفر المرأة المسلمة في الطائرة ولا غيرها بدون محرم يرافقها في سفرها؛ لعموم قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لا تسافر المرأة إلا مع ذي محرم"**[2]** متفق على صحته؛ ولأنه من المحتمل تعرضها للمحذور في أثناء سير الطائرة بأية وسيلة من الوسائل، ما دامت ليس لديها من يحميها، وأمر آخر وهو أن الطائرات يحدث فيها خراب أحياناً، فتنزل في مطار غير المطار الذي قصدته، ويقيم ركابها في فندق أو غيره في انتظار إصلاحها، أو تأمين طائرة غيرها، وقد يمكثون في انتظار ذلك مدة طويلة أو يوم أو أكثر، وفي هذا ما فيه من تعرض المرأة المسافرة وحدها للمحذور، وبالجملة فإن أسرار أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية كثيرة، وعظيمة، وقد يخفى بعضها علينا، فالواجب التمسك بالأدلة الشرعية، والحذر من مخالفتها من دون مسوغ شرعي لا شك فيه . (16 / 383)*
*35 - لا حرج أن تأخذ المرأة حبوب منع الحمل تمنع الدورة الشهرية أيام رمضان حتى تصوم مع الناس، وفي أيام الحج حتى تطوف مع الناس ولا تتعطل عن أعمال الحج، وإن وجد غير الحبوب شيء يمنع من الدورة فلا بأس إذا لم يكن فيه محذور شرعاً أو مضرة . (17 / 61)*
*36 - إذا كانت أحرمت - الحائض - معهم بالعمرة فعليها أن تعيد الطواف بعد الغسل وتعيد التقصير من الرأس، أما السعي فيجزئها في أصح قولي العلماء، وإن أعادت السعي بعد الطواف فهو أحسن وأحوط، وعليها التوبة إلى الله سبحانه من طوافها وصلاتها ركعتي الطواف وهي حائض* 
*وإن كان لها زوج لم يحل له وطؤها حتى تكمل عمرتها، فإن كان قد وطئها قبل أن تكمل عمرتها فسدت العمرة وعليها دم وهو رأس من الغنم، جذع أو ضان أو ثني ماعز يذبح في مكة للفقراء، وعليها أن تكمل عمرتها كما ذكرنا آنفاً، وعليها أن تأتي بعمرة أخرى من الميقات الذي أحرمت منه بالعمرة الأولى بدلاً من عمرتها الفاسدة، أما إن كانت طافت معهم وسعت مجاملة وحياء وهي لم تحرم بالعمرة من الميقات فليس عليها سوى التوبة إلى الله سبحانه؛ لأن العمرة والحج لا يصحان بدون إحرام والإحرام هو نية العمرة أو الحج أو نيتهما جميعاً (17 / 61)*
*37- امرأة أحرمت للعمرة ثم جاءها الحيض فخلعت إحرامها وألغت العمرة وسافرت فما الحكم ؟*
*هذه المرأة لم تزل في حكم الإحرام وخلعها ملابسها التي أحرمت فيها لا يخرجها عن حكم الإحرام، وعليها أن تعود إلى مكة فتكمل عمرتها وليس عليها كفارة عن خلعها ملابسها أو أخذ شيء من أظفارها أو شعرها وعودها إلى بلادها إذا كانت جاهلة، لكن إن كان لها زوج وطئها قبل عودها إلى أداء مناسك العمرة فإنها بذلك تفسد عمرتها، ولكن يجب عليها أن تؤدي مناسك العمرة وإن كانت فاسدة، ثم تقضيها بعد ذلك بعمرة أخرى من الميقات الذي أحرمت منه بالأولى، وعليها مع ذلك فدية وهي سبع بدنة أو سبع بقرة أو رأس من الغنم جذع ضأن أو ثني معز يذبح في الحرم المكي ويوزع بين الفقراء في الحرم عن فساد عمرتها بالوطء . (17 / 62)*
*38- لا حرج أن تقرأ الحائض والنفساء الأدعية المكتوبة في مناسك الحج، ولا بأس أن تقرأ القرآن على الصحيح أيضاً؛ لأنه لم يرد نص صحيح صريح يمنع الحائض والنفساء من قراءة القرآن (17 / 66) (24 / 345)*
*39 - الواجب على من مر عليها – المواقيت - أن يُحرم منها، ويَحْرُم عليه أن يتجاوزها بدون إحرام إذا كان قاصداً مكة يريد حجاً أو عمرة، سواء كان مروره عليها من طريق الأرض أو من طريق الجو؛ لعموم قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما وقَّت هذه المواقيت: "هن لهن ولمن أتى عليهن من غير أهلهن ممن أراد الحج والعمرة"**[3]** (16 / 43)*
*40- من قدم لغرض آخر لم يرد حجاً ولا عمرة إنما جاء لمكة للبيع أو الشراء أو لزيارة بعض أقاربه وأصدقائه أو لغرض آخر ولم يرد حجاً ولا عمرة فهذا ليس عليه إحرام على الصحيح وله أن يدخل بدون إحرام، هذا هو الراجح من أصح قولي العلماء والأفضل أن يحرم بالعمرة ليغتنم الفرصة (17 / 10)*


[1]- رواه البخاري في (الحج) باب حج النساء برقم (1862)، ومسلم في (الحج) باب سفر المرأة مع محرم برقم 1339 
[2]- رواه البخاري في (الحج) باب حج النساء برقم 1862، ومسلم في (الحج) باب سفر المرأة مع محرم برقم 1339 
[3]- رواه البخاري في (الحج) باب مهل أهل الشام برقم 1526، ومسلم في (الحج) باب مواقيت الحج والعمرة برقم 1181

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الحج
41 - لا يجوز للمسلم إذا أراد الحج أو العمرة أن يتجاوز الميقات الذي يمر به إلا بإحرام، فإن تجاوزه بدون إحرام لزمه الرجوع إليه والإحرام منه، فإن ترك ذلك وأحرم من مكان دونه أو أقرب منه إلى مكة فعليه دم عند كثير من أهل العلم يذبح في مكة ويوزع بين الفقراء؛ لكونه ترك واجباً وهو الإحرام من الميقات الشرعي، أما إن كان حين مروره بالميقات لم يرد حجاً أو عمرة وإنما أراد حاجة أخرى بمكة كزيارة لبعض أقاربه أو أصدقائه أو تجارة أو نحو ذلك فمثل هذا لا شيء عليه؛ لكونه ما أراد حجاً ولا عمرة لكن لا يجوز له ذلك إذا كان لم يعتمر عمرة الإسلام فيما مضى من الزمان، ومتى أراد هذا الذي تجاوز الميقات بدون إحرام لكونه لم يرد الحج أو العمرة متى أراد الحج أو العمرة في الطريق قبل أن يصل الحرم وجب عليه أن يحرم من المكان الذي تجددت فيه النية، والحجة في ذلك ما ثبت في الصحيحين عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: "وقت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأهل المدينة ذا الحليفة ولأهل الشام الجحفة ولأهل نجد قرن المنازل ولأهل اليمن يلملم هن لهن ولمن أتى عليهن من غير أهلهن ممن أراد الحج والعمرة ومن كان دون ذلك فمهله من أهله حتى أهل مكة يهلون من مكة"[1]. (17 / 10)
42- من كان داخل الحرم ليس له أن يحرم من داخل الحرم للعمرة خاصة، بل عليه أن يخرج إلى الحل فيحرم منه بالعمرة، كما أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عائشة بذلك . ويكون حديث عائشة المذكور-أن عائشة رضي الله عنها أحرمت بالعمرة من ميقات المدينة مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع فلما فرغت من حجها وعمرتها استأذنت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في عمرة مفردة فأمر أخاها عبد الرحمن أن يذهب بها إلى التنعيم فاعتمرت بعد الحج - مخصصاً لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث ابن عباس "حتى أهل مكة يهلون من مكة" وهذا قول جمهور أهل العلم رحمهم الله تعالى (17 / 16)
43 - من كان دون المواقيت أحرم من مكانه مثل أهل أم السلم وأهل بحرة يحرمون من مكانهم وأهل جدة يحرمون من بلدهم؛ لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث ابن عباس: "ومن كان دون ذلك – أي دون المواقيت – فمهله من حيث أنشأ"[2] وفي لفظ آخر: "فمهله من أهله حتى أهل مكة يهلون منها"[3] (17 / 17)
44 - ميقات الحجاج القادمين من أفريقيا هو الجحفة أو ما يحاذيها من جهة البر والبحر والجو إلا إذا قدموا من طريق المدينة فميقاتهم ميقات أهل المدينة . ومن أحرم من رابغ فقد أحرم من الجحفة؛ لأن الجحفة قد ذهبت آثارها وصارت بلدة رابغ في محلها أو قبلها بقليل .(17 / 21)
45 - من المعلوم أن الإحرام قبل المواقيت صحيح وإنما الخلاف في كراهته وعدمها، ومن أحرم قبلها احتياطاً خوفاً من مجاوزتها بغير إحرام فلا كراهة في حقه (17 / 24)
46 - لما تسرع بعض العلماء منذ سنوات إلى مثل ما تسرع إليه صاحب هذا الكتيب - أدلة الإثبات أن جدة ميقات - فأفتى بأن جدة ميقات للقادمين إليها صدر عن هيئة كبار العلماء قرار بإبطال هذا الزعم وتفنيده جاء فيه ما نصه: "وبعد الرجوع على الأدلة وما ذكره أهل العلم في المواقيت المكانية ومناقشة الموضوع من جميع جوانبه فإن المجلس يقرر بإجماع ما يلي:
1- الفتوى الصادرة بجواز جعل جدة ميقاتاً لركاب الطائرات الجوية والسفن البحرية فتوى باطلة لعدم استنادها إلى نص من كتاب الله أو سنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم أو إجماع سلف الأمة، ولم يسبقه إليها أحد من علماء المسلمين الذين يعتد بأقوالهم .
2- لا يجوز لمن مر بميقات من المواقيت المكانية أو حاذى واحداً منها جواً أو براً أو بحراً أن يتجاوزها من غير إحرام كما تشهد لذلك الأدلة، وكما قرره أهل العلم رحمهم الله تعالى (17 / 32)
47 - الواجب الإحرام من الميقات سواء كان ذلك الميقات ميقات بلده أو ميقاتاً آخر مر عليه في طريقه كالشامي يقدم من طريق المدينة فإنه يحرم من ميقات المدينة، وإذا قدر أنه اجتازه فإن أمكنه الرجوع إلى الميقات والإحرام منه فهذا هو الواجب، فإن لم يمكنه أحرم من مكانه وعليه دم لفقراء الحرم يذبح في مكة . والذي لم يكن الميقات في طريقه فإنه يتحرى محاذاة أول ميقات يمر به ثم يحرم . والذي لا يتسنى له لا هذا ولا ذلك فإنه يحرم إذا كان بينه وبين مكة مرحلتان وهما يوم وليلة ومقدار ذلك ثمانون كيلاً تقريباً (17 / 41)
48 - من توجه إلى مكة ولم يرد حجاً ولا عمرة؛ كالتاجر، والحطاب، والبريد، ونحو ذلك فليس عليه إحرام إلا أن يرغب في ذلك؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث المتقدم لما ذكر المواقيت: " هن لهن ولمن أتى عليهن من غير أهلهن ممن أراد الحج والعمرة "، فمفهومه أن من مر على المواقيت ولم يرد حجاً ولا عمرة فلا إحرام عليه (16 / 44)
49 - من كان مسكنه دون المواقيت، كسكان جدة، وأم السلم، وبحرة، والشرائع، وبدر، ومستورة، وأشباهها فليس عليه أن يذهب إلى شيء من المواقيت الخمسة المتقدمة، بل مسكنه هو ميقاته فيحرم منه بما أراد من حج أو عمرة، وإذا كان له مسكن آخر خارج الميقات فهو بالخيار إن شاء أحرم من الميقات، وإن شاء أحرم من مسكنه الذي هو أقرب من الميقات إلى مكة؛ لعموم قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنه لما ذكر المواقيت قال: "ومن كان دون ذلك فَمُهَلُّهُ[4] من أهله حتى أهل مكة يهلون من مكة"[5] أخرجه البخاري ومسلم. (16 / 45) (17 / 17) 
50 - من أراد العمرة وهو في الحرم فعليه أن يخرج إلى الحل ويحرم بالعمرة منه؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما طلبت منه عائشة العمرة أمر أخاها عبد الرحمن أن يخرج بها إلى الحل فتحرم منه، فدل ذلك على أن المعتمر لا يحرم بالعمرة من الحرم، وإنما يُحرم بها من الحل وهذا الحديث يخصص حديث ابن عباس المتقدم، ويدل على أن مراد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله: "حتى أهل مكة يهلون من مكة" هو الإهلال بالحج لا العمرة، إذ لو كان الإهلال بالعمرة جائزاً من الحرم لأذن لعائشة رضي الله عنها في ذلك ولم يكلفها بالخروج إلى الحل، وهذا أمر واضح، وهو قول جمهور العلماء رحمة الله عليهم، وهو أحوط للمؤمن؛ لأن فيه العمل بالحديثين جميعاً . والله الموفق . (16 / 45) (17 / 16) 


[1]- رواه البخاري في (الحج) باب مهل أهل الشام برقم 1526، ومسلم في (الحج) باب مواقيت الحج والعمرة برقم 1181 
[2]- رواه البخاري في (الحج) باب مهل أهل الشام برقم 1526، ومسلم في (الحج) باب مواقيت الحج والعمرة برقم 1181 
[3]- سبق قبله . 
[4]- فمهله: أي: إهلاله بالتلبية من مكان إحرامه . 
[5]- رواه البخاري في (الحج) باب مهل أهل الشام برقم 1526، ومسلم في (الحج) باب مواقيت الحج والعمرة برقم 1181

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الحج


51 - ما يفعله بعض الناس من الإكثار من العمرة بعد الحج من التنعيم أو الجعرانة أو غيرهما وقد سبق أن اعتمر قبل الحج فلا دليل على شرعيته، بل الأدلة تدل على أن الأفضل تركه؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه رضي الله عنهم لم يعتمروا بعد فراغهم من الحج، وإنما اعتمرت عائشة من التنعيم؛ لكونها لم تعتمر مع الناس حين دخول مكة بسبب الحيض، فطلبت من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تعتمر بدلاً من عمرتها التي أحرمت بها من الميقات، فأجابها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى ذلك، وقد حصلت لها العمرتان: العمرة التي مع حجها، وهذه العمرة المفردة، فمن كان مثل عائشة فلا بأس أن يعتمر بعد فراغه من الحج؛ عملاً بالأدلة كلها، وتوسيعاً على المسلمين .ولاشك أن اشتغال الحجاج بعمرة أخرى بعد فراغهم من الحج سوى العمرة التي دخلوا بها مكة يشق على الجميع، ويسبب كثرة الزحام والحوادث، مع ما فيه من المخالفة لهدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وسنته . (16 / 47)
52 - الواصل إلى الميقات له حالان:
إحداهما: أن يصل إليه في غير أشهر الحج، كرمضان وشعبان، فالسُنَّة في حق هذا أن يحرم بالعمرة فينويها بقلبه ويتلفظ بلسانه قائلاً: (لبيك عمرة)، أو (اللهم لبيك عمرة)، ثم يلبي بتلبية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فإذا وصل إلى البيت قطع التلبية، وطاف بالبيت سبعة أشواط، وصلى خلف المقام ركعتين، ثم خرج إلى الصفا وطاف بين الصفا والمروة سبعة أشواط ثم حلق شعر رأسه أو قصَّره، وبذلك تمت عمرته وحلَّ له كل شيء حُرِّمَ عليه بالإحرام .
الثانية: أن يصل إلى الميقات في أشهر الحج، وهي شوال، وذو القعدة، والعشر الأول من ذي الحجة . فمثل هذا يخير بين ثلاثة أشياء، وهي الحج وحده والعمرة وحدها، والجمع بينهما؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما وصل إلى الميقات في ذي القعدة في حجة الوداع خير أصحابه بين هذه الأنساك الثلاثة لكن السُنَّة في حق هذا أيضا إذا لم يكن معه هدي أن يحرم بالعمرة والسُنة في حق من ساق الهدي أن يحرم بالحج والعمرة جميعاً؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد فعل ذلك (16 / 47)
53 - إن خاف المحرم ألا يتمكن من أداء نسكه لكونه مريضاً أو خائفاً من عدو ونحوه استحب له أن يقول عند إحرامه: " فإن حبسني حابس فمحلي حيث حبستني"[1]؛ لحديث ضباعة بنت الزبير رضي الله عنها، أنها قالت: يا رسول الله، إني أريد الحج وأنا شاكية، فقال لها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " حجي واشترطي أن محلي حيث حبستني"[2] متفق عليه .وفائدة هذا الشرط: أن المحرم إذا عرض له ما يمنعه من تمام نسكه من مرض أو صد عدو جاز له التحلل ولا شيء عليه (16 / 49)
54 - لا ينوي الدخول في النسك ولا يلبي بذلك إلا إذا حاذى الميقات أو دنا منه؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يُحرم إلا من الميقات، والواجب على الأمة التأسي به صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك كغيره من شئون الدين (16 / 44)
55 - يُشرع له – الحاج - التلفظ بما نوى، فإن كانت نيته العمرة قال: (لبيك عمرة) أو (اللهم لبيك عمرة)، وإن كانت نيته الحج قال: (لبيك حجاً) أو (اللهم لبيك حجاً)؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فعل ذلك، وإن نواهما جميعاً لبى بذلك فقال: (اللهم لبيك عمرة وحجاً)، والأفضل أن يكون التلفظ بذلك بعد استوائه على مركوبه من دابة أو سيارة أو غيرهما؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إنما أهلَّ بعدما استوى على راحلته، وانبعثت به من الميقات للسير، هذا هو الأصح من أقوال أهل العلم . (16 / 41)
56 - أداء الصلاة قبل الإحرام ليس شرطاً في الإحرام وإنما ذلك مستحب عند الأكثر، والمشروع له أن ينوي بقلبه ما أراد من حج أو عمرة ويتلفظ بذلك بقوله: "اللهم لبيك عمرة" أو "اللهم لبيك حجة " أو بهما جميعاً إن أراد القران كما فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأصحابه رضي الله عنهم، وليس التلفظ شرطاً بل تكفي النية ثم يلبي التلبية الشرعية وهي: "لبيك اللهم لبيك، لبيك لا شريك لك لبيك، إن الحمد والنعمة لك والملك، لا شريك لك". وهذه هي تلبية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الثابتة عنه في الصحيحين وغيرهما (17 / 67)
57 - ركعتا الإحرام سنة عند الجمهور، وبعض أهل العلم لا يستحبها؛ لأنه لم يرد فيها شيء مخصوص . والجمهور استحبوها؛ لما ورد في بعض الأحاديث أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "أتاني آت من ربي فقال صل في هذا الوادي المبارك وقل عمرة في حجة"[3] أي في وادي العقيق في حجة الوداع وجاء عن بعض الصحابة أنه صلى ثم أحرم، فاستحب الجمهور أن يكون الإحرام بعد صلاة إما فريضة وإما نافلة يتوضأ ويصلي ركعتين والحائض والنفساء ليستا من أهل الصلاة فتحرمان من دون صلاة ولا يشرع لهما قضاء هاتين الركعتين (17 / 68)
58 - المشروع له أن ينوي بقلبه ما أراد من حج أو عمرة ويتلفظ بذلك بقوله: "اللهم لبيك عمرة" أو "اللهم لبيك حجة " أو بهما جميعاً إن أراد القران كما فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأصحابه رضي الله عنهم، وليس التلفظ شرطاً بل تكفي النية ثم يلبي التلبية الشرعية وهي: "لبيك اللهم لبيك، لبيك لا شريك لك لبيك، إن الحمد والنعمة لك والملك، لا شريك لك " . وهذه هي تلبية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الثابتة عنه في الصحيحين وغيرهما (17 / 67)
59 - النية محلها القلب وصفتها أن ينوي بقلبه أنه يحج عن نفسه أو عن فلان أو عن أخيه أو عن فلان بن فلان هكذا تكون النية، ويستحب مع ذلك أن يتلفظ فيقول: اللهم لبيك حجاً عن فلان أو لبيك عمرة عن فلان عن أبيه أو عن فلان بن فلان حتى يؤكد ما في القلب باللفظ؛ لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم تلفظ بالحج وتلفظ بالعمرة، فدل ذلك على شرعية التلفظ بما نواه تأسياً بالنبي عليه الصلاة والسلام وهكذا الصحابة تلفظوا بذلك كما علمهم نبيهم عليه الصلاة والسلام وكانوا يرفعون أصواتهم بذلك هذا هو السنة ولو لم يتلفظ واكتفى بالنية كفت النية (17 / 71)
60 - إذا كان - الصبي - دون السابعة ليس له نية، بل ينوي عنه وليه وهو الذي يتولى الحج به من أب أو أم أو غيرهما؛ لما ثبت في الحديث الصحيح أن امرأة رفعت للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع صبياً فقالت: يا رسول الله، ألهذا حج ؟ قال: "نعم ولك أجر"[4]، ولما روي عن جابر رضي الله عنه أنه قال: "لبينا عن الصبيان ورمينا عنهم"[5] أما إذا كان الصبي قد بلغ السابعة أو أكثر فإنه يعلمه وليه النية وغيرها (17 / 72)


[1]- رواه البخاري في (النكاح) باب الأكفاء في الدين برقم 5089، ومسلم في (الحج) باب جواز اشتراط المحرم التحلل بعذر المرض ونحوه برقم 1207
[2]- رواه البخاري في (النكاح) باب الأكفاء في الدين برقم (5089)، ومسلم في (الحج) باب جواز اشتراط المحرم التحلل بعذر المرض ونحوه برقم 1207
[3]- رواه البخاري في (الحج) باب قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم العقيق واد مبارك برقم 1534
[4]- رواه مسلم في (الحج) باب صحة حج الصبي برقم 1336 
[5]- رواه ابن ماجة في (المنسك) باب الرمي عن الصبيان برقم 3038

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الحج



61 - نسيت أن أقول لبيك عمرة متمتعاً بها إلى الحج إلا إن حبسني حابس عندما أحرمت فما الحكم ؟
المراد بعقد الإحرام هو: أن ينوي الدخول فيه بقلبه (17 / 73)
62 - نسيت أن أقول لبيك عمرة متمتعا بها إلى الحج إلا إن حبسني حابس عندما أحرمت فما الحكم ؟
نية الإحرام بالقلب كافية وعليه أن يكمل أعمال الحج، فإن أصابه مرض أو نحوه فعليه أن يكمل ولو محمولاً أو ينتظر حتى يزول العذر، أما إذا قال عند الإحرام: "فإن حبسني حابس فمحلي حيث حبستني ثم أصابه مرض أو منعه أمر يعوقه عن الإتمام من إكمال حجه فإن له أن يتحلل ويكون معذوراً؛ لما ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال لضباعة بنت الزبير: "حجي واشترطي: أن محلي حيث حبستني"[1] أما إذا لم يقل ذلك عند الإحرام فإن عليه أن يكمل ما أحرم به من عمرة أو حج إلا المحصر وأحكامه معلومة . (17/ 73)
63 - التلبية سنة فإذا أحرم الإنسان بالحج أو بالعمرة سواء من أهل مكة أو غير أهل مكة شرع له أن يلبي كما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يلبي (17 / 76)
64 - الإنسان إذا أحرم بالحج عن نفسه فليس له بعد ذلك أن يغير لا في الطريق ولا في عرفة ولا في غير ذلك بل يلزمه أن يكمل لنفسه ولا يغير لا لأبيه ولا لأمه ولا لغيرهما بل يتعين الحج له؛ لقول الله سبحانه وتعالى: "وأتموا الحج والعمرة لله"[2] فإذا أحرم لنفسه وجب أن يتمه لنفسه، وإذا أحرم لغيره وجب أن يتمه لغيره ولا يغير بعد الإحرام إذا كان قد حج عن نفسه وهكذا العمرة . (17 / 78)
65 - إذا حج عن امرأة أو عن رجل ونسي اسمه فإنه يكفيه النية ولا حاجة لذكر الاسم، فإذا نوى عند الإحرام أن هذه الحجة عمن أعطاه الدراهم أو عمن له الدراهم كفى ذلك، فالنية تكفي؛ لأن الأعمال بالنيات كما جاء بذلك الحديث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . (17 / 79)
66 – نويت الحج عن والدتي وأتيت من بلدي لكي أحج عنها ولكن عند الميقات لبيت بالحج ولم أذكر أن ذلك عن والدتي، فهل يكون ذلك الحج عن والدتي أم لي ؟ رغم أني حججت عن نفسي من قبل .
أنت على نيتك إن شاء الله؛ لأن نسيانك عند إحرامك النية عنها لا يضر لأنك إنما توجهت إلى مكة لهذا الغرض، وقد صح عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال: « إنما الأعمال بالنيات وإنما لكل امرئ ما نوى » متفق على صحته[3] (17 / 80)
67 - الأفضل التمتع؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر أصحابه بالتمتع بعمرة وهي أن يطوفوا ويسعوا ويقصروا وهذا الأفضل، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لولا أن معي الهدي لأحللت"[4] والذي معه هدي أفضل أن يحرم بالحج والعمرة كما فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، والذي ما معه هدي الأفضل أن يحرم بالعمرة فيطوف ويسعى ويقصر ويحل، ثم يحرم بالحج في اليوم الثامن من ذي الحجة هذه السنة (17 / 83)
68 - يصح التمتع والقران من أهل مكة وغيرهم لكن ليس على أهل مكة هدي، وإنما الهدي على غيرهم من أهل الآفاق القادمين إلى مكة محرمين بالتمتع أو القران؛ لقول الله تعالى: "فمن تمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج فما استيسر من الهدي فمن لم يجد فصيام ثلاثة أيام في الحج وسبعة إذا رجعتم تلك عشرة كاملة ذلك لمن لم يكن أهله حاضري المسجد الحرام واتقوا الله واعلموا أن الله شديد العقاب"[5]. (17 / 84)
69 - يدعي بعض الناس أن القران والإفراد قد نسخا بأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للصحابة بأن يتمتعوا، فما رأي سماحتكم في هذا القول ؟
هذا قول باطل لا أساس له من الصحة، وقد أجمع العلماء على أن الأنساك ثلاثة: الإفراد والقران والتمتع (17 / 85)
70 - هل فسخ الإحرام سنة أم واجب ؟ 
سنة مؤكدة (17 / 86)


[1]- رواه البخاري في (النكاح) باب الأكفاء في الدين برقم 5089، ومسلم في (الحج) باب جواز اشتراط المحرم التحلل بعذر المرض ونحوه برقم 1207 
[2]- سورة البقرة، الآية 196 
[3]- رواه البخاري في (بدء الوحي) باب بدء الوحي برقم 1، ومسلم في (الإمارة) باب قوله: "إنما الأعمال بالنية" برقم 1907
[4]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (باقي مسند المكثرين من الصحابة) مسند أنس بن مالك برقم 12039، والبخاري في (الحج) باب تقضي الحائض المناسك كلها إلا الطواف برقم 1651 
[5]- سورة البقرة، الآية 196

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الحج



71 - إن كان نوى قبل وصوله إلى الميقات أنه يتمتع، وبعد وصوله إلى الميقات غير نيته وأحرم بالحج وحده فهذا لا حرج عليه ولا فدية، أما إن كان لبى بالعمرة والحج جميعاً من الميقات أو قبل الميقات ثم أراد أن يجعله حجاً فليس له ذلك، ولكن لا مانع أن يجعله عمرة أما أن يجعله حجاً فلا، فالقران لا يفسخ إلى حج ولكن يفسخ إلى عمرة إذا لم يكن معه هدي؛ لأن ذلك هو الذي أمر به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه عليه الصلاة والسلام الذين لم يسوقوا الهدي في حجة الوداع، فإذا أحرم بهما جميعاً من الميقات ثم أراد أن يجعله حجاً مفرداً فليس له ذلك، ولكن له أن يجعل ذلك عمرة مفردة وهو الأفضل له كما تقدم فيطوف ويسعى ويقصر ويحل، ثم يلبي بالحج بعد ذلك في اليوم الثامن من ذي الحجة فيكون متمتعاً (17 / 88)
72 - أما إحرامه – الحاج - بالحج مفرداً وقد كان نوى أن يحرم بعمرة ثم بدا له بعد ما وصل الميقات أن يحرم بالحج فلا حرج في ذلك، ولكن التمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج أفضل إذا كان قدومه في أشهر الحج، أما إذا كان قدومه إلى مكة قبل دخول شهر شوال فإن المشروع له أن يحرم بالعمرة فقط (17 / 90)
73 - من أخذ عمرة في رمضان ثم أحرم بالحج مفرداً في ذلك العام فإنه لا فدية عليه؛ لأن الفدية إنما تلزم من تمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج؛ لقول الله سبحانه وتعالى: "فمن تمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج فما استيسر من الهدي"[1]. والذي أتى بعمرة في رمضان ثم أحرم بالحج في أشهره لا يسمى متمتعاً، وإنما المتمتع من أحرم بالعمرة في أشهر الحج وهي: شوال وذو القعدة، والعشر الأول من ذي الحجة، ثم أحرم بالحج من عامه، أو قرن بين الحج والعمرة فهذا هو المتمتع، وهو الذي عليه الفدية (17 / 93)
74 - إذا أدى الإنسان العمرة في شوال أو في ذي القعدة ثم رجع إلى أهله ثم أتى بالحج مفرداً فالجمهور على أنه ليس بتمتع وليس عليه هدي؛ لأنه ذهب إلى أهله ثم رجع بالحج مفرداً، وهذا هو المروي عن عمر وابنه رضي الله عنهما، وهو قول الجمهور، والمروي عن ابن عباس أنه يكون متمتعاً وأن عليه الهدي؛ لأنه جمع بين الحج والعمرة في أشهر الحج في سنة واحدة، أما الجمهور فيقولون: إذا رجع إلى أهله، وبعضهم يقول: إذا سافر مسافة قصر، ثم جاء بحج مفرد فليس بمتمتع، والأظهر والله أعلم أن الأرجح ما جاء عن عمر وابنه رضي الله عنهما، أنه إذا رجع إلى أهله فإنه ليس بتمتع ولا دم عليه، وأما من جاء للحج وأدى العمرة ثم بقي في جدة أو الطائف وهو ليس من أهلهما ثم أحرم بالحج فهذا متمتع فخروجه إلى الطائف أو جدة أو المدينة لا يخرجه عن كونه متمتعاً؛ لأنه جاء لأدائهما جميعاً وإنما سافر إلى جدة أو الطائف لحاجة وكذا من سافر إلى المدينة للزيارة كل ذلك لا يخرجه عن كونه متمتعاً في الأظهر والأرجح فعليه الهدي، هدي التمتع وعليه أن يسعى لحجه كما سعى لعمرته (17 / 95)
75 - لا بأس بخروج المتمتع بعد تحلله من عمرته إلى جدة وغيرها من الحل إذا دعت الحاجة لذلك ويبقى عليه دم التمتع إذا كان قدم مكة بنية الحج؛ لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه لما قدموا مكة لحجة الوداع وأمر من لم يكن معه هدي أن يتحلل ويهدي لم ينههم عن الخروج من الحرم ولم يقل لهم: من خرج من الحرم سقط عنه الهدي، ولو كان ذلك مسقطاً للهدي لبينه عليه الصلاة والسلام؛ لأن الخروج لابد أن يقع من الناس؛ لكثرتهم وتنوع الحاجات، فلما لم ينبههم على هذا الأمر عُلم أن خروجهم إلى جدة وأشباهها لا يخرجهم عن كونهم متمتعين بالعمرة إلى الحج، وذهب بعض العلماء إلى أن خروج المتمتع من مكة إلى مسافة قصر كجدة والطائف وأمثالهما يخرجه عن كونه متمتعاً ويسقط عنه الدم ويجعل إحرامه بالحج في حكم المفرد، وفي هذا نظر، والصواب: أن الدم لا يسقط عنه لما تقدم، ولعموم قوله تعالى: "فمن تمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج فما استيسر من الهدي"[2] ولا أعلم دليلاً شرعياً يدل على هذا المذهب، لكن ورد عن عمر وابنه رضي الله عنهما في حق من رجع إلى وطنه بعد التحلل من العمرة ثم رجع إلى مكة وأحرم بالحج مفرداً أنه لا دم عليه . ذكر ذلك أبو محمد بن حزم وغيره، وهذا وجهه ظاهر، والقول به قريب لاسيما وهو قول الخليفة الراشد عمر رضي الله عنه . وورد عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما ما يدل على وجوب الدم على من اعتمر في أشهر الحج وحج من عامه مطلقاً ولو سافر إلى وطنه أو غيره، لكن قول الجمهور يوافق ما ورد عن عمر وابنه رضي الله عنهما، وتقدم أنه قول قريب ووجهه ظاهر ولا مانع من أن يكون مخصصاً لعموم الآية الكريمة السابقة . ولكن لا ينبغي أن يجعل في حكمه من قدم إلى مكة قاصداً للحج وهو متمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج ثم خرج لعارض لجدة أو غيرها ولم يرجع إلى وطنه فإن بينهما فرقاً واضحاً والله المستعان .
وأما اعتبار جدة من حاضر المسجد الحرام إذا قلنا لا يسقط الدم عمن ذهب إليها فليس بظاهر، وليس بين القول بعدم سقوط الدم وبين تحديد المكان الذي يعتبر سكانه من حاضري المسجد الحرام أو ليسوا منهم ارتباط في أصح الأقوال، بل هذه مسألة وهذه مسألة أخرى .
أما ما يجب على من خرج إلى جدة ثم عاد وحج ولم يفد، فالظاهر أنه لا يجب عليه إلا دم واحد وهو دم التمتع، وعليه التوبة والاستغفار عما حصل من التأخير، وأما قول من قال: إن على من أخر دم التمتع حتى خرجت أيام التشريق إما مطلقاً أو بغير عذر دماً آخر، فلا أعلم له وجهاً شرعياً يحسن الاعتماد عليه، والأصل براءة الذمة فلا يجوز شغلها إلا بحجة واضحة . (17 / 98)
76 - كثير من أهل العلم يقولون: إن المتمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج إذا سافر بينهما إلى جدة أو المدينة أو الطائف ثم أحرم بالحج من جدة أو من ميقات المدينة إن كان سافر إلى المدينة أو من ميقات الطائف إن كان سافر إلى الطائف، سقط عنه دم التمتع. وذهب آخرون من أهل العلم إلى أنه لا يسقط عنه الدم ولا يزول عنه بهذا السفر وصف التمتع وعليه هدي التمتع، وهذا هو الأرجح، لعموم قول الله عز وجل: "فمن تمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج فما استيسر من الهدي"[3]، ولعموم الأحاديث الواردة في ذلك. وبالله التوفيق (17 / 102)
77 - يصح حج الصبي الصغير والجارية الصغيرة؛ لما في صحيح مسلم، عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما، أن امرأة رفعت إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صبياً فقالت: يا رسول الله، ألهذا حج ؟ فقال: "نعم ولك أجر"[4]. وفي صحيح البخاري، عن السائب بن يزيد رضي الله عنه قال: " حُج بي مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنا ابن سبع سنين"[5]. لكن لا يجزئهما هذا الحج عن حجة الإسلام . وهكذا العبد المملوك والجارية المملوكة يصح منهما الحج، ولا يجزئهما عن حجة الإسلام؛ لما ثبت من حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: " أيما صبي حج ثم بلغ الحنث فعليه أن يحج حجة أخرى، وأيما عبد حج ثم أعتق فعليه حجة أخرى"[6] أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة، والبيهقي بإسناد حسن (16 / 50)
78 - إن كان الصبي دون التمييز نوى عنه الإحرام وليُّه، فيجرده من المخيط ويلبي عنه، ويصير الصبي محرما بذلك، فيمنع مما يمنع عنه المحرم الكبير، وهكذا الجارية التي دون التمييز ينوي عنها الإحرام وليها، ويُلبي عنها، وتصير محرمة بذلك، وتُمنع مما تمنع منه المحرمة الكبيرة، وينبغي أن يكونا طاهري الثياب والأبدان حال الطواف؛ لأن الطواف يشبه الصلاة، والطهارة شرط لصحتها .
وإن كان الصبي والجارية مميزين أحرما بإذن وليهما، وفعلا عند الإحرام ما يفعله الكبير من الغسل والطيب ونحوهما، ووليهما هو المتولي لشئونهما القائم بمصالحهما سواء كان أباهما أو أمهما أو غيرهما، ويفعل الولي عنهما ما عجزا عنه كالرمي ونحوه، ويلزمهما فعل ما سوى ذلك من المناسك، كالوقوف بعرفة، والمبيت بمنى ومزدلفة، والطواف والسعي فإن عجزا عن الطواف طيف بهما وسُعي بهما محمولين، والأفضل لحاملهما ألا يجعل الطواف والسعي مُشتركين بينه وبينهما، بل ينوي الطواف والسعي لهما، ويطوف لنفسه طوافاً مستقلاً، ويسعى لنفسه سعياً مستقلاً؛ احتياطاً للعبادة، وعملاً بالحديث الشريف: "دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك"[7]، فإن نوى الحامل الطواف عنه وعن المحمول والسعي عنه وعن المحمول أجزأه ذلك في أصح القولين؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يأمر التي سألته عن حج الصبي أن تطوف له وحده، ولو كان ذلك واجباً لبينه صلى الله عليه وسلم . والله الموفق . ويؤمر الصبي المميز والجارية المميزة بالطهارة من الحدث والنجس قبل الشروع في الطواف، كالمحرم الكبير، وليس الإحرام عن الصبي الصغير، والجارية الصغيرة بواجب على وليهما، بل هو نفل، فإن فعل ذلك فله أجر وإن ترك ذلك فلا حرج عليه (16 / 51) (17 / 72) 
79 - يجزئ الطواف والسعي عن الطفل وحامله في أصح قولي العلماء، إذا كان الحامل نوى ذلك، وإن طاف به طوافاً مستقلاً وسعياً مستقلاً كان ذلك أحوط (17 / 212)
80 - المحرم يجتنب تسعة محظورات بينها العلماء وهي: اجتناب قص الشعر، والأظافر، والطيب، ولبس المخيط، وتغطية الرأس، وقتل الصيد، والجماع، وعقد النكاح، ومباشرة النساء كل هذه الأشياء يمنع منها المحرم حتى يتحلل، وفي التحلل الأول يباح له جميع هذه المحظورات ما عدا الجماع، فإذا كمل الثاني حل له الجماع . (17 / 109)


[1]- سورة البقرة، الآية 196 
[2]- سورة البقرة، الآية 196 
[3]- سورة البقرة، الآية 196 
[4]- رواه مسلم في (الحج) باب صحة حج الصبي برقم 1336
[5]- رواه البخاري في (الحج) باب حج الصبيان برقم 1858 
[6]- رواه البيهقي في السنن الكبرى في الحج في جماع أبواب دخول مكة باب حج الصبي يبلغ والمملوك يعتق والذمي يسلم برقم 9865 
[7]- رواه الترمذي في (صفة القيامة) باب منه (ما جاء في صفة أواني الحوض) برقم 2518، والنسائي في (الأشربة) باب الحث على ترك الشبهات برقم 5711

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الحج


81 - لا يجوز للمحرم بعد نية الإحرام – سواء كان ذكراً أو أنثى – أن يأخذ شيئاً من شعره أو أظفاره أو يتطيب (16 / 53)
82 - المحرم لا يكد شعراً . أما إذا حك شعره أو حك جلده حكاً قليلاً بالرفق فلا حرج . أما أن يكده فيقطع شعراً أو ظفراً أو جلداً فلا يجوز ذلك في حال الإحرام (17 / 110)
83 - أما المشط فإن كان فيه قطع شعر، فهذا محل نظر، إن كنتما جاهلين فلا شيء عليكما، أما إذا كنتما تعلمان أنه لا يجوز قطع الشعر وقطعتما الشعر متعمدين حين المشط فهذا عليكما فيه أحد ثلاثة أشياء:
1 - إما صوم ثلاثة أيام على كل واحد.
2 - أو إطعام ستة مساكين لكل مسكين نصف صاع من تمر أو أرز أو غير ذلك من قوت البلد .
3 - أو ذبح شاة على كل واحد منكما تجزئ في الضحية، هذا إذا كنتما متعمدين عالمين أنه لا يجوز، أما إذا كان قطع الشعر حين المشط عن جهل أو عن نسيان فلا شيء عليكما. (17 / 112)
84 - إذا سقط من رأس المحرم – ذكراً كان أو أنثى- شعرات عند مسحه في الوضوء أو عند غسله لم يضره ذلك، وهكذا لو سقط من لحية الرجل أو شاربه أو من أظافره شيء لا يضره إذا لم يتعمد ذلك، وإنما المحظور أن يتعمد قطع شيء من شعره أو أظافره وهو محرم، وهكذا المرأة لا تتعمد قطع شيء، أما شيء يسقط من غير تعمد فهذه شعرات ميتة تسقط عند الحركة فلا يضر سقوطها (17 / 113)
85 - لا يأخذ المحرم ولا المضحي من بشرته شيء، ولا من شعره فالمحرم والذي يريد أن يضحي لا يأخذان من جلدهما ولا بشرتهما شيئاً، لا من جلدهما في الوجه ولا من جلدهما في الرجل ولا في اليد ولا من غير ذلك حتى يحل المحرم من إحرامه التحلل الأول، وحتى يضحي المضحي (17 / 114)
86 - التغطية المحرمة هي: ما يغطى به الرأس عادة كالعمامة والقلنسوة، ونحو ذلك مما يغطى به الرأس وكالرداء والبشت ونحو ذلك . أما حمل المتاع فليس من الغطاء المحرم كحمل الطعام ونحوه إذا لم يفعل ذلك المحرم حيلة؛ لأن الله سبحانه قد حرم على عباده التحيل لفعل ما حرم (17 / 115)
87 - لا حرج على المحرم أن يستعمل الشمسية اتقاء للشمس كما يستظل في الخيمة وسقف السيارة(17 / 115)
88 - ما حكم وضع الثوب المبلل بالماء على الرأس في عرفة بسبب الحر الشديد ؟
عليك من ذلك فدية (17 / 116)
89 - هل تعتبر الكمامات التي يستعملها الطبيب في عمله ويضعها على فمه وأنفه في حكم تغطية الوجه للمحرم ؟
نعم لا ينبغي ولا يجوز هذا؛ لأنه غطى حوالي نصف الوجه والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "لا تخمروا رأسه ولا وجهه"[1] يعني للمحرم الذي وقصته راحلته. (17 / 117)
90 - المراد بالمخيط ما خيط أو نسج على قدر البدن كله كالقميص، أو نصفه الأعلى كالفنيلة، أو نصفه الأسفل كالسراويل، ويلحق بذلك ما يخاط أو ينسج على قدر اليد كالقفاز أو الرجل كالخف . لكن يجوز للرجل أن يلبس الخف عند عدم النعل، ولا يلزمه القطع على الصحيح؛ لما ثبت عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خطب الناس بعرفات في حجة الوداع فقال: "من لم يجد إزاراً فليلبس السراويل ومن لم يجد النعلين فليلبس الخفين"[2] متفق على صحته. ولم يأمر بقطعهما فدل على نسخ القطع المذكور في حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما؛ لأن حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما الذي أمر فيه بالقطع كان متقدماً والأمر بلبس الخف دون قطع كان في خطبته صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم عرفة بعد ذلك .(17 / 118)


[1]- رواه البخاري في (الجنائز) باب الكفن في ثوبين برقم 1265، ومسلم في (الحج) باب ما يُفعل بالمحرم إذا مات برقم 1206 
[2]- رواه البخاري في (الحج) باب لبس الخفين للمحرم برقم 1841، ومسلم في (الحج) باب ما يباح للمحرم بحج أو عمرة برقم 1179

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الحج



91 - المخيط المنهي عنه هو الذي يحيط بالبدن كله كالقميص والفنيلة وأشباه ذلك، أما المخيط الذي يكون في الإزار أو في الرداء لكونه مكوناً من قطعتين أو أكثر، خيط بعضهما في بعض فلا حرج فيه، وهكذا لو حصل به شق أو خرق فخاطه أو رقعه فلا بأس في ذلك (17 / 119)
92 - لا يجوز للذكر خاصة أن يلبس مخيطاً على جملته، يعني: على هيئته التي فُصِّل وخيط عليها، كالقميص، أو على بعضه، كالفانلة والسراويل، والخفين، والجوربين، إلا إذا لم يجد إزاراً جاز له لبس السراويل(16 / 53)
93 - من لم يجد نعلين جاز له لبس الخفين من غير قطع؛ لحديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما الثابت في الصحيحين، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "من لم يجد النعلين فليلبس الخفين، ومن لم يجد إزاراً فليلبس السراويل"[1]. وأما ما ورد في حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما من الأمر بقطع الخفين إذا احتاج إلى لبسهما لفقد النعلين فهو منسوخ؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر بذلك في المدينة، لما سئل عما يلبس المحرم من الثياب، ثم لما خطب الناس بعرفات أَذِنَ في لبس الخفين عند فقد النعلين، ولم يأمر بقطعهما، وقد حضر هذه الخطبة من لم يسمع جوابه في المدينة، وتأخير البيان عن وقت الحاجة غير جائز، كما قد علم في علمي أصول الحديث والفقه، فثبت بذلك نسخ الأمر بالقطع، ولو كان ذلك واجباً لبينه صلى الله عليه وسلم . والله أعلم . ويجوز للمحرم لبس الخفاف التي ساقها دون الكعبين؛ لكونها من جنس النعلين . (16 / 53)
94 - يجوز له – المحرم - عقد الإزار وربطه بخيط ونحوه؛ لعدم الدليل المقتضي المنع (16 / 54)
95 - يجوز للمحرم أن يغتسل ويغسل رأسه ويحكه إذا احتاج إلى ذلك برفق وسهولة فإن سقط من رأسه شيء بسبب ذلك فلا حرج عليه . (16 / 54)
96 - يحرم على المرأة المحرمة أن تلبس مخيطاً لوجهها، كالبرقع والنقاب، أو ليديها، كالقفازين؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " لا تنتقب المرأة ولا تلبس القفازين"[2] رواه البخاري. والقفازان: هما ما يخاط أو ينسج من الصوف أو القطن أو غيرهما على قدر اليدين . ويُباح لها من المخيط ما سوى ذلك؛ كالقميص، والسراويل، والخفين، والجوارب ونحو ذلك . وكذلك يباح لها سدل خمارها على وجهها إذا احتاجت إلى ذلك بلا عصابة، وإن مس الخمار وجهها فلا شيء عليها؛ لحديث عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: "كان الركبان يمرون بنا ونحن مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم محرمات، فإذا حاذونا سدلت إحدانا جلبابها من رأسها على وجهها، فإذا جاوزونا كشفناه". أخرجه أبو داود، وابن ماجة، وأخرج الدار قطني من حديث أم سلمة مثله، كذلك لا بأس أن تغطي يديها بثوبها أو غيره، ويجب عليها تغطية وجهها وكفيها إذا كانت بحضرة الرجال الأجانب؛ لأنها عورة؛ لقول الله سبحانه وتعالى: "ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا لبعولتهن"[3]، وأما ما اعتاده كثير من النساء من جعل العصابة تحت الخمار لترفعه عن وجهها فلا أصل له في الشرع فيما نعلم، ولو كان ذلك مشروعاً لبينه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لأمته ولم يجز له السكوت عنه . (16 / 54) (17 / 140)
97 - يجوز للمحرم من الرجال والنساء غسل ثيابه التي أحرم فيها من وسخ أو نحوه، ويجوز له إبدالها بغيرها (16 / 56)
98 - لا يجوز له – المحرم - لبس شيء من الثياب مسه الزعفران أو الورس؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن ذلك في حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما . (16 / 56)
99 - يَحرم على المُحرم الذكر تغطية رأسه بملاصق؛ كالطاقية والغترة، والعمامة أو نحو ذلك، وهكذا وجهه؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الذي سقط عن راحلته يوم عرفة ومات: " اغسلوه بماء وسدر وكفنوه في ثوبيه ولا تخمروا رأسه ووجهه، فإنه يُبعث يوم القيامة ملبياً"[4] متفق عليه، وهذا لفظ مسلم .
وأما استظلاله بسقف السيارة أو الشمسية أو نحوهما فلا بأس به، كالاستظلال بالخيمة والشجرة؛ لما ثبت في الصحيح أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ظُلِّل عليه بثوب حين رمى جمرة العقبة، وصح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه ضُربت له قبة بنمرة، فنزل تحتها حتى زالت الشمس يوم عرفة . (16 / 57)
100 - يحرم على المحرم من الرجال والنساء قتل الصيد البري و المعاونة في ذلك وتنفيره من مكانه، وعقد النكاح، والجماع، وخطبة النساء، ومباشرتهن بشهوة؛ لحديث عثمان رضي الله عنه، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: " لا ينكح المحرم ولا يُنْكِحً ولا يَخْطِب"[5] رواه مسلم . (16 / 57)


[1]- رواه البخاري في (الحج) باب لبس الخفين للمحرم برقم 1841، مسلم في (الحج) باب ما يباح للمحرم بحج أو عمرة برقم 1179 
[2]- رواه البخاري في (الحج) باب ما ينهى من الطيب للمحرم برقم 1838 
[3]- سورة النور، الآية 31 
[4]- رواه البخاري في (الجنائز) باب الكفن في ثوبين برقم 1265، ومسلم في (الحج) باب ما يُفعل بالمحرم إذا مات برقم 1206
[5]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند العشرة المبشرين بالجنة) مسند عثمان بن عفان برقم 464، والنسائي في (النكاح) باب النهي عن نكاح المحرم برقم 3275

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الحج


101 - إن لبس المحرم مخيطاً أو غطى رأسه أو تطيب ناسياً أو جاهلاً فلا فدية عليه، ويزيل ذلك متى ذكر أو علم، وهكذا من حلق رأسه أو أخذ من شعره شيئاً أو قلَّم أظفاره ناسياً أو جاهلاً فلا شيء عليه على الصحيح . (16 / 58)
102 - فضيلة الشيخ أفادنا الله بعلمك ونفع المسلمين به، أنا منعني رؤسائي في العمل من الإحرام وقد جئت هنا للملكة للعمل عندهم وقد أفتاني أحد المشايخ بأن أقف في عرفة بملابسي المخيطة فماذا علي وهل حجتي صحيحة وأنا لا أستطيع ذبح دم وأنا مسافر إلى بلدي ؟ فماذا يجب علي من الصيام هنا ؟ وماذا يجب علي في بلدي ؟ 
إذا كنت عاملاً ولم يأذنوا لك فلا تحرم أما إذا سمحوا لك بالإحرام فلا بأس، أما إذا كنت عاملاً عند أحد تشتغل عنده فليس لك الحج بغير إذنهم؛ لأنك مربوط بعملهم مستأجر فعليك أن تكمل ما بينك وبينهم فالمسلمون على شروطهم والله يقول: "أوفوا بالعقود"[1] أما إذا سمحوا لك أن تحج فلا باس وتحج كما يحج المسلمون تكشف رأسك، تلبس الإزار والرداء، ولا تلبس المخيط بل تلبس إزاراً ورداءً وتكشف رأسك، أما كونك تحج وهم ما أذنوا لك فهذا يعتبر معصية، وإن كنت حججت صح الحج، لكنك عصيت ربك في هذا؛ لأنك ضيعت بعض حقهم إلا إذا أذنوا لك، وإذا كنت حججت وأنت لابس على رأسك العمامة أو المخيط على بدنك فعليك الكفارة مع التوبة إلى الله والكفارة هي إطعام ستة مساكين أو صيام ثلاثة أيام أو ذبح شاة عن تغطية الرأس ومثلها عن لبس المخيط على البدن، إطعام ستة مساكين لكل مسكين نصف صاع كيلو ونصف تقريباً، أو صيام ثلاثة أيام، أو ذبح شاة تجزئ في الضحية للفقراء في الحرم عما جعلت على رأسك من اللباس، وعما جعلت على بدنك من اللباس، عن الرأس كفارة وعن البدن كفارة . (17 / 122)
103 - رجل لبس ملابس الإحرام بعد أن اغتسل وتطيب ثم استدعي للسفر في مهمة عاجلة فخلع ملابسه فماذا يكون عليه ؟
هذا السؤال فيه تفصيل فإن كان الرجل المذكور قد أحرم بالنسك بعد لبسه ملابس الإحرام، أي نوى الدخول في الحج أو العمرة ثم رجع عن ذلك؛ فخلع ملابس الإحرام من أجل المهمة المذكورة فهذا لم يزل محرماً، وعليه أن يعيد ملابس الإحرام ويتوجه إلى مكة من حين يعلم حكم الشرع في ذلك لإكماله نسكه من حج أو عمرة، ولا كفارة عليه عما فعل إن كان جاهلاً، أما إن كان حين خلعه ملابس الإحرام لم ينو الدخول في النسك وإنما لبس ملابس الإحرام استعداداً لذلك ثم خلع الملابس من أجل المهمة قبل أن ينوي الدخول في النسك من حج أو عمرة فلا شيء عليه؛ لأنه حين خلع الملابس والحال ما ذكر ليس بمحرم (17 / 124)
104 - لبس الكمر ونحوه لا حرج فيه، وكذلك الحزام أو المنديل لربط إزاره وحفظ حاجته من النقود وغيرها (17 / 125)
105 - لبس الساعة مثل لبس الخاتم لا حرج فيه إن شاء الله (17 / 125)
106 - الصابون ذو الرائحة الجيدة يسمى (الممسك) الأقرب والله أعلم هو التسامح فيه وعدم التشديد فيه، فإن تركه على سبيل الاحتياط لأن الرائحة فيه ظاهرة فمن باب الورع ومن باب الحيطة، وإلا فاستعماله لإزالة الأوساخ والدسم ونحو ذلك لا يسمى تطيباً وليس من باب التطيب، فإذا فعله المحرم فلا أرى عليه شيئاً من الفدية ولا أرى عليه بأساً في ذلك (17 / 127)
107 - المحرم الذي يشرب القهوة وفيها زعفران يكون قد أساء؛ لأن الزعفران طيب فلا ينبغي استعماله في القهوة في حق المحرم كما لا ينبغي استعماله في ملابسه ولا في بدنه وهو محرم، فإذا فعل ذلك الرجل المحرم أو المرأة المحرمة جهلاً أو نسياناً فلا شيء عليهما، أما إن تعمد ذلك وهو يعلم أنه محرم ولا يجوز فإنه يتصدق بإطعام ستة مساكين لكل مسكين نصف صاع من التمر أو الحنطة أو يصوم ثلاثة أيام أو يذبح شاة كما لو لبس المخيط عمداً أو تطيب في بدنه أو ثيابه أو رأسه عمداً وهو يعلم أنه محرم فإن عليه هذه الفدية كفارة، وهكذا لو قلم أظفاره أو قص من شعره عمداً وهو يعلم أنه محرم، أما الناسي أو الجاهل فلا شيء عليه . (17 / 128)
108 - إذا جامع قبل التحلل الأول يفسد حجه، وعليه أن يتمه وعليه أن يقضيه بعد ذلك ولو كان حج تطوع كما أفتى بذلك أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وعليه بدنة يذبحها ويقسمها على الفقراء بمكة المكرمة (17 / 129)
109- إذا احتلم في الإحرام وأنزل المني فعليه الغسل ولا شيء عليه، فإحرامه صحيح ولا يضره شيء؛ لأنه ليس باختياره، وهكذا الصائم في رمضان وغيره إذا احتلم صومه صحيح، ولكن إذا أنزل المني يغتسل غسل الجنابة (17 / 139)
110 - إذا وصل – الحاج - إلى الكعبة قطع التلبية قبل أن يشرع في الطواف إن كان متمتعاً أو معتمراً، ثم قصد الحجر الأسود واستقبله، ثم يستلمه بيمينه، ويقبله إن تيسر ذلك، ولا يؤذي الناس بالمزاحمة، ويقول عند استلامه: " بسم الله والله أكبر " أو يقول: " الله أكبر "، فإن شق التقبيل استلمه بيده أو بعصا أو نحوهما، وقَبَّل ما استلمه به، فإن شق استلامه أشار إليه، وقال: " الله أكبر " ولا يُقبِّل ما يشير به .
ويُشترط لصحة الطواف: أن يكون الطائف على طهارة من الحدث الأصغر والأكبر؛ لأن الطواف مثل الصلاة غير أنه رُخِّص فيه في الكلام .
ويجعل البيت عن يساره حال الطواف، وإن قال في ابتداء طوافه: " اللهم إيمانا بك، وتصديقاً بكتابك، ووفاءً بعهدك، واتباعاً لسنة نبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم " فهو حسن؛ لأن ذلك قد رُوي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ويطوف سبعة أشواط، ويرمُل في جميع الثلاثة الأُوَل من الطواف الأول، وهو الطواف الذي يأتي به أول ما يقدم مكة، سواء كان معتمراً، أو متمتعاً، أو محرماً بالحج وحده، أو قارناً بينه وبين العمرة، ويمشي في الأربعة الباقية، يبتدئ كل شوط بالحجر الأسود ويختم به .
والرمَل: هو الإسراع في المشي مع مقاربة الخطى .
ويستحب له أن يضطبع في جميع هذا الطواف دون غيره .
والاضطباع: أن يجعل وسط الرداء تحت منكبه الأيمن وطرفيه على عاتقه الأيسر.
وإن شك في عدد الأشواط بنى على اليقين، وهو الأقل، فإذا شك هل طاف ثلاثة أشواط أو أربعة ؟ جعلها ثلاثة، وهكذا يفعل في السعي .وبعد فراغه من هذا الطواف يرتدي بردائه فيجعله على كتفيه وطرفيه على صدره قبل أن يصلي ركعتي الطواف . (16 / 59)


[1]- سورة المائدة، الآية 1

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الحج


111 - السنة للمحرم أن يجعل الرداء على كتفيه جميعاً ويجعل طرفيه على صدره، هذا هو السنة، وهو الذي فعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فإذا أراد أن يطوف طواف القدوم للحج والعمرة – اضطبع- فجعل وسط ردائه تحت إبطه الأيمن، وأطرافه على عاتقه الأيسر، وكشف منكبه الأيمن في حال طواف القدوم خاصة، أي أول ما يقدم مكة للحج أو العمرة، فإذا انتهى من الطواف عدل الرداء وجعله على منكبيه وصلى ركعتي الطواف؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لا يصلي أحدكم في الثوب الواحد ليس على عاتقه منه شيء"[1] متفق على صحته. والسنة أن يستر منكبيه بالرداء بعد طواف القدوم وقبل ركعتي الطواف؛ لفعله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولهذا الحديث، ولو وضع الرداء ولم يسترهما في وقت جلوسه أو أكله أو تحدثه مع إخوانه فلا بأس، لكن السنة إذا لبس الرداء أن يكون على كتفيه، وأطرافه على صدره، إلا في حال طواف القدوم (17 / 210)
112 - رجل طاف من داخل حجر إسماعيل وسعى وحل الإحرام ثم ذهب إلى داره وجامع زوجته، هل عليه إثم في ذلك ؟
هذه العمرة فاسدة؛ لأن طوافه غير صحيح، فعليه أن يعيد الطواف والسعي ويقصر شعره، وعليه دم شاة تذبح في مكة عن جماعه زوجته قبل إتمامه عمرته، لأن طوافه من داخل الحجر غير صحيح،لابد أن يطوف من وراء الحجر وبذلك تتم عمرته الفاسدة، ثم يأتي بعمرة أخرى صحيحة بدلاً عنها من الميقات الذي أحرم بالأولى منه، هذا هو الواجب عليه؛ لفساد عمرته الأولى بالوطء (17 / 212)
113 - ما الدليل على أن الطواف لابد فيه من الطهارة ؟
الدليل أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لما أراد أن يطوف توضأ كما في الصحيحين عن عائشة رضي الله عنها، قالت: "لما أراد صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يطوف توضأ" . وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "الطواف بالبيت صلاة إلا أن الله أباح فيه الكلام" ([2])، جاء هذا مرفوعاً وموقوفاً على ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما، والموقوف أصح إسناداً، ولكنه لا يقال من جهة الرأي فهو في حكم المرفوع؛ لأن الصحابي إذا قال ما لا يمكن قوله من جهة الرأي فهو في حكم المرفوع إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا كان ممن لا ينقل عن بني إسرائيل، وهذا القول لا تعلق له بأخبار بني إسرائيل ولا دخل للرأي فيه، فهو في حكم المرفوع إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، كما يدل على ذلك حديث عائشة المذكور. فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم طاف طاهراً وقال: "خذوا عني مناسككم"[3] (17 / 213)
114 - إذا أحدث الإنسان في الطواف بريح أو بول أو مني، أو مس فرج أو ما أشبه ذلك انقطع طوافه كالصلاة، يذهب فيتطهر ثم يستأنف الطواف، هذا هو الصحيح، والمسألة فيها خلاف، لكن هذا هو الصواب في الطواف والصلاة جميعاً؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إذا فسا أحدكم في الصلاة فلينصرف، وليتوضأ، وليعد الصلاة"[4] رواه أبو داود وصححه ابن خزيمة، والطواف من جنس الصلاة في الجملة، لكن لو قطعه لحاجة مثلاً، كمن طاف ثلاثة أشواط ثم أقيمت الصلاة فإنه يصلي ثم يرجع فيبدأ من مكانه ولا يلزمه الرجوع إلى الحجر الأسود، بل يبدأ من مكانه ويكمل، خلافاً لما قاله بعض أهل العلم: إنه يبدأ من الحجر الأسود . والصواب: لا يلزمه ذلك، كما قال جماعة من أهل العلم، وكذا لو حضر جنازة وصلى عليها، أو أوقفه أحد يكلمه، أو زحام، أو ما أشبه ذلك، فإنه يكمل طوافه، ولا حرج عليه في ذلك. (17 / 216)
115 - لمس الإنسان جسم المرأة حال طوافه أو حال الزحمة في أي مكان لا يضر طوافه، ولا يضر وضوءه، في أصح قولي العلماء . وقد تنازع الناس في لمس المرأة هل ينقض الوضوء ؟ على أقوال: قيل: لا ينقض مطلقاً
وقيل: ينقض مطلقاً . وقيل: ينقض إن كان مع الشهوة . والأرجح من هذه الأقوال والصواب منها أنه لا ينقض الوضوء مطلقاً، وأن الرجل إذا مس المرأة أو قبلها لا ينتقض وضوءه في أصح الأقوال؛ لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قبَّل بعض نساءه ثم صلى ولم يتوضأ، ولأن الأصل سلامة الوضوء وسلامة الطهارة، فلا يجوز القول بأنها منتقضة بشيء إلا بحجة قائمة لا معارض لها، وليس هنا حجة قائمة تدل على نقض الوضوء بلمس المرأة مطلقاً (17 / 218)
116 - التمسح بالمقام أو بجدران الكعبة أو بالكسوة كل هذا أمر لا يجوز ولا أصل له في الشريعة، ولم يفعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وإنما قبَّل الحجر الأسود واستلمه واستلم جدران الكعبة من الداخل، لما دخل الكعبة ألصق صدره وذراعيه وخده في جدارها وكبر في نواحيها ودعا، أما في الخارج فلم يفعل صلى الله عليه وسلم شيئاً من ذلك فيما ثبت عنه، وقد روي عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه التزم الملتزم بين الركن والباب، ولكنها رواية ضعيفة، وإنما فعل ذلك بعض الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم . فمن فعله فلا حرج، والملتزم لا بأس به، وهكذا تقبيل الحجر سنة .
أما كونه يتعلق بكسوة الكعبة أو بجدرانها أو يلتصق بها، فكل ذلك لا أصل له ولا ينبغي فعله؛ لعدم نقله عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم، وكذلك التمسح بمقام إبراهيم أو تقبليه كل هذا لا أصل له ولا يجوز فعله؛ لأنه من البدع التي أحدثها الناس .
أما سؤال الكعبة أو دعاؤها أو طلب البركة منها فهذا شرك أكبر لا يجوز، وهو عبادة لغير الله، فالذي يطلب من الكعبة أن تشفي مريضه أو يتمسح بالمقام يرجو الشفاء منه فهذا لا يجوز، بل هو شرك أكبر (17 / 221)
117 - لو طاف في الأروقة أجزأه ذلك، ولكن كل ما دنا من الكعبة كان أفضل،وإذا كان هناك سعة وليس فيه زحمة فدنا من الكعبة فهو أفضل، وإن شق عليه ذلك طاف من بعيد،ولا حرج في ذلك (17 / 224)
118 - كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كلما حاذى الحجر كبر في الشوط الأخير والشوط الأول والأشواط التي بينها (17 / 225)
119 - إذا كان الشك طرأ عليه بعد الطواف أو حين الانصراف من الطواف فالشك الطارئ لا يلتفت إليه، أما إذا كان الشك وهو يطوف فالواجب أن يتمم، فإذا شك هل طاف ستة أو سبعة فعليه أن يكمل السابع (17 / 226)
120 - كل طواف يشرع بعده ركعتان خلف المقام؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا طاف صلى ركعتين . والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما طاف طواف الوداع في حجته صلى ركعتين ثم سافر عليه الصلاة والسلام للمدينة . ومن لم يتيسر له أن يصلي خلف المقام صلى في أي مكان في المسجد (17 / 227)


[1]- رواه البخاري في (الصلاة) باب إذا صلى في الثوب الواحد برقم 359، ومسلم في (الصلاة) باب الصلاة في ثوب واحد برقم 516
[2]- رواه بنحوه الإمام أحمد في (مسند المكيين) حديث رجل أدرك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم برقم 14997، والنسائي في (مناسك الحج) باب إباحة الكلام في الطواف برقم 2922 
[3]- رواه بنحوه مسلم في (الحج) باب استحباب رمي جمرة العقبة يوم النحر راكباً برقم 1297 
[4]- رواه أبو داود في (الطهارة) باب من يحدث في الصلاة برقم 205، وفي (الصلاة) باب إذا أحدث في صلاته برقم 1005

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الحج


121 - لا يُشرع الرَّمل والاضطباع في غير هذا الطواف – طواف القدوم -، ولا في السعي، ولا للنساء؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يفعل الرمل والاضطباع إلا في طوافه الأول الذي أتى به حين قَدِم مكة .(16 / 61)
122 - ما حكم الرمل ؟
سنة في الطواف الأول حين يقدم مكة لحج أو عمرة في الأشواط الثلاثة الأولى من طواف القدوم، وهو الإسراع في المشي، ويسمى الجذب، أما الأربعة الأخيرة فيمشي فيها مشياً، المشي المعتاد تأسياً بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك . (17 / 211)
123 - لا يجب في هذا الطواف– طواف القدوم - ولا غيره من الأطوفة ولا في السعي ذكر مخصوص، ولا دعاء مخصوص، وأما ما أحدثه بعض الناس من تخصيص كل شوط من الطواف أو السعي بأذكار مخصوصة أو أدعية مخصوصة فلا أصل له (16 / 61)
124 - إذا حاذى الركن اليماني استلمه بيمينه، وقال: " بسم الله والله أكبر " ولا يُقبله، فإن شق عليه استلامه تركه ومضى في طوافه، ولا يُشير إليه ولا يكبر عند محاذاته؛ لأن ذلك لم يثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما نعلم (16 / 62)
125 - يشرع للطائف أن يستلم الحجر الأسود والركن اليماني في كل شوط من أشواط الطواف، كما يستحب له تقبيل الحجر الأسود خاصة في كل شوط مع الاستلام، حتى في الشوط الأخير إذا تيسر ذلك من دون مشقة، أما مع المشقة فيكره له الزحام ويشرع أن يشير إلى الحجر الأسود بيده أو عصاه ويكبر، أما الركن اليماني فلم يرد فيما نعلم ما يدل على الإشارة إليه، وإنما يستلمه بيمينه إذا استطاع من دون مشقة ولا يقبله، ويقول: بسم الله والله أكبر" أو "الله أكبر"، أما مع المشقة فلا يشرع له استلامه، ويمضي في طوافه من دون إشارة أو تكبير؛ لعدم ورود ذلك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عن أصحابه رضي الله عنهم أما التكبير فيكون مرة واحدة ولا أعلم ما يدل على شرعية التكرار، ويقول في طوافه كله ما تيسر من الدعوات والأذكار الشرعية، ويختم كل شوط بما ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يختم به كل شوط، وهو الدعاء المشهور: "ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار"[1]. وجميع الأذكار والدعوات في الطواف والسعي سنة وليست واجبة . أما الركنان اللذان يليان الحجر فلا يشرع مسحهما ولا أن يخصا بذكر أو دعاء؛ لأن ذلك لم ينقل عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (17 / 220)
126 - لا بأس بالطواف من وراء زمزم والمقام، ولا سيما عند الزحام، والمسجد كله محل للطواف، ولو طاف في أروقة المسجد أجزأه ذلك، ولكن طوافه قرب الكعبة أفضل إن تيسر ذلك (16 / 62)
127 - ماء زمزم قد دلت الأحاديث الصحيحة على أنه ماء شريف وماء مبارك، وقد ثبت في الصحيح أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في زمزم: "إنها مباركة إنها طعام طعم" ([2])زاد في رواية عند أبي داود بسند جيد: "وشفاء سقم"[3]. فهذا الحديث يدل على فضلها، وأنها طعام طعم وشفاء سقم، وأنها مباركة، والسنة الشرب منها كما شرب منها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولما فيها من البركة، وهي طعام طيب طعام مبارك طعام يشرع التناول منه إذا تيسر، كما فعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهذا الحديث الصحيح يدلنا على ما تقدم من فضلها، وأنها مباركة، وأنها طعام طعم وشفاء سقم، وأنه يستحب للمؤمن أن يشرب منها إذا تيسر له ذلك، ويجوز له الوضوء منها، ويجوز أيضاً الاستنجاء منها، والغسل من الجنابة إذا دعت الحاجة إلى ذلك، وقد ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه نبع الماء من بين أصابعه، ثم أخذ الناس حاجتهم من هذا الماء ليشربوا وليتوضئوا وليغسلوا ثيابهم وليستنجوا، كل هذا واقع، وماء زمزم إن لم يكن مثل الماء الذي نبع من بين أصابع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن فوق ذلك، فكلاهما ماء شريف، فإذا جاز الوضوء والاغتسال والاستنجاء، وغسل الثياب من الماء الذي نبع من بين أصابعه صلى الله عليه وسلم فهكذا يجوز من ماء زمزم وبكل حال فهو ماء طهور طيب يستحب الشرب منه، ولا حرج في الوضوء منه، ولا حرج في غسل الثياب منه، ولا حرج في الاستنجاء منه إذا دعت الحاجة إلى ذلك . والحمد لله . (17 / 229)
128 - ثم يخرج إلى الصفا من بابه فيرقاه أو يقف عنده، والرُّقي على الصفا أفضل إن تيسر، ويقرأ عند بدء الشوط الأول قوله تعالى: " إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله"[4] (16 / 63)
129 - يبدأ - السعي - من الصفا ويختم بالمروة، والعدد سبعة أشواط، أولها يبدأ بالصفا وآخرها ينتهي بالمروة، يذكر الله فيها ويسبحه ويدعو، ويكرر الدعاء والتكبير على الصفا والمروة ثلاث مرات، رافعاً يديه مستقبلاً القبلة؛ لفعله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك (17 / 231)
130 - الذين سعوا خمسة أشواط ثم ذهبوا إلى رحالهم ولم يتذكروا الشوطين الآخرين، عليهم الرجوع حتى يكملوا الشوطين ولا حرج، وهذا هو الصواب؛ لأن الموالاة بين أشواط السعي لا تشترط على الراجح، وإن أعادوه من أوله فلا بأس، لكن الصواب أنه يكفيهم أن يأتوا بالشوطين ويكملوا، هذا هو الأرجح من قولي العلماء في ذلك .(17 / 232 - 343)


[1]- سورة البقرة، الآية 201 
[2]- رواه مسلم في (فضائل الصحابة) باب فضائل أبي ذر برقم 2473 
[3]- رواه أبو داود الطيالسي في مسنده برقم 457 
[4]- سورة البقرة، الآية 158

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الحج


131 - إذا كان بدأ بالمروة وختم بالصفا ثمانية أشواط يكون له منها سبعة أشواط كاملة، أما إن كانت سبعة فقد فاته شوط وعليه تكملته، ويعيد تقصير رأسه حتى تتم عمرته، والتقصير الأول لا يكفيه؛ لأنه قصر قبل أن يكمل السعي، والشوط الأول الذي بدأه من المروة لا يعتبر.(17 / 233)
132 - المرأة لا يشرع لها الإسراع بين العلمين؛ لأنها عورة، وإنما المشروع لها المشي في السعي كله (16 / 63)
133 - يقول ويفعل على المروة كما قال وفعل على الصفا، ما عدا قراءة الآية، وهي قوله تعالى " إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله " فهذا إنما يُشرع عند الصعود إلى الصفا في الشوط الأول فقط؛ تأسياً بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (16 / 64)
134 - لو سعى على غير طهارة أجزأه ذلك، وهكذا لو حاضت المرأة أو نفست بعد الطواف سعت وأجزأها ذلك؛ لأن الطهارة ليست شرطاً في السعي، وإنما هي مستحبة (16 / 64)
135 - الرجل ينوي الحج ويعقد النية أن يكون متمتعاً وهو وصي على أضاحي، فما الحكم إذا رغب في إحلال إحرامه بعد أداء مناسك العمرة ؟
يجب عليه - المتمتع - الحلق أو التقصير، سواء كان وكيلاً أو مضحياً عن نفسه، إذا كان متمتعاً بالعمرة قبل أن يفعل شيئاً من محظورات الإحرام (17 / 234)
136 - لا يكفي تقصير بعض الرأس، بل لابد من تقصيره كله كالحلق (16 / 78)
137 - الأفضل الحلق في العمرة والحج جميعاً؛ لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم دعا للمحلقين ثلاثاً بالمغفرة والرحمة، وللمقصرين واحدة، فالأفضل الحلق، لكن إذا كانت العمرة قرب الحج فالأفضل فيها التقصير حتى يتوفر الحلق في الحج؛ لأن الحج أكمل من العمرة فيكون الأكمل للأكمل . أما إن كانت العمرة بعيدة عن الحج مثلاً في شوال يمكن لشعر الرأس أن يطول فإنه يحلق حتى يحوز فضل الحلق ولا يجوز تقصير بعض الرأس ولا حلق بعضه، في أصح قولي العلماء، بل الواجب حلق الرأس كله أو تقصيره كله . والأفضل أن يبدأ بالشق الأيمن في الحلق والتقصير .(17 / 313)
138 - التقصير من جميع الشعر في العمرة والحج جميعاً مثل ما يحلقه كله يقصره كله ويأخذ من أطراف الشعر حتى يعم الرأس ولا يكون معناه شعرة شعرة، معناه يعمم ظاهر الرأس ويكفي، يعممه بالتقصير كما يعممه بالحلق هذا هو المشروع، وهذا هو الواجب (17 / 434)
139 - من نسي الحلق أو التقصير في العمرة فطاف وسعى ثم لبس قبل أن يحلق أو يقصر فإنه ينزع ثيابه إذا ذكر ويحلق أو يقصر ثم يعيد لبسهما، فإن قصر أو حلق وثيابه عليه جهلاً منه أو نسياناً فلا شيء عليه، وأجزأه ذلك، ولا حاجة إلى الإعادة للتقصير أو الحلق، لكن متى تنبه فإن الواجب عليه أن يخلع حتى يحلق أو يقصر وهو محرم (17 / 436)
140 - أخذت عمرة أنا وزوجتي، وعند الانتهاء من السعي حلقت رأسي، أما زوجتي فلم تقصر من شعرها ناسية، وغادرنا مكة ورجعنا إلى بلادنا، ثم حدث الجماع بيني وبين زوجتي، فما حكم عمرتنا جزاكم الله خيراً ؟
العمرة صحيحة إن شاء الله، وليس على زوجتك شيء ما دامت ناسية، ولكن عليها أن تقصر من شعرها متى نُبهت لذلك والحمد لله (17 / 437)

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الحج



141 - متمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج فلما دخل مكة سعى وقصر قبل الطواف ثم طاف ثم حل ثم حج ؟
هذه المسألة فيها خلاف بين العلماء، والأقرب إن شاء الله أن عمرته صحيحة؛ لأنه ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه سئل في حجة الوداع عمن سعى قبل الطواف فقال: "لا حرج" ([1]) أخرجه أبو داود في سننه بإسناد جيد، أما كونه قصر قبل تمام العمرة ولم يقصر بعد ذلك فهذا يجبر بدم، لأن التقصير نسك واجب في العمرة بعد الطواف والسعي وقد تركه فينبغي أن يفدي عن ذلك فدياً كالهدي يذبح في مكة ويوزع بين فقرائها، وينبغي أيضاً أن يفدي عن تقصيره الذي وقع في غير محله جهلاً منه بأحد ثلاثة أشياء: إما صيام ثلاثة أيام أو إطعام ستة مساكين لكل مسكين نصف صاع من التمر أو الحنطة أو الأرز أو الشعير، أو ذبح شاة على ما في حديث كعب بن عجرة؛ لكونه فعل ما يخالف الشرع وكان في إمكانه أن يسأل أهل العلم قبل أن يقدم على عمله هذا، والإطعام والنسك محلهما مكة، أما الصيام ففي كل مكان (17 / 175)
142 - المرأة لا يُشرع لها إلا التقصير، والمشروع لها أن تأخذ من كل ضفيرة قدر أنملة فقط فأقل، والأنملة: هي رأس الإصبع، ولا تأخذ المرأة زيادة على ذلك . (16 / 65)
143 - المبيت بمنى ليلة التاسعة مستحب وليس بواجب، وإذا كنت لم تبت في مزدلفة الليلة العاشرة بعد انصرافك من عرفة فعليك دم يذبح في مكة للفقراء، مما يجزئ في الأضحية، وإذا كنت لم تبت ليلة الحادي عشر في منى فعليك أن تتصدق عن ذلك بما يسره الله وإن ذبحت عن ذلك ذبيحة للفقراء بمكة فهو أحوط وأبرأ للذمة . (17 / 250)
144 - السنة للحاج أن يحرم اليوم الثامن من ذي الحجة قبل الظهر ويتوجه إلى منى فيصلي بها الظهر والعصر والمغرب والعشاء والفجر قصراً بلا جمع ثم يتوجه إلى عرفة بعد طلوع الشمس؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فعل ذلك وأمر الصحابة الذين حلوا من عمرتهم بذلك . (17 / 251)
145 - هل قصر الصلاة لأهل مكة في المشاعر خاص بالحجاج فقط أم يشمل حتى الباعة منهم وغيرهم ممن يوجدون في المشاعر من غير حج ؟
المشهور عند العلماء أن هذا القصر خاص بالحجاج من أهل مكة فقط على قول من أجازه لهم .
أما الجمهور فيرون أن أهل مكة لا يقصرون ولا يجمعون لأنهم غير مسافرين وعليهم أن يتموا كلهم ويصلوا الصلاة في أوقاتها . ولكن من أجازه للحجاج فهو خاص بالحجاج فقط من أهل مكة وهو الأصح؛ لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يأمرهم بالإتمام . أما الباعة ونحوهم ممن لم يقصد الحج فإنه يتم ولا يجمع كسائر سكان مكة (17 / 252)
146 – ويُصلوا – الحجاج - بمنى الظهر والعصر والمغرب والعشاء والفجر . والسنة أن يُصلوا كل صلاة في وقتها قصراً بلا جمع، إلا المغرب والفجر فلا يقصران . ولا فرق بين أهل مكة وغيرهم؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى بالناس من أهل مكة وغيرهم بمنى وعرفة ومزدلفة قصراً، ولم يأمر أهل مكة بالإتمام، ولو كان واجباً عليهم لبينه لهم . (16 / 67)
147 - يشرع التوجه إليها – عرفة - بعد طلوع الشمس من يوم عرفة وهو اليوم التاسع ويصلي بها الظهر والعصر جمعاً وقصراً جمع تقديم بأذان واحد وإقامتين تأسياً بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه رضي الله عنهم، ويبقى فيها إلى غروب الشمس مشتغلاً بالذكر والدعاء وقراءة القرآن والتلبية حتى تغيب الشمس . ويشرع الإكثار من قول: (لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير، وسبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله) ويرفع يديه بالدعاء ويحمد الله ويصلي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل الدعاء ويستقبل القبلة، وعرفة كلها موقف، فإذا غابت الشمس شرع للحجاج الانصراف إلى مزدلفة بسكينة ووقار مع الإكثار من التلبية، فإذا وصلوا مزدلفة صلوا المغرب والعشاء بأذان واحد وإقامتين المغرب ثلاثاً والعشاء ركعتين. (17 / 257)
148 - يمتد زمن الوقوف بعرفة من طلوع فجر اليوم التاسع إلى طلوع الفجر يوم النحر، فإذا لم يتمكن الحاج من الوقوف في نهار اليوم التاسع، فوقف في الليل بعد الانصراف كفاه ذلك، حتى لو لم يقف بعرفة إلا آخر الليل قبيل الصبح ويكفيه ولو بضع دقائق، وكذا لو مر من عرفات وهو سائر على سيارته أجزأه ذلك (17 / 260)
149 - إذا لم يقف الحاج في عرفة في وقت الوقوف فلا حج له؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "الحج عرفة"[2]، فمن أدرك عرفة بليل قبل أن يطلع الفجر فقد أدرك الحج . وزمن الوقوف ما بعد الزوال من يوم عرفة إلى طلوع الفجر من ليلة النحر هذا هو المجمع عليه بين أهل العلم .
أما ما قبل الزوال ففيه خلاف بين أهل العلم، والأكثرون على أنه لا يجزئ الوقوف فيه إذا لم يقف بعد الزوال ولا في الليل، ومن وقف نهاراً بعد الزوال أو ليلاً أجزأه ذلك، والأفضل أن يقف نهاراً بعد صلاة الظهر والعصر جمع تقديم إلى غروب الشمس، ولا يجوز الانصراف قبل الغروب لمن وقف نهاراً فإن فعل ذلك فعليه دم عند أكثر أهل العلم؛ لكونه ترك واجباً، وهو الجمع في الوقوف بين الليل والنهار لمن وقف نهاراً. (17 / 261)
150 - من وقف بعرفة نهاراً فعليه أن يستمر إلى الليل، فإن لم يفعل وانصرف قبل الغروب ولم يعد بعد الغروب فعليه دم، وإن عاد بعد المغرب فوقف ليلاً ليلة النحر ولم يقف في النهار فلا شيء عليه ((17/263)


[1]- رواه أبو داود في (المناسك) باب فيمن قدم شيئاً قبل شيء في حجه برقم 2015 
[2]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند الكوفيين) حديث عبد الرحمن بن يعمر الديلي برقم 18475، والترمذي في (الحج) باب ما جاء فيمن أدرك الإمام بجمع فقد أدرك الحج برقم 889

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الحج


151 - المشهور أن عرنة ليست من عرفة فهي أمام عرفة وليست منها على الراجح . (17 / 267)
152 - الطائفة التي تقف في الحج بعد المسلمين مبتدعة مخالفة لشرع الله ولما درج عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه الكرام وأتباعهم بإحسان، ولا حج لهم؛ لأن الحج عرفة، فمن لم يقف بعرفة يوم التاسع ولا ليلة النحر – وهي الليلة العاشرة – فلا حج له . (17 / 269)
153 –الدعاء الجماعي لا أعلم له أصلاً والأحوط تركه؛ لأنه لم ينقل عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا عن أصحابه رضي الله عنهم فيما علمت، لكن لو دعا إنسان في جماعة وأمنوا على دعائه فلا بأس في ذلك، كما في دعاء القنوت ودعاء ختم القرآن الكريم ودعاء الاستسقاء ونحو ذلك (17 / 274)
154 - التجمع في يوم عرفة – في عرفة - أو في غير عرفة لا أصل له عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (17 / 274)
155 - المبيت بمزدلفة واجب على الصحيح، وقال بعضهم إنه ركن، وقال بعضهم مستحب، والصواب من أقوال أهل العلم أنه واجب من تركه فعليه دم، والسنة أن لا ينصرف منها إلا بعد صلاة الفجر وبعد الإسفار يصلي فيها الفجر، فإذا أسفر توجه إلى منى ملبياً، والسنة أن يذكر الله بعد الصلاة، ويدعو فإذا أسفر توجه إلى منى ملبياً . ويجوز للضعفة من النساء والرجال والشيوخ الانصراف من مزدلفة في النصف الأخير من الليل رخص لهم النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام، أما الأقوياء فالسنة لهم أن يبقوا حتى يصلوا الفجر وحتى يذكروا الله كثيراً بعد الصلاة ثم ينصرفوا قبل أن تطلع الشمس، ويسن رفع اليدين مع الدعاء في مزدلفة مستقبلاً القبلة كما فعل في عرفة، ومزدلفة كلها موقف(17 / 277)
156 - السنة أن يصلي ركعتين قبل صلاة الفجر؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فعل ذلك في مزدلفة، وهكذا في أسفاره كلها . أما سنة الظهر والعصر وسنة المغرب والعشاء فالسنة تركها أيام منى وفي عرفة ومزدلفة وفي جميع الأسفار؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ترك ذلك وقال: "خذوا عني مناسككم"[1] وقد قال الله عز وجل: "لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة"[2]، أما الوتر فالسنة المحافظة عليه في الحضر والسفر وفي ليلة مزدلفة؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يوتر في السفر والحضر عليه الصلاة والسلام، وأما قول جابر إنه اضطجع بعد العشاء . فليس فيه نص واضح على أنه لم يوتر عليه الصلاة والسلام، وقد يكون ترك ذلك بسبب التعب أو النوم عليه الصلاة والسلام . والوتر نافلة، فإذا تركه بسبب التعب أو النوم أو شغل آخر فلا حرج عليه، ولكن يشرع له أن يقضيه من النهار شفعاً؛ لقول عائشة رضي الله عنها: "كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا شغله عن قيام الليل نوم أو مرض صلى من النهار ثنتي عشرة ركعة"[3] متفق على صحته (17 / 282)
157 - يجوز للحاج الخروج من مزدلفة في النصف الأخير؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رخص للنساء والضعفة ومن معهم في ذلك، أما الرجال الأقوياء الذين ليس معهم عوائل فالأفضل لهم عدم التعجل وان يصلوا الفجر في مزدلفة ويقفوا بها حتى يسفروا ويكثروا من ذكر الله والدعاء(17 / 284)
158 - إذا كان لا يجد مكاناً في مزدلفة أو منعه الجنود من النزول بها فلا شيء عليه؛ لقول الله سبحانه: "فاتقوا الله ما استطعتم"[4]، وإن كان ذلك عن تساهل منه فعليه دم مع التوبة (17 / 287)
159 - يشرع للواقف عند المشعر الحرام وعلى الصفا والمروة رفع اليدين في الدعاء سواء كان واقفاً أو جالساً فالأمر واسع والحمد لله، وهكذا في عرفات يشرع رفع اليدين في الدعاء. (17 / 289)
160 - يرمى أول الجمار يوم العيد وهي الجمرة التي تلي مكة ويقال لها: جمرة العقبة يرميها يوم العيد، وإن رماها في النصف الأخير من ليلة النحر كفى ذلك، ولكن الأفضل أن يرميها ضحى، ويستمر إلى غروب الشمس، فإن فاته الرمي رماها بعد غروب الشمس ليلاً عن يوم العيد يرميها واحدة بعد واحدة ويكبر مع كل حصاة، أما في أيام التشريق فيرميها بعد زوال الشمس يرمي الأولى التي تلي مسجد الخيف بسبع حصيات يكبر مع كل حصاة ثم الوسطى بسبع حصيات ثم الأخيرة بسبع حصيات في اليوم الحادي عشر والثاني عشر، وهكذا الثالث عشر لمن لم يتعجل والسنة أن يقف بعد الأولى وبعد الثانية، بعدما يرمي الأولى يقف مستقبلاً القبلة ويجعلها عن يساره ويدعو ربه طويلاً، وبعد الثانية يقف ويجعلها عن يمينه مستقبلاً القبلة ويدعو ربه طويلاً في اليوم الحادي عشر والثاني عشر وفي اليوم الثالث عشر لمن لم يتعجل، أما الجمرة الأخيرة التي تلي مكة فهذه يرميها ولا يقف عندها؛ لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم رماها ولم يقف عندها عليه الصلاة والسلام . (17 / 292)


[1]- رواه بنحوه مسلم في (الحج) باب استحباب رمي جمرة العقبة يوم النحر راكباً برقم 1297 
[2]- سورة الأحزاب، الآية 21 
[3]- رواه مسلم في (صلاة المسافرين وقصرها) باب جامع صلاة الليل ومن نام عنه أو مرض برقم 746 
[4]- سورة التغابن، الآية 16

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الحج
161 - يؤخذ الحصى من منى، وإذا أخذ حصى يوم العيد من المزدلفة فلا بأس، وهي سبع يرمي بها يوم العيد جمرة العقبة، ولا يشرع غسلها بل يأخذها من منى أو المزدلفة ويرمي بها أو من بقية الحرم يجزئ ذلك ولا حرج فيه، وأيام التشريق يلقطها من منى كل يوم واحد وعشرين حصاة، إن تعجل اثنين وأربعين لليوم الحادي عشر والثاني عشر، وإن لم يتعجل فثلاث وستون، وهي من حصى الخذف تشبه بعر الغنم المتوسط فوق الحمص ودون البندق، كما قال الفقهاء، وتسمى حصى الخذف كما تقدم أقل من بعر الغنم قليلاً (17 / 293)
162 - لا بأس في رمي الجمرة ليلة النحر بعد نصف الليل للمشقة التي ذكرتم؛ ولهذا رخص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للضعفة أن يدفعوا من مزدلفة قبل الفجر ورخص لهم في رمي الجمار قبل الفجر . أما الأقوياء فالأفضل لهم أن يرموا بعد طلوع الشمس؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رمى جمرة العقبة يوم النحر ضحى، ولأنه روي عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: "لا ترموا الجمرة حتى تطلع الشمس " ولكن في سنده ضعف، والصواب أن رمي الجمرة بعد نصف الليل من ليلة النحر يجزئ عن الجميع من أجل المشقة العظيمة على الجميع، ولكن تأخير ذلك إلى بعد طلوع الشمس في حق الأقوياء أفضل وأحوط؛ جمعاً بين الأدلة، ومن كان معه نساء أو ضعفة فهو مثلهم (17 / 294)
163 - من دفع مع الضعفة والنساء فحكمه حكمهم، ومن دفع معهم من الأقوياء من محارم ومن سائقين ومن غيرهم من الأقوياء، فحكمه حكمهم يجزئه أن يرمي في آخر الليل مع النساء . (17 / 296)
164- ما يفعله بعض العامة من لقط حصى الجمار من حين وصولهم إلى مزدلفة قبل الصلاة، واعتقاد كثير منهم أن ذلك مشروع فهو غلط لا أصل له، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يأمر أن يلتقط له الحصى إلا بعد انصرافه من المشعر إلى منى، ومن أي موضع لقط الحصى أجزأه ذلك ولا يتعين لقطه من مزدلفة، بل يجوز لقطه من منى (16 / 75)
165 - لا يُستحب غسل الحصى، بل يرمى به من غير غسيل؛ لأن ذلك لم ينقل عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه، ولا يرمى بحصى قد رمي به (16 / 76)
166 - رمي الجمرة قبل نصف الليل لا يجوز فإن أول وقت لرمي الجمرة بعد نصف ليلة النحر عند جمع من أهل العلم، فلا يجوز رميها قبل ذلك وطوافه إن كان قبل نصف الليل فكذلك لا يصح . (17 / 296)
167 - إذا وقع - الحصى - في المرمى كفى والحمد لله ولو تدحرج وسقط لا يضر (17 / 298)
168 - إذا رمين يوم العيد بعد العصر فلا باس؛ لأن يوم العيد يجوز الرمي فيه كله، ويجوز أيضاً الرمي في الليل بعد غروب الشمس من ليلة إحدى عشرة عن يوم العيد لجمرة العقبة لمن لم يرمها في النهار في أصح قولي العلماء، وهكذا يجوز الرمي في اليوم الحادي عشر واليوم الثاني عشر في الليل لمن لم يتيسر له الرمي في النهار بعد الزوال، أما اليوم الثالث عشر فإن الرمي فيه ينتهي بغروب الشمس، ولا يجوز الرمي في الأيام الثلاثة قبل الزوال ليوم الحادي عشر والثاني عشر والثالث عشر عند أكثر أهل العلم وهو الحق الذي لا شك فيه؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إنما رمى بعد الزوال في الأيام الثلاثة المذكورة، وهكذا أصحابه رضي الله عنهم وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "خذوا عني مناسككم"[1] (17 / 299)
169 - لا بأس بالتوكيل عن المريض والمرأة العاجزة كالحبلى والثقيلة والضعيفة التي لا تستطيع رمي الجمار فلا بأس بالتوكيل عنهم، أما القوية النشيطة فإنها ترمي بنفسها، ومن عجز عنه نهاراً بعد الزوال رمى في الليل، ومن عجز يوم العيد رمى ليلة إحدى عشرة عن يوم العيد، ومن عجز يوم الحادي عشر رمى ليلة اثنتي عشرة عن اليوم الحادي عشر، ومن عجز في اليوم الثاني عشر أو فاته الرمي بعد الزوال رمي في الليلة الثالثة عشرة عن يوم الثاني عشر، وينتهي الرمي بطلوع الفجر أما في النهار فلا يرمي إلا بعد الزوال في أيام التشريق (17 / 301)
170 - رمي الجمرات كغيره من النسك يجب على القادر أن يفعله بنفسه؛ لقول الله تعالى: "وأتموا الحج والعمرة لله"[2] فلا يحل لأحد التهاون في ذلك كما يفعل البعض حيث نجدهم يوكلون من يرمي عنهم لا عن عجز عن الرمي ولكن اتقاء للزحام، وهذا خطا عظيم، ولكن إذا كان الإنسان عاجزاً كمريض أو امرأة حامل أو ما أشبه ذلك فلا بأس، وهذه المرأة – الحامل - لا حرج عليها إن شاء الله .(17 / 304)


[1]- رواه بنحوه مسلم في (الحج) باب استحباب رمي جمرة العقبة يوم النحر راكباً برقم 1297 

[2]- سورة البقرة، الآية 196

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الحج


171 - الوكالة لا تجوز إلا من علة شرعية مثل كبير السن والمريض ومثل الحبلى التي يخشى عليها، وما أشبه ذلك، أما التوكيل من غير عذر شرعي فهذا لا يجوز والرمي باق عليه حتى ولو كان حجه نافلة على الصحيح؛ لأنه لما دخل في الحج والعمرة وجب عليه إكمالهما وإن كان نافلة؛ لقوله سبحانه وتعالى: "وأتموا الحج والعمرة لله"[1] فهذا يعم حج النافلة وحج الفرض كما يعم عمرة الفرض وعمرة النافلة، لكن إذا كان معذوراً لمرض أو كبر سن فلا بأس . والنائب يرمي عنه وعن موكله في موقف واحد الجمرات كلها هذا هو الصواب (17 / 306)
172 - لا يجوز لأحد أن يستنيب ويسافر قبل إتمام الرمي، بل يجب عليه أن ينتظر فإن كان قادراً رمى بنفسه وإن كان عاجزاً انتظر ووكل من ينوب عنه، ولا يسافر الإنسان حتى ينتهي وكيله من رمي الجمار ثم يودع البيت هذا الموكل وبعد ذلك له السفر . أما إن كان صحيحاً فليس له التوكيل بل يجب عليه أن يرمي بنفسه (17 / 307)
173 - إذا ناب المرء عن أمه وأبيه في الرمي لعجزهما أو مرضهما فإنه يرمي عن نفسه ثم يرمي عن والديه، وإذا بدأ بالأم فهو أفضل لأن حقها أكبر، ولو عكس فبدأ بالأب فلا حرج، أما هو فيبدأ بنفسه ولاسيما إذا كان مفترضاً . أما إذا كان متنفلاً فلا يضره سواء بدأ بنفسه أو بهما، لكن إذا بدأ بنفسه فهو الأفضل والأحسن ثم يرمي عن أمه ثم عن أبيه في موقف واحد في يوم العيد (17 / 309)
174 - من شك- في عدد الحصى - فعليه التكميل، يأخذ من الحصى الذي عنده في منى من الأرض ويكمل بها (17 / 309)
175 - هل يجوز للحاج أن يرمي من الحصى الذي حول الجمار ؟ 
يجوز له ذلك؛ لأن الأصل أنه لم يحصل به الرمي، أما الذي في الحوض فلا يرمى شيء منه . (17/ 310)
176 - لا يشترط بقاء الحصى في المرمى وإنما المشترط وقوعه فيه، فلو وقعت الحصاة في المرمى ثم خرجت منه أجزأت في ظاهر كلام أهل العلم، وممن صرح بذلك: النووي رحمه الله في (شرح المهذب) (16 / 77)
177 - يجوز لولي الصبي العاجز عن مباشرة الرمي أن يرمي عنه جمرة العقبة وسائر الجمار بعد أن يرمي عن نفسه، وهكذا البنت الصغيرة العاجزة عن الرمي يرمي عنها وليها؛ لحديث جابر رضي الله عنه، قال: " حججنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومعنا النساء والصبيان، فلبينا عن الصبيان ورمينا عنهم " . أخرجه ابن ماجة (16 / 85)
178 - يجوز للعاجز عن الرمي لمرض أو كبر سن أو حمل أن يوكل من يرمي عنه؛ لقول الله تعالى: "فاتقوا الله ما استطعتم"[2]، وهؤلاء لا يستطيعون مزاحمة الناس عند الجمرات وزمن الرمي يفوت ولا يُشرع قضاؤه، فجاز لهم أن يوكلوا بخلاف غيره من المناسك فلا ينبغي للمحرم أن يستنيب من يؤديه عنه ولو كان حجه نافلة؛ لأن من أحرم بالحج أو العمرة – ولو كانا نفلين – لزمه إتمامهما، لقول الله تعالى: " وأتموا الحج والعمرة لله"[3]، وزمن الطواف والسعي لا يفوت بخلاف زمن الرمي . وأما الوقوف بعرفة والمبيت بمزدلفة ومنى، فلاشك أن زمنها يفوت، ولكن حصول العاجز في هذه المواضع ممكن ولو مع المشقة، بخلاف مباشرته للرمي، ولأن الرمي قد وردت الاستنابة فيه عن السلف الصالح في حق المعذور بخلاف غيره والعبادات توقيفية ليس لأحد أن يُشرع منها شيئاً إلا بحجة، ويجوز للنائب أن يرمي عن نفسه ثم عن مستنيبه كل جمرة من الجمار الثلاث، وهو في موقف واحد، ولا يجب عليه أن يكمل رمي الجمار الثلاث عن نفسه ثم يرجع فيرمي عن مستنيبه في أصح قولي العلماء؛ لعدم الدليل الموجب لذلك ولما في ذلك من المشقة والحرج ولأن ذلك لم ينقل عن أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين رموا عن صبيانهم والعاجز منهم، ولو فعلوا ذلك لنقل؛ لأنه مما تتوافر الهمم على نقله (16 / 85)
179 - وقت رمي الجمار أيام التشريق من زوال الشمس إلى غروبها، لما رواه مسلم في صحيحه أن جابراً رضي الله عنه قال: "رمى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم النحر ضحى ورمى بعد ذلك بعد الزوال"[4]، وما رواه البخاري عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أنه سئل عن ذلك فقال: "كنا نتحين، فإذا زالت الشمس رمينا"[5]. وعليه جمهور العلماء، ولكن إذا اضطر إلى الرمي ليلاً فلا بأس بذلك، ولكن الأحوط الرمي قبل الغروب لمن قدر على ذلك، أخذاً بالسنة وخروجاً من الخلاف، وأما الحديث الصحيح الذي رواه البخاري في صحيحه عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: "كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يسأل يوم النحر بمنى فيقول: "لا حرج " فسأله رجل حلقت قبل أن أذبح قال: "اذبح ولا حرج" فقال: رميت بعدما أمسيت، فقال: "لا حرج"[6]. فهذا ليس دليلاً على الرمي بالليل؛ لأن السائل سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم النحر فقوله: "بعدما أمسيت" أي بعد الزوال، ولكن يستدل على الرمي بالليل بأنه لم يرد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نص صريح يدل على عدم جواز الرمي بالليل، والأصل جوازه، لكنه في النهار أفضل وأحوط، ومتى دعت الحاجة إليه ليلاً فلا بأس به في رمي اليوم الذي غابت شمسه إلى آخر الليل . أما اليوم المستقبل فلا يرمى عنه في الليلة السابقة له ما عدا ليلة النحر في حق الضعفة في النصف الأخير، أما الأقوياء فالسنة لهم أن يكون رميهم جمرة العقبة بعد طلوع الشمس، كما تقدم في الأحاديث الواردة في ذلك. (17 / 367)
180 - من بقي في منى حتى أدركه الليل في الليلة الثالثة عشرة لزمه المبيت، وأن يرمي بعد الزوال، ولا يجوز له الرمي قبل الزوال كاليومين السابقين، ليس له الرمي فيهما إلا بعد الزوال؛ لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بقي في منى اليوم الثالث عشر ولم يرم إلا بعد الزوال (17 / 370)


[1]- سورة البقرة، الآية 196 
[2]- سورة التغابن، الآية 16 
[3]- سورة البقرة، الآية 196 
[4]- رواه البخاري معلقا في (الحج) باب رمي الجمار، ومسلم في (الحج) باب بيان وقت استحباب الرمي برقم 1299 
[5]- رواه البخاري في (الحج) باب رمي الجمار برقم 1746 
[6]- رواه البخاري في (العلم) باب الفتيا وهو واقف على الدابة وغيرها برقم 83، ومسلم في (الحج) باب من حلق قبل النحر أو نحر قبل الرمي برقم 1306

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الحج


181 - إذا غابت الشمس لم يبق رمي في اليوم الثالث عشر، فإن كان مقيماً حتى جاء اليوم الثالث عشر في منى فعليه الرمي، فإذا غابت الشمس ولم يرم فعليه دم؛ لأن الرمي ينتهي بغروب الشمس يوم الثالث عشر (17 / 371)
182 - لا يجوز الرجم قبل الزوال؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رمى بعد الزوال في جميع أيام التشريق (17 / 372)
183 - لو أخر الحاج رمي الحادي عشر والثاني عشر ورماها في اليوم الثالث عشر مرتبة بعد الزوال، أجزأه ذلك، ولكنه يعتبر مخالفاً للسنة، وعليه أن يرتبها فيبدأ برمي الحادي عشر في جميع الجمرات الثلاث مرتبة، ثم يعود برميها عن اليوم الثاني عشر، ثم يعود ويرميها عن الثالث عشر كما نص على ذلك كثير من أهل العلم (17 / 375)
184 - رجل حج العام الماضي، وفي آخر يوم رجم الكبير قبل الصغير، فماذا عليه ؟
نرجو ألا يكون عليه شيء لأجل الجهل أو النسيان؛ لأنه قد حصل المقصود وهو رمي الجمرات الثلاث، لكنه نسي أو جهل الترتيب، وقد قال الله سبحانه وتعالى: "ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا"[1] وقد صح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الله قال: "قد فعلت"[2] والمعنى أن الله قد أجاب دعوة المؤمنين . ولكن من نسيه أو ذكر قبل فوات الوقت لزمه رمي الثانية ثم جمرة العقبة حتى يحصل بذلك الترتيب(17 / 377)
185 - لا بد أن يعلم الحاج أن الحصى سقط في الحوض أو يغلب على ظنه ذلك، أما إذا كان لا يعلم ولا يغلب على ظنه فإن عليه الإعادة في وقت الرمي، وإذا مضى وقت الرمي ولم يُعِد فعليه دم يذبحه في مكة للفقراء؛ لأنه في حكم التارك للرمي ولابد أن يتحقق وجود الحصى في الحوض، أما الشاخص فلا يرمى وإنما الرمي في الحوض فقط، وإذا لم يغلب على ظنه أنه وقع في الحوض فعليه دم إذا لم يكن أعاده، أما إذا كان في وقت الرمي فيعيد ولا شيء عليه .والدم ذبيحة تذبح في مكة للفقراء مع التوبة والاستغفار، والرمي إذا فات وقته لا يقضى بعد نهاية غروب شمس الثالث عشر .(17 / 379)
186 - يبدأ الحاج بالنفير من منى إذا رمى الجمرات يوم الثاني عشر بعد الزوال فله الرخصة أن ينزل من منى . وإن تأخر حتى يرمي الجمرات في اليوم الثالث عشر بعد الزوال فهو أفضل(17 / 387)
187 - إذا كان الغروب أدركهم وقد ارتحلوا فليس عليهم مبيت وهم في حكم النافرين قبل الغروب، أما إن أدركهم الغروب قبل أن يرتحلوا، فالواجب عليهم أن يبيتوا تلك الليلة، أعني ليلة ثلاث عشرة، وأن يرموا الجمار بعد الزوال في اليوم الثالث عشر، ثم بعد ذلك ينفرون متى شاءوا؛ لأن الرمي الواجب قد انتهى في اليوم الثالث عشر وليس عليهم حرج في المبيت في منى أو مكة (17 / 387)
188 - التحلل الأول يحصل برمي جمرة العقبة عند جمع من أهل العلم وهو قول قوي وإنما الأحوط، هو تأخير التحلل الأول حتى يحلق المحرم أو يقصر، أو يطوف طواف الإفاضة ويسعى إن كان عليه سعي بعد رمي جمرة العقبة . ومتى فعل الثلاثة المذكورة حل التحلل كله .(17 / 315)
189 - السنة في يوم النحر أن يرمي الجمرات، يبدأ برمي جمرة العقبة وهي التي تلي مكة، ويرميها بسبع حصيات كل حصاة على حدة يكبر مع كل حصاة، ثم ينحر هديه إن كان عنده هدي، ثم يحلق رأسه أو يقصره، والحلق أفضل . ثم يطوف ويسعى إن كان عليه سعي هذا هو الأفضل، كما فعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فإنه رمى ثم نحر ثم حلق ثم ذهب إلى مكة فطاف عليه الصلاة والسلام . هذا الترتيب هو الأفضل الرمي ثم النحر ثم الحلق أو التقصير ثم الطواف والسعي إن كان عليه سعي . فإن قدم بعضها على بعض فلا حرج، أو نحر قبل أن يرمي، أو أفاض قبل أن يرمي، أو حلق قبل أن يرمي، أو حلق قبل أن يذبح كل هذا لا حرج فيه . النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سئل عن من قدم أو أخر فقال: "لا حرج لا حرج"[3]. (17 / 347)
190 - يقصد بالتحلل الأول إذا فعل اثنين من ثلاثة، إذا رمى وحلق أو قصر، أو رمى وطاف وسعى إن كان عليه سعي، أو طاف وسعى وحلق أو قصر، فهذا هو التحلل الأول . وإذا فعل الثلاثة: الرمي، والطواف، والسعي إن كان عليه سعي، والحلق أو التقصير، فهذا هو التحلل الثاني . فإذا فعل اثنين فقط لبس المخيط وتطيب وحل له كل ما حرم عليه بالإحرام ما عدا الجماع، فإذا جاء بالثالث حل له الجماع .
وذهب بعض العلماء إلى أنه إذا رمى الجمرة يوم العيد يحصل له التحلل الأول وهو قول جيد ولو فعله إنسان فلا حرج عليه إن شاء الله، لكن الأولى والأحوط ألا يعجل حتى يفعل معه ثانياً بعده الحلق أو التقصير أو يضيف إليه الطواف والسعي إن كان عليه سعي؛ لحديث عائشة – وإن كان في إسناده نظر – أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "إذا رميتم وحلقتم فقد حل لكم الطيب وكل شيء إلا النساء " ولأحاديث أخرى جاءت في الباب، ولأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لما رمى الجمرة يوم العيد ونحر هديه وحلق، طيبته عائشة . وظاهر النص أنه لم يتطيب إلا بعد أن رمى ونحر وحلق . فالأفضل والأحوط أن لا يتحلل التحلل الأول إلا بعد أن يرمي وحتى يحلق أو يقصر، وإن تيسر أيضاً أن ينحر الهدي بعد الرمي وقبل الحلق فهو أفضل وفيه جمع بين الأحاديث . (17 / 354)


[1]- سورة البقرة، الآية 286 
[2]- رواه مسلم في (الإيمان) باب بيان أن الله سبحانه لم يكلف إلا ما يطاق برقم 126 
[3]- رواه البخاري في (العلم) باب الفتيا وهو واقف على الدابة وغيرها برقم 83، ومسلم في (الحج) باب من حلق قبل النحر أو نحر قبل الرمي برقم 1306.

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الحج
191 - الأفضل للحاج أن يرتب هذه الأمور الأربعة يوم النحر كما ذكر: فيبدأ أولا برمي جمرة العقبة، ثم النحر، ثم الحلق أو التقصير، ثم الطواف بالبيت والسعي بعده للمتمتع، وكذلك للمفرد والقارن إذا لم يسعيا مع طواف القدوم . فإن قدم بعض هذه الأمور على بعض أجزأه ذلك؛ لثبوت الرخصة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك، ويدخل في ذلك تقديم السعي على الطواف؛ لأنه من الأمور التي تُفعل يوم النحر، فدخل في قول الصحابي: فما سُئل يومئذ عن شيء قُدِّم أو أُخِّر إلا قال: " افعل ولا حرج"[1]، ولأن ذلك مما يقع فيه النسيان والجهل فوجب دخوله في هذا العموم؛ لما في ذلك من التيسير والتسهيل، وقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه سئل عمن سعى قبل أن يطوف، فقال: "لا حرج"[2] أخرجه أبو داود، من حديث أسامة بن شريك بإسناد صحيح، فاتضح بذلك دخوله في العموم من غير شك. (16 / 82)
192 - القارن بين الحج والعمرة ليس عليه إلا سعي واحد، كما دل عليه حديث جابر المذكور وغيره من الأحاديث الصحيحة . وهكذا من أفرد الحج وبقي على إحرامه إلى يوم النحر ليس عليه إلا سعي واحد (16 / 81)
193 - إذا حاضت المرأة قبل طواف الحج أو نفست فإنه يبقى عليها الطواف حتى تطهر، فإذا طهرت تغتسل وتطوف لحجها ولو بعد الحج بأيام ولو في المحرم ولو في صفر حسب التيسير وليس له وقت محدود، وقد ذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى أنه لا يجوز تأخيره عن ذي الحجة، ولكنه قول لا دليل عليه، بل الصواب جواز تأخيره، ولكن المبادرة به أولى مع القدرة، فإن أخره عن ذي الحجة أجزأه ولا دم عليه. والحائض والنفساء معذورتان فلا حرج عليهما؛ لأنه لا حيلة لهما في ذلك، فإذا طهرتا طافتا سواء كان ذلك في ذي الحجة أو في المحرم . (17 / 329)
194 - لو أن إنساناً أخر طواف الإفاضة فلما عزم على السفر طاف عند سفره بعدما رمى الجمار وانتهى من كل شيء، فإن طواف الإفاضة يجزئه عن طواف الوداع، وإن طافهما – طواف الإفاضة وطواف الوداع – فهذا خير إلى خير، ولكن متى اكتفى بواحد ونوى طواف الحج أجزأه ذلك . (17 / 332)
195 - من أتم أعمال الحج ما عدا طواف الإفاضة ثم مات قبل ذلك لا يطاف عنه؛ لقول ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: "بينما رجل واقف مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ وقع عن راحلته فوقصته فمات فذكر ذلك للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: "اغسلوه بماء وسدر وكفنوه في ثوبيه ولا تحنطوه ولا تخمروا رأسه فإن الله تعالى يبعثه يوم القيامة ملبياً"[3] رواه البخاري ومسلم وأصحاب السنن، فلم يأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالطواف عنه بل أخبر بأن الله يبعثه يوم القيامة ملبياً لبقائه على إحرامه بحيث لم يطف ولم يطف عنه. (17 / 333)
196 - السعي ركن من أركان الحج والعمرة؛ لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: "خذوا عني مناسككم"[4] وفعله يفسر قوله وقد سعى في حجته وعمرته عليه الصلاة والسلام (17 / 335)
197 - الذي حج مفرداً وهكذا لو حج قارناً بالحج والعمرة جميعاً، ثم قدم مكة وطاف وسعى وبقي على إحرامه لكونه مفرداً أو قارناً ولم يتحلل فإنه يجزئه السعي ولا يلزمه سعي آخر، فإذا طاف يوم العيد أو بعده كفاه طواف الإفاضة إذا لم يتحلل من إحرامه حتى يوم النحر، والسعي الذي سعاه أولاً مجزئ سواء كان معه هدي أو ليس معه هدي إن كان لم يتحلل إلا بعد ما نزل من عرفة يوم العيد، فإن سعيه الأول يكفيه ولا يحتاج إلى سعي ثان إذا كان قارناً بالحج والعمرة أو كان مفرداً للحج، وإنما السعي الثاني على المتمتع الذي أحرم بالعمرة وطاف وسعى لها وتحلل ثم أحرم بالحج، فهذا عليه سعي ثان للحج غير سعي العمرة (17 / 336)
198 - السنة أن يكون الطواف أولاً ثم السعي بعده فإن سعى قبل الطواف جهلاً منه فلا حرج في ذلك، وقد ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه سأله رجل فقال: سعيت قبل أن أطوف قال: "لا حرج"[5] فدل ذلك على أنه إن قدم السعي أجزأه، لكن السنة أن يطوف ثم يسعى هذا هو السنة في العمرة والحج جميعاً(17 / 337)
199 - ثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان في حجه وَعُمَرِهِ يسعى بعد الطواف، ولم يثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما نعلم أنه سعى قبل الطواف في حج أو عمرة، كما أنه لم يثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه سعى بعد طواف ليس بنسك، وإنما كان سعيه بعد طواف القدوم في حجة الوداع، وهو نسك . وسعى في عُمَرِهِ بعد الطواف وهو نسك، بل من أركان العمرة .
وذكر شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في الفتاوى ج26 ما يدل على أن فعل السعي بعد طواف النسك محل إجماع . ولكن قد ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال في حجة الوداع لما سئل عن أعمال يوم النحر من الرمي، والنحر، والحلق أو التقصير، والطواف والسعي، والتقديم والتأخير قال: "لا حرج"[6] وهذا الجواب المطلق يدخل فيه تقديم السعي على الطواف في الحج والعمرة، وبه قال جماعة من العلماء . ويدل عليه ما رواه أبو داود بإسناد صحيح عن أسامة بن شريك، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سئل عمن قدم السعي على الطواف . فقال: "لا حرج" . وهذا الجواب يعم سعي الحج والعمرة، وليس في الأدلة الصحيحة الصريحة ما يمنع ذلك . فإذا جاز قبل الطواف الذي هو نسك، فجوازه بعد طواف ليس بنسك من باب أولى . لكن يشرع أن يعيده بعد طواف النسك؛ احتياطاً، وخروجاً من خلاف العلماء، وعملاً بما فعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجه وعمره . ويحمل ما ذكره الشيخ تقي الدين رحمه الله من كون السعي بعد الطواف محل وفاق على أن ذلك هو الأفضل . أما الجواز ففيه الخلاف الذي أشرنا إليه . وممن صرح بذلك صاحب المغني ج3 ص 390 حيث نقل رحمه الله تعالى الجواز عن عطاء مطلقاً وعن إحدى الروايتين عن أحمد في حق الناسي .(17 / 338- 339 - 340)
200 - أنا من سكان مكة حججت العام الماضي وطفت ولكن لم اسع فما الحكم ؟
عليك السعي، وهذا غلط منك، ولابد من السعي سواء كنت من أهل مكة أو من غيرهم، لابد من السعي بعد الطواف بعد النزول من عرفات تطوف وتسعى، فالذي ترك السعي يسعى الآن، وإذا كان أتى زوجته عليه ذبيحة يذبحها في مكة للفقراء؛ لأنه لن يحصل له التحلل الثاني إلا بالسعي فعليه أن يسعى الآن بنية الحج السابق وعليه دم إن كان قد أتى زوجته (17 / 341)


[1]- رواه البخاري في (العلم) باب الفتيا وهو واقف على الدابة وغيرها برقم 83، ومسلم في (الحج) باب من حلق قبل النحر أو نحر قبل الرمي برقم 1306 
[2]- رواه أبو داود في (المناسك) باب فيمن قدم شيئاً قبل شيء في حجه برقم 2015 
[3]- رواه البخاري في (الجنائز) باب الكفن في ثوبين برقم 1265، مسلم في (الحج) باب ما يفعل بالمحرم إذا مات برقم 1206 
[4]- رواه بنحوه مسلم في (الحج) باب استحباب رمي جمرة العقبة يوم النحر راكباً برقم 1297 
[5]- رواه أبو داود في (المناسك) باب فيمن قدم شيئاً قبل شيء في حجه برقم 2015 
[6]- سبق قبله

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الحج


201 - لا حرج في الفصل بين السعي والطواف عند أهل العلم، فلو سعى بعد الطواف بزمن أو في يوم آخر فلا بأس بذلك ولا حرج فيه، ولكن الأفضل أن يتوالى السعي مع الطواف، فإذا طاف بعمرته سعى بعد ذلك من دون فصل، وهكذا في حجه ولو فصل فلا حرج في ذلك؛ لأن السعي عبادة مستقلة، فإذا فصل بينهما بشيء فلا يضر، ولهذا لو قدم الحاج أو القارن وطاف فقط وأجل السعي إلى ما بعد نزوله من عرفات فلا حرج في ذلك، وإن قدمه فلا حرج في ذلك (17 / 342)
202 - إنسان سعى خمسة أشواط أو ستة ناسياً أو جاهلاً ثم قصر ولبس ثيابه فما الحكم ؟
عليه أن يخلع ثيابه ويلبس الإزار والرداء ويتم ما بقي عليه إن كان الفاصل قليلاً ويحلق رأسه أو يقصر ثم يلبس ثيابه، ولا شيء عليه غير ذلك . أما إن كان الفاصل طويلاً فعليه أن يعيد السعي ثم يحلق أو يقصر، ولا شيء عليه من أجل الجهل أو النسيان؛ لقول الله سبحانه: "ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا .."[1] (17 / 344)
203 - يجوز تقديم الطواف والسعي للحج قبل الرمي، لكن لا يجزئ طواف الحج قبل عرفات ولا قبل نصف الليل من ليلة النحر، بل إذا انصرف منها ونزل من مزدلفة ليلة العيد يجوز له أن يطوف ويسعى في النصف الأخير من ليلة النحر وفي يوم النحر قبل أن يرمي (17 / 352)
204 - المبيت في منى واجب على الصحيح ليلة إحدى عشر، وليلة اثنتي عشرة، هذا هو الذي رجحه المحققون من أهل العلم على الرجال والنساء من الحجاج، فإن لم يجدوا مكاناً سقط عنهم ولا شيء عليهم ومن تركه بلا عذر فعليه دم (17 / 359)
205 - المبيت بمنى أيام التشريق من واجبات الحج في أصح قولي أهل العلم، ومن تركه بدون عذر شرعي فعليه دم؛ لما ثبت عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنه قال: "من ترك نسكاً أو نسيه فليهرق دماً"[2] ويكفيه دم واحد عن ترك المبيت أيام التشريق (17 / 361)
206 - من جلس في مكة في نهار يوم العيد أو في أيام التشريق في بيته، أو عند بعض أصحابه فلا حرج عليه في ذلك، وإنما الأفضل البقاء في منى إذا تيسر ذلك؛ تأسياً بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه رضي الله عنهم، فإذا لم يتيسر له ذلك أو شق عليه ودخل مكة وأقام بها في النهار ثم رجع في الليل لمنى وبات فيها فلا بأس بهذا ولا حرج . أما الرمي في أيام التشريق فيكون بعد الزوال ولا يجوز قبله، ومن رمى في الليل فلا بأس في اليوم الذي غابت شمسه لا عن اليوم المستقبل إذا لم يتيسر له الرمي بعد الزوال، فإن تيسر قبل الغروب فهو أفضل (17 / 365)
207 - إذا كان الغروب أدركهم وقد ارتحلوا فليس عليهم مبيت وهم في حكم النافرين قبل الغروب، أما إن أدركهم الغروب قبل أن يرتحلوا، فالواجب عليهم أن يبيتوا تلك الليلة، أعني ليلة ثلاث عشرة، وأن يرموا الجمار بعد الزوال في اليوم الثالث عشر، ثم بعد ذلك ينفرون متى شاءوا؛ لأن الرمي الواجب قد انتهى في اليوم الثالث عشر وليس عليهم حرج في المبيت في منى أو مكة (17 / 387)
208 - طواف الوداع في وجوبه خلاف بين العلماء، والصحيح أنه واجب في حق الحاج ومستحب في حق المعتمر؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للناس في حجة الوداع: "لا ينفرن أحد منكم حتى يكون آخر عهده بالبيت"[3] رواه مسلم، وفي الصحيحين عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنه قال: "أمر الناس أن يكون آخر عهدهم بالبيت إلا أنه خفف عن المرأة الحائض"[4] وبذلك تعلم حكم طواف الوداع من هذين الحديثين الشريفين والعمرة تشبه الحج؛ لأنها حج أصغر. والحائض لا وداع عليها وهكذا النفساء؛ لأنها مثله في الحكم .(17 / 389)
209 - يجوز لك الذهاب إلى جدة لإحضار أهلك إلى مكة قبل طواف الإفاضة والسعي في أيام منى، وليس عليك طواف وداع، حتى ترمي الجمار يوم الثاني عشر بعد الزوال، فإذا أردت الخروج إلى جدة أو غيرها فعليك أن تطوف للوداع إذا كنت قد طفت طواف الإفاضة والسعي .أما إذا كنت لم تطف الإفاضة ولم تسع، فلا حرج أن تذهب إلى جدة لإحضار زوجتك إلى مكة، وليس عليك طواف وداع؛ لأنك والحال ما ذكر لم تكمل الحج، وطواف الوداع إنما يجب بعد إتمام مناسك الحج إذا أراد الحاج السفر إلى بلده أو إلى غيره؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لا ينفرن أحد منكم حتى يكون آخر عهده بالبيت"[5] أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه، ولقول ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: "أمر الناس أن يكون آخر عهدهم بالبيت إلا أنه خفف عن المرأة الحائض"[6] متفق على صحته . والنفساء مثل الحائض ليس عليهما طواف وداع . (17 / 392)
210 - من ترك طواف الوداع عليه التوبة والاستغفار، وعليه دم يذبح في مكة المكرمة ويطعم فقراءها مع التوبة والاستغفار، وليس له التوكيل، وان يطوف بنفسه (17 / 393)


[1]- سورة البقرة، الآية 286 
[2]- رواه مالك في (الموطأ) في (الحج) باب التقصير برقم 905، وفي باب ما يفعل من نسي من نسكه شيئاً برقم 957 
[3]- رواه مسلم في (الحج) باب وجوب طواف الوداع وسقوطه عن الحائض برقم 1327 
[4]- رواه البخاري في (الحج) باب طواف الوداع برقم 1755، ومسلم في (الحج) باب وجوب طواف الوداع وسقوطه عن الحائض برقم 1328 
[5]- رواه مسلم في (الحج) باب وجوب طواف الوداع وسقوطه عن الحائض برقم 1327 
[6]- رواه البخاري في (الحج) باب طواف الوداع برقم 1755، ومسلم في (الحج) باب وجوب طواف الوداع وسقوطه عن الحائض برقم 1328

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الحج


211 - الواجب على جميع أهل البلدان –سواء في جدة أو الطائف وغيرهم- أن يودعوا البيت، وقد تسامح بعض العلماء في هذا بالنسبة لمن منزله دون مسافة قصر كأهل بحرة وأشباههم، وقالوا إنه لا وداع عليه، والأحوط لكل من كان خارج الحرم أن يودع إذا انتهى حجه، وأهل جدة بعيدون، وهكذا أهل الطائف، فالواجب عليهم أن يودعوا قبل أن يخرجوا؛ لأنهم يشملهم الحديث، وعليهم دم يذبح في مكة عن كل واحد منهم ترك طواف الوداع توزع على الفقراء شاة أو سبع بدنة، أو سبع بقرة(17 / 394)
212 - الخروج بعد الحج إلى جدة بدون وداع فيه تفصيل:
أما من كان من سكان جدة فليس لهم الخروج إلا بوداع بدون شك؛ لعموم الحديث الصحيح، وهو قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: لا ينفرن أحد منكم حتى يكون آخر عهده بالبيت"[1] رواه مسلم، وقول ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: "أمر الناس أن يكون آخر عهدهم بالبيت إلا أنه خفف عن المرأة الحائض"[2] متفق عليه .
وأما من خرج إليها لحاجة وقصده الرجوع إلى مكة؛ لأنها محل إقامته أيام الحج، فهذا فيه نظر وشبهة، والأقرب أنه لا ينبغي له الخروج إلا بوداع عملاً بعموم الحديث المذكور، ويكفيه هذا الوداع عن وداع آخر إذا أراد الخروج إليها مرة أخرى؛ لكونه قد أتى بالوداع المأمور به، لكن إذا أراد الخروج إلى بلاده فالأحوط له أن يودع مرة أخرى للشك في إجزاء الوداع الأول .
أما من ترك الوداع ففيه تفصيل:
فإن كان من النوع الأول، فالأقرب أن عليه دماً؛ لكونه ترك نسكاً واجباً، وقد قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: "من ترك نسكاً أو نسيه فليهرق دماً"[3] فهذا الأثر هو عمدة من أوجب الدم في سائر واجبات الحج، وهو أثر صحيح، وقد روي مرفوعاً إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولكن الموقوف أصح، والأقرب أنه في حكم الرفع؛ لأن مثل هذا الحكم يبعد أن يقوله ابن عباس من جهة رأيه، والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم .
وأما إن كان من النوع الثاني: وهو الذي خرج إلى جدة أو الطائف أو نحوهما لحاجة وليسا بلده وإنما خرج إليهما لحاجة عارضة ونيته الرجوع إلى مكة ثم الوداع إذا أراد الخروج إلى بلده، فهذا لا يظهر لي لزوم الدم له، فإن فدى على سبيل الاحتياط فلا بأس، والله أعلم . (17 / 396)
213 - من سافر قبل الوداع فإن عليه دماً؛ لكونه ترك واجباً، وقيل في ذلك أقوال أخرى، ولكن هذا هو الصواب عند أهل العلم في هذه المسألة . وقال بعض أهل العلم لو رجع بنية طواف الوداع أجزأه ذلك وسقط عنه الدم، ولكن هذا فيه نظر، والأحوط للمؤمن ما دام سافر مسافة قصر ولم يودع البيت فإن عليه دماً يجبر به حجه. (17 / 395)
214 - إن خرج ولم يودع البيت فعليه دم عند جمهور أهل العلم يذبح في مكة ويوزع على الفقراء والمساكين، وحجه صحيح، هذا هو الذي عليه جمهور أهل العلم، فالحاصل أن طواف الوداع نسك واجب في أصح أقوال أهل العلم، وقد ثبت عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنه قال: "من ترك نسكاً أو نسيه فليهرق دماً"[4] وهذا نسك تركه الإنسان عمداً، فعليه أن يريق دماً يذبحه في مكة للفقراء والمساكين، وكونه يرجع بعد ذلك لا يسقطه عنه، هذا هو المختار، وهذا هو الأرجح عندي. (17 / 398)
215 - ليس على الحائض والنفساء وداع؛ لما ثبت عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: "أمر الناس أن يكون آخر عهدهم بالبيت إلا أنه خفف عن المرأة الحائض"[5]، متفق عليه، والنفساء في حكمها عند أهل العلم (17 / 400)
216 - لا يجوز للحاج أن يخرج من مكة إلا بعد طواف الوداع إذا أراد السفر إلى بلده، أو إلى بلاد أخرى، وإذا ودع قبل الغروب ثم جلس بعد المغرب لحاجة أو لسماع الدرس أو ليصلي العشاء فلا حرج في ذلك، فالمدة يسيرة يعفى عنها . وقد طاف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع طواف الوداع في آخر الليل، ثم صلى بالناس الفجر ثم سافر بعد ذلك عليه الصلاة والسلام . فالتخلف اليسير يعفى عنه في الوداع، وإذا كنت سافرت بعد العشاء فلا حرج في ذلك، أما إن كنت أقمت إقامة طويلة فينبغي لك أن تعيد طواف الوداع، وإن كنت لم تعد طواف الوداع فلا حرج عليك إن شاء الله؛ لأن المدة وإن كان فيها بعض الطول إلا أنها مغتفرة إن شاء الله من أجل الجهل بواجب المبادرة والمسارعة إلى الخروج بعد طواف الوداع . (17 / 402)
217 - القيام بالمسيرات والمظاهرات في موسم الحج في مكة المكرمة أو غيرها لإعلان البراءة من المشركين، فذلك بدعة لا أصل لها ويترتب عليه فساد كبير وشر عظيم، فالواجب على كل من كان يفعله تركه، والواجب على الدولة وفقها الله منعه؛ لكونه بدعة لا أساس لها في الشرع المطهر، ولما يترتب على ذلك من أنواع الفساد والشر والأذى للحجيج (17 / 157)
218 - الأدلة الشرعية دلت على أن الحسنات تضاعف في الزمان الفاضل مثل رمضان وعشر ذي الحجة، والمكان الفاضل كالحرمين، فإن الحسنات تضاعف في مكة مضاعفة كبيرة . وقد جاء في الحديث الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: "صلاة في مسجدي هذا خير من ألف صلاة فيما سواه إلا المسجد الحرام، وصلاة في المسجد الحرام أفضل من مائة صلاة في مسجدي هذا"[6] فدل ذلك على أن الصلاة بالمسجد الحرام تضاعف بمائة ألف صلاة فيما سوى المسجد النبوي، وفي مسجد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خير من ألف صلاة فيما سواه سوى المسجد الحرام، وبقية الأعمال الصالحة تضاعف، ولكن لم يرد فيها حد محدود إنما جاء الحد والبيان في الصلاة، أما بقية الأعمال كالصوم والأذكار وقراءة القرآن والصدقات فلا أعلم فيها نصاً ثابتاً يدل على تضعيف محدد، وإنما فيها في الجملة ما يدل على مضاعفة الأجر وليس فيها حد محدود . والحديث الذي فيه: "من صام رمضان في مكة كتب له مائة ألف رمضان " حديث ضعيف عند أهل العلم . والحاصل: أن المضاعفة في الحرم الشريف بمكة لا شك فيها (أعني مضاعفة الحسنات) ولكن ليس في النص فيما نعلم حداً محدوداً ما عدا الصلاة فإن فيها نصاً يدل على أنها مضاعفة بمائة ألف كما سبق . أما السيئات فالذي عليه المحققون من أهل العلم أنها لا تضاعف من جهة العدد، ولكن تضاعف من جهة الكيفية، أما العدد فلا؛ لأن الله سبحانه وتعالى يقول "من جاء بالحسنة فله عشر أمثالها ومن جاء بالسيئة فلا يجزى إلا مثلها"[7]. فالسيئات لا تضاعف من جهة العدد لا في رمضان ولا في الحرم ولا في غيرهما، بل السيئة بواحدة دائماً وهذا من فضله سبحانه وتعالى وإحسانه .
ولكن سيئة الحرم وسيئة رمضان وسيئة عشر ذي الحجة أعظم في الإثم من حيث الكيفية لا من جهة العدد، فسيئة في مكة أعظم وأكبر وأشد إثما من سيئة في جدة والطائف مثلاً، وسيئة في رمضان وسيئة في عشر ذي الحجة أشد وأعظم من سيئة في رجب أو شعبان ونحو ذلك، فهي تضاعف من جهة الكيفية لا من جهة العدد. (17 / 197)
219 - شجر عرفة ليس بمحرم فقطع غصن منها لا يضر؛ لأن عرفة حلال وليست من الحرم فإذا قطع شيء منها فلا يضر (17 / 200)
220 - لقد ذهبت والدتي إلى الحج وخلال الإحرام نسيت فاقتلعت بعض الشجيرات هل يجوز حجها وماذا يجب عليها الآن أن تفعل ؟ 
هذه المسألة فيها تفصيل: فإذا كان إحرامها من الميقات فالشجر الذي قلعته لا يضر؛ لأنه ليس بحرم مثل ميقات أهل المدينة وميقات أهل الطائف (وادي محرم) وهكذا ميقات اليمن وهكذا ميقات أهل الشام ومصر والعراق كلها ليست بحرم، فما قلع منها من شجر أو نبات فلا يضر وليس فيه شيء، أما إن كانت اقتلعت أثناء إحرامها بالحرم وسط الحرم بمكة فهذا خطأ وليس عليها فيه شيء سوى التوبة إلى الله من ذلك؛ أولاً لجهلها، وثانياً: لأنه ليس هناك نص واضح في إيجاب قيمة ما يقلع من الشجر أو النبات الأخضر. (17 / 201)


[1]- رواه مسلم في (الحج) باب وجوب طواف الوداع وسقوطه عن الحائض برقم 1327 
[2]- رواه البخاري في (الحج) باب طواف الوداع برقم 1755، ومسلم في (الحج) باب وجوب طواف الوداع وسقوطه عن الحائض برقم 1328
[3]- رواه مالك في الموطأ في (الحج) باب التقصير برقم 905 وفي باب ما يفعل من نسي من نسكه شيئاً برقم 957 
[4]- سبق في التعليق قبله 
[5]- رواه البخاري في (الحج) باب طواف الوداع برقم 1755، ومسلم في (الحج) باب وجوب طواف الوداع وسقوطه عن الحائض برقم 1328
[6]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (أول مسند المدنيين) حديث عبد الله بن الزبير بن العوام برقم 15685 
[7]- سورة الأنعام، الآية 160

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الحج



221 - غرس بني آدم غير داخل في النهي، وإنما النهي عن قطع شجرها النابت بغير إنبات الآدمي، أما ما كان إنباته من نخل وغيره فمتى شاء قطعه (17 / 202)
222 - ليست هناك خصوصية لحمام مكة ولا لحمام المدينة سوى أنه لا يصاد ولا ينفر مادام في حدود الحرم لعموم حديث: "إن الله حرَّم مكة فلم تحل لأحد قبلي ولا تحل لأحد بعدي، وإنما أحلت لي ساعة من نهار، لا يختلى خلاها ولا يعضد شجرها ولا ينفر صيدها"[1]، والحديث رواه البخاري، وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن إبراهيم حرم مكة وإني حرمت المدينة ما بين لابتيها لا يقطع عضاها ولا يصاد صيدها"[2] رواه مسلم. (17 / 202)
223 - إذا قتل الجراد بغير سبب فإنه يفدي بقيمته في حق المحرم وهكذا من قتله في الحرم . (17 / 203)
224 - تلزم الفدية من تعمد قتل الصيد وهو محرم أو قتله في الحرم لقول الله سبحانه: " يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقتلوا الصيد وأنتم حرم ومن قتله منكم متعمداً فجزاء مثل ما قتل من النعم"[3] الآية . والجمهور من أهل العلم ألحقوا المخطئ بالمتعمد؛ لأن الإتلاف عندهم يستوي فيه المتعمد وغيره . لكن صريح القرآن يدل على أن الفدية لا تلزم إلا المتعمد، وهذا هو الأظهر، ولأن المحرم قد يبتلى بذلك من غير قصد ولاسيما بعد وجود السيارات وقد قال الله سبحانه: "يريد الله بكم اليسر ولا يريد بكم العسر"[4] (17 / 203)
225 - ليس لدخول مسجده صلى الله عليه وسلم ذكر مخصوص، ثم يصلي ركعتين فيدعو الله فيهما بما أحب من خيري الدنيا والآخرة، وإن صلاهما في الروضة الشريفة فهو أفضل؛ لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " ما بين بيتي ومنبري روضة من رياض الجنة"[5]، ثم بعد الصلاة يزور قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقبري صاحبيه: أبي بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما، فيقف تجاه قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأدب وخفض صوت، ثم يسلم عليه – عليه الصلاة والسلام – قائلاً: " السلام عليك يا رسول الله ورحمة الله وبركاته "؛ لما في سنن أبي داود بإسناد حسن، عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " ما من أحد يسلم عليَّ إلا ردَّ الله عليَّ روحي حتى أرُدَّ عليه السلام"[6]، وإن قال الزائر في سلامه: " السلام عليك يا نبي الله، السلام عليك يا خيرة الله من خلقه، السلام عليك يا سيد المرسلين وإمام المتقين، أشهد أنك قد بلغت الرسالة وأديت الأمانة ونصحت الأمة وجاهدت في الله حق جهاده " فلا بأس بذلك (16 / 100)
226 - السنة لمن زار المدينة أن يقصد المسجد ويصلي فيه ركعتين أو أكثر، ويكثر من الصلاة فيه، ويكثر من ذكر الله وقراءة القرآن وحضور حلقات العلم . وإذا تيسر له أن يعتكف ما شاء الله فهذا حسن، ويسلم على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى صاحبيه . هذا ما يشرع لزائر المدينة، وإذا أقام بها أوقاتاً يصلي بالمسجد النبوي فذلك خير عظيم؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "صلاة في مسجدي هذا خير من ألف صلاة فيما سواه إلا المسجد الحرام"[7]. فالصلاة في مسجده صلى الله عليه وسلم مضاعفة . أما ما شاع بين الناس من أن الزائر يقيم ثمانية أيام حتى يصلي أربعين صلاة فهذا وإن كان قد روي في بعض الأحاديث: "إن من صلى فيه أربعين صلاة كتب الله له براءة من النار، وبراءة من النفاق"[8] إلا أنه حديث ضعيف عند أهل التحقيق لا تقوم به الحجة؛ لأنه قد انفرد به إنسان لا يعرف بالحديث والرواية، ووثقه من لا يعتمد على توثيقه إذا انفرد . فالحاصل أن الحديث الذي فيه فضل أربعين صلاة في المسجد النبوي حديث ضعيف لا يعتمد عليه . والزيارة ليس لها حد محدود، وإذا زارها ساعة أو ساعتين، أو يوماً أو يومين، أو أكثر من ذلك فلا بأس . ويستحب للزائر أن يزور البقيع ويسلم على أهله ويدعو لهم بالمغفرة والرحمة . ويستحب له أن يزور الشهداء ويدعو لهم بالمغفرة والرحمة . ويستحب له أن يتطهر في بيته ويحسن الطهور ثم يزور مسجد قباء ويصلي فيه ركعتين كما كان النبي يزوره عليه الصلاة والسلام (17 / 405)
227 - يسن لمن زار المدينة أن يزور المسجد النبوي ويصلي فيه، وإذا تيسر له أن يصلي في الروضة كان أفضل، ثم يسلم على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى صاحبيه رضي الله عنهما، والسنة أن يستقبل الزائر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وصاحبيه رضي الله عنهما حين السلام ويقول: السلام عليك يا رسول الله ورحمة الله عليك وبركاته . وإن دعا له صلى الله عليه وسلم كأن يقول: جزاك الله عن أمتك خيراً، وضاعف لك الحسنات، وأحسن إليك كما أحسنت إلى الأمة . فلا حرج في ذلك . وهكذا لو قال: أشهد أنك قد بلغت الرسالة، وأديت الأمانة، ونصحت الأمة، وجاهدت في الله حق الجهاد . فلا حرج في ذلك؛ لأن هذا كله حق، ثم يسلم على صاحبيه رضي الله عنهما، ويدعو لهما بالدعوات المناسبة . أما إذا أراد الدعاء لنفسه، فإنه يتحول لمكان آخر ويستقبل القبلة ويدعو كما نص على ذلك أهل العلم (17 / 408)
228 - الزيارة خاصة بالرجال أما النساء فلا تجوز لهن زيارة القبور؛ لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لعن زائرات القبور، ويدخل في ذلك قبره صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيره، لكن يشرع للرجال والنساء جميعاً الإكثار من الصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في كل مكان لعموم قول الله سبحانه: "إن الله وملائكته يصلون على النبي يا أيها الذين آمنوا صلوا عليه وسلموا تسليما"[9]، وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "من صلى علي واحدة صلى الله عليه بها عشراً"[10]. والأحاديث في فضل الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كثيرة . ولا حرج على النساء في الصلاة في مسجده صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيره من المساجد، لكن بيوتهن خير لهن وأفضل لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لا تمنعوا إماء الله مساجد الله وبيوتهن خير لهن"[11]، ولأن ذلك أستر لهن وأبعد عن الفتنة منهن وبهن (17 / 412)
229 - المساجد السبعة ومسجد القبلتين وغيرها من المواضع التي يذكر بعض المؤلفين في المناسك زيارتها فلا أصل لذلك ولا دليل عليه . والمشروع للمؤمن دائماً هو الاتباع دون الابتداع . (17 / 17 - 415)
230 - المساجد الموجودة بالمدينة المعروفة حالياً فكلها حادثة ما عدا مسجد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومسجد قباء وليس لهذه المساجد غير المسجدين المذكورين خصوصية من صلاة أو دعاء أو غيرهما بل هي كسائر المساجد من أدركته الصلاة فيها صلى مع أهلها، أما قصدها للصلاة فيها والدعاء والقراءة أو نحو ذلك لاعتقاده خصوصية فيها فليس لذلك أصل بل هو من البدع التي يجب إنكارها لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "من عمل عملاً ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد"[12]، أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها (17 / 423)


[1]- رواه البخاري في (الجزية) باب إثم الغادر للبر والفاجر برقم 3189، ومسلم في (الحج) باب تحريم مكة وصيدها برقم 1353 
[2]- رواه مسلم في (الحج) باب فضل المدينة برقم 1362 
[3]- سورة المائدة، الآية 95 
[4]- سورة البقرة، الآية 185 
[5]- رواه البخاري في (الجمعة) باب فضل ما بين القبر والمنبر برقم 1195، ومسلم في (الحج) باب ما بين القبر والمنبر روضة من رياض الجنة برقم 1390 
[6]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند المكثرين من الصحابة) باقي مسند أبي هريرة برقم 10434، وأبو داود في (المناسك) باب زيارة القبور برقم 2041 
[7]- رواه البخاري في (الجمعة) باب فضل الصلاة في مسجد مكة والمدينة برقم 1190، ومسلم في (الحج) باب فضل الصلاة في مسجدي مكة والمدينة برقم 1394 
[8]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند المكثرين من الصحابة) مسند أنس بن مالك برقم 12173 
[9]- سورة الأحزاب، الآية 56 
[10]- رواه مسلم في (الصلاة) باب الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد التشهد برقم 408 
[11]- رواه البخاري في (الجمعة) باب هل على من لم يشهد الجمعة غسل برقم 900، ومسلم في (الصلاة) باب خروج النساء إلى المساجد برقم 442 
[12]- رواه البخاري معلقاً في النجش، ومسلم في (الأقضية) باب نقض الأحكام الباطلة ورد محدثات الأمور برقم 1718

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الحج
231 - الزيارة للمسجد النبوي سنة وليست واجبة وليس لها تعلق بالحج، بل السنة أن يزار المسجد النبوي في جميع السنة، ولا يختص ذلك بوقت الحج لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا تشد الرحال إلا إلى ثلاثة مساجد المسجد الحرام ومسجدي هذا والمسجد الأقصى) متفق عليه، ولقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (صلاة في مسجدي هذا خير من ألف صلاة فيما سواه إلا المسجد الحرام) متفق عليه.
وإذا زار المسجد النبوي شرع له أن يصلي في الروضة ركعتين ثم يسلم على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى صاحبيه أبي بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما، كما يشرع زيارة البقيع والشهداء للسلام على المدفونين هناك من الصحابة وغيرهم والدعاء لهم والترحم عليهم كما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يزورهم، وكان يعلم أصحابه إذا زاروا القبور أن يقولوا: (السلام عليكم أهل الديار من المؤمنين والمسلمين وإنا إن شاء الله بكم لاحقون نسأل الله لنا ولكم العافية) وفي رواية عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يقول إذ زار البقيع: (يرحم الله المستقدمين منا والمستأخرين اللهم اغفر لأهل بقيع الغرقد) ويشرع أيضا لمن زار المسجد النبوي أن يزور مسجد قباء ويصلي فيه ركعتين، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يزوره كل سبت ويصلي فيه ركعتين وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: (من تطهر في بيته فأحسن الطهور ثم أتى مسجد قباء فصلى فيه كان كعمرة)
هذه هي المواضع التي تزار في المدينة المنورة، أما المساجد السبعة ومسجد القبلتين وغيرها من المواضع التي يذكر بعض المؤلفين في المناسك زيارتها فلا أصل لذلك ولا دليل عليه والمشروع للمؤمن دائما هو الاتباع دون الابتداع . (6 / 409)
232 - الزيادات التي في المسجد الحرام والمسجد النبوي لها حكم المزيد، وتضاعف فيها الصلاة كما تضاعف في المسجد الأصلي فضلا من الله وإحسانا (12 / 231)
233 - لا يجوز للمسلم تتبع آثار الأنبياء ليصلي فيها أو ليبني عليها مساجد؛ لأن ذلك من وسائل الشرك، ولهذا كان عمر رضي الله عنه ينهى الناس عن ذلك ويقول: "إنما هلك من كان قبلكم بتتبعهم آثار أنبيائهم"، وقطع رضي الله عنه الشجرة التي في الحديبية التي بويع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تحتها؛ لما رأى بعض الناس يذهبون إليها ويصلون تحتها؛ حسماً لوسائل الشرك، وتحذيراً للأمة من البدع، وكان رضي الله عنه حكيماً في أعماله وسيرته، حريصاً على سد ذرائع الشرك وحسم أسبابه، فجزاه الله عن أمة محمد خيراً، ولهذا لم يبن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم على آثاره صلى الله عليه وسلم في طريق مكة وتبوك وغيرهما مساجد؛ لعلمهم بأن ذلك يخالف شريعته، ويسبب الوقوع في الشرك الأكبر، ولأنه من البدع التي حذر الرسول منها عليه الصلاة والسلام، بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد"[1] متفق عليه من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها (17 / 421)
234 - لا يجوز لأحد أن يتمسح بالحجرة أو يُقَبِّلها أو يطوف بها؛ لأن ذلك لم ينقل عن السلف الصالح، بل هو بدعة منكرة .(16 / 104)
235 - ما يفعله بعض الزوار عند السلام عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم من وضع يمينه على شماله فوق صدره أو تحته كهيئة المصلي فهذه الهيئة لا تجوز عند السلام عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا عند السلام على غيره من الملوك والزعماء وغيرهم؛ لأنها هيئة ذل وخضوع وعبادة لا تصلح إلا لله، كما حكى ذلك الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في الفتح عن العلماء، والأمر في ذلك جلي واضح لمن تأمل المقام وكان هدفه اتباع هدي السلف الصالح . (16 / 110)
236 - ليست زيارة قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم واجبة ولا شرطاً في الحج كما يظنه بعض العامة وأشباههم، بل هي مستحبة في حق من زار مسجد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أو كان قريباً منه .(16 / 111)
237 - الصواب،أن الإحصار يكون بالعدو، ويكون بغير العدو؛ كالمرض . (18 / 7)
238 - الذي أحرم بالحج أو العمرة ثم حبسه حابس عن الطواف والسعي،يبقى على إحرامه،إذا كان يرجو زوال هذا الحابس قريباً؛ كأن يكون المانع سيلاً، أو عدواً يمكن التفاوض معه في الدخول وأداء الطواف والسعي . ولا يعجل في التحلل، كما حدث للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأصحابه (حيث مكنوا مدة) يوم الحديبية للمفاوضة مع أهل مكة،لعلهم يسمحون لهم بالدخول لأداء العمرة بدون قتال، فلما لم يتيسر ذلك،وصمموا على المنع إلا بالحرب، وتم الصلح بينه وبينهم على أن يرجع للمدينة،ويعتمر في العام القادم، نحر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأصحابه هديهم،وحلقوا وتحللوا .وهذا هو المشروع للمحصر، يتمهل، فإن تيسر فك الحصار استمر على إحرامه،وأدى مناسكه، وإن لم يتيسر ذلك وشق عليه المقام،تحلل من هذه العمرة أو الحج - إن كان حاجاً - ولا شيء عليه سوى التحلل بإهراق دم يجزئ في الأضحية، ثم الحلق أو التقصير كما فعله النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم – ولا أصحابه يوم الحديبية، وبذلك يتحلل، كما قال - جل وعلا-:(فإن أحصرتم فما استيسر من الهدي ولا تحلقوا رءوسكم حتى يبلغ الهدي محله)[2]، فالحلق يكون بعد الذبح،ويقوم مقامه التقصير، فينحر أولاً، ثم يحلق أو يقصر، ثم يتحلل ويعود إلى بلاده، فمن لم يجد هدياً صام عشرة أيام،ثم يحلق أو يقصر،ثم يحل (18 / 8)
239 - إذا كان المحصر قد قال في إحرامه: فإن حبسني حابس فمحلي حيث حبستني، حل ولم يكن عليه شيء - لا هدي ولا غيره -؛ لما ثبت في الصحيحين عن عائشة - رضي الله عنها - أن ضباعة بنت الزبير بن عبد المطلب قالت: يا رسول الله:إني أريد الحج وأنا شاكية، فقال لها النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "حجي واشترطي:أن محلي حيث حبستني"[3] (18 / 10)
240 - المحصر ينحر الهدي في محله، سواء كان في الحرم أو في الحل (18 / 12)



[1]- رواه البخاري في (الصلح) باب إذا اصطلحوا على صلح جور برقم 2697، ومسلم في (الأقضية) باب نقض الأحكام الباطلة ورد محدثات الأمور برقم 1718 
[2]- سورة البقرة، الآية 196 .
[3]- رواه البخاري في (النكاح)،باب (الأكفاء في الدين) برقم 5089، ومسلم في (الحج)،باب (جواز اشتراط المحرم التحلل بعذر المرض ونحوه) برقم 1207

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

باب الهدي والأضحية والعقيقة 
1 - إذا أحرم الإنسان بالعمرة في أيام الحج متمتعاً بها إلى الحج، أو بالحج والعمرة جميعاً قارناً، فإنه يلزمه دم، وهو:رأس من الغنم؛ثني من المعز أو جذع من الضأن، أو سُبع بدنة أو،سبع بقرة، يذبحها في أيام النحر بمكة أو منى،فيعطيها الفقراء والمساكين،ويأكل منها ويهدي . هذا هو الواجب عليه. فإذا عجز عن ذلك؛ لذهاب نفقته، أو لفقره وعسره وقلة النفقة، فإنه يصوم ثلاثة أيام في الحج وسبعة إذا رجع إلى أهله،كما أمره الله بذلك . ويجوز أن يصوم عن الثلاثة اليوم الحادي عشر والثاني عشر والثالث عشر، وذلك مستثنى من النهي عن صيامها لجميع الناس،إلا من فقد الهدي فإنه يصوم هذه الأيام الثلاثة؛ لما روى البخاري في صحيحه عن عائشة وابن عمر - رضي الله عنهما - قالا: "لم يرخص في أيام التشريق أن يُصَمْنَ إلا لمن لم يجد الهدي"[1]. وإن صامها قبل يوم عرفة فهو أفضل،إذا كان فقد النفقة متقدماً،ويصوم السبعة عند أهله . (18 / 21)
2 - إذا تيسر له القيمة التي يشتري بها الهدي - ولو بعد أيام الحج - فهو مخير بين ذبحها،ولا حاجة إلى صيام السبعة الأيام عند أهله، أو صيام السبعة الأيام الباقية؛ لأنه قد شرع في الصيام وسقط عنه الهدي، لكن متى ذبح سقط عنه بقية الأيام . مع العلم بأن الواجب ذبحه في الأيام الأربعة،وهي:يوم العيد وأيام التشريق الثلاثة - مع القدرة - ويصير ذبحه بعده قضاء . (18 / 22)
3 - ليس على المفرد هدي - سواء كان حجه فرضاً أو نفلاً - وإن أهدى فهو أفضل (18 / 23)
4 - من أعطى قيمة الهدي شركة الراجحي أو البنك الإسلامي فلا بأس؛ لأنه لا مانع من دفع ثمن الضحية والهدي إليهم، فهم وكلاء مجتهدون وموثوقون . ونرجو أن ينفع الله بهم ويعينهم، ولكن من تولى الذبح بيده ووزعه على الفقراء بنفسه،فهو أفضل وأحوط؛ لأن الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ذبح الضحية بنفسه،وهكذا الهدي،ووكل في بقيته (18 / 28)
5 - الصوم للعاجز عن الهدي أفضل من سؤال الملوك وغيرهم هدياً يذبحه عن نفسه ومن أُعطي هدياً أو غيره من غير مسألة ولا إشراف نفس فلا بأس به، ولو كان حاجاً عن غيره، أي إذا لم يشترط عليه أهل النيابة شراء الهدي من المال المدفوع له، وأما ما يفعله بعض الناس من سؤال الحكومة أو غيرهم شيئاً من الهدي باسم أشخاص يذكرهم وهو كاذب، فهذا لاشك في تحريمه؛ لأنه من التأكل بالكذب، عافانا الله والمسلمين من ذلك. (16 / 89)
6 - من ذبح قبل يوم العيد دم التمتع فإنه لا يجزئه؛ لأن الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم- وأصحابه لم يذبحوا إلا في أيام النحر، وقد قدموا وهم متمتعون في اليوم الرابع من ذي الحجة، وبقيت الأغنام والإبل التي معهم موقوفة حتى جاء يوم النحر . فلو كان ذبحها جائزاً قبل ذلك،لبادر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأصحابه إليه في الأيام الأربعة التي أقاموها قبل خروجهم على عرفات؛ لأن الناس بحاجة إلى اللحوم في ذلك الوقت . فلما لم يذبح النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولا أصحابه حتى جاء يوم النحر،دل ذلك على عدم الإجزاء، وأن الذي ذبح قبل يوم النحر قد خالف السنة،وأتى بشرع جديد فلا يجزئ؛ كمن صلى أو صام قبل الوقت (18 / 29)


[1]- رواه البخاري في (الصوم)،باب (صيام أيام التشريق) برقم 1998 .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

باب الهدي والأضحية والعقيقة 


7 - يجوز ذبح الهدي يوم النحر وفي الأيام الثلاثة بعده، لكن ذبحه يوم النحر أفضل - إن تيسر ذلك - ولا حرج في ذبحه في منى أو في مكة . والسنة في توزيعه – أعني هدي التمتع أو القران – أن يأكل منه،ويتصدق،ويهدي إلى من شاء من أصحابه وإخوانه . (18 / 30)
8 - هدي التمتع والقران لا يجوز ذبحه إلا في الحرم، فإذا ذبحه في غير الحرم؛كعرفات وجدة وغيرهما،فإنه لا يجزئه، ولو وزع لحمه في الحرم . وعليه هدي آخر يذبحه في الحرم - سواء كان جاهلاً أو عالماً -؛ لأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نحر هديه في الحرم، وقال: "خذوا عني مناسككم"[1]، وهكذا أصحابه - رضي الله عنهم - إنما نحروا هديهم في الحرم؛تأسياً به - صلى الله عليه وسلم (18 / 31)
9 - إذا ذبحه - الهدي - في الحرم وتركه للفقراء ليأخذوه فلا حرج، ولكن ينبغي له أن يتحرى الفقراء،ويجتهد في إيصاله إليهم؛حتى تبرأ ذمته بيقين . أما إذا ذبحه وتركه للفقراء يأخذونه،فإنه يجزئ،والفقير بإمكانه أن يسلخه وينتفع بلحمه وجلده، ولكن من التمام والكمال أن يعنى بسلخه وتوزيعه بين الفقراء،وإيصاله إليهم ولو في بيوتهم، وقد جاء عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه نحر بدنات وتركها للفقراء، ولكن هذا محمول على أنه تركه لفقراء موجودين،يأخذونه ويستفيدون منه، أما أن يترك في محل ليس فيه فقراء،فهذا في إجزائه نظر، ولا يبعد أن يقال: إنه لا يجزئ؛ لأنه ما وصل إلى مستحقه . (18 / 33)
10 - إذا كان مستوطناً مكة،فحكمه حكم أهل مكة؛ ليس عليه هدي ولا صيام، أما إن كان إنما أقام لحاجة ونيته العود إلى بلده،فهذا حكمه حكم الآفاقيين . فإذا اعتمر من الحل بعد رمضان ثم حج في ذلك العام،فإنه يكون متمتعاً بالعمرة إلى الحج، وعليه هدي التمتع . فإن لم يجد صام عشرة أيام ثلاثة في الحج وسبعة بعد الفراغ من الحج،أو بعد الرجوع إلى أهله إن سافر إلى أهله .(18 / 34)
11 - حكم الضحية أنها سنة مع اليسار وليست واجبة؛ لأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يضحي بكبشين أملحين، وكان الصحابة يضحون في حياته - صلى الله عليه وسلم- وبعد وفاته، وهكذا المسلمون بعدهم، ولم يرد في الأدلة الشرعية ما يدل على وجوبها، والقول بالوجوب قول ضعيف. (18 / 36)
12 - وقتها – الأضحية - يوم النحر وأيام التشريق في كل سنة، والسنة للمضحي أن يأكل منها، ويهدي لأقاربه وجيرانه ويتصدق منها . ولا يجوز لمن أراد أن يضحي أن يأخذ من شعره ولا من أظفاره ولا من بشرته شيئاً، بعد دخول شهر ذي الحجة حتى يضحي؛ لقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "إذا دخل شهر ذي الحجة وأراد أحدكم أن يضحي، فلا يأخذ من شعره ولا من أظفاره ولا من بشرته شيئاً حتى يضحي"[2]. رواه الإمام مسلم في صحيحه، عن أم سلمة - رضي الله عنها أما الوكيل على الضحية، أو على الوقف الذي فيه أضاحي، فإنه لا يلزمه ترك شعره ولا ظفره ولا بشرته؛ لأنه ليس بمضح، وإنما هذا على المضحي الذي وكله في ذلك، وهكذا الواقف هو المضحي . والناظر على الوقف وكيل منفذ وليس بمضحٍ .(18 / 38 - 46)


[1]- رواه بنحوه مسلم في (الحج)،باب (استحباب رمي جمرة العقبة يوم النحر راكباً) برقم 1297 .
[2]- رواه بنحوه مسلم في (الأضاحي)،باب (نهي من دخل عليه عشر ذي الحجة) برقم 1977 .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

باب الهدي والأضحية والعقيقة 



13 - إذا كنت في بيت مستقل فإنه يشرع لك أن تضحي عنك وعن أهل بيتك، ولا تكفي عنك أضحية والدك عنه وعن أهل بيته؛ لأنك لست معهم في البيت، بل أنت في بيت مستقل. ولا حرج أن يستدين المسلم ليضحي،إذا كان عنده قدرة على الوفاء . (18 / 37)
14 - أما الأضحية عن الميت،فإن كان أوصى بها في ثلث ماله مثلاً، أو جعلها في وقف له،وجب على القائم على الوقف أو الوصية تنفيذها، وإن لم يكن أوصى بها،ولا جعل لها وقفا،وأحب إنسان أن يضحي عن أبيه أو أمه أو غيرهما،فهو حسن، ويعتبر هذا من أنواع الصدقة عن الميت، والصدقة عنه مشروعة في قول أهل السنة والجماعة . وأما الصدقة بثمن الأضحية؛بناء على أنه أفضل من ذبحها، فإن كانت الأضحية منصوصاً عليها في الوقف أو الوصية،لم يجز للوكيل العدول عن ذلك إلى الصدقة بثمنها، أما إن كانت تطوعاً عن غيره،فالأمر في ذلك واسع . وأما الأضحية عن نفس المسلم الحي وعن أهل بيته،فسنة مؤكدة للقادر عليها، وذبحها أفضل من الصدقة بثمنها (18 / 40)
15 - الأضحية من الغنم أفضل، وإذا ضحى بالبقر أو بالإبل فلا حرج , والرسول _صلى الله عليه وسلم _ كان يضحي بكبشين، وأهدى يوم حجة الوداع مائة من الإبل . والمقصود أن من ضحى بالغنم فهي أفضل , ومن ضحى بالبقر أو بالإبل – الناقة عن سبعة , والبقرة عن سبعة – فكله طيب ولا حرج (18 / 43)
16 - قد دلت السنة الصحيحة عن النبي _ صلى الله عليه وسلم _ أن الرأس الواحد من الإبل والبقر والغنم يجزئ عن الرجل وأهل بيته _ وإن كثروا _ أما السبع من البدنة والبقرة , ففي إجزائه عن الرجل وأهل بيته تردد وخلاف بين أهل العلم، والأرجح أنه يجزئ عن الرجل وأهل بيته؛ لأن الرجل وأهل بيته كالشخص الواحد، ولكن الرأس من الغنم أفضل . والله _ سبحانه وتعالى _ أعلم (18 / 44)
17 - الكافر الذي ليس بيننا وبينه حرب؛كالمستأمن أو المعاهد،يعطى من الأضحية ومن الصدقة . (18 / 48)
18 - العقيقة سنة مؤكدة وليست واجبة، عن الذكر شاتان وعن الأنثى واحدة . والسنة أن تذبح في اليوم السابع،ولو سقط ميتاً، والسنة أن يسمى - أيضاً - ويحلق رأسه في اليوم السابع، وإن سمي في اليوم الأول فلا بأس؛ لأن الأحاديث الصحيحة وردت عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بذلك . فقد ثبت عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه سمى ابنه إبراهيم يوم ولد، وسمى عبد الله بن أبي طلحة الأنصاري يوم ولد، وثبت عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من حديث سمرة بن جندب - رضي الله عنه - أنه قال: "كل غلام مرتهن بعقيقة تذبح عنه يوم سابعه،ويحلق،ويسمى"[1]. أخرجه الإمام أحمد وأهل السنن الأربع بإسناد صحيح، وثبت عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من حديث عائشة وأم كرز الكعبية - رضي الله عنهما - أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أمر أن يعقّ عن الغلام شاتان متكافئتان، وعن الأنثى شاة، وثبت عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من حديث عمرو بن شعيب،عن أبيه،عن جده،عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال: "من ولد له ولد فأحب أن ينسك عنه،فلينسك عن الغلام شاتان متكافئتان،وعن الجارية شاة"[2]. وهذه الأحاديث تعم السقط وغيره،إذا كان قد نفخت فيه الروح،وهو الذي ولد في الشهر الخامس وما بعده . والمشروع أن يغسَّل ويكفن ويصلى عليه إذا سقط ميتاً، ويشرع أيضاً أن يسمى ويعق عنه؛ لعموم الأحاديث المذكورة . والله ولي التوفيق . (18 / 48)


[1]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند البصريين)،حديث سمرة بن جندب برقم 19681، وابن ماجة في (الذبائح)،باب (العقيقة) برقم 3165.
[2]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند المكثرين من الصحابة)،مسند عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص - رضي الله عنه - برقم 6674، وأبو داود في (الضحايا،باب (في العقيقة) برقم 2842.

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

باب الهدي والأضحية والعقيقة 


19 - الواجب التغيير،مثل من سمى نفسه عبد الحسين أو عبد النبي أو عبد الكعبة، ثم علم أن التعبيد لا يجوز لغير الله،وليس لأحد أن يعبد لغير الله،بل العبادة لله - عز وجل - مثل: عبد الله، عبد الرحمن، عبد الملك، وعليه أن يغير الاسم مثل عبد النبي أو عبد الكعبة،إلى عبد الله أو عبد الرحمن أو محمد أو أحمد أو صالح،أو نحو ذلك من الأسماء الشرعية . هذا هو الواجب،والنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - غير أسماء كثيرة .أما إذا كان الاسم للأب،فإذا كان الأب حياً فيعلم حتى يغير اسمه، أما إن كان ميتاً،فلا حاجة إلى التغيير ويبقى كما هو؛ لأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لم يغير اسم عبد المطلب،ولا غيَّر أسماء الآخرين المعبدة لغير الله؛كعبد مناف؛لأنهم عُرفوا بها. (18 / 51)
20 - لا يلزمه تغيير اسمه إلا إذا كان معبداً لغير الله، ولكن تحسينه مشروع . فكونه يحسن اسمه من أسماء أعجمية إلى أسماء إسلامية هذا طيب،أما الواجب فلا فإذا كان اسمه:عبد المسيح وأشباهه يغير، أما إذا كان لم يعبد لغير الله مثل:جورج وبولس وغيرهما،فلا يلزمه تغييره؛ لأن هذه أسماء مشتركة تكون للنصارى وتكون لغيرهم . وبالله التوفيق (18 / 55)
21 - - هذه الأسماء: هدى، ورحمة وبركة وإيمان - لا حرج فيها؛مثل عامر، صالح، سعيد،كلها أسماء جائزة،فلا حرج فيها - إن شاء الله - (18 / 53)
22 - التسمية بـ (ريناد) أو (رناد)، فلا أعلم به بأساً، لكن اختيار بعض الأسماء المعروفة الطيبة أولى منها . (24 / 58)
23 - ليس طه وياسين من أسماء النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في أصح قولي العلماء، بل هما من الحروف المقطعة في أوائل السور؛مثل: (ص) و (ق) و (ن) ونحوها (18 / 54)
24 - لا بأس بالتصغير في الأسماء المعبدة وغيرها،ولا أعلم أن أحداً من أهل العلم منعه، وهو كثير في الأحاديث والآثار؛كأنيس وحميد وعبيد وأشباه ذلك . لكن إذا فعل ذلك مع من يكرهه،فالأظهر تحريم ذلك؛ لأنه حينئذ من جنس التنابز بالألقاب،الذي نهى الله عنه في كتابه الكريم، إلا أن يكون لا يُعرف إلا بذلك،فلا بأس،كما صرح به أئمة الحديث في رجال؛كالأعمش، والأعرج ونحوهما (18 / 54)
25 - حفلات الميلاد من البدع التي بينها أهل العلم،وهي داخلة في قول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد"[1]. متفق عليه من حديث عائشة- رضي الله عنها -، وقال - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أيضاً: "من عمل عملاً ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد"[2]. أخرجه الإمام مسلم في صحيحه. (18 / 57)


[1]- رواه البخاري في (الصلح) باب (إذا اصطلحوا على صلح جور) برقم 2697، ومسلم في (الأقضية) باب (نقض الأحكام الباطلة ورد محدثات الأمور) برقم 1718 .
[2]- رواه البخاري معلقاً في باب (النجش)، ومسلم في (الأقضية)،باب (نقض الأحكام الباطلة ورد محدثات الأمور) برقم 1718.

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الجهاد

1 - انتشار الإسلام بالدعوة كان هو الأساس وهو الأصل، وأما الجهاد بالسيف فكان منفذا للحق وقامعاً للفساد عند وجود المعارضين الواقفين في طريق الدعوة. وبالجهاد والدعوة فتحت الفتوحات بسبب أن أكثر الخلق لا يقبل الدعوة بمجردها لمخالفتها لهواه، ولما في نفسه من حب للشهوات المحرمة ورياسته الفاسدة الظالمة فجاء الجهاد يقمع هؤلاء ويزيحهم عن مناصبهم التي كانوا فيها عقبة كأداء في طريق الدعوة، فالجهاد مناصر للدعوة ومحقق لمقاصدها ومعين للدعاة على أداء واجبهم (3 / 122) (6 / 287)
2 - أما قول من قال بأن القتال للدفاع فقط، فهذا القول ما علمته لأحد من العلماء القدامى، أن الجهاد شرع في الإسلام بعد آية السيف للدفاع فقط، وأن الكفار لا يبدءون بالقتال وإنما يشرع للدفاع فقط. وقد كتب بعض إخواننا رسالة في الرد على هذا القول وفي الرد على رسالة افتراها بعض الناس على شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، زعم فيها أنه يرى أن الجهاد للدفاع فقط. وهذا الكاتب هو فضيلة العلامة: الشيخ سليمان بن حمدان رسالة ذكر فيها أن هذا القول منقول عن بعض أهل الكوفة، وإنما اشتهر بين الكتاب مؤخراً.. وأما العلماء فلم يشتهر بينهم، وإنما المعروف بين العلماء أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بعدما هاجر أذن له في القتال مطلقاً، ثم فرض عليه الجهاد وأمر بأن يقاتل من قاتل، ويكف عمن كف، ثم بعد ذلك أنزل الله عليه الآيات الآمرة بالجهاد مطلقاً، وعدم الكف عن أحد حتى يدخل في دين الله، أو يؤدي الجزية إن كان من أهلها كما تقدم. وهذا هو المعروف في كلام أهل العلم. وقد تقدم ذكر قول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في الجمع بين النصوص وأنه هو الأقرب ولا نسخ، وإنما تختلف الأحوال بقوة المسلمين وضعفهم: فإذا ضعف المسلمون جاهدوا بحسب حالهم، وإذا عجزوا عن ذلك اكتفوا بالدعوة، وإذا قووا بعض القوة قاتلوا من بدأهم ومن قرب منهم، وكفوا عمن كف عنهم، وإذا قووا وصار لهم السلطان والغلبة، قاتلوا الجميع وجاهدوا الجميع حتى يسلموا، أو يؤدوا الجزية، إلا من لا تؤخذ منهم كالعرب عند جمع من أهل العلم. (3 / 196)
3 - لا ريب أن مكافحة المسكرات والمخدرات من أعظم الجهاد في سبيل الله، ومن أهم الواجبات التعاون بين أفراد المجتمع في مكافحة ذلك؛ لأن مكافحتها في مصلحة الجميع؛ ولأن فشوها ورواجها مضرة على الجميع ومن قتل في سبيل مكافحة هذا الشر وهو حسن النية فهو من الشهداء، ومن أعان على فضح هذه الأوكار وبيانها للمسئولين فهو مأجور وبذلك يعتبر مجاهدا في سبيل الحق وفي مصلحة المسلمين وحماية مجتمعهم مما يضر بهم (4 / 410)(18 / 425)
4 - بينا أكثر من مرة أن الجهاد فرض كفاية، لا فرض عين، وعلى جميع المسلمين أن يجاهدوا في نصر إخوانهم بالنفس والمال، والسلاح، والدعوة والمشورة، فإذا خرج منهم من يكفي سلم الجميع من الإثم، وإذا تركوه كلهم أثموا جميعا، فعلى المسلمين في المملكة، وإفريقيا، والمغرب، وغيرها أن يبذلوا طاقتهم والأقرب فالأقرب، فإذا حصلت الكفاية من دولة أو دولتين أو ثلاث أو أكثر سقط عن الباقين، وهم مستحقون للنصر والتأييد، والواجب مساعدتهم ضد عدوهم؛ لأنهم مظلومون، والله أمر بالجهاد للجميع، وعليهم أن يجاهدوا ضد أعداء الله حتى ينصروا إخوانهم، وإذا تركوا ذلك أثموا وإذا قام به من يكفي سقط الإثم عن الباقين (7 / 338)

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الجهاد



5 - الجهاد جهادان: جهاد طلب، وجهاد دفاع . والمقصود منهما جميعاً،هو تبليغ دين الله،ودعوة الناس إليه،وإخراجهم من الظلمات إلى النور، وإعلاء دين الله في أرضه،وأن يكون الدين كله لله وحده (18 / 70)
6- ثبت عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه أخذ الجزية من مجوس هجر، فهؤلاء الأصناف الثلاثة من الكفار،وهم:اليهود والنصارى والمجوس،ثبت بالنص أخذ الجزية منهم،فالواجب أن يجاهدوا ويقاتلوا - مع القدرة - حتى يدخلوا في الإسلام،أو يؤدوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون، أما غيرهم فالواجب قتالهم حتى يسلموا - في أصح قولي العلماء - لأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قاتل العرب حتى دخلوا في دين الله أفواجاً، ولم يطلب منهم الجزية، ولو كان أخذها منهم جائزاً تُحقن به دماؤهم وأموالهم لبينه لهم، ولو وقع ذلك لنقل . وذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى جواز أخذها من جميع الكفار؛ لحديث بريدة المشهور في ذلك المخرج في صحيح مسلم، والكلام في هذه المسألة،وتحرير الخلاف فيها وبيان الأدلة مبسوط في كتب أهل العلم،من أراده وجده . ويستثنى من الكفار في القتال:النساء،والصبيان،والشيخ الهرم،ونحوهم ممن ليس من أهل القتال،ما لم يشاركوا فيه،فإن شاركوا فيه وساعدوا عليه بالرأي والمكيدة قوتلوا،كما هو معلوم من الأدلة الشرعية (18 / 72)
7 - قد كان الجهاد في الإسلام على أطوار ثلاثة:الطور الأول: الإذن للمسلمين في ذلك من غير إلزام لهم،كما في قوله - سبحانه -: (أُذن للذين يقاتلون بأنهم ظلموا وإن الله على نصرهم لقدير)[1].
الطور الثاني: "الأمر بقتال من قاتل المسلمين،والكف عمن كف عنهم، وفي هذا النوع نزل قوله - تعالى -:(لا إكراه في الدين قد تبين الرشد من الغي)[2]، وقوله - تعالى:(وقل الحق من ربكم فمن شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر)[3]، وقوله - تعالى:(وقاتلوا في سبيل الله الذين يقاتلونكم ولا تعتدوا إن الله لا يحب المعتدين)[4]،في قول جماعة من أهل العلم، وقوله - تعالى - في سورة النساء: (ودوا لو تكفرون كما كفروا فتكونون سواء فلا تتخذوا منهم أولياء حتى يهاجروا في سبيل الله فإن تولوا فخذوهم واقتلوهم حيث وجدتموهم ولا تتخذوا منهم ولياً ولا نصيراً)[5]،والآية بعدها.
الطور الثالث: جهاد المشركين مطلقاً،وغزوهم في بلادهم،حتى لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدين كله لله؛ ليعم الخير أهل الأرض، وتتسع رقعة الإسلام، ويزول من طريق الدعوة دعاة الكفر والإلحاد، وينعم العباد بحكم الشريعة العادل، وتعاليمها السمحة، وليخرجوا بهذا الدين القويم من ضيق الدنيا إلى سعة الإسلام، ومن عبادة الخلق إلى عبادة الخالق - سبحانه - ومن ظلم الجبابرة إلى عدل الشريعة وأحكامها الرشيدة . وهذا هو الذي استقر عليه أمر الإسلام، وتوفي عليه نبينا محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأنزل الله فيه قوله - عز وجل - في سورة براءة – وهي من آخر ما نزل -: (فإذا انسلخ الأشهر الحرم فاقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم)[6]، وقوله - سبحانه - في سورة الأنفال: (وقاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدين كله لله)[7]، والأحاديث السابقة كلها تدل على هذا القول،وتشهد له بالصحة . وقد ذهب بعض أهل العلم،إلى أن الطور الثاني؛وهو القتال لمن قاتل المسلمين والكف عمن كف عنهم،قد نسخ؛ لأنه كان في حال ضعف المسلمين، فلما قواهم الله وكثر عددهم وعدتهم،أمروا بقتال من قاتلهم ومن لم يقاتلهم، حتى يكون الدين كله لله وحده،أو يؤدوا الجزية إن كانوا من أهلها .
وذهب آخرون من أهل العلم،إلى أن الطور الثاني لم ينسخ،بل هو باق يعمل به عند الحاجة إليه، فإذا قوي المسلمون واستطاعوا بدء عدوهم بالقتال وجهاده في سبيل الله،فعلوا ذلك؛عملاً بآية التوبة وما جاء في معناها، أما إذا لم يستطيعوا ذلك فإنهم يقاتلون من قاتلهم واعتدى عليهم، ويكفون عمن كف عنهم؛عملاً بآية النساء وما ورد في معناها .وهذا القول أصح وأولى من القول بالنسخ، وهو اختيار شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - . (18 / 73) (128)
8 - الرباط:هو الإقامة في الثغور،وهي الأماكن التي يخاف على أهلها من أعداء الإسلام، والمرابط هو المقيم فيها، المعد نفسه للجهاد في سبيل الله،والدفاع عن دينه وإخوانه المسلمين . (18 / 81)


[1]- سورة الحج، الآية 39 .

[2]- سورة البقرة، الآية 256 .

[3]- سورة الكهف، الآية 29 . 

[4]- سورة البقرة، الآية 190 .

[5]- سورة النساء، الآية 89 .

[6]- سورة التوبة، الآية 5 .

[7]- سورة الأنفال، الآية 39 .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الجهاد



9 - الجهاد أقسام: بالنفس، والمال، والدعاء، والتوجيه والإرشاد، والإعانة على الخير من أي طريق . وأعظم الجهاد: الجهاد بالنفس، ثم الجهاد بالمال،والجهاد بالرأي والتوجيه . والدعوة كذلك من الجهاد، فالجهاد بالنفس أعلاها . (18 / 419)
10 - كل من سماه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - شهيداً،فإنه يسمى شهيداً؛ كالمطعون،والمبطون،وصاحب الهدم،والغرق،والقتيل في سبيل الله،والقتيل دون دينه،أو دون ماله،أو دون أهله،أو دون دمه، لكنهم كلهم يغسلون ويصلى عليهم،ما عدا الشهيد في المعركة، فإنه لا يغسل ولا يصلى عليه إذا مات في المعركة؛ لأن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لم يغسل شهداء أحد الذين ماتوا في المعركة،ولم يصل عليهم،كما رواه البخاري في صحيحه عن جابر - رضي الله عنه - (18 / 423)
11 - لابد من جهاد النفس في لزوم الحق،والثبات على التوبة؛ لأن النفس تحتاج إلى جهاد، يقول الله - عز وجل -: (ومن جاهد فإنما يجاهد لنفسه)[1]، ويقول - عز وجل -: (والذين جاهدوا فينا لنهدينهم سبلنا وإن الله لمع المحسنين)[2]. (18 / 427)
12 - تجوز الهدنة مع الأعداء مطلقة ومؤقتة، إذا رأى ولي الأمر المصلحة في ذلك؛ لقول الله - سبحانه -: (وإن جنحوا للسلم فاجنح لها وتوكل على الله إنه هو السميع العليم)[3]، ولأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فعلهما جميعاً،كما صالح أهل مكة على ترك الحرب عشر سنين، يأمن فيها الناس، ويكف بعضهم عن بعض، وصالح كثيرا من قبائل العرب صلحاً مطلقاً، فلما فتح الله عليه مكة، نبذ إليهم عهودهم، وأجل من لا عهد له أربعة أشهر، كما في قوله - سبحانه -: (براءة من الله ورسوله إلى الذين عاهدتم من المشركين . فسيحوا في الأرض أربعة أشهر) الآية[4]. وبعث - صلى الله عليه وسلم - المنادين بذلك عام تسع من الهجرة بعد الفتح مع الصديق،لما حج - رضي الله عنه - ولأن الحاجة والمصلحة الإسلامية قد تدعو إلى الهدنة المطلقة، ثم قطعها عند زوال الحاجة، كما فعل ذلك النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -وقد بسط العلامة ابن القيم - رحمه الله - القول في ذلك في كتابه (أحكام أهل الذمة)، واختار ذلك شيخه،شيخ الإسلامابن تيمية،وجماعة من أهل العلم . (18 / 439)


[1]- سورة العنكبوت، الآية 6 .

[2]- سورة العنكبوت، الآية 69 .

[3]- سورة الأنفال، الآية 61 .

[4]- سورة التوبة، الآيتان 1، 2

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الأطعمة والصيد والذكاة
1 - التبذير هو: صرف الأموال في غير وجهها، إما في المعاصي، وإما في غير فائدة لعبا وتساهلا بالأموال . أما الإسراف فهو: الزيادة التي لا وجه لها، يزيد في الطعام والشراب بلا حاجة، يكفيه مثلا كيلو من الطعام أو كيلو من اللحم، أو ما شابه ذلك فيزيد طعاما ولحوما لا حاجة لها، تلقى في التراب وفي القمائم، هذا يسمى إسرافا . وأما إتلاف الأموال بغير حق وصرفها في غير حق فيسمى تبذيرا، وبين سبحانه أن المبذرين إخوان الشياطين . لأنهم شابهوهم في اللعب والإضاعة والمعاصي (4 / 113)
2 - الشبع الذي لا يضر لا بأس به . فالناس كانوا يأكلون ويشبعون في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وفي غيره، ولكن يخشى من الشبع الظاهر الزائد، وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في بعض الأحيان يدعى إلى ولائم، ويضيف الناس ويأمرهم بالأكل فيأكلون ويشبعون، ثم يأكل بعد ذلك عليه الصلاة والسلام ومن بقي من الصحابة . وفي عهده يروى أن جابر بن عبد الله الأنصاري دعا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم الأحزاب يوم غزوة الخندق إلى طعام على ذبيحة صغيرة - سخلة - وعلى شيء من شعير فأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يقطع الخبز واللحم وجعل يدعو عشرة عشرة فيأكلون ويشبعون ثم يخرجون ويأتي عشرة آخرون وهكذا فبارك الله في الشعير وفي السخلة وأكل منها جمع غفير وبقي منها بقية عظيمة حتى صرفوها للجيران والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات يوم أيضا سقى أهل الصفة لبنا قال أبو هريرة فسقيتهم حتى رووا ثم قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " اشرب يا أبا هريرة " قال شربت ثم قال " اشرب " فشربت ثم قال " اشرب " فشربت ثم قلت والذي بعثك بالحق لا أجد له مسلكا ثم أخذ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما بقي وشرب عليه الصلاة والسلام وهذا يدل على جواز الشبع وجواز الري، لكن من غير مضرة (4 / 123)
3 - ذبائح أهل الكتاب - حكمها الحل والإباحة بالإجماع ما لم يعلم أنها ذبحت على غير الوجه الشرعي كالخنق ونحوه؛ لقول الله سبحانه: ﴿الْيَوْمَ أُحِلَّ لَكُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتُ وَطَعَامُ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حِلٌّ لَكُمْ وَطَعَامُكُمْ حِلٌّ لَهُمْ﴾[1] الآية من سورة المائدة (4 / 268) (23 / 16)
4 - هذه الحشرات - كالنمل والصراصير والبعوض ونحوها - إذا حصل منها الأذى تقتل لكن بغير النار من أنواع المبيدات . لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "خمس من الدواب كلهن فواسق يقتلن في الحل والحرم الغراب والحدأة والفأرة والعقرب والكلب العقور" وجاء في الحديث الآخر الصحيح ذكر الحية . وهذا الحديث الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يدل على شرعية قتل هذه الأشياء المذكورة وما في معناها من المؤذيات كالنمل والصراصير والبعوض والذباب والسباع دفعا لأذاها، أما إذا كان النمل لا يؤذي فإنه لا يقتل، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن قتل النملة والنحلة والهدهد والصرد، وذلك إذا لم يؤذ شيء منها . أما إذا حصل منه أذى فإنه يلحق بالخمس المذكورة في الحديث . والله ولي التوفيق . (5 / 301) (7 / 149)
5 - الذي عليه الأئمة الأربعة وعامة أهل العلم هو: تحريم شحمه - الخنزير - تبعاً للحمه، وحكاه الإمام القرطبي والعلامة الشوكاني؛ لأنه إذا نص على تحريم الأشرف، فالأدنى أولى بالتحريم؛ ولأن الشحم تابع للحم عند الإطلاق؛ فيعمه النهي والتحريم؛ ولأنه متصل به اتصال خلقة؛ فيحصل به من الضرر ما يحصل بملاصقه، وهو اللحم؛ ولأنه قد ورد في الأحاديث الصحيحة عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما يدل على تحريم الخنزير بجميع أجزائه، والسنة تفسر القرآن، وتوضح معناه، ولم يخالف في هذا أحد فيما نعلم، ولو فرضنا وجود خلاف لبعض الناس، فهو خلاف شاذ مخالف للأدلة والإجماع الذي قبله، فلا يلتفت إليه . (23 / 11)


[1] - سورة المائدة الآية 5.

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الأطعمة والصيد والذكاة
6 - قد أجمع علماء الإسلام على تحريم ذبائح المشركين من عُباد الأوثان، ومنكري الأديان، ونحوهم من جميع أصناف الكفار غير اليهود والنصارى والمجوس، وأجمعوا على إباحة ذبيحة أهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى . واختلفوا في ذبيحة المجوس – عباد النار – فذهب الأئمة الأربعة والأكثرون إلى تحريمها؛ إلحاقاً للمجوس بعباد الأوثان، وسائر صنوف الكفار من غير أهل الكتاب، وذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى حل ذبيحتهم؛ إلحاقاً لهم بأهل الكتاب . وهذا قول ضعيف جداً، بل باطل، والصواب ما عليه جمهور أهل العلم؛ من تحريم ذبيحة المجوس كذبيحة سائر المشركين؛ لأنهم من جنسهم، فيما عدا الجزية، وإنما شابه المجوس أهل الكتاب في أخذ الجزية منهم فقط، والحجة في ذلك قول الله - سبحانه - في كتابه الكريم في سورة (المائدة): {الْيَوْمَ أُحِلَّ لَكُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتُ وَطَعَامُ الَّذِينَ { أُوتُواْ الْكِتَابَ حِلٌّ لَّكُمْ وَطَعَامُكُمْ حِلُّ لَّهُمْ}[1]. فصرح - سبحانه - أن طعام أهل الكتاب حل لنا، وطعامهم: ذبائحهم، كما قاله ابن عباس وغيره من أهل العلم _ ومفهوم الآية: أن طعام غير أهل الكتاب من الكفار حرام علينا، وبذلك قال أهل العلم قاطبة، إلا ما عرفت من الخلاف الشاذ الضعيف في ذبيحة المجوس . (4 / 435) (23 / 13)
7 - إذا كانت اللحوم المذكورة مستوردة من بلاد أهل الكتاب حل أكلها، ما لم تعلم ما يدل على حرمتها؛ لقول الله - سبحانه وتعالى -: {الْيَوْمَ أُحِلَّ لَكُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتُ وَطَعَامُ الَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ الْكِتَابَ حِلٌّ لَّكُمْ وَطَعَامُكُمْ حِلُّ لَّهُمْ}[2] الآية . وكون بعض المجازر في بعض بلاد أهل الكتاب تذبح ذبحاً غير شرعي، لا يوجب ذلك تحريم الذبائح المستوردة من بلاد أهل الكتاب، حتى تعلم أن تلك الذبيحة المعينة من المجزرة التي تذبح ذبحاً غير شرعي؛ لأن الأصل الحل والسلامة حتى تعلم ما يقتضي خلاف ذلك . (23 / 18)
8 - إذا كانت المنطقة التي فيها اللحوم المذكورة ليس فيها إلا أهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى، فذبيحتهم حلال، ولو لم تعلم كيف ذبحوها؛ لأن الأصل حل ذبائحهم؛ لقول الله - عز وجل -: {الْيَوْمَ أُحِلَّ لَكُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتُ وَطَعَامُ الَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ الْكِتَابَ حِلٌّ لَّكُمْ وَطَعَامُكُمْ حِلُّ لَّهُمْ}[3] الآية . فإن كان في المنطقة غيرهم من الكفار فلا تأكل؛ لاشتباه الحلال بالحرام، وهكذا إن علمت أن الذين يبيعون هذه اللحوم يذبحون على غير الوجه الشرعي؛ كالخنق والصعق، فلا تأكل - سواء كان الذابح مسلماً أو كافراً -؛ لقول الله - عز وجل -: {حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةُ وَالْدَّمُ وَلَحْمُ الْخِنْزِيرِ وَمَا أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللّهِ بِهِ وَالْمُنْخَنِقَ  ةُ وَالْمَوْقُوذَة  ُ وَالْمُتَرَدِّي  َةُ وَالنَّطِيحَةُ وَمَا أَكَلَ السَّبُعُ إِلاَّ مَا ذَكَّيْتُمْ}[4]. الآية (23 / 20)
9 - الأصل الحل من الأجبان الموجودة بين المسلمين، حتى يعلم أن فيها شيئاً نجساً، وإلا فالأصل حلها فيما يجلب من بلادنا، فالأصل فيه الحل، إلا أن يعلم يقيناً أن فيه ما يحرمه. (23 / 21)
10 - النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم – قال -في الضبع- : ((إنها صيد))[5]، فالضبع صيدٌ بنص الحديث الصحيح عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولله فيها حكم، فالذين يعرفون لحمها وجربوه، يقولون فيه فوائد كثيرة لأمراض كثيرة، والمقصود أنها حِلّ، وإذا ذبحها ونظفها، وألقى ما في بطنها وطبخها، فإنها حل كسائر أنواع الصيد (23 / 34)
[1]- سورة المائدة، الآية 5.
[2]- سورة المائدة، الآية 5 .
[3]- سورة المائدة، الآية 5 .
[4]- سورة المائدة، الآية 3 .
[5]- أخرجه الترمذي برقم: 1713 (كتاب الأطعمة)، باب (ما جاء في أكل الضبع)، وأبو داود برقم: 1860 (كتاب المناسك)، باب (ما جاء في جزاء الضبع)، والنسائي برقم: 4249 (كتاب الصيد والذبائح)، باب (الضبع) .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الأطعمة والصيد والذكاة
11 - قد اختلف العلماء – رحمهم الله – في حكمه - النيص -، فمنهم من أحله ومنهم من حرمه، وأصح القولين أنه حلال؛ لأن الأصل في الحيوانات الحل،فلا يحرم منها إلا ما حرمه الشرع، ولم يرد في الشرع ما يدل على تحريم هذا الحيوان، وهو يتغذى بالنبات كالأرنب والغزال، وليس من ذوات الناب المفترسة، فلم يبق وجه لتحريمه . والحيوان المذكور نوع من القنافذ، ويسمى الدلدل، ويعلو جلده شوك طويل، وقد سئل ابن عمر - رضي الله عنهما – عن القنفذ، فقرأ قوله - تعالى -: {قُل لاَّ أَجِدُ فِي مَا أُوْحِيَ إِلَيَّ مُحَرَّمًا عَلَى طَاعِمٍ يَطْعَمُهُ إِلاَّ أَن يَكُونَ مَيْتَةً أَوْ دَمًا مَّسْفُوحًا أَوْ لَحْمَ خِنزِير}[1]. الآية، فقال شيخ عنده: إن أبا هريرة روى عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال: ((إنه خبيث من الخبائث))، فقال ابن عمر: إن كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال ذلك، فهو كما قاله[2]. فاتضح من كلامه - رضي الله عنه – أنه لا يعلم أن الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال في شأن القنفذ شيئاً، كما اتضح من كلامه - أيضاً - عدم تصديقه الشيخ المذكور، والحديث المذكور ضعفه البيهقي وغيره من أهل العلم؛ بجهالة الشيخ المذكور . فعلم مما ذكرنا صحة القول بحله، وضعف القول بتحريمه (23 / 35)
12 - ليس الأكل مع الكافر حراماً، إذا دعت الحاجة إلى ذلك أو لمصلحة شرعية، لكن لا تتخذهم أصحاباً، فتأكل معهم من غير سبب شرعي أو مصلحة شرعية، ولا تؤانسهم، وتضحك معهم، ولكن إذا دعت إلى ذلك حاجة؛ كالأكل مع الضيف، أو ليدعوهم إلى الله ويرشدهم إلى الحق، أو لأسباب أخرى شرعية، فلا بأس . وإباحة طعام أهل الكتاب لنا، لا تقتضي اتخاذهم أصحاباً وجلساء، ولا تقتضي مشاركتهم في الأكل والشرب من دون حاجة، ولا مصلحة شرعية . (10 / 154) (23 / 38) 
13 - لا حرج في جعل بيارة لغسل الأواني والأيدي من الطعام مع الفضولات الأخرى؛ لأن الدسم في الأيدي والأواني ليس بطعام . أما الخبز واللحوم وأنواع الأطعمة، فلا يجوز طرحها في البيارات، بل يجب دفعها إلى من يحتاج إليها، أو وضعها في مكان بارز لا يمتهن، رجاء أن يأخذها من يحتاجها إلى دوابه، أو يأكلها بعض الدواب والطيور، ولا يجوز وضعها في القمامة، ولا في المواضع القذرة، ولا في الطريق، لما في ذلك من الامتهان لها، ولما في وضعها في الطريق من الامتهان، وإيذاء من يسلك الطريق . (23 / 39)
14 - لا يجوز استعمال الجرائد سفرة للأكل عليها، ولا جعلها ملفاً للحوائج، ولا امتهانها بسائر أنواع الامتهان، إذا كان فيها شيء من الآيات القرآنية أو من ذكر الله - عز وجل - والواجب - إذا كان الحال ما ذكرنا - حفظها في محل مناسب، أو إحراقها، أو دفنها في أرض طيبة.(23 / 40)
15 - دلت الأدلة الشرعية على أن شرب الدخان من الأمور المحرمة شرعاً، وذلك لما اشتمل عليه من الخبث والأضرار الكثيرة . والله - سبحانه - لم يبح لعباده من المطاعم والمشارب إلا ما كان طيباً نافعاً، أما ما كان ضاراً لهم في دينهم أو دنياهم أو مغيراً لعقولهم، فإن الله - سبحانه - قد حرمه عليهم، وهو - عز وجل - أرحم بهم من أنفسهم، وهو الحكيم العليم في أقواله وأفعاله وشرعه وقدره؛ فلا يحرم شيئاً عبثاً، ولا يخلق شيئاً باطلاً، ولا يأمر بشيء ليس للعباد فيه فائدة؛ لأنه - سبحانه - أحكم الحاكمين وأرحم الراحمين، وهو العالم بما يصلح العباد، وينفعهم في العاجل والآجل، كما قال - سبحانه - {إِنَّ رَبَّكَ حَكِيمٌ عَلِيمٌ}[3]، وقال - عز وجل -: {إِنَّ اللّهَ كَانَ عَلِيما حَكِيمًا}[4]. (23 / 44 – 51)
[1]- سورة الأنعام، الآية 145 .
[2]- أخرجه أحمد برقم: 8597 (باقي مسند المكثرين) . 
[3]- سورة الأنعام، الآية 128 .
[4]- سورة النساء، الآية 11 .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الأطعمة والصيد والذكاة

16 - لا ريب في تحريم القات والدخان؛ لمضارهما الكثيرة، وتخديرهما في بعض الأحيان، وإسكارهما في بعض الأحيان - كما صرح بذلك الثقات العارفون بهما - وقد ألف العلماء في تحريمهما مؤلفات كثيرة، ومنهم شيخنا العلامة الشيخ / محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ - مفتي البلاد السعودية سابقاً – رحمه الله - (23 / 53)
17 - لا أعلم ما يدل على نجاسته - القات -؛ لكونه شجرة معروفة، والأصل في الشجر وأنواع النبات الطهارة، ولكن استعماله محرم - في أصح قولي العلماء - لما فيه من المضار الكثيرة. (23 / 55)
18 - يقول البعض: إن الشاي هو من الخمور؛ لأن تحضيره يتم عن طريق تخمير أوراق نبات الشاي الأخضر لتصبح سوداء ؟
لا أصل لهذا القول فيما نعلم (23 / 58)
19 - إذا كانت البيرة سليمة مما يسكر فلا بأس، أما إذا كانت مشتملة على شيء من مادة السُّكْر فلا يجوز شربها، وهكذا بقية المسكرات - سواء كانت مشروبة أو مأكولة - يجب الحذر منها، ولا يجوز شرب شيء منها ولا أكله؛ لقول الله - عزوجل -: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ وَالأَنصَابُ وَالأَزْلاَمُ رِجْسٌ مِّنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَن يُوقِعَ بَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاء فِي الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ وَيَصُدَّكُمْ عَن ذِكْرِ اللّهِ وَعَنِ الصَّلاَةِ فَهَلْ أَنتُم مُّنتَهُونَ}[1]. ولقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ((كل مسكر خمر، وكل مسكر حرام))[2]. خرجه الإمام مسلم في صحيحه . (23 / 58)
20 - لا يجوز الجلوس مع قوم يشربون الخمر إلا أن تنكر عليهم، فإن قبلوا وإلا فارقتهم؛ لقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ((من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فلا يجلس على مائدة يدار عليها الخمر))[3]. خرجه الإمام أحمد والترمذي بإسناد حسن ولأن الجلوس معهم وسيلة إلى مشاركتهم في عملهم السيئ، أو الرضا به (23 / 61)
[1]- سورة المائدة، الآيتان 90، 91 .
[2]- أخرجه مسلم برقم: 3733 (كتاب الأشربة)، باب (بيان أن كل مسكر خمر، وأن كل خمر حرام) . 
[3]- أخرجه الترمذي برقم: 2725 (كتاب الأدب)، باب (ما جاء في دخول الحمام)، وأحمد برقم: 120 (مسند العشرة المبشرين بالجنة)

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الأطعمة والصيد والذكاة
21 - مما يتعلق بالذكاة لمباح الأكل بوجه تفصيلي خاص، نسوق طائفة مما يتعلق بجانب الإحسان إليه عند تذكيته، ومنه: المستحبات الآتية:
1-عرض الماء على ما يراد ذبحه؛ للحديث السابق: ((إن الله كتب الإحسان على كل شيء)) . الحديث .
2 -أن تكون آله الذبح حادة وجيدة، وأن يمرها الذابح على محل الذكاة بقوة وسرعة، ومحله اللبة من الإبل، والحلق من غيرها من المقدور على تذكيته .
3-أن تنحر الإبل قائمة معقولة يدها اليسرى - إن تيسر - موجهة إلى القبلة .
4-وذبح غير الإبل مضجعة على جنبها الأيسر - إن كان أيسر للذابح - ويضع رجله على صفحة عنقها، غير مشدودة الأيدي أو الأرجل، وبدون ليِّ شيء منها أو كسره قبل زهوق روحها وسكون حركتها، ويكره خلع رقبتها كذلك، أو أن تذبح وأخرى تنظر . هذه المذكورات مما يستحب عند التذكية للحيوان؛ رحمة به، وإحساناً إليه . ويكره خلافها مما لا إحسان فيه؛ كجره برجله، فقد روى عبد الرازق موقوفاً: أن ابن عمر رأى رجلا يجر شاة برجلها ليذبحها، فقال له: ((ويلك، قدها إلى الموت قوداً جميلاً)) . أو أن يحد الشفرة والحيوان يبصره وقت الذبح؛ لما ثبت في مسند الإمام أحمد عن ابن عمر - رضي الله عنهما -: ((أمر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن تحد الشفار وأن توارى عن البهائم))[1]، وما ثبت في معجمي الطبراني الكبير والأوسط، ورجاله رجال الصحيح، عن عبد الله بن عباس - رضي الله عنهما – قال: مر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على رجل واضع رجله على صفحة شاة وهو يحد شفرته، وهي تلحظ إليه ببصرها، قال: ((أفلا قبل هذا ؟ أتريد أن تميتها موتتين))[2].
أما غير المقدور على تذكيته؛ كالصيد الوحشي أو المتوحش، وكالبعير يند فلم يقدر عليه، فيجوز رميه بسهم أو نحوه، بعد التسمية عليه، مما يسيل الدم غير عظم وظفر، ومتى قتله السهم جاز أكله؛ لأن قتله بذلك في حكم تذكية المقدور عليه تذكية شرعية، ما لم يحتمل موته بغير السهم أو معه . (23 / 73)
22 - كل من كان يدين بالإسلام ويسلك مذهب أهل السنة، ذبيحته حلال، ومن قال: إن ذبيحتك ليست حلالاً فقد أخطأ وغلط، ما دمت - بحمد الله - تسير على مذهب أهل السنة في الإخلاص لله، واتباع شريعته . (23 / 76)
23 - إذا كان مسلماً يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله، ولا يعرف عنه ما يقتضي كفره، فإن ذبيحته تكون حلالاً إلا إذا عُرف عنه أنه قد أتى بشيء من الشرك؛ كدعاء الجن أو دعاء الأموات أو الاستغاثة بهم، فهذا نوع من الشرك الأكبر، ومثل هذا لا تؤكل ذبيحته . ومن أمثلة دعاء الجن أن يقول: افعلوا كذا أو افعلوا كذا، أو أعطوني كذا، أو افعلوا بفلان كذا، وهكذا من يدعو أصحاب القبور، أو يدعو الملائكة ويستغيث بهم، أو ينذر لهم، فهذا كله من الشرك الأكبر . نسأل الله السلامة والعافية . أما المعاصي فهي لا تمنع من أكل ذبيحة من يتعاطى شيئاً منها - إذا لم يستحلها - بل هي حلال إذا ذبحها على الوجه الشرعي، أما من يستحل المعاصي فهذا يعتبر كافراً؛ كأن يستحل الزنا أو الخمر أو الربا أو عقوق الوالدين أو شهادة الزور، ونحو ذلك من المحرمات المجمع عليها بين المسلمين . (23 / 77)
24 - التذكية الشرعية للإبل والغنم والبقر، أن يقطع الذابح الحلقوم والمريء والودجين (وهما العرقان المحيطان بالعنق) . وهذا هو أكمل الذبح وأحسنه؛ فالحلقوم مجرى النفس، والمريء مجرى الطعام والشراب، والودجان عرقان يحيطان بالعنق، إذا قطعهما الذابح صار الدم أكثر خروجاً، فإذا قطعت هذه الأربعة، فالذبح حلال عند جميع العلماء .
الحالة الثانية: أن يقطع الحلقوم والمريء وأحد الودجين، وهذا أيضاً حلال صحيح، وطيب، وإن كان دون الأول .
والحالة الثالثة: أن يقطع الحلقوم والمريء فقط دون الودجين، وهو أيضاً صحيح، وقال به جمع من أهل العلم، ودليلهم: قوله - عليه الصلاة والسلام -: ((ما أنهر الدم وذكر اسم الله عليه فكلوا، ليس السن والظفر))[3]. وهذا هو المختار في هذه المسألة.
والسنة: نحر الإبل قائمة على ثلاث، معقولة يدها اليسرى، وذلك بطعنها في اللبة التي بين العنق والصدر .
أما البقر والغنم، فالسنة أن تذبح وهي على جنبها الأيسر، كما أن السنة عند الذبح والنحر توجيه الحيوان إلى القبلة، وليس ذلك واجباً بل هو سنة فقط، فلو ذبح أو نحر لغير القبلة حلت الذبيحة، وهكذا لو نحر ما يذبح، أو ذبح ما ينحر، حلت، لكن ذلك خلاف السنة . (18 / 26) (23 / 78)
25 - توجيه الذبائح - سواء كانت من بهيمة الأنعام، أو من الطيور - إلى القبلة عند الذبح هو سنة وليس بواجب (16 / 78) (23 / 80)


[1]- أخرجه أحمد برقم: 5598 (مسند المكثرين من الصحابة)، وابن ماجة برقم: 3163 (كتاب الذبائح)، باب (إذا ذبحتم فأحسنوا الذبح) . 
[2]- انظر: (مجمع الزوائد)، باب (إحداد الشفرة)، ج4 /33 . 
[3]- أخرجه البخاري برقم: 2308 (كتاب الشركة)، باب (قسمة الغنم)، ومسلم برقم: 3638 (كتاب الأضاحي)، باب (جواز الذبح بكل ما أنهر الدم إلا السن).

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الأطعمة والصيد والذكاة


26 - الرقبة كلها محل للذبح والنحر - أعلاها وأسفلها - لكن في الإبل، السنة نحرها في اللبة، أما البقر والغنم، فالسنة ذبحها في أعلى العنق؛ حتى يقطع بذلك الحلقوم والمريء والودجين . (23 / 81)
27- يجوز للمرأة أن تذبح الذبيحة كالرجل، كما صحت بذلك السنة عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ويجوز الأكل من ذبيحتها إذا كانت مسلمة أو كتابية، وذبحت الذبح الشرعي، ولو وجد رجل يقوم مقامها في ذلك، فليس من شرط حل ذبيحتها عدم وجود الرجل . (23 / 82)
28- كل ذبح من مسلم أو كتابي، يجعل الذبيحة في حكم المنخنقة أو الموقوذة أو المتردية أو النطيحة، فهو ذبح يحرّم البهيمة، ويجعلها في عداد الميتات (23 / 83)
29 - الواجب ذكر اسم الله عند الرمي، ولا يكفي ذكر ذلك عند إدخال الطلقة في البندقية؛ لقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ((وإن رميت سهمك فاذكر اسم الله))[1]. متفق على صحته، من حديث عدي بن حاتم - رضي الله عنه - واللفظ لمسلم (23 / 91)
30 - إذا نسي المسلم التسمية عند الذبح، أو عند رمي الصيد، أو إرسال الكلب المعلم للصيد، فإن الذبيحة حلال، وهكذا الصيد إذا أدركه ميتاً؛ لقول الله - عز وجل -: {رَبَّنَا لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِن نَّسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا }[2]، وقد صح عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال: ((قال الله: قد فعلت))[3]. أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه، ولما روي عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال: ((إن الله - عز وجل - عفا لهذه الأمة عن الخطأ والنسيان وما استكرهوا عليه))[4]؛ ولأدلة أخرى (23 / 92)
[1]- أخرجه البخاري برقم: 5062 (كتاب الذبائح والصيد)، باب (الصيد إذا غاب عنه يومين أو ثلاثة)، ومسلم برقم: 3566 (كتاب الصيد والذبائح وما يؤكل من الحيوان)، باب (الصيد بالكلاب المعلمة) . 
[2]- سورة البقرة، الآية 286 .
[3]- أخرجه مسلم برقم: 180 (كتاب الإيمان) .
[4]- أخرجه الطبراني في (الأوسط)، برقم: 2137 ج2 / 331 .

----------


## قيس بن سعد

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك ونفع بك وتقبل منك

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

الأخ الكريم قيس بن سعد : بارك الله فيك على حضورك ونفع بك ورفع قدرك وأعلى منزلتك .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب البيوع:
1 - في مدينتنا جمعية تعاونية قامت بعرض سيارة أمام مدخلها بحيث من يشتري منها بضائع بالسعر العادي بمائة درهم فأكثر تصرف له مجانا قسيمة مرقمة مطبوعا فيها " قيمتها عشرة دراهم " ويتم فيما بعد سحب يفوز فيه صاحب الحظ السعيد - كما يقولون- بتلك السيارة المعروضة . وسؤالي هو:
1- ما حكم الاشتراك في هذا السحب بتلك القسيمة المصروفة بدون مقابل ولا يخسر المشترك شيئا في حالة عدم الفوز ؟
2- ما حكم الشراء من تلك الجمعية بغرض الحصول على القسيمة المذكورة للتمكن من الاشتراك في القرعة ؟ وبما أن الناس هنا بما فيهم المثقفون مترددون ومحتارون قبل هذا الأمر، أرجو من سماحتكم الإجابة على السؤالين المرفقين بما تيسر من الدليل ليكون المسلمون على بينة في دينهم . 
الجواب: هذه المعاملة تعتبر من القمار وهو الميسر الذي حرمه الله والمذكور في قوله تعالى: ﴿يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ وَالْأَنْصَابُ وَالْأَزْلامُ رِجْسٌ مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ يُوقِعَ بَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاءَ فِي الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ وَيَصُدَّكُمْ عَنْ ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَعَنِ الصَّلاةِ فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُنْتَهُونَ﴾[1] فالواجب على ولاة الأمر وأهل العلم في الفجيرة وغيرها إنكار هذه المعاملة والتحذير منها، لما في ذلك من مخالفة كتاب الله العزيز وأكل أموال الناس بالباطل، رزق الله الجميع الهداية والاستقامة على الحق (4 / 203) (19 / 401) 
2 - العمل في البنوك التي تتعامل بالربا غير جائز . لأن ذلك إعانة لهم على الإثم والعدوان، وقد قال الله سبحانه: ﴿وَتَعَاوَنُ  ا عَلَى الْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَلا تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ﴾[2] وثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه لعن أكل الربا وموكله وكاتبه وشاهديه وقال: " هم سواء " أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه .أما وضع المال في البنوك بالفائدة الشهرية أو السنوية فذلك من الربا المحرم بإجماع العلماء، أما وضعه بدون فائدة فالأحوط تركه إلا عند الضرورة إذا كان البنك يعامل بالربا لأن وضع المال عنده ولو بدون فائدة فيه إعانة له على أعماله الربوية فيخشى على صاحبه أن يكون من جملة المعينين على الإثم والعدوان وإن لم يرد ذلك، فالواجب الحذر مما حرم الله والتماس الطرق السليمة لحفظ الأموال وتصريفها (4 / 310) (19 / 150) 
3 - بيع الخمر وسائر المحرمات من المنكرات العظيمة، وهكذا العمل في مصانع الخمر من المحرمات والمنكرات لقول الله عز وجل: ﴿وَتَعَاوَنُ  ا عَلَى الْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَلا تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ﴾[3] ولا شك أن بيع الخمر والمخدرات والدخان من التعاون على الإثم والعدوان، وصح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه لعن الخمر وشاربها وساقيها وعاصرها ومعتصرها وحاملها والمحمولة إليه وبائعها ومشتريها وآكل ثمنها . (4 / 433)
4 - في هذه المسألة - بيع ريالات الفضة بريالات الورق متفاضلا - إشكال وقد جزم بعض علماء العصر بجواز ذلك؛ لأن الورق غير الفضة، وقال آخرون بتحريم ذلك، لأن الورق عملة دارجة بين الناس وقد أقيمت مقام الفضة فألحقت بها في الحكم، أما أنا فإلى حين التاريخ لم يطمئن قلبي إلى واحد من القولين وأرى أن الأحوط ترك ذلك لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك) وقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: (من اتقى الشبهات استبرأ لدينه وعرضه) وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: (البر حسن الخلق والإثم ما حاك في نفسك وكرهت أن يطلع عليه الناس) وعليه فالأحوط في مثل هذا أن يبيع الفضة بجنس آخر كالذهب أو غيره ثم يشتري بذلك الورق، وإن كان الذي بيده الورق يريد الفضة باع الورق بذهب أو غيره ثم اشترى بذلك الفضة المطلوبة . (6 / 503) (19 / 166 – 168) 
5- أخذ الرواتب بواسطة البنوك لا يضر لأن الموظف لم يجعلها للربا، وإنما جعلت بواسطة ولاة الأمر لحفظها هناك حتى تؤخذ، وهكذا ما يُحَوَّل عن طريق البنوك من بلد إلى بلد، أو من دولة إلى دولة هذا لا بأس به لِدُعاء الحاجة إليه، فالمحذور كونه يستعمل الربا أو يعين عليه، أما كونه يحفظ ماله في البنك للضرورة لعدم وجود مكان يحفظه فيه، أو لأسباب أخرى وبدون ربا، أو يحوله بواسطة البنك فلا بأس بذلك إن شاء الله ولا حرج فيه، لكن لو جعلت الدولة الرواتب في غير البنوك لكان أسلم وأحسن. (7 / 295) (19 / 251) 
6 - وضع المال في البنوك الربوية لا يجوز؛ لما في ذلك من إعانتها على الإثم والعدوان، وإن دعت الضرورة القصوى إلى ذلك جاز،لكن بدون فائدة . أما الفائدة المذكورة التي توجد عند البنك باسمك من غير اشتراط منك، فالأرجح جواز أخذها وصرفها في جهة بر؛كفقراء محتاجين أو تأمين دورة مياه، وأشباه ذلك من المشاريع النافعة للمسلمين، وذلك أولى من تركها لمن يصرفها في غير وجه بر،وفي أعمال غير شرعية، وقد أحسنت في سحب مالك من البنك . زادنا الله وإياك هدىً وتوفيقاً . (14 / 130)
7 - يحرم التعامل بالربا مع البنوك وغيرها، وجميع الفوائد الناتجة عن الربا كلها محرمة، وليست مالاً لصاحبها، بل يجب صرفها في وجوه الخير، إذا كان قبضها وهو يعلم حكم الله في ذلك، أما إن كان لم يقبضها فليس له إلا رأس ماله؛ لقول الله عز وجل { يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ اتَّقُواْ اللّهَ وَذَرُواْ مَا بَقِيَ مِنَ الرِّبَا إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ . فَإِن لَّمْ تَفْعَلُواْ فَأْذَنُواْ بِحَرْبٍ مِّنَ اللّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَإِن تُبْتُمْ فَلَكُمْ رُؤُوسُ أَمْوَالِكُمْ لاَ تَظْلِمُونَ وَلاَ تُظْلَمُونَ}[4]. أما إن كان قبضها قبل أن يعرف حكم الله في ذلك فهي له، ولا يجب عليه إخراجها من ماله؛ لقول الله - عز وجل: { وَأَحَلَّ اللّهُ الْبَيْعَ وَحَرَّمَ الرِّبَا فَمَن جَاءهُ مَوْعِظَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِ فَانتَهَىَ فَلَهُ مَا سَلَفَ وَأَمْرُهُ إِلَى اللّهِ وَمَنْ عَادَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ}[5]. وعليه زكاة أمواله التي ليست من أرباح الربا؛ كسائر أمواله التي يجب فيها الزكاة، ويدخل في ذلك ما دخل عليه من أرباح الربا قبل العلم، فإنها من جملة ماله؛ للآية المذكورة. (14 / 154)(19 / 135) 
8 - الزيادة التي تبذل لدائن بعد حلول الأجل؛ليمهل المدين وينظره،هذه الزيادة هي التي كان يفعلها أهل الجاهلية،ويقولون للمدين قولهم المشهور: إما أن تقضي وإما أن تُربي، فمنع الإسلام ذلك،وأنزل الله فيه قوله - سبحانه -: {وَإِن كَانَ ذُو عُسْرَةٍ فَنَظِرَةٌ إِلَى مَيْسَرَةٍ }[6]. وأجمع العلماء على تحريم هذه الزيادة، وعلى تحريم كل معاملة يتوصل بها إلى تحليل هذه الزيادة، مثل أن يقول الدائن للمدين:اشتر مني سلعة - من سكر أو غيره - إلى أجل،ثم بعها بالنقد،وأوفني حقي الأول،فإن هذه المعاملة حيلة ظاهرة على استحلال الزيادة الربوية التي يتعاطاها أهل الجاهلية، لكن بطريق آخر غير طريقهم (19 /53)
9 - من المعلوم عند أهل العلم بالشريعة الإسلامية،أن استثمار الأموال في البنوك بفوائد ربوية محرم شرعاً،وكبيرة من الكبائر،ومحاربة لله - عز وجل - ولرسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كما قال الله - عز وجل -: {الَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ الرِّبَا لاَ يَقُومُونَ إِلاَّ كَمَا يَقُومُ الَّذِي يَتَخَبَّطُهُ الشَّيْطَانُ مِنَ الْمَسِّ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَالُواْ إِنَّمَا الْبَيْعُ مِثْلُ الرِّبَا وَأَحَلَّ اللّهُ الْبَيْعَ وَحَرَّمَ الرِّبَا فَمَن جَاءهُ مَوْعِظَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِ فَانتَهَىَ فَلَهُ مَا سَلَفَ وَأَمْرُهُ إِلَى اللّهِ وَمَنْ عَادَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ. يَمْحَقُ اللّهُ الْرِّبَا وَيُرْبِي الصَّدَقَاتِ وَاللّهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ كُلَّ كَفَّارٍ أَثِيمٍ}[7]. (19 / 131)
10 - لا يجوز الإيداع في البنوك للفائدة، ولا القرض بالفائدة؛ لأن كل ذلك من الربا الصريح (19 / 135)
[1] - سورة المائده الآيتان 90-91.
[2] - سورة المائدة الآية 2.
[3] -سورة المائدة الآية 2.
[4]- سورة البقرة، الآيتان 278، 279 .
[5]- سورة البقرة، الآية 275 .
[6]- سورة البقرة، الآية 280 .
[7]- سورة البقرة، الآيتان 275، 276

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب البيوع
11 - من المعلوم من الدين بالأدلة الشرعية من الكتاب والسنة:أن الفوائد المعينة التي يأخذها أرباب الأموال مقابل مساهمتهم أو إيداعهم في البنوك الربوية،حرام سحت، وهي من الربا الذي حرمه الله ورسوله، ومن كبائر الذنوب، ومما يمحق البركة ويغضب الرب - عز وجل - (19 / 138)
12 - لا تجوز المساهمة في هذا البنك ولا غيره من البنوك الربوية، ولا المساعدة في ذلك بإعطاء الأسماء؛ لأن ذلك كله من التعاون على الإثم والعدوان، وقد نهى الله - سبحانه - عن ذلك في قوله - عز وجل -: {وَتَعَاوَنُواْ عَلَى الْبرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَلاَ تَعَاوَنُواْ عَلَى الإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ}[1]. وقد ثبت عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: " أنه لعن آكل الربا،وموكله،وكاتبه، وشاهديه، وقال: هم سواء"[2]. خرجه الإمام مسلم في صحيحه . (19 / 144)
13 - لا يجوز بيع أسهم البنوك ولا شراؤها؛ لكونها بيع نقود بنقود بغير اشتراط التساوي والتقابض، ولأنها مؤسسات ربوية لا يجوز التعاون معها ببيع ولا شراء (19 / 145)
14 - التحويل عن طريقها - البنوك الربوية - من الضرورات العامة في هذا العصر، وهكذا الإيداع فيها للضرورة،بدون اشتراط الفائدة، فإن دفعت إليه الفائدة من دون شرط ولا اتفاق،فلا بأس بأخذه لصرفها في المشاريع الخيرية - كمساعدة الفقراء والغرماء ونحو ذلك - لا ليمتلكها، أو ينتفع بها، بل هي في حكم المال الذي يضر تركه للكفار بالمسلمين،مع كونه من مكسب غير جائز؛فصرفه فيما ينفع المسلمين أولى من تركه للكفار؛يستعينون به على ما حرم الله فإن أمكن التحويل عن طريق البنوك الإسلامية أو من طرق مباحة، لم يجز التحويل عن طريق البنوك الربوية، وهكذا الإيداع،إذا تيسر في بنوك إسلامية أو متاجر إسلامية،لم يجز الإيداع في البنوك الربوية؛لزوال الضرورة، ولا يجوز للمسلم أن يعامل الكفار ولا غيرهم معاملة ربوية،ولو أراد عدم تملك الفائدة،بل أراد صرفها في مشاريع خيرية؛ لأن التعامل بالربا محرم بالنص والإجماع،فلا يجوز فعله ولو قصد عدم الانتفاع بالفائدة لنفسه . (19 / 194)
15 - الواجب عليكم ترك ما ثبت لديكم أنه اكتسب من طريق الربا،ولا مانع من قبضه وصرفه في بعض أعمال البر؛كمواساة الفقراء،ومساعدة المجاهدين وأمثالهم؛للتخلص منه وبراءة للذمة . (19 / 238)
16 - إذا كان في الورثة فقراء،فلا مانع من مساعدتهم من الزيادة الربوية من دون إخبارهم بذلك؛ لأن الفقراء من المصارف الشرعية للأموال التي ليس لها مالك شرعي،أو جهل مالكها . (19 / 266)
17 - ما أعطاك البنك من الربح،فلا ترده على البنك ولا تأكله، بل اصرفه في وجوه البر؛ كالصدقة على الفقراء، وإصلاح دورات المياه، ومساعدة الغرماء العاجزين عن قضاء ديونهم، وعليك التوبة من ذلك (19 / 268)
18 - لا حرج عليك في أخذ المال الذي وضع لأبيك في البنك، وهو بينك وبين بقية الورثة، إلا أن يكون لدى الدولة تعليمات في ذلك؛فعليكم اتباعها أما الربا فيصرف في وجوه البر؛ كالصدقة على الفقراء، ونحو ذلك من أعمال الخير،وليس لك ولا للورثة أكله . (19 / 271)
19 - إذا كان دخل عليك شيء من الربا وأنت تعلم، فالواجب إخراجه، والتخلص منه للفقراء والمساكين، أو في بعض المشاريع الخيرية؛ كالحمامات،وإصلاح الطرقات، وتسوير المقابر، وما أشبه ذلك مما يحتاجه الناس، ولا تأكل منه شيئاً (19 / 274)
20 - إذا كان يعرف أن ماله حرام لا يعامله، أما إذا كان مخلوطاً،فله أن يعامله؛مثل ما عامل النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - اليهود، واليهود أموالهم مخلوطة؛عندهم الربا،وعندهم العقود الباطلة، والنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عاملهم؛ اشترى منهم، وأكل طعامهم وأباح الله لنا طعامهم وعندهم ما عندهم، كما قال - تعالى -: {فَبِظُلْمٍ مِّنَ الَّذِينَ هَادُواْ حَرَّمْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ طَيِّبَاتٍ أُحِلَّتْ لَهُمْ وَبِصَدِّهِمْ عَن سَبِيلِ اللّهِ كَثِيرًا.وَأَخْ  ِهِمُ الرِّبَا وَقَدْ نُهُواْ عَنْهُ وَأَكْلِهِمْ أَمْوَالَ النَّاسِ بِالْبَاطِلِ}[3]، فعندهم بيوع جائزة،وعندهم بيوع محرمة، وعندهم أكساب مباحة وأكساب محرمة فالذي ماله مخلوط لا بأس أن يعامل، أما إذا علمت أن هذا المال محرم،فلا تشتر منه ولا تبع عليه في هذا المال المحرم (19 / 196)

[1]- سورة المائدة، الآية 2 .
[2]- رواه مسلم في (المساقاة)،باب (لعن آكل الربا وموكله)، برقم:1598 .
[3]- سورة النساء، الآيتان 160، 161

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب البيوع

21 - هل يجوز صرف شيك الراتب للموظفين قبل تاريخ صرفه لدى بنوك أخرى مقابل عشرين ريالاً لقاء الصرف؟
لا يجوز صرف هذا الشيك على هذا الوجه؛ لما في ذلك من الربا. (19 / 202)
22 - دراسة الاقتصاد الربوي؛إذا كان المقصود منه معرفة أعمال الربا، وبيان حكم الله في ذلك فلا بأس، أما إن كانت الدراسة لغير ذلك فإنها لا تجوز (19 / 239)
23 - الشركة التي تستعمل أموالاً بالربا يجب أن تجتنب، وأن لا يُتعاون معها في هذا الشيء، وإذا عرف الإنسان مقدار الربا الذي دخل عليه،فليخرج ما يقابله للفقراء عشرة في المائة أو عشرين في المائة أو أقل أو أكثر؛حتى يسلم من شر الربا (19 / 249)
24 - إذا ملكت الشركة السيارة وصارت في حوزتها،وقبضتها بالشراء، فلها أن تبيعها على الراغبين بالسعر الذي يحصل عليه اتفاق،مع الزيادة التي تراها، سواء كانت كلها مؤجلة، أو بعضها مؤجل وبعضها نقد،لا حرج في ذلك؛ لأن الله - سبحانه - قال: {وَأَحَلَّ اللّهُ الْبَيْعَ وَحَرَّمَ الرِّبَا}[1]. (19 / 7)
25 - شراء الشقة من البنك بالتقسيط لا مانع منه،بشرط أن لا يتم التعاقد مع البنك على شراء الشقة،إلا بعد أن يشتريها البنك من مالكها الأول، فإذا اشتراها وأصبحت ملكاً له،جاز شراؤها منه نقداً أو مؤجلاً . (19 / 11)
26 - لا حرج في ذلك - البيع بالتقسيط -، فقد باع أصحاب بريرة - رضي الله عنها - بريرة نفسها، باعوها إياها على أقساط؛في كل عام أوقية - وهي أربعون درهماً - تسعة أقساط،في عهد النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فلم ينكر ذلك النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم - فالتقسيط إذا كان معلوم الكمية والصفة والأجل،فلا بأس به؛ للحديث المذكور، ولعموم الأدلة،مثل قوله - سبحانه -: {وَأَحَلَّ اللّهُ الْبَيْعَ وَحَرَّمَ الرِّبَا }[2]. فإذا اشتريت سيارة بأربعين ألفاً، أو ثلاثين ألفاً،أو أقل أو أكثر،إلى أجل معلوم؛كل سنة خمسة آلاف، أو كل سنة ثمانية آلاف، أو كل شهر ألف، فلا شيء في ذلك (19/12)
27 - إذا اشترى الإنسان شيئاً مؤجلاً بأقساط،ثم باعه نقداً على من اشتراه منه،فهذا يسمى بيع العينة، وهو لا يجوز، لكن إذا باعه على غيره فلا بأس؛ كأن يشتري سيارة بالتقسيط ثم يبيعها على آخر نقداً؛ ليتزوج، أو ليوفي دينه، أو لشراء سكن، فلا بأس في ذلك . أما كونه يشتري السيارة أو غيرها بالتقسيط،ثم يبيعها بالنقد على صاحبها، فهذا يسمى العينة؛ لأنها حيلة لأخذ دراهم نقدا بدراهم أكثر منها مؤجلة .(19 / 13)
28 - البيع إلى أجل معلوم جائز إذا اشتمل البيع على الشروط المعتبرة، وهكذا التقسيط في الثمن،لا حرج فيه إذا كانت الأقساط معروفة،والآجال معلومة؛ لقول الله - سبحانه -: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ إِذَا تَدَايَنتُم بِدَيْنٍ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُّسَمًّى فَاكْتُبُوهُ}[3]، ولقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: " من أسلف في شيء،فليسلف في كيل معلوم ووزن معلوم، إلى أجل معلوم "[4]، ولقصة بريرة الثابتة في الصحيحين،فإنها اشترت نفسها من سادتها بتسع أواق،في كل عام أوقية، وهذا هو بيع التقسيط، ولم ينكر ذلك النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بل أقره ولم ينه عنه . ولا فرق في ذلك بين كون الثمن مماثلاً لما تباع به السلعة نقداً،أو زائداً على ذلك بسبب الأجل (19 /14)
29 - لا يجوز للمسلم أن يبيع سلعة ليست في ملكه،ثم يذهب فيشتريها، بل الواجب تأخير بيعها حتى يشتريها ويحوزها إلى ملكه، ويتضح - أيضاً - أن ما يفعله كثير من الناس؛من بيع السلع وهي في محل البائع قبل نقلها إلى حوزة المشتري أمر لا يجوز؛لما فيه من مخالفة سنة الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولما فيه من التلاعب بالمعاملات، وعدم التقيد فيها بالشرع المطهر، وفي ذلك من الفساد والشرور، والعواقب الوخيمة ما لا يحصى . (19 / 17)
30 - إذا كان بيع السيارة ونحوها على راغب الشراء بعدما ملكها البائع،وقيدت باسمه وحازها فلا بأس، أما قبل ذلك فلا يجوز؛ لقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لحكيم بن حزام: " لا تبع ما ليس عندك "[5] (19 / 21)


[1]- سورة البقرة، الآية 275 .
[2]- سورة البقرة، الآية 275 .
[3]- سورة البقرة، الآية 282 .
[4]- رواه البخاري في (السلم)،باب (السلم في وزن معلوم)، برقم:1064 .
[5]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند المكيين)، (مسند حكيم بن حزام)، برقم:14887، والترمذي في (البيوع)،باب (ما جاء في كراهية بيع ما ليس عندك)، برقم:1232، وابن ماجة في (التجارات) باب (النهي عن بيع ما ليس عندك)، برقم:

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب البيوع

31 - المشتري بالأقساط، له أن يستعملها وله أن يبيعها،ولكن ليس له أن يبيعها على من اشتراها منه بأقل مما اشتراها منه نقداً؛ لأن هذه المعاملة هي العينة المحرمة . (19 / 23)
32 - إذا كان - كسب الرجل من الحرام - عن جهالة فله ما سلف،وأمره إلى الله،قال الله جل وعلا: {وَأَحَلَّ اللّهُ الْبَيْعَ وَحَرَّمَ الرِّبَا فَمَن جَاءهُ مَوْعِظَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِ فَانتَهَىَ فَلَهُ مَا سَلَفَ وَأَمْرُهُ إِلَى اللّهِ وَمَنْ عَادَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ}[1]. فإذا كان جاهلاً فله ما سلف،أما إذا كان عالماً ويتساهل فليتصدق بالكسب الحرام. إذا كان نصف أمواله أو ثلثها أو ربعها كسب حرام،يتصدق به على الفقراء والمساكين، أما إذا كان جاهلاً لا يعلم ثم علم وتاب إلى الله،فله ما سلف. (19 / 29)
33 - لا بأس بالدلالة – السعي – على البائع أو على المشتري وشرط الدلالة لا بأس به (19/31)
34 - رجل يعمل بشهادة علمية،وقد غش في امتحانات هذه الشهادة، وهو الآن يحسن العمل بهذه بشهادة مرؤسيه،فما حكم راتبه،هل هو حلال أم حرام ؟
لا حرج إن شاء الله، عليه التوبة إلى الله مما جرى من الغش، وهو إذا كان قائماً بالعمل كما ينبغي،فلا حرج عليه من جهة كسبه؛ لكنه أخطأ في الغش السابق،وعليه التوبة إلى الله من ذلك .(19 / 31)
35 - هذا يسأل ويقول:إذا اشترى سبع قطع من القماش ثم وجدها ثمانياً،فماذا يفعل ؟ ومثل من اشترى سبع أوانٍ،فلما عدها،فإذا هي ثمان أوانٍ،فماذا يفعل بالزائد، هل يرده إلى ربه ؟
نعم يرده إلى صاحبه،ويبحث عنه ويعطيه الزائد،فإن لم يجده تصدق به على الفقراء بالنية عن صاحبه، لكن بعدما يحفظه مدة؛لعله يجده،فإن لم يجده يتصدق به؛ يعطيه بعض الفقراء بالنية عن صاحبه،ويجد أجره يوم القيامة (19 / 32)
36 - نرجو منكم أن تتفضلوا بتوضيح الرأي في ظاهرة منتشرة،وهي:أن مندوبي المشتروات الموكلين من قبل شركاتهم أو مؤسساتهم لشراء الأغراض،يحصلون على مبلغ من المال لأنفسهم من خلال عملية الشراء،وتحدث هذه العملية غالباً في صورتين:
الصورة الأولى: أن يطلب مندوب المشتروات من البائع وضع سعر مرتفع عن السعر الحقيقي للسلعة على الفاتورة،ويقوم مندوب المشتروات بأخذ هذا الفرق في السعر لنفسه .
الصورة الثانية: أن مندوب المشتروات يطلب من البائع أن يكتب له فاتورة بنفس سعر السلعة الحقيقي في السوق، ثم يطلب من البائع مبلغاً من المال لنفسه يتناسب مع كمية السلع المشتراة، ويكون ذلك نظير تشجيعه مندوب المشتروات لكي يقصد هذا المحل دائماً . نرجو أن تتفضلوا بالتوجيه،وجزاكم الله خيراً ؟
الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وبعد: هاتان الصورتان اللتان سأل عنهما صاحب السؤال كلتاهما محرمة، وكلتاهما خيانة - سواءً كان اتفق مع صاحب السلعة على زيادة الثمن عن السعر المعروف في السوق؛حتى يأخذ الزيادة، أو أعطاه شيئاً فيما بينه وبينه،ولم يجعل في الفاتورة إلا السعر المعروف - كل ذلك محرم، وكل ذلك خيانة .وكل هذا من أسباب أن يختار الوكيل من الباعة من يناسبه،ولا يبالي بالسعر الذي ينفع الشركة، ويبرئ الذمة، وإنما يهتم بالشيء الذي يحصل به مطلوبه من البائعين،ولا يبالي بعد ذلك بالحرص على مصلحة الشركة، وأن يتطلب السعر المناسب المنخفض من أجل النصح لها،وأداء الأمانة،فهذا كله لا يجوز؛ لأنه خيانة . (19 / 33)
37 - الكتابة أمر الله بها،إذا كان البيع مداينة،ولأجل في الذمة، والإشهاد على ذلك عن النسيان، كما قال - سبحانه - في آية الدّينفي آخر سورة البقرة: { وَلاَ تَسْأَمُوْاْ أَن تَكْتُبُوْهُ صَغِيرًا أَو كَبِيرًا إِلَى أَجَلِهِ ذَلِكُمْ أَقْسَطُ عِندَ اللّهِ وَأَقْومُ لِلشَّهَادَةِ وَأَدْنَى أَلاَّ تَرْتَابُواْ}[2].يعني:كتب الشهادة أقرب إلى العدل،وأقوم وأضبط،وأبعد عن الريبة والشك؛ إذا دعت الحاجة أحضروا الكتاب،ووجدوا كل شيء مكتوباً،فالكتابة فيها ضبط للحقوق.أما التجارة الحاضرة التي يصرفونها حالاً ويتفرقون عنها،وليس فيها دين ولا فيها أجل، لا بأس بها .مثل سيارة اشتراها وأعطى ثمنها ومشى، عباءة اشتراها وأعطى ثمنها ومشى، إناء اشتراه وأعطى ثمنه ومشى، كل هذا لا يحتاج كتابة . أما تجارة في الذمة هذه تحتاج إلى كتابة؛حتى لا ينسوا، ولهذا قال - عز وجل -: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ إِذَا تَدَايَنتُم بِدَيْنٍ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُّسَمًّى فَاكْتُبُوهُ وَلْيَكْتُب بَّيْنَكُمْ كَاتِبٌ بِالْعَدْلِ}[3]. الآية، فالكتابة فيها حفظ الحقوق . (19 / 34)
38 - إذا كان البنك يشتري السيارة من مالكها ثم يبيعها عليك،بعدما يشتريها ويقبضها،فإنه لا حرج في ذلك،ولو كان بأكثر مما اشتراها به . أما إذا كان الذي يبيعها عليك مالكها الأول،والبنك يقوم بدفع القيمة له،ويقوم البنك بأخذ الربح مقابل ذلك،فإنه لا يجوز؛ لأنه بيع الدراهم بدراهم،وهو محرم (19 / 36)
39 - يجوز - في أصح قولي العلماء - بيع الحيوان المعين الحاضر بحيوان واحد أو أكثر إلى أجل معلوم - قريب أو بعيد أو مقسط - إذا ضبط الثمن بالصفات التي تميزه، سواء كان ذلك الحيوان من جنس المبيع أو غيره؛ لأنه ثبت عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "أنه اشترى البعير بالبعيرين إلى إبل الصدقة"[4]. رواه الحاكم والبيهقي ورجاله ثقات. (19 / 39)
40 - لا نعلم حرجاً في بيع الحيوان المباح بيعه - كالإبل والبقر والغنم - ونحوها بالوزن، سواء كانت حية أو مذبوحة؛لعموم قوله - سبحانه -: { وَأَحَلَّ اللّهُ الْبَيْعَ وَحَرَّمَ الرِّبَا}[5]، ولقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما سئل: أي الكسب أطيب ؟ قال: "عمل الرجل بيده،وكل بيع مبرور"[6]،ولأن ذلك ليس فيه جهالة ولا غرر . (19 / 39)


[1]- سورة البقرة، الآية 275 .
[2]- سورة البقرة، الآية 282 .
[3]- سورة البقرة، الآية 282 .
[4]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند المكثرين من الصحابة)، (مسند عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص)، برقم:6557، وأبو داود في (البيوع)،باب (في الرخصة في ذلك)، برقم:3357 .
[5]- سورة البقرة، الآية 275 .
[6]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند الشاميين)، (حديث رافع بن خديج)، برقم:16814 .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب البيوع
41 - ثمن الكلب ماذا يعمل به يا شيخ ؟ 
يرد على صاحبه؛ البيع باطل (19 / 39)
42 - إذا أعطاني شخص كلباً،وأعطيته عطية إكرامية،فما حكمها ؟
لا بأس بالكرامة، فقد جاء في بعض الأحاديث أنه لا بأس بالكرامة،ولكن لا يكون بالبيع والشراء . (19 / 40)
43 - السباع من باب أولى أنها لا تباع؛لشرها وخبثها،وعدم الفائدة؛منها:الأسد والنمر والفهد والذئب،كلها لا تباع . بيعها باطل من باب أولى . (19 / 40)
44 - ما حكم اقتناء الطيور التي لا تؤكل ؟
إذا كان ينتفع بها؛مثل الصقر والشاهين إذا اشتريتها للصيد،ظاهر كلام أهل العلم أنه لا بأس بها،مثل ما يقتنى؛ ككلب الصيد يقتنى للصيد فلا بأس، مثل الصقر،فإن له مخلب ولكن فيه فائدة للصيد، يجاز، وهكذا العقاب لو ربي،أو الباز أو الشاهين. المقصود:الذي يمكن أن يربى ويستفاد منه . (19 / 40)
45 - اقتناء الطيور والحيوانات المحنطة - سواء ما يحرم اقتناؤه حياً أو ما جاز اقتناؤه حياً - فيه إضاعة للمال،وإسراف وتبذير في نفقات التحنيط، وقد نهى الله عن الإسراف والتبذير، ونهى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن إضاعة المال؛ ولأن ذلك وسيلة إلى الاعتقاد فيها،وإلى تصوير الطيور وغيرها من ذوات الأرواح، وتعليقها ونصبها في البيوت أو المكاتب وغيرها وذلك محرم؛فلا يجوز بيعها ولا اقتناؤها . وعلى المحتسب أن يبين للناس أنها محرمة،وأن يمنع ظاهرة تداولها في الأسواق . (19 / 41)
46 - بيع الكالئ بالكالئ هو:بيع الدين بالدين،والحديث في ذلك ضعيف، كما أوضح ذلك الحافظ ابن حجر - رحمه الله - في بلوغ المرام، ولكن معناه صحيح، كما أوضح ذلك العلامة ابن القيم - رحمه الله - في كتابه (إعلام الموقعين)، وكما ذكر ذلك غيره من أهل العلم . وصفة ذلك: أن يكون للشخص دين - عند زيد مثلاً - فيبيعه على شخص آخر بالدين، أو يبيعه على من هو عليه بالدين؛ لما في ذلك من الغرر،وعدم التقابض . لكن إذا كان المبيع والثمن من أموال الربا،جاز أخذ أحد العوضين عن الآخر، بشرط التقابض في المجلس،مع التماثل إذا كانا من جنس واحد .
أما إذا كانا من جنسين،جاز التفاضل،بشرط التقابض في المجلس؛ لما ثبت عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه سأله بعض الصحابة، فقال: يا رسول الله: إننا نبيع بالدراهم ونأخذ عنها الدنانير، ونبيع بالدنانير ونأخذ عنها الدراهم، فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: " لا بأس أن تأخذها بسعر يومها ما لم تفترقا وبينكما شيء"[1]. رواه الإمام أحمد والترمذي وابن ماجة وأبو داود والنسائي، بإسناد صحيح عن ابن عمر - رضي الله عنهما - وصححه الحاكم، ولأدلة أخرى في الموضوع . (19 / 42)
47 - الأظهر عدم بيعها - الكلونيا - إذا كانت تستعمل شراباً وفيها ما يسكر فالأظهر تحريم بيعها،والواجب منعها سداً لباب الشر .لكن لو قدر أنه ربح فيها - كما هو موجود الآن - وباعها الإنسان؛لا يدري عن مشتريها هل يفعل كذا،أو يفعل كذا،فليس عليه شيء وليس عليه حرج، أما إذا كان يعرف أن هذا الشاب أو هذا الشخص يستعملها للسكر،ليس له بيعها عليه؛ لأنه حينئذ يعلم أنه يعينه على الإثم والعدوان،فلا يجوز له ذلك .وإذا علم أن شخصاً ييبعها على هؤلاء الجنس،فلولي الأمر أن يعاقبه على بيعها على من يعرف أنه يستعملها للشر،ويخبر بأنه إنما سمح له ببيعها على من يستعملها للطيب،مع أنه لا ينبغي استعمالها أبداً . الذي يظهر لنا:أن لا ينبغي استعمالها أبداً ما دامت مما يسكر،ومما يكون فيها أسبيرتو - المعروف بإسكاره وضرره - فلا يجوز استعمالها،بل ينبغي الحذر منها . (19 / 44)
48 - لا يجوز بيعها - الأصنام -، لكن إذا كسرها صاحبها فلا بأس ببيع الصنم مكسراً،أما أن يبيعه على حاله فلا يجوز، لكن إذا كسره،فإنه تحول من كونه صنماً؛فيجوز . والواجب تكسيره ولا يقر على حاله،بل يجب أن يكسر،ثم يبيع كسره . (19 / 46)
49 - ما رأيكم في الذين يأخذون منح الأراضي؛يأخذون رقمها،ويبيعونها قبل استلامها ؟
هذا لا يجوز، هذا غرر، ما يجوز حتى يحوزها؛ يعرفها ويتم ملكه عليها (19 / 46)
50 - ثبت في صحيح البخاري - رحمة الله عليه - عن أبي جحيفة - رضي الله عنه -: "أن الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نهى عن ثمن الدم"[2].فلا يجوز للمسلم أن يأخذ عن الدم – المتبرع به - عوضاً؛ لهذا الحديث الصحيح،فإن كان قد أخذ فليتصدق بذلك على بعض الفقراء . (19 / 47)


[1]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند المكثرين من الصحابة)،باقي (مسند عبد الله بن عمر)، برقم:6203، والنسائي في (البيوع)،باب (بيع الفضة بالذهب وبيع الذهب بالفضة)، برقم:4582 . 
[2]- رواه البخاري في (البيوع)،باب (موكل الربا)، برقم:2086

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب البيوع

51 – ما حكم بيع كيس السكر ونحوه بمبلغ مائة وخمسين ريالاً إلى أجل،وهو يساوي مبلغ مائة ريال نقداً ؟ 
هذه المعاملة لا بأس بها؛ لأن بيع النقد غير بيع التأجيل، ولم يزل المسلمون يستعملون مثل هذه المعاملة، وهو كالإجماع منهم على جوازها . وقد شذ بعض أهل العلم،فمنع الزيادة لأجل الأجل، وظن ذلك من الربا . وهو قول لا وجه له، وليس من الربا في شيء؛ لأن التاجر حين باع السلعة إلى أجل،إنما وافق على التأجيل من أجل انتفاعه بالزيادة، والمشتري إنما رضي بالزيادة من أجل المهلة،وعجزه عن تسليم الثمن نقداً، فكلاهما منتفع بهذه المعاملة . وقد ثبت عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما يدل على جواز ذلك؛ وذلك أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أمر عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص - رضي الله عنهما - أن يجهز جيشاً، فكان يشتري البعير بالبعيرين إلى أجل . ثم هذه المعاملة تدخل في عموم قول الله - سبحانه -: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ إِذَا تَدَايَنتُم بِدَيْنٍ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُّسَمًّى فَاكْتُبُوهُ}[1] الآية (19 / 48)
52 - مسألة (التورق)،ويسميها بعض العامة (الوعدة) قد اختلف العلماء في جوازها على قولين: أحدهما: أنها ممنوعة أو مكروهة؛ لأن المقصود منها شراء دراهم بدراهم،وإنما السلعة المبيعة واسطة غير مقصودة.

والقول الثاني للعلماء:جواز هذه المعاملة لمسيس الحاجة إليها؛ لأنه ليس كل أحد اشتدت حاجته إلى النقد يجد من يقرضه بدون ربا؛ لدخولها في عموم قوله - سبحانه -: {وَأَحَلَّ اللّهُ الْبَيْعَ}[2]، وقوله - تعالى -:{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ إِذَا تَدَايَنتُم بِدَيْنٍ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُّسَمًّى فَاكْتُبُوهُ}[3]،ولأن الأصل في الشرع حل جميع المعاملات، إلا ما قام الدليل على منعه، ولا نعلم حجة شرعية تمنع هذه المعاملة .وأما تعليل من منعها أو كرهها؛بكون المقصود منها هو النقد، فليس ذلك موجباً لتحريمها ولا لكراهتها؛ لأن مقصود التجار غالباً في المعاملات،هو تحصيل نقود أكثر بنقود أقل،والسلع المبيعة هي الواسطة في ذلك،وإنما يمنع مثل هذا العقد،إذا كان البيع والشراء من شخص واحد - كمسألة العينة -؛ فإن ذلك يتخذ حيلة على الربا، وصورة ذلك:أن يشتري شخص سلعة من آخر بثمن في الذمة، ثم يبيعها عليه بثمن أقل ينقده إياه .فهذا ممنوع شرعاً؛ لما فيه من الحيلة على الربا،وتسمى هذه المسألة (مسألة العينة)، وقد ورد فيها من حديث عائشة وابن عمر - رضي الله عنهما - ما يدل على منعها .(19/50،96،97،103،245)

53 - إذا بيعت الصبرة من الطعام كل صاع بريال،وزيادة على جميع الصبرة عشرة أريل مثلاً،والصبرة مجهولة،فإن البيع صحيح وليس من بيع المجهول الذي لا يجوز؛ لأن المبيع معلوم بالمشاهدة، والثمن في حكم المعلوم . ويدل لذلك:أن علياً - رضي الله عنه - أجر نفسه من امرأة،على أن يمتح لها من بئر كل ذنوب بتمرة،فمتح ست عشرة ذنوباً،فعدت له ست عشرة تمرة، فجاء إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فأخبره،فأكل منها[4]. والحديث أخرجه أحمد، وقال فيه الشوكاني في نيل الأوطار "جوّد الحافظ – يعني ابن حجر – إسناده، وأخرجه ابن ماجة بسند صححه ابن السكن"وبجواز بيع الصبرة؛كل قفيز بدرهم،قال الأئمة:أحمد ومالك والشافعي،وأبو يوسف ومحمد - صاحبا أبي حنيفة - رحمهم الله - ولأن الأصل في المعاملات الصحة،فلا يبطل منها إلا ما قام الدليل على بطلانه،وهذه المعاملة ليس فيها غرر ولا ما يقتضي بطلانها،فوجب أن تكون صحيحة (19 / 56)
54 - انتشر في بعض المحلات التجارية والمستوصفات الأهلية،إصدار بطاقة تعطى لمن يرغب الاشتراك فيها،مقابل مبلغ مالي يدفع سنوياً، ويحصل حاملها على بعض الفحوصات المجانية خلال السنة، وبعض الخصومات المالية على بعض الفحوصات المعملية الأخرى . وسؤالي: هل يجوز إصدار تلك البطاقات،أو التعامل بها ؟
هذا العمل لا يجوز؛ لما فيه من الجهالة والمقامرة، والغرر الكثير، فالواجب تركه.(19 / 57)
55 - توجد في الأسواق لعب على صور فتيات أو أطفال أو حيوانات،وهي مخصصة للعب الأطفال، فما حكم بيع هذه التماثيل وشرائها وإدخالها المنزل ؟
الأحوط عدم شرائها، وعدم إدخالها البيت، ولو كانت لعباً؛ لعموم الأحاديث الدالة على تحريم اتخاذ الصور في البيت (19/58)
56 - عمليات " اليانصيب " عنوان لعب القمار، وهو الميسر، وهو محرم بالكتاب والسنة والإجماع، كما قال الله - عز وجل -: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ وَالأَنصَابُ وَالأَزْلاَمُ رِجْسٌ مِّنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ. إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَن يُوقِعَ بَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاء فِي الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ وَيَصُدَّكُمْ عَن ذِكْرِ اللّهِ وَعَنِ الصَّلاَةِ فَهَلْ أَنتُم مُّنتَهُونَ}[5]. ولا يحل لجميع المسلمين اللعب بالقمار مطلقاً - سواء كان ذلك المال الذي يحصل بالقمار يصرف في جهات بر أو في غير ذلك -؛ لكونه خبيثاً محرماً لعموم الأدلة، ولأن الكسب الحاصل بالقمار من الكسب المحرم الذي يجب تركه، والحذر منه (19 / 59)
57 - إذا اشترى دولارات أو أي عملة أخرى وحفظها عنده، ثم باعها بعد ذلك إذا ارتفع سعرها، فلا بأس، لكن يشتريها يداً بيد لا نسيئة؛ يشتري دولارات بريالات سعودية أو بدنانير عراقية يداً بيد، العملة لابد أن تكون يداً بيد مثل الذهب مع الفضة يداً بيد (19 / 59)
58 - النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مات ودرعه مرهون عند يهودي، والمحرم الموالاة، أما البيع والشراء فما فيه شيء، اشترى - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من وثني أغناماً،ووزعها على أصحابه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وإنما المحرم موالاتهم ومحبتهم،ونصرهم على المسلمين، أما كون المسلم يشتري منهم ويبيع عليهم،أو يضع عندهم حاجة،فما في ذلك بأس، حتى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أكل طعام اليهود،وطعامهم حل لنا، كما قال - سبحانه -: { وَطَعَامُ الَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ الْكِتَابَ حِلٌّ لَّكُمْ وَطَعَامُكُمْ حِلُّ لَّهُمْ}[6]. (19 / 60)
59 - اشتريت قطعة أرض،وتم تسليمي سند قبض بالمبلغ من البائع، حتى يتم إصدار صك ملكية الأرض لي،فهل يجوز بيعها قبل صدور الصك ؟ أم أن ذلك داخل في بيع ما لا أملك ؟
ج: إذا تم البيع بينكما جاز لك التصرف،ولو تأخر إصدار الصك .(19 / 61)
60 - لا حرج في أخذ العربون – في أصح قولي العلماء - إذا اتفق البائع والمشتري على ذلك، ولم يتم البيع (19 / 63)


[1]- سورة البقرة، الآية 282 .
[2]- سورة البقرة، الآية 275 .
[3]- سورة البقرة، الآية 282 .
[4]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند العشرة المبشرين بالجنة)، (مسند علي بن أبي طالب)، برقم:1138 .
[5]- سورة المائدة، الآيتان 90، 91 .
[6]- سورة المائدة، الآية 5.

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب البيوع
61 - الوعد بالشراء ليس شراء، ولكنه وعد بذلك،فإذا أراد إنسان شراء حاجة، وطلب من أخيه أن يشتريها ثم يبيعها عليه،فلا حرج في ذلك إذا تم الشراء وحصل القبض،ثم باعها بعد ذلك على الراغب في شرائها؛ لما جاء في الحديث الصحيح عن حكيم بن حزام - رضي الله عنه - أنه قال: يا رسول الله يأتيني الرجل يريد السلعة، وليس عندي،أفأبيعها عليه، ثم أذهب فأشتريها، فقال له النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -:"لا تبع ما ليس عندك"[1]. فدل ذلك على أنه إذا باعها على أخيه بعدما ملكها وصارت عنده،فإنه لا حرج في ذلك (19 / 64)
62 - يجوز بيع الساعات والخواتم من الذهب والفضة للرجال والنساء جميعاً،ولكن ليس للرجل أن يلبس ساعة الذهب ولا خاتم الذهب ولا المموه بذلك، وهكذا ساعة الفضة، وإنما ذلك للنساء. أما خاتم الفضة فهو جائز للرجال والنساء، وأما الأقلام من الذهب والفضة فلا يجوز استعمالها للرجال والنساء جميعاً؛ لأنها ليست من الحلية،وإنما هي أشبه بأواني الذهب والفضة، والأواني من الذهب والفضة محرمة على الجميع؛لقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: " لا تشربوا في آنية الذهب والفضة،ولا تأكلوا في صحافها؛فإنها لهم في الدنيا - يعني الكفرة - ولكم في الآخرة"[2]. متفق على صحته (19 / 72)
63 - هذه الأشرطة - أشرطة الفيديو، التي أقل ما فيها أن تظهر النساء سافرات، وتمثل فيها قصص الغرام والهيام - يحرم بيعها،واقتناؤها،وسماع ما فيها والنظر إليها؛ لكونها تدعو إلى الفتنة والفساد، والواجب إتلافها والإنكار على من تعاطاها؛حسماً لمادة الفساد،وصيانة المسلمين من أسباب الفتنة . (19 / 74)
64 - لا يجوز إصدار المجلات التي تشتمل على نشر الصور النسائية،أو الدعاية إلى الزنا والفواحش،أو اللواط أو شرب المسكرات،أو نحو ذلك مما يدعو إلى الباطل ويعين عليه، ولا يجوز العمل في مثل هذه المجلات؛لا بالكتابة ولا بالترويج؛ لما في ذلك من التعاون على الإثم والعدوان، ونشر الفساد في الأرض، والدعوة إلى إفساد المجتمع، ونشر الرذائل .(19 / 75)
65 - نوصيك بعدم فتح محل للتصوير،وعليك أن تلتمس كسباً حلالاً،والله - سبحانه - يقول: {وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا. وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ}[3](19/78)
66 - الاستوديو يصور الجائز والممنوع، فإذا صور فيه ما هو جائز من السيارات والطائرات والجبال وغيرها مما ليس فيه روح،فلا بأس أن يبيع ذلك،ويصور هذه الأشياء التي قد يحتاج إليها الناس وليس فيها روح .أما تصوير ذوات الأرواح - من بني الإنسان أو الدواب والطيور - فلا يجوز إلا للضرورة، كما لو صور شيئاً مما يضطر إليه الناس،كالتابعية التي يحتاجها الناس،وتسمى (حفيظة النفوس)،فلا بأس، وهكذا جواز السفر،والشهادة العلمية التي لا تحصل إلا بالصورة، وهكذا تصوير المجرمين؛ليعرفوا ويتحرز من شرهم، وهكذا أشباه ذلك مما تدعو إليه الضرورة؛ لقول الله - عز وجل - في كتابه الكريم: ِ {وَقَدْ فَصَّلَ لَكُم مَّا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِلاَّ مَا اضْطُرِرْتُمْ إِلَيْهِ}[4]. والمقصود:أنه لا يستعمل فيه إلا الشيء الجائز،وإذا باعه على الناس فلا بأس ببيعه؛ لأنه يستخدم في الطيب والخبيث، مثل بيع الإنسان السيف والسكين،وأشباههما مما يستعمل في الخير والشر، والإثم على من استعملها في الشر،لكن من علم أن المشتري للسكين أو السيف أو نحوهما يستعملها في الشر حرم بيعها عليه.(19 / 81)
67 - الدخان بأنواعه كلها ليس من الطيبات،بل هو من الخبائث، وهكذا جميع المسكرات كلها من الخبائث، والدخان لا يجوز شربه ولا بيعه ولا التجارة فيه؛ لما في ذلك من المضار العظيمة،والعواقب الوخيمة . والواجب على من كان يشرب أو يتجر فيه،البدار بالتوبة والإنابة إلى الله - سبحانه وتعالى - والندم على ما مضى، والعزم على ألا يعود في ذلك (19 / 83)
68 - من المعاملة الداخلة في القمار وفي بيع الغرر،ما حدث في هذا العصر من وضع بعض الشركات والتجار جوائز خفية في بعض السلع التي يراد بيعها؛طمعاً في استنزاف ثروات المسلمين،وترغيباً لهم في شراء السلع المشتملة على الجوائز بأغلى من ثمنها المعتاد،والاستكثار من تلك السلع؛ رجاء الظفر بتلك الجوائز .ولا ريب أن هذه المعاملات من الميسر، ومن بيع الغرر؛ لأن المشتري يبذل ماله الكثير رجاء مال مجهول،لا يدري هل يظفر به أم لا، وهذا من الميسر وبيع الغرر الذي حذر الله ورسوله منه . وهكذا بيع البطاقات ذوات الأرقام؛ليفوز مشتريها ببعض الجوائز إذا حصل على الرقم المطلوب، ولا شك أن هذا العمل من الميسر الذي حرمه الله؛لما فيه من المخاطرة،وأكل الأموال بالباطل (19 / 87)
69 - لوحظ قيام بعض المؤسسات والمحلات التجارية بنشر إعلانات في الصحف وغيرها، عن تقديم جوائز لمن يشتري من بضائعهم المعروضة؛ مما يغري بعض الناس على الشراء من هذا المحل دون غيره، أو يشتري سلعاً ليس له فيها حاجة؛ طمعاً في الحصول على إحدى هذه الجوائز وحيث إن هذا نوع من القمار المحرم شرعاً، والمؤدي إلى أكل الناس بالباطل، ولما فيه من الإغراء، والتسبب في ترويج سلعته وإكساد سلع الآخرين المماثلة ممن لم يقامر مثل مقامرته، لذلك أحببت تنبيه القراء على أن هذا العمل محرم، والجائزة التي تحصل من طريقه محرمة؛ لكونها من الميسر المحرم شرعاً؛ وهو القمار فالواجب على أصحاب التجارة الحذر من هذه المقامرة، وليسعهم ما يسع الناس. (19 / 398)
70 - من علم أن المبيع مسروق حرم عليه شراؤه،ووجب عليه الإنكار على من فعل ذلك،وأن ينصحه برده إلى صاحبه،وأن يستعين على ذلك بأولي الأمر إن لم تنفع النصيحة .(19/91)


[1]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند المكيين)، (مسند حكيم بن حزام)، برقم:14887، والترمذي في (البيوع)، باب (ما جاء في كراهية بيع ما ليس عندك)، برقم:1232، وابن ماجة في (التجارات)،باب (النهي عن بيع ما ليس عندك)، برقم:2187.
[2]- رواه البخاري في (الأطعمة)،باب (الأكل في إناء مفضض)، برقم:5426، ومسلم في (اللباس والزينة)،باب (تحريم استعمال إناء الذهب والفضة على الرجال)، برقم:2067 .
[3]- سورة الطلاق، الآيتان 2، 3.
[4]- سورة الأنعام، الآية 119

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب البيوع

71 - لا حرج على المشتري أن يبيع على الأول الذي باعه عليك،بعد قبضه إياها،ونقله من محله إلى محل آخر من السوق أو البيت إذا لم يكن هناك تواطؤ بينك وبين البائع الأول (19/94)
72 - الربا إنما جاءت به الشريعة في أحوال مخصوصة ومعاملات مخصوصة،فلا يجوز أن يلحق بها غيرها إلا بنص خاص،وليس من معاملة الربا ولا من أحوال الربا أن نبيع السلعة من السيارات والدواب أو الملابس أو الأواني أو الطعام بنقد معلوم إلى أجل بأكثر من السعر الحالي،فيما نعلمه من الشرع المطهر، ولا فيما قرره أهل العلم .وإنما اشتبه الأمر في هذا على بعض الناس من المتأخرين،فظن أن هذه المعاملة من ربا النسيئة، وليس الأمر كذلك،وإنما ربا النسيئة: بيع الربوي بالربوي إلى أجل، أو من غير قبض، وإن لم يكن هناك ربح، كبيع النقود بالنقود من غير قبض، وكبيع الطعام بالطعام من غير قبض، وما أشبه ذلك من أحوال الربا (19 / 102)
73 - بيع السلعة إلى أجل ثم شراؤها بأقل من ذلك نقداً،هذه (مسألة العينة)،والصحيح الذي عليه الجمهور تحريمها . وذلك مثل:أن تبيع سلعة بمائة إلى أجل معلوم،ثم تشتريها من مشتريها منك بثمانين نقداً؛ لأن هذا في الحقيقة بيع ثمانين حاضرة بمائة إلى أجل، والسلعة حيلة بينهما،وهذا عين الربا. (19 / 103)
74 - الواجب ألا تزيد في قيمة السلعة عما تساويه في السوق، وكونك تخفض لبعض الزبائن عما تساويه في السوق لا بأس به، إنما الممنوع أن تزيد على بعض الزبائن بثمن أغلى من قيمة السلعة في السوق، خصوصاً إذا كان المشتري يجهل أقيام السلع،أو كان غرًّا لا يحسن البيع والشراء والمماكسة؛فلا يجوز استغلال جهله وغرته والزيادة عليه عن القيمة المعروفة في السوق (19 / 109)
75 - إذا اشترى شخص من آخر طعاماً أو سلعة أخرى بثمن حال أو مؤجل،فلا يجوز له بيعه قبل أن يقبضه؛وذلك بحيازته إلى منزله أو متجره أو غير ذلك،ولا يكفي في القبض عدها وإبقاؤها في محلها دون حيازتها على أن السلع - أياً كانت - لا يجوز بيعها قبل حيازتها، ومثله في إفادة العموم حديث حكيم بن حزام عند البيهقي بسند جيد(قلت: يا رسول الله إني أبتاع هذه البيوع،فما يحل لي منها وما يحرم ؟ قال: " يا ابن أخي لا تبع شيئاً حتى تقبضه"[1]. ومما يدل على أن الحكم عام في الطعام وغيره،حديث ابن عباس - رضي الله عنهما - في الصحيحين وغيرهما،أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال: " من ابتاع طعاماً فلا يبعه حتى يستوفيه"[2]، قال ابن عباسولا أحسب كل شيء إلا مثله)وقد حكى الخطابي في (معالم السنن)،وابن المنذر - كما عزاه إليه ابن القيم في (تهذيب السنن) – الإجماع على عدم جواز بيع الطعام قبل قبضه . أما غير الطعام،فقد حكى الخطابي وكذا ابن القيم للعلماء فيه أربعة أقوال . رجح ابن القيم منها:القول بتعميم حكم المنع في الطعام وغيره؛ لحديث حكيم بن حزام، وزيد بن ثابت الدالين على ذلك، وقال: [ إن النهي معلل بعدم تمام الاستيلاء، وعدم انقطاع علاقة البائع عنه؛ فإنه يطمع في الفسخ والامتناع من الإقباض إذا رأى المشتري قد ربح فيه، ويغره الربح، وتضيق عينه منه، وربما أفضى إلى التحيل على الفسخ ولو ظلماً،وإلى الخصام والمعاداة،والواقع شاهد بهذا فمن محاسن الشريعة الكاملة الحكيمة:منع المشتري من التصرف فيه حتى يتم استيلاؤه عليه ... ] إلى آخر كلامه - رحمه الله -(19/112)
76 - قد اختلف أهل العلم في جواز البيع بشرط الخيار إلى أجل معلوم،إذا كانت المدة أكثر من ثلاثة أيام؛ فأجازه قوم ومنعه آخرون .والأصح جوازه؛ لقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: " المسلمون على شروطهم،إلا شرطاً حرم حلالاً أو أحل حراماً"[3] في أدلة أخرى لكن ذكر جمع من أهل العلم القائلين بالجواز:أن ذلك يتقيد بما إذا كان القصد من البيع هو رغبة البائع في البيع،والمشتري في الشراء، ولكن جرى شرط الخيار لريبة في المبيع، أو الثمن، أو لمقصد آخر حسن .أما إذا كان المقصود من عقد البيع هو انتفاع المشتري بغلة المبيع، وانتفاع البائع بالثمن، وفي عزمهما فسخ البيع عند إيسار البائع بالثمن،فليس ذلك بجائز، بل هو من الربا؛ لأنه في معنى القرض، وكل قرض شرط فيه النفع فهو محرم بالإجماع ولا ريب أن مقصود المشتري في مثل هذا استغلال المبيع حتى يرد إليه الثمن؛لئلا يفوت عليه نفع ماله الذي قبضه البائع،وكل حيلة يستحل بها الربا فهي باطلة؛ لقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: " لا ترتكبوا ما ارتكبت اليهود؛فتستحلوا محارم الله بأدنى الحيل"[4]. أخرجه أبو عبد الله بن بطة بإسناد حسن،وفي معناه ما ثبت في الصحيحين عن جابر أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال: "قاتل الله اليهود لما حرم الله عليهم الشحوم؛جملوها ثم باعوها فأكلوا ثمنها"[5]. وقد صرح جماعة من أهل العلم بهذه المسألة وبينوا تحريمها، ومنهم الشيخ العلامة / عبد الرحمن بن أبي عمر الحنبلي - صاحب (الشرح الكبير)ومنه يعلم،أن البيع إذا خلا عن مقصد القرض لم يكن به بأس ومن علامات الحيلة:أن يبيعه العقار ونحوه بأقل من قيمته التي يباع بها لو كان المقصود البيع حقيقة؛كأن يبيع ما يساوي مائة بخمسين؛وما ذاك إلا لأنه واثق بأنه ليس ببيع، وإنما هو قرض في صورة البيع(19 / 125- 128)
77 - اختلفوا فيه - المقدار الذي يكون فيه الغبن -؛بعضهم قال: الثلث . وبعضهم قال:أقل من ذلك .ولكن أحسن ما قيل في هذا:أنه ما يعده الناس غبناً بالعرف، ما يعده أهل البيع والشراء غبناً؛حيث يعتبر ضاراً للمشتري . (19 / 125)
78 - لا يجوز بيع الذهب بالذهب مطلقاً،إلا مثلاً بمثل،وزناً بوزن،يداً بيد،وهكذا الفضة. أما بيع الذهب بالفضة والفضة بالذهب فلا حرج في ذلك متفاضلاً؛ لأن الذهب أنفس من الفضة وأغلى، لكن لابد أن يكون ذلك يداً بيد،في المجلس قبل التفرق . أما إذا باع الذهب بمال آخر غير الذهب والفضة - كالطعام والأواني والملابس والأراضي وغير ذلك - فلا بأس بالتفرق قبل القبض لأحدهما،إذا كان المبيع والثمن معلوماً وليس في الذمة .أما إذا كان المبيع في الذمة،فلابد من قبض الثمن في المجلس، وإن كان البيع مؤجلاً،فلابد أن يكون الأجل معلوماً مع قبض الثمن في المجلس كبيع السلم؛حتى لا يكون البيع ديناً بدين (19 / 156)
79 - إن أراد إنسان أن يبيع ذهباً على صائغ بذهب آخر أو على غيره،فلابد أن يكون الذهب متماثلاً؛متساوياً وزناً بوزن؛مثلاً بمثل، فيبيع عليه ذهبه بثمن مستقل ويقبضه منه، ثم بعد هذا يشتري ذهباً آخر . أما أن يبيعه ذهباً بذهب وزيادة من النقود فلا يجوز، ولكن الطريق الشرعي أن يبيع الذهب الذي عنده الرديء أو الطيب، ثم يقبض الثمن عنه، ثم بعد ذلك يشتري منه ما شاء من الذهب الآخر بقيمته من نقود، من ورق أو فضة يداً بيد .لا يتفرقان حتى يتسلم كل واحد حقه؛ البائع يسلم الذهب، والمشتري يسلم النقود من الفضة، أو من الورق، أو العملة المعروفة دولاراً أو ريالاً سعودياً أو غير ذلك . (19 / 161)
80 - لا حرج في بيع الذهب بالذهب،إذا كان مثلاً بمثل، وزناً بوزن سواءً بسواء، يداً بيد، سواء كان الذهب جديداً أم عتيقاً، أم كان أحدهما جديداً، والآخر عتيقاً كما أنه لا حرج في بيع الذهب بالفضة أو بالعملة الورقية،إذا كان يداً بيد (19 / 165)


[1]- رواه البيهقي في (البيوع)،باب (النهي عن بيع ما لم يقبض)، برقم:10731. 
[2]- رواه البخاري في (البيوع)،باب (الكيل على البائع والمعطي)، برقم:2126، ومسلم في (البيوع)،باب (بطلان بيع المبيع قبل القبض)، برقم:1526 .
[3]- رواه الترمذي في (الحكام)،باب (ما ذكر عن رسول الله - صلى الله علي وسلم - في الصلح)، برقم:1352
[4]- أخرجه ابن بطة في جزء في الخلع وإبطال الحيل . 
[5]- رواه البخاري في (تفسير القرآن)،باب (قوله - تعالى -: {وَعَلَى الَّذِينَ هَادُواْ حَرَّمْنَا كُلَّ ذِي ظُفُرٍ } برقم:4633، ومسلم في (المساقاة)،باب (تحريم بيع الخمر والميتة والخنزير والأصنام)، برقم:1582

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب البيوع
81 - المعاملة بالبيع والشراء بالعُمَل جائزة، لكن بشرط التقابض يداً بيد إذا كان العُمَل مختلفة، فإذا باع عملة ليبية بعملة أمريكية أو مصرية أو غيرهما يداً بيد فلا بأس؛ كأن يشتري دولارات بعملة ليبية يداً بيد،فيقبض منه ويُقبضه في المجلس، أو اشترى عملة مصرية أو إنجليزية، أو غيرهما بعملة ليبية أو غيرها يداً بيد فلا بأس أما إذا كانت إلى أجل فلا يجوز، وهكذا إذا لم يحصل التقابض في المجلس فلا يجوز؛ لأنه والحال ما ذكر،يعتبر نوعاً من المعاملات الربوية، فلابد من التقابض في المجلس يداً بيد إذا كانت العُمَل مختلفة .أما إذا كانت من نوع واحد،فلابد من شرطين: التماثل والتقابض في المجلس؛ لقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: " الذهب بالذهب، والفضة بالفضة، والبر بالبر، والشعير بالشعير، والتمر بالتمر، والملح بالملح مثلاً بمثل، سواءً بسواء، يداً بيد، فإذا اختلفت هذه الأصناف،فبيعوا كيف شئتم إذا كان يداً بيد"[1]. أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه .والعُمَل حكمها حكم ما ذكر؛إن كانت مختلفة جاز التفاضل مع التقابض في المجلس، وإذا كانت نوعاً واحداً؛مثل دولارات بدولارات أو دنانير بدنانير، فلابد من التقابض في المجلس والتماثل (19 / 171)
82 - أي سلعة اشتراها الإنسان ورصدها للبيع،ثم باعها إذا زاد السعر،فلا بأس بذلك إذا لم يكن في ذلك ضرر على المسلمين وذلك بأن يشتري الجنيه الإسترليني أو المصري، أو الدينار العراقي، أو الدينار الأردني،أو الجنيه السعودي، ثم يحفظه عنده، فإذا غلا باعه،فليس في ذلك شيء، بشرط التقابض في المجلس، وهكذا ما يسمى بالاحتكار،إذا لم يكن فيه ضرر على المسلمين في الطعام وغيره . (19 / 173) 
83 - المعاملات الورقية لها حكم المعاملات بالذهب والفضة؛ لأنها حلت محلها في قيم المقومات وثمن المبيعات؛ فلا يجوز بيع عملة منها بعملة أخرى نسيئة،ولا اقتراض شيء منها بفائدة - من جنسها ولا من غير جنسها - إلا يداً بيد،مثلاً بمثل إذا كانت عملة واحدة، فإن اختلفت العُمل - كالدولار بالجنيه الإسترليني - فلابد من التقابض في المجلس، ولا يشترط التماثل لاختلاف الجنس وقد أجمع العلماء:على أن كل قرض شرطت فيه فائدة،أو اتفق الطرفان فيه على فائدة فهو ربا. (19/192)(19/169)
84 - بلادنا تنتج الحب، والعملة عندنا بالحبوب لقلة النقود، فإذا جاء وقت البذر اشترينا من التجار الصاع بريال، فإذا جاء وقت الحصاد وصفيت الحبوب،سلمنا للتجار عن كل ريال صاعين مثلاً؛ لأن السعر في وقت الحصاد أرخص منه في وقت البذر، فهل تجوز هذه المعاملة ؟
هذه المعاملة فيها خلاف بين العلماء، وقد رأى كثير منهم أنها لا تجوز؛ لأنها وسيلة إلى بيع الحنطة ونحوها بجنسها متفاضلاً ونسيئة، وذلك عين الربا من جهتين: جهة التفاضل،وجهة التأجيل .
وذهب جماعة آخرون من أهل العلم إلى أن ذلك جائز،إذا كان البائع والمشتري لم يتواطآ على تسليم الحنطة بدل النقود، ولم يشترطا ذلك عند العقد . هذا هو كلام أهل العلم في هذه المسألة ومعاملتكم هذه يظهر منها التواطؤ على تسليم حب أكثر بدل حب أقل؛ لأن النقود قليلة، وذلك لا يجوز . فالواجب على الزراع في مثل هذه الحالة،أن يبيعوا الحبوب على غير التجار الذين اشتروا منهم البذر، ثم يوفوهم حقهم نقداً هذا هو طريق السلامة والاحتياط والبعد عن الربا . فإن وقع البيع بين التجار، وبين الزراع بالنقود، ثم حصل الوفاء من الزراع بالحبوب من غير تواطؤ ولا شرط، فالأقرب صحة ذلك - كما قاله جماعة من العلماء - ولا سيما إذا كان الزارع فقيراً،ويخشى التاجر أنه إن لم يأخذ منه حباً بالسعر بدل النقود التي في ذمته، فات حقه ولم يحصل له شيء؛ لأن الزارع سوف يوفي به غيره ويتركه، أو يصرفه – أي الحب – في حاجات أخرى، وهذا يقع كثيراً من الزراع الفقراء، ويضيع حق التجار .أما إذا كان التجار والزراع تواطئوا على تسليم الحب بعد الحصاد بدلاً من النقود؛ فإن البيع الأول لا يصح من أجل التواطؤ المذكور، وليس للتاجر إلا مثل الحب الذي سلم للزارع من غير زيادة، تنزيلاً له منزلة القرض؛لعدم صحة البيع مع التواطؤ على أخذ حب أكثر (19/ 25،252، 253)
85 - هل يجوز بيع غير الطعام بالطعام نسيئة؛كبيع الثياب بالقمح مثلاً .. إلخ؟؟.
يجوز ذلك في أصح أقوال أهل العلم .والأدلة عليه كثيرة: منها: عموم الأدلة في حل البيع والمداينة ومنها: ما ثبت في الصحيحين عن عائشة - رضي الله عنها-: " أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - اشترى من يهودي طعاماً نسيئة،ورهنه درعاً من حديد"[2] (19 / 253)
86 - سألني غير واحد عن معاملة يتعاطاها كثير من الناس،وهي: أن بعضهم يدفع إلى البنك أو غيره مالاً معلوماً على سبيل الأمانة، أو ليتَّجر به القابض، على أن يدفع القابض إلى الدافع ربحاً معلوماً كل شهر أو كل سنة مثال ذلك: أن يدفع شخص إلى البنك أو غيره عشرة آلاف ريال أو أقل أو أكثر،على أن يدفع إليه القابض مائة ريال أو أكثر أو أقل كل شهر أو كل سنة. وهذه المعاملة لا شك أنها من مسائل الربا المحرم بالنص والإجماع، وقد دلت الآيات القرآنية والأحاديث النبوية على أن أكل الربا من كبائر الذنوب،ومن الجرائم المتوعد عليها بالنار واللعنة (19 / 255)
87 - إذا كان الموديل المشار إليه - للسيارة - غير معروف، ولم ينزل في الأسواق، فلا يجوز؛ لأن شرط بيع السلم:أن يكون المسلم فيه معلوم الصفات،غالب الوجود عند حلول الأجل، والسيارة المذكورة ليست كذلك (19 / 276)
88 - ما هو دين الذمة في الشيء المعلوم والأجل المعلوم ؟
هذا يسمى (السلم)،إذا كان في الذمة ليس فيه بأس،إلى أجل معلوم؛شيء معلوم وأجل معلوم،هذا (سلم) .أما إذا قال: أبيعك ما في بطن هذه الناقة،أو ناقتي الفلانية ما في بطنها اليوم،أو ما في بطنها العام الآتي الذي تحمل به في العام الآتي، هذا الذي ما يجوز أما ما في ذمته،فيأتي به من أي جهة، هذا سلم؛ مثل لو قال: أبيعك في ذمتي مائة صاع،أو مائة وزنة من كذا وكذا، هذا لا بأس به، لكن لو قال: أبيعك ثمرة هذا النخل ما صح (19 / 277)
89 – اقترضت من أحد الإخوة مبلغ مائة دينار أردني؛لأرسلها لأهلي في مصر،واشتريت من هذا المبلغ مائتا دولار، وبقي معي من المبلغ ستة دنانير وأربعمائة فلس تقريباً .وبعد أن أرسلت المبلغ إلى أهلي ارتفع سعر الدولار،فصار سعر الدولار (650) فلساً بدلا من (465) فلساً وقت اقتراض المبلغ، فلما شعر الأخ بالارتفاع المستمر في سعر صرف الدولار،قال لي: لن آخذ منك سوى (200) دولار، ولم يقبل المبلغ بالدينار كما أخذته منه، علماً بأنه لم يشترط علي ذلك عند اقتراض المبلغ، فقلت له: سندخل في معاملة ربوية، وفي عمل يصل بنا إلى الوقوع في معصية الله - تعالى - ولكنه لم يستمع لهذا الكلام،محتماً أنه لو قام بتصريف المبلغ وقتها لحصل على (200) دولار.؟
عليك رد الدنانير كما اقترضتها؛لا صرفها بجنيهات مصرية أو دولارات،ما دام تسديد القرض بالدنانير ممكناً،والتعامل به قائماً لكن لو اتفقت مع صاحبك على إعطائه عملة أخرى بسعر الدنانير وقت الدفع فلا حرج في ذلك؛لما ثبت من حديث ابن عمر - رضي الله عنهما - قال:قلت(يا رسول الله:إني أبيع الإبل بالبقيع؛فأبيع بالدنانير وآخذ الدراهم،وأبيع بالدراهم وآخذ الدنانير؛آخذ هذا من هذا،وأعطي هذا من هذا،فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "لا بأس أن تأخذها بسعر يومها،ما لم تفترقا وبينكما شيء"[3]. رواه الخمسة،وصححه الحاكم (19 / 282)
90 - هل يجوز أن أستلف من شخص تجارته معروفة بالحرام،وأنه يتعاطى الحرام؟
لا ينبغي لك - يا أخي - أن تقترض من هذا أو أن تتعامل معه،ما دامت معاملاته بالحرام، ومعروف بالمعاملات المحرمة الربوية أو غيرها،فليس لك أن تعامله، ولا أن تقترض منه،بل يجب عليك التنزه عن ذلك والبعد عنه لكن لو كان يتعامل بالحرام وبغير الحرام؛ يعني معاملته مخلوطة فيها الطيب والخبيث، فلا بأس، لكن تركه أفضل؛ لقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك"[4] (19 / 286)


[1]- رواه مسلم في (المساقاة)،باب (الصرف وبيع الذهب بالورق نقداً)، برقم:1587 . 
[2]- رواه البخاري في (السلم)،باب (الكفيل في السلم)، برقم:2251، ومسلم في (المساقاة)،باب (الرهن وجوازه في الحضر كالسفر)، برقم:1603 .
[3]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند المكثرين من الصحابة)،باقي (مسند عبد الله بن عمر)، برقم:6203، والنسائي في (البيوع)،باب (بيع الفضة بالذهب وبيع الذهب بالفضة)، برقم:4582 .
[4]- رواه الترمذي في (صفة القيامة)،باب منه (ما جاء في صفة أواني الحوض)، برقم:2518، والنسائي في (الأشربة)،باب (الحث على ترك الشبهات)، برقم:5711

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب البيوع



91 - إذا لم يعلم عناوينهم - الدائنون - فإنه يتصدق بحقوقهم عنهم بالنية،ومتى حضروا أو عرف عنواينهم؛ إن أمضوا الصدقة فالأجر لهم، وإذا لم يمضوا الصدقة،أعطاهم حقوقهم،ويكون أجر الصدقة له (19 / 288)
92 - الواجب على الزوج إذا كان عنده مال لزوجته أن يكتب ذلك،وأن يوضح ذلك في وثيقة ثابتة؛حتى تُسلم لها بعد موته، ويجب أن يوضح ذلك في صحته؛حتى تبرأ ذمته . وإذا مات ولم يبين ذلك،وجب على الورثة أن يؤدوا حقها من رأس التركة؛كسائر أهل الدين - إذا ثبت ذلك بالبينة،أو سمحوا لها بذلك وصدقوها إذا كانوا مرشدين مكلفين -. ولا يجوز للزوج ولا غيره إذا كان في ذمته دين لأحد،أن يسكت وأن يغفل عن ذلك؛فتضيع الحقوق، فإن هذا خطر عظيم،وظلم عظيم يجب الحذر منه؛ فالواجب على كل إنسان عنده حق للغير - سواء كان زوجاً أو غير زوج،أو زوجة أو غير ذلك - أن يبين ذلك ويكتب الدين في وثيقة شرعية عند المحكمة،أو عند كاتب معروف يعتمد قلمه؛حتى يؤدى الحق إلى صاحبه لو قدر الله الموت قبل التسديد .وهذه المرأة يجب على الورثة أن يعطوها حقهاإذا ثبت لديهم ذلك، فإن لم يثبت فليس عليهم شيء،والله يعوضها عن ذلك . (19 / 290)
93 - ما حكم الإقراض لشخص على أن يرد ذلك القرض في مدة معينة،ويقرضني مثل هذا المبلغ لنفس المدة الأولى، وهل يدخل هذا تحت حديث: " كل قرض جر نفعاً فهو رباً "،علماً بأن طلب الزيادة لم يشترط ؟
لا يجوز هذا القرض؛لكونه يتضمن اشتراط قرض مثله للمقرض،وذلك يتضمن عقداً في عقد؛فهو في حكم بيعتين في بيعة، ولأنه يشترط فيه منفعة زائدة على مجرد القرض؛وهي أن يقرضه مثله، وقد أجمع العلماء:على أن كل قرض يتضمن شرط منفعة زائدة أو تواطؤاً عليها فهو رباً أما حديث: " كل قرض جر منفعة فهو رباً "،فهو ضعيف، ولكن ورد عن جماعة من الصحابة - رضي الله عنهم - ما يدل على معناه،إذا كان ذلك النفع مشترطاً أو في حكم المشترط أو الدين (19 / 293)
94 - إذا شرط الدلال على صاحب المزرعة في قرضه له:ألا يبيع إنتاجه إلا عنده،فهذا القرض يعتبر من قروض الربا؛لكونه قرضاً جر منفعة، فالواجب تركه والتوبة إلى الله - سبحانه(19 / 295)
95 - أقرضني أخي في الله (حسن) ألفي دينار تونسي،وكتبنا عقداً بذلك،ذكرنا فيه قيمة المبلغ بالنقد الألماني، وبعد مرور مدة القرض - وهي سنة - ارتفع ثمن النقد الألماني، فأصبح إذا سلمته ما هو في العقد أكون أعطيته ثلاثمائة دينار تونسي زيادة على ما اقترضته فهل يجوز للمقرض أن يأخذ الزيادة، أم تعتبر رباً ؟ لاسيما وأنه يرغب فبي السداد بالنقد الألماني؛ليتمكن من شراء سيارة من ألمانيا ؟
ليس للمقرض سوى المبلغ الذي أقرضك - وهو ألفا دينار تونسي - إلا أن تسمح بالزيادة فلا بأس؛ لقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: " إن خيار الناس أحسنهم قضاء " . رواه مسلم في صحيحه، وأخرجه البخاري بلفظ: " إن من خيار الناس أحسنهم قضاء"[1]. أما العقد المذكور فلا عمل عليه،ولا يلزم به شيء؛ لكونه عقداً غير شرعي، وقد دلت النصوص الشرعية على أنه لا يجوز بيع النقد بالنقد إلا بسعر المثل وقت التقاضي،وأن لا يفترقا وبينهما شيء (19 / 297)
96 - إذا كان لإنسان على آخر مطلب دراهم عربية،ثمناً لعقار أو مكيل أو نحوه من مدة طويلة - كعشر سنوات - وقت ما كان الثمن الدارج فضة،وطلب صاحب الحق من غريمه أن يعطيه مطلبه فضة؛إذ إن البيع والشراء قبل خروج الورق، فقال الغريم: سوف أعطيك مطلبك ورقاً – العملة المتداولة اليوم – فلم يقبل صاحب المطلب إلا دراهم عربية فضة، فهل يلزم المدين أن يسلم فضة لصاحب الحق أو لا يلزمه ذلك،بل هو مخير بين أن يسلم له ورقاً أو فضة ؟
قد تأملت هذه المسألة في كلام أهل العلم وظهر لي أن الصواب في ذلك إلزام المدين بتسليم ما عليه من الحق في وقت المعاملة - وهو النقد الفضي - وليس هناك ما يقتضي العدول عنه ولا يخفى على مثلكم أن المسلمين على شروطهم،وأن على اليد ما أخذت حتى تؤديه،وأن الشرط العرفي كالنطقي، ولا أعلم ما يوجب ترك هذه الأصول والنقد الفضي موجود - بحمد الله - وارتفاع سعره لا يمنع من تسليمه كما لو كان هو العملة الرائجة،أما إن تعسر تحصيله،فالواجب قيمته وقت إعوازه من الذهب أو غيره مما لا يجري بينه وبينه ربا الفضل .أما أخذ الورق عنه مع الزيادة،فعندي فيه شك،والأحوط تركه؛ لقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: " دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك"[2]ولحديث النعمان في ترك الشبهات[3] وأخذ الورق على الفضة متفاضلاً فيه شبهة - فيما أعلم – (19 / 300)
97 - بعض المدارس يكتب لولي الأمر قبل بداية الدراسة أنه إذا سدد القسطين معاً قبل بداية الدراسة،فإنه يحصل على خصم قدره كذا وكذا في المائة . فهل مثل هذا جائز في شرعنا المطهر ؟
لا حرج في ذلك - في أصح قولي العلماء -؛ لما في ذلك من المصلحة الظاهرة للطرفين . (19 / 301)
98 - إذا مات الإنسان وعليه دين مؤجل،فإنه يبقى على أجله إذا التزم الورثة بتسديده،واقتنع بهم صاحب الدين، أو قدموا ضميناً مليئاً أو رهناً يفي بالدين، وبذلك يسلم الميت من التبعة . (19 / 305)
99 - جماعة من المدرسين يقومون في نهاية كل شهر بجمع مبلغ من المال من رواتبهم،ويعطى لشخص معين منهم،وفي نهاية الشهر الثاني يعطى لشخص آخر وهكذا حتى يأخذ الجميع نصيبهم،وتُسمى عند البعض (الجمعية)فما حكم الشرع في ذلك ؟
ليس في ذلك بأس، وهو قرض ليس فيه اشتراط نفع زائد لأحد، وقد نظر في ذلك مجلس هيئة كبار العلماء،فقرر بالأكثرية جواز ذلك؛ لما فيه من المصلحة للجميع بدون مضرة. (19 / 307)
100 - هل يجوز اقتراض مبلغ من المال بالريال ورده بما يساويه من الدولار ؟
إن كان مشارطة فهذا لا يجوز، هذا بيع،والبيع نقداً بنقد نسيئة لا يجوز،أما إن كان أقرضه دراهم سعودية أو أقرضه جنيهات مصرية أو جنيهات إسترلينية،ثم عند الوفاء أعطاه دولارات بالتراخي بينهما،يداً بيد،فلا بأس؛مثل ما أخبر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فإنه لما اشتكى إليه بعض الناس،قيل: " يبيعون بالدنانير ويأخذون الدراهم،ويبيعون الدراهم بالدنانير . قال: " لا بأس أن تأخذوها بسعر يومها،ما لم تفترقا وبينكما شيء"[4]. فإذا اقترض إنسان - مثلاً - ألف ريال قرضة،ثم عند الوفاء اتفق الشخصان على أنه يعطيه عن الألف ريال دولارات، أو دنانير كويتية، أو أردنية، أو جنيه إسترليني، أو ما أشبه ذلك،لا بأس إذا اتفقا عليه،وتقابضا في الحال،يداً بيد (19 / 308)


[1]- رواه البخاري في (الاستقراض وقضاء الديون)،باب (هل يعطي أكبر من سنه)، برقم:2392، ومسلم في (المساقاة)،باب (من استسلف شيئاً وقضى خيراً منه)، برقم:1600 .
[2]- رواه الترمذي في (صفة القيامة)،باب منه (ما جاء في صفة أواني الحوض)، برقم:2518، والنسائي في (الأشربة)،باب (الحث على ترك الشبهات)، برقم:5711 .
[3]- رواه البخاري في (الإيمان)،باب (فضل من استبرأ لدينه)، برقم:52، ومسلم في (المساقاة)،باب (أخذ الحلال وترك الشبهات)، برقم:1599.
[4]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند المكثرين من الصحابة)،باقي (مسند عبد الله بن عمر)، برقم:6203، والنسائي في (البيوع)،باب (بيع الفضة بالذهب وبيع الذهب بالفضة)، برقم:4582

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب البيوع
101 - لا بأس برهن المال المثمر؛كالنخل والعنب والثمر يكون للمالك - وهو الراهن - وليس للمرتهن أن يأخذه إلا أن يحسبه من الدين، أما أخذه الثمرة وبقاء الدين بحاله فهو من الربا المحرم،وهكذا لو رهنه أرضاً،لا يجوز للمرتهن أن يأخذ أجرتها إلا أن يحسبها من الدين وقد ورد عن جماعة من أصحاب الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - التحذير من أخذ صاحب الدين من المدين شيئاً من المال من أجل إنظاره وإمهاله في الدين،فجعلوا ذلك من الربا، أما إذا زاده شيئاً حين الوفاء أو بعده فلا بأس؛ لقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "إن خيار الناس أحسنهم قضاء"[1] (19 / 310)
102 - التأمين على الحياة والممتلكات محرم؛لا يجوز لما فيه من الغرر والربا . (19 / 314)
103 - التأمين محرم، هذا هو الأصل؛ لأنه رباً وغرر فالمؤمِّن يعطي مالاً قليلاً ويأخذ مالاً كثيراً، وقد لا يأخذ شيئاً، وقد تخسر الشركة أموالاً عظيمة؛ لكن لا تقل آخذ من ذا ومن ذا ومن ذا، فيحصل الربح من جهة،لكن من جهة أخرى قد يعطي شركة التأمين عشرة آلاف وتخسر عليه عشرات الآلاف،ومن هنا يأتي الغرر(19 / 315)
104 - إني في أحد اللجان الخيرية،فأنا مسئول عن جمع مال اللجنة؛ فربما يكون نقص في بعض الأحيان من شدة الضغط علينا في بعض المواسم،فلا أدري من أين هذا النقص؛فربما لا نأخذها من المتبرع نفسه،أو من الآخرين الذين يجمعون التبرعات في نفس عملنا،أو من الأسواق، فهل نحن ملزمين بدفع النقص الذي ليس لي به ذنب مثلاً ؟
أما النقص الذي أشرتم إليه، فلا يلزمكم غرمه - إذا لم يكن منكم تفريط - ولا تعدٍّ. (19 / 315)
105 - ما هو القول الراجح فيما يتعلق بالأغصان والعروق التي تمتد من ملك شخص إلى ملك جاره،وما يترتب على ذلك من الضرر، وما هي درجة الحديث الذي ذكره شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - في قلع نخلة الشخص الذي أبى أن يقبل المعاوضة؛لما كان فيها من ضرر على أخيه صاحب البستان ؟
قد تأملت المسألة المذكورة،ورأيت صاحب الإنصاف ذكر فيها وجهين، وذكر غيره قولين في المسألة: أحدهما: أن المالك لا يجبر على إزالتها .
والثاني: يجبر،فإن امتنع ضَمِن ما ترتب عليها من الضرر واتضح لي أن القول الثاني أرجح من وجوه:
الأول: أن ذلك هو مقتضى الأدلة الشرعية،مثل قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " لا ضرر ولا ضرار"[2]، وما جاء في معناه . الثاني: قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -:"من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فلا يؤذ جاره"[3]، ولاشك أن العروق والأغصان المضرة بالجار،داخلة في الأذى المنهي عنه؛ فالواجب منع الجار من ذلك الثالث: أن عدم الإجبار يفضي إلى استمرار النزاع والخصومة، وربما أفضى إلى ما هو أشد من ذلك من المضاربة وما هو أشد منها . فالواجب حسم ذلك والقضاء عليه، وقد دلت الأدلة الشرعية - التي يتعذر أو يتعسر إحصاؤها - على وجوب سد الذرايع المفضية إلى الفساد والنزاع والخصومة،أو ما هو أشد من ذلك.أما حديث صاحب النخلة،فقد خرجه أبو داود،من حديث محمد بن علي بن الحسين، عن سمرة بن جندب، وفي إسناده نظر؛ لأن محمد بن علي لا يعلم سماعه من سمرة،بل الظاهر أنه لم يسمع منه - كما نبه على ذلك الحافظ المنذري في (مختصر السنن)- لكن ذكر الحافظ ابن رجب في (شرح الأربعين)- في الكلام على الحديث الثاني والثلاثين - شواهد لهذا الحديث.
وهي كلها مع الحديث الذي ذكرنا في الوجه الأول؛تدل على ترجيح القول الذي ذكرنا،وهو إلزام المالك بإزالة ما حصل به الضرر من عروق أو أغصان،فإن لم يزل الضرر إلا بقلع الشجرة،قلعت جبراً عليه؛حسماً لمادة الضرر والنزاع،ورعاية لحق الجوار (19 / 317) (25 / 374)
106 - أنا شخص مطالب بمبلغ من المال نهاية شهر عشرة،ولا أستطيع الوفاء به في موعده كاملاً، ويوجد لدي مبلغ من المال أنا وكيل عليه وكالة شرعية، ووالدي له جزء من هذا المبلغ .سؤالي: هل يجوز لي اقتطاع جزء من زكاة هذا المال لأسدد به ديني ؟
ليس لك ذلك، وإنما يكون إخراج الزكاة من مالك المال، إلا إذا وكلك أبوك وشريكه في إخراج الزكاة وصرفها في غرمائك،فلا بأس إذا كنت عاجزاً عن تسديد حق الغرماء.(19 / 321)
107 - ليس لك امتلاك ما فضل من المال الذي سلمه لك والدك لشراء بعض الحاجات، بل يجب رده إلى والدك؛ لأن ذلك من أداء الأمانة (19 / 322)
108 - تعيين الربح بمبلغ معلوم في المضاربة أو غيرها من أنواع الشركات لا يجوز،بل يبطل به العقد؛ لأن ذلك يفضي إلى أن يربح أحد الشريكين أو الشركاء ويخسر الآخر، وإنما يكون الربح مشاعاً؛كالنصف أو أقل أو أكثر بإجماع أهل العلم (19 / 324)
109 - الذي قرره العلماء في باب المساقاة:أن الأرض لا تتبع الغراس،وأنها تبقى لصاحبها،فإذا باد الشجر رجعت إلى مالكها،وهذا هو المعروف عند الأئمة الأربعة وغيرهم . لكن ذكر بعض العلماء:أن المالك والغارس إذا اتفقا على أن الأرض تابعة للغراس فلا بأس، واختار هذا القول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله -. فإذا كان الجد:عبد العزيز،والجد:عبد الله - رحمة الله عليهما - قد ذكرا في عقد المغارسة أن الأرض تابعة للغراس،فالشرط صحيح - على الراجح الذي اختاره شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - عملاً بالحديث المشهور: " المسلمون على شروطهم"[4] - ويكون للجد عبد الله من الأرض بقدر الذي له من الغراس،حسب الشرط الذي بينهما . أما إن كانا لم يذكرا في عقد المغارسة أن الأرض تابعة للغراس،فليس للوالد عبد الله إلا الشجر، فإذا فني الشجر رجعت الأرض إلى مالكها،وهو الجد:عبد العزيز - رحمه الله-. هذا هو الذي أعلمه في هذه المسألة،(19 / 329)
110 - يجوز تأجيرها – الأرض - بشيء معلوم من الدراهم أوغيرها؛ كما قال رافع بن خديج - رضي الله عنه - لما أخبر بنهي النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن تأجير الأرض بأنواع من الأجرة المجهولة،قالفأما شيء معلوم مضمون فلا بأس به)[5] ويجوز - أيضاً - تأجير الأرض بجزء مشاع معلوم مما يخرج منها؛كالربع أو الثلث ونحوهما (19 / 331)


[1]- رواه البخاري في (الاستقراض وأداء الديون)،باب (هل يعطي أكبر من سنه)، برقم:2392، ومسلم في (المساقاة)، باب (من استسلف شيئاً وقضى خيراً منه)، برقم:1600 .
[2]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند بني هاشم)،بداية (مسند عبد الله بن عباس)، برقم:2862، وابن ماجة في (الأحكام)،باب (من بنى في حقه ما يضر بجاره)، برقم:2341 .
[3]- رواه البخاري في (الأدب) باب من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فلا يؤذ جاره برقم 6018 
[4]- رواه الترمذي في (الأحكام)،باب (ما ذكر عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الصلح)، برقم:1352 .
[5]- رواه مسلم في (البيوع)،باب (كراء الأرض بالذهب والورق)، برقم:1547 .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب البيوع
111 - يجوز تقديم الأجرة وتأخيرها على حسب ما يتفق عليه المؤجر والمستأجر؛ لقول الله - سبحانه -: " يا أيها الذين آمنوا أوفوا بالعقود"[1]، وقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: " المسلمون على شروطهم ..."[2]. الحديث (19 / 334)
112 - حلق اللحى وقصها محرم ومنكر ظاهر، لا يجوز للمسلم فعله،ولا الإعانة عليه، وأخذ الأجرة على ذلك حرام وسحت (19/ 337)
113 - لا حرج في أخذ الأجرة على رقية المريض؛ لما ثبت في الصحيحين أن جماعة من الصحابة - رضي الله عنهم - وفدوا على حي من العرب فلم يُقروهم،ولُدغ سيدهم وفعلوا كل شيء؛ لا ينفعه،فأتوا الوفد من الصحابة - رضي الله عنهم - فقالوا لهم: هل فيكم من راق؛فإن سيدنا قد لدغ ؟ فقالوا: نعم، ولكنكم لم تُقرونا؛فلا نرقيه إلا بجعل، فاتفقوا معهم على قطيع من الغنم، فرقاه أحد الصحابة بفاتحة الكتاب فشفي،فأعطوهم ما جُعل لهم، فقال الصحابة فيما بينهم: لن نفعل شيئاً حتى نخبر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فلما قدموا المدينة أخبروه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بذلك،فقال: " "قد أصبتم"[3] ولا حرج في القراءة في الماء والزيت في علاج المريض والمسحور والمجنون، ولكن القراءة على المريض بالنفث عليه أولى وأفضل وأكمل، وقد خرج أبو داود - رحمه الله - بإسناد حسن:(أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قرأ لثابت بن قيس بن شماس في ماء،وصبه عليه). وقد قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: (لا بأس بالرقى ما لم تكن شركاً)[4]، وهذا الحديث الصحيح يعم الرقية للمريض على نفسه،وفي الماء والزيت ونحوهما (19 / 339)
114 - دفعت بعض المال لشخص وعدني بالقيام بإجراءات الدخول إلى الدولة،وقد كان، وبعد دخولي تعاقدت مع أحد الدوائر الحكومية للعمل في مجال تخصصي بعقد شرعي، لكن أحد الزملاء أبلغني:أن ما أتقاضاه من أجر حرام؛بحجة أن ما بني على حرام فهو حرام - قاصداً بذلك ما دفعته في سبيل الحصول على تأشيرة الزيارة - فهل هذا الكلام صحيح أو لا ؟
هذا فيه تفصيل: إذا كان وكيلك قد فعل الأسباب الشرعية؛ بأن تعب في مراجعة المسئولين من أجل أن يسمحوا لك من غير كذب ولا خيانة ولا رشوة،فلا حرج في ذلك؛ لأن هذا الذي دفعته من المال في مقابل تعبه لك،ومراجعاته للمسئولين،والتماس الإذن لك في الدخول .أما إذا كان عمله من طريق الرشوة والخيانة والكذب،فلا يجوز لك ولا له، وليس لك أن تعينه على الباطل، وأن ترضى بالباطل وليس له أن يستعمل الرشوة والكذب (19 / 341)
115 - ليس له أن يستعمل سيارة الشركة ولا سيارة الحكومة إلا بالإذن،إلا فيما جعل له من أعماله التي تتعلق بالشركة أو أعمال الدولة .(19 / 342)
116 - انتدبت أنا وزميلي إلى إحدى المناطق لمدة أربعة أيام،إلا أنني لم أذهب مع زميلي،وبقيت على رأس عملي،وبعد فترة استلمت ذلك الانتداب، فهل يجوز لي استهلاكه أم لا ؟
الواجب عليك رده؛ لأنك لا تستحقه لعدم قيامك بالانتداب، فإن لم يتيسر ذلك، وجب صرفه في بعض جهات الخير؛كالصدقة على الفقراء،والمساهمة به في بعض المشاريع الخيرية،مع التوبة والاستغفار،والحذر من العودة إلى مثل ذلك (19 / 343)
117 - لا نعلم حرجاً في هذه الحرف - الطباخة والحلاقة وصناعة الأحذية والعمل في النظافة وغيرها - وأشباهها من الحرف المباحة،إذا اتقى صاحبها ربه،ونصح،ولم يغش معامليه؛لعموم الأدلة الشرعية في ذلك؛ مثل قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما سئل أي الكسب أطيب ؟ قال: " عمل الرجل بيده وكل بيع مبرور"[5] رواه البزار وصححه الحاكم (19 / 350)
118 - إني شاب لم أحصل على حفيظة نفوس،وأنا مؤذن مسجد،فقال لي إمام المسجد:أريد أن أكتبك في الأوقاف لكي تستلم راتباً،فنكتب الأذان باسم شخص ثان،والأذان لك أنت مع استلام الراتب . هل يجوز أخذ الراتب والأذان بغير اسمي ؟
هذا منكر وزور ولا يجوز، وعليك رد المال إلى الأوقاف، فإن لم يتيسر ذلك فتصدق به على الفقراء ونحوهم؛ لأنه مال أخذ بغير حق،ولم يتيسر صرفه إلى أهله؛فوجب صرفه في جهة بر؛كالفقراء، وإصلاح دورات المياه،ونحو ذلك (19 / 351)

119 - الواجب على كل مسلم أداء الأمانة والحذر من الخيانة في العمل، وفي الحضور والغياب، وفي كل شيء، والواجب عليه أن يسجل الوقت الذي دخل فيه، والوقت الذي خرج فيه؛ حتى يبرئ ذمته والواجب على المسئول عنهم أن ينصحهم، ويوجههم إلى الخير، ويحذرهم من الخيانة . والله ولي التوفيق (19 / 356)
120 - لا يجوز لك التدليس أو الغش في العين أو في غير العين، كأن تستعمل أحداً ينوب عنك في الاختبار، وعليك بإخبار الجهة عن ذلك، وإن كنت قمت بالواجب، فالحمد لله عما مضى، ولكن عليك أن لا تعود إلى مثل هذا، وأن تستغفر الله عما حصل من الغش (19 / 357)

[1]- سورة المائدة، الآية 1 .
[2]- رواه الترمذي في (الأحكام)،باب (ما ذكر عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الصلح)، برقم:1352 .
[3]- رواه البخاري في (الإجارة)،باب (ما يعطى في الرقية على أحياء العرب)، برقم:2276، ومسلم في (السلام)،باب (جواز أخذ الأجرة على الرقية بالقرآن)، برقم:2201 .
[4]- رواه مسلم في (السلام)، باب (لا بأس بالرقى ما لم يكن فيه شرك)، برقم: 2200، وأبو داود في (الطب)، باب (ما جاء في الرقى)، برقم: 3886، واللفظ له . 
[5]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند الشاميين)، (حديث رافع بن خديج)، برقم:16814 .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب البيوع

121 - لا حرج في ذلك - أخذ السعي -، فهذه أجرة وتسمى السعي، وعليك أن تجتهد في التماس المحل المناسب الذي يريد الشخص أن يستأجره، فإذا ساعدته في ذلك، والتمست له المكان المناسب وساعدته في الاتفاق مع المالك على الأجرة، فكل هذا لا بأس به - إن شاء الله (19 / 358)
122 - لا يجوز لرئيس الدائرة أو مديرها أو من يقوم مقامهما، أن يوافق على شيء يعتقد عدم صحته، بل عليه أن يتحرى إن كان هناك ضرورة في الاستئذان لحاجة ماسة، والاستئذان لا يضر العمل فلا بأس به أما الأعذار التي يعرف أنها باطلة، أو يغلب على ظنه أنها باطلة، فإن على رئيسه أن لا يأذن له ولا يوافق عليه؛ لأن ذلك خيانة للأمانة، وعدم نصح لمن ائتمنه وللمسلمين (19 / 361)
123 - أنا موظف بريد عندما أسلم مظروف البريد أو الحوالة لصاحبها يعطيني بعض النقود، فهل تعتبر هذه هدية يحق لي أخذها ؟ أم تعتبر رشوة ؟
لا أعلم حرجا في ذلك؛ لأن هذا العمل داخل في قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من صنع إليكم معروفا فكافئوه)) [1] الحديث، وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ((كل معروف صدقة)) [2] رواه البخاري في الصحيح . ولا شك أن هذه المساعدة تشجع موظف البريد على إيصال المعاملات إلى أهلها في أسرع وقت ممكن . (9 / 408)
124 - الأشرطة التي تشتمل على فساد - كما وصفت - لا يجوز شراؤها ولا بيعها ولا تأجيرها، وكسبها حرام، وأما الأفلام الطيبة الخالية من المنكرات والمساعدة عليها، فكسبها حلال (19 / 362)
125 - لا يحل أخذ مال امرئ مسلم بأي وجه من الوجوه إلا بحق شرعي . ومعلوم من قواعد الشرع المطهر لكل ذي علم وبصيرة: أن تقييد حرية العقار بأجرة معينة أو نسبة معينة يعتبر ظلماً لمالكه، وأخذاً لماله بغير حق، ومصادمة للنصوص الشرعية، ومخالفة لأمر الله ورسوله، وحكماً بغير ما أنزل الله، واجتهاداً في غير محله فإطلاق حرية العقار هو الأمر المتعين شرعاً، وهو الموافق للمصلحة العامة والسياسة الحكيمة (19 / 370)
126 - لا يجوز التأجير على البنك العربي الوطني ولا غيره من البنوك الربوية؛ لما في ذلك من التعاون على الإثم والعدوان (19 / 376)
127 - لا يجوز تأجير الدكان على من يستعمله في بيع ما حرم الله؛ من آلات الملاهي أو الخمر أو الدخان أو نحو ذلك؛ لأن ذلك إعانة لهم على ما حرم الله (19 / 378)
128 - لا تجوز هاتان اللعبتان – البلوت والشطرنج - وما أشبههما؛ لكونهما من آلات اللهو، ولما فيهما من الصد عن ذكر الله وعن الصلاة، وإضاعة الأوقات في غير حق، ولما قد تفضي إليه من الشحناء والعداء، هذا إذا كانت هذه اللعبة ليس فيها عوض . أما إن كان فيها عوض مالي، فإن التحريم يكون أشد؛ لأنها بذلك تكون من أنواع القمار الذي لا شك في تحريمه، ولا خلاف فيه . (19 / 391 – 392)
129 - تطرح بعض المجلات والجرائد الإسلامية وغير الإسلامية مسابقات هادفة، تتضمن أسئلة متنوعة، وتتطلب إجابات صحيحة عنها من قبل القُرَّاء، وتُرَتِّبُ عليها جوائز ومكافآت للمشاركين الفائزين فيها بالقرعة لكنها تشترط لذلك إرفاق الإجابات مع كوبون أو قسيمة خاصة تقتطع من المجلة أو الجريدة نفسها، مما يدفع المشارك ويضطره ويُلجئه إلى شراء المجلة للحصول على هذا الكوبون أو القسيمة، وقد يفوز بالجائزة أو يخسر فما هو الحكم الشرعي في المشاركة في مثل هذه المسابقات ؟
هذه المعاملة من الميسر؛ وهو القمار؛ لأن المشارك فيها قد يخسر ولا يفوز، وقد قال الله - عز وجل -: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ وَالأَنصَابُ وَالأَزْلاَمُ رِجْسٌ مِّنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ. إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَن يُوقِعَ بَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاء فِي الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ وَيَصُدَّكُمْ عَن ذِكْرِ اللّهِ وَعَنِ الصَّلاَةِ فَهَلْ أَنتُم مُّنتَهُونَ}[3]. (19 / 400)
130 - أنا من بلد لا أستطيع أن أدخل معي كتباً وأشرطة إلا عن طريق التهريب، ودفع المال عن ذلك الْمُهَرّب، ما حكم ذلك، مع العلم أننا في حاجة ماسة إلى الكتب والأشرطة ؟ وأيضاً يوجد في هذا البلد الإسلامي مساكن تابعة للدولة؛ ولحاجة الناس للسكن، اضطر الناس للسكن فيها بدون إذن من الدولة وهي لم تكتمل، فما حكم السكن فيها وحكم بيعها، وهم الآن مستقرون فيها بدون أي مضايقة من الحكومة ؟
أما الأشرطة والكتب النافعة، فلا بأس من إدخالها إذا كانت طيبة وسليمة إلى المسلمين لينتفعوا بها، ويستفيدوا منها، هذا لا بأس به، ولو بإعطاء الموظف ما يسمح به إذا كانت كتب طيبة وأشرطة طيبة على طريقة أهل السنة والجماعة،وأما البيوت التي أعدتها الدولة للسكن فلا يسكنها إلا بإذن الدولة، ولا يسكنها بالرشوة لا يجوز إذا كانت الدولة أعدت مساكن لأناس معينيين بشروط معينة، فلا يسكنها إلا إذا توفرت فيه الشروط، ولا يتساهل في خيانة الموظفين . (19 / 403)


[1]- رواه النسائي في الزكاة برقم 2520، وأبو داود في الزكاة برقم 1424 واللفظ له، وأحمد في مسند المكثرين برقم 5110.
[2]- رواه البخاري في الأدب برقم 5562، ومسلم في الزكاة برقم 1673، واللفظ متفق عليه، والترمذي في البر والصلة برقم 1893.
[3]- سورة المائدة، الآيتان 90، 91

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب البيوع
131 - الشفعة تثبت بالشركة في المرافق الخاصة كالبئر والطريق والمسيل ونحوها، كما تثبت الشفعة فيما لم تمكن قسمته من العقار؛ كالبيت والحانوت الصغيرين ونحوهما؛ لعموم الأدلة في ذلك، ولدخول ذلك تحت مناط الأخذ بالشفعة، وهو دفع الضرر عن الشريك في المبيع وفي حق المبيع . ولأن النصوص الشرعية في مشروعية الشفعة تتناول ذلك، ومن ذلك ما رواه الترمذي بإسناده إلى ابن عباس - رضي الله عنهما - أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال: "الشريك شفيع، والشفعة في كل شيء "[1]. وفي رواية الطحاوي بإسناده إلى جابر بن عبد الله - رضي الله عنهما - أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قضى بالشفعة في كل شيء قال الحافظ: حديث جابر لا بأس بروايته، ولما روى الإمام أحمد والأربعة بإسنادهم إلى جابر بن عبد الله - رضي الله عنهما - قال: قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: " الجار أحق بشفعة جاره، ينتظر بها وإن كان غائباً إذا كان طريقهما واحداً"[2] ولما روى البخاري في صحيحه، وأبو داود والترمذي في سننهما بإسنادهم إلى جابر بن عبد الله - رضي الله عنهما - قال: "قضى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالشفعة في كل ما لم يقسم، فإذا وقعت الحدود وصُرِّفَت الطرق فلا شفعة"[3] (19 / 406)
132 - لا يجوز لمن اؤتمن على أي مال لأي مشروع أن يتصرف فيه لنفسه، بل يجب أن يحفظه ويصونه حتى يصرف في مصرفه (19 / 410)
133 - إذا أودع عندك أحد وديعة، فليس لك التصرف فيها إلا بإذنه، وعليك أن تحفظها فيما يحفظ فيه مثلها، فإذا تصرفت فيها بغير إذنه فعليك أن تستسمحه، فإن سمح، وإلا فأعطه ربح ماله، أو اصطلح معه على النصف أو غيره، والصلح جائز بين المسلمين، إلا صلحاً حرم حلالاً أو أحل حراماً (19 / 412)
134 - قد بين الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حكم الأراضي الميتة، فقال - عليه الصلاة والسلام -: "من أحيا أرضاً ميتة فهي له"[4]، وقال: "من عمّر أرضاً ليست لأحد، فهو أحق بها"[5]. فالواجب على الحكومة في بلدكم وغيرها أن تحكم بين الناس بحكم الإسلام، وأن تمنع الرعية من تعدي الحدود الشرعية؛ فإذا كان هناك أراضٍ ميتة لم تحيا، وجب على ولاة الأمر تشجيع الرعية على عمارتها، وتوزيعها بينهم بالعدل - على حسب قدرتهم ورغبتهم - ومن استولى على أرض ميتة ولم يعمرها، وجب أن ينذر ويحدد له حد مناسب، فإن قام بعمارتها في المدة المحددة وإلا نزعت منه، وسلمت لمن يرغب في عمارتها ويقوى على ذلك . أما الأراضي المملوكة فليس للحكومة ولا لغيرها انتزاعها من أهلها إلا برضاهم، أو بالعقود الشرعية من بيع أو إجارة أو عارية، أو مزارعة، أو غير ذلك من العقود الشرعية (19 / 423)
135 - الواجب عليك وعلى غيرك ممن يجد لقطة ذات أهمية، تعريفها سنة كاملة في مجامع الناس، كل شهر مرتين أو ثلاثة، فإن عُرفَتْ سلمها لصاحبها، وإن لم تعرف فهي له بعد السنة؛ لأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أمر بذلك إلا أن تكون في الحرمين، فليس له تملكها، بل يجب تعريفها دائماً حتى يعرف ربها، أو يسلمها للجهات المسئولة في الحرمين، حتى تحفظها لمالكها؛ لقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في مكة: " لا تحل ساقطتها إلا لمعرف"[6]، ولقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "إني حرمت المدينة كما حرم إبراهيم مكة"[7]. الحديث متفق على صحته. لكن إذا كانت اللقطة حقيرة لا يهتم بها صاحبها؛ كالحبل، وشسع النعل، والنقود القليلة، فإنه لا يجب تعريفها، ولواجدها أن ينتفع بها، أو يتصدق بها على صاحبها. ويستثنى من ذلك ضالة الإبل، ونحوها من الحيوانات التي تمتنع من صغار السباع كالذئب ونحوه، فإنه لا يجوز التقاطها؛ لقول لنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لمن سأله عنها: "دعها؛ فإن معها حذاءها وسقاءها، تَرِدُ الماء وتأكل الشجر حتى يلقاها ربها"[8]. متفق عليه. (19 / 429)
136 - لا تفرط ولا تأخذ نعال الناس، مثل ما أنك ما تحب أن أحداً يأخذ نعالك لا تأخذ نعال الناس، وإذا اضطررت إلى الحر؛ البس بعض النعال الموجودة حتى تخرج من الحرارة، ثم البس نعال جديدة بعدما تشتريها، ثم رد النعال هذه إلى محلها، إذا كنت تظن أنها ليست لأحد؛ احتياطاً ردها لمحلها، حتى يجدها صاحبها، وإلا اصبر على الرمضاء، وأبشر بالخير - إن شاء الله - حتى تصل إلى محلك . (19 / 431)
137 - ليس له أن يأخذ شيئاً من نعال الناس، إلا إذا وجد نعلين من جنس نعليه لا يوجد معهما غيرهما، فالأقرب أنه يجوز له أخذهما؛ لأن الظاهر أن صاحبهما أخذ نعليه يظنهما نعليه من أجل التشابه (19 / 432)
138 - يعرفها - اللقطة - صاحبها بقوله: من له كذا حول المسجد، وليس بداخل المسجد، فيقول: من له نقود ؟ من له ذهب ؟ ... إلخ، أو يكتب ورقة ويعلقها خارج المسجد، أما داخل المسجد فلا (19 / 433)
139 - إنني منذ فترة طويلة كنت أرعى الغنم، وجاء بين غنمنا عناق فذبحتها أنا وراعٍ معي وأكلناها، ثم بحثنا عن صاحبها لنعطيه ثمنها فلم نجده – وثمنها في ذلك الوقت يصل إلى 25 جنيهاً سودانياً – فكيف توجهوننا الآن - جزاكم الله خيراً - ؟
عليك أن تتصدق أنت وصاحبك بقيمتها بالنية عن صاحبها، إذا كانت المدة طويلة، أما إذا كانت المدة قصيرة، فعليك تعريفها سنة كاملة؛ تقول: من له العناق ؟ من له العناق ؟ لعلها تعرف، فمتى عرفها أحد فأعطوه قيمتها، وإذا لم تعرف فلا شيء عليكم وأما إذا كانت المدة طويلة وقد فات وقت التعريف، وقد نسيها صاحبها، أو ذهب عن المكان، أو ما أشبه ذلك،، فالأحوط لك ولصاحبك أن تتصدقا بقيمتها بالنية عن صاحبها . أما إذا أمكن تعريفها سنة كاملة؛ لعل صاحبها يعرفها فتعرفها سنة كاملة في مجامع الناس، تقول: من له العناق ؟ من له العناق التي وجدت في محل كذا وكذا ؟ لعلها تعرف، فإن عرفت، فإنك تعطيه القيمة إن طلبها، وإن سمح فلا بأس، ولا شيء عليك وعلى صاحبك أما إذا كانت المدة طويلة وقد مضى دهر طويل، فالغالب أن صاحبها لا يكون موجوداً، ولا يلزم التعريف حينئذ؛ فتصدق بثمنها بالنية عن صاحبها، وإذا عرفتها احتياطاً لعله يعرف، هذا أيضاً أكمل وأطيب وأحوط (19 / 435)
140 - اللقطة الحقيرة لا قيمة لها، إن عرفها فلا بأس، وإن أكلها فلا بأس، وإن تصدق بها، فلا بأس؛ لأنها حقيرة ما تتحمل التعريف، العشرة والعشرين والثلاثين أو ما أشبه ذلك، هذه اللقطة اليوم ليس لها أهمية، فإن تصدق بها عن صاحبها فلا بأس، وإن استعملها فلا بأس، وإن تركها فلا بأس . والحذاء - كذلك - أمرها سهل، إذا كانت رميت في محلات لا يرغب فيها (19 / 441)


[1]- رواه الترمذي في (الأحكام)، باب (ما جاء في أن الشريك شفيع)، برقم: 1371 .
[2]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند المكثرين من الصحابة)، (مسند جابر بن عبد الله - رضي الله عنه -) ن برقم: 13841، وأبو داود في (البيوع)، باب (في الشفعة)، برقم: 3518، وابن ماجة في (الأحكام)، باب (الشفعة بالجوار)، برقم: 2494 . 
[3]- رواه البخاري في (الشفعة)، باب (الشفعة فيما لم يقسم)، برقم: 2257.
[4]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند المكثرين من الصحابة)، (مسند جابر بن عبد الله – رضي الله عنهما -)، برقم: 14226، وأبو داود في (الخراج والإمارة والفيئ)، باب (في إحياء الموات)، برقم: 3073.
[5]- رواه البخاري في (المزارعة)، باب (من أحياأرضاً مواتاً) برقم 2335.
[6]- رواه البخاري في (اللقطة)، باب (كيف تعرف لقطة أهل مكة بلفظ: " .... إلا لمنشد ")، ومسلم في (الحج)، باب (تحريم مكة وصيدها وخلاها وشجرها ولقطتها)، برقم: 1355 . 
[7]- رواه مسلم في (الحج)، باب (فضل المدينة)، برقم: 1362 .
[8]- رواه أبو داود في (الطهارة)، باب (من يحدث في الصلاة)، برقم: 205، وفي (الصلاة)، باب (إذا أحدث في صلاته)، برقم: 1005

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الوقف والهبة والعطية والوصايا والفرائض
141 - الواجب عليك ردها – الكتب - إلى المكتبة لأنها في حكم الوقف على المكتبة، ولا يجوز لأحد أن يأخذ من المكتبات العامة ولا من المكتبات المدرسية شيئا إلا بإذن المسئول عنها على وجه العارية لمدة محدودة، وعليك مع ذلك التوبة إلى الله مما فعلت ونسأل الله أن يتوب عليك ويغفر لك إنه خير مسئول (5 / 353)
141 - تثويب القراءة أو الطواف لوالديه أو لغيرهما من المسلمين فهذا محل خلاف بين العلماء، والأفضل والأحوط تركه لعدم الدليل عليه، والعبادات توقيفية لا يفعل منها إلا ما جاء به الشرع، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد)) [1] متفق على صحته، وفي رواية أخرى: ((من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد)) خرجه مسلم في الصحيح . (11 / 174)
142 - ليس لك التصرف في الوقف ولا نقله إلى غير ما عينه الواقف، وإذا تعطلت مصالحه جاز نقله في مثله، أو فيما يقوم مقامه؛ من أرض أو دكان أو نخل، تصرف غلته مصرف البيت المذكور، على أن يكون ذلك بواسطة المحكمة في بلد الوقف (20 / 7)
143 - إذا تعطلت منفعة الوقف - سواء كان مسجداً أو غيره - جاز بيعه - في أصح أقوال العلماء - وتصرف قيمته في وقف آخر بدل منه، مماثل للوقف الأول - حيث أمكن ذلك - وقد روي عن أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب - رضي الله عنه – أنه أمر بنقل مسجد الكوفة إلى مكان آخر لمصلحة اقتضت ذلك فتعطل المنفعة أولى بجواز النقل، والمسألة فيها خلاف بين العلماء، ولكن القول المعتمد جواز ذلك؛ لأن الشريعة الإسلامية الكاملة جاءت بتحصيل المصالح وتكميلها، وتعطيل المفاسد وتقليلها، وأمرت بحفظ الأموال ونهت عن إضاعتها، ولا ريب أن الوقف إذا تعطل لا مصلحة في بقائه، بل بقائه من إضاعة المال . فوجب أن يباع ويصرف ثمنه في مثله، إلا أن يكون بيع بعضه يكفي لإصلاحه، فإنه يباع بعضه، ويصرف ثمنه في إصلاح الباقي (20 / 10)
144 - الأولى والأحوط أن يصرف - الوقف - فيما خصصه له باذله – إذا كان الموضوع أمراً مشروعاً كدورة المياه أو أمراً مباحاً – لكن إذا رأت اللجنة القائمة على تعمير المسجد، أن الحاجة والضرورة تدعو إلى صرفه في تعمير المسجد، فلا حرج في ذلك - إن شاء الله - (20 / 13)
145 - إذا كان المسجد الأول الذي جمع له المال قد كمل واستغني عن المال، فإن الفاضل من المال يصرف لتعمير مساجد أخرى، مع ما يضاف إليها من مكتبات ودورات مياه ونحو ذلك - كما نص على ذلك أهل العلم في كتاب الوقف -؛ ولأنه من جنس المسجد الذي تُبرع له، ومعلوم أن المتبرعين إنما قصدوا المساهمة في تعمير بيت من بيوت الله، فما فضل عنه يصرف في مثله، فإن لم يوجد مسجد محتاج، صرف الفاضل في المصالح العامة للمسلمين، كالمساجد والأربطة والصدقات على الفقراء، ونحو ذلك (20 / 14)
146 - إذا كان المسجد الصغير مستغنياً عن بعض المصاحف التي فيه، فلا بأس بنقل ما لا تدعو الحاجة إليه في ذلك المسجد إلى مسجد آخر محتاج إلى ذلك، إذ المقصود من ذلك انتفاع المصلين بهذه المصاحف، والأحوط استئذان الإمام في ذلك؛ لأنه أعلم بحاجة المسجد (20 / 15)
147 - نرى أن يكون الوقف على المحتاج من الذرية – سواء كانوا من أولاد الذكور أو البنات - بطناً بعد بطن، ومن أغناه الله لا يشارك الفقير؛ فإن انقرضوا تصرف الغلة في وجوه الخير؛ من الصدقة على الفقراء، وتعمير المساجد، ونحو ذلك من وجوه الخير، ونسأل الله لنا ولكم التوفيق لكل خير؛ إنه سميع قريب (2 / 17)
148 - الأقرب عندي عدم حرمان أولاد البنات من الوقف، ولكن عندي توقف في الحكم؛ لأن حرمانهم جنف وباطل؛ ولهذا أخرت الجواب رجاء أن أجد من كلام أهل العلم ما يزيل الإشكال؛ ولكن بسبب كثرة المشاغل وضيق الوقت على أخيكم،لم يتيسر لي المطالعة الكافية لكلام أهل العلم، ولم أجد ما يطمئن القلب للحكم ببطلان وقف من حرم أولاد البنات، وأسأل الله أن يمنحنا وإياكم وسائر المسلمين الفقه في دينه، وأن يعيذنا جميعاً من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا؛ إنه سميع قريب . (20 / 18)
149 - مال الوقف لا زكاة فيه (20 / 23)
150 - هل يجوز وقف العمائر التي بنيت بقرض من صندوق التنمية العقاري، وهي لا تزال مرهونة لدى الصندوق ؟
في هذه المسألة خلاف بين العلماء، مبنية على مسألة أخرى، وهي: هل يلزم الرهن بدون قبض أم لا ؟ فمن قال: لا يلزم إلا بالقبض، قال: يصح الوقف وغيره من التصرفات التي تنقل الملك؛ لكون الرهن لم يقبض ومن قال: إن الرهن يلزم ولو لم يقبض المرهون،لم يصح الوقف ولا غيره من التصرفات الناقلة للملك .وبذلك، يعلم أن الأحوط عدم وقفه حتى يسدد ما عليه للبنك؛ خروجاً من خلاف العلماء، وعملاً بالحديث الشريف: ((المسلمون على شروطهم))[2] ((20 / 24)
[1] - رواه البخاري في (الصلح)، باب (إذا اصطلحوا على صلح جور)، برقم: 2697، ومسلم في (الأقضية) باب (نقض الأحكام الباطلة ورد محدثات الأمور)، برقم: 1718 .
[2]- رواه الترمذي في (الأحكام)، باب (ما ذكر عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الصلح، برقم: 1352 .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الوقف والهبة والعطية والوصايا والفرائض

151 - لا حرج عليك في قبول هبة أختك لك نصيبها من البيت؛ مساعدة لك في الزواج، إذا كانت رشيدة؛ لأن الأدلة الشرعية من الكتاب والسنة، قد دلت على جواز تبرع المرأة بشيء من مالها لأقاربها وغيرهم كما يشرع لها الصدقة إذا كانت رشيد (20 / 42)
152 - لا حرج عليك في أخذ راتب زوجتك برضاها - إذا كانت رشيدة - وهكذا كل شيء تدفعه إليك من باب المساعدة، لا حرج عليك في قبضه إذا طابت نفسها بذلك، وكانت رشيدة؛ لقول الله - عز وجل - في أول سورة (النساء):{ فَإِن طِبْنَ لَكُمْ عَن شَيْءٍ مِّنْهُ نَفْسًا فَكُلُوهُ هَنِيئًا مَّرِيئًا }[1]. ولو كان ذلك بدون سند، لكن إذا أعطتك سنداً بذلك فهو أحوط، إذا كنت تخشى شيئاً من أهلها وقراباتها، أو تخشى رجوعها . (20 / 44)
153 - لا يجوز لك تخصيص الصغيرين بشيء إذا كانا ليسا متأهلين للزواج لصغرهما، فإذا كبرا واستحقا الزواج، وجب عليك أن تساعدهما إذا كانا عاجزين، كما ساعدت إخوتهما الأربعة(20 / 45)
154 - لا يجوز تفضيل بعض الأولاد على بعض في العطايا، أو تخصيص بعضهم بها؛ فكلهم ولده، وكلهم يرجى بره، فلا يجوز أن يخص بعضهم بالعطية دون بعض واختلف العلماء - رحمة الله عليهم – هل يسوى بينهم، ويكون الذكر كالأنثى، أم يفضل الذكر على الأنثى كالميراث ؟ على قولين لأهل العلم، والأرجح: أن العطية كالميراث، وأن التسوية تكون بجعل الذكر كالأنثيين، فإن هذا هو الذي جعل الله لهم في الميراث، وهو - سبحانه - الحكم العدل، فيكون المؤمن في عطيته لأولاده كذلك، كما لو خلفه لهم بعد موته للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين . هذا هو العدل بالنسبة إليهم، وبالنسبة إلى أمهم وأبيهم، وهذا هو الواجب على الأب والأم: أن يعطوا الأولاد للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين، وبذلك يحصل العدل والتسوية، كما جعل الله ذلك في الميراث، وهو عدل من أبيهم وأمهم (6 / 377) (20 / 48) (9 / 235 معناه) 
155 - قد ثبت عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال: ((اتقوا الله، واعدلوا بين أولادكم))[2]. متفق على صحته . فليس للوالد أن يخص بعض أولاده بشيء إلا برضا الباقين المكلفين المرشدين - في أصح قولي العلماء - لكن إذا أحب أن يجعل ما قبضه من رواتبه في المستقبل قرضاً عليه، أو أمانة عنده، فلا بأس، وعليه أن يوضح ذلك في وثيقة معتمدة، وبذلك يكون قد حفظ له حقه الذي دخل عليه أو بعضه، ولا يكون أعطاه شيئاً، وإنما هو ماله حفظه له (20 / 49)
156 - ليس لك أن تخصي أحد أولادك الذكور والإناث بشيء دون الآخر، بل الواجب العدل بينهم حسب الميراث، أو تركهم جميعاً؛ لقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ((اتقوا الله، واعدلوا بين أولادكم))[3]. متفق على صحته لكن إذا رضوا بتخصيص أحد منهم بشيء فلا بأس، إذا كان الراضون بالغين مرشدين، وهكذا إن كان في أولادك من هو مقصر عاجز عن الكسب؛ لمرض أو علة مانعة من الكسب، وليس له والد ولا أخ ينفق عليه، وليس له مرتب من الدولة يقوم بحاجته، فإنه يلزمك أن تنفق عليه قدر حاجته حتى يغنيه الله عن ذلك . (20 / 50 – 52 – 54)
157 - لابد من التسوية والعدل في العطية بين الرجال والنساء؛ للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين كالإرث، ولا يوصى لهم أيضاً . لابد أن يكونوا سواء في العطية، لا يخص أحد دون أحد، ولو كان بعضهم أبرّ به أو فقيراً، فإنه يجزيه حقه الذي كتبه الله له من الإرث، لكن النفقة لا بأس إذا كان عنده عيال صغار ينفق عليهم، وكبار - مغنيهم الله من فضله - لا ينفق عليهم، النفقة واجبة عليه على الصغار الفقراء، أو على غيرهم من الفقراء، إذا كان أولاده بعضهم أغنياء وبعضهم فقراء، يجب أن ينفق على الفقراء حتى يغنيهم الله، ولا في هذا تعديل؛ لأن هؤلاء نفقتهم واجبة لفقرهم (20 / 57)
158 - لا يجوز أن توصي بشيء للبنين دون البنات، إلا إذا كن رشيدات ورضين بذلك، فلا حرج في ذلك والأحوط عدم الوصية للبنين، ولو رضيت البنات؛ لأنهن قد يرضين حياءً منك، وهنَّ في الحقيقة لا يرضين بذلك فالأحوط لك ألا تخصي البنين أبداً، حتى لو فرضنا أن البنات رضين بذلك؛ لأني أخشى أن يرضين بذلك مكرهات؛ حياءً منك، بل اجعلي ما خلفك للجميع على قسمة الله - سبحانه وتعالى - للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين (20 / 54)
159 - إذا حكَّم شخصان ثالثاً بينهما في مالٍ، فأخذ منه شيئاً – بإذنهما وموافقتهما – فلا أعلم فيه بأساً، ولا يسمى ذلك اغتصاباً، بل هو هبة منهما له أما إن شرط عليهما أن لا يحكم بينهما إلا بجعل، فهذا في حله نظر وتفصيل (20 / 62)
160 - الواجب على المعلمة ترك قبول الهدايا؛ لأنها قد تجرها إلى الحيف، وعدم النصح في حق من لم يهد لها، والزيادة بحق المهدية والغش، فالواجب على المدرسة ألا تقبل الهدية من الطالبات بالكلية؛ لأن ذلك قد يفضي إلى ما لا تحمد عقباه، والمؤمن والمؤمنة عليهما أن يحتاطا لدينهما، ويبتعدا عن أسباب الريبة والخطر، أما بعد انتقالها من المدرسة إلى مدرسة أخرى فلا يضر ذلك؛ لأن الريبة قد انتهت حينئذ، والخطر مأمون، وهكذا بعد فصلها من العمل، أو تقاعدها، إذا أهدوا إليها شيئاً فلا بأس .(20 / 63)


[1]- سورة النساء، الآية 4 .

[2]- رواه البخاري في (الهبة وفضلها)، باب (الإشهاد في الهبة)، برقم: 2587، ومسلم في (الهبات)، باب (كراهة تفضيل بعض الأولاد في الهبة)، برقم: 1623 .

[3]- رواه البخاري في (الهبة وفضلها)، باب (الإشهاد في الهبة)، برقم: 2587، ومسلم في (الهبات)، باب (كراهة تفضيل بعض الأولاد في الهبة)، برقم: 1623

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الوقف والهبة والعطية والوصايا والفرائض
161 - إذا كانت الهدية بعد الفراغ من النظر في درجاتهم، وبعد الفراغ من الشهادات، وبعد الانتهاء من العمل في هذه الجمعية، فلا حرج في ذلك؛ لعموم الأدلة على شرعية قبول الهدية(20 / 64)
162 - ما حكم من يسلم أشياء ثمينة بدعوى أنها هدية، لمن يرأسه في العمل ؟
هذا خطأ، ووسيلة لشر كثير، والواجب على الرئيس ألا يقبل الهدايا، فقد تكون رشوة، ووسيلة إلى المداهنة والخيانة – إلا إذا أخذها للمستشفى ولمصلحة المستشفى، لا لنفسه، ويخبر صاحبها بذلك، فيقول له: هذه لمصلحة المستشفى، لا آخذها أنا،والأحوط ردها، ولا يقبلها له ولا للمستشفى؛ ذلك قد يجره إلى أخذها لنفسه، وقد يساء به الظن، وقد يكون للمهدي بسببها جرأة عليه، وتطلع لمعاملته أحسن من معاملة غيره؛ لأن الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما بعث بعض الناس لجمع الزكاة، قال: هذا لكم وهذا أهدي إلي، فأنكر عليه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ذلك، وخطب في الناس وقال: ((ما بال الرجل منكم نستعمله على أمر من أمر الله، فيقول: هذا لكم، وهذا أهدي إلي، ألا جلس في بيت أبيه أو بيت أمه، فينظر هل يهدى إليه ؟))[1] أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه . وهذا الحديث يدل على أن الواجب على الموظف – في أي عمل من أعمال الدولة – أن يؤدي ما وكل إليه، وليس له أن يأخذ هدايا فيما يتعلق بعمله، وإذا أخذها فليضعها في بيت المال، ولا يجوز له أخذها لنفسه؛ لهذا الحديث الصحيح، ولأنها وسيلة للشر والإخلال بالأمانة (20 / 65)
163 - عليك عدم العود فيها - الهبة -، ولو بالثمن؛ لما ثبت عن عمر - رضي الله عنه - أنه سأل النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن ذلك، فقال له - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ((لا تعد في صدقتك، ولو أعطاكه بدرهم))[2]، وقال - عليه الصلاة والسلام -: ((العائد في هبته كالكلب، يقيئ، ثم يعود في قيئه))[3]، وقال - عليه الصلاة والسلام -: ((لا يحل للرجل أن يعطي العطية ثم يرجع فيها، إلا الوالد فيما يعطي ولده))[4]. فهذه الأحاديث وما جاء في معناها، تدل على تحريم الرجوع في الصدقة والهبة، ولو بالثمن (20 / 66)
164 - يجوز ذلك - استعادة الوالد ما سبق وأعطاه لابنه - إذا رأى المصلحة في ذلك واستطاع الابن ردها على والده لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((لا يحل لرجل مسلم أن يعطي العطية ثم يرجع فيها إلا الوالد فيما يعطي ولده))[5] رواه الإمام أحمد وأبو داود والنسائي وابن ماجة، وصححه الترمذي وابن حبان والحاكم .(9 / 300) (20 / 68)
165 - لا بأس في ذلك – التبرع بالدم -، ولا حرج فيه عند الضرورة (20 / 71)
166 - الوصية مشروعة دائماً إذا كان للإنسان شيء يوصي فيه، وينبغي له البدار بها، وذلك لما ثبت عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال: ((ما حق امرئ مسلم له شيء يريد أن يوصي فيه يبيت ليلتين، إلا ووصيته مكتوبة عنده))[6]. رواه الشيخان: البخاري ومسلم في الصحيحين .فهذا يدل على أنه يشرع البدار بالوصية، إذا كان عنده شيء يحب أن يوصي فيه .وأكثر ما يجوز الثلث فقط، وإن أوصى بالربع أو بالخمس أو بأقل فلا بأس، لكن أكثر ما يجوز الثلث؛ لقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في حديث سعد - رضي الله عنه-: ((الثلث، والثلث كثير))[7]، وقال ابن عباس - رضي الله عنهما -: ((لو أن الناس غضوا من الثلث إلا الربع))؛ لأن الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال: ((الثلث، والثلث كثير))، وأوصى الصديق - رضي الله عنه – (بالخمس)، فإذا أوصى الإنسان بالربع أو بالخمس كان أفضل من الثلث – ولاسيما إذا كان المال كثيراً – وإن أوصى بالثلث فلا حرج (20/ 75)
167 - تكتب الوصية حسب الصيغة التالية: أنا الموصي أدناه، أوصي بأنني أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأن محمداً عبده ورسوله، وأن عيسى عبد الله ورسوله، وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروح منه، وأن الجنة حق، والنار حق، وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها، وأن الله يبعث من في القبور، أوصي من تركت من أهلي وذريتي، وسائر أقاربي بتقوى الله، وإصلاح ذات البين، وطاعة الله ورسوله، والتواصي بالحق، والصبر عليه، وأوصيهم بمثل ما أوصى به إبراهيم بنيه ويعقوب: { يَا بَنِيَّ إِنَّ اللّهَ اصْطَفَى لَكُمُ الدِّينَ فَلاَ تَمُوتُنَّ إَلاَّ وَأَنتُم مُّسْلِمُونَ}[8] ثم يذكر ما يحب أن يوصي به من ثلث ماله، أو أقل من ذلك، أو مال معين لا يزيد عن الثلث، ويبين مصارفه الشرعية، ويذكر الوكيل على ذلك والوصية ليست واجبة، بل مستحبة إذا أحب أن يوصي بشيء؛ لما ثبت في الصحيحين عن ابن عمر - رضي الله عنهما - عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال: ((ما حق امرئ مسلم له شيء يريد أن يوصي فيه يبيت ليلتين، إلا ووصيته مكتوبة عنده))[9] لكن إذا كانت عليه ديون أو حقوق ليس عليها وثائق تثبتها لأهلها، وجب عليه أن يوصي بها؛ حتى لا تضيع حقوق الناس، وينبغي أن يشهد على وصيته شاهدين عدلين، وأن يحررها من يوثق بتحريره من أهل العلم؛ حتى يعتمد عليها، ولا ينبغي أن يكتفي بخطه فقط؛ لأنه قد يشتبه على المسؤولين، وقد لا يتيسر من يعرفه من الثقات (5 / 378) (20 / 76)
168 - وصية الجنف تفسر بأنواع؛ منها: أن يوصي بأكثر من الثلث، فيجوز للورثة عدم إنفاذ الزيادة على الثلث . ومنها: أن يوصي لبعض الورثة دون بعض، فلا تنفذ هذه الوصية إلا برضا بقية الورثة المكلفين المرشدين . ومنها: أن يوصي لبعض الورثة بأكثر من وصيته للوارث الآخر، وحكمها حكم التي قبلها، ومثل ذلك لو وقف في مرض الموت وقفاً يتضمن أكثر من الثلث، أو على بعض الورثة دون بعض - في أصح أقوال العلماء - .والحجة في ذلك على منع الزيادة على الثلث، ما ثبت في الصحيحين عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال لسعد بن أبي وقاص - رضي الله عنه - لما أراد أن يتصدق بماله، أو نصفه في مرضه، قال له النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ((الثلث والثلث كثير))[10]، والحجة على المسائل الأخيرة قول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ((إن الله قد أعطى كل ذي حق حقه، فلا وصية لوارث)) (20 / 79)
169 - الثلث هو الحد الأعلى للوصية والصدقة في المرض، أما الوصية بأقل من ذلك فلا حد له، فيجوز للموصي أن يوصي بما يرى من ماله، بشرط أن لا يزيد عن الثلث، وإذا أوصى بأقل من الثلث؛ كالربع والخمس والسدس ونحو ذلك، فهو أفضل، ولا سيما إذا كان ماله كثيراً . والأفضل أن تكون الوصية في وجوه البر؛ كالفقراء والمساكين، وأبناء السبيل، والمجاهدين في سبيل الله، وتعمير المساجد والمدارس الإسلامية، والصدقة على الأقارب، ونحو ذلك من وجوه الخير، وإذا عين أضحية له ولمن شاء من أهل بيته في وصيته فلا بأس بذلك؛ لكونها من القربات الشرعية، ومن ذلك: الوصية بمساعدة المحتاجين للزواج، العاجزين عن مؤونته، والغارمين العاجزين عن قضاء ديونهم، وما أشبه ذلك (20 / 89)
170 - الوصية بإقامة الولائم بعد الموت بدعة، ومن عمل الجاهلية، وهكذا عمل أهل الميت للولائم المذكورة ولو بدون وصية منكر لا يجوز؛ لما ثبت عن جرير بن عبد الله البجلي - رضي الله عنه - قال: كنا نعد الاجتماع إلى أهل الميت، وصنعة الطعام بعد الدفن من النياحة . خرجه الإمام أحمد بإسناد حسن؛ ولأن ذلك خلاف ما شرعه الله؛ من إسعاف أهل الميت بصنعة الطعام لهم؛ لكونهم مشغولين بالمصيبة، لما ثبت عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه لما بلغه استشهاد جعفر بن أبي طالب - رضي الله عنه - في غزوة مؤتة، قال لأهله ((اصنعوا لآل جعفر طعاماً؛ فقد أتاهم ما يشغلهم))[11] (20 / 98)
[1]- رواه البخاري في (الهبة)، باب (من لم يقبل الهبة لِعلَّة)، برقم: 2597، و (الأيمان والنذور)، باب (كيف كانت يمين النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -)، برقم: 6636، ومسلم في (الإمارة)، باب (تحريم هدايا العمال) برقم: 1832، 1833 .
[2]- رواه البخاري في (الزكاة)، باب (هل يشتري الرجل صدقته)، برقم: 1490، ومسلم في (الهبات)، باب (كراهة شراء الإنسان ما تصدق به)، برقم: 1620 .
[3]- رواه البخاري في (الهبة)، باب (هبة الرجل لامرأته والمرأة لزوجها)، برقم: 2589، ومسلم في (الهبات)، باب (تحريم الرجوع في الصدقة والهبة بعد القبض)، برقم: 1622 .
[4]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند المكثرين من الصحابة)، باقي مسند عبد الله بن عمر، برقم: 5469، والترمذي في (الولاء والهبة)، باب (ما جاء في كراهية الرجوع في الهبة)، برقم: 2132 .
[5] - رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند المكثرين من الصحابة)، باقي مسند عبد الله بن عمر، برقم: 5469، والترمذي في (الولاء والهبة)، باب (ما جاء في كراهية الرجوع في الهبة)، برقم: 2132 .
[6]- رواه البخاري في (الوصايا)، باب (الوصايا)، برقم: 3827، ومسلم في (الوصايا) الباب الأول، برقم: 1627.
[7]- رواه البخاري في (الجنائز)، باب (رثاء النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سعد بن خولة)، برقم: 1296، وفي (الوصايا)، باب (الوصية بالثلث)، برقم: 2743، 2744، ومسلم في (الوصية)، باب (الوصية بالثلث)، برقم: 1628، 1629 . 
[8]- البقرة، الآية 132 .
[9]- رواه البخاري في (الوصايا)، باب (الوصايا)، برقم: 3827، ومسلم في (الوصايا) الباب الأول، برقم: 1627.
[10]- رواه البخاري في (الجنائز)، باب (رثاء النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سعد بن خولة)، برقم: 1296، وفي (الوصايا)، باب (الوصية بالثلث)، برقم: 2743، 2744، ومسلم في (الوصية)، باب (الوصية بالثلث)، برقم: 1628، 1629 .
[11]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (مسند أهل البيت)، حديث جعفر بن عبد الله، برقم: 1754، وأبو داود في (الجنائز)، باب (صنعة الطعام لأهل الميت)، برقم: 3132، وابن ماجة في (ما جاء في الجنائز)، باب (ما جاء في الطعام يُبعث لأهل الميت)، برقم: 1610

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الوقف والهبة والعطية والوصايا والفرائض
171 - ترك والدي - رحمه الله - وصية، فحواها: أن يعقد قراني لابن عمتي، ولم يسألني والدي قبل مماته عن رأيي في هذا الشخص؛ إذ أن المرض ومن ثم الوفاة حالت دون معرفته رأيي سماحة الشيخ: هل أكون مخالفة للشرع ؟ أو هل من عقوق إذا لم أتزوج هذا الرجل ؟
لا يلزمك تنفيذ الوصية المذكورة؛ لقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ((لا تنكح البكر حتى تستأذن))[1]، وفي لفظ آخر: ((والبكر يستأذنها أبوها، وإذنها صماتها))[2].
ونوصيك باستخارة الله سبحانه ومشاورة من تطمئنين إليه؛ من أقاربك، أو غيرهم من العارفين بأحوال الشخصين (20 / 102)
172 - إذا كنت أنت الولي للصغار، وقد أوصى إليك المتوفى بذلك، فإن عليك أن تجتهد، وأن تعمل بالأصلح بحق القاصرين . إذا رأيت أنت وكبار المرشدين أنه أصلح، فلا مانع من أن تبقي الثروة مشتركة، وأن تعمل فيها ما تراه أصلح من البيع والشراء ونحو ذلك، وأن تحسم ما يكون لحصتك، وتعرف ذلك، وتضبطه بالكتابة . هذا لا بأس به، وإن رأيت القسمة أنت والكبار، قسمتم المال، وأخذ كل واحد حصته، وجعلتم حصة القاصرين فيما ينفعهم؛ من عقار، أو دفعتموها إلى من يتجر فيها، أو اتجرت فيها أنت ولكن لا تأخذ شيئاً من الربح إلا بالاتفاق مع محكمة البلاد على ما تراه لك المحكمة؛ لأن الإنسان لا يؤمن فيما يتعلق بحق نفسه، أن يزيد أو يتساهل، فاتصل بالمحكمة، واتفق معها على ما يبرئ ذمتك من جهة القاصرين . وهذا هو الذي ينبغي لك والحاصل أن هذا المقام مقام عظيم، فيه تفصيل - كما تقدم - وإذا اتصلت بالمحكمة وأخذت رأيها بما يشكل عليك، فهذا هو الذي تبرأ به الذمة – إن شاء الله – وهو الذي يجب عليك أن تعتني به (20 / 105)
173 - أول ما يؤخذ من التركة: مؤونة التجهير؛ كقيمة الكفن، وأجرة الغاسل، وحافر القبر، ونحو ذلك . ثم الديون التي فيها رهن، ثم الديون المطلقة التي ليس فيها رهن، ثم الوصية بالثلث فأقل لغير وارث، ثم الإرث . (20 / 213)
174 - الدية تعتبر جزءاً من التركة، يقضى منها دينه الذي لله والذي لعباده، وتنفذ منها وصاياه الثلث فأقل، وهكذا دية العبد، والباقي للورثة ولا أعلم في هذا خلافاً بين أهل العلم (20 / 219)
175 - الدية مثل التركة؛ تقسم بين الورثة جميعهم، إلا إذا كان أحدهم قاتلاً، فليس له شيء، لكن الورثة الذين ليس منهم القاتل تقسم بينهم التركة. الدية مثل التركة (20 / 220)
176 - لا يجوز لأحد من الناس أن يحرم المرأة من ميراثها، أو يتحيل في ذلك؛ لأن الله - سبحانه - قد أوجب لها الميراث في كتابه الكريم، وفي سنة رسوله الأمين - عليه الصلاة والسلام - وجميع علماء المسلمين على ذلك (20 / 221)
177 - يجب تسديد دين الميت من تركته، سواء كان هذا الدين للحكومة أو لسائر الناس؛ لما جاء في الحديث: "نفس المؤمن معلقة بدينه حتى يقضى عنه"[3]. ولا يجوز لأولاده أو غيرهم من الورثة، أن يستغلوا ممتلكات الميت ويتركوا تسديد الدين الذي عليه؛ لأن الإرث لا يكون إلا بعد أداء الدين، لأن الله - سبحانه وتعالى – لما ذكر المواريث قال:{مِن بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصَى بِهَآ أَوْ دَيْنٍ}[4]، وقد قضى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالدين قبل الوصية، فأول شيء يبدأ به: قضاء الدين، ثم تنفيذ الوصية الشرعية، ثم الإرث. (20 / 225)
178 - القرض الذي للبنك العقاري ولغيره مثل غيره من الديون، يجب أن يسدد في وقته في حق الحي والميت، فإذا مات شخص وعليه دين للبنك وجب تسديده في أوقاته – إذا التزم به الورثة – فإن لم يلتزموا سدد في الحال من التركة؛ حتى يستريح الميت من تبعة الدين لكن إذا كان الدين مؤجلاً، والتزم الورثة أو بعضهم بأن يؤدى في وقته، فإنه يتأجل، ولا يحل ولا يضر الميت؛ لأنه مؤجل، فإن لم يلتزم به أحد في وقته، وجب أن يسدد من التركة؛ حتى يسلم الميت من تبعة ذلك (20 / 226)
179 - إذا كان مال المورث مكسوباً بطريق محرم؛ كالنهب والسرقة والحروب الجاهلية،لم يحل للوارث أكله، ولزمه رده إلى أهله، فإن لم يعرفهم تصدق به عنهم إذا كانوا مسلمين إلا أن يكون المورث كافراً حين كسبه الأموال، ثم أسلم وهي في يده، فإنها تكون لورثته المسلمين، إلا أن يعرف منها شيء بعينه لأحد من المسلمين، فإنه يُرد إلى مالكه المعين - في أصح قولي العلماء (20 / 255)
180 - إذا كان الطلاق رجعياً ومات زوجها قبل خروجها من العدة، فإنها ترث منه فرضها الشرعي، أما إن كانت قد خرجت من العدة فلا إرث لها، وهكذا إن كان الطلاق بائناً لا رجعة فيه - كالمطلقة على مال، والمطلقة آخر ثلاث، ونحوهما من البائنات - فليس لهن إرث من مطلقهن؛ لأنهن حين موته لسن بزوجات له لكن يستثنى من ذلك من طلقها زوجها في مرض موته متَّهماً؛ بقصد حرمانها من الإرث، فإنها ترث منه في العدة وبعدها ما لم تتزوج، ولو كان الطلاق بائناً - في أصح قولي العلماء - معاملة له بنقيض قصده (20 / 256)
181 - إذا توفيت المرأة وهي لم تخرج من عدة الطلاق الرجعي، فإن زوجها يرثها - بإجماع المسلمين -؛ لأنها في حكم الزوجات ما دامت في العدة، وهكذا لو مات فإنها ترثه أما إذا كان الطلاق غير رجعي - كالطلاق الواقع على مال بذلته المرأة للزوج ليطلقها وهكذا إذا خالعته على مال فخلعها على ذلك بغير لفظ الطلاق، وهكذا المرأة التي يفسخ الحاكم نكاحها من زوجها؛ لمسوغ شرعي يقتضي ذلك، وهكذا من طلقها زوجها الطلقة الأخيرة من الثلاث، ولم يكن متهماً بقصد حرمانها من الميراث - فإن هذه الفرقة في الصور الأربع فرقة بائنة، ليس فيها توارث بين الزوجين مطلقاً (20 / 257)
182 - إذا مات الرجل قبل الدخول بزوجته، فإن عليها الإحداد، ولها الإرث؛ لقول الله - تعالى -: { وَالَّذِينَ يُتَوَفَّوْنَ مِنكُمْ وَيَذَرُونَ أَزْوَاجًا يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنفُسِهِنَّ أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ وَعَشْرًا}[5]. فلم يفرق - سبحانه - بين المدخول بها وغير المدخول بها، بل أطلق الحكم في الآية فعمَّهن جميعاً .وصح عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من وجوه كثيرة أنه قال: ((لا تحد امرأة على ميت فوق ثلاثة أيام، إلا على زوج، فإنها تحد عليه أربعة أشهر وعشراً))[6]. ولم يفرق - صلى الله عليه وسلم بين المدخول بها وغير المدخول بها، وقال - تعالى -: { وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَإِن كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ مِن بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِينَ بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم مِّن بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ تُوصُونَ بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ }[7]. ولم يفرق - عز وجل - بين المدخول بها وغيرها، فدل ذلك على أن جميع الزوجات يرثن أزواجهن - سواء كنّ مدخولاً بهن أو غير مدخول بهن - ما لم يمنع مانع شرعي من ذلك؛ كالرق، والقتل، واختلاف الدين (20 / 258)
183 - لا يرث القاتل من المقتول، إذا كان قتله عمداً عدواناً فإنه لا يرث منه، وهكذا لو كان خطأ أوجب عليه الدية أو الكفارة، فإنه لا يرث منه؛ لقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ((ليس للقاتل من الميراث شيء))[8]، وقد أجمع العلماء – رحمهم الله – على أن القاتل لا يرث من المقتول إذا كان قتله عدواناً لكن لو سمح الورثة الباقون أن يشركوه فلا حرج عليهم؛ إذا كانوا مكلفين مرشدين، وسمحوا بأن يرث معهم هذا القاتل؛ لأن الحق لهم وقد أسقطوه (20 / 261)



[1]- رواه البخاري في (النكاح)، باب (لا يُنْكِحُ الأب وغيره البكر والثيب إلا برضاهما)، برقم: 5136، ومسلم في (النكاح)، باب (استئذان الثيب في النكاح بالنطق والبكر بالسكوت)، برقم: 1419 .
[2]- رواه مسلم في (النكاح)، باب (استئذان الثيب في النكاح بالنطق والبكر بالسكوت)، برقم: 1421 .
[3]- رواه الإمام أحمد في (باقي مسند المكثرين من الصحابة)، باقي مسند أبي هريرة، برقم: 10221، والترمذي في (الجنائز)، باب (ما جاء عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال: " نفس المؤمن معلقة بدينه حتى يقضى عنه ")، برقم: 1078 .
[4]- سورة النساء، الآية 12 .
[5]- سورة البقرة، الآية 234 .
[6]- رواه مسلم في (الطلاق)، باب (وجوب الإحداد في عدة الوفاة)، برقم: 938 .
[7]- سورة النساء، الآية 12 .
[8]- رواه النسائي في (السنن الكبرى) 4/79، باب (توريث القاتل)، برقم: 6367، والدارقطني 4/96 برقم: 87.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*بارك الله تعالى فيكم

===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------

